# Jojo's Bizarre Adventure



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm both shocked and surpised that there isn't already a thread for this manga, so I will take it upon myself.



Jojo's Bizarre Adventure or JJBA, is a manga that started in 1988, it is still running today it is 90+ volumes and is currently the longest running manga without an actual TV show, the story is broken into 7 parts each dealing with (for the most part) different casts and always a new main character. The story runs from Victorian England, through the 20's and 30's USA to the 80's / 90's to the present (future when written), to the year 2010.

It deals with the Joestar family (most of the members have a first name of jo----- hence the jojo).


Its epic, hotblooded, action packed, has an amazing cast, the writer can think up some of the most Bizarre Battle concepts you have ever seen (trust me on this).

it has had 3 OVA's 3 Video games and countless of merchandise, its basically*THE* cult manga of Japan. its this year running in its 25 year anniversary and is epic beyond words, albit some find that it starts off rather slow everyone I know who has read it has not been dissapointed do yourself a favor and bask in the awesome


and now to show you just how much the fans in Japan love this series


----------



## alkoon (Feb 26, 2007)

I say frankly, I did not know this mangoes,
 I do not have Ma'ale He died in my brother 
and 
I thank you on this subject


----------



## MdB (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm reading it, this is one of the best shounens if not THE best.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2007)

and for anyone who wants to watch the Original OVA series



 all 6 episodes


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ya, JJBA is a pretty awesome manga. I can't say that I have read it all yet (not enough time lately ;__, but the stuff I have read is nothing but awesome.

I was actually thinking about creating a JJBA pimping project here a bit ago as I was reading it, but school got really busy and the thought of uploading that much manga by myself was pretty intimidating lol


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2007)

that and the fact that Veggies part 3 and 4 scans the pages aren't numbered in order so it reads like hell in CDisplay


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Feb 27, 2007)

Taleran said:


> that and the fact that Veggies part 3 and 4 scans the pages aren't numbered in order so it reads like hell in CDisplay



Ya, I hate it when groups do that because that means I have to go through and rename everything just so I can have a nice, neatly organized zip of volumes


----------



## Taleran (Mar 4, 2007)

time to start some discussion since this thread needs it and this manga needs more people to discover it

whats everyones favourite Stand / Hamon ability and character from each part of the series?

mine would be

Part 1: Will, and anything he does with his Wine Bottle

Part 2: Joeseph, probably ACDC's main attack

Part 3: Jotaro,   either Anubis or Star Platinum

Part 4: Kira or Rohan,   Heaven's Door

Part 5: either Bucciarati or Giorono,  Metallica or Kraftwerk

Part 6: Weather Report, Weather Report

SBR: Gyro Zeppeli and haven't seen enough of the stands.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Mar 6, 2007)

Tried the manga yesterday, was feeling it till they started having ''stands''..instead of hand to hand combat it became some mecha sort of manga. Not for me, however, i really liked the firs parts of the manga that is 1 and 2 as well as 3 ..i think.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 6, 2007)

I have always been interested in this series--just never motivated enough to actually pick it up. Be sure to let me know when the pimping commences, as I will want to request some packs.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2007)

k I just need to get home to write up the thread so it should be somewhat later today, then I need to submit the series to the website and then wait for them to link the episodes and done.


and thats an interesting opinion on the series Sen because most people like what happens to the series as it goes on more than what happens at the start.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh if you people start pimping, I'm gonna request some packs too xD 

(somehow has some Jojo figurines without ever seeing or reading about it)

On a sidenote if anyone could tell me how my figurines are called I'd appreciate it : first one is some sort of red coloured bird man and the second one is a black...hmm..magician?


----------



## ORLYEH (Mar 6, 2007)

Pretty sure the red one is Magician's Red, not so sure about the other one.

Anyway, I've recently started reading Jojo, I got interested after seeing how sweet Jotaro and Dio were in the Jump Stars games, I'm on part 3 and I love the stands and abilities in the series, plus it's just all around badass.

I know it's over 80 volumes, but is the series still continuing?

EDIT: nvm, I read the first post.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah after a tricky search I realised that it's..Magicians Red and eh what's the user's name...Muhammed Avdol. Pretty cool things actually.


----------



## mushi (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, seems pretty interesting. I guess i'll give it a download when i have time.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Mar 6, 2007)

just finished the first volume and i think im already hooked 

one thing i dont get...wouldnt u go blind if u get stabbed in the eye?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2007)

he wasn't really stabbed in the eye it was more a punch through the back of the eyesocket


----------



## Quoll (Mar 12, 2007)

Taleran said:


> time to start some discussion since this thread needs it and this manga needs more people to discover it
> 
> whats everyones favourite Stand / Hamon ability and character from each part of the series?
> 
> ...



1 - Zeppelli's the only choice, the 1st Jojo was too damn whiney

2 - Jojo and his ripple cracker

3 - Abdul and Magician's Red

4 - Yukako, Echo Act

5 - Bucciarati, Gold Experience...do love the way Bucciarati fights w/ his stand tho


----------



## TAM ZEDEKIAH (Mar 12, 2007)

Please read Jojo people.You can't be  a shonen fan without giving jojo a try!!

I only read three parts

1.My favorite character is is will zeppeli.

2.My fav was lisa lisa with her scarf tricks(not a typo her name is lissa lisa)

3.had to be jojo and star plantinum.

!!

I always wanted to add that jojo has the most creative and badass fightscenes 
In any manga Ive ever scene.Its crazy why its not popular


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2007)

must keep series ALIVE!!

*cough* click on sig *cough*


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Mar 12, 2007)

is the scanned manga only at volume 28?

how many volumes of jojo are there overall?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2007)

no 28 is just where I go to with the renaming process


there are 61 current scanned volumes


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Mar 13, 2007)

is jojo finished? or is it still going


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2007)

ongoing still at volume 90something


----------



## Distant Skies (Mar 20, 2007)

wrrryyyyy!

which volumes is it where I may find anything related to WRY, ZA WARUDO, or summoning of steamrollers in general?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2007)

well WRYYYYYYYYYYYY are heard in many different forms all throughout the 1st three parts (1 - 28) steamroller is only near the end of that and Za Warudo is in the same general area as steamroller


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 25, 2007)

I have finally reached part 5. So far 5 is awesomness.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm at part 2 and I have to say that this manga is THE SHIT!!!.


I mean it in a good way


----------



## Quoll (Mar 26, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> I have finally reached part 5. So far 5 is awesomness.



So you have discovered the greatness that is Buccarati? Congrats.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2007)

7 new chapters out from Highervoltage



1.5 volumes of Part 5 left! and this marks the introduction of the Requiem Stands


----------



## Xell (Apr 12, 2007)

I've just finished Volume 2... All I can say is... FUCKING WIN!

Sometimes it's hard to tell what's going on, but the story is freakin' brilliant. I can't say I like how the mangaka has drawn a HUEG body but small head, but I'll get used to it over time.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 12, 2007)

I read to the end of part 3 but am finding it a bit lackluster since the switch to stands rather than the more hand to hand/ripple based combat that was around earlier. The characters kept it ticking over (Jotaro <3) but I'm feeling a bit hesitant about digging in to part 4 now D:


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2007)

Part 4 is where the Bizarre Part of the name really kicks in.


----------



## Quoll (Apr 13, 2007)

Part 4 is worth reading. It was the 1st section that I didn't complain about.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 13, 2007)

moridin said:


> I read to the end of part 3 but am finding it a bit lackluster since the switch to stands rather than the more hand to hand/ripple based combat that was around earlier. The characters kept it ticking over (Jotaro <3) but I'm feeling a bit hesitant about digging in to part 4 now D:



I kinda agree. Part 1 and 2 appealed to me more than Part 3 did. I hope Part 4 gets better.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2007)

all the characters in Part 4 really grow on you, the stands are awesome which in turn makes the fights awesome, and it leads into Part 5 which is golden


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2007)

fuck Steel Ball Run is amazing, and thats just from looking over the RAWS so much win


----------



## Quoll (Apr 20, 2007)

I haven't read parts 6 and 7 yet. I have a hard time reading stuff out of order even if its not following the earlier books.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 21, 2007)

I really hate how the mangaka made Jotaru practically useless in Part 4. I wanted to see more action from him.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 21, 2007)

you do later, but if he was like that in Part 4 he'd overshine the main characters

and then there'd be no rock paper sissors match


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 21, 2007)

Meh...I personally like Jotaro much better than Josuke. Anyway how long's Part 4? I really wanna get to Part 5 cuz I heard that's where everything starts getting good.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 21, 2007)

its to volume 47, so its quite long but quite seperate of the plot of the others, although the ending is AWESOME


----------



## Quoll (Apr 21, 2007)

At first I didn't like Josuke but he grew on me over time. I think it was after he reconstituted somebody in a way I found particularly funny.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2007)

I liked Joesuke the second read through alot more, the 1st time through Rohan and Kira stole the spotlight


and the fight on the motorcycle was awesome


----------



## Quoll (Apr 23, 2007)

I forgot about the guy using that pursuit stand. He was pretty cool near the end.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2007)

sigh if only this topic wasn't just the 3 of us talking back and forth....


----------



## Quoll (Apr 27, 2007)

It'll pick up eventually.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Timur Lane (May 1, 2007)

Finally i got up from my lazy butt and begun to read this, i am at the fourth volume now, great stuff =).

Which volume does the different parts end at, can,t wait to see the different stands and alike.


----------



## Taleran (May 1, 2007)

I believe I have all that in the 1st post if not

1 - 4.5 Part 1
4.5 - 12.5 Part 2
12.5 - 28 Part 3
29 - 47.5 Part 4
47.5 - 63 Part 5
64 - 80 Part 6
80 - Current Part 7


----------



## Timur Lane (May 1, 2007)

Taleran said:


> I believe I have all that in the 1st post if not
> 
> 1 - 4.5 Part 1
> 4.5 - 12.5 Part 2
> ...



Thanks, it,s just what i was looking for.

Which is your favorite part then, just asking to keep this thread alive, JJBA deserves it.


----------



## Taleran (May 1, 2007)

2 5 and 7

then 3

then the other 3


----------



## Lord Yu (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Lord Yu (May 2, 2007)

Witchblade 02 Update on Veggie's Jojo page.


----------



## Timur Lane (May 4, 2007)

I finished Part 3 today, its become my favorite with Part 2 also up there.

The fight between Dio and Jotaro was awesome, Dio,s steamroller move is uber.
I also loved the poker game with D,arby and the little skirmish with Steely Dan, Jotaro was so badass when he punched him through the building and wrote him that recipit.

Time for Part 4


----------



## Taleran (May 4, 2007)

Steely also still has the record through all 7 parts of getting hit the most during his final beatdown


----------



## Timur Lane (May 4, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Steely also still has the record through all 7 parts of getting hit the most during his final beatdown



Well, its not like he dident deserve it.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 7, 2007)

I just finished part 2 and i must say, I'm liking it. I expected it to be MORE bizarre, given the title, but that's okay given how long ago it started. It's also as if I can see where other mangakas get their ideas from, I can't think of an example, but it's there.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2007)

the Bizarreness kinda scales upwards from Part 2 on.


and yeah Chariot Race = WIN and awesome


----------



## Lord Yu (May 7, 2007)

It only get's weirder. So don't speak too soon.


----------



## Xell (May 7, 2007)

When does Part 2 end if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2007)

volume 12.75


----------



## NaniDesuKa (May 21, 2007)

That managa was real good. It was the one that got me started into manga in the first place. I too though it was kind of weird at first but I got used to its weirdness. BUMP! Yay!


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2007)

Finished the first volume, liked the setup so far and think it's alright.  Obviously too early to make any final judgments and I plan to keep on reading.


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2007)

thats a good thing, liking the 1st volume is usually akin to liking the rest of it more and more..


----------



## Dio Brando (May 23, 2007)

Part 3 is really growing on me. At first I didn't like it too much but now I'm really into it. I'm at the "death 13" stand point. J. Geil's mom was so batshit insane I loved her.I'm also really appreciating the humor, it has a "real" tone to it, instead of just putting on stupid faces and women hitting the main character.


----------



## Taleran (May 23, 2007)

and of course

OH. MY. GOD!!!!!


----------



## Dio Brando (May 23, 2007)

Haha thats so awesome. I like your sig , although a better scene would be Jojo beating up steely dan....cause that fucker deserved it.
Is your new avatar from episode G? I haven't read that yet...


----------



## Taleran (May 23, 2007)

yeah hes from G, Capricorn (Excalibur in G = ALL KINDS OF AWESOME)


read it now its full of epic badass and win


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (May 23, 2007)

jojo bizzare adventure is one of my favorite aracade games does the manga have the weird dude with the killer puppet his my best character. althought i seen some familiar faces like the fencer


----------



## Taleran (May 23, 2007)

usually when a game is made based off a manga it carries the characters from the manga....


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (May 24, 2007)

Taleran said:


> usually when a game is made based off a manga it carries the characters from the manga....



that guy on ur sig is pretty good to easy to use when i first saw the game i don't know any one of the characters since its all in japanes  now i get to know their names


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2007)

you do know that that game your talking about did come out in english right?


----------



## Smokeyjay (May 29, 2007)

Is the author a horror fan fiction?  Because I noticed a lot of references to Steven King books and horror movies.

Example-the crazy killer car, that monster growing out of the guys arm, the killer clown, 

Then you had the Chucky type doll, a reference to Dracula with the coffin on the ship, later on theres a woman with Ringo type hair, etc.

I know that there were a lot more horror references but I seem to have forgotten them.  Argh when I was reading it I noticed more Steven King references but now I've forgotten them.  Was there a crazed killer dog???


----------



## Dio Brando (May 29, 2007)

I just finished part 3!  There was alot that I didn't like about it, but alot that I loved as well. A real mixed bag. In the end it was awesome though. It's also much more like your typical shonen than parts 1 or 2.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 31, 2007)

Double post bump! 

I just saw the OVAs.  They were so awesome. 

Why isn't there moar JJBA anime  ?


----------



## Timur Lane (May 31, 2007)

There is the Phantom Blood movie too, you know a movie of part 1.

I have been looking for it for some time now, still havent found it.

Edit: You can watch the trailer here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juVe7htxf-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2007)

implosion said:


> Double post bump!
> 
> I just saw the OVAs.  They were so awesome.
> 
> Why isn't there moar JJBA anime  ?




mostly because the later parts art style won't mesh well into anime and Araki himself was never a big fan of the ideas


oh and that part 1 movie was supposed to blow


----------



## Dio Brando (May 31, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> There is the Phantom Blood movie too, you know a movie of part 1.
> 
> I have been looking for it for some time now, still havent found it.
> 
> ...



Awesome! :amazed I didn't know that. Thanks. 
I think Phantom Blood had the best story of the the three parts I read, so it should be good.

edit: @taleran: that's a real shame, but I guess it just goes to show the uniqueness of the manga.


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2007)

yeah well thats what happens when you try to stick 4.5 volumes into 90minutes


----------



## Timur Lane (May 31, 2007)

Taleran said:


> mostly because the later parts art style won't mesh well into anime and Araki himself was never a big fan of the ideas
> 
> 
> oh and that part 1 movie was supposed to blow



It was?? 
Damn it looked so good in the trailer.

You can make some cool avatars out of it though, i really want an avatar with Jonathan chopping Tarkus arm in half with an hamon.
That was one of the coolest scenes in Part 1 in my opinion.


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2007)

ehhh I won't like the OVA because my favourite scene was cut, being Zeppeli's Speech again Jack the Ripper


----------



## Timur Lane (May 31, 2007)

Taleran said:


> ehhh I won't like the OVA because my favourite scene was cut, being Zeppeli's Speech again Jack the Ripper



So was Jack The Ripper cut out of the movie or something, i also heard that Speedwagon wasent in it(not a really big loss though, he was funny but dident add anything big to the story in the first part)


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 1, 2007)

Say Taleran, has the mangaka said anything about how long he plans on continuing JJBA? Does he have it set out and planned? Or will he keep making it as long as the money rolls in?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm almost finished with part 2. I've really enjoyed it so far. I must say that Joseph's ability to swing a fight is insane. Parts that I chuckled at out of amazement


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wham and the chariot race. Seriously, which villain challenges the hero to a chariot race? Seriously badass...

Stronheim coming back as the freaking terminator. I did not see that one coming.

Jojo and Will going up against Dio only to find that he can freeze their blood. That was crazy!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2007)

indeed Chariot Race = Epic Win


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 1, 2007)

Hmm...They probably should have done some more work on Series 3, or skipped to Series 5. Not that I have problems with the other parts with JJBA, but those two series are more favored towards OVAs. If they went with an entire anime series, like they should have already, then they could focus on the other Series.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jun 2, 2007)

this manga is fantastic. Can't believe I missed it. So nice not waiting for chapters too, I have like 100's to read still

my fav joestar so far is the 2nd one. Guy is awesome

one thing thats funny about the art though, which is also really good, is it reminds me of that funny old madonna video. Vogue I think it was called. The characters are always doing those vogue poses. Makes me lol, and now I noticed it once, I can't stop and the stupid song pops into my head when they do it


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 4, 2007)

So I started part 4. I find it weird as hell that Josuke pwns innocent people and shit.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jun 4, 2007)

implosion said:


> So I started part 4. I find it weird as hell that Josuke pwns innocent people and shit.



Do you mean when he is punching through that woman and the robber? Because i can,t remember any  other scenes in part 4 where he does that.

Part 4 isent my favorite part though, part 5 is much better, hell it might be one of the best.

But Part 4 has Kira and Rohan, so it makes up for it though.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 4, 2007)

implosion said:


> So I started part 4. I find it weird as hell that Josuke pwns innocent people and shit.



Talking about Josuke's hair = Getting their ass beat.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jun 4, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Talking about Josuke's hair = Getting their ass beat.



That was it, how could i forget that(feels dumb )


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 4, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> Do you mean when he is punching through that woman and that robber? Because i can,t remember any scenes in part 4 where he does that.
> 
> Part 4 isent my favorite part though, part 5 is much better, hell it might be one of the best.
> 
> But Part 4 has Kira and Rohan, so it makes up for it though.


That's what I meant. He also punched through his mom and didn't give a crap about that turtle.



~Shin~ said:


> Talking about Josuke's hair = Getting their ass beat.


 That's all fine, but Jotaro had to use ZA WARUDO?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 4, 2007)

Jotaru has to get his share of ownage in the series


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 4, 2007)

^That's true. if Jotaro doesn't get a share of ownage, then whats the point in putting him in?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 4, 2007)

Part 4 is odd for me, I like it but for completely different reasons than all the other parts, Part 4 is lacking the 1 thing that all the other parts had, a single contingent storyline / plot, it just goes from one stand to the other, I guess Rohan's story with the girl could be considered a plot but I found it substandard


where Part 4 shines is its the first time that the Stands are really shown, to they're full awesomeness and usage, (well except for a couple of the lame ones)

Bad Company
Crazy Diamond
Highway Star
Heaven's Door
Echoes


all so much win and more


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 4, 2007)

@Taleran: Do my eyes deceive me or is there a Giant Robo fan in my midst?

I'll send you some rep and a little test on an epic introduction to complete:

"Rising as the moonlight and sunlight, and to be worthy of the legitimate bloodline! Our name is ..."


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jun 4, 2007)

When I started part 3 I was skeptical, but of course by the end I was in love with it, same with 4, Taleran the part you have in your signature had me cracking up for days.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 4, 2007)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> @Taleran: Do my eyes deceive me or is there a Giant Robo fan in my midst?
> 
> I'll send you some rep and a little test on an epic introduction to complete:
> 
> "Rising as the moonlight and sunlight, and to be worthy of the legitimate bloodline! Our name is ..."



indeed you are correct, yet sadly I haven't seen it in some time (was planning for a rewatch though)


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 5, 2007)

^Where did you get the image for the Chief Chuujo avy by the way?

On topic: I'm just getting into part 3 now. It's fun to see the characters from the game appearing in the manga. For the part that I'm at, the Polnareff vs Devo fight was particularly crazy.

oh, and just when I thought the chariot race was the ultimate bizarreness of part 2, Cars unleashes the killer vampire squirrel. That was legendary...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2007)

Kyuu Dai Tennou in the GR manga


*Spoiler*: __ 








yeah evil squirrel was awesome


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 5, 2007)

i started reading this manga.. i'on volume 7 or 8 can't remember lol...

first of all.. now i know the origin of wryyyy... second... the ripple is cool... and third...

i hope my life is enough to get time to read it all XD... it's huge...


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sigh*

I only finished reading Part 5 a few days ago, and I'm already suffering from withdrawals .

Anyways, it really is an amazing series.  Does anyone know if people are translating parts 6 and 7?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2007)

no word yet since Araki makes each part more complex and difficult to translate we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 18, 2007)

Rohan Kishibe is the most awesome author self-insertion ever.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm at part 3, and I think part 2 is the best so far.  I mean, I don't really find the stands so great...I found the ripple so much better. so I don't really think part 3 is that great...idk..= /


----------



## Quoll (Jun 19, 2007)

Part 3 is a transition arc, its decent but its more about setting up the Stands.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah but it's suppose to be the like one of the best parts..so yeah. i just found part 2 more appealing. = /


----------



## Taleran (Jun 19, 2007)

I liked part 2 most aswell, thats probably because its condensed awesome where no part of it is boring to read.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah i felt like part 3 just has too many random battles leading to egypt..I'm not finished but yeah.  Part 2 just started off awesome with speedwagon getting kidnapped then straight becoming evil.  I just loved it.


----------



## Quoll (Jun 19, 2007)

I didn't think part 3 got good til they were ending the arc. I'd say Iggy's battle was the start of the good stuff.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah I didn't like part 3 until they get to Egypt really.
Then again, it has taken me a while to like any of the parts, for some reason i'm not that interested in the beginning but eventually I love it.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 19, 2007)

It grows on you and then overtakes you


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 20, 2007)

Cinderella is a fucking weird stand.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jun 20, 2007)

Boy II Man is one of the coolest stands in part 4, only rivaled by Heavens Door and Killer Queen.

Rock, Paper, Scissor game FTW.


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 22, 2007)

can anyone send me volume 62 the last 5 chapters or the whole volume itself? it would be even better if someone could send me all of the volumes after 63 that have been translated haha 

the pimping section is gone and i did not know where else to go


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2007)

its not gone it was only moved


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 22, 2007)

could you direct me to the right direction then kind sir


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2007)

I just finished vol.11.  It was so awesome, everything about it just worked so well.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2007)

I always found it funy that the awesome character that was Wham was named after that band named Wham....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 25, 2007)

OMBG... i just saw a gif of... an anime?...


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 25, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> OMBG... i just saw a gif of... an anime?...



Part 3 has some OVAs....Best to read it first though.


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 26, 2007)

someone help meeee i cant find volume 61 and above


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 26, 2007)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## newbie__ (Jun 26, 2007)

Is there any page to view this online instead of downloading?


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 27, 2007)

newbie__ said:


> Is there any page to view this online instead of downloading?



I'm afraid I don't know of any.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jun 27, 2007)

implosion said:


> I'm afraid I don't know of any.



running

here ya go


----------



## newbie__ (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks! +reps


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 1, 2007)

jerseys said:


> I'm in the middle of part 4 right now and I like it, but there's one thing bothering me: Why do some of the characters turn chibi (small) for no reason? First the guy with the blame locks stand. First he was a normal guy, than he was as small as Koichi. Then the guy with the wooden doll stand. He looked very badass and cool and I though that he would be my fav character, when I first saw him, but then he turned small as well. WTF is with that? (sorry I don't remember the names, but I had a huge break from reading this series).
> 
> Also, what bothers me, I'm right in the middle of the partIV and still the major villain hasn't beed introduced. What's up with that? It's like "JoJo's Random Encounters".



You will get the villain soon enough. I'm still on part IV myself.

BTW does anyone know what Josuke's battlecry is?

edit: Cat-plant that controls air...... Once again I am awestruck and WTFed at Araki's ideas.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 2, 2007)

double post bump 

i finished part four. Incredibly weird, but awesome. i was kind of disappointed with the final battle though.

Kira was an awesome villain.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 13, 2007)

neostar8710 said:


> Link removed
> 
> here ya go



oh thanks!.. i only found until the middle of volume 62...


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 13, 2007)

I like Jojo's Bizarre Adventure,my favorite Part is Part 4


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 13, 2007)

omg.. please if somebody knows where i can get vol 63.. tell me ...


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 14, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> omg.. please if somebody knows where i can get vol 63.. tell me ...



Go to the Outskirts Trading Post and then to the JJBA Pimpin Project, I asked the same question myself.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jul 14, 2007)

This has to be the funniest JoJo fansite i,ve ever seen, i love how he makes fun of all the bizarre stuff that happens in JoJo.
Sadly he hasn't updated the site since October 26, 2004.

Something good.  If you don't know what it is, I pity you sorcerer!!!

Warning: If you don't like satire or people making fun of your favorite manga, don't enter.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 14, 2007)

That site is damn funny Timur Lane. I just read about Avdol. XD


----------



## Timur Lane (Jul 14, 2007)

Its a awesome site if you dont take it seriously, JJBA like everything else has its flaws and i love the way he is making fun of it(the flaws).


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 14, 2007)

Of course it has its flaws, some of which I didn't even take the time to realize. It's really a great way to get a different perspective on things.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jul 15, 2007)

Implosion, are you done with part 5???

If you are what are your thoughts about it, better or worse than the other parts??


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah I finished it. 

It certainly was a easier read than Part 4, which was a little random. But honestly I just wasn't too keen on the characters themselves. Diavolo for example, was a pretty crappy villain compared to Dio and Kira. It also annoyed me seeing Polnareff in a wheelchair.  It had some really cool stands though.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jul 15, 2007)

What annoyed me more was that Polnareff's soul got stuck in that turtle,  poor frenchman never gets a break.
I ended up liking part 5 more than part 3, but for some weird reason i ended up liking part 4 more than them both.

If you should rank the different parts, how would you rank them??
Mine would be like this: 2>4>5>3>1

Havent read part 6 and Steel Ball Run yet.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't do it that simply, because they are good for different reasons. I mean part one has the meaty story which the rest can't really compare to. Part two is awesome because Joseph is awesome, just tons of really cool fights. Part 3 is actually kind of boring in places, but the ending is just so epic it makes up for it. Part 4 has a crap story, but awesome characters and stands. Part 5 is a far more free-flowing story with some cool stands, but some of the characters seem bland to me.    
I would say story wise 1>2=5>3>4
Character wise 4>3>2>1>5
Something like that.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jul 15, 2007)

In the end we just ends up saying that JJBA is awesome as a whole don't we.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 15, 2007)

Of course! And I just got Sylar to start it too. Haterade has been a bit busy though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 15, 2007)

I just finished part 5. It was hella awesome and stuffs.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 15, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> I just finished part 5. It was hella awesome and stuffs.


 Which is your favorite part and why?


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 17, 2007)

Any uploads of volume 63 up anywhere?  Thanx in advance!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2007)

DDLS btw


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 17, 2007)

implosion said:


> Which is your favorite part and why?



Thinking back 2. It was filled with so much awesome and I got through it so quickly.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anyone have scans of the "Wheather Report" stand in action?

Curiousity has struck me again.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2007)

theres a better one where Wes clamps his hand over some guys mouth and then literally fills him with water but I couldn't find it


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 1, 2007)

^ confusing.. Is he shooting something or is that someone shooting at him, and him changing into clouds?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah hes the one being shot at


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 1, 2007)

Ah ok. Still, wiki tells me he can do shit like make it rain frogs and change the atmosphere.  Sounds like a really awesome stand to me.


----------



## Ram (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm on Part IV.
There's so much to love about this series. The artwork, fight scenes, creativity, comedy, continuity, drama, and the massive payoffs at the conclusion of an arc.

I have to say that I preferred hamon usage to stands. I thought Part III dragged on a bit since there were just so many back to back fights. I still found it very good.
All the JoJo family and their personalities are awesome.
Jonathan is just like the perfect upstanding gentleman.
Joseph is hot headed,  arrogant but a genius fighter and he's definitely my favourite.
Jotaro is cool, composed and calculating. And Josuke just has a really kind heart, I liked how that was used to explain why he had his ability.

Part II has been my favourite so far.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 13, 2007)

Ram said:


> I'm on Part IV.
> There's so much to love about this series. The artwork, fight scenes, creativity, comedy, continuity, drama, and the massive payoffs at the conclusion of an arc.
> 
> I have to say that I preferred hamon usage to stands. I thought Part III dragged on a bit since there were just so many back to back fights. I still found it very good.
> ...



I agree, except I don't have a fav part. 

One of the best shonens, IMO.


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh come on Imp, you have to agree that Part 2 was beyond awesome.

Though i love the series as a whole, i'll still say that Part 2 is my favorite.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 13, 2007)

part 2 was awesome, yes.

But Joseph stole almost all the spotlight.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2007)

that was kinda the point


neway

I do like part 2 the best because its condensed and there isn't a character or ability I didn't like, although I wouldn't call any of them bad


----------



## Jazz (Aug 14, 2007)

Probably been asked but whatever.

I'm trying to find the panel of Dio screaming "Wrrrrrrrrryyyyyyy!" but I can't find it.

Help?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 14, 2007)

There's alot of panels where he shouts that.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2007)

more in part 1 than in part 3


----------



## Jazz (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, it looks like this



He's on his Bulldozer, attacking, then he screams it.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2007)

no in the manga

he doesn't scream it after he drops the Road Roller


oh and as some fun side trivia, many many things in JJBA are based off music from characters to stands to more characters to more stands, even Dio's famous warcray is supposadly based off a song


WWRY(insert more Y's here) = *W*e *W*ill *R*ock *Y*ou - by Queen, such a fitting reference for a battle cry


----------



## Jazz (Aug 15, 2007)

I thought it was like whoever is older has less Y's, like his son has more, correct?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2007)

Demon-Rin, previously known for the HQ hellsing releases and Ultimate translations has decided to tackle JJBA from where Ignition-One stopped scanning it all the way to Stone Ocean (end of Part 6)


!!!!


HQ Part 3 - 6 Releases in the future = WIN!


----------



## Ram (Aug 18, 2007)

Great news. I'm looking forward to the HQ re-releases too.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 18, 2007)

awesome news Taleran.


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome, can't wait to read a translated Part 6.

Is exited!!!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2007)

from their test chapter

preview of work






it should also be pointed out that the change into Stands in Part 3 is due to Araki developing his style and breaking away from the FoTNS look from the 1st 2 parts


----------



## Parallax (Aug 18, 2007)

Where can we get the HQ releases?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2007)

1st chapter is posted in pimiping project


see sig and thats all thats out atm


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

sounds kool.. imma download em tomorrow when i get some free time.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2007)

Finally finished part 3, it was great.  I wonder how the rest of the series will play out.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 13, 2007)

are people in jojo still have stands 
i kinda lost interest after the dio arc since the only reason i read this is because of the game


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2007)

Stands are PArts 3 - 7

no stands are 1 and 2


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 16, 2007)

jerseys said:


> Hi, I'm reading part 4 now. In the middle of part 4 (vol 37) when
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Okuyasu's dad.


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 16, 2007)

I think thats just artistic flair. Can't really remember though.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 16, 2007)

Just started reading this today and i have to say it's amazing :3

It was a bit annoying in the beginning with how they had to overplay the underdog issue, but now that stuff really started happening it's just great!


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2007)

Schmoozing with Terrorists: From Hollywood to the Holy Land Jihadists Reveal their Global Plans – to a Jew!," by author and WND Jerusalem bureau chief Aaron Klein


update


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 19, 2007)

finished Part 3 a few days ago. very awesome! Jotaro kicks some serious ass, I loved how he pwned the D'arby bros. especially the older one. shame though

*Spoiler*: __ 



Iggy and Abdul died, they were my faves other than Jotaro and Joseph




will start reading Part 4.... now!


----------



## Taleran (Sep 19, 2007)

watch out for Part 4 Joesuke is the least similar to the rest of the mains and is awesome, but only when he gets into his groove


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 19, 2007)

Aye Part 4 is slow and long.

But still great.


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 19, 2007)

Kira Yoshikage is probably my favorite JoJo villain besides Dio.

He is one of the good reasons to read Part 4(is a really good villain)


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2007)

Who's the midget that gets with 'hairy' stalker?  Do you realize how convenient his power is?  He never has to worry about not pleasing his woman.  Hey echo act, orgasm?  Game over.


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 19, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Who's the midget that gets with 'hairy' stalker?  Do you realize how convenient his power is?  He never has to worry about not pleasing his woman.  Hey echo act, orgasm?  Game over.


Koichi the super saiyan

and 

LOL.


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 20, 2007)

Something funny i noticed while looking through the scans for Part 2:



Wham has a Stand!!!


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 20, 2007)

Read part 1-3 and man this series is awesome, truly what any shonen should be judged by.

The only bad thing about this series is the over the top violence in it, like it seems as if the author enjoys killing characters off in a horrible way. Other than that, I love the art, the characters, the constant suspense, action, everything. Definitely on my list for favorite shonen with Fairy Tail, HXH and Bleach.

Though, I can't seem to find part 4 anywhere.


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 20, 2007)

^ Go to the pimpin project to get part 4.

Glad to hear your liking it. 

As for the violence, I just take it that Araki love Fist of the North Star and thats why its the way it is.


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 20, 2007)

From Wiki


> There is a pervasive theory amongst JoJo fans that the World is not actually Dio's Stand, but the Stand Jonathan Joestar would have developed had he lived, and that The World actually has the powers of all the Stands possessed by a member of the Joestar bloodline. This would explain why it possesses Star Platinum's ability to freeze time and Hermit Purple's psychic ability. If this theory were proven correct, Dio, had he continued to exist, would have become nigh unstoppable as time passed and new members of the Joestar bloodline were born. According to this theory, if Dio existed at this moment in time, he would also have the abilities of Crazy Diamond(Josuke Higashikata), Gold Experience(Giorno Giovanna) and Stone Free(Jolyne Kujo)



What do you think?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2007)

Implosion said:


> From Wiki
> 
> 
> What do you think?



It certainly is plausible.  It really is Jonathan's body to begin with.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah that seems very possible


I just realized this recently and I can't tell if its just random chance or it was intended but if you look at the family tree for the main characters it'd go something like this


Johnathon

Girono (hes the son of John's body, which would technically make him Joeseph's uncle)

Joeseph

Josuke

Jotaro

Jolyne



seems kinda interesting that a generation wasn't skipped


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 21, 2007)

I reckon its on purpose. Instead of skipping too far in the future, he tried to fill in the gaps, I think.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2007)

another fun thing I found is to when having new people watching the OVA when it hits episode 5, see if they can figure out Dio's stand before Kakyoin does


and holy crap Will's VA in the Phantom Blood movie is the same as Takamura's from the Ippo anime


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2007)

^Has the Phantom Blood movie been subbed yet?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2007)

I haven't even been able to find a RAW


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 21, 2007)

I need to see that. And then get some GIFs cause Im changing my name to Dio Brando.


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 21, 2007)

Ask Wiser Guy for a animated Dio gif, he's good at making them(like mine)

And it seems impossible to find the Phantom Blood movie, both in RAW and subbed form.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 21, 2007)

Finished Part 3, and I'm reading Part 4 and 5.

I gotta tell you something, this is probably the first time in a manga where every main character is just badass and likeable so far. It's so amazing that an author can have so many different main characters and all of them are well-made and developed and even the entire cast of characters are just great and likeable as well. It's really hard to say that for any manga. Just incredible.

My favorite main characters so far are Joseph because of his genius, Giorno because of his cool-headed personality and his stand, and Jotaro simply because he's a beast and THE definition of badassery.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 2, 2007)

I just finished Part 4 and I have to say:

Kira, Cars, and most importantly Dio Brando are a couple thousand times better than most of the other shonen villains.

Oh and Jotaro is badass.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 2, 2007)

first post since name change.

I think we should push for Jojo being the next manga of the month, so many threads I could make 

{We'll have to compete with Berserk, Claymore, 666 Satan, Fairy Tale and many more...}


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2007)

I think we can do it.  I think the only series besides JJBA that would deserve manga of the month is Berserk.  If we push it we just might get more people reading this fantastic series.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 2, 2007)

Thing is, it's a popularity vote, so I doubt we can compete with the hordes of FT/Claymore/etc etc.

Berserk definitely deserves it indeed.

also
canon


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2007)

nah hold off until the insanly popular series here get their months


then we'll ORA ORA ORA ORA our way to the top


----------



## Timur Lane (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone else here that has read Steel Ball Run yet?

My god, this is probably on the level of Part 2 in pure badassery and i love that its actually a Zeppeli who is the main character.

Oh and a lot(and i mean a lot) of old characters shows up again.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2007)

SBR is indeed win and awesome and Gyro is awesome


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2007)

I plan to get to SBR after I read all of Jojo.  It'll take awhile but I plan to get there.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 2, 2007)

Taleran said:


> nah hold off until the insanly popular series here get their months
> 
> 
> then we'll ORA ORA ORA ORA our way to the top


Surely you mean MUDA MUDA


Timur Lane said:


> Anyone else here that has read Steel Ball Run yet?
> 
> My god, this is probably on the level of Part 2 in pure badassery and i love that its actually a Zeppeli who is the main character.
> 
> Oh and a lot(and i mean a lot) of old characters shows up again.


I told you in a PM. I gotta read Stone Ocean first.


----------



## Timur Lane (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Taleran, what do you thought of some old characters showing up?

*Spoilers for SBR:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously it was cool to see Dio again, but i got more pumped up by seeing Abdul and Stroheim again.




Edit: I rememberd that Imp, but i wanted to discuss SBR with someone who had read it you know. =\


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a great idea on Araki's part and there are alot of characters who do it, also a reason for it


*Spoiler*: __ 




Originally presented as an unrelated story, this series was recently officially declared a part of the JoJo storyline. The series stars Gyro Zeppeli, who uses a set of steel balls that spin incredibly fast, and Johnny Joestar (Jonathan Joestar), a former hot-shot jockey who was crippled by an ambusher and lost his fame and fortune. They race, along with others, in a mad-dash across America for 50 million dollars, reminiscent of The Cannonball Run. This series is likely caused by the after effects of the stand "Stairway to Heaven" (the name was changed to メイド・イン・ヘブン "Made in Heaven" in the tankōbon release; "Stairway to Heaven" was written without any katakana furigana), which was intended to create a perfect universe for everyone, along the lines of the Mayan prophecy of 2012, which predicts the universe's transformation. Originally, Pucci had planned for the universe to remain the same as he'd known it, except for everyone having precognition (i.e. awareness of immutable destiny; Pucci thought this would make people appreciate their existence more) and the excision of Jonathan Joestar and his descendants (to give Dio his Heaven-on-Earth). However, when Pucci was slain, Made in Heaven had not completely rewritten the cosmos, which therefore "snapped back" into a strong similarity of its previous self. This explains the inclusion of characters such as Norisuke Higashikata (someone of Josuke's lineage), Urmd Abdul (an Avdol lookalike), and Diego "Dio" Brando.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2007)

Did anyone else notice the Jojo reference in Heroes last night?


And does anyone know if parts 1 and 2 will ever come out in America?


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 2, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Did anyone else notice the Jojo reference in Heroes last night?
> 
> 
> And does anyone know if parts 1 and 2 will ever come out in America?



Sylar pointed it out to me before I had seen the episode... 

Quite honestly don't know and can't care. But I doubt it.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2007)

here ya go

Any of you been wondering where those crazy dance moves came from?


----------



## Sylar (Oct 2, 2007)

Dio Brando said:


> Sylar pointed it out to me before I had seen the episode...
> 
> Quite honestly don't know and can't care. But I doubt it.



I thought you'd want to know.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2007)

^You did the right thing Sylar.  I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 4, 2007)

Xander McQueen....emo done right?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2007)

might aswell take someone else with you


and Kiss is sure a messed up ability


----------



## Timur Lane (Oct 4, 2007)

The scans for Part 4 are bad, but they become slightly better as the story goes on.

You really should read Part 4 too, it can be slow at times but its probably the most entertaining JoJo part so far(after Part 2 and SBR)


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2007)

Highway Star and Boys 2 Men make Part IV golden


and Joesuke is like what you'd get it Kuwabara and Yusuke did the fusion dance.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2007)

I've really liked part 4 a lot so far.  It's not as good as part 2 or 3 but it's still awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

Finished Part 4, it was awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 10, 2007)

watch out for the FIRETRUCK!!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

Now that I know what that means I can't help but burst out laughing.  What a shitty way to go.  But that bastard deserved it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL I never knew I was watching JJBA until now.

ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA!!! MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA!!!! ZA WARUDO!!!! ROAD ROLLA DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( MUGEN version). amazing.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't just watch.  Read it.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2007)

indeed the OVA's are incredibly subpar the only thing they pull of that actually goes over well are the N'Doul fight and D'Arby


and damn its amazing how much actual history he puts into this manga / real locations

slight part 5 spoilers (Very slight)
 (i mean wow)


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2007)

Great find.  You always find the coolest things on Jojo.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 15, 2007)

Taleran said:


> indeed the OVA's are incredibly subpar the only thing they pull of that actually goes over well are the N'Doul fight and D'Arby
> 
> 
> and damn its amazing how much actual history he puts into this manga / real locations
> ...



Yeah I noticed alot of those as I was reading.


----------



## Timur Lane (Oct 15, 2007)

Lets start a new disscussion in this thread instead of flooding the battledome convo(i bet the other regulars will be quite tired of the JJBA talk after a while, lol)

Anyone else reading SBR, read all the translated volumes but i refuse to touch the raws(hopefully the trans for vol 6 is soon out....)


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the town in Part IV is based on a real town in Japan


yeah I've been reading the Translated SBR, also looked through the RAW's all the characters are awesome.

I'm particularly waiting for the next 2 volumes for the villains that show up


*Spoiler*: __ 









and


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm waiting to finish part 6 until I get to SBR, but it sure gets hard not to start reading it sooner.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2007)

of shit forgot the other link

probably the biggest supply of offical JJBA color pages on the internet

Dud, needs to be thrashed.

mixture of fan coloroed and spreads / covers / artbook stuff


----------



## Timur Lane (Oct 15, 2007)

*Spoilers for SBR:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know who the guy in your first spoiler is, but that guy in the other is Blackmore isen't it?? Walking on raindrops sure is a funky ability.




And what do you think about old characters showing up in SBR, Taleran?? It really gives me hopes of seeing some of the older characters showing up again.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2007)

yep indeed endless possibilties

as for the 1st guy

hes a true and true cowboy with such an awesome ability 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he uses his wristwatch to turn back time 6 seconds, combined with his revolver it makes for lottsa fun








Kick Reason to the Curb?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2007)

Badass cover I love it.  Thanks for the JOJOdomain site.


----------



## Felix (Oct 15, 2007)

Reading Part 4 at the moment
This Manga is pure gold.
By the way, can someone explain me the Pimping Project? I hear about a Pimping forum subsection, but I don't understand its purpose, hell, I think I don't even have access to it.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2007)

PM a mod, they'll help you out.  Or you can go to NCIS for all your jojo needs.


----------



## Felix (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, okay.
But... Whats the purpose of Pimping something?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2007)

to have more people read it and get into it.

Nice Nanaya sig...


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been reading SBR (On Volume 11 as we speak) and it's pretty good and has great characters, like that cowboy who could rewind time through his watch for 6 second and that guy being able to shoot water bullets.


I really hope Araki continues to make new stories in this universe after SBR because...I don't want him to stop. Heck, I don't think I could live if a manga of such caliber was to be finished so soon.


BTW, Part 6 was just made of win, especially the ending, and also, Enrico Pucci = God.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2007)

soon lol its been going on for 25 years


----------



## Felix (Oct 15, 2007)

Parallax said:


> to have more people read it and get into it.
> 
> Nice Nanaya sig...



Thank.
Its actually Nanaya in the Avatar and Shiki and Nanaya in the Signature


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 15, 2007)

Taleran said:


> soon lol its been going on for 25 years



I know but I'm a bit worried, that's all.

BTW, where does he get all that creativity from? It's just amazing how many storylines he has concocted and with the way he has constructed his universe, he can probably come up with even more.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2007)

I have no idea, but its a damn good thing

heh

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2007)

Sword Dancer, you can read Japanese?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 15, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Sword Dancer, you can read Japanese?



I wish but I can kind of figure out what's going on by adding my own intepretations (of course spoilers) into the story. It's alot easier to do in Part 7 than 6 thanks to the clarity of the RAWS.

@Taleran: Lol

Hey btw guys, I am in the midst of creating a JJBA fanfiction entitled Part 8: Orders.

It's JJBA-styled police-criminal story.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for that link Taleran.

Make sure to link it to us SwordDancer


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm only at part 2 so far , Wham just died in one of the most honourable ways possible.


----------



## Timur Lane (Oct 16, 2007)

Holy shit, i looked through SBR voulme 6 today and got a huge surprise.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Never thought Dio's new form would be so weird. Raptor Dio is one of the most bizarre and strange things i've seen in JJBA too now.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 16, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> Holy shit, i looked through SBR voulme 6 today and got a huge surprise.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh yeah, that was just awesome seeing him in that form.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2007)

I've actually bought SBR vol.1 and 2.  Even though I said I never would read SBR until I read part 6.  I couldnt help it, now I want to buy 3-13.


----------



## Felix (Oct 17, 2007)

Starting Part 5 at the moment.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dio has a son? :S


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah crazy huh?  Put the pieces together and you also realize why Giorno is a Joestar too.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2007)

he had alot more than 1 child (revealed later), and that proves Gio's mom was a trooper getting away from Dio


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2007)

^Hey man no spoilers.  I still havent finished part 5.


----------



## Felix (Oct 17, 2007)

He is a Joestar because Dio used the Joestar Manliness to procreate ;D


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2007)

Arkanius said:


> He is a Joestar because Dio used the Joestar Manliness to procreate ;D



lol that's so true


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 17, 2007)

Parallax said:


> ^Hey man no spoilers.  I still havent finished part 5.



What chapter are you on and what do you think of Giorno?


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 17, 2007)

Arkanius said:


> He is a Joestar because Dio used the Joestar Manliness to procreate ;D



Excuse me? Who got Erina first? 

Dio is a manly man in his own right.


----------



## Felix (Oct 17, 2007)

Dio Brando said:


> Excuse me? Who got Erina first?
> 
> Dio is a manly man in his own right.



But his body (except his head) is Joestar pure GAR. 
Thus = Joestar Manliness


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 17, 2007)

Dio manliness + Joestar manliness = Giorno Giovanna

Hence why Giorno is GAR


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 17, 2007)

Arkanius said:


> But his body (except his head) is Joestar pure GAR.
> Thus = Joestar Manliness


Brain > Brawn. 


SwordDancer said:


> Dio manliness + Joestar manliness = Giorno Giovanna
> 
> Hence why Giorno is GAR



This is true.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> What chapter are you on and what do you think of Giorno?



I'm at the part when Talking Heads and Clash are attacking the group.  Gio Gio is a great character so far.


----------



## Felix (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm sad that his name is Gio though. It breaks the JoJo trend 

EDIT

Since Im reading this, and I'm missing some fitting music. Is there some kind of Jojo's OST? (OVA or PS1 game)
It would be great for the mood 
Listening to Castlevania musics don't quite work anymore (Lack of Vampirez.... WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY)


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2007)

just listen to *METAL \m/*


but thats just what I do


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2007)

Finished Part 5.  My god that was terrific.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 18, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Finished Part 5.  My god that was terrific.



Hell yes, Part 5 is definitely my favorite part of the JJBA. Heck, I've read it about three times already.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 18, 2007)

I didn't like part 5 that much tbh.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2007)

^Really??  I loved it.  Might be my favorite part.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 18, 2007)

that because he is already dead


----------



## Felix (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought Part 5 was still incomplete.
*Anbu FC* doesn't have the last Part 5 volume.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2007)

Are they planning rereleases??


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2007)

it looks that way all of Part 1 in one Graphic Novel is what that last page looks like


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 19, 2007)

I am going to post my fanfic of JJBA here instead of fanfiction.net since I doubt I'll get any reviews for it so here it is and only constructive critcism is allowed:


New York, 2007


Chapter 1: Jason Joestar


Inside of an apartment in Manhattan, there was a young man with red unruly hair, shirtless and wearing black jeans, was 6'2, and had a star-shaped mark near his neck. He was making eggs in his kitchen and when finished, he puts them on his plate before putting it on the table, and then gets his toast from the toaster, and puts them on the plate and then proceed to eat it.


After doing so, he takes his dark blue coat from his coat rack, and left his apartment.

'New York City...A big, bustling city, and the biggest in the U.S. While it may look normal, it resembles more like the version that's depicted in comic books where strange things happen for strange reasons. Hmm, don't believe me? That's fine by me but when you feel speechless after seeing some of my adventures, all I'm gonna say is...I told you so.' the young man narrated.


He is walking down the street and then stops when he sees a bank being surrounded by cops. 

"Oh, something's big is going on, better check it out." The young man grins and walks over to the scene.

"Hey you, you can't come here, this is a hostage situation featuring a Stand User!" One of the cops says to the young man.

"Yes I can. You see, stand users are my specialty." The young man says and then takes his wallet out of his left jean pocket and then flashes some kind of badge to the cop, who upon seeing it, widens his eyes.

"You're from the Orders?" The cop asks.

"Yes I am. Now step aside and let me handle this, govenah." The young man smirks and then walks inside.

Once he arrives inside, he sees a white man sporting a green mohawk, earrings on his ears and nose, tattoos all over, black eyes, and wore a yellow muscle shirt with brown jeans. He turns around and sees the young man entering the bank.

"Hey, who the fuck are you?" The man asks.

"No one but an innocent man who only wants to take his money out of his account, that's all." The young man answers with a grin.

"Well then, if you haven't noticed, this is a stick-up, so get your hand behind your head and then get on the floor now!" The criminal yells out.

"Ora..." The young man simply whispered and continued to walk.

"What the hell? Didn't you just hear what I just said?!" The criminal yells out.

"Ora..." The young man repeats and continued to walk forward.

"Are you fucking deaf! I told you to hit the ground or I'll blast your head off!" The criminal yells out.

"Ora..." The young man continued to say with a smile.

"That's it, you're dead. Blow his brains out, Shell Bullet." The criminal grins darkly and then suddenly, a blackish humanoid stand with white spikes on his shoulders and an oversized casull gun. The humanoid stand then shoots at the young man and the young man falls down to the ground.

"Told you so." The criminal says but then his mood turns sour when the young man gets back up with no bruises, and with an orangish humanoid armored stand with two oval rings on each hand holding the bullet between his right fingers.

"Close but not close, especially thanks to Dread Rock's reaction speed. It can catch bullets with ease." The young man explains with a grin as he dusts himself off and then walks toward the criminal until he stopped in front of him.

"You're a stand user?" The criminal asks, trembling.

"ORA!" The young man replies and Dread Rock backhands the criminal in the face, knocking some of his tooth out and sends him crashing into a wall on the right.

"The name's Jason Joestar, detective from the Orders, and you sir are under arrest." Jason grins as he flashes his badge but then he frowns as the criminal started to laugh, "What's so funny, punk?"  Jason asks.

"My luck, that's what so funny. I get to face a stand user from the Orders, what better way to make my day." The criminal says, laughing.

"I wouldn't be laughing if I were you, I'm about to open a can of beatdown on your ass." Jason growls.

"And I'm about to get serious myself, traitor." The criminal growls equally.

"Traitor? What the hell are you talking about?" Jason asks, confused.

"You know what I mean. You're a stand user that captures and bring to justice other stand users when we could rule this city." The criminal explains but then is taken aback by Jason's laughing, "What's so funny?" The criminal asks.

"You, that's who. Listen, even if I wasn't part of the Orders, a) I wouldn't to rule this city is because it sound too much like a bad guy's cliche goal from a comic book, movie or manga and b) why the hell would I want to rule this city with a bunch of weak bitches like you." Jason says, finishing his laugh and grinning darkly

"Keep thinking like that you bastard." The criminal says growled and then closed his eyes.

'That kid's stand, it's definitely a close-range type, which means it can only move at the range of 2-3 m best. Also, it can catch my normal bullets but if I were to use that ability then I can definitely win since they will be only expecting me to only be able to shoot bullets.' The criminal says in his head as he analyzed his adversary's stand. He then breathes out, opens his eyes, and gets back up.

"Let's do this, Shell Bullet. Bullseye!" The criminal says and then his stand radiates with energy before shooting off three bullets at Jason.

"Not this again, don't you bad guys ever learn?" Jason asks bored and Shell Bullet prepares to catch the bullets but then Jason  ends up being struck in the left leg, right arm, and left chest.

"What the hell? Why couldn't Dread Rock catch them?" Jason asks in disbelief as he fell over in pain.

"Ha, ha, ha, ha! Thought you had me figured out huh, fucking traitor? Shell Bullet's Bullseye ability allows him to increase the awareness of the bullets so that they will always hit their target no matter what, thus making them impossible to avoid or deflect since they have high awareness and accuracy. Bullets, while fast, always travel in a single direction, never in multiple directions except for a ricochet shot. However, these bullets can travel in multiple directions since their only objective is to find the target and strike it. So it doesn't matter how fast you can react to bullets, if you can't predict their movements! HA, HA, HA, HA, HA!" The criminal hollered.

"Shut Up! You talk too damn much, you're making my ears bleed." Jason glared as he got back up.

"So even after all this, you still got a smart mouth. I wonder if you'll still talk after I riddle you with bullets." The criminal grins.

"Why don't you just shut up then and get this over with." Jason growls irritated. This caused the crminal to snap as he got ready to attack.

"You got it! Shoot him dead, Shell Bullet!" The criminal yelled and Shell Bullet fired three bullseye bullets at Jason, who just stood there grinning until suddenly, his stand Dread Rock, flicks three bullets to intercept the other bullets and despite what the Bullseye bullets did, DR's bullets followed them and eventually they both collided.

"WHAT THE HELL?" The criminal yelled as his eyes nearly popped out his sockets and his mouth was wide open, gaping.

"That was my ability, Copycat. Basically, I can replicate any ability from my opponent or anyone else as long either one of these two conditions are filled; 1. I have to see the ability at work
2. If the ability is explained to me. If one of them is met, then Dread Rock will be able to replicate that ability perfectly. That is why I said you talk too damn much" Jason explains but then slightly grunts in pain, 'However, I can only replicate an ability for 5 minutes at best and the only reason why I was able to replicate it is because he explained the ability to me and showed it to me numerous times. If he went for the kill from the get-go, I would have been dead.' Jason says in his head. 

"This can't be happening." The man trembled in fear and disbelief.

"Oh but it is and it's about to get much worse. Now, feel the righteous fury of ORA!" Jason says.

"ORA?" The criminal repeated.

"Yes. ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA!!!!" Jason cries out as he unleashes a flurry of punches at the robber and pummels him badly leaving fist marks all over his body and finally knock him into a wall.

"Damn, I can't believe I let him hurt me like that." Jason curses under his breath as he removed the bullets that were lodged on his body. He then cracks his neck and then sighs before walking out of the bank with the people in it still shocked over what happened.

"Alright guys, it's all yours." Jason says as he walks out of the bank and from the scene.

The cops nodded and entered the place, only to be shocked at the amount of damage done by the fight between the two stand users, and also, the damage Jason inflicted on the would-be robber which caused some to wince.

"My god, is that what happens when stand users fight each other?" A grey-haired cop asks.

"Lucky for us, that kid is on our side." His partner replies.

'The stand users from the Orders...just how strong are they are?' The grey-haired cop asks in his head.


Welcome to New York City, home of the stand users. Have a nice stay.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2007)

Taleran said:


> it looks that way all of Part 1 in one Graphic Novel is what that last page looks like



That's awesome.  Do they plan to do this with other parts or just part 1?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2007)

1 - 5
3 volumes of 6
5 volumes of 7


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2007)

enough people have told me this series rocks for me to want to beging reading it.  But I gotta know, should I start from the begginning? different people tell me "start with part 3" or "the series that's serialized in ultra jump is the best"  is there any order needed for maximum enjoyment?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2007)

Read from part 1 and keep going.  Don't skip parts.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a question. Why did the guy with The Sun stand work for Dio? That stand could have easily defeated him (since Dio dies when exposed to sunlight). I figured either he would have killed Dio and taken over his position, or Dio would have realized how dangerous he was and killed him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 21, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> enough people have told me this series rocks for me to want to beging reading it.  But I gotta know, should I start from the begginning? different people tell me "start with part 3" or "the series that's serialized in ultra jump is the best"  is there any order needed for maximum enjoyment?



Personally, I think part 2 was actually a bit better than part 3.


----------



## Timur Lane (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybe i should word it a bit differently, what i meant is that i am looking for the raw chapters after volume 12.
Its from the same site you linked me too Taleran that i got the raws, but they don't seem to have the raws after volume 12.

Hope that i am not nagging too much....


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2007)

hmmmm that could be problematic I didn't save em all in one place from Ritual


----------



## Felix (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm missing Volume 63 from Part 5.
It's not at Mangapimps.com nor at jojo.highervoltage.net

How did you guys read it? :S


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 22, 2007)

Arkanius said:


> I'm missing Volume 63 from Part 5.
> It's not at Mangapimps.com nor at jojo.highervoltage.net
> 
> How did you guys read it? :S



Click the link on my sig, it leads to the pimping post of JJBA and Taleran should have a link there.


----------



## Felix (Oct 23, 2007)

Starting Part 6 now.
Heresy, a female protagonist? Where is the Joestar blood manliness?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2007)

don't worry Jolyne kicks some serious ass


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey, do you think it would be fun to come up with ideas for original stands? Like list the name, appearance, abilities, etc.?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2007)

I already do that with my friend.  It's a little nerdy...


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I thought of a really interesting one.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh it's fun and we have a blast, but we still think it's nerdy...It helps that we're HUGE fans of the series.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2007)

I decided out of the blue a few hours ago to just read the first 2 chapters and damn I've had to stop myself before I go to sleep too late to be able to function tomorrow

Dio is such a badass, but what he did to that dog was fucked up though.

also i'm relativly new around the boards, so how do i get access to all these 'pimping' threads?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2007)

don't need them


Anbu FC


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 25, 2007)

Lawl


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm almost done with part 4 now.  It's been enjoyable but definitely the weakest part so far.  

My favorite stands/characters so far are:
Kira-Obviously..this guy is the shit
Rohan-Really entertaining character with a _broken_ stand
Highway Star-That was a really awesome fight and pretty unique too
Stray Cat-It just really amused me what can I say
Red Hot Chili Pepper-Strong fighter with a cheap ability(was I the only one who was reminded of Frieza?)

I can't think of too many good OBD fights from this section though because all the stands are so damned situational or broken.  I was thinking maybe Kira vs Bomber from HxH but I think Kira would rock him.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 25, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Lawl



What's so funny about this is that he later gets destroyed by kid Jotaro.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2007)

Part 4 is the weakest, but Kira and Rohan make up for it.  Plus the Highway Star incident was intense.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> What's so funny about this is that he later gets destroyed by kid Jotaro.



Lol, Jotaro seems to be powerful enough without his stand.

That page reminded me of the movie *The Shining*.

*Dio vs Jotaro and Polnareff, Abdul and Iggy vs Vanilla Ice are the most epic fights i have ever read in a manga.

*
*Spoiler*: _Part 3 Ending spoilers_ 








One of the most epic endings i have ever read in manga.



I'm now officially a JJBA tard.​


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Lol, Jotaro seems to be powerful enough without his stand.
> 
> That page reminded me of the movie *The Shining*.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

Just started Part 4, it doesn't seem that interesting so far.
I hope Part 5 makes up for it.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 26, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Just started Part 4, it doesn't seem that interesting so far.
> I hope Part 5 makes up for it.



It's slow but awesome.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't tell me that guy in your sig is Dio 
Doesn't he die completely at the end of part 3? I mean, he did get burnt to a crisp.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes. No. Who knows? 


Why do you have Pucci in your sig?


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks cool, and i read about him in the respect thread. I had too many tests this week, hopefully i can get to part 5 now that i'm done with them.

By the way, i've always wondered about this.
At the beggining of Part 3, Kakyoin was drawing Jotaro, and when he brushed his leg, it got hit and bled somehow. Was it another one of his powers that he never had the chance to use later, or was it just a trick with Hierophant?


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 26, 2007)

It was just Hierophant being mysterious and whatever.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow the end of part 4 was fantastic.  I really liked the Groundhog's day from hell aspect and the whole fight with Kira was really entertaining.  I'm glad Stray Cat was put to good use haha.

I've already started part 5 and I'm liking it a whole lot.  Giorno is the son of Dio, how cool is that? I've liked all of his teammate's powers so far too and they're all named after badass bands(except Aerosmith:S).


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 26, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Wow the end of part 4 was fantastic.  I really liked the Groundhog's day from hell aspect and the whole fight with Kira was really entertaining.  I'm glad Stray Cat was put to good use haha.
> 
> I've already started part 5 and I'm liking it a whole lot.  Giorno is the son of Dio, how cool is that? I've liked all of his teammate's powers so far too and they're all named after badass bands(except Aerosmith:S).



You better like Giorno or else.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm looking forward to reaching the part with Jolyne as the main character, it's going to be interesting to see a female with the attitude of a Joestar.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 26, 2007)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> You better like Giorno or else.



How can you not like Giorno? The first thing he does is steal Koichi's luggage.  Then how he dealt with Black Sabbath's user, how cool was that? I was a little concerned since his stand seemed really broken but it doesn't seem to be a problem so far.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn you blazed through Part 4.  Part 5 is spectacular, just simply phenomenal.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 26, 2007)

once you hit the Train the pace gets kinda fuck nuts crazy and the action goes out the window


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2007)

I think that by the end, I didnt really understand Gold Experience.
First he makes people really slow, then he creates life, then he heals. Seems that the Mangaka was really undecided on his ability, and it kept changing through the Manga.
But it was still great, I liked Part 5


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm still at part 4, but almost done.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2007)

Arkanius said:


> I think that by the end, I didnt really understand Gold Experience.
> First he makes people really slow, then he creates life, then he heals. Seems that the Mangaka was really undecided on his ability, and it kept changing through the Manga.
> But it was still great, I liked Part 5



those 3 are all the same really



his healing was a by product of giving life to organs out of inanimate matter, he wasn't slowing people either he was overflowing their brain


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 27, 2007)

What about that thing he did to the guy with the shovel though?..that still doesn't make sense to me but I must be missing something.

Anyway I love part 5! Dare I say it?..I'm enjoying it more than part 3.  I still haven't even gotten to Enrico Pucci yet but he sounds really awesome.  I love how Giorno says Muda like his dear ol' dad.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2007)

the guy with the Shovel hit the Frog not Gio, and that is why the attack rebounded


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 28, 2007)

I just finished part 4, it was awesome.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 28, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> I just finished part 4, it was awesome.



What did you think of Kira?

And how do you think Another One Bites the Dust stacks up power-wise?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 28, 2007)

It's good but I think Dio was stronger


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like I was misinformed as this King Crimson guy seems like the main villain in this section.  So Pucci is the villain of part 6 then?..damn oh well.  King Crimson has an awesome and very confusing power.  I wonder who would win if he fought Dio? That would be a good one...I'm going to make it once I finish part 5.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 30, 2007)

what volume does steel ball run start


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2007)

it starts its own numbering but in the grand scheme it'd be 81


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah there aren't at the current time no word on future


----------



## Timur Lane (Nov 1, 2007)

I am more interested in finding the raw for volume 13 of SBR actually, but its pretty much impossible to find it.

Help.......


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't think I can really find the raws from that one other than buying it...sorry Timur.


----------



## Timur Lane (Nov 2, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I don't think I can really find the raws from that one other than buying it...sorry Timur.





That makes me a sad panda.

Maybe they have raw releases on lurk, i would have checked it if i actually had the patience to learn how to use lurk. 

Sigh again.....


----------



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2007)

its not there I just checked


----------



## Biolink (Nov 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell me,why Dio seems to have uber powers compared to the average Vampire?

I mean yeah,he's the main bad guy of the series if anybody,but where does he develop freezing power and stuff that other vampires such as Jack the Ripper and those two warriors didn't have?

BTW,I'm only on Volume 8. Chapter 68

This Jojo is fighting the Pillar Beings.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2007)

Because Dio actually used the mask to become a vampire.  I believe Dio just sucked their blood to make them into vampires, I think.  It's been awhile since I read part 1.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 2, 2007)

What's the Jojo right now like?

This one as of right now that I'm on right now is kind of a prankster,and a lot more cocky than the original one.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not exaggerating when I say Joseph Joestar is one of the biggest badasses ever in manga history.  All the Jojos are unique in their own way.  I think my favorite variation has been Giorno though...his goal is to be a crime lord, how cool is that.

So I'm thinking about just reading Steel Ball Run even though I want to continue with part 6.  Will I miss anything by skipping part 6?


----------



## Biolink (Nov 2, 2007)

"Depending on your answer...I may have to kick your ass"

Yah,he's cool


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> I'm not exaggerating when I say Joseph Joestar is one of the biggest badasses ever in manga history.  All the Jojos are unique in their own way.  I think my favorite variation has been Giorno though...his goal is to be a crime lord, how cool is that.
> 
> So I'm thinking about just reading Steel Ball Run even though I want to continue with part 6.  Will I miss anything by skipping part 6?



I skipped it but I was spoiled by what happens more or less.

You don't really miss much as SBR is _almost_ like a spin off. (It ties in, but not in  a conventional sense)


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 2, 2007)

Part 4 over 

Giorno Giovanna time.


----------



## Felix (Nov 2, 2007)

Does anyone can redirrect me to a summary page of Part 6 so I can skip to SBR? Thanks


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 2, 2007)

Just started with the series, read 3 volumes and I must say it's pretty good.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2007)

You think it's good now, wait until you really get into it.  You'll be hooked.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 3, 2007)

JJBA absolutely needs to be the next manga of the year month.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2007)

I think thats what this series is good for it drags people in and doesn't let go unlike others that get boring or cliche this one just spirals off into crazy territory


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2007)

Check out this godly vid

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=J7Y18mTl6js[/YOUTUBE]

I take reps as thanks


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 4, 2007)

The manga-ka of JJBA is going to do a one-shot next month if anyone wanted to know.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 4, 2007)

Any better translations of Series 4.Up till now the one's I got form Higher Voltage have been good,but so far Series 4 has been fucking sad,and couldn't have been translated by the same guys.

Link removed


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 4, 2007)

It wasn't that bad, you can still tell what they mean usually and it improves as Part 4 progresses.  The only thing that annoyed me was the panels they didn't bother translating.

All the scans seem to be the same everywhere I've found anyway.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 4, 2007)

From which volume is that?


----------



## Timur Lane (Nov 4, 2007)

Found this picture, some of the older characters(from Part 1-3) shows up in it, but there are some characters i can't seem to recognise.



Like who is the guy above Cars(he is the one with Pet Shop on his leg) i can't recognise him at all.
And who is the guy who is beside ACDC's shoulder, can't recognise him either.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 4, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> Found this picture, some of the older characters(from Part 1-3) shows up in it, but there are some characters i can't seem to recognise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that Dio above Cars?...

I think the other guy is Darby


----------



## Timur Lane (Nov 4, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Isn't that Dio above Cars?...
> 
> I think the other guy is Darby



It could be Dio, but he dosen't really look like him(those curls remind me more of Giorno)
Maybe its Caesar, hard to say.

I thought of the younger Darby too, but he hasen't that hat the younger Darby had.
He diden't have such long hair either.


----------



## Jazz (Nov 4, 2007)

God Damn, ?I can't believe JBA doesn't have an anime :\

Oh, and what's the chapter where Jotaro first stops time, just before Dio flattens him?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 4, 2007)

The hair is a little weird but the hearts on the knee and that tank top can only be Dio.

I'm not sure who you're talking about for the other one but I see the pillar men, the Darby bros., Oingo/Boingo, Hol Horse, Abdul, Enya, Vanilla Ice, Pet Shop and Dio.

Edit-@Leorio, yeah it's a crime...and the steamroller scene is 149 and it ends on 150.

Double Edit- ah you're right, I was thinking Abdul's skin was too light..


----------



## Timur Lane (Nov 4, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> The hair is a little weird but the hearts on the knee and that tank top can only be Dio.
> 
> I'm not sure who you're talking about for the other one but I see the pillar men, the Darby bros., Oingo/Boingo, Hol Horse, Abdul, Enya, Vanilla Ice, Pet Shop and Dio.
> 
> Edit-@Leorio, yeah it's a crime...and the steamroller scene is 149 and it ends on 150.



Abdul isen't in the picture, you're probably thinking of N.Doul.

You know, that blind guy with the water stand that worked for Dio(i am sure that it is him resting one the branch there)

Edit: You convinced me, the guy with Pet Shop on his leg is probably Dio(the hearts gave it away)


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2007)

other half of that


----------



## Biolink (Nov 4, 2007)

Leorio said:


> God Damn, ?I can't believe JBA doesn't have an anime :\
> 
> Oh, and what's the chapter where Jotaro first stops time, just before Dio flattens him?



I think that happened towards the very end of Series 3,because I just read that today and shortly thereafter Jotaro handled his business.


Shouldn't be too hard to find


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 4, 2007)

I have been reading this series for a few days now and I love it. Dio is a great villain and so are all the other bad guys.

And it turns out they made a movie of Part 1. Though I have been unable to find a RAW anywhere and they probably cut some things out. 

Perhaps they'll make some movies out of the other parts? Though a T.V. series would be better so that not too much would be cut out or changed.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 4, 2007)

Zack_Strife said:


> QFT. JJBA is awesome but the translation for part four is incredibly jarring.



Yeah.I just skimmed through Series 4 

On the plus series 5 was as good as I thought it was going to be.

This dude's lineage rocks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Born of Jonathan Joestar's body,but his father is Dio.It would be nice if he got some of Dio's traits,because he doesn't have a tall Joestar body,strength,and when his powers awakened his hair turned blonde when traditionally the Joestar's have jet black hair.He still has the Joestar birthmark at least.

Any idea as to why Dio left Giorno's mom alive?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 4, 2007)

Biolink said:


> Yeah.I just skimmed through Series 4


Why? the scans are bad, but not that bad.



> On the plus series 5 was as good as I thought it was going to be.
> 
> Any idea as to why Dio left Giorno's mom alive?



Alive for the sake of plot. 

Or because it ultimately doesn't even matter.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 4, 2007)

I read about 60 pages or so,and they were bad.Yeah all you need is a general idea of what is going on,but bleh...

I'll leave where I left off in Series 4 and fully go through that part tomorrow


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2007)

Part IV is quite awesome if you give it a try but the order of 4 and the rest of em don't really matter except 6 being before 7 and after 4 & 5


----------



## Felix (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm still pretty sad for the lack of Part 6 Scans 
I guess I'll go read SBR.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 5, 2007)

Is this thing still going on?

To my understanding Steel Ball Run(Which I think is what is going on now) is canonical,but isn't connected to the main plot line of Joe Stars.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 5, 2007)

his last name is Joestar and hes having Bizarre Adventures its good enough for me


and yes SBR is still going on


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm looking for some nice pictures of Giorno for a new avy but I can't find much.  Reps for anyone who can find cool colored pictures of GioGio please?

Edit-Cool thanks, I also found this other site that seems pretty awesome for colored jojo pics.  jojodomain...it's in italian but it's easy enough to navigate.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 7, 2007)

[DLMURL]http://jojo.highervoltage.net/part5/vol_62_files/jojo062-01.jpg[/DLMURL]

Check out the Manga covers:

_Harlita_


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 11, 2007)

*WWWWRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Why is this on the second page 
*I'm currently at vol 62, Silent Requiem 5, and i must say that there is quite a lot of h@x stands so far, especially Notorious B.I.G, King Crimson and SCR.


----------



## Fire101 (Nov 11, 2007)

WRYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyY
YYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyY
YYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYY
YyyyyyyyyyYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYY
yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYY
YYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyYYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyYYYY
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyYYYYY


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2007)

Just finished the first 2 volumes of SBR, and all i have to say is : *OH MY GOD.*


----------



## Timur Lane (Nov 13, 2007)

What do you think about SBR so far Sieglein?? Liking Gyro so far(it's pretty much impossible to not like him)


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 13, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> What do you think about SBR so far Sieglein?? Liking Gyro so far(it's pretty much impossible to not like him)



The first two volumes were astonishing, i've never felt so good when reading a manga. And Gyro, actually all the Zepellis are the true Gar 

Does Diego Brando symbolize Dio?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 13, 2007)

Ya think..


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 13, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> The first two volumes were astonishing, i've never felt so good when reading a manga. And Gyro, actually all the Zepellis are the true Gar
> 
> Does Diego Brando symbolize Dio?



Pretty much, he's this universe's version of Dio.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 13, 2007)

Indeed, but you really should read it, it's EPIC, especially the first two volumes.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 15, 2007)

SBR is definitely worth the read Parallax.

It's action packed but still has well fleshed out characters. The added bonus of cameos from older characters is really nice too. 

I think I might like the art in SBR more than the others too.


----------



## Timur Lane (Nov 15, 2007)

I have asked about this before, but the idea of cameo's of older characters really appeal to me. So the question is, if you want to see a old character in SBR who do you want to see again?

I would like to see the characters from the first part, like Will,Speedwagon and Jonathan(actually i think Jonathan was mentioned by Johnny once)


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2007)

I've started reading SBR and am on volume 2.  It's great as you all said, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2007)

one of the most obvious one is our favourite Nazi cyborg


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone, gotta love all JJBA characters  (except a few minor villains).
Though Speedwagon would be nice.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2007)

We need our REO Speedwagon in SBR, I'm hoping that it happens.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 23, 2007)

Anybody know a place download it?
I know im a little late but whatever


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 24, 2007)

Link removed
Volume by Volume.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2007)

probably wrong place to ask but is Baoh any good? also i notice it's only 2 volumes long is it a short series or was it cancelled?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 25, 2007)

nope it finished, haven't read it personally


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 27, 2007)

Plan to read this, a question, is each part/series related to each other?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2007)

yep but some in only vague ways


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2007)

1 - 66, then 1 - 5 of Steel Ball Run (Part VII)


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2007)

sig link, 1st post scroll down a bit


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2007)

Holy shit!! I got some of the JJBA Trading Card Game cards today.  They fucking rock!!

Oh and SBR Vol.6 ch.1 has been released on #lurk.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm at Part 4 and I'm wondering why some villians who were defeated will shrink. (i.e. Tamami Kobayashi and Toshikazu Hazamada)


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2007)

thats a good question.....oh well not really that important to the plot



oh heres something I found, someone compiled all the Bands they noticed mentioned in the series and heres the list


The Beatles 
BACHMAN TURNER OVERDRIVE 
Danny WIlson 
Dio
Queen 
Scorpions 
Led Zeppelin
REO Speedwagon
Poco 
Tom Petty
Dire Straits
Styx
Emerson Lake and Palmer 
Black Sabbath
Wang Chung
Bryan Adams 
The Doobie Brothers
Yngwie Malmsteen 
Loggins & Messina 
Lisa Lisa and Cult Jam
Creedence Clearwater Revival
William 'Smokey' Robinson 
Erich Von Stroheim
Donovan 
Jeff Beck 
Santana
The Cars
AC/DC
Wham!
Peter Gabriel 
Steely Dan 
Ben E. King
Michel Polnareff
Paula Abdul
Iggy Pop
Eric Clapton 
Weezer 
Buddy Holly 
Kylie Minogue 
The Stone Roses
Guns N’ Roses 
Enya 
J. Geils Band 
David Bowie
Mariah Carey 
Devo 
Chaka Khan 
Youssou N'Dour 
Eagles 
Wu-Tang Clan 
Pink Floyd
Captain & Tennille 
Hall and Oates 
Bette Midler 
Kenny G 
ZZ Top
Nena
Oingo Boingo 
Sananda Maitreya (= Terence Trent D'arby) 
Gary Moore
Christian Vander 
Vanilla Ice 
Cream
Pet Shop Boys
Cameo 
Steely Dan
Wilson Phillips 
Prince
Michael Jackson 
Lionel Richie 
Genesis 
Sting
Penny Marshall
The Band
The Police 
Michael Schenker(UFO)
Pearl Jam
Earth, Wind and Fire
Neil Young 
U2
Sade
Deep Purple
Curtis Mayfield
Stray Cats
Enigma
Cheap Trick
Ratt
Boyz Ⅱ Men
Surface
The Who
Bad Company
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Nirvana
The Rolling Stones
Sex Pistols
Aerosmith
Moody Blues
Jimi Hendrix
Spice Girls
Mr. President
T.Rex 
Suzanne Vega 
Soft Machine 
Kraftwerk
King Crimson
The Clash
Talking Heads
The Notorious B.I.G
Green Day
Oasis
Metallica
Little Feat
The Grateful Dead
The Beach Boys
Babyface
The Cure
Perry Como
Snoop Dogg
Miles Davis
Carpenters 
Wes Montgomery
Dolly Parton
Joe Lynn Turner
Britney Spears
Elvis Costello
Kiss
Foo Fighters
ANNA SUI
Van Halen
Weather Report
DOLCE & GABBANA
Emilio Pucci
Enrico Coveri
Whitesnake
Paul McCartney 
Emanuel Ungaro
Jigsaw
Good Charlotte 
Madonna 
MIU MIU
Elvis Presley
Limp Bizkit
The Manhattan Transfer 
Yo-Yo Ma
Savage Garden 
The Band & Bob Dylan
Gucci
Survivor
Marilyn Manson
Goo Goo Dolls
Chuck Berry
Fleetwood Mac 
Boz Scaggs 
Danny WIlson 
The Allman Brothers Band 
Chet Atkins and Don Gibson 
Johnny Cash
Neil Young 
TATOO
Mike Oldfield 
Bob Seger&The Silver Bullet Band
James Brown 
Buffalo Springfield 
Richard Rodgers 
Poco
Outkast
Franz Ferdinand
Rainbow
Simon and Garfunkel
THIN LIZZY


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, I missed a lot of those references...


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 4, 2007)

You sure it's not Tatu?


----------



## Muk (Dec 4, 2007)

wait jojo has 90+ volumes ...

wow

that is an insane amount of volumes


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just finished up to Part 3: Stardust Crusaders.  Part 1 to 3 was great as it was like the rise and fall of Dio Brando. 

I'm hoping Part 4 and the rest of the parts will be related to this story somehow and not just a random  story


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 5, 2007)

part 3 was my favorite since I've played its arcade version for countless of hours.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Dec 5, 2007)

Taleran said:


> oh heres something I found, someone compiled all the Bands they noticed mentioned in the series and heres the list
> 
> 
> The Beatles
> ...



Missed Weird Al.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 12, 2007)

Damn, JJBA is fucking GAR.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2007)

Finally got off my lazy ass and read all of part 1, kick ass the fate of Jonathan made me sad though, but the fact that Dio gets his later on comforts me.

oh yeah and I read both volumes of Baoh, it was ok.  Art is jojoesque with some differences, story is ok but seemed overly rushed with several characters I'd have liked to know more of, I kinda liked the open endedness of the ending.  Overall a good prework for Jojo.

A match up of the Baoh protagonist and Dio would be epic


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm on Volume 31 of Part 4 and its gettin kinda boring


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2007)

Keep with part 4, it gets epic as it goes along.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 15, 2007)

What the fuck did Jotaro do to that sailor? I didn't get what he did to his nose.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow 90+ volumes...
The creator of this manga must be ultimately talented to keep the title running for this long~


----------



## Monna (Dec 16, 2007)

I finished Part 1 and 2 and now I'm in the middle of part 3. This manga is superb.

Dose anyone know when the suds for the Ohantom Blood movie are coming out?


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 16, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> What the fuck did Jotaro do to that sailor? I didn't get what he did to his nose.



Ahem............................


----------



## Taleran (Dec 16, 2007)

He fooled him


obviously


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 16, 2007)

Taleran said:


> He fooled him
> 
> 
> obviously



Yeah, I know, how did he find out that it was a stand user?


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2007)

Whew... It takes a lot to read this series. I've been marathoning Part 3 all weekend and I'm still not finished.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Yeah, I know, how did he find out that it was a stand user?



he didn't know he bluffed then fooled him into revealing it


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 17, 2007)

O I C. :amazed


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 19, 2007)

Who is your favourite Jojo?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2007)

tough one, I like em all for different reasons, but for Joeseph stands above the rest, really is a tough call


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2007)

Probably Joseph for me.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, that was also my opinion, though Jotaro deserves a mention.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Dec 19, 2007)

I think everybody likes Joseph best. By the way, am I the only one who finds Jonathan really dull?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2007)

John's actually one of my favourites


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 19, 2007)

Funny, I always thought many people would like Jotaro the most, since he's more badass than Joseph. 

And yes, Jonathan is dull, but only if you compare him to the others. On his own he is an awesome character as well.

EDIT: Lol Taleran, why do you call him John, isn't that the name of the guy from Steel Ball Run?


----------



## Biolink (Dec 19, 2007)

I liked Jonathon the best,followed by Gio-Gio,and then Joseph.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Funny, I always thought many people would like Jotaro the most, since he's more badass than Joseph.
> 
> And yes, Jonathan is dull, but only if you compare him to the others. On his own he is an awesome character as well.
> 
> EDIT: Lol Taleran, why do you call him John, isn't that the name of the guy from Steel Ball Run?



oh yeah it'd be Jon wouldn't it oh well



and Joeseph is more badass than Jotaro


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2007)

Steel Ball Run is Jonny I believe, though I'm nowhere near that far.

I want to say Jotaro, but he dosn't really talk a lot. I base characters that I like on their actions but Jotaro hasn't really done a lot for me to favor him over Joseph. Joseph had a lot of character.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Dec 19, 2007)

Random thoughts on part 4, which I just finished reading:

- Love the character designs, and when a previous enemy shrinks to Koichi's size after being defeated (and the fact that no one seems to notice).
- The art style is kinda different now. Also, there are some really funny faces (specially Okuyasu in the story with the italian chef).
- I thought Fatty was retarded at first, so I felt kinda uncomfortable with the story about Josuke and Okuyasu trying to get money off him.
- Why didn't Kishibe just use his stand to find out how Josuke was cheating?
- The guy with the pompadour who saved Josuke as a child looked so much like him I thought we were gonna get a time travel story with Josuke saving himself.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2007)

Joseph has always been my favorite Joestar.  Both intelligent and hilarious, you can't lose.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry to ask, but when does part 2 end?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2007)

volume 12 is the end of part 2


----------



## Tash (Dec 19, 2007)

Joseph had the witty one-liners, not to mention he was a combat genius.
And as an added bonus he fucked a chick he was old enough to father.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2007)

If I was to order the Jojo's on how I liked em it'd go


Joeseph    ----- (however Gyro would be about here since hes the actual main of SBR)
Jotaro
Jonathon - Jolyne
Joesuke - Gio
Johnny


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2007)

I just finished part 3. It was amazing. Now! To part 4!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2007)

part 4 is great.  Starts slow, but Kira is one of the best villains ever.


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2007)

^ Ah, thats cool.

By the way, for anyone who is current with JJBA, how good is Steel Ball Run? Has the series maintained its awesomeness for over 25 year or has it caught "never ending fighting shonen syndrom" yet?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2007)

SBR is awesome incarnate


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2007)

Thats great news. I'll ghet there eventualy.

I have another question. Dose anyone know when the Phantom Blood movie comes out on DVD? I'm anxious to see it subbed.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2007)

We have like no info regarding Phantom Blood.  Raws for that are impossible to find.

Oh and SBR is incredible.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 20, 2007)

hi guys i'm on chapter 19, this is weird how overly muscular jojo is, but the villians are awesome especially dio brando, he is pure satan


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn, I really want to watch Phantom Blood. It looks amazing. Hopefully some Jojo fan will pick it up soon and sub it. Hell, I'd buy the DVD and sub it myself if I had the ability.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 20, 2007)

SBR is epic.


----------



## kunaitoe (Dec 20, 2007)

I love JoJo so hard but there's so much left to read that its actually pretty daunting (think I'm on Volume 22 or something).


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 27, 2007)

man i'm only on like chapter 53 but this fucking rules!!! i am so glad i started reading this. this is the most interesting and just exciting/funny/dramatic thing ever, i am so pumped up knowing there are huundreds and hundreds more chaps


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2007)

What the fuck is wrong with ACDC?  He just started crying like a baby.


----------



## tipom (Dec 28, 2007)

i just finished rereading part IV and i remembered what an awesome  vilian Kira was, to all who say that part IV is boring, it gets awersome middleway onto it


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2007)

Robo-Stroheim


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Dec 28, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> What the fuck is wrong with ACDC?  He just started crying like a baby.



He explained about it in the next few panels.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2007)

result of impulsive posting.  anyways that's still just weird.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 28, 2007)

I just started part 3

Kujo is the fucking man!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 29, 2007)

lol i think my favorite character so far is mecha stroheim. its funny how this manga glorifies nazism lol


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 29, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> I just started part 3
> 
> Kujo is the fucking man!




Of course he is.

And don't worry, his GAR level continues to grow exponentially


----------



## tipom (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know when wil volume 6 of Steel Ball Run be translated, i looked at the raws and it looks awesome 
*Spoiler*: __ 



raptor Dio FTW




and this vid is awesome

[YOUTUBE]cVVsJqvCIg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2007)

Just finished volume 11.  The Josef / Wham fight was awesome, didn't expect the final fight between them to be this kickass chariot race.  Well now only about 10 chapters left till I finish part 2


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 30, 2007)

pretty much the best chapters of part 2 are whenever stroheim shows up


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 31, 2007)

My fav JJBA moment so far


*Spoiler*: __ 













Dont fuck with jotaro


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2007)

I just got my hands on SBR vol.6-14 and I gotta tell you some amazing things are coming.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 31, 2007)

Is there any HQ scans of JJBA?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 31, 2007)

We gotta get this nominated for next month's featured manga


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2008)

how is the Viz translation of "Stardust Crusaders"?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2008)

they edit the names and stands that are references to musical stuff, the releases are quite slow compared to other VIZ series, and they remove some of the animal violence I believe


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Is there any HQ scans of JJBA?



define HQ


because I would put Part 1, Part 2 the last 3 volumes of Part 5 and all of Steel Ball Run in HQ


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 1, 2008)

i am just starting to read part 4 right now and damn its so much better than all the others. i feel like part 3 was shit, parts 1 and 2 ruled, especially part 2, but then part 3 for some stupid reason the author imitated the most generic possible shonen rules, and ruined his entire manga... except i guess the fight with "vanilla ice" and maybe the last fight with dio were ok at the very end of part 3, but all the rest of it was generic lame shit. part 4 though i think he finally realized he fucked up and went back to writing badass creative original stuff, thank god


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 1, 2008)

About to finish part 3

Dio is such a fucking beast


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> define HQ
> 
> 
> because I would put Part 1, Part 2 the last 3 volumes of Part 5 and all of Steel Ball Run in HQ



I would call something like this HQ:



I was mainly talking about Part 3 and 4. The scans I have are pretty shitty quality. Though I'm not complaining but just wondering if any place has HQ scans of it.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2008)

the RAWs are in HQ so If you desired to read it then look through the images I guess




> i am just starting to read part 4 right now and damn its so much better than all the others. i feel like part 3 was shit, parts 1 and 2 ruled, especially part 2, but then part 3 for some stupid reason the author imitated the most generic possible shonen rules, and ruined his entire manga... except i guess the fight with "vanilla ice" and maybe the last fight with dio were ok at the very end of part 3, but all the rest of it was generic lame shit. part 4 though i think he finally realized he fucked up and went back to writing badass creative original stuff, thank god




you know thats funny most people find that Part 3 is where he truly finds his creativity and gets out of the FoTNS montage that the 1st 2 parts kinda is


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 1, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> We gotta get this nominated for next month's featured manga


 
We need to get people to vote for it, mainly the OBD 

I hope it's not up against a manga like Bleach or something and loses


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2008)

that'd be kinda impossible seeing as how Bleach has its own section


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> you know thats funny most people find that Part 3 is where he truly finds his creativity and gets out of the FoTNS montage that the 1st 2 parts kinda is



what is FoTNS? 

i just felt like part 3 was what you would get if you tried to imagine the most generic and bland possible shonen storyline and then mutilply that by like 10,000.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 2, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> what is FoTNS?


Fist of the North Star 



> i just felt like part 3 was what you would get if you tried to imagine the most generic and bland possible shonen storyline and then mutilply that by like 10,000.


no, that would be Bleach. Stardust Crusaders at least has cool abilities and some interesting characters. The second half of it more than makes up for the flaws earlier on.

@Sieglein
I would go to the OBD, but I'm under a section ban


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm all for JJBA being manga of the month. The series is vast enough that its own section would rock.

The OBD is just a bunch of pussies with no logic. I doubt they could help us any here. "lol logia users can't be killed"


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2008)

Us OBD members are actually quite fond of JJBA...


----------



## kunaitoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The thing about part three is not that it takes alot from generic shounens, its actually the opposite since Part 3 of JJBA started in 1989 or so.


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 2, 2008)

Taleran said:


> that'd be kinda impossible seeing as how Bleach has its own section


 
Meant shit like that, it deserves to be the next manga of the month.
Though if it's up against HnI i'm voting for Ippo 



Paul the SK said:


> I'm all for JJBA being manga of the month. The series is vast enough that its own section would rock.
> 
> The OBD is just a bunch of pussies with no logic. I doubt they could help us any here. "lol logia users can't be killed"


----------



## Taleran (Jan 2, 2008)

considering how most of the people posting in this thread were ones I drew in from the OBD.....


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry guys. I general hate the OBD because they are usualy a bunch of One Piece-tards that have their logic blinded by eachothers' cum (stuff like "Nightmare Luffy can solo Raditz" or "Ki has no effect against logia users"). I like One Piece as a series but its fans in the OBD are fucking retarded. Amazingly, many seem to agree with these outlandish claims.

I personaly have seen nothing good come out of the OBD. I seems like its just a One Piece fan shrine, which the forum already has.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody else think the stands of SBR suck balls?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 3, 2008)

i just have to say i am loving part IV so hard. part IV is one of the most badass things ever!!! its amazing how DIFFERENT part IV is from the previous parts. its like a 180 degree jump into totally awesomeness. its so creative and i love the like "mini arc" feel it has, with all these apparently randomly introduced new characters/stands. and the art is WAY GOOD compared to part III... i just really enjoy part IV especially when koichi developed his stand, i was so proud of him lol. when it just an egg i was like, i know something awesome will come out. and then it did, and then when it "died" it EVOLVED that was insanely great


----------



## Monna (Jan 3, 2008)

^ Ah, I need to get around to reading part 4. I finish part 3 and then put JJBA on hold for awhile. I've been catching up with some anime recently.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> Anybody else think the stands of SBR suck balls?



HELL NO.  If anything keeping Stands with minimal power and use adds a lot more to it as SBR feels like the first 2 parts mixed with a western, it's simply amazing.


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2008)

I want to get into JJBA.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2008)

Do it TWF, its godly good


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2008)

Give me links then.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2008)

Only cause I like you 

couldn't move a muscle

couldn't move a muscle



this girl
The Pimping Project


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2008)

You stoped posting at GB. 

Thanks for JJBA. Now I have to read that alongside with Red Eye and One Piece.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2008)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> You stoped posting at GB.



I did, I should return...


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Sorry guys. I general hate the OBD because they are usualy a bunch of One Piece-tards that have their logic blinded by eachothers' cum (stuff like *"Nightmare Luffy can solo Raditz"* or "Ki has no effect against logia users"). I like One Piece as a series but its fans in the OBD are fucking retarded. Amazingly, many seem to agree with these outlandish claims.
> *
> I personaly have seen nothing good come out of the OBD. I seems like its just a One Piece fan shrine, which the forum already has.*



I'm sorry but you seem to know quite a few stuff about the OBD if you claim that.
We do like OP, but only few claim those things.

Another JJBA fan added to the list


----------



## Monna (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, just as long as you guys don't think that way then its cool. I never ment to start any shit.


----------



## Felix (Jan 3, 2008)

Now seriously, we should start making our rise in fan's of JJBA and start making plans to get this nominated for March (Since February is some day's short, I don't want JJBA glory to be short )
If we start doing our campaign to late or to close to the deadline, it will be worse/harder.
Don't you agree?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2008)

Well IF this series gets nominated we have the OBD vote, which is a big chunk.  Hopefully this series will win out.


----------



## Monna (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as there are plenty of fans of JJBA in the OBD. You obviously have my vote. I'll get my inactive brother to vote too (he's read part 1 and like it).


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Sorry guys. I general hate the OBD because they are usualy a bunch of One Piece-tards that have their logic blinded by eachothers' cum (stuff like "Nightmare Luffy can solo Raditz" or *"Ki has no effect against logia users"*). I like One Piece as a series but its fans in the OBD are fucking retarded. Amazingly, many seem to agree with these outlandish claims.
> 
> I personaly have seen nothing good come out of the OBD. I seems like its just a One Piece fan shrine, which the forum already has.


Actually, as of late there seem to be more JJBA fans than OPtards.



And about the bolded part, it was settled that there is no way to make a claim for either side. On one thread it was decided that it does hurt them, but on another one it was said that it wouldn't.

The Claymore fans in the OBD are the ones that bug me. One month they said that Clare can beat Zoro, the next month when Pipboy and Limit Tester began to bash Claymore, Priscilla gets stomped by Naruto characters. The OP fans are at least solid, Claymore fans are sheep.


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2008)

Goku would still beat both.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 3, 2008)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Goku would still beat both.


Um... no

JJBA has characters who can solo DBZverse (Giorno Giovanna, Enrico Pucci, Vanilla Ice w/o CIS, etc.)


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Um... no
> 
> JJBA has characters who can solo DBZverse (Giorno Giovanna, Enrico Pucci, Vanilla Ice w/o CIS, etc.)



Yet ironically Otoha, Eko or even fodder Karas'es can own them easily.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2008)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Yet ironically Otoha, Eko or even fodder Karas'es can own them easily.



Not Pucci or Giorno though


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2008)

Especially Pucci since he is no Carrs.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2008)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Especially Pucci since he is no Carrs.



You're not far in Jojo, so I'll forgive you TWF


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah super carrs is invincible.... he is still alive technically


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 4, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Actually, as of late there seem to be more JJBA fans than OPtards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the politics of the OBD...I still think Awakened Clare could take Alabasta Zoro, but I don't bother using Claymore characters anymore because it's just not worth it.

@Paul the SK, Feitan was the only person arguing that Nightmare Luffy could beat 23rd Budokai Goku.

I really should read SBR but I've got a serious pet peeve with skipping sections so I remain early in part 6...I hear people talk about scanning it but nothing ever comes of it.


----------



## Monna (Jan 4, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Um... no
> 
> JJBA has characters who can solo DBZverse (Giorno Giovanna, Enrico Pucci, Vanilla Ice w/o CIS, etc.)


I've only finished part 3 so I might not be able to make valid statemant here but I'll try anyway:

DBZ-verse seems to have far greater powerlevels that JJBA, but JJBA has some crazy abilities.

Here, we have Goku vs. Vanilla Ice (since I am familiar with him). If it was a sneak attack, Vanilla Ice would kill Goku before he even realized what ws going on. But lets say both characters started facing eachother in an open field enviornment 20 meters apart with bloodlust on. I think that with Goku's speed he could kill Ice before he can activate his stand's power.

Also, lol and Vanilla Ice's CIS. He would have destroyed Polnareff if he charged straight at him one more time and didn't do that spiral thing.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 5, 2008)

i was really pissed and sad when iggy died (( iggy fucking kicked ass


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 6, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> DBZ-verse seems to have far greater powerlevels that JJBA, but JJBA has some crazy abilities.


Case in point: Gold Experience Requiem. Its power and speed is 0, but it can solo DBZverse



> Here, we have Goku vs. Vanilla Ice (since I am familiar with him). If it was a sneak attack, Vanilla Ice would kill Goku before he even realized what ws going on.


 Just Goku? He could solo the freaking verse once his stand is active. Hell, with a sneak attack, Kira or Fugo could kill Goku, and Ice is way more broken than them 





> But lets say both characters started facing each other in an open field enviornment 20 meters apart with bloodlust on. I think that with Goku's speed he could kill Ice before he can activate his stand's power.


Debateable. It was able to activate against Silver Chariot, which has reacted to lightspeed attacks on more than one occasion (Hanged Man and The Sun). If you take them as true, then Ice should be able to react to ki blasts. If you take them as inconsistencies, then he gets killed.


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2008)

You can't beat Mr.Satan.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> You can't beat Mr.Satan.



Dio can

Uber GARness+steamrollers>>>>>>>>>>>>Mr. Satan


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2008)

Dio is a bitch.

Mr. Satan > Dio Brando.


----------



## Monna (Jan 6, 2008)

While I agree that Vanilla Ice would be very formatable and would proably take out quite a few of DBZ's skilled fighters, saying he can solo the entire DBZ-verse is too much. Eventualy there would be someone who would figure out how Ice works and kill him by destroying the planet he's on.



TWF said:


> Dio is a bitch.
> 
> Mr. Satan > Dio Brando.


Oh God, those are fighting words.


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2008)

Dio is nothing compared to Carrs or Joestar anyway.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 6, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> While I agree that Vanilla Ice would be very formatable and would proably take out quite a few of DBZ's skilled fighters, saying he can solo the entire DBZ-verse is too much. Eventualy there would be someone who would figure out how Ice works and kill him by destroying the planet he's on.
> 
> 
> Oh God, those are fighting words.



blowing up a planet wont kill vanilla ice if he's inside his dark dimension


----------



## Monna (Jan 6, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> blowing up a planet wont kill vanilla ice if he's inside his dark dimension


No, but he'd have to return sometime, right? If the planet is completely destroyed, he would just reappear in space and die. Or if not (since he's a vampire), freeze like Carrs, and then the DBZ character would blow him to pieces.

Would a vampire die being exposed to outer space? Carrs was a Piller Man that turned into The Ultimate Lifeform. Its different.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 6, 2008)

well i think vanilla ice would just in theory keep zooming along until he was on another planet, althouh i admit the vastness of space kinda fucks him up


----------



## Monna (Jan 6, 2008)

He hasn't been shown to be able to stay in that dimension for extremely long periods of time. I can't remember, did it have a known timelimt? can he see while in there?

Ice kept going in and out of that dimension when he fought Polnareff so its safe to asume one or the other. I don't think he could survive exposure to outer space (though this can't be proven since he's a vampire). Enviornmental deaths aside, he still has a high level DBZ character out to kill him. I feel that in this position, Ice is toast.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> He hasn't been shown to be able to stay in that dimension for extremely long periods of time. I can't remember, did it have a known timelimt? can he see while in there?
> 
> Ice kept going in and out of that dimension when he fought Polnareff so its safe to asume one or the other. I don't think he could survive exposure to outer space (though this can't be proven since he's a vampire). Enviornmental deaths aside, he still has a high level DBZ character out to kill him. I feel that in this position, Ice is toast.



There has never been any limit on how long Ice can stay...so it's anyones guess really.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 6, 2008)

There has never been any mention of a limit to how long he can stay in, and while he's in it, nothing short of a reality warper is killing him. And actually, if a DBZ character that isn't Buu or Frieza destroyed the planet, they'd die in space before Ice does.

But Vanilla Ice doesn't matter when you have Giorno Giovanna and Enrico Pucci


----------



## Taleran (Jan 6, 2008)

Enrico's is a bit iffy until Part VI is fully translated because the events leading up to the end of Part VI also play into his stand somehow aswell


but there are alot of JJBA abilities that are all OHKO and its not about outlasting them its figuring said ability out before they smack you with it


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2008)

Lacks Carrs.

Therefore as of Part II, I am done with JJBA.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> Lacks Carrs.
> 
> Therefore as of Part II, I am done with JJBA.



Liar, don't quit now


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2008)

I have finished part II.

I have no reason to continue reading JJBA.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> I have finished part II.
> 
> I have no reason to continue reading JJBA.



Yes there is, think of Dio and Kira, and Giorno.  Think of SBR man.


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2008)

Lacks Carrs.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Mr. Satan and Carrs don't have anything on that shit.  Part 1 and 3 Dio are both cruel and badass, it's just he does it with so much style in part 3.

Part 3 was actually the hardest for me to get into though just because it took a while for me to warm up to the idea of stands.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2008)

I was actually stoked on the idea of stands from the get go actually.


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2008)

Carrs >>>> Part III.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

I hadn't even heard about the stands before reading, so when it switched to that I was thrown off pretty bad.  Glad I kept reading though, since several of my favorite characters of all time are in parts 3-5.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> Carrs >>>> Part III.



Lies!!


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm done with JJBA.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> I'm done with JJBA.



No you're not.  You'll be back, they all come back


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL IMO, i think JJBA starts to become really good from Part III, because of the introduction of Stands, its your loss if you don't plan on continuing it.


----------



## Felix (Jan 6, 2008)

I think I prefered the Ripple power to the Stands because Stands are like close quarters Mech Battles. Anyway, Part 3-6 are still badass.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2008)

Ripple needs to make a comeback.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 6, 2008)

Joseph Joestar needs to make a reapparence in Steel Ball Run, it would fit with the whole balls theme. 

He'll kill you with his balls.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

I found a one shot starring Rohan Kishibe a while ago, but I don't know if it was ever translated.  Has anyone else seen this?

Here's the cover:

It looks extremely confusing without being able to read dialogue.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 6, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Enrico's is a bit iffy until Part VI is fully translated because the events leading up to the end of Part VI also play into his stand somehow aswell


How is it iffy if he can solo DBZverse? He can destroy the universe; no DBZ character is surviving that


@TWF
Dio and Kira>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cars


----------



## Tash (Jan 6, 2008)

Ripple's uses were always interesting, it does need to make a comeback used in tandem with some haxed stand power.

And why is there no love for Diavolo?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 6, 2008)

Swajio said:


> And why is there no love for Diavolo?


Diavolo is cool, don't get me wrong. It's just that Dio and Kira were much more developed villains, they both stole the show in their respective arcs


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 6, 2008)

Diavolo is probably my least favorite main villain in JoJo, he was too overpowerd and his design didn't do anything for me.
He didn't really got much screentime either so I felt he was a bit pointless as a main villain too.


----------



## Felix (Jan 6, 2008)

Diavolo was under developed. I expected some connection with Dio and Gio since he was born "magically" and his name reminds me of Dio and Diabolo. (Devil)


----------



## Tash (Jan 6, 2008)

O RLY? But I was joking before, honestly between Polnareffs return, and the multiple big events that happened at that point his revelation was kinda unnoticeable in comparison.
That being said Dio will always be number one, he just has too much history as a menace to the Jojo's to ever be forgotten.


----------



## Biolink (Jan 6, 2008)

What does Joey Joestar specialize in?

Another stand user?


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 6, 2008)

You mean Johnny don't you??

If it is him you mean, he's another stand user and has probably the weirdest stand of all the Joestars.


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2008)

Carrs > Dio.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> Carrs > Dio.



No, just no...

Don't even joke about that


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2008)

Whose joking here?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

The ranking of Jojo villains is:
part 3 Dio
Kira
part 1 Dio
Cars
Diavalo

Not familiar enough with Pucci to rank him...sounds awesome though.  

Isn't it funny how the best character switches between villain and protagonist every section? I guess part 3 is considered the best because it was the closest.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> Whose joking here?



You are, whether you realize it or not. It is fact that Dio is a better villain

@Faint Smile
Pucci himself is between Cars and Part 1 Dio, but after fusing with the Green Baby (Dio's Soul) he becomes posessed by Dio


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2008)

Finaly started reading part 3.  Since I don't spend all my time onlineI checked out the VIZ trans from the library for when I'm offline.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2008)

Link removed

oh cool this site got updated for once.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 6, 2008)

lol TWF has a point though. part 2 really develops naturally from part 1, while part 3 is just random shit thrown together to make a really lame and generic shonen storyline (until the very end when it gets badass). part 4 is badass from start to finish however. even star platinum looks cool in part 4. jotaro kujo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all other characters, in terms of just how he always looks GAR no matter what he does


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> lol TWF has a point though. part 2 really develops naturally from part 1 *snip*



I disagree from that sentence on...Part 3 is where they develop the most interesting and unique fighting system in any shounen except maybe HxH.  Part 4 started slow as hell, it only gets good with Rohan, Highway Star and of course Kira.

Also, Giorno is the best...Followed very closely by Joseph.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 6, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> How is it iffy if he can solo DBZverse? He can destroy the universe; no DBZ character is surviving that




oh its not the power of the stand im talking about, apparently there was a fairly involved ritual with some planets going on  during part VI and it tied into Enrico's stand hence the reason he heads for cape canavrel in the 1st place


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 7, 2008)

part 4 made such a quantum leap in both the quality of art and the story from part 3, i cant even believe its same mangaka


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2008)

The Nazi continually getting owned by the Four was hilarious.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 7, 2008)

mecha stroheim is the best character in this entire manga by far

edit: how the fuck did the soviets ever kill him???


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2008)

Black magic.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2008)

they have to undo NAZI SCIENCE with Soviet Magic?


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2008)

In Soviet Russia, they fuck you.

But in all seriousness, I have no idea how. Joestar is an interesting character.


----------



## Tash (Jan 7, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I disagree from that sentence on...Part 3 is where they develop the most interesting and unique fighting system in any shounen except maybe HxH.  Part 4 started slow as hell, it only gets good with Rohan, Highway Star and of course Kira.
> 
> Also, Giorno is the best...Followed very closely by Joseph.


I heavily agree with the first half of the last sentence, Josuke follows after Gio imo. Personally I prefer fights with ripple about 70% of the time, it's applications are so out of left field you just have to love it.


AbnormallyNormal said:


> part 4 made such a quantum leap in both the quality of art and the story from part 3, i cant even believe its same mangaka


Personally the transition between 2 and 3 made it feel like 2 different manga to me, pretty much everything radically changes, the combat system, the characters, the story, Dio. Though every part has a completely different theme to it, none were that radical.


AbnormallyNormal said:


> mecha stroheim is the best character in this entire manga by far
> 
> edit: how the fuck did the soviets ever kill him???



When I heard he was killed I thought the same. They had to of been carrying crazy advanced technology.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 7, 2008)

Order Of favorites in JJBa

*Top 10*
*- Dio brando
- Jotaro Kujo
- Josuke Higashikata
- Giorno Giovanna 
- Young Joseph Jostar
- Jean Pierre Polnareff
- Cars
- Enrico Pucci
- Yoshikage Kira
- Daniel J. D'Arby
*


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2008)

No Carrs?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 7, 2008)

Cars is in there..

I generally agree with that list except I'd have Bruno, Ceasar and Wham in there.  I'd switch around the order a lot too but whatever..

Edit- Yeah Stroheim is pretty amazing...Don't know if he'd make my top 10 though.


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2008)

I like the Nazi guy cause he always fails in his fights.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 7, 2008)

TWF said:


> No Carrs?



You REALLY dont read shit i post do you? mad


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2008)

I honestly wanna know how badass the Russians were if they were able to kill Stroheim and push back the Nazi invasion force.

Also part 3 =


----------



## Puar (Jan 8, 2008)

If anyone's interested at all, we had some time over the Holiday and threw together something for everyone to read them some Jojo online at MegaUploadDDL .  Cheers!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 8, 2008)

what rocked about stroheim was he was a totally consistent character, his personality never changed at all, and he was just complete badass start to finish, chopping his leg off, blowing himself up, becoming part robot, every time he showed up some crazy stuff happened often involving explosions


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> Order Of favorites in JJBa
> 
> *Top 10*
> *- Dio brando
> ...



I notice a lack of Gyro Zeppeli


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 8, 2008)

Pff, Kenshiro in Araki style, beats them all:


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2008)

Timur Lane said:


> Pff, Kenshiro in Araki style, beats them all:



Holy Shit.  Is that really Kenshiro?


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup, drawn by Araki himself in Steel Ball Run style.

How cool woulden't it be with a redrawn Fist Of The North Star by Araki, just think about it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2008)

I fangasmed at the very thought.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 8, 2008)

Ken looks so stylish yet so... Gay.....


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 8, 2008)

Gay......THIS IS JOJO!!!!

Flameboyant yes, gay far from.


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2008)

Ryuuken spanks gay Kenshiro.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2008)

TWF said:


> Ryuuken spanks gay Kenshiro.



Blasphemy.

Hey it's cool you ain't banned


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2008)

My Top 10 are:

1.Dio Brando
2.Yoshikage Kira
3.Jossef Joestar
4.Polnareff
5.Gyro Zeppeli
6.Rissoto Nero
7.Abbachio
8.Jotaro
9.Cars
10.REO Speedwagon

there are too much great characters


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2008)

1. Super Carrs.
2. Carrs
3. Pillar Men (others)
4. Dio Brando
5. Joestar
6. Jotaro

Eat, it Taco.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 9, 2008)

TWF said:


> 1. Super Carrs.
> 2. Carrs
> 3. Pillar Men (others)
> 4. Dio Brando
> ...


lol wut?
theres a bunch


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2008)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> lol wut???



 .


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2008)

I think TWF means all the Joestar's rock

But there is lack of Zepelli on his list


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2008)

TWF said:


> 1. Super Carrs.
> 2. Carrs
> 3. Pillar Men (others)
> 4. Dio Brando
> ...


Good thinking Fang 



Thugnificent said:


> I think TWF means all the Joestar's rock
> 
> But there is lack of Zepelli on his list


 
indeed


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 9, 2008)

is there a anime to this


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2008)

~Shuffle~ said:


> is there a anime to this



Only for Part 3, and even then there was a lot cut out.  You're better off reading the manga.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2008)

there are only 13 ovas, it only covers part 3. Like Thugnificent said its better reading the manga.

why they dont make an anime with all of the parts including steel ball run


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 9, 2008)

cool thanks people


----------



## sayewonn (Jan 9, 2008)

God I would kill for an animated series for part 5.  i honestly don't understand why there's never really been an anime for this.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my god you killed Avdol, YOU BASTARD


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2008)

sayewonn said:


> God I would kill for an animated series for part 5.  i honestly don't understand why there's never really been an anime for this.



My God that would be so awesome.  But Anime can't contain so much win



Admiral Akainu said:


> Oh my god you killed Avdol, YOU BASTARD



I know, its sad


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2008)

I belive the lack of anime has something to do directly with Araki but I'm not 100% sure on that


----------



## tipom (Jan 10, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I belive the lack of anime has something to do directly with Araki but I'm not 100% sure on that




didn't he say it was because his drawing style wouldn't look good animated(but it's still awesome)


----------



## piccun? (Jan 10, 2008)

*sixth series?*

how many numbers is the jojo series? not including steel ball run. 
 I've read it's around 80 numbers, and the sixth starts at #63 right?
 But wherever I've looked they only have up to 66. Including the links in the first 3 pages. I haven't read further to avoid reading spoilers.

 Anyway, were can I find the missing numbers?
Anyone can help?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2008)

Interesting how they took out J. Geil, it seemed so invincible at first yet had such a simple downfall.

edit: :awesoome Joseph predicting what his oponents will say before he owns them is still awesome no matter how old he gets.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2008)

piccun said:


> how many numbers is the jojo series? not including steel ball run.
> I've read it's around 80 numbers, and the sixth starts at #63 right?
> But wherever I've looked they only have up to 66. Including the links in the first 3 pages. I haven't read further to avoid reading spoilers.
> 
> ...



not including SBR its 80 volumes, only to 66 is in english


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 10, 2008)

how come only to 66 is in english wtf its been like 7 years to scan these jesus. ok does anyone know how to find the raws past vol 66?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2008)

the RAWS are on #lurk, there actually might be someone jumping on it in the near future


Part VI gets very technical and even more off the wall so that's why people haven't done it yet


----------



## Fang (Jan 10, 2008)

Thugnificent said:


> I think TWF means all the Joestar's rock
> 
> But there is lack of Zepelli on his list



Zepelli is Chuuin Lvl, like Pucchi. 



Totitos said:


> Good thinking Fang
> 
> 
> 
> indeed


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2008)

TWF said:


> Zepelli is Chuuin Lvl, like Pucchi.



Insta-Fail

Gyro Zepelli>>Super Carrs


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2008)

Heresy.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2008)

but you haven't read part 7 so how would you know?


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2008)

Because it isn't part II.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2008)

TWF said:


> Because it isn't part II.



You have a point, but Super Carrs isn't in part VII


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2008)

Super Carrs will be back.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 11, 2008)

super carrs should be back, its just like doomsday in superman comics


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah but Doomsday is fail and Super Carrs is win.

He'll become the guy who kills Dio.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 11, 2008)

lol why do you even like carrs that much? i thought wham was a lot better, or even santana. carrs is stronger than them and smarter but not really more badass at all. he pretty much cheats like a coward and doesnt even "fight" anyone seriously


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2008)

Which is why he is so awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2008)

TWF said:


> Yeah but Doomsday is fail and Super Carrs is win.
> 
> He'll become the guy who kills Dio.



No, no I think that was Jotaro


----------



## Tash (Jan 11, 2008)

Gio>Dio>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>What's his face from part 2.


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> No, no I think that was Jotaro



Super Carrs v2.0


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2008)

TWF said:


> Super Carrs v2.0



Do Want


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool set, Thug.  

That Kenshiro picture is fucking hilarious btw.



> No, no I think that was Jotaro


Dio never stays dead.  His badass keeps him alive.


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2008)

Then Super Carrs punches Dio, and makes him his bar-wench.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 11, 2008)

Is that before or after he becomes a ball that floats around in space for eternity?


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2008)

You wait and see.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 11, 2008)

fuck super carrs


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 11, 2008)

i wonder who would win in a fight, super carrs or giorno giovanna with gold experience requiem


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2008)

That's actually a good question...


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2008)

Idiots aruging against DSPV being the #2 JBD cosmic power wise in the JBD, Parallax.


----------



## Tash (Jan 11, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i wonder who would win in a fight, super carrs or giorno giovanna with gold experience requiem



Gio, he always wins...

Seriously he would stomp though.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2008)

TWF said:


> Idiots aruging against DSPV being the #2 JBD cosmic power wise in the JBD, Parallax.



what?  That's blasphemy!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2008)

Josef trying to ride a camel was the funniest shit I've read in quite a while.  Also lol at how everyone immidiately thinks Kakyoin's going crazy emo after looking at his dream message.

Also more and more I feel like I'm the only person below the age of 40 who watched Lawrence of Arabia from start to finish multiple times without getting bored or tired in the least


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 16, 2008)

i wonder how powerful koichi would've been if he could've evolved his echo chamber stand to version 4.... since version 3's stats are 5 A's and 1 B, which is even better than Star Platinum! basically koichi would be the strongest stand user period, except for requiem haxx0rz and notorious b.i.g.


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Jan 18, 2008)

whats the difference between Star Platinum and the evolved Start Platinum The World

stuck in part 4...


----------



## Biolink (Jan 18, 2008)

hachiroku7143 said:


> whats the difference between Star Platinum and the evolved Start Platinum The World
> 
> stuck in part 4...



Star Platinum "*ZA WARUDO!*" 

Could control time just like full powered "*ZA WARUDO!*" 

I didn't see any more out of the ordinary abilities other than that one.I think it could control time longer


----------



## Biolink (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anybody know who is the "Real" owner of The World?

There are two ways to get a Stand.Some times you get it if you have high spirit power,and you can also get it from that arrow(Though it's 50/50 either you get a stand or you croak)

Dio is obviously an enigma,because the body that he happens to be using has/had a strong spirit.

Saying that I still believe it belonged to Johnathon


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2008)

It technically should be Jonathan's stand, but Dio has complete control over it, since he inhabits Jonathan's body..


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Jan 19, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Star Platinum "*ZA WARUDO!*"
> 
> Could control time just like full powered "*ZA WARUDO!*"
> 
> I didn't see any more out of the ordinary abilities other than that one.I think it could control time longer



so basically the only difference is that he can control time for longer..


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 19, 2008)

I just started this manga after a few recommendations ..... 

Will take it slow and see how it goes .... lol


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 19, 2008)

Still on part V and I love it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2008)

A dog with a sand stand, well that's interesting :mellow


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 19, 2008)

Screw part 7 
It is boring as hell


----------



## Fang (Jan 19, 2008)

The World!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biolink (Jan 19, 2008)

hachiroku7143 said:


> so basically the only difference is that he can control time for longer..



Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm now basically halfway through Stardust Crusaders.  At the Anubis fight with the weird stand sword thing


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> Screw part 7
> It is boring as hell



Dude, you're lame


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 20, 2008)

anubis is a pretty powerful stand yeah. it had a really shitty "death" too.

p.s. the dog stand-user is composed of pure win


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> I'm now basically halfway through Stardust Crusaders.  At the Anubis fight with the weird stand sword thing



Anubis was awesome, one of my favorites in part 3 along with some notables like the Darby bros, J. Geil, Vanilla Ice and of course the main characters.


----------



## Hidan (Jan 20, 2008)

Tommorow I am starting Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, wish me luck to love it.2, 3 years or more ago for the first time I looked at a JJBA picture and said to myself "boy what a gay manga" and now I am saying to myself "boy was I stupid to judge a manga from 1 picture.."


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 20, 2008)

which pic did you see that seemed gay? and do you mean literally gay or just lame gay?


----------



## Hidan (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh, I don't remember the actual picture, but it was in colour.And I tought it was as you said "lame gay"


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2008)

The World vs WRRRRRYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2008)

ORA ORA ORA solos


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2008)

Super Carrs vs Dio Brando.

Whose smexier?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2008)

Parallax said:


> MUDA MUDA MUDA solos



fixed


----------



## Azira (Jan 21, 2008)

TWF said:


> Super Carrs vs Dio Brando.
> 
> Whose smexier?




Impossible to decide. The world, NO THE UNIVERSE, would implode if they where to ever have such a  contest.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2008)

Azira said:


> Impossible to decide. *The world*, NO THE UNIVERSE, would implode if they where to ever have such a  contest.



ZA WARUDO













you walked right into that one


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2008)

I like the dubbed JJBA voice for Dio.


----------



## Azira (Jan 22, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> ZA WARUDO
> 
> 
> 
> you walked right into that one



Ya, I really did. 




TWF said:


> I like the dubbed JJBA voice for Dio.



me too.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 22, 2008)

Where can I hear it?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2008)

dubbed JJBA?  some clips of it should be on Youtube.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jan 22, 2008)

ewww Dubbies.


----------



## Tash (Jan 22, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> ewww Dubbies.



Agreed, I love JJBA but the dub was horrible imo.


----------



## Fang (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm negging both of you with ORA ORA ORA ORA!


----------



## Tash (Jan 22, 2008)

Then I shall counter with the MUDA DA.


----------



## Azira (Jan 22, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> ewww Dubbies.



No I hated the Dub, Its just Dios VA only sounded 85% ridiculous.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2008)

Ive never even bothered to watch the JJBA anime, I'm happier that way.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2008)

Endless lies.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 23, 2008)

I only liked Dio's voice from the dub version.

when is the Phantom Blood movie coming out for the internetz?


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2008)

Taco.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 23, 2008)

Fang. 

Raptor Dio vs Super Carrs

which is the most epic?


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2008)

Raptor Jesus.


----------



## Azira (Jan 23, 2008)

Totitos said:


> when is the Phantom Blood movie coming out for the internetz?



First Japan has to announce a Damn realese date. 
Common! Its been almost a year. >=|


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2008)

well today is the 1 year anniversary to both this thread and the beginning of the JJBA tide on these forums


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 25, 2008)

I can read Chinese, so I have finished Part 6 as well.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 25, 2008)

Rawr 

Need moar JJBA 

Where the hell is all of part 5?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2008)

in ze pimping project


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2008)

You I think I found out why I like this series so much


in most shounen or fighting manga when characters go at it they conserve their strongest attacks and slowly build up to these during the course of the battle where as in JJBA its BALLS TO THE WALL, and everyone goes in to kill with everything they got right away


----------



## Hidan (Jan 25, 2008)

I started JJBA 2 hours ago and now I am on 3 volume. Its not bad, but I don't think it's something special for now either.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2008)

There will never be another Super Carrs.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 25, 2008)

TWF said:


> There will never be another Super Carrs.



But there will always be a Dio.:amazed

Actually, I saw some funny japanese fanart where Cars shows up in Steel Ball Run and meets Gyro (goes looking for it).


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2008)

Find me some bad-ass Carrs/Super Carrs fanarts and you shall be repped.


----------



## Azira (Jan 25, 2008)

Damn, I just now realize need more Part 2 fanart.

Funny? Fab? you decide





Now with Acid colors


That all I had D: 
oh well have some ....'sexy' Joseph






lol wut


----------



## Totitos (Jan 25, 2008)

TWF said:


> There will never be another Super Carrs.


 
you need to lose your hopes on Carrs.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2008)

You want some neg reps?


----------



## Tash (Jan 25, 2008)

Azira said:


> Damn, I just now realize need more Part 2 fanart.
> 
> Funny? Fab? you decide
> 
> ...





Try this.
[Ayako] They Are My Noble Masters - 3 [XviD]


----------



## Totitos (Jan 25, 2008)

^ I got most of my Jojo's sets from that site.


----------



## Azira (Jan 25, 2008)

Woah, small pictures are small.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2008)

Taleran said:


> You I think I found out why I like this series so much
> 
> 
> in most shounen or fighting manga when characters go at it they conserve their strongest attacks and slowly build up to these during the course of the battle where as in JJBA its BALLS TO THE WALL, and everyone goes in to kill with everything they got right away



yeah it makes it thrilling and allows Araki to go through a massive ammounts of villains.  Seriously if part 3 had Bleach (or any other manga that draws things out) style pacing and went through every stand user from Kakyoin to DIo then instead of being near 20 volumes it'd be in the 50's.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2008)

I personally use this site for awesome fanart


more specifically
 &


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2008)

That site is hard to navigate. Maybe its cause I can't read Spanish.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> That site is hard to navigate. Maybe its cause I can't read Spanish.



Pues aprende el idioma cabron


----------



## Tash (Jan 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> That site is hard to navigate. Maybe its cause I can't read Spanish.



Me neither Babelfish ftw.


----------



## mfair4d (Jan 31, 2008)

I recently started reading JJBA and I have a question:
Should I read it in chronological order, or release date order?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2008)

The series is in chronological order so read it that way.

It's 7 parts:
Phantom Blood
Battle Tendency
Stardust Crusaders
Diamond is Unbreakable
Golden Wind
Stone Ocean
Steel Ball Run

Hope that helps


----------



## Taleran (Jan 31, 2008)

there shouldn't be a difference between chronological and release


----------



## Ippy (Jan 31, 2008)

This could have just gone in the JJBA thread...


----------



## mfair4d (Jan 31, 2008)

hmm, i heard otherwise.  My bad.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2008)

Parallax said:


> The series is in chronological order so read it that way.
> 
> It's 7 parts:
> Phantom Blood
> ...



isn't SBR in a parallel universe independent of parts 1 through 6?


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought SBR was outside of Part Five's continuity.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2008)

aw baby Slver Chariot is adorable


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2008)

Steel Ball Run is a reaction to the actions of part 6.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2008)

Parallax said:


> Steel Ball Run is a reaction to the actions of part 6.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I've a bit on Pucci, so SBR was created when Pucci's powers were used or something?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I've a bit on Pucci, so SBR was created when Pucci's powers were used or something?




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's possible that the world in Steel Ball Run was created due to the effects of Made in Heaven


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i heard pucci was killed while in the middle of activating his ultimate stand power of stairway to heaven and hence he only parttly transformed the cosmos resulting in SBR having eerie similarities to normal JJBA-verse but still pretty different


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2008)

Jojo is a manga?! I want


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 1, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i heard pucci was killed while in the middle of activating his ultimate stand power of stairway to heaven and hence he only parttly transformed the cosmos resulting in SBR having eerie similarities to normal JJBA-verse but still pretty different



That is correct, I have read the Chinese Scan and I can confirm it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2008)

Twilight beat me to it .  But yeah that's what happened.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2008)

oic


anyways I must saY I really like the concept of D'Arby and his stand.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 2, 2008)

is there no plan on continuing stone ocean arc.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2008)

Iggy vs the Hawk chapters were awesome funny to see Iggy's thought process. 

Iggy = The Jotaro of Dogs
Pet Shop - The Dio of Birds



in before abnormally normal dumps on part 3 some more


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2008)

IGGGGGGGYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY NOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 4, 2008)

i agree iggy was too GAR to be killed, oh well


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2008)

finished part 3, Dio vs Jotaro was epic and awesome.

I'd be reading part 4 but the packs I got are out of order so it takes me forever to finish a single chapter but lately a bunch of my crap has been out of order so maybe my winrar is fucked up.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 5, 2008)

does anyone here have any more volumes for part 6 after the first 3? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 i am at the part where the six prisoner stand users are beginning their outdoors mission or whatever MUST FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENS NEXT


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2008)

those volumes don't exist in english at this time


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2008)

I heard that part 6 was a lot more complicated than other parts and is a bitch to translate in a satisfactory manner.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 6, 2008)

i dont want to begin part 7 until i've finished part 6... it would just seem rude to do so, like disrupting the author's vision


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 6, 2008)

part 7 is best jojo series ever I've read.. gyro zeppeli and magenta magenta are my favorite characters!

I can't find SBR vol 14 or ch52+ raws at everywhere grr.................winny P2P doesn't works on my pc is problem..


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2008)

Does this have any sort of tie in with the games?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 6, 2008)

well the games were all based off this manga


----------



## Perfect Moron (Feb 9, 2008)

Finished part 5. It was good, but not as epic as part 3, imo. The fights were awesome, as always, but I didn't care that much about the characters. Specially Giorno, I think even Jonathan was more interesting than him. After he joined Bucciarati's group, he had almost zero development, besides his campy goal of becoming a 'gangster star', and that shounen crap of "oh, but *main character's name* is just so damn _special_", which I never expected from this series.

I think part 5 suffered from too many characters. Seriously, what the hell was Fugo's purpose? If Araki needed a virus stand so badly in the only fight Fugo was in, he could have made it another enemy stand. The only thing I can think of is to make the act of betraying the boss more realistic, by having one of them not come along, but that's a pretty weak purpose.

Lastly, after that epic fight with Kira in part 4, the boss fight against Diavolo was dissapointing. Be pwned by him, get power up, pwn him.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 10, 2008)

Fugo was originally going to be the part of the gang but Araki removed him out of the story because his stand is too broken.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 10, 2008)

i'm pissed off they got rid of fugo and never explained what happened to him. he had the most motafuka stand


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 10, 2008)

SBR 29-30 by Stardust Crusaders


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome, thanks Luficer


----------



## Azira (Feb 10, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> SBR 29-30 by Stardust Crusaders



Stupid Sexy Slit mouth Gyro.


----------



## Fang (Apr 3, 2008)

I still need to finish up Part IV first.

And lol at Abdul in general.


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2008)

Lacks Vanilla Ice though.


----------



## tipom (Apr 4, 2008)

so i'm going to finally understand what was the power of the flying penises stand


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2008)

I just remembered why Geil's Stand is so awesome.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah geil was pretty cool

i always thought the little egyptian kid who can predict the future with  his comics was the strongest though

i also liked that one mafia dude in part V who could like use telekinesis and move objects around in space for him to walk on and stuff


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2008)

that wasn't TK,


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah i dont think so either, that did sound too general when i typed it. i dont tremember exactly what it was, but he was able to like suspend objects in mid air, that is one of those really generic powers that lets you do almost anything with it, so it was pretty sweet

its up there with "purple haze" stand which was so overpowered fugo wasnt allowed to continue with the rest of them and we never saw him again lol


----------



## Taleran (Apr 10, 2008)

he had complete control over kinetic vectors


----------



## Dio Brando (Apr 10, 2008)

The news about Stone Ocean is awesome -  I can't wait.


----------



## Fang (Apr 10, 2008)

Bah. *still marching through Part 3 again*


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2008)

take your time why dont you


----------



## Fang (Apr 10, 2008)

Should I have Ultimate Cars send his killer chipmunk after you?


----------



## Dio Brando (Apr 10, 2008)

Jojo fans are so strange sometimes....
Lots of spoilers btw
[YOUTUBE]E328asn-QfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 10, 2008)

who's everyone's favorite incarnation of jojo? 

this is my rank (i havent read part 7 so excluding johnny joester)
1. jotaro kujo
2. johnathan joester
3. giorno giovanna
4. joseph joester
5. jolyne kujo
6. (the filler) josuke hblahblahblahblah


----------



## Fang (Apr 10, 2008)

Joseph and Jonathan.

The rest are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

Especially Jotaro.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 10, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna easy. 

Brains + style for the fucking win.

Then it's Jotaro, Joseph, Josuke, Jolyne and Jonathan. 


Now, who is your favorite villain and my choice should be obvious if you look at my avatar and know my race.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2008)

Without a doubt Joseph, followed by Jotaro and Giorno


----------



## Dio Brando (Apr 10, 2008)

Joseph 
Jotaro
Johnathon
Josuke
Giorno
Johnny

Can't really rate Jolyne based on what I've read.


----------



## sayewonn (Apr 10, 2008)

Jotaro Kujo
Giorno Giovanna
Joseph 
Josuke
Johnny
Johnathon

Haven't read enough of part 6 to form an opinion of Jolyne.  I can't wait.


----------



## wheres the beef? (Apr 10, 2008)

Joseph followed by Giorno,there's no arguing about it. 

Joseph
Giorno
Johnathon
Jotaro
Josuke

Going to start part 6 later on today.


----------



## Fang (Apr 10, 2008)

Jonathan.
Joseph.
Jotaro.
Josuke.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2008)

Jonathan over Joseph 

you disappoint me


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd have it like this

Jotaro/Joeseph
Jonathan
Joesuke
Gio
Joylne and Johnny 

although I don't really dislike any of them


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 11, 2008)

Now, how do you rank the villains of JOJO so far?

1. Enrico Pucci
2. Dio Brando
3. Yoshikage Kira
4. Ultimate Cars and his group


----------



## Fang (Apr 11, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> Jonathan over Joseph
> 
> you disappoint me



When Joseph manages to look GAR and bad-ass while owning a baddie like Jack the Ripper without spilling any wine, he can talk. 



Giorno Giovanna said:


> Now, how do you rank the villains of JOJO so far?
> 
> 1. Enrico Pucci
> 2. Dio Brando
> ...



Ultimate Cars.
Dio Brando/WHAM.
ACDC.
Giel.
Pucci.


----------



## Dio Brando (Apr 11, 2008)

Dio (didn't see that one coming, did ya)
Kira
Cars
Diego
... (all other villains)
Diavolo


----------



## Fang (Apr 11, 2008)

No mentioning of Giel, WHAM or ACDC?


----------



## Dio Brando (Apr 11, 2008)

Actually I prefer mama Geil to J. Geil and Santana over WHAM (although this might be because I prefer the guitarist to that band)


----------



## Fang (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol why Mama Giel?

Hanging Man is awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

Part 1 Dio
Part 3 Dio
Pillar Men
Kira
Pucci
Diavolo

if we're going by major villains


----------



## Dio Brando (Apr 11, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Lol why Mama Giel?
> 
> Hanging Man is awesome.



Because she was insane in the membrane.


----------



## Fang (Apr 11, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> Because she was insane in the membrane.



*comes at Dio at 300 km/an hour with Hanging Man*


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 12, 2008)

kira
diavolo
part 1 dio brando
part 3 dio brando
carrs


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2008)

Dio
Kira
Pillar Men
Diavolo


----------



## Steakman (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, I'm part 3 (I think). It's the stands arc, with Jotaro (I don't like him u.u'). I find it boring, to travel and battle and travel and battle (etc.) Will it get interesting again? (sorry if I offended anyone).


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2008)

What chapter are you on? And yeah, Jotaro doesn't live up to Joseph but he's still a cool guy. Have you gotten to the Emperor or Empress Stand Users yet?


----------



## Steakman (Apr 16, 2008)

Yellow Temperance (I'm in this page right now.) It seems that the next 2 enemies will be the emperors you are talking about.

Jotaro is not bad, but I prefer Jonathan. Jonathan > Joseph >> Jotaro

PS: The part when a volcano explosion send the perfect-life-form to space is non-sense.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 16, 2008)

I just finished part 3 and I gotta say this is the best shounen I've ever read. No animal has more win than Iggy.


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't forget that it really gets good in Part 3 with Vanilla Ice and J Giel/Mama Giel.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 17, 2008)

Steakman said:


> Ok, I'm part 3 (I think). It's the stands arc, with Jotaro (I don't like him u.u'). I find it boring, to travel and battle and travel and battle (etc.) Will it get interesting again? (sorry if I offended anyone).



i found part 3 way too stereotypical and cliche also. trust me, part 4 is COMPLETELY different and WAY better. the very end of part 3 it starts getting good


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2008)

I liked Part 3 for the same reasons you guys aren't liking it....lol

I got tired of everyone trying to have this deep complex story, Part 3 was a return to basics and although it felt a bit cliche it was badass


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I liked Part 3 for the same reasons you guys aren't liking it....lol
> 
> I got tired of everyone trying to have this deep complex story, Part 3 was a return to basics and although it felt a bit cliche it was badass




I liked Part 3 as well but my favorite is Part 5. Was just awesome from beginning to end.


----------



## Fang (Apr 17, 2008)

The Giels and Ice as well as Frenchie really made me love Part 3.

Even if Part 1 and Part 2 shit on it.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 17, 2008)

part 1 is awesome just because it was so scary and realistic

part 2 was strange, inbetween the crazy power ups in part 3, but also much faster paced compared to part 1. i think stroheim made part 2 great


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 17, 2008)

Part 1 was the best it had dog murder, part 3 was epic because of the fights.
Hol Horse is awesome


----------



## Dio Brando (Apr 28, 2008)

Bumping

Make sure to vote for Jojo as motm if you haven't already


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2008)

I voted for Joseph Joestar.


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 28, 2008)

This!

Vote vote vote!


----------



## DethStryque (May 2, 2008)

just started reading this manga....its gotten way good...;_; alwayz thought it was boring since the first couple of chapters are boring as hell I've already attempted to read it a lot and I've alwayz nodded off 2 slip or couldn't endure the boredom...^^


----------



## Fang (May 3, 2008)

Jonathan's GARness >>>>>> every other Jojo barring Joseph.

Plus he reminds me a fuckload of Kenshiro.


----------



## Candy (May 3, 2008)

just started reading this thing its amazing !


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2008)

yes there is




> Jonathan's GARness >>>>>> every other Jojo barring Joseph.



I think part of that is that he goes to fight Dio the 1st time with no specials powers and stuff


----------



## Fang (May 3, 2008)

The fact that Jonathan tells Dio that he came back from hell to kill him was pretty bad-ass.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 5, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> The fact that Jonathan tells Dio that he came back from hell to kill him was pretty bad-ass.



^QFT

That was possibly the most epic line in the whole series


----------



## DethStryque (May 9, 2008)

here

this had me laughing so hard...Looool that was just messed up...


----------



## Fang (May 18, 2008)

Also makes me sad because Wham and ACDC are simply awesome. 

Especially Wham and his final battle with Joseph. 

On an unrelated note, ANOTHER BITES THE DUST!

Just got into Part IV.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 24, 2008)

How come America only got Part Three?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 25, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> How come America only got Part Three?



??? what do you mean by that


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

Well the only part of JoJo that is tranlated in the bookstores by Viz is about Jotaro Kujo mission to saved his mother by going to Cairo in order to killed Dio Brando.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 25, 2008)

probably because thre barely even exist online english versions of this manga? its not very popular in USA basically


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

That a shame because I want to read part one and part two as well.


----------



## Fang (May 25, 2008)

Because Part III was the only animated portion of the entire manga to be made into an anime by its animators (aside from the upcoming release of Phatom Blood).


----------



## Emperor Time (May 25, 2008)

So that explains it.


----------



## Tash (May 26, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> Chapter 302
> 
> this had me laughing so hard...Looool that was just messed up...


I remember laughing so hard while reading that.


Emperor Time said:


> How come America only got Part Three?



Because the other parts use an excess of copyrighted names like Metallica, Crazy Diamond, ACDC, etc. If it was brought to the US all the music groups whose names where used in JJBA without permission would have a feast on Araki's fortune.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 26, 2008)

But can't they change the names like they did for Stairway to Heaven being changed to Made in Heaven?


----------



## Azira (May 27, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But can't they change the names like they did for Stairway to Heaven being changed to Made in Heaven?



Do you realize just how much they would have to Change?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 27, 2008)

You mean they will have to change the name completely?


----------



## Felix (May 27, 2008)

Made in Heaven would still be copyrighted


----------



## Emperor Time (May 27, 2008)

I see, so what name will they give that stand instead?


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2008)

Just for the offical English translations in the West.

Also Emperor, stop making bad threads in the OBD.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 27, 2008)

Which of my threads were bad?


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2008)

Almost every single on of them.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 27, 2008)

Then which threads were good?


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2008)

Almost none of them.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 27, 2008)

But I have been trying to make good threads.


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2008)

Sadly the effort does not match the grades.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 27, 2008)

I understand.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 1, 2008)

Much love for JJBA. 

Decided to skip over part 6 seeing it's not finished and start reading Steel Ball Run, only up to volume 4 but Gyro is fucking awesome. 

Are there any scans past vol 5? 

Also i just preordered this 






i missed out on getting the joseph one when it was released so i couldn't help but jump at Jotaro.


----------



## Fang (Jun 1, 2008)

I honestly think I perfer Josuke over Jotaro now, being nearly done with Part IV and all. Yeah, sucks that you missed out on Joseph, my favorite Jojo by far.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 1, 2008)

It's Joseph > Johnathan = Jotaro > Josuke > Johnny for me. I'm only nearing halfway in Part IV so Josuke may jump ahead.

I was mistaken it was actually Johnathan in all his manliness they made. Hopefully they'll try some of the villains, Dio would look awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 2, 2008)

Those look really cool


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope they make a Dio one. That'd be fucking awesome


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2008)

I would buy it, hell I'm really contemplating buying the Jonathan and Jotaro one.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

How come Johnathan is like so much but Johnny is not like that much in return?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 3, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> How come Johnathan is like so much but Johnny is not like that much in return?



Because Gyro completely overshadows Johnny in SBR.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

Well that because Gryo is really cool and it weird that a Zeppeli overshadows a Joestar for once.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it Emperor Time, is it?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes it is but I don't understand your question?


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2008)

Jack the Ripper is awesome.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 4, 2008)

he should be in part 7 too


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree and is Speedwagon in part 7 too?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2008)

I had suspicions that Mountain Tim was a Speedwagon for a while. Hopefully he or she will turn up as a character instead of just a passing mention of a company. 

I should be getting my vol 5-10 on Friday so i can finally catch up. Wanna see more of Johnny using Tusk.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree that Tusk is a great stand ability.


----------



## Monna (Jun 5, 2008)

Finaly finished part 4. I've heard great things about part 5 so I'm excited to start on it.


----------



## Fang (Jun 5, 2008)

Diavolo is a shitty villain when compared to Cars, Dio and Kira or Pucci. Diappolo is more enjoyable given King Crimson's powers.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe I'm retarded but where can I find the ending for part 5?


----------



## Emery (Jun 7, 2008)

Has the Phantom Blood movie been released on DVD yet?  I've been dying to see that.  

Also, where can I find the OVA eps in English?  Dio's Japanese voice makes me cringe (They should've used the seiyu they used for the game.  )


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 7, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Maybe I'm retarded but where can I find the ending for part 5?



Joestar

yeah diavolo was twisted and evil but we didnt really get enough info on him or enough personality. his stand was almost more awesome than him...  the whole two personalities thing was kinda freaky though, espeically when its first revealed youre like WTF its eerie. fighting metallica was kewl


----------



## Fang (Jun 7, 2008)

Daivolo is still a crappy villain. I perfered Diapollo over him.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 7, 2008)

i thought it was sort of weird in part 4 how kira didnt even appear until like half way through. at first "red hot chili pepper" was the villian, although he was kinda shitty. it was also weird how fucked up those killer rats made jotaro. the best scenes of part 4 was josuke vs highway star, and then  also jotaro in half-dead gar mode smashing kira's face, with help from the little squirt. the little squirt's stand kept evolving, and that was a really cool aspect to part 4 too. even though its #2 form seemed better than #3 for some reason


----------



## Tash (Jun 7, 2008)

Stroheim definitely takes it as my favorite character remake in SBR.


----------



## Fang (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for spoiling me again, Swajio.


----------



## Emery (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay... I'm tired of reading these ass Stardust Crusaders scans I got from #lurk.  Are there any other groups like Ignition-One that actually have decent scans, or do I have to live with the tiny, yellow ones?  ;[

Or perhaps, are there scanned Viz versions anywhere out there?


----------



## Tash (Jun 8, 2008)

I liked the yellow scans, they tend to keep more detail in the artwork. But IIRC they switch back to the cleaner scans later on.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

Is Stroheim the character that the Nazis rebuilt to become a strong cyborg?


----------



## Emery (Jun 8, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Is Stroheim the character that the Nazis rebuilt to become a strong cyborg?



Yep, that's Stroheim.


----------



## Felix (Jun 8, 2008)

ALL HAIL STROHEIM


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 8, 2008)

Aside from Wham, Stroheim is the most manly and awesome character in the whole series


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with that which makes part 2 great in so many ways.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 9, 2008)

stroheim just kept getting more epic as part 2 went on. he truly was the heart and soul of part 2


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2008)

Wham and Joseph were the best characters in Part II. :shrooms


----------



## [Kurapika] (Jun 9, 2008)

Wham, Joseph, and Stroheim. 

Stroheim just kicked so much ass.

I'm seconding wanting to find the Phantom Blood OVA somewhere; it's extremely hard to find. The only thing based on it I found was some shitty Youtube AMV. Blah.

I can't say which JoJo main character I liked the most. Probably Joseph if I was forced to pick.

On a slightly unrelated note, anyone own the four JoJo games? I only have two of them (Ougon no Kaze and Mirai he no Isan) and I'm missing the Super Famicom one, sadly. But from what little of it I played it's kinda boring. Phantom Blood was pretty fun from what I played of it. Now I just need to order it someplace.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 9, 2008)

You can't get the Phantom Blood movie because it hasn't been released on DVD. Even though it was out in theaters about a year ago (or more)


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> You can't get the Phantom Blood movie because it hasn't been released on DVD. Even though it was out in theaters about a year ago (or more)



Sad part is that shitty Bleach movie is out in theaters where I live...yet no Phantom Blood can be found other then the trailer for it.

This and the eventual coming of Part II is going to be awesome though, especially Wham and Joseph's fight.


----------



## tipom (Jun 9, 2008)

Felix said:


> ALL HAIL STROHEIM



THE SUPER BADASS NAZI CYBORG.


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2008)

Smokey Brown was pretty cool too.

Araki and his sterotypes.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 9, 2008)

the wonders of nazi scieeeeeeeence!!! machine guns everyone, explosions

i also loved when he modified his chest to shoot UV rays, and i love how he survived getting torn in half. stroheim was the best character of all JJBA i think. except possibly part 1 dio


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2008)

Jonathan > Dio Brando.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 9, 2008)

johnathan had a very strong will to live and to do the "right" thing yeah. part 1 was probably the best of them all, it was so well done. part 2 was just a crazy hybrid, it had elements of part 1 but then it just got weird. part 3 very very cliched until near the end, then it was more badass. part 4 was a cool mystery story with some beautiful artwork and the beginning of "standardization" of the stands. part 5 had the notorious b.i.g. stand, nuff said, also requiems. and part 6 looks crazy so far, really weird stuff and maybe overly complicated. part 7 dont know. i hope there's a part 8 too even though there probably shouldnt be


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't see JJBA ending until like a Part 10 comes into the story.

Or at least I hope so.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't see it ending for a while, hopefully we'll get some timeskips out of SBR or even a return to how the universe was but with added Gyro and Johhny. 


I finally received my SBR volumes 1-10 so i can catch up a bit. Volumes 8 and 9 have easily became two of my favourite covers for JJBA.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jun 9, 2008)

Just started this, the story is actually quite compelling!


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree that the Phantom Blood movie is way better than the Bleach movie in every way and I hope that Diego does not become a vampire and cuts off the head of Johnny and attaches his head to his body.


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 9, 2008)

I think I read in an interview somewhere that Araki is planning for it to go up to Part 9.

I just hope everything is tied up and there's a nice conclusion to the story, I don't know where it can go after Part 7 or how it can tie with the previous parts. =/


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2008)

God Diavolo is nothing compared to Dio, Cars or Kira as a villain. 

Seriously I don't like his, " I AM EVIL HAR HAR " personality at all.


----------



## [Kurapika] (Jun 9, 2008)

Emperor Time said:
			
		

> I agree that the Phantom Blood movie is way better than the Bleach movie in every way and I hope that Diego does not become a vampire and cuts off the head of Johnny and attaches his head to his body.



Does Phantom Blood follow Part 1's events to a "T"?

And where exactly did you see PB at? Or were you one of the lucky ones to see it when it came out in Japan?


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2008)

Why the hell does this thread only have four stars, people?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I havent seen more than screenshots of the movie yet sadly but if it like the manga version then it perfect and I have voted five stars for this thread of course.


----------



## Emery (Jun 10, 2008)

Seriously -- does ANYONE know where I can find the English dub version of the OVA?  I've seen clips of it on the net, so they must be out there somewhere.  Dual-Audio MKVs work, too.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 10, 2008)

I wished I could help you but I can't find them either.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 10, 2008)

where is it on the web?!


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 10, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> where is it on the web?!


NIMH


Elijah Snow said:


> that's great, but that don't really mean shit when you have a 9 volume gap now does it.



Well no but still... it's there.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 10, 2008)

At least they're doing a good job on Part 6 so far with Volume 4-7 out already and 8 being semi-completed but I do agree with Elijah Snow that if they really wanted to help, they should try to do the raw volumes out first.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 10, 2008)

Volume 6 of SBR needs translating some whacky shit going on there.


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought Volume 6 was done already? 

 this vid


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm secretly hoping that in some way or form, Diego will revert into Dio and start owning left and right...

Hey,I can dream right?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 10, 2008)

Arcanis you own.  

Now i can finally find out where the fuck the dinosaurs came from.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 12, 2008)

If Diego can revert into Dio then Johnny can revert into Jonathan as well.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 12, 2008)

Would Gyro revert into Will then?


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2008)

Because if anything, JJBA is known for being predictable...I think not on Diego and Johnny.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 12, 2008)

i love jolyne kujo and her badass will to keep fighting no matter how badly her bod gets cut up, exploded, etc. her string is really good at healing her wounds apparently

hermes and the kiss stand is pretty fucking powerful too


----------



## Bonten (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Swajio, much appreciated.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2008)

Why does Jolyne have a adam's apple?


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 12, 2008)

I heard a lot of people didn't like how she was so masculine.  Araki's guys are girls, and his girls are guys.  Maybe he's making a statement on gender issues in the world today.


----------



## Tash (Jun 12, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Araki's guys are girls, and his girls are guys.



 **


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2008)

Swajio said:


> **



Jolyne's sex toy was originally a girl, then Araki decided to just change him to a guy, right?


----------



## Tash (Jun 12, 2008)

That was more directed at the blanket statement he just made. For one the guys always look like guys, only the body proportions look funny because Akira used layouts from certain magazines to lay out his panels (or so I've heard.) As for the girls, Jotaro's mom, Joseph's wife, Jonathans wife, probably a hundred other female characters that look effeminate as they should. Jolyne is probably the one exception to that.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 12, 2008)

Swajio said:


> That was more directed at the blanket statement he just made. For one the guys always look like guys, only the body proportions look funny because Akira used layouts from certain magazines to lay out his panels (or so I've heard.) As for the girls, Jotaro's mom, Joseph's wife, Jonathans wife, probably a hundred other female characters that look effeminate as they should. Jolyne is probably the one exception to that.



Part 5 and beyond jackass.  Obviously it was the exact opposite before then.


----------



## Tash (Jun 12, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Part 5 and beyond jackass.  Obviously it was the exact opposite before then.



Still... no.

Also  u mad?


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 12, 2008)

Not mad at all, just a little annoyed you were being nitpicky with my statement.  I thought'd be it obvious I wasn't talking about when they were huge muscular men.

After part 5, the male characters body proportions were changed radically and the way they are depicted is much more feminine than masculine.  Even their facial features are much softer than before.  Take a look at their clothing etc etc.  Reading part 6 you'll see that most of the female characters are very ambiguous looking.  Most of them leaning towards having male features.  It isn't just Jolene.  Hell, even Jotaro in part 6 has much more feminine features than he did in part 3.  Araki's style changed and the way he depicted the genders of his characters did too.

Yeah, I made a blanket statement but I thought anyone who read Jojo wouldn't take that what I said as a diehard fact with no exceptions.

EDIT:  You're a fan of some of my favorite series and you don't seem so bad, we're just having a disagreement.


----------



## Tash (Jun 12, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Not mad at all, just a little annoyed you were being nitpicky with my statement.  I thought'd be it obvious I wasn't talking about when they were huge muscular men.


Muscular men are in all parts of JJBA, even the bishies, and pretty boys are muscular. (Kakyoin, Abbachio, Ceasar.)



> After part 5, the male characters body proportions were changed radically and the way they are depicted is much more feminine than masculine.  Even their facial features are much softer than before.  Take a look at their clothing etc etc.  Reading part 6 you'll see that most of the female characters are very ambiguous looking.  Most of them leaning towards having male features.  It isn't just Jolene.  Hell, even Jotaro in part 6 has much more feminine features than he did in part 3.  Araki's style changed and the way he depicted the genders of his characters did too.


What do you consider feminine? And Part 6 takes place in a womens prison, you know, where pressing weight is what you do to pass time on a life sentence. Would it make any sense for them to look dainty in that kind of atmosphere?



> Yeah, I made a blanket statement but I thought anyone who read Jojo wouldn't take that what I said as a diehard fact with no exceptions.


 I can't assume what you don't say.

Actually I meant no ill will my first post. I was actually a little surprised by your response, but yea, no ill feelings.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2008)

The influence of Rohan reaches past Part IV.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 12, 2008)

They're not really muscular, they're just thin.  When you're think your muscles show up whether you're buff or not.  Just take a look at their clothing, their mannerisms when posing, and pretty faces.  They're not completely women of course, but they are more feminine than masculine really in appearances.

I don't think the women's prison is a good excuse.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2008)

Jolyne has a fucking adam's apple.


----------



## Tash (Jun 12, 2008)

Araki changing his character designs to match the time is actually a consistent theme in JJBA. From Part 1 we had very muscular men to match a time period of hard work without leisure machines, all work done by hand, and Jonathans learning ripple (a form of martial arts.) Next Part we're in a more industrialized era. To match, Joseph is not as large and toned as his father but still enough to make it believable that he lives in a time period less mechanically developed than ours. Then to Jotaro who was somewhat of a school thug, and to the more reasonably toned Josuke living as your average high schooler, to Gio who's life style didn't stress physical activity and his body frame shows that. Then to Jolyne who starts out feminine and as prison progresses she becomes more tone. Seems to be pretty consistent to me. And the clothing style (in the modern parts of JJBA) didn't seem too ridiculous to me. The only exception would part 5, but that was supposed to be an intentional parody on the stereotypical European fashion shows.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2008)

How does living in prison and working out change the fact that she gained an adam's apple? 

Even muscular woman who for example, weight lift for a living, don't gain adam's apples in their throats.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 12, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Araki changing his character designs to match the time is actually a consistent theme in JJBA. From Part 1 we had very muscular men to match a time period of hard work without leisure machines, all work done by hand, and Jonathans learning ripple (a form of martial arts.) Next Part we're in a more industrialized era. To match, Joseph is not as large and toned as his father but still enough to make it believable that he lives in a time period less mechanically developed than ours. Then to Jotaro who was somewhat of a school thug, and to the more reasonably toned Josuke living as your average high schooler, to Gio who's life style didn't stress physical activity and his body frame shows that. Then to Jolyne who starts out feminine and as prison progresses she becomes more tone. Seems to be pretty consistent to me. And the clothing style (in the modern parts of JJBA) didn't seem too ridiculous to me. The only exception would part 5, but that was supposed to be an intentional parody on the stereotypical European fashion shows.



Alright genius, explain SBR.


----------



## Tash (Jun 12, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Alright genius, explain SBR.



What about it?

@TWF: This might disturb the fuck out of you but it is possible for a non tranny woman to have an Adams Apple. Meet Ann Coulter.



EDIT: Another thing. Do you post on any other forums LivingInjustice? I can't help but shake the feeling I've seen your name or one similar to it before...


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 12, 2008)

You just brought Ann Coulter into this.  I can't debate with you in this thread anymore.


----------



## Tash (Jun 12, 2008)

It was for example purposes only, I swear.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 12, 2008)

What are we talking about?


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome rep Swajio.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

So did Joseph died in 2012 or did he died earlier?


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm re-reading Part 3 and Part 4 because so far Part 5 is kinda of boring to me.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

I prefer part 3 and part 4 to part 5 myself since Joseph is not in part 5 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 16, 2008)

Steel Ball Run was only recently confirmed as part 7, before it was a seperate series for some reason.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I'm re-reading Part 3 and Part 4 because so far Part 5 is kinda of boring to me.





you fail


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2008)

How far into part V did you get?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 16, 2008)

part 6 is getting really exciting and crazy! i just read chapter 4 of vol 8. pretty weird stuff going on, i like some of these stands

also i didnt even notice jolyne's adams apple.... not sure why it matters either 

she looks feminine to me

hermes is the chick who looks weird

and well if we're talking gender bending... cmon now ANNASUI lol nuff said


----------



## Fang (Jun 17, 2008)

like far enough to get to diavolo's introduction


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2008)

so Metallica? If that is when I kinda understand


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 17, 2008)

the worst part of part 5 is the ending. cuz it makes absolutely zero sense and was pointless


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 17, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> like far enough to get to diavolo's introduction



I do understand why you would not like it when it reaches that point but the fights are still amazing even afterwards, it's just that the main villain is not so amazing.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 17, 2008)

Even Diavolo was style.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 17, 2008)

Part 5 was my favorite stand section...part 2 was my favorite overall though.  Pretty much every fight in part 5 was fantastic and Giorno and co. were all great characters


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

How was the ending of part 5 make absolutely zero sense and was pointless?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 17, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> How was the ending of part 5 make absolutely zero sense and was pointless?



Probably the Sleeping Slaves part is what they are referring to and maybe the thing with GER


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree that did not make complete sense.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 19, 2008)

Well both parts are great in my book.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## faults (Jun 20, 2008)

Emery said:


> Seriously -- does ANYONE know where I can find the English dub version of the OVA?  I've seen clips of it on the net, so they must be out there somewhere.  Dual-Audio MKVs work, too.



veoh has english dubbed versions of the whole ova (10 episodes? This is an assumption, I just started watching the ova's myself).

Youtube has one episode from the ova involving D'Arby that is a japanese audio subbed in english.

Man i really wish someone would upload the japanese dubs...the english dubs make me cringe


----------



## Taleran (Jun 20, 2008)

I still have the 6 original episodes up on dailymotion

here


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 20, 2008)

I started reading this manga sometime ago and I must say, it's pretty interesting. I've just started part 3 now.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2008)

keep going, this whole series is great


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2008)

Part II and Part IV are the best.

The rest is filler.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2008)

lol, I prefer Part V over IV


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2008)

Josuke is also the best Jojo ever.

Best hair in a Shonen character ever.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2008)

lol, I actually find him to be my least favorite one of all, though he's still awesome.


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2008)

Really? Because I never had too much fondness for Jotaro or Gioro.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah I really liked both Giorno and Jotaro.  Jousuke is great, but he's the least impressive of all the Jojo's.


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2008)

Take those words back right now.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2008)

hell no, I should be asking you to do the same thing


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2008)

Jotaro is a wannabe meld of Joseph and Jonathan.

Josuke is the man.


----------



## Gary (Jun 20, 2008)

just started reading this it is kick ass


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2008)

Josuke just didn't interest me like the others.  Part IV was great cause of the stands, Rohan, and Kira.


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, thats it.

Fatty and Harvest were awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2008)

Harvest, yes

Fatty, eh


----------



## Tash (Jun 20, 2008)

Fatty pissed me off. His murder was one of the reasons why I like Kira so much as a villain.


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2008)

No seriously, Fatty was a great character.

What is wrong with you man.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2008)

he was eh


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 20, 2008)

fatty is one of those really annoying pieces of shit everyone has to deal with as a kid. the kind of crapface that is a spoiled brat and likes to brag a lot about shit he never earned. you know what i mean. but it was really sad and brutal how he was killed


----------



## Fang (Jun 21, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> he was eh



I'm going to beat you in the real world. 



AbnormallyNormal said:


> fatty is one of those really annoying pieces of shit everyone has to deal with as a kid. the kind of crapface that is a spoiled brat and likes to brag a lot about shit he never earned. you know what i mean. but it was really sad and brutal how he was killed



What? The spoiled one in Part IV was Kira, his daddy raised an army of Stand Users to protect him and then powered him up again.

Fatty had his flaws but he wasn't selfish to the core or egotistical. He was a good guy at heart.


----------



## faults (Jun 21, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I'm going to beat you in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to a certain point lol. Only thing that could suppress his selfishness was brute force from Jotaro


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

Which one had that stand ability that allow him to collect the loose change that was found in the streets?


----------



## faults (Jun 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Which one had that stand ability that allow him to collect the loose change that was found in the streets?



it was fatty


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

I see and it too bad that Fatty did not have a more useful ability as well.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 21, 2008)

Thats a very useful ability

What the hell are you on about


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

Well it useful in making money but it not the best for combat though.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 21, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well it useful in making money but it not the best for combat though.



Who the fuck cares about combat when you can be rich and rolling in money in mere seconds without barely lifting a finger


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I agree that it best in making tons of money without ever leaving the couch.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jun 21, 2008)

I started reading and ended up finishing part 5. I have a few questions though.
1. What volume does part 5 end in, and does part 6 start in the same volume?
2. Where can I get part 6 and on?
Thanks.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 21, 2008)

i thought it was pretty sickening when fatty's stand injected josuke and his buddy with massive alcohol or whatever

fatty wasnt terribly smart basically, thats why he died. at least he was albe to get a signal out to the others


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

It was a shame for Fatty but at least he died a hero though.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2008)

For some reason Emperor Time, I can't imagine seeing you read JJBA so much as wikiing most of its parts and characters.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

Actually I have started reading the manga at the bookstore and on the internet already.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't believe you, Emperor Time.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

But it true since part 1 and part 2 and part 3 and part 4 and part of part 5 are on one manga and I am reading on that website right now.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jun 22, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> I started reading and ended up finishing part 5. I have a few questions though.
> 1. What volume does part 5 end in, and does part 6 start in the same volume?
> 2. Where can I get part 6 and on?
> Thanks.



Part V ends in volume 63 and Part VI starts in the one after if i remember correctly.

And this is where you can dl the Stone Ocean volumes *Taniko*


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks alot.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

If only I didn't have dial up.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But it true since part 1 and part 2 and part 3 and part 4 and part of part 5 are on one manga and I am reading on that website right now.



I don't believe you.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Jun 23, 2008)

Read a page or so back, how in the world do you see Harvest as a bad attacking stand, ET?  What, do you have tumors for eyes or something?


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 23, 2008)

You guys like my new set?


----------



## Timur Lane (Jun 23, 2008)

Fatty and Harvest was awesome, guys.

I mean, he could inject alcohol into people's blood with Harvest. How awesome isn't that. And yes, Harvest is one of my favorite stands in the manga.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jun 23, 2008)

Harvest was one of my favorite stands in Part IV, it was just so useful. Plus the swarming attacks were hella cool.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 23, 2008)

Timur Lane said:


> Fatty and Harvest was awesome, guys.
> 
> I mean, he could inject alcohol into people's blood with Harvest. How awesome isn't that. And yes, Harvest is one of my favorite stands in the manga.



I agree, before I found a place to post about JJBA I assumed it wasn't that popular.  Fatty and Harvest didn't get enough face time for sure.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jun 23, 2008)

The Mad Hatter said:


> Read a page or so back, how in the world do you see Harvest as a bad attacking stand, ET?  What, do you have tumors for eyes or something?



Inability to read and comprehend perharps?

By the way, do anyone else here agree that Part 4 had the best stands in the series? I mean Superfly, Harvest, Killer Queen, Crazy Diamond, Pearl Jam and The Hand are some of my favorite stands in the series.

I think only Part 6 is the one with more creative stands than 4.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll be honest, once I finish re-reading Part III, I want to get past Diavolo's intro again to get to Notoroius Big.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jun 23, 2008)

So you stopped because of Diavolo's faggotry then?

I'll admit, I didn't like him, but I loved his stand. Even when it was as wanked out as it was. Was probably the design I liked.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2008)

Pretty much, I like Diavolo's alter ego but thats about it along with his Stand.

Crazy Diamond, Killer Queen, Star Platnium, Hanged Man and Kraftwork are my favorites.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Jun 23, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Pretty much, I like Diavolo's alter ego but thats about it along with his Stand.
> 
> Crazy Diamond, Killer Queen, Star Platnium, Hanged Man and Kraftwork are my favorites.



I still say Doppio should have been his main body/personality

Wheel of Fortune gets no respect


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2008)

What about the Gorilla Stand User?

And look at your rep bar.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Jun 23, 2008)

Jesus, what happened to my rep bar

It's gigantic


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2008)

That would be the power of Another One Bites The Dust.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 24, 2008)

i liked the one teleportation stand in part 4, that was pretty cool..... crazy diamond was a little broken though

that stand of the the first villian in part 4 who had like a huge miniature military, that was pretty awesome, and in part 5 someone else who only had like a single mini aircraft as their stand was such a degradedd version of it. 

i really like hermes from part 6's "kiss" stand. it's such a simple idea but it can work really well in many different situations.


----------



## Tash (Jun 24, 2008)

Kraftwerk had one of the most interesting stand concepts in Part 5. So much potential.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 24, 2008)

um which one was that again


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 24, 2008)

The one Mista beat on top of the truck. With the control over kinetic vectors


----------



## Fang (Jun 24, 2008)

He could control and manipulate kinetic force ie deflecting and redirecting bullets at angles and what not.

Sale happens to be one of my favorite characters from Part V as well.

Geg


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 24, 2008)

someone pm me the site tht had part 6 up for online reading


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jun 24, 2008)

Look back one page


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

PlaygroundPredator said:


> Harvest was one of my favorite stands in Part IV, it was just so useful. Plus the swarming attacks were hella cool.



I said fatty and not harvest was not the best for combat.


----------



## Gary (Jun 24, 2008)

hmm i like this manga alot =) but it doesn't get enough love


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

It a great manga in so many ways alright.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 24, 2008)

Harvest is right up there with Bad Company as one of my favourite mini stands.

Finally i get clued up on Scary Monster though i still can't remember who the fuck Dr Ferdinand was. Need to flick through my volumes to try and spot him.


----------



## Gary (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah yet this threads doesn't seem to have alot of posters though i am only on chapter 30  i  do to many things while reading the manga


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

Chapter 30 is only the start of this manga masterpiece.


----------



## Gary (Jun 24, 2008)

good it might be a favorite when i catch up =D


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope so since it a favorite of mine alright.


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyway, I'm digging Diavolo's alternate ego/personality quite a bit now.

And I miss Kraftwerk.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Anyway, I'm digging Diavolo's alternate ego/personality quite a bit now.
> 
> And I miss *Kraftwerk.*



WTF was that again?


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Oh my.





Dude, I don't remember everything from the manga. 

EDIT: Nevermind, I should read the entire page before posting.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 25, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Anyway, I'm digging Diavolo's alternate ego/personality quite a bit now.
> 
> And I miss Kraftwerk.



Yeah, I always hated Diavolo, but I loved Doppio.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jun 25, 2008)

Diavolo's too fanservicy for my tastes. Doppio was cool though, i loved the fight against metallica.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 25, 2008)

kraftwerk is definitely one of my fave stands too yeah. i thought it was basically telekinesis at first. and it sort of is, thats an awesome ability

its up there with that purple haze stand for total badassery. that stand was so awesome they had to remove the character from the story, or he would just own everyone too easily


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 2, 2008)

wow i really am enjoying reading part 6. his art is starting to get more "21st century" and "glossy" and stuff. and the stands and tactics are definitely way out there.


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2008)

I like Cheap Trick a lot too.

But Killer Queen is still the best one of them all. 

And yeah Kraftwerk had a shitload of potential.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 2, 2008)

killer queen was just frightening especially when he had the bomb in that really nice shopkeeper lady and she blew up while alive. that scared me


----------



## Parallax (Jul 2, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I like Cheap Trick a lot too.
> 
> But Killer Queen is still the best one of them all.
> 
> And yeah Kraftwerk had a shitload of potential.



Killer Queen is one of the better stands out there, but it's not my favorite...


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah whatever, you. SP and The World are over-rated. 

Also Crazy Diamond is one of my favorites too. Just for Josuke's ability with his Stand.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 2, 2008)

crazy diamond is broken.... no wonder he never got a power up and never appeared after part 4


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2008)

How is Crazy Diamond broken compared to Star Platnium/The World, Crimson King, Cream, ect?

It doesn't come off or seem broken at all in my eyes.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 2, 2008)

Josuke's a reality warper.  With the speed/strength comparable to Star Platinum.  He could do crazy things like turn coal to diamond probably.  Maybe.


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2008)

Actually he alters reality, but only if its there. He can't make shit just randomely appear, he has to have something to work with, sort of like Mad Jim Jaspers and he can't use his ability on himself.

Its pretty balanced out.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 2, 2008)

The one that had most win is that little shark thingie.


----------



## Tash (Jul 2, 2008)

I amost forgot about him, that little fucker was broken as hell though.


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Swajio, are you a fan of the Metallica Stand?


----------



## AgentMarth (Jul 2, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> crazy diamond is broken.... no wonder he never got a power up and never appeared after part 4



Yeah, throughout part 5 and what i've been able to read of 6, I just keep thinking "man, if only Josuke was here with his stand". Whenever you see them get all messed up in battle, I can't help but thinking his healing ability would come in _very_ handy.

Of course, GE handled it in part 5, but in part 6, only F.F. seems to be able to help heal, and not nearly as fast.


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2008)

Whose more like Kenshiro, Joseph or Jonathan?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 2, 2008)

John easily


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2008)

But Joseph has the same mannerisms as Kenshiro ie telling what he's going to do to his opponents befoer he does it.


----------



## Tash (Jul 2, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Hey Swajio, are you a fan of the Metallica Stand?



I'm indifferent towards it. I don't particularly hate it, but I don't particularly like it either. It was incredibly overpowered though.


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2008)

Its not that overpowered as say...Notorious BIG or Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## atom (Jul 2, 2008)

Where do I get the stands for Stone Ocean? it just stopped...


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2008)

You mean scans right?


----------



## atom (Jul 2, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> You mean scans right?


lmao.. yeah. Been reading to much JJBA apparently.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 3, 2008)

if they stopped then you gotta wait for more


----------



## atom (Jul 3, 2008)

Taleran said:


> if they stopped then you gotta wait for more


How is it that they skipped Stone Ocean to Steel Ball Run (or w/e)


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 3, 2008)

thats a good question... i think it has something to do with part 6 being "weird". i dont really know actually, it doesnt make any sense to me either, since part 6 has been out for years and years already. but at least now they're doing basially a scan per week. so i'm content with it. 

crazy diamond was broken because he can heal ANYTHING (besides himself). including non living things... thats incredibly overpowered


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 3, 2008)

atom said:


> How is it that they skipped Stone Ocean to Steel Ball Run (or w/e)



People have been saying that it's because it's harder to translate compared to other parts of the manga.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't even started Stone Ocean yet, how far along are the translators?

Slowly making my way through my SBR volumes Diego is fucking awesome but we need some more Stroheim.


----------



## atom (Jul 3, 2008)

Hagi said:


> I haven't even started Stone Ocean yet, how far along are the translators?
> 
> Slowly making my way through my SBR volumes Diego is fucking awesome but we need some more Stroheim.


Stone Ocean is not even 1/6 done. You are better off just skipping it >_<. Then again, I'm just too used to being able to just read the entire thing at a whim.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 3, 2008)

its currently half way through volume 8


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 3, 2008)

I just finished part two, and I've got to say, both Jonathon and Joseph are awesome. I personally preferred part one (Dio>Other Guys), but part two had its own charms.

Now on to part 3!!!


----------



## Amuro (Jul 3, 2008)

Taleran said:


> its currently half way through volume 8




So just halfway through, think it's about time i start it more Jotaro is never a bad thing.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree that more Jotaro is always great.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm currently reading SBR and then I plan on re-reading all parts

I miss Joseph


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 7, 2008)

i still think part 1 is probably the best, and part 3 is certainly the worst


----------



## Fang (Jul 7, 2008)

Part I had Jonathan, Dio, Will and some awesome side characters like Jack the Ripper as well as the Black Knights and their fights.

Part II had Joseph all around pulling off the Kenshiro gimmick with a twist and the Wham and Joseph fight was one of the best battles I've ever seen in a manga.

And Part IV is the best.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 7, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i still think part 1 is probably the best, and part 3 is certainly the worst



It's kind of amazing that you can post so much and I never ever agree with anything you say.  sorry, had to get that off my chest...

I think I might finally start reading sbr since stone ocean is actually under way.  Maybe by the time I catch up it will have progressed enough to read.  I miss my jjba, just being Dio or Hol Horse in mugen isn't cutting it.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jul 7, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> And Part IV is the best.



Yeah, there's just too many awesome characters and stands in one part. And Josuke conning people(Rohan/fatty) to get rich just won me over.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2008)

Rohan's death was sentimental as well. 

Plus, you know Part IV/Diamond Is Unbreakable is special to Araki ie the one-shots that continue the story on Kira and Rohan and the new novel that just came out.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 8, 2008)

I would enjoy part IV a bit more if it weren't for the scans at the beginning. The translation/typing was just 

It got better later on, though.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2008)

I personally think Part4 is the weakest part, though it's still really good.  I like part 2,5, and 7 the most.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2008)

Part IV isn't the weakest, in story or in power.

Crazy Diamond, Star Platnium, Killer Queen, Stray Cat, Harvest, Heaven's Gate, ect...


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 9, 2008)

Tarkus and Bruford are awesome.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

tarkus and bruford were ok. i liked the thinner more clever one better

all of part 1 was just crazy, with that one zombie's weird ass tongue coming out of nowhere after johnathan walked past and everything. part 1 was extremely gruesome and brutal

the whole scene of dio becoming a vampire was just motherfucking mindblowingly badass


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 9, 2008)

Or that one where the mother bit the baby's head off.

Plus, some of the death scenes were just greatly done.


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2008)

Jack the Ripper's fight with Jonathon was amazing. Will Zeppelli's Wine Hamon tricks were creative as hell, the fight between Will, Jonathon and Tarkus was insane and wen Dio Brando rips out the Super Stingy Ripper Eyes, I nearly shitted myself.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 9, 2008)

before zeppelli came along to teach johnathan hamons, it seemed almost too realistic of a story. but then it was liek oh ok finally the hero can become a super human. part 1 is really a masterpiece though, so many amazingly well drawn panels


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

Part 1 is perfect in it own way.


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2008)

How would you know?

Did you read it?


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2008)

No Emperor Time, looking at the pretty pictures doesn't count as reading.

Now shuush.


----------



## Brighton Rock (Jul 10, 2008)

Emperor Time your signature offends me reported

And all the Parts are good. They all work with the other Parts and forward the plot. And Part 4 was just as fantastic as the rest. Just because they aren't traveling the world fighting monstrous vampires and the main antagonist isn't some crazy looking guy doesn't make it less interesting, you probably just have a narrow mind.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jul 11, 2008)

part 4 was more like a "whodunnit" type of a mystery/crime tv show or something. like everyone was in the same little town, and it was just different suspects in a crime, and henchmen, and interrogating people and stuff like that. part 1 is totally horror/gothic type of a frightening fantasy. part 2 is a strange hybrid, sort of takes the themes from part 1 but pushes them so far extreme they become almost absurd. part 2 is kind of a parody of part 1 almost, especially with characters like stroheim.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2008)

Part II was about tactics and strategy, Part III was a global chase-down to finish off a family feud,  Part IV was a suspense and thriller sort of event.


----------



## Brighton Rock (Jul 11, 2008)

So how about that Corpse?


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2008)

Kira doesn't leave Corpses. 

What are you talking about though?


----------



## Brighton Rock (Jul 11, 2008)

Part 7, also known as Steel Ball Run. Some pretty crazy stuff over there.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2008)

I haven't gotten to SBR yet, I'm still halfway through Golden Wind and then I gotta read Stone Ocean.

I hear Raptor Dio is awesome as hell and that some of the characters from Part I and Part II make cameos in SBR.


----------



## Brighton Rock (Jul 11, 2008)

Characters from pretty much every arc make appearences


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2008)

Even Stroheim, and the Pillarmen?


----------



## Brighton Rock (Jul 11, 2008)

Stroheim, yeah, but I don't think the Pillar Men have a counterpart in it. Josuke's counterpart is a major character, though.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2008)

Good, because aside from Jonathon and Joseph, Josuke is one of my favorite Jojo's.


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _part 7 spoilers_ 



 Before I finished the chapter explaining whose corpse it was, I was almost sure that they were mummified remains of the pillarmen. But I wonder if the saint is going to play a bigger role in part 7 other than being the source of stands.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2008)

God damn it Swajio.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 11, 2008)

I still think that talking heads is the most amazing stand ever.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 11, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> I still think that talking heads is the most amazing stand ever.



I know. It certainly was lulz worthy when it made Narancia lie like crazy.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 11, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> I know. It certainly was lulz worthy when it made Narancia lie like crazy.



Classic.  Also, usually people bleed to death if their tongue is removed.


----------



## Brighton Rock (Jul 11, 2008)

Tash said:


> *Spoiler*: _part 7 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> Before I finished the chapter explaining whose corpse it was, I was almost sure that they were mummified remains of the pillarmen. But I wonder if the saint is going to play a bigger role in part 7 other than being the source of stands.




*Spoiler*: _Well, ACTUALLY_ 



 They make it pretty obvious that it's the Corpse of Jesus.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jul 27, 2008)

Fugo was written out of the cast because his stand was overpowered.

And Diavolo got thrown in an Eternal Death loop by GER


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2008)

Kira would've raped Giorno.


----------



## Tash (Jul 27, 2008)

I always thought that writing out Fugo was uncalled for. Or at least for that reason when Araki wrote around stands like BIG, and King Crimson.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 27, 2008)

I always said that Fugo's stand should have been a villian's stand.  A stand like Beach Boy would have been much better as an ally stand rather than an enemy one.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2008)

What I wanted to always know was why Joseph got the shittest Stand in all of JJBA.

You have Jotaro having Star Platinum, Jonathan/Dio having The World, Josuke having Crazy Diamond and Jolyne having (whatever the fuck its called) and he gets crappy old Hermit Purple.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jul 27, 2008)

I liked Hermit Purple actually.  You know what would have been awesome?  If there was some intermediary part between 2 and 3 where a revived Santana has to face Joseph with his new stand abilities.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jul 27, 2008)

It would've been amusing(and so fucking ) if Alessi had decided to stalk Joseph instead of Jotaro and Polnareff


----------



## JTExecutor (Jul 27, 2008)

Forgive my asking late.  I'm just curious about the end of part 3.  If Dio's blood made Vanilla Ice into a vampire, shouldn't Joseph be a vampire as well?  Did they ever address this?


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that Dio simply used his fingers to absorb Joseph's blood where as he bit Vanilla to actually turn him after Ice killed himself.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 29, 2008)

Which volume/part does Viz manga start at?


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jul 29, 2008)

bubble_lord said:


> Which volume/part does Viz manga start at?



Part III and volume 13.


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

I seriously need some high quality and nicer translations to re-read Part 4 and Part 5.

Help me Recess.

Or suffer Rohan's fate.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Jul 29, 2008)

I know there are some up, but I've only ever seen one chapter of them.  Lemme see if I can dig it up


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

That would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

That Recess.

Now Bite The Dust.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jul 29, 2008)

You can't beat me THAT FUCKING CAT isn't with you


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

Stray Cat isn't needed.

All I need to do is pummel you with Killer Queen and then use Sheer Heart Attack, managka scum.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm not that sexually-confused Mary-sue 

I'm the goddamn Crazy Diamond! Now hush before I punch you in the dick and reform it into a vagina


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

I kept up with Crazy Diamond and Star Platinum no problem.

Bite The Dust.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Jul 29, 2008)

Tell you what, I'll just rip your genitals off from afar with Harvest, how does that sound?


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry, I can't hear you over the sirens of that INCOMING FIRE TRUCK


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry, who got erased by a ground hog day?


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jul 29, 2008)

Wait, huh? I think I missed something there

Though now dinner's ready so I gotta go


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

Indeed, Recess.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jul 29, 2008)

TWF said:


> Indeed, Recess.



Sorry, can't hear you over the sound of you getting owned by a ghost girl and her dog


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2008)

pleading my case


Volume 30, Re Done


----------



## Fang (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Taleran. 

Any idea on far whats her name is on Volume 31?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2008)

going volume by volume now so no way to know till next one is out


----------



## Fang (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats fine with me.

Where you ever a fan of the stand, The Hand, in Part IV, Taleran?

Because I still can't fully understand what its ability was suppose to be.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah it was great

it erases what it comes into contact with, when he wants it to (just the right hand)


----------



## Fang (Aug 2, 2008)

What do you mean "erases anything it comes in contact with" ?

That sounds familiar to Cream.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 2, 2008)

TWF said:


> What do you mean "erases anything it comes in contact with" ?
> 
> That sounds familiar to Cream.



The space his hand comes into contact with becomes a vaccum with the matter erased, and the 2 ends right outside of what he cut come together to fill the void.
Example
Say that the A's are what the hand's hand comes into contact with.
||||AA|||| ->||||  |||| -> ||||||||


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2008)

thats a good way to explain it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm still on Part IV, I just finished the part where Koichi has learned the ability of his stand.

Tell me if whether or not they expand on this later on, if so, I'll just read until I reach that point. 

How exactly are a Stand's specific ability or abilities determined? I remember the Guilt stand user saying that the power of a stand is determined on a person's mental strength, but what about the specific ability?


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 2, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> The space his hand comes into contact with becomes a vaccum with the matter erased, and the 2 ends right outside of what he cut come together to fill the void.
> Example
> Say that the A's are what the hand's hand comes into contact with.
> ||||AA|||| ->||||  |||| -> ||||||||


Actually if both ends come together  it wouldn't have allowed Josuke to avoid Stray Cat's attack at the end of the manga, among other things... 
I think only the end that is in front of the void that The Hand creates comes back and fills the space, what's behind doesn't move. At least that's how I always interpreted it.



Seto Kaiba said:


> How exactly are a Stand's specific ability or abilities determined? I remember the Guilt stand user saying that the power of a stand is determined on a person's mental strength, but what about the specific ability?


It's determined by the person's innermost desires, his personality, willpower, etc. You'll have a perfect example later on in part IV but I don't want to spoil anything.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm still on Part IV, I just finished the part where Koichi has learned the ability of his stand.
> 
> Tell me if whether or not they expand on this later on, if so, I'll just read until I reach that point.
> 
> How exactly are a Stand's specific ability or abilities determined? I remember the Guilt stand user saying that the power of a stand is determined on a person's mental strength, but what about the specific ability?



Koichi's stand is actually really cool and it's powers are explained as it goes along


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Aug 4, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Actually if both ends come together  it wouldn't have allowed Josuke to avoid Stray Cat's attack at the end of the manga, among other things...


Stray Cat was in the area that filled in the cut space, and the way I see it, it still has momentum as it moves towards the area, which is why Koichi moved from so far away allllllllllllllllllllllll the way back during the Bad Company fight


----------



## Salent Aurion (Aug 5, 2008)

Eh, excuse me, I've heard many persons telling Jojo's Bizzare Adventure is a masterpiece. I've seen a few scans, and it seems interesting. But before I really start reading it, I'd like to read a small resume of what kind of manga it is and what is the plot, if possible. I'm sorry to arrive in like that and ask this, but I really want to hear more person's opinions on it and read a small resume. Thank you if you help me.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey guys I have reached chapter 5 but I have a few question, is this Jojo supposed to be the main character? he looks  normal and weak he doesn't blow up stuff or seem to have special powers and god damn that fucker dio is fucking annoying please tell me he dies or something or is he plague till the recent manga chapter?


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 5, 2008)

Just keep on reading and you'll see it for yourself.


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

You haven't gotten to Silver Chariot and Hanged Man's fight yet, have you Zaru?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Nah they're currently messing with the guy whose stand works great in the Sea.


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

That guy and his Stand sucks. A completely un-noteworthy fight.


----------



## Bonten (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the upload Taleran.

Wish the rest of Stone Ocean were done...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> That guy and his Stand sucks. A completely un-noteworthy fight.



I thought so from the beginning, actually 
You can tell that a character is shitty by his looks.


I was like WTF though when they actually displayed likeable nazi characters. Nazis are ususally villains.


----------



## Bonten (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah yeah, I forget his name but I know who you mean, he's particularly impressive in one part.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, Stroheim was awesome.

On another note, I really hope we'll get another re-scan of part IV soon enough.


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

Cyborg Stroheim was both comedic, bad-ass and the inspiration for a certain character from Street Fighter.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

I think the manga deserves a medal for being the only manga I've ever seen that has a good nazi in it. When I think about Hellsing, Black Lagoon and stuff like that.. they're rather bad


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

Indeed. At least Stroheim had a honorable death by falling battle during World War II.

But at least it was funny how his reaction to the first of the Pillarmen like Santana was.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 5, 2008)

He wasn't technically a good Nazi

he recognized the threat posed by the Pillar Men and decided to help for the sake of the world, hes still the same guy through and through


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for ruining the moment, Tal.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

He fucking had his legs broken to save Jojo
That's a hero move


----------



## Taleran (Aug 5, 2008)

I didn't say he wasn't a hero


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

By the way Zaru, whose your favorite Jojo so far between Part I to Part III (Phantom Blood, Battle Tendency, Stardust Crusaders) - Jonathan, Joseph or Jotaro?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

The first, original one because he had to go through the most shit in his life. I'm symphathising with him


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

He's also the most physically strongest and largest, the toughest and the biggest single tribute in symbolism to Kenshiro as a nod to Hokuto no Ken. 

Jonathan is also my favorite Jojo barring Joseph and Josuke.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2008)

Joseph has always been my favorite Jojo, though Jonathan is great.  Same with all the Zepelli's.


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah but Jonathan is defiently the most tragic of all the Jojo's. And the feud with Joseph and Jotaro against Dio started with him.

All hail Jonathan Joestar, manliest of all Jojo's.


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2008)

Did someone ask for a "resume" of what JJBA is?


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 7, 2008)

i think risotto is a pretty cool guy, eh puts blades in you mouth and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2008)

Metallica and Green Day are both pretty cool Stands.


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 7, 2008)

Fuck yes Green Day. Cioccolata was really insane, becoming a doctor just to see his patients agonize to death, telling old people how no one cared about them just to make them suffer, etc. And recording everything too. And cutting his limbs and using them as weapons was awesome.


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, but Killer Queen shits on everything from Part V. 

And King Crimson had the weirdest powers, first its "I skip time" then its, " I acclerate time", and god damn that fight between King Crimson and Metallica was wack.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 7, 2008)

TWF said:


> *Yes, but Killer Queen shits on everything from Part V. *
> 
> And King Crimson had the weirdest powers, first its "I skip time" then its, " I acclerate time", and god damn that fight between King Crimson and Metallica was wack.



Talking Heads and that shark stand>>>>>everything else in JJBA. Srsly, if you read it already, you'll know why. Was that a monstrous torture combo or what?


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2008)

.


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 7, 2008)

lol, Talking Heads is shit Narancia was just stupid. Clash was deadly though...

Yeah King Crimson is very inconsistent. I still don't understand how Diavolo managed to disappear from that cleaning lady and take all the pictures and everything that was in that room in an instant, wasn't that basically The World?... I will always interpret it as skipping time though.

And even though Part V is my favorite so far, Killer Queen is easily in my top 5 favorite stands.


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2008)

Part IV - Diamond Is Unbreakable ( Killer Queen, Harvest, Crazy Diamond, The Hand, Acts II/III and Heaven's Door) were my favorite stands.

Part V - Golden Wind (Metallica, Sex Pistols, GER/GE, Kraftwerk, Green Day).

Notorious BIG was fucking broken though.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 7, 2008)

TWF said:


> .





Arcanis said:


> lol, Talking Heads is shit Narancia was just stupid. Clash was deadly though...



Shutup, I don't care if there are stronger stands, that combo was hilarious. 

About Notorious B.I.G.: I wouldn't want to be the user of that stand though.


----------



## Tash (Aug 7, 2008)

Are you still on part 6, TWF?


----------



## Tash (Aug 7, 2008)

1:10

I cried.


----------



## Fang (Aug 7, 2008)

Tash said:


> Are you still on part 6, TWF?



Still haven't gotten past the prison part yet.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 7, 2008)

Same, I'm still on FF vs. The geezer.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 8, 2008)

holy shit there is an OVA for jjba part 6?!?!?! WTF where


----------



## Fang (Aug 8, 2008)

If your talking about the youtube clips, that just a spoof. There's something like that for Part IV as well.


----------



## .access timeco. (Aug 14, 2008)

I knew the Part IV one already and it is great, but this one is just amazing!!! *_*
Hope they make an opening to Part II as well someday :/


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, I've finally finished Part IV, and on Part V right now. I noticed there weren't as many casualties in this part than compared to the other two, not that it's something I'm holding against it. Just something I noticed. I liked most of the stands better in this part than those in previous (except The World, Star Platinum and Hierophant Green). Especially the abilities of Crazy Diamond, Killer Queen, Enigma, and Harvest seemed to serve extremely useful purposes in regular life and in battle.

Have you guys ever seen this?:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]cGkAjhLuNyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2008)

Your going to love Sale's fight with Mista and his Stand Kraftwerk's design and powers when battling Sex Pistols, I'll tell you that much of Golden Wind.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2008)

Link removed

Oh Koichi you little pimp.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wow, foo fighters being forced into an electric chair and it turning on was strangely arousing for me. i think it was just her utter horror and how desperately she tried to avoid it. it was nice seeing kenzo get shocked hard too though


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey look, another crossover opening


----------



## Tash (Aug 29, 2008)

Alright, I'll fucking admit it. I was hysterical when Polnareff popped up doing the haroohee dance.


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2008)

Wait about Josuke burning down Rohan's house? I found that pretty awesome when he was cheating with Alien during their game.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Aug 29, 2008)

TWF said:


> Wait about Josuke burning down Rohan's house? I found that pretty awesome when he was cheating with Alien during their game.



That was my all-time favorite part of JJBA.

And what I liked the most about the video is that pretty much every important character was included.


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2008)

Recess what does Rykiel's Stand do?

And got those raws on Kira yet?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 29, 2008)

From what I can find out, it basically makes this swarm of fast, rod shaped creatures that can leech the heat(body heat typically for humans) from the opponent.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 29, 2008)

My favourite Joesuke part was probably the bit with the Baby Carriage and the Motorcycle


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2008)

You mean when he drove "through" it with the motorcycle and instantly put it back together during that arc with Highway Star?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah he broke it flipped over the carriage and kept going like nothing happened


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 29, 2008)

That's my favorite Josuke part too, the motorcycle thing. 


That Haruhi/JoJo video was awesome. It was extremely well done.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 29, 2008)

i dontget it, if fans are capable of putting together epic intros why not just made some damn episodes


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2008)

That sucks.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 30, 2008)

One of the best mangas imo.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2008)

Damn right it is.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 30, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> One of the best mangas imo.


Yeah it is.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 31, 2008)

So what are you guys favorite characters?


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 31, 2008)

Holy shit, the stands are getting even more freaky in Part IV.


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2008)

Duh. Araki already seen what to do and what not to do since the concept only started in Part III.

The Hand, Killer Queen/AOBTD, Heaven's Door, Crazy Diamond, Echoes Act I to III, ect...


----------



## Stroev (Sep 1, 2008)

Latter Part IV and Part V are the strangest. But by far the most awesome powers ever, amirite?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2008)

Just finished part IV and midway in part V(just found out the Boss was bad).

Kira was awesome, first villian i didnt want to die


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 1, 2008)

Kira is the fucking man.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2008)

Yoshikage Kira wants a normal life.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 1, 2008)

I think Kira is pretty cool. He got a hand fetish from looking at the Mona Lisa


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2008)

And he is a genius cook and genius in general. After having Dio, Cars, and Kira as antagonists in Part I/III, II and IV...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Part V is a huge let down when it comes to Diavolo...


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 1, 2008)

Indeed TWF, The man was a pure Genius.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 1, 2008)

Its back in the green now 

It still has ways to go though, but YOU can help by seeding it. Seriously downloading this friend(RAWS for every part, Gorgeous Irene, life of the eccentrics, etc) by myself is kinda rough


----------



## Taleran (Sep 1, 2008)

You guys do know that #lurk has all the raws of Parts 1 through 6 right?


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 1, 2008)

Are they HQ raws or are they the crappy kind that was used during part 3/4/5?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 1, 2008)

They're not orange.....they're most likely the same ones that the group is using for Stone Ocean right now


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 2, 2008)

Really? Well I'm off to learning how to use IRC bots then


----------



## Taleran (Sep 2, 2008)

Brigade


search for Jojo for Parts 1 through 5 and Stone Ocean for 6


UR Dan is the bot your looking for


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Hehe Doppia is ammusing


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 2, 2008)

I would post more in the OBD but they'll think I'm a Bleach tard when I'm far from it. I'm more of a JJBA tard if I'm any tard.

Plus, I'm waiting for my 4,903 post count back.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2008)

Doppia was the only good thing to come from Diavolo/King Crimson.

And Metallica is still one of my favorite Stands.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol yeah when Doppia took the phone from th girl on the plan was funny 

Oh shi- Polnaroff!


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 2, 2008)

Polnaroff was a cool character in my book.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Diavolo was dissapointing.


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 2, 2008)

Bucciarati was awesome incarnate.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2008)

Abbacchio was oh so much more so...I wish his fight was extended to be quite a bit longer.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah same here, damn shame that it didn't.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, I feel you on that one...PARALLAX!


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah Abbacchio should've had a better fight, even if his stand wasn't well suited for one. Though him choking the mirror man was pretty badass.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2008)

Plus Grateful Dead was just plain freaky. 

I loved its fights though.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 2, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Bucciarati was awesome incarnate.



Beating hearts are for pussies


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay almost at part two!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Im dissapointed that Purple Haze guy didnt come back


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2008)

Araki had to write Fugo out, so he was retconned, essentially staying away from the final confrontation with Diavolo and his crew because his power was to broken and he didn't know how to balance it out.

Which is saying something by JJBA standards.


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 2, 2008)

His stand was broken and a one trick pony. He didn't have much potential for fights.

Though with Araki you never know what he could've come up with. 

At least he and his stand had some great designs.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 2, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Im dissapointed that Purple Haze guy didnt come back



Same here man.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2008)

Re-read my post, fuckers.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 2, 2008)

If you could have a stand which one would it be?

I would have Stairway To Heaven and make a perfect universe for myself.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

TWF said:


> Araki had to write Fugo out, so he was retconned, essentially staying away from the final confrontation with Diavolo and his crew because his power was to broken and he didn't know how to balance it out.
> 
> Which is saying something by JJBA standards.


Yeah it was pretty hax, but since he was part of the gang i was hoping hed come in and do somthing 


Hunter x One Piece said:


> If you could have a stand which one would it be?
> 
> I would have Stairway To Heaven and make a perfect universe for myself.


The cooking one from part IV

Most practical anyway


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2008)

Killer Queen and Harvest.

You have no idea the practical boundaries that they would be useful for.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 2, 2008)

Hierophant Green. Its got an incredible range AND it shoots fucking jewelry.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 2, 2008)

Kraftwerk, what I want to walk on the clouds


or Sticky Fingers


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2008)

You stole my alternate choice, Taleran.


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 2, 2008)

Enigma would be one of the most useful in real life. Same with Crazy Diamond. I'd go with one of those.

Although Gold Experience would be extremely fun.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Although Gold Experience would be extremely fun.


My choice. Just so I could get a stand arrow to make a Requiem.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Lawl Dragons dream is cool 

Does Josuke make an appearence in Part VI?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2008)

Dragon's Dream may have been the funniest stand, talking about it's neutrality and all.


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2008)

The only Joestars that make multiple appeareances in JJBA are:

- Jonathan (Part I and Part III; as Dio's Body and The World would've probably been Jonathan's Stand given the appereance and design of Josuke's Crazy Diamond)

- Jospeh (Part II, III, IV)

- Jotaro (Part III, IV, VI)

Josuke nevers shows up in V or VI, and Jolyne was never in V.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Bleh, oh well, was hoping hed make a Cameo.

Jonathan with The World would have been awesome with his ripple powers and stuff, especially if he got to how fast Dio was with it

*Jonathan fanboy*


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2008)

TWF said:


> The only Joestars that make multiple appeareances in JJBA are:
> - Jotaro (Part III, IV, *V*, VI)


Fix'd
At the very begining, and he had Koichi do research on Dio's heir, aka GioGio.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wow part 6 is so fucking weird.... what the hell was up with dio's bone turning everyone it touches into a fucking plant? that really freaked me out


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2008)

That's why I love Part VI, it's so fucking bizarre.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2008)

Weather Report is pretty bad-ass.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

What is Trishes stand Spice Girl supposed to do?

I could never figure it out lol


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2008)

Elastisity...basically making things more stretchy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

Huh

What chapter did she first show it?

Cause the first time i saw it was when Diavolo took control of her


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2008)

When her Stand first started fighting...


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol i honestly dont remember her stand doing anything at all


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2008)

Then you need to re-read all of Trish's fights in Golden Wind/Part V. And what I meant was that anything Spice Girl touches turns into "rubber". When GioGio, Mista, Trish and the others were going to die when the plane was going down she turned the entire cockpit/cabin into rubber.


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 4, 2008)

lol did you miss the fight between Trish and Notorious B.I.G.?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> And god damn I can't remember her name but that girl is a god send for Part IV Jojo fans, the fight between Crazy Diamond and Bad Company is awesome.


...Yukako?
And look at the B.I.G. fight for Trish. I was secretly hoping for a gomu gomu thing, even though OP wasn't around then.
EDIT: Beat by Arcanis.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh right i completely forgot about B.I.G. 

>.<

I need to reread it >.<


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Sep 4, 2008)

Notorious B.I.G. stand rapes


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 7, 2008)

Anybody here a fan of the Giorno/Mista vs. Iceman fight?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 7, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> Anybody here a fan of the Giorno/Mista vs. Iceman fight?


White Album? Nah, Clash/Talking heads and GreenDay/Oasis are the best. As well as The whole Diavolo fight, which for me is Silver Chariot Requiem battle to GER battle. They all revolve around Diavolo, so that's why I like to think of it as the "Diavolo Arc".
But this is only Part 5 anyway.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2008)

Yoshikage Kira tells Diavolo to meet Another One Bites The Dust.

Sheer Heart Attack > In the court of the Crimson King.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2008)

This is true, but Part V > Part IV


----------



## masterriku (Sep 7, 2008)

So I started reading this and I have to say it's pretty good so far. I still can't believe Dio burned JoJo's dog like that sooooooooo cruel I felt kinda bad.lol@speedwagon and his frizzbee hat.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad you started reading this series.  It's my favorite Shonen ever and it's always interesting.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm going to neg you now, Parallax. :


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 7, 2008)

i really like the idea of dividing the manga into separate "parts" in different time periods with different characters. other mangas can learn from that.... having a single protagonist throughout creates way too much PIS


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 7, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> This is true, but Part V > Part IV


Wat  

Lies


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 7, 2008)

part iv was good but it was all in one town, and it was like a mystery novel

part v was much more epic and adventurous


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2008)

Part IV isn't like any of the other Parts outside of Part I that was located roughly in the same area (city/country). Diamond Is Unbreakable was basically a suspense/drama oriented Part in JJBA.

Which is why its my favorite.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2008)

I stand by what I said.

but my favorite parts are 2 and 7


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2008)

You remember the little humor Araki inserted when Joseph was playing dead with Cars?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2008)

Of course I do.  I just wish that Araki allowed Part I and II to be published in America.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Sep 8, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> Of course I do.  I just wish that Araki allowed Part I and II to be published in America.



I remember reading somewhere that it was Viz who hand picked Part III due to the earlier releases of the game and OVAs

I hope they will pick up Part I & II or maybe even Part IV after Part III current run


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2008)

They say they have no plans to do at least the first 2 parts.  Not sure about anything after.


----------



## Fang (Sep 8, 2008)

Stroheim could beat Part I Dio Brando, what do you guys think?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't recall part 1 dio showing lightspeed reflexes, so the UV beam should take care of him while the torso gun slows him down if necessary.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 9, 2008)

i think you have to remove the UV beam to make it remotely less rape

and do you mean robo stroheim or human stroheim?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 9, 2008)

Can anyone here link me to a site where I could watch the OVA of JJBA part 3? I've been trying to find it on Youtube, Crunchyroll, Veoh, etc. and still no luck.


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 9, 2008)

Taleran has them all on dailymotion.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 9, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Taleran has them all on dailymotion.



Good Shit man. 

Rep


----------



## Tash (Sep 9, 2008)

I kinda dislike the jojo OVA's compared to the manga.

A lot of it just didn't feel right to me.

However what they did the the Dio/Jotaro fight was awesome to the point where I wished it was put in the manga.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 9, 2008)

The main problem with the OVA is that they cut out the most the awesome fights and that it was way too short.


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2008)

Still lacked Steamroller.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 9, 2008)

TWF said:


> Stroheim could beat Part I Dio Brando, what do you guys think?



Yeah I agree.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2008)

TWF said:


> Stroheim could beat Part I Dio Brando, what do you guys think?


He definately GAR's him to death, not that Dio isn't, but...
Stroheim is just leagues above, and that's saying something by JJBA standards!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 10, 2008)

Tash said:


> I kinda dislike the jojo OVA's compared to the manga.
> 
> A lot of it just didn't feel right to me.
> 
> However what they did the the Dio/Jotaro fight was awesome to the point where I wished it was put in the manga.



That fight was cool in the anime form but the manga version is possibly my favorite fight of all time.  and it did lack steamroller..

Does anyone find it funny that all-american douche Guile from street fighter is based on the awesome Nazi stroheim?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 11, 2008)

Stone Ocean volume 10 is completed

leaving 3 more till the end of the part


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 11, 2008)

Uhh Stone Ocean is 17 volumes long actually.


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2008)

Makes sense, Part IV went from 29 to 47. God damn though, why did Part I have to be so short?


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 11, 2008)

Well it was kind of an introductory part and stuff, plus Dio didn't have an army of baddies like in Part III. Well, a smaller army atleast.


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2008)

Egyptian Gods, Vanilla Ice, Tower of Gray, Kakayoin.

Dio had like a fucking battalion.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 11, 2008)

Well yeah that's to be expected since he could make people submit to his will/piss themselves just by looking at them


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2008)

No that was because of his seeds.

Dio like planting himself in men and woman.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 11, 2008)

Am I the only one who likes SBR?


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2008)

Everyone loves Steel Ball Run.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 11, 2008)

Actually a lot of his cronies(like Hol Horse) followed him on their own.

And he got his seed inside of Kakyoin because he was too busy shitting himself instead of running away like Abdul did.

Also this conversation is getting kinda dirty


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2008)

I thought you liked that stuff about JJBA, Recess.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 11, 2008)

Are you calling me a pervert, Fang?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 11, 2008)

TWF said:


> Egyptian Gods, Vanilla Ice, Tower of Gray, Kakayoin.
> 
> Dio had like a fucking battalion.



Yellow temperance, Blue moon, Silver Chariot, Tenor sax, The Sun, The Emperor, The Empress, Justice, Lovers, Hanged Man, that genie like one, Strength, the mineral controlling one, and I'm pretty sure there are more. The Egyptian gods are 9(or possibly 11) more, plus those you mentioned.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Sep 11, 2008)

Samurai Ryuuma said:


> I remember reading somewhere that it was Viz who hand picked Part III due to the earlier releases of the game and OVAs



Nah, Araki told them he wanted to start with part III because he felt that Hamon was an "incomplete fighting style" and that Stands were better done up



> I hope they will pick up Part I & II or maybe even Part IV after Part III current run



I've been hearing things...  No confirmation of course, that ViZ does plan to continue with JoJo after part III.  You didn't hear this from me, though


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> Yellow temperance, Blue moon, Silver Chariot, Tenor sax, The Sun, The Emperor, The Empress, Justice, Lovers, Hanged Man, that genie like one, Strength, the mineral controlling one, and I'm pretty sure there are more. The Egyptian gods are 9(or possibly 11) more, plus those you mentioned.


...And Pucci. Maybe some more as well that I forgot.


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2008)

Bad Company was such an awesome Stand in Part IV. I wish it got more fights then just battling Crazy Diamond.

And Red Hot Chili Pepers was :layton1:


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 12, 2008)

i love part 6, its so awesome. it just gets crazier and crazier, and keeps building up ominously


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 12, 2008)

i don't suppose any of you know what chapter Xander McQueen shows up in, i wanna read more about his stand


----------



## Stroev (Sep 12, 2008)

Mad Titan said:


> i don't suppose any of you know what chapter Xander McQueen shows up in, i wanna read more about his stand


Early Part VI. Sometime after Goo Goo Dolls. Maybe chapter 20 or somewhere in that vicinity...


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Sep 13, 2008)

You were of by one

chapter 21 of Stone Ocean


----------



## Tash (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a pretty sweet sketch of jotaro.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 13, 2008)

The Mad Hatter said:


> You were of by one
> chapter 21 of Stone Ocean


Close enough. 
And nice pics, Tash. Is that Jolyne at the top, or some other character?


----------



## Tash (Sep 13, 2008)

Somebody named Rogue I guess.


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2008)

Which is cooler? Time Stopping, Time Looping,  or Time Skipping aka what do you guys like better, The World, King Crimson or Killer Queen/AOBTD?

My money is on the first and last ones.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 13, 2008)

TWF said:


> Which is cooler? Time Stopping, Time Looping,  or Time Skipping aka what do you guys like better, The World, King Crimson or Killer Queen/AOBTD?
> My money is on the first and last ones.


Why love one when you can love all?


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2008)

Because Diavolo is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). :snooty:


----------



## Captain Apoo (Sep 14, 2008)

Still reading part 4, and just got to Tonio's Pearl Jam. That has to be one of the greatest Stands so far in the manga along with the mini army of the Nijimura who got impaled on a pylon.

Also, Yukako's "Love" vs Bruford, who would win? Love took Bruford's hair manipulation to a new level, but Bruford is far faster and physically capable.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 14, 2008)

Bruford rapes, _and_ rapes.


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2008)

Just wait till you get to Another One Bites The Dust.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Sep 14, 2008)

Yukako seems to enjoy a spot of rape too. 

I'll look out for that, TWF.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 14, 2008)

So I wonder what happens if the characters with respective stands met their namesakes? The bands, I mean. 
Highway Star and it's user meets Deep Purple,
AOBtD, Killer Queen, Bohemian Rhapsody, and Sheer Heart Attack, Made in Heaven and their users met Queen, etc.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 14, 2008)

Probably the same thing that happened when Pucci tried to reset reality.


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2008)

Kira would run away from Mercury as he would try to rape him.

AC/DC would rock hard with ACDC.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 14, 2008)

And Kars would do nothing since he's currently a vegetable asteroid.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 14, 2008)

For some reason I imagined a hilarious encounter when it comes to AeroSmith...


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2008)

Diavolo meets Dio, Kira and Pucci.

They're all like


----------



## Tash (Sep 14, 2008)

Dio calls Diavolo a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and burns his dog in the furnace.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 15, 2008)

Tash said:


> Dio calls Diavolo a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and burns doppio in the furnace.



fixed

And Risotto meets up with Metallica, gets called a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and wakes up without his money in a back alley.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2008)

Dont be dissin Doppio 

He was one of the only good things about Diavolo


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

PlaygroundPredator said:


> fixed
> 
> And Risotto meets up with Metallica, gets called a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and wakes up without his money in a back alley.



That's cause Fatty mugged him.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 15, 2008)

The Zeppeli's rock hard with Zeppelin. As well as the zombies from Part 1 and StH.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 15, 2008)

vanilla ice shows up and sucks vanilla ice into a permanent realm of black nothingness


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

Too bad Vanilla Ice is already there.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2008)

Stroev said:


> The Zeppeli's rock hard with Zeppelin. As well as the zombies from Part 1 and StH.



Caesar was the shit too.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Sep 15, 2008)

I really didn't like Caesar all that much.  He just doesn't do nearly as much great stuff as Will or Gyro


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

Well considering Part I set the trend for people like Will, Caesar, Kakayoin, Rohan, and such to be the rivals to get killed off by Araki...


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Well considering Part I set the trend for people like Will, Caesar, Kakayoin, Rohan, and such to be the rivals to get killed off by Araki...



 This is a saddening trend, Gyro is one of the best characters in the manga.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

Gyro is the main character, not the rival, in SBR.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2008)

The Mad Hatter said:


> I really didn't like Caesar all that much.  He just doesn't do nearly as much great stuff as Will or Gyro



This is a first to me.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Gyro is the main character, not the rival, in SBR.



Well, he's the rival of the Joestar. Both of his ancestors have also died rather unpleasant deaths, so it doesn't make it much better. I doubt that Araki would dare to do that, anyway.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

He's the main character of SBR.

Joestar isn't.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> He's the main character of SBR.
> 
> Joestar isn't.



Yeah, I know.

Btw, does SBR count as a manga on it's own or is it merely the 7th part of JJBA?


----------



## Tash (Sep 15, 2008)

It's the seventh part of JJBA.

And Gyro is probably the first Zeppeli that I really really like.

Will and Ceasar were both OK, and their deaths were pretty powerful but Gyro's character is just 

The downside is that he'll probably be killed off like the other zeppeli though.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2008)

How can you compare Will to fodder like Caesar?


----------



## Taichi (Sep 15, 2008)

Can somebody post pics of the SBR versions of Abdul, Dio, and Josuke.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 15, 2008)

Taichi said:


> Can somebody post pics of the SBR versions of Abdul, Dio, and Josuke.



Diego Brando would be Dio's counterpart and Johhny as Josuke's(really representing the whole of the Joestars. I don't think there is one of Abdul as of yet. 
From some website, here's Johhny


From someone's Devart (ignore the colors)


----------



## Taichi (Sep 15, 2008)

Then who's Norisuke Higashikata?


----------



## Tash (Sep 15, 2008)

Native American Josuke


----------



## Taichi (Sep 15, 2008)

can I get a pic?


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2008)

My set       lol.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2008)

Taichi said:


> Can somebody post pics of the SBR versions of Abdul, Dio, and Josuke.


Diego


----------



## Taichi (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow Dio's new and young look is really surprising. What of the other two?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh wait, abdul's lookalike was some dude on camelback. I dont remember much about norisuke.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> Oh wait, abdul's lookalike was some dude on camelback. I dont remember much about norisuke.


you got it right.


----------



## Taichi (Sep 15, 2008)

So nobody has any pics of Norisuke?


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 16, 2008)

Tash said:


> Native American Josuke



The one that runs instead of riding?


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 16, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> The one that runs instead of riding?



No that's Sandman. Norisuke's a kickass old man.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 16, 2008)

PlaygroundPredator said:


> No that's Sandman. Norisuke's a kickass old man.



I wonder how Josuke looks as an old man. ?


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2008)

I hear the President is a rapist in Part VII.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> I hear the President is a rapist in Part VII.



He does 14 year old, I think that counts as (statuory) rape.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Sep 16, 2008)

Rohan Kishibe, the manga artist, was freaking awesome.  


His Stand is pretty broken, but his personality is his key attraction; when he first grabbed the spider and gutted it in search of material for his manga I couldn't help but think that Araki's drawn dogs being incinerated and people eating cats...

Damn this guy is a freaking genius.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 16, 2008)

cool the scans of part 6 are heating up, things are building to an exciting level, i liek it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i am so glad foo fighters survived, it was relieving when weather report understood she needed help and gave her rain, hes a good guy


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2008)

Part VI is intense, I guarantee you you'll all love the last 2 volumes


----------



## .access timeco. (Sep 20, 2008)

Part VI was nothing that impressive at the first chapters, but, geez, it just gets better and better. Annasui and F.F. are pure win, btw.


@AbnormallyNormal
I believe the next chapters will probably take more time to be released since they require tons of edits in the images.
The wait will worth, I think. Jail House Lock chapters are simply amazing.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 20, 2008)

F.F. NOOOOO


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 20, 2008)

How do stands work as such, do they have to touch an enemy to begin using that effect?


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 20, 2008)

Rice Ball said:


> How do stands work as such, do they have to touch an enemy to begin using that effect?



Stands vary greatly.  They can do pretty much anything.

There are a lot of stands that require them to touch an enemy to take effect.  Others can affect everything around them, "AOE" style.  Others have projectile attacks.  And others have abilities that are difficult to classify.  Stands have a few basic rules, but there seems to always be at least one stand which breaks the rule.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Notorious BIG for being fucking broken as hell.


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 20, 2008)

Yea it's worth noting that stands are in no way "fair."  I like it when they have to use teamwork though.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah it kinda sucks how that pretty much stopped after Part IV. Part V and Part VI had a few instances but for the most part, team work really stopped being a factor in JJBA.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, at least now we've gotten one step closer to"heaven" in Part VI.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, recent chapter has shown Pucci getting what he was looking for.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Well we all know from the RAW that it doesn't turn out as he wants because no one in SBR has Precognition/Prescience and he gets killed by Weather Report.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> Well we all know from the RAW that it doesn't turn out as he wants because no one in SBR has Precognition/Prescience and he gets killed by Weather Report.


Well, well.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Also I find it hilarious that Jolyne is manlier then GioGio.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 21, 2008)

TWF said:


> Also I find it hilarious that Jolyne is manlier then GioGio.


Gio crys "Mudah!" to that.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2008)

Jolyne has a adam's apple, Giogio doesn't.

WRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 21, 2008)

TWF said:


> Jolyne has a adam's apple, Giogio doesn't.
> WRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


Touch'e...
GER for repeated beatings, more than Jolyne.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2008)

Didn't Jolyne punch out Pucci?


----------



## Taichi (Sep 21, 2008)

Can you list the main characters in part 5 in value/importance order from most important to least important?


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2008)

Giogio.
Bucciarati.
Trish.
Little annoyning Kid.
Fugo.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Sep 21, 2008)

How many chapter of SBR are translated right now?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 21, 2008)

TWF said:


> Also I find it hilarious that Jolyne is manlier then GioGio.



Though he's still pretty much a chick magnet
see objects that are moving in a straight line, even if they're fast


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2008)

That's something you would have to ask Recess or Swajio or Timur/Taleran.

I'm still on volume 1 of Stone Ocean.

Edit: Joylne got a man/woman/tranny thing.

Giogio is nothing. :snooty:


----------



## Taichi (Sep 21, 2008)

TWF said:


> Giogio.
> Bucciarati.
> Trish.
> Little annoyning Kid.
> Fugo.



What about Mista,the sex pistols guy, and the replay guy?


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah I forgot about Mista, he's right there with GioGio and Bucciarati. And I think your referencing Abbacchio.


----------



## Borsalino (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm pretty new to the series, is there a stand more awesomely broken than Gold Experience Requiem later in the series?


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2008)

Stairway to Heaven/Made In Heaven, White Snakes, amongst others.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep. Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Stroev (Sep 21, 2008)

Vanilla Ice's _Cream_, and The World.
And TWF, we all know that Lost Girl(Part 3) is the manliest out of all the characters. Even surpasing Jonathan. 
And Josuke looked manlier in the begining f Part IV than he did later on.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 21, 2008)

pretty sweet how jolyne's stone free stand suddenly became capable of like transforming her entire body into string and then back into regular flesh and bones, she can re attach limbs etc now. thats kewl


----------



## Stroev (Sep 22, 2008)

C-Moon reminds me of a clown...
StH/MiH is even more bizarre...
Whilst White Snake is badass, with all the codons etched onto it's body.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Sep 23, 2008)

Stroev said:


> And Josuke looked manlier in the begining f Part IV than he did later on.



Yeah that's when Araki's style started to change. Luckily part IV ended before he got completely bishified.


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2008)

I finally got around to taking a look at the latest RAWs of SBR.

Holy shit the art!

Probably my favorite drawing style out of any part of the series.

Just keeps on delivering.


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2008)

I MUST KILL THIS BRAT AND HIS HOT MOM!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 23, 2008)

Jailhouse Rock seems like a very situational stand : /


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2008)

So was Super Fly, doesn't stop either one of them from being awesome though.


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2008)

Swajio I have confirmed your spoiler to be falsehood and duplicity.


----------



## Tash (Sep 23, 2008)

Dammit, who ratted me out?

It was playground wasn't it?


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2008)

Nailed to the coffin.


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2008)

New spoof OP for Part IV.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks sweet.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 24, 2008)

wow father pucci's new appearance is really weird. he looks so incredibly homo now lol. do you guys think araki might be bi or something?


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2008)

Why the hell would you say something as weird like that?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 24, 2008)

because he draws very muscular men lying in bed together reading about french art museums


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2008)

JJBA is known for being flamboyant.

What the fuck do you think the real reason was that Rykiel was being kept around by Pucci and Dio?


----------



## Tash (Sep 24, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> because he draws very muscular men lying in bed together reading about french art museums



For my art class me and my peers had to draw the statue of David, who has a penis.

Does that make us all gay?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 24, 2008)

Tash said:


> For my art class me and my peers had to draw the statue of David, who has a penis.
> 
> Does that make us all gay?



no of course not. but i'm just saying araki seems to draw in extreme close ups a lot of muscle bound men's torsos and legs and arms, with bishie faces. thats all


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 24, 2008)

Wait, so is Miu miu the "true" guardian of the prison? Or has she/he not been introduced yet?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 24, 2008)

its miu miu, thats why her stand is named "jail house rock"

if you read the description of her stand, all it does is guard the jail, so yeah its her


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 24, 2008)

Ah, thanks.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 24, 2008)

Finally, a stand with a namesake of the king of Rock'n'Roll! Unless there were others I never saw.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 25, 2008)

i am impressed with how well that japanese dude knows american music

i mean he knew about goo goo dolls, limp biskit, mariyln manson... foo fighters. thats amazing considering he's japanese and like 40 or so


----------



## Fang (Sep 25, 2008)

He's been doing it since Part II and onwards. 

- The Cars
- WHAM
- AC/DC
- Santana
- The J Giel Band
- Enya
- Steely Dan
- Neil Diamond
- Red Hot Chili Peppers
- Queen
- Metallica
- Aerosmith
- Bad Company

It seems that Araki has always been heavily into rock and metal since the 70's.


----------



## Bonten (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah I think that's a pretty cool thing about the manga too; it introduced me to King Crimson and The Moody Blues whom I'd never ever heard of before.

Anyway, chapters are getting better and better, can't wait for Dio's stand to evolve or whatever it does.


----------



## Gary (Sep 25, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i am impressed with how well that japanese dude knows american music
> 
> i mean he knew about goo goo dolls, limp biskit, mariyln manson... foo fighters. thats amazing considering he's japanese and like 40 or so



traveling around and using google is easy.


----------



## Fang (Sep 25, 2008)

Araki is a huge rock and metal fan like Hagiwara.

He doesn't google shit.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2008)

How could he have googled shit in the late 80's and early 90's anyway?


----------



## Taichi (Sep 25, 2008)

Does the World belong to Dio or Jonathan?


----------



## Fang (Sep 25, 2008)

Considering how similar Crazy Diamond and The World are in design and power (barring time stopping and matter manipulation) with speed, strength, senses and durability, and that Josuke is a direct offspring of Joseph, the grand child of Jonathan, yes it would've been Jonathan's.

Dio stole Jonathan's body, and that's why he posseded a Joestar/Kujo Stand like The World.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Sep 25, 2008)

So, I'm working my way through Stone Ocean and I gotta say it's feeling a little stale right now.
The first three parts where all very different and built on each other with the stone mask, Dio, the pillar men and the introduction of the Stands but parts five and six feel weak in comparison. 
It just seems to have turned into a series of fights where they somehow push the hero character into a corner and they spend a couple of chapters trying to figure out the Stand's ability and weakness before pulling out a series of "now I've got you!" "no, I've got you!" "aha! you're wrong, I have you!" type maneuvers.
Is it worth reading on? Or is it just more of the same all the way to the end?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 25, 2008)

Zack_Strife said:


> So, I'm working my way through Stone Ocean and I gotta say it's feeling a little stale right now.
> The first three parts where all very different and built on each other with the stone mask, Dio, the pillar men and the introduction of the Stands but parts five and six feel weak in comparison.
> It just seems to have turned into a series of fights where they somehow push the hero character into a corner and they spend a couple of chapters trying to figure out the Stand's ability and weakness before pulling out a series of "now I've got you!" "no, I've got you!" "aha! you're wrong, I have you!" type maneuvers.
> Is it worth reading on? Or is it just more of the same all the way to the end?


You do have a point. 
However, the fights are exciting - or at least to me - and Part V builds on Dio's son and the origins of the arrows, while Part VI is about Dio's final plan.
And there were music references in Part 1 as well. Just not directly.


----------



## Fang (Sep 25, 2008)

The bow and arrows were pretty much explained for the most part in Part IV as well. Not that it matters, Part V had Koichi so it wasn't that bad.

I still laugh at how GioGio was formally introduced in a fight. Take that Leaky Eye Luka.


----------



## Felix (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm really pumped for Part 6 now
It's being exciting again since Dio is again in the main plot


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah don't get too excited since he still doesn't really do that much other then provide valuable information on Pucci and Domingo.

For the most part.


----------



## .access timeco. (Sep 26, 2008)

I still don't get how Giorno can be considered Dio's son.

I mean, Dio nor anyone was a fatherly figure to him. The only father he can have is due genetical heritage and, well, in that case, he is Jonathan's son since it was his body (and sperm).

At least I see Giorno as Jonathan's son, not Dio's (thus, the 6 JoJo's would be 3 sons and their 3 fathers), but I am aware that Araki put Giorno under Dio's name in the family tree.


----------



## Felix (Sep 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> Yeah don't get too excited since he still doesn't really do that much other then provide valuable information on Pucci and Domingo.
> 
> For the most part.



We get to see him in his full Homo-Erotic scenes...
Reading Art books with a priest


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2008)

accessBR said:


> I still don't get how Giorno can be considered Dio's son.



GioGio isn't a Vampire. GioGio randomely pulled of a WRRRRRRYYYYYYY during his fight with Bucciarati, its pretty obviously that Dio's genetics are in GioGio.



> I mean, Dio nor anyone was a fatherly figure to him. The only father he can have is due genetical heritage and, well, in that case, he is Jonathan's son since it was his body (and sperm).



Jonathan isn't a Vampire. Jonathan wasn't the one going WRRRRRYYYYYYY, pretty obvious the Brando family line is in GioGio, especially considering how his hair turned blonde.



> At least I see Giorno as Jonathan's son, not Dio's (thus, the 6 JoJo's would be 3 sons and their 3 fathers), but I am aware that Araki put Giorno under Dio's name in the family tree.



Doesn't matter, Dio's blood line is also in GioGio genetics.


----------



## Tash (Sep 26, 2008)

Zack_Strife said:


> So, I'm working my way through Stone Ocean and I gotta say it's feeling a little stale right now.
> The first three parts where all very different and built on each other with the stone mask, Dio, the pillar men and the introduction of the Stands but parts five and six feel weak in comparison.
> It just seems to have turned into a series of fights where they somehow push the hero character into a corner and they spend a couple of chapters trying to figure out the Stand's ability and weakness before pulling out a series of "now I've got you!" "no, I've got you!" "aha! you're wrong, I have you!" type maneuvers.
> Is it worth reading on? Or is it just more of the same all the way to the end?



Well, if you don't like the how they spend chapters figuring a way around an opponents ability, stop now, because that's pretty much the essence of jojo fights.

If you're not liking it because the stand system has gotten stale skip straight to SBR and just read an online summary of SO.


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2008)

Stand System never got stale. I'm pretty sure that's why SBR is in fact in existence due to Stairway to Heaven, for Araki to introduce Stands in a retconned versions of Part I and Part II.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> He's been doing it since Part II and onwards.
> 
> - The Cars
> - WHAM
> ...



I was thinking the samething.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 26, 2008)

Who's the user of made in Heaven?


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2008)

Enrico Pucci. Why do you think Dio commented that Made In Heaven/Stairway to Heaven was the greatest Stand in existence?


----------



## Brighton Rock (Sep 26, 2008)

Because it destroys the universe and allows the user to essentially become God and recreate existance however they see fit.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 26, 2008)

so is stairway to heaven like Requiem C Moon or what


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2008)

Well technically not God since God already existed in JJBA and could keep up with Pucci will he destroyed/recreated the JJBA verse.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Sep 27, 2008)

Eh I don't think the Stand system itself has gotten stale, the character designs and their stands are still beautifully done as are their abilities, I just think that sometimes the fights could be a little more concise with a little more focus on the characters outside of battles. 
I'll keep battering through Stone Ocean, if only to see what all the fuss is about with Stairway to Heaven. I mean, I do still enjoy it, just not as much as the Part I - III days.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 27, 2008)

So has anyone seen the WORLD OF JOJO vids yet?


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2008)

What are those?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 27, 2008)

WORLD OF JOJO Vids that summarize each arc in the series. Freaking awesome to see.
Also, check your profile for a question I asked.(Shoulda just PM'd you instead...)


----------



## Bonten (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link Stroev, can't understand the text but it is pretty cool to watch.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah sure I saw it. I don't care if you want to use it but those videos sure are interesting.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2008)

I jsut realized to myself that I should have added a "Part 2" on the link, only to RickRoll you guys.
So anyway, is Dio posessing Pucci, or does Enrico only have Dio's kmowledge. I heard that Dio controls him.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

Pretty sure that absorbing Dio's bones and gaining a Joestar birthmark means that Pucci just has his knowledge now.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2008)

Shame. Wanted to hear one last "WRYYY!" before the series' end. 
...I don't think there are any in part 7, unless Raptor Dio pulls it off, and Araki just wanted to show it some more.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

Raptor Dio turns into a Vampire.

VAMPIRE RAPTOR DIO GOES UWWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2008)

I still find it funny how the Wry is spelt differently, but pronounced the same. PArt 3's is the most famous, of course. 
But I liked Part 1's first: "Ureey!" or something. Have to check.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> Raptor Dio turns into a Vampire.
> 
> VAMPIRE RAPTOR DIO GOES UWWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYY!!!!!!!



Awesome. Need to pick it back up again


----------



## Felix (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't recall where I was in SBR
I think they just started mentioning the Corpse in the train wagon...
That's my last memory of it


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh boy oh boy. Your in for a suprise, quite a twisted one in fact.


----------



## Felix (Sep 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> Oh boy oh boy. Your in for a suprise, quite a twisted one in fact.



So you recommend catching up with it?
I already know that Raptor Dio will make an appearance


EDIT

Nevermind, Volume 5 
But Lurk does not have the next Volumes


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

Volume 12 is already out for SSBR.


----------



## Felix (Sep 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> Volume 12 is already out for SSBR.



I was talking about Scans.
Lurk only has a few chapters of Volume 6 upwards


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

Lurk sucks.


----------



## Felix (Sep 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> Lurk sucks.



Lurk did not disappoint
Until now


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> Enrico Pucci. Why do you think Dio commented that Made In Heaven/Stairway to Heaven was the greatest Stand in existence?



I thought they were two different stands. 

Actually, GER should at least tie with it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

GioGio's Golden Expierence Requiem wouldn't stop Made In Heaven/Stairway To Heaven if it was activated first, whose ever Stand activated first wins. Not that it matters as universe destroying/rebuilding is a bit above what GER could nullify/stop.

And Made In Heaven/Stairway To Heaven is the same Stand.


----------



## Felix (Sep 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> Lurk sucks.



What Scan group do you read?
Or you simply read the RAWs?


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

Volume 12 I believe. 

But mirrors will be provided to help others get access to it soon. Not that it matters to be me personally as I'm just taking my sweet time with Stone Ocean/Part VI.


----------



## Felix (Sep 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> Volume 12 I believe.
> 
> But mirrors will be provided to help others get access to it soon. Not that it matters to be me personally as I'm just taking my sweet time with Stone Ocean/Part VI.



They scanned up to Volume 12?
Then they are pretty much on par with the RAW releases


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

Of course they are. These are pretty much the real guys doing the work for Part VII.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 28, 2008)

Fatty
Selfish bastard
KIRA'S DEAD LAWLZ1L1!!!!!
I say good chap, mind letting me in on thy part VII scans?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

JJBA

Trolling readers and spoiling movies since the 20th century


----------



## Felix (Sep 29, 2008)

Fuck, new chapter?
I don't remember that


----------



## Stroev (Sep 29, 2008)

There was another scan in the OBD showing some CP with Jolyne and Annasui... 
Then later Jotaro asks Jolyne and Annasui to have a seat. Right over there.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2008)

No wonder Jotaro left Jolyne as a child.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 29, 2008)

TWF said:


> No wonder Jotaro left Jolyne as a child.



But he said he always cherished her.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> But he said he always cherished her.


The cake is a lie. 
Jotaro lied.


----------



## Fang (Sep 30, 2008)

Of course Jotaro lied, he did the same thing to Dio Brando and Kakayoin.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2008)

TWF said:


> Of course Jotaro lied, he did the same thing to Dio Brando and Kakayoin.


k. I actually didn't find it funny 'cause I forgot what Jotaro "meant".


----------



## Bonten (Sep 30, 2008)

So Pucci's stand is evolving into Stairway to Heaven now?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2008)

Bonten said:


> So Pucci's stand is evolving into Stairway to Heaven now?


C-Moon. And then we get to...


----------



## Bonten (Sep 30, 2008)

Ahh right, I'm just following this.

Thanks.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 30, 2008)

No problemo. Now I if the Jap/English Wiki is correct, we're nearly done with SBR!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 1, 2008)

how do these characters stay alive through all the torment they suffer, its pretty crazy. such as emporio for example, or did he die , i couldnt really even tell, people are able to get up and keep fighting when half their arms and legs are falling apart and their eyeballs are coming out


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2008)

Araki said he had everything planned up to Part 9.

Lets hope JJBA doesn't end with GOLDEN MONKEY DONG.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 1, 2008)

the end of part 9? he was probably kidding, he's already in his 40s, there's no way


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2008)

He was being quite serious in his interview. JJBA has been around as long as Berserk has and Araki has a year on Hagiwara (Bastard!!), considering neither of those two are indicating on planning to stop or ending their mangas with the the next few years, you can beat its the same with JJBA.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Oct 1, 2008)

And Araki said working on JJBA is almost like a personal journal for him now. Since he draws pretty much every day.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, we saw that from Rohan's *Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan* one shot.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 1, 2008)

Does Part VII spoil anything other than the whole Made in Heaven thing from part VI?


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2008)

Not too my knowledge.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 1, 2008)

I look back at Part I and say: "Wow, what an epic, emotional, amazing adventure". All the other parts do something similar, in a slighlty different way. Part 1 emotionally got me, though. I was shocked.
And for VII, it may be spoiled near the ending, depends on who the mummified body is.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2008)

Its Jotaro and Josuke's fusion, Jojo.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Its Jotaro and Josuke's fusion, Jojo.


In the Jonathon Vs. Johnny battle in the OBD, I said JoJo won. Did you steal my damn joke? 
Anyway, we've reached 150 pages in our _JayJayBeeAe_ thread! Whoo!


----------



## shizuru (Oct 2, 2008)

iv only just started reading the jojo manga released by shonen jump and i love it  but my boyfriend is a huge jojo fan  so he got me into the manga really


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2008)

What part are you on? Phatom Blood, Battle Tendency, Stardust Crusaders, ect...?


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 2, 2008)

PlaygroundPredator said:


> And Araki said working on JJBA is almost like a personal journal for him now. Since he draws pretty much every day.



Some RPG addicted mangaka should follow Araki's example.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2008)

Except that Togashi is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and is a lazy bum whenever he wants to be. Have you seen those squibbles in the later parts of Hunter x Hunter?

Lol o lol at El Togashi.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 2, 2008)

wow that really makes me happy to hear that araki draws daily, and he loves JJBA that much. that is great, he's so honest, and doesnt do it for yen


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Oct 2, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> the end of part 9? he was probably kidding, he's already in his 40s, there's no way



He's in his 40's, but have you seen the guy? He looks younger now than he did when he started the series (he says it's because he's a hamon user)


----------



## shizuru (Oct 2, 2008)

TWF said:


> What part are you on? Phatom Blood, Battle Tendency, Stardust Crusaders, ect...?


part 3 im on im reading shonen jumps translated version atm


----------



## Stroev (Oct 2, 2008)

shizuru said:


> part 3 im on im reading shonen jumps translated version atm


You are one of us.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy hell Part VI is throwing me for a loop whats with everyone with the joestar birthmark (DONT ACTUALLY TELL ME )



TWF said:


> Except that Togashi is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and is a lazy bum whenever he wants to be. Have you seen those squibbles in the later parts of Hunter x Hunter?
> 
> Lol o lol at El Togashi.


He actually went back and redid those chapters if i recall correctly

But yeah hes lazy


----------



## Stroev (Oct 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Holy hell Part VI is throwing me for a loop whats with everyone with the joestar birthmark (_ACTUALLY_ TELL ME )


You heard 'im. Spoilerz are coming!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 5, 2008)

weather report must be a very important character, no wonder jolyne has such a crush on him


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

Weather Report gained a Joestar birth mark because Pucci absorbed Dio's bones, in turn getting one as well and giving them to his brother. Because Dio's bones were from Jonathan's body, and he in turn gained the Joestar birthmark, his "sons" Weather Report, Pucci and GioGio have Joestar birthmarks.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 5, 2008)

wtf, dont spoil us without boxes you asshole


----------



## Stroev (Oct 5, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> wtf, dont spoil us without boxes you asshole


That spoiler's been floating around for quite a while though.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes its a very old spoiler. So old in fact...that's its still considered new and fresh as a spoiler, it seems.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't whether you're sarcastic or not. 
I thought I heard it sometime a while ago on NF, back when I wasn't a member. 
Or it may have been wikipedia.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2008)

Im glad i didnt read it


----------



## Stroev (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm playing the Wii Smash Bros. and I see a lot of JJBA references.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 5, 2008)

Stroev said:


> I'm playing the Wii Smash Bros. and I see a lot of JJBA references.



Luigi, right?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Oct 5, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Luigi, right?



And Fox/Falco/Wolf's FS (Road Roller) and Pikachu's FS (Vanilla Ice)


----------



## Stroev (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, it's been stated that there are references before, but ah well.
And looks like Kazuma has joined us again.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

Snake reminds me of Jonathan Joestar.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 6, 2008)

Well they are both awesome


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a weird urge to see part one made into a live action movie...


Although it would probably end up sucking.


----------



## Felix (Oct 6, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> I have a weird urge to see part one made into a live action movie...
> 
> 
> Although it would probably end up sucking.



There is an Animated Movie of Part 1
Live action would suck


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 6, 2008)

the only part that a live action movie would even come close to doing justice for is part 1


----------



## Felix (Oct 6, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> the only part that a live action movie would even come close to doing justice for is part 1



Part 2 as well


----------



## Ral (Oct 6, 2008)

I buy the English volumes every other month to follow up.

I'm almost done with part one finally. :3


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 6, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> *I have a weird urge to see part one made into a live action movie...*
> 
> 
> Although it would probably end up sucking.



         .


----------



## Schneider (Oct 6, 2008)

Felix said:


> Part 2 as well



Who are going to act as the male strippers that is the Pillar Men?


----------



## Felix (Oct 6, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Who are going to act as the male strippers that is the Pillar Men?



Don't know. Random Amsterdam male strippers


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 6, 2008)

Good God, Pikachu's Final smash looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Oct 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> Snake reminds me of Jonathan Joestar.



How so?





Aokiji said:


> Good God, Pikachu's Final smash looks fucking awesome.



It is really good if you can hit the opponents. It's really fucking hard to control, though


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Who are going to act as the male strippers that is the Pillar Men?



Brad Pitt staring as Wham, Dicaprio as Santana, Robert Downy Jr as ACDC and introducing Snoop Dog as Cars.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 6, 2008)

I can actually see Part I not sucking.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Oct 6, 2008)

Give it a massive budget, good actors, and a competent director...who knows? 

Anyways, I'm rereading part three, and I haven't came across any scans that specifically said that the Hanged Man moved at light speed. Does anyone have it?


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes well, keeping Uwe Bowell within several continents away from a live action JJBA movie would be a good idea.

Though imagining Russel Crowe playing a young Jonathan is a hilarious mental image. And how about that Bohemian Rhapsody, talk about being fuck broken.

Like a Bizarro Heaven's Door.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> Brad Pitt staring as Wham, Dicaprio as Santana, Robert Downy Jr as ACDC and introducing Snoop Dog as Cars.



rofl this mental image is class.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> Brad Pitt staring as Wham, Dicaprio as Santana, Robert Downy Jr as ACDC and introducing *Snoop Dog as Cars.*



:rofl



Hapayahapaya said:


> Give it a massive budget, good actors, and a competent director...who knows?
> 
> Anyways, I'm rereading part three, and I haven't came across any scans that specifically said that the Hanged Man moved at light speed. Does anyone have it?



It was stated that it travels with light and since light moves at lightspeed...





TWF said:


> Yes well, keeping Uwe Bowell within several continents away from a live action JJBA movie would be a good idea.



That's an understatement.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not convinced that its truly light speed. To me, it sounds like the stand is *trapped* in light, kinda like Haku and his mirrors. I got the impression that the Hanged Man just has the reflective properties of light, and not its speed.


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2008)

Hanged Man moves through light at the speed of light. The Stand literally can bounce it self off reflections and reflective surfaces because of light's properties.

It's light speed.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2008)

Stone Ocean volume 12 is out

MediaFire


here are 3 to 12 files ordered and ready for CDisplay


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2008)

So is it true that Raoh was recently brought to life, along with other fictional super heroes and characters, because of that new Stand in Stone Ocean, Taleran?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah

so far i've counted

Astro Boy
Snow White and the Seven Dwarves
one of the Getters
Kenshiro and Raoh
Mickey Mouse
Big bad Wolf
Pinnociho
the Artist Van Gogh
and a famous sculpture


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2008)

Is this Stand potentially stronger then Stairway to Heaven?


----------



## Felix (Oct 7, 2008)

TWF said:


> So is it true that *Raoh* was recently brought to life, along with other fictional super heroes and characters, because of that new Stand in Stone Ocean, Taleran?



What         ?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2008)

TWF said:


> Is this Stand potentially stronger then Stairway to Heaven?



No considering Made in Heaven is the end all be all when it comes to stands.  The only thing better is arguably Gold Experience Requiem


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2008)

Felix said:


> What         ?


----------



## Felix (Oct 7, 2008)

Haha that's fantastic
But yeah, Araki was inspired in Hokuto no Ken...
At least for the first parts


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2008)

Well the first two Jojos...Jonathan and Joseph, were heavily inspired and influenced by Kenshiro in particular. Jonathan looked and acted like Kenshiro, especially with the way he used Hamon/Sendou/Ripple, and Joseph had his personality for psychologically messing with his opponents, especially by predicting what they were going to say.


----------



## Felix (Oct 7, 2008)

TWF said:


> Well the first two Jojos...Jonathan and Joseph, were heavily inspired and influenced by Kenshiro in particular. Jonathan looked and acted like Kenshiro, especially with the way he used Hamon/Sendou/Ripple, and Joseph had his personality for psychologically messing with his opponents, especially by predicting what they were going to say.



Johnathan and Kenshiro are almost impossible to distinguish one from the other


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2008)

Jonathan also isn't a cross dressing fagg0l like Joseph.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 7, 2008)

Jonathan sounds like such a..._man's_ name.
Now if we can team him up with another name like that, hmm...
How 'bout Jonathan and Simon, from Castlevania? Two vampire destroyers would wreak havoc.


----------



## Tash (Oct 7, 2008)

This stand would be prime opportunity for a FotNS and Jojo crossover.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 7, 2008)

Felix said:


> Johnathan and Kenshiro are almost impossible to distinguish one from the other



Jonathan is nice. Kenshiro, only when around kids. 



TWF said:


> Jonathan also isn't a cross dressing fagg0l like Joseph.



You like to remind us of that do you? 



Stroev said:


> Jonathan sounds like such a..._man's_ name.
> Now if we can team him up with another name like that, hmm...
> How 'bout Jonathan and Simon, from Castlevania? Two vampire destroyers would wreak havoc.



Only Simon with his barbarian clothing plz.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 8, 2008)

Bohemian Rhapsody is my favorite battle arc. I can't stop laughing at the awesome hilarity. 
Also, my favorite song.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2008)

Killer Queen > Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 8, 2008)

TWF said:


> Killer Queen < Bohemian Rhapsody.


Close, but no cigar.
Fix'd your mistake.
*EDIT AGAIN:* JESUS JOJO CHRIST WOW. Amazing chapters. Those goats are freaking scary. Looks like there's no way to beat the story, too. Now Weather Report has to do something to save Annasui's ass.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2008)

Killer Queen Bite The Dust. 

And Heaven's Door is still cooler. Especially when you look back at his fight with BOYS II MEN!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 8, 2008)

bohemian rhapsody is just really surreal and strange, spooky and very surprising

i am looking forward to who is the stand user, i also want to see C Moon in action soon


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 9, 2008)

something i never understood, at the end of part 3 when Joseph got a blood transfusion from Dio, why didnt he turn into a vampire exactly?

Vanilla ice did when he drank a little of Dios blood so i got confused


----------



## Taleran (Oct 9, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> bohemian rhapsody is just really surreal and strange, spooky and very surprising
> 
> *i am looking forward to who is the stand user*, i also want to see C Moon in action soon



you really missed it?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 9, 2008)

Stand user hasn't been revealed. Unless you had raw scans and looked ahead. 
But the auther hasn't confirmed it yet, until later.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 10, 2008)

taleran are you saying it was that weird small old dude at the beginning of the arc? that seemed too obvious but i guess it might be him


----------



## Taleran (Oct 10, 2008)

no not him(the old man is one of the story characters) but yes the stand user has been shown up to the end of volume 12, they don't direcly call him out as the stand user but he was shown


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 10, 2008)

hmm it cant be that shop keeper... one of the cops?! oh well i'll find out


----------



## Taleran (Oct 10, 2008)

small hint
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bohemian Rhapsody has one of the longest ranges of any stand to date


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Oct 10, 2008)

Moar hintz please!


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2008)

Was a databook for SBR released on the Stands?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 10, 2008)

there hasn't been a databook released since part V finished


edit: still can't get it fine



*Spoiler*: _The User_ 





and in case your wondering what gives it away, why the birthmark of course, hes one of Dio illigitement kids


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't see a birthmark there, but didn't Pucci get one from absorbing Dio's bones?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 10, 2008)

well i was just showing the guy, that doesn't show up till a bit later in the chapter when the stand first does along with his shoulder being shown


----------



## Stroev (Oct 10, 2008)

So that explains why the stick figure on the sign moved.
And this is the funniest battle yet.


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2008)

Not as funny as Rohan punching that little kid in the face. Also can someone explain to me what the hell Dolce and His Master is about?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 10, 2008)

TWF said:


> Not as funny as Rohan punching that little kid in the face. Also can someone explain to me what the hell Dolce and His Master is about?


Uh...Emphasize, please? 
And no, I like this arc more than any other. Rohan was good, but not as great as Annasui trying to find Mickey.


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2008)

Explain what?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 10, 2008)

TWF said:


> Explain what?


Who's Dolce...?


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2008)

It was a one shot by Araki, like how Dead Man's Questions or Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan was.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah. I see. I've gotta get to these sometime, but work and running keeps me busy.


----------



## Borsalino (Oct 10, 2008)

What chapter does Weather Report first appear in?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 10, 2008)

I think about somewhere in the 30's... maybe 35 IIRC. A little before the Westwood Battle. (VS. Survivor, where everyone fights each other and Westwood has his meteor stand.)


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Oct 10, 2008)

Is that moon thing on his face the birthmark you're talking about?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 10, 2008)

no its not shown on that page if you've read the manga you know the birthmark i'm talking about


Weather Report first appears inside the room then later right before the Jumping Jack Flash fight

volume 4 or 5


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, I thought he would have the Joestar birthmark, but I didn't see it, so I thought he would have a different one maybe? Guess not.

I can't wait to see C Moon in action


----------



## Schneider (Oct 11, 2008)

Good god.. Looks like Dio gave birth to some ugly offsprings. I wonder why Giorno gets all the good genes, and doesn't assist Pucci as one of Dio's sons.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah i figured that was the stand user after i thought about it some more. interesting that they're all dio's kids lol kinda weird too


----------



## Fang (Oct 12, 2008)

Probably because GioGio and Pucci represented the best of the Joestar/Brando bloodlines?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 12, 2008)

uh Enrico isn't a Brando or a Joestar


----------



## Fang (Oct 12, 2008)

Well technically he counts because he absorbed Dio's bones and got the Joestar birthmark, right?


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 12, 2008)

I started reading this a while ago but I took a break due to a virus infecting my computer, I'll begin reading it as soon as possible.

I am currently on Part 3.

I love this manga cause it's long, so I have something to occupy me, and it's really good.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 12, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> I started reading this a while ago but I took a break due to a virus infecting my computer, I'll begin reading it as soon as possible.
> I am currently on Part 3.
> I love this manga cause it's long, so I have something to occupy me, and it's really good.


A good choice, my friend. 



TWF said:


> Well technically he counts because he absorbed Dio's bones and got the Joestar birthmark, right?


Yes. But not as a son, of course.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 12, 2008)

Stroev said:


> A good choice, my friend.



Yup, some good friends of mine recommended it.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 12, 2008)

So does anyone else listen to the namesakes while respective characters have the limelight?
For my two cents, listening to "Wake Me Up Before You Go Go" while watching the arena battle was...a silly time.


----------



## Fang (Oct 12, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Yes. But not as a son, of course.



He still counts as one.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 12, 2008)

TWF said:


> He still counts as one.


How so...? He doesn't have any lineage related to Dio.


----------



## Fang (Oct 12, 2008)

After the bones he does.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Oct 13, 2008)

Did anyone else find it funny that Stroheim happened to give Santana well, his actual name?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm kinda glad there's no J-pop in this, so when a weaboo hears about musical references, they find it only has American/British/Australian music.
No more "dseu" for you.


----------



## drgnrave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Steel Ball Run*

Does anyone know where I could get the Raws and Translations for Steel Ball Run (volumes after Raptor Dio)

Thanks


----------



## Fang (Oct 13, 2008)

PM Taleran.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 14, 2008)

That's handy I was just about to ask the same thing, I just finished volume 5 of SBR. It's interesting, I wonder who the corpse is?


----------



## Schneider (Oct 14, 2008)

Jesus.

I'm wondering if Diego is the main antagonist of SBR or not.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr. President > Diego.


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope not, Diego is really interesting as he is. I don't want to see the guy becoming a big villain, I prefer to think he will become more of a wild card (well, everyone in SBR is a wild card so far - chap.31 XP).


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 14, 2008)

A random thought - since SBR is essentially a universal reboot, is it possible we'll see the Pillar Men again? After all, Stroheim is already kicking about.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2008)

Who knows. Also no Diego isn't the villain in Part VII.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 14, 2008)

Zack_Strife said:


> A random thought - since SBR is essentially a universal reboot, is it possible we'll see the Pillar Men again? After all, Stroheim is already kicking about.



I was also thinking about this.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 14, 2008)

From what I've read, it seems Mr. President is.

And we have a new member who might be posting here. Another one joins our cult.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope Diavolo is somehow introduced into Part VII. Only to get owned worse then he already was by Golden Expierence Requiem.


----------



## Felix (Oct 14, 2008)

Araki should return to his Part 1 and Part 2 roots after SBR


----------



## Stroev (Oct 14, 2008)

Wasn't there a reason why he left his "roots"?


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 14, 2008)

@TWF
NO!!! Diavolo already lasted longer than he deserved (1 panel would already be more than we should be exposed to him)!!!
If Doppio come back, though, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 14, 2008)

Diavolo was the crappiest villain of the series.
And isn't it unlikely he'll return to the part I & II roots? I recall someone mentioning that SBR was basically an excuse to introduce Stands into the part I time frame, it was probably TWF in fact.
I'd like him to do something similar though, I always felt that in the first three parts there's a real build up of history and characters that the later parts just don't have. As cool as Kira was and as cool as Diavolo wasn't I always felt they where just random guys who pretty much came out of nowhere for no reason, they could have essentially been "sub-bosses" on a longer journey. There was never really a point where I thought "yes friend, you're getting it!" the same way I did when Dio was taken out or when Josef beat Wham.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 14, 2008)

I really want Dark Side of the Moon as a stand.


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know about going back to Hamon, but he surely changed the Stand style in SBR.

Before, most Stand had the form of a human/animal that fought in the place of the user (like those things in Mai-HIME or, well... Digimon). But in SBR, they usually work giving the user some new ability, so is the user himself fighting.
At least until the part where the manga was translated, though... don't know beyond this point.

It is somehow simillar to the Hamon - the users are fighting with their own bodies - but with the regular variability of the Stands. It's like the best of each style and I am happy with this, since I always prefered the Stands that were less like a "creature" themselves (Hermit Purple, Emperor, White Album, Oasis...).


----------



## drgnrave (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah. Also the stands are less powerful and more specific than previous parts. Like instead of time control and stuff, we have walking on raindrops, turning the clock back six seconds (ok thats time control lol), and stuff like that. It makes the fights strategic and fun to watch.

Also would love to have Iggy back in SBR.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 15, 2008)

So I'm re-reading the entire series again and I've just hit part three and a slight "wtf?" moment. 
Obviously everyone knows they head out to kill Dio to save Jotaro's mother from her own stand but how does that even work? Killing Dio removes her stand but everyone else keeps theirs?


----------



## drgnrave (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, Jotaro's mother couldn't control her stand, and so they fought dio. My guess is that since Jotaro and Joseph had control, then they were not dependent on Dio being alive, unlike Holly, who could not control the stand.

BTW, anyone notice that if you take

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dio's sons' names (Giorno, Ungaro, Rykiel and Donatello Versace, you get the band GURD?


----------



## Felix (Oct 15, 2008)

Dio has 4 sons? :S


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 15, 2008)

I think Dio was forcing the Stands to be active.
Killing him, this force would stop and the Stands would not try to become active on their own, so Holly would be ok... it's not like she doesn't have a Stand anymore, it's just not active anymore unless she eventually become able to do it on her own (I wonder if with Dio!Pucci, it started all over again).

At least that's what I understood.



@Felix
You should read the last translated chapters of Stone Ocean.
fansubwiki


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 15, 2008)

Ah, I had never thought of it like that.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 16, 2008)

It's official now. Jolyne=GAR. But I don't know if GAR women even exist.




> Rykiel-- boo



Pucci didn't give him anything. He read his ability and made him aware of it.


----------



## Felix (Oct 16, 2008)

accessBR said:


> I think Dio was forcing the Stands to be active.
> Killing him, this force would stop and the Stands would not try to become active on their own, so Holly would be ok... it's not like she doesn't have a Stand anymore, it's just not active anymore unless she eventually become able to do it on her own (I wonder if with Dio!Pucci, it started all over again).
> 
> At least that's what I understood.
> ...



I was caught offguard
Seriously, those guys are scanning chapters at an amazing speed
I thought they would take a few more weeks to complete Volume 13


----------



## drgnrave (Oct 16, 2008)

@ Schneider

Yeah I just reread the chapter, and Rykiel did have his own stand. Misread it since it looked like Pucci was giving him the stand.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2008)

GAR women do exist. Anyway, I wonder if a Josuke alternate will make an appereance in SBR.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 16, 2008)

That would be interesting to see rofl.


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 16, 2008)

Isn't Norisuke Josuke's alternate?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 16, 2008)

accessBR said:


> Isn't Norisuke Josuke's alternate?


If the Wiki I read ic correct, then yes. What is Josuke's battlecry anyway?
I wanna see Fatty's alternate, as well as Kira, Iggy and Leone and Bucciarati.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 17, 2008)

I liked the way Doppipo used his "phones". 
*EDIT:* SBR movies, yo!
Part VII


----------



## Schneider (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a question..

Is it actually possible for a black to have a white as a *twin* brother?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 18, 2008)

Uhh...maybe? Genes and all that will have to come from a white and a black, of course. Does the lucky black guy in SBR have a twin or something?


----------



## Schneider (Oct 18, 2008)

It's Pucci and Weather Report. 2 badass siblings I'd say.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok I need more SBR! I've finished volume 5 and PM'd Taleran like suggested a couple of pages back but I've heard nothing back. I must feed my JoJo addiction, help!


----------



## Schneider (Oct 19, 2008)

Zack_Strife said:


> Ok I need more SBR! I've finished volume 5 and PM'd Taleran like suggested a couple of pages back but I've heard nothing back. I must feed my JoJo addiction, help!


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 20, 2008)

Awesome stuff, thanks guys!


----------



## Stroev (Oct 20, 2008)

Bohemian Rhapsody: BEST FIGHT EVAR!


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 20, 2008)

accessBR said:


> Isn't Norisuke Josuke's alternate?



More like alternate ancestor rather than direct alternate version. Otherwise you would see the resemblance (ala Stroenheim or Abdul)


----------



## Taichi (Oct 20, 2008)

When does Norisuke even appear?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 20, 2008)

After the third Leg. Maybe fourth.


----------



## Taichi (Oct 20, 2008)

Could you give a specific chapter


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 21, 2008)

@Dio Brando
Not necessarily, since Jairo and Jonny are seen as William and Jonathan alternates. :/


----------



## TalikX (Oct 21, 2008)

I've started this manga recently and I'm up to about where Jojo and his master are going to fight Dio. Now the question I'm asking is, does it get any better from here, so far to me its an ok manga, the art kinda bugs me and the story is a bit weird (but thats to be expected) also could someone tell me whether or not Dio is still alive currently in the manga (spoil me i dont mind)


----------



## Stroev (Oct 21, 2008)

In the current story... You could say he's alive.
And yes, it gets _*far*_ better, too. And personally I loved Part I.

If you considered Bleach, Naruto or Fairy Tail to be badass(for whatever strange reason), you will find that "badass" is going to be redefined, my friend.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2008)

It depends on the person but everyone will eventually find something awesome about this manga


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't say it gets much better, since Part I is my favorite after Part II. So, from parts III~VI (too early to evaluate part VII) I say that things are not as great as when Jonathan was around.

However, if you are a fan of more shonenish mangas you will find parts III~VI much better.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 22, 2008)

Each Part has an iconic(maybe that's the wrong word, though..) death for one of the protagonists, ie Fatty, Zeppelis', Bucciarati, etc. 
So who do you think is going down in VII? Johnny? Jairo/Gyro? Tim? Pocoloco?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless Sandman's death was the big death of VII, even though he was an enemy.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> It depends on the person but everyone will eventually find something awesome about this manga


Exactly.
I haven't met a person that told me JJBA sucked.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 24, 2008)

So, I'm thinking holy shit, Weather Report is one bad friend.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 24, 2008)

His brother still beats him, though.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 25, 2008)

Weather Report.Is.Fucking.Sweet.

Nah seriously, he's one big friend. I'd put him second to Jotaro.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 25, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Sakura of the Crimson Sky and Ghassassin are the worst offenders (Sakura especially).


And my sig in OMF bashes about how the mods make the forum...unentertaining. And closing the thread just becuase "scars" wasn't a good enough reason for a thread? WTF?

And Weather is truly badass.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Oct 26, 2008)

Holy shit, Weather Report is fucking awesome with his memories back.


----------



## Felix (Oct 26, 2008)

What the hell. Just because he got his memories back Weather Report turned into a psycho...

Not sure if I'm ok with that


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2008)

Dear god Versace is fucking hilarious in his flashback.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 26, 2008)

Once Heavy Weather's over, all's left is Star Platinum The World and Pucci's last 2 satnds, IIRC.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Oct 26, 2008)

Anybody else notice a similarity between Versace's past and the movie "Holes"?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2008)

Is there supposed to be a major difference between Star Platinum The World, or does no one not know what it does yet?


----------



## Fang (Oct 26, 2008)

That's where Araki got the inspiration for Versace.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2008)

I just started reading Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. It's a very interesting manga. I'm on adventure 21 atm.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm reading again, on volume 25 right now. Lol, video games.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 27, 2008)

Keeeeeeeeeeeep reading.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 27, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Is there supposed to be a major difference between Star Platinum The World, or does no one not know what it does yet?



Doesn't he get his five second time stop back? Maybe not, from what I've read elsewhere SPTW is actually weaker in stats than regular SP.


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2008)

Jotaro's time stopping ability was weaker in Part IV and Part VI then it was in Part III. Dio's The World at its peak was ten seconds, while Jotaro's was five seconds.

Star Platinum - The World at its peak > Star Platinum at its peak.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 28, 2008)

SBR is up on OenMango, for those of you who read there.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah I'm reading it right now, am on chapter 14

Where does SBR reside chronologically in terms of release? And why did Araki draw something from the 19th century?


----------



## Schneider (Oct 29, 2008)

SBR is Jojo alternate universe. Chronologically it happens after Stone Ocean.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't believe I'm actually reading a manga about a horse race


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2008)

Schneider said:


> SBR is Jojo alternate universe. Chronologically it happens after Stone Ocean.



Its the continution of Jojo, since Stairway to Heaven restarted the series, and since Araki wanted to retcon Part I and Part II.

Its not a straight up alternate universe though.



Zaru said:


> I can't believe I'm actually reading a manga about a horse race



Mr. President.


----------



## Felix (Oct 29, 2008)

TWF said:


> Its the continution of Jojo, since Stairway to Heaven restarted the series, and since Araki wanted to *retcon Part I and Part II.*
> 
> Its not a straight up alternate universe though.
> 
> ...



They were my faves


----------



## sayewonn (Oct 29, 2008)

Felix said:


> What the hell. Just because he got his memories back Weather Report turned into a psycho...
> 
> Not sure if I'm ok with that



It's entirely possible that he was always that way to begin with prior to losing his memories.  At least that's how i interpreted it.


----------



## Felix (Oct 29, 2008)

sayewonn said:


> It's entirely possible that he was always that way to begin with prior to losing his memories.  At least that's how i interpreted it.



The Flashback chapters says no


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 30, 2008)

So I've been playing the new Castlevania and I couldn't help but notice that almost all the rings you get are named after part 3 stands.

I just got the World ring...

Also there's a boss who looks like Raoh and when he dies he raises one fist and is surrounded by a beam of light.

At least the designers have got taste.  The last two games had a boss who threw knives and stopped time by saying 'Za Warudo'.


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> So I've been playing the new Castlevania and I couldn't help but notice that almost all the rings you get are named after part 3 stands.
> 
> I just got the World ring...
> 
> ...



I noticed that as well
Did not notice the Rings though
However they could be based on the Tarot cards, just like the stands. Might be a coincidence

And yes, that boss that stopped the time was in the Clock Tower of Dawn of Sorrow right?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2008)

also one of the items was a stand that came out and repeatably punched things


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

Taleran said:


> also one of the items was a stand that came out and repeatably punched things



Did not know about that one


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2008)

Blame it on the fact that Araki hated the Hamon/Sendou System. Which is why Part I and Part II will never be released in North America.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 30, 2008)

Why did he hate it so much? I always thought Hamon was brilliant.


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

Zack_Strife said:


> Why did he hate it so much? I always thought Hamon was brilliant.



Same
He probably felt it was ripped off or something

His artstyle was also very similar to Fist of the North Star


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 31, 2008)

Taleran said:


> also one of the items was a stand that came out and repeatably punched things



Oh yeah, I think it was in Aria/Down of Sorrow.  Not surprising the designers are Jojo fans because part 1 kind of had a Castlevania vibe.  Johnathan's leather outfit and going to the castle of a powerful vampire...

The early parts where heavily influenced by HnK though.  Maybe hamon was too simple compared to the unique and infinitely variable stand system.  I think I liked the early parts for the characters more than ripple though, cool as it was.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 31, 2008)

I call for a cameo of Jonathan in next Castlevania game. C'mon, Iga...


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2008)

JJBA predates Castlevania me thinks. I don't know, I've only played the first one they made for the Playstation, which IMO is still the best one.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Nov 1, 2008)

Zack_Strife said:


> Why did he hate it so much? I always thought Hamon was brilliant.



He probably felt it limited what he could do for the fights. Stands are definitely the more flexible system on the whole.

I like what he does in SBR, combining aspects of both Ripple and Stands.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 1, 2008)

Pocoloco's "stand" still hasn't been given a name yet, hasn't it?


----------



## Fang (Nov 1, 2008)

Can't believe we're so close to the end with Part VI with C-Moon coming up in Stone Ocean. And then after that Stairway to Heaven/Made in Heaven.


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm a fair way into Part 5, where the gang are heading out to find Polno's hidden treasure, but I gotta ask, just how broken is Gold Experience?

The sheer number of applications and scope to do shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

Golden Expierence isn't that broken. Your thinking of Golden Experience Requiem, which is even more broken then Silver Chariot Requiem which is a massive soul transplanter and destroyer, causes evolution and can swap things out.


----------



## Bonten (Nov 3, 2008)

It seems a lot of the main character's stands are super powerful but near the end of their story it's usually on a similar level to the enemy's.

Heavy Weather is dragging a little for me atm, seems like those snails have been growing for the entire part. :/ At least it's coming to an end now though.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

Wes isn't the main character of Part VI. Also, the strongest and most powerful Stands are typically the main villains and main characters for the most part.

The World - Time Stopper.
Killer Queen/Another One Bites The Dust - Time Looper.
King Crimson - Time Eraser/Skipper.
White Snakes/C-Moon/Stairway to Heaven - Soul/Gravity/Reality Manipulator.


----------



## Bonten (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah I'd guessed as much, his stand going out of control was just going on a bit for me.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

Golden Expierence Requiem isn't out of control other then the fact its automatic and truly sentient as well as to the fact taht it doesn't need GioGio to actually direct it if it wants to do something.

NOTORIOUS BIG was insanely broken as well, its always faster then its opponent and its speed is infinite.


----------



## Bonten (Nov 3, 2008)

Ah I meant Weather Report.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

Its still quite powerful.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 3, 2008)

JJBA is the DragonBall of brokeness.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

TWF's dead lol is gone, huh?

I think my favorite stand from Part V/Golden Wind is now defiently either Metallica or Kraftwerk.

I miss you Sale.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 3, 2008)

So I've finally been reading part 6 and it started off pretty weird but I've been getting into it.  I just finished the Planet Waves fight which was brutal and awesome.  Can't wait to see more of Annasui and Pucci.  

My favorite enemy stand so far is probably Jumpin' Jack Flash.  I just had to look up raining frogs after that...I had no idea it was true.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, TWF, are you sad? 

And Annasui will reach amazing levels of hilarity at the Bohemian Rhapsody fight.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

What the hell is your sig from? Also Kraftwerk was probably one of the most damn awesome stands and fights in the entirety of JJBA.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> What the hell is your sig from? Also _Bohemian Rhapsody_ was probably one of the most damn awesome stands and fights in the entirety of JJBA.


It's ExDeath from Final Fantasy V. 

And you made a spelling mistake. Luckily I fixed it for ya.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

No one cares about Otaku dreams from Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> No one cares about Otaku dreams from Bohemian Rhapsody.


Astro Boy, Raoh, Kenshiro, Mickey Mouse, crazy-ass goats?
Kidding me, mang?


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

Underworld was cooler then it. Versace > Ugaro.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> Underworld was cooler then it. Ungaro > Versace.


Classic manga > revived memories.

And _another_ spelling mistake. Have you gotten lazy or what?


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh no I don't think so.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> Oh no I don't think so.


...
I can't think of what to say. 

Also, sleepy. I'll pick up this battle later!


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2008)

2 more volumes of Stone Ocean left


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2008)

What will the final battle be like, I wonder, with SBR.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, I'm really liking part 6 now.  Weather and Pucci have a great backstory, though seriously what the fuck's with the slugs.

Bohemian Rhapsody and Jailhouse Rock were hilarious, Joleyne was such a badass against Sky High and Underworld.  Greatness all around...


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2008)

Versace is defiently one of my favorite characters in Stone Ocean. It was hilarious how Hermes slowly changed genders though.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 5, 2008)

I hear Jolyne gets pretty manly too at the end...

I'm surprised how much Pucci has grown on me.  I liked his scenes with Dio but I really started liking him with the flashback chapters.  His motivations and character are making a lot more sense now.

Think I'm going to make a Pucci set


----------



## Taleran (Nov 5, 2008)

Just you wait


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2008)

Jolyne gets an adam's apple. That's really about it. Also is it just me or are the RAWs making it seem like White Snakes starts to look like The World slightly when it becomes C-Moon after Pucci absorbed Dio's bones?


----------



## Schneider (Nov 5, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I hear Jolyne gets pretty manly too at the end...



She's certainly more man than Giorno will ever be. One of her greatest feat was setting herself on fire while saying Jotaro-esque lines in Sky High fight.

Wes is still the number one friend though.


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2008)

Josuke > Wes.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 5, 2008)

Mullets > 10 inch dick hair. And Wes is more pimp than Josuke by miles.


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2008)

Crazy Diamond's fights with Highway Star, Killer Queen, Bad Company and Super Fly > anything Wes has ever done.

And Josuke's hair is manly.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 5, 2008)

What was the url for that italian site with all the jjba fanart?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd find it funny if the Dio we all know and love appeared in SBR.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 5, 2008)

Schneider said:


> *She's certainly more man than Giorno will ever be*. One of her greatest feat was setting herself on fire while saying Jotaro-esque lines in Sky High fight.
> 
> Wes is still the number one friend though.



What is this faggotry?


----------



## Zack_Strife (Nov 5, 2008)

You have to admit Giorno lacked in the usual Joestar manliness. Hell Araki even had a gay joke involving him in there.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 5, 2008)

Well you gotta admit, JJBA has a lot of sexual...tension to it. Between the ridiculously masculine bodies of Johnathan, Joseph, and Jolyne (lol) and the fuzziness of characters like Annasui, you gotta wonder...

Anyways, Skyhigh is one of the most original stands I've seen in a while. Rods? Awesome.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 5, 2008)

Rods were another thing I looked up after reading...

And what's this insulting people for being pretty? Giorno had some of the best tactics, motivations and fights of any Joestar.

Dio is a pretty boy too, and he makes superpowered bastard children to pass the time.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 6, 2008)

Who the hell is Wes?  You mean Weather Report?


----------



## G-Man (Nov 6, 2008)

Incidentally, anyone else notice a lot of the Stands in Part 6 look like rejected old-school Iron Man villains?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 6, 2008)

G-Man said:


> Who the hell is Wes?  You mean Weather Report?



Yes. Keep up or pay attention.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh I didn't notice 4 more chapters got released yesterday.  Weather continues to get more awesome...but is it just me or was the snail explanation nonsense?  White Snake keeps pulling new abilities out of its ass too.

Good stuff though, and just a few more chapters til Made in Heaven and then I can start on part 7.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 6, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Oh I didn't notice 4 more chapters got released yesterday.  *Weather continues to get more awesome...but is it just me or was the snail explanation nonsense?*  White Snake keeps pulling new abilities out of its ass too.
> 
> Good stuff though, and just a few more chapters til Made in Heaven and then I can start on part 7.



Mind over matter.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 6, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> Mind over matter.


You forgot the "bizarre" part of the title as well.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Nov 6, 2008)

The snail power was just some super powered subliminal suggestion/placebo effect. Given what's come before I don't find it so unbelievable in the context of the universe it's in.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 6, 2008)

he is pretty hot


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 7, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> What was the url for that italian site with all the jjba fanart?



I've been wondering this too.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't believe how big the PIS Pucci got from surviving Weather Report.



Kakashi sucks said:


> he is pretty hot



Holy shit. 

He doesn't age?!


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 7, 2008)

Zack_Strife said:


> You have to admit Giorno lacked in the usual Joestar manliness. Hell Araki even had a gay joke involving him in there.



Being a genius >>>> being manly

From the start of the chapter, GG was a fucking genius. The guy was even able to figure out stands with little to no information at all and was able to use his stand in ridiculous ways.

Weather Report vs Enrico Pucci is being incredible so far, though I did hate how Pucci already had the effect figured out.

But I still lol'ed when he tried to take over Annasui's eyes to avoid the frozen blood spikes.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 7, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Being a genius >>>> being manly



Hell no. That's just the same as saying Light Yagami>>>>Kenshiro. 



> Weather Report vs Enrico Pucci is being incredible so far, though I did hate how Pucci already had the effect figured out.
> 
> But I still lol'ed when he tried to take over Annasui's eyes to avoid the frozen blood spikes.



3 words: lol car crash.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 7, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Also, that Araki collage made me think of something.  Why did Joseph age so much in part 3 if he was a hamon user? Lisa Lisa was like 50 and she looked 20.


Remember, he was a real playa. Maybe it was some kind of STD?


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 7, 2008)

Judging by Joseph's performance in part 3, you can see he was not using Hamon anymore. In order to keep the youth, one must be always breathing in "Hamon style".

But he still was pretty good to his age compared to normal people. I mean, he was almost with 70 in part 3!

He aged a lot from Part 3 to 4, though :/


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 8, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Hell no. That's just the same as saying Light Yagami>>>>Kenshiro.



You misunderstood me, my friend. I said being genius>>>>>>being manly, not being GAR.

It is obvious that Kenshiro is GAR and nothing surpasses GAR.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 8, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> You misunderstood me, my friend. I said being genius>>>>>>being manly, not being GAR.
> 
> It is obvious that Kenshiro is GAR and nothing surpasses GAR.



GAR isn't the same as manly?

That's news to me.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2008)

Obligatory post about how much of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Diavolo is.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, Diavolo wasn't _that_ bad! Doppio was pretty funny. And King Crimson has got to be the coolest name for a stand.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2008)

What a terrible post.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 8, 2008)

TWF said:


> What a terrible post.



King Crimson is a great band.

And if you're gonna call a character a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you might as well extend it to the whole verse. I have yet to see a normal heterosexual in the whole manga. Between ridiculously oily/buff/half-naked pillar-men, giorno, and Jolyne's biceps, theres a lot of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to go around.


----------



## Brighton Rock (Nov 8, 2008)

Just because it was a good band doesn't make it a good Stand, and it wasn't. King Crimson was one of the sketchiest and most over-powered Stands in the series and had to be defeated by another of the sketchiest and most over-powered Stand in the series. Golden Wind was good, but holy Moses, the end was just awful.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 8, 2008)

Pucci is the prison priest, right?


----------



## Schneider (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, Polnareff lost, 3 of Bucci's gang died, and pretty much Giorno or anyone left has no power to beat King Crimson. What do you expect? Normal GE/Sex Pistols/Spice Girl beating King Crimson would require a lot larger PIS to work.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Nov 8, 2008)

Gio beating Diavolo actually ran a lot like Jotaro beating Dio in the end with main character basically going "lol no." at the bad guy. I think Jotaro's actually had something of a build up though, with him properly fighting Dio and gradually beginning to move in the time stop where as GER just came out of nowhere.
And for the record all Joestar's are geniuses by nature, look at how Jotaro used those magazines to partially block the knives and play dead or how Joseph tricked Straights into using SRSE on his reflection.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 8, 2008)

Brighton Rock said:


> Just because it was a good band doesn't make it a good Stand, and it wasn't. King Crimson was one of the sketchiest and most over-powered Stands in the series and had to be defeated by another of the sketchiest and most over-powered Stand in the series. Golden Wind was good, but holy Moses, the end was just awful.



I thought King Crimson would be a lot better if his powers just applied to prediction. Time skipping or time erasing or whatever the hell he did encroaches on ZA WARUDO's territory a little too much. 

Diavolo's backstory was just stupid, thankfully Doppio made up for that.

Yeah, GER is ridiculously overpowered, but that's basically what happens when you get hit by the stand arrow.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 8, 2008)

Who do you think is the ballsiest of them?

Jolyne is manlier than many male manga characters. (an I'm not talking about her body. )


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd say Joseph. Going up against creatures two levels higher up in the food chain with only your wits and a breathing technique is pretty ballsy.

Although voluntarily stopping your own heart (Jotaro) and setting yourself on fire (Jolyne) is pretty up there too.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 8, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> I'd say Joseph. Going up against creatures two levels higher up in the food chain with only your wits and a breathing technique is pretty ballsy.
> 
> Although voluntarily stopping your own heart (Jotaro) and setting yourself on fire (Jolyne) is pretty up there too.


GioGio also got himself infected by Purple Haze. 

At times like this I really pity those that think Bleach or Naruto is incredibly badass.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 8, 2008)

Stroev said:


> GioGio also got himself infected by Purple Haze.
> *
> At times like this I really pity those that think Bleach or Naruto is incredibly badass.*



Haha, I know, right?

Giorno was confidence incarnate, though he was a lil on the flamboyant side. He reminds me of Griffith, minus the being an asshole thing. He was a born Winrar.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 8, 2008)

GioGio's hair automatically negates any manly or cool thing he has done.

Opposite for Josuke


----------



## Schneider (Nov 8, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> Opposite for Josuke



So Josuke is actually a pussy with a manly hair?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 8, 2008)

Josuke's hair is actually a scale for the size of his dick.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 9, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Josuke's hair is actually a scale for the size of his dick.



Fuck.. 

I'll let you win this time.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish Josuke was able to make an appearence and role like Jotaro did in Part IV for Part VI. Late 20's/Early 30's Josuke would be bad-ass in Stone Ocean.

Stupid GioGio.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 9, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> GioGio's hair automatically negates any manly or cool thing he has done.
> 
> Opposite for Josuke



Eh, it looks pretty pimp if you ask me.

Now their clothes really hurt their manliness, lol.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 9, 2008)

I just want The World to belong to a new stand user in SBR.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

I just want to see a younger Josuke and Jotaro.

Or Killer Queen.


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think they will make "clones" of the JoJos. The JoJos must be unique.
That's why the Stroheims are identical, the same for the Abduls. But Jonathan/Johnny are completely different (and Will/Jairo since the later is an "honorary" JoJo ) - and Josuke/Norisuke if they are the same (or whatever you would call them).
You can bet Part 8 JoJo will look nothing like Joseph.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

You mean Gyro.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 9, 2008)

TWF said:


> You mean Gyro.


Well, it says "Jairo" on his belt or wherever it was...



accessBR said:


> I don't think they will make "clones" of the JoJos. The JoJos must be unique.
> But Jonathan/Johnny are completely different (and Will/Jairo since the later is an "honorary" JoJo ) - and Josuke/Norisuke if they are the same (or whatever you would call them).
> You can bet Part 8 JoJo will look nothing like Joseph.


And Part 8 may not take place chronologically after 7. So the next JoJo won't have to be an alternate Joseph.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Yoshikage Kira is the hero of Part 10: Another One Breaks The Diamond.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 9, 2008)

TWF said:


> Yoshikage Kira is the hero of Part 10: Another One Breaks The Diamond.


I was going to once again quote and edit your post, but decided not to to.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Because I'd make you Bite The Dust.


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 9, 2008)

TWF said:


> You mean Gyro.



No, I don't.


@Stroev
I hate how little I now about SBR and how damn curious I am about it -__- but ok, I could restrain myself from searching for spoilers up to this point, now we'll probably be able to get SBR doses faster.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

His name is Gyro, just like how Joseph's name isn't Yoseph. Also weren't you that guy bitching about finding out that Pucci dies at the end of Stone Ocean?


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually his name is ジャイロ.
If you romanize it as Gyro, Jairo, Zyailo is up to you. *I* use Jairo because (1) it is a real name and (2) THIS image (look at his leg).

If you want to call him Gyro, J-Lo, Mr.Weird Beard, good for you. I call him Jairo, good for me.


About Pucci, probably. I remember that. You thought I was complaining about you "spoiling" Pucci's death (what was obvious), but nah... I was actually talking about other spoiler you made in that message:

*Spoiler*: __ 



You said Weather Report was the one killing him.
It was somehow a spoiler 'cause it was the same as saying 'Weather Report will not die' (at least until the final battle).
And it is specially ruining things for me right now, 'cause while everyone thinks Weather is dead (based on the chapter translated so far) I know he will come back :/
I am still trying to convince myself it could be some "fake spoiler", so the doubt will keep me in the suspense... but I am failing miserably ;_;




I remember you saying that time something like "we all know thanks to the RAW..." but no we don't ;__;
Some (many) of us ignore the RAW so we can follow the story as it is translated. Therefore, it doesn't matter if Stone Ocean was released years ago, what is yet not translated remains as spoiler now (I'm saying just to avoid future spoilers).


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

His name is Gyro. I don't know a single person whose look at any scans of Steel Ball Run and seen Jairo.

As for Weather Report, its not my job to spoiler things from the RAWs.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 9, 2008)

It's pretty obvious that Araki's intention was to call him Gyro. Gyro does mean spinning, which is exactly what his ability is.

It's like calling Guts Gattsu; I'm sure that the most proper way to pronounce the characters would make something like Gat-tsu, but it's plainly obvious that Miura was going for the word "guts", which is what the main character has a whole lot of.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Well its also very obvious that Miura's intentions were his name to be read and seen as Gutts, not Gattsu, like you said. The same goes for Gyro with Araki.

Just like again how Joseph's name is proper and western and not Yoseph like some saw from a writing on his name in the manga.


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 9, 2008)

:/ I will not take too much of my time on this subject, so I will just make one post. I will try to put everything I can into it 'cause I will not care doing other posts about it later.



Well I don't remember Joseph's name being written 'Yoseph', but I remember when it was written 'Josef'.
And the reason we know now it is Joseph, with PH, is because Araki romanized the name other times after that and the PH was repeated more than once, unlike the F (never used again.

Jairo's name, on the other hand, was romanized *only once by Araki*, and it was 'JAIRO'. *J. A. I. R. O*. Araki himself chose this romanization, I am not talking about me now.

Gyro fits the spinning theme? Sure (and is so badass!). But Araki chose to call him Jairo, boo hoo!
Maybe he chose this name because it sounds exactly like "gyro" in japanese: the japanese people, when using foreign names, focus on how the word sounds because the katakana is an alphabet based on phonemes.

The Jairo case is simillar to 'Arystar Krory', a character from D.Gray-man. The mangaka chose a name that sounds exactly like 'Aleister Crowley' in japanese instead of going directly to the later (and historic) name.

It is not like calling Guts Gattsu, that would be the case of 'Ziyairo', not Jairo.

Of course, if Araki writes that guy's name again in our alphabet and he makes it 'Gyro', then we'll have a 50/50. But, so far, he only wrote the name once and it was:

Crystal clear, huh?



But, as I said, you call him how you want to!!!
We all know that Lee and Neji's master is called "Might Guy", but all of us prefer to call him Maito Gai still 

Just don't try to say I am wrong for calling him that way (since Araki himself chose Jairo over Gyro).

Of course, Araki can change that way in future (he doesn't seem to care that much about how the names are written in the latin alphabet) and start to write 'Gyro' (why not? It is cool as hell).
If it happens maybe I will keep calling him Jairo, but well, suck it, I do 'cause I can 


Are you convinced now? Not? Think I was only saying crap? Whatever! Keep moving, let the 'gravity' flow.
Changing the subject, someone realized C-MOON's ability has nothing to do with that scene of that lady's baby getting old? Did Araki quited that idea? o_O


----------



## Stroev (Nov 9, 2008)

...Even though this time an actual picture by Araki himself has his leg say "Jairo".


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Its repeatedly spelled Gyro from the dialouge.

Hurr hurr.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 9, 2008)

Point taken. I guess we just have to ask Araki if that was on purpose or whether his spelling sucks


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me why the President of the USA in SBR is dressed up like an 18th century British dude?

It's 1890!


----------



## Stroev (Nov 9, 2008)

Off topic, but I wonder when the "big death" is going to come. (ie Fatty, Kakyoin, Iggy, Bucciarati).

And I'm still waiting for Super JoJo Bros. or JoJo Adventure Dissida. (Can't think up of anything for SNK vs. Capcom)


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 10, 2008)

TWF said:


> Yoshikage Kira is the hero of Part 10: Another One Breaks The Diamond.



Lol. **


----------



## Stroev (Nov 10, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Lol. **


Ryoma's job now.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2008)

That's awesome, Taleran.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 11, 2008)

@Taleran: That's awesome!

And it's C-Moon bitches!


*Spoiler*: _Rape time bitch!_


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol at Johnny's hand.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the link Taleran thats my new wallpaper


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2008)

C-Moon is one of the best damn Stands I've liked since Kraftwerk.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 11, 2008)

TWF said:


> C-Moon is one of the best damn Stands I've liked since Kraftwerk.


Once again, almost was going to memberfuck your post. 

And C-Moon is once again going to fuck some shit up. 

And reps for Taleran.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 11, 2008)

Heavy Weather and C-Moon have just been shitting on all the other Part 6 stands so far. fucking epic.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been thinking again about Jolyne's mother.

So who else thinks Jotaro got his loli on with the Runaway girl? (Part 3)


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 12, 2008)

Stroev said:


> I've been thinking again about Jolyne's mother.
> 
> So who else thinks Jotaro got his loli on with the Runaway girl? (Part 3)


----------



## Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

Jolyne is so goddamn manly that she is going to beat Joseph and Josuke real soon.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 12, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Jolyne is so goddamn manly that she is going to beat Joseph and Josuke real soon.



If that only was true for her mind only.....


----------



## Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

She still have boobs, but she's pretty buff. I can say for certain she's buffer than Giorno and Johnny, a LOT. Perhaps on equal footing with current Jotaro, Pucci, and current Dio.

Also, FYI Araki had switched genders in Stone Ocean. Annasui and Hermes Costello were female in the past.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 12, 2008)

What the hell was he smoking?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 12, 2008)

I can't get into Stone Ocean.  Finally finished part 5 and managed to get to White Snake stealing the disks and ....blegh.  Think I'm just gonna say fuck it and skip to SBR.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 12, 2008)

Schneider said:


> She still have boobs, but she's pretty buff. I can say for certain she's buffer than Giorno and Johnny, a LOT. Perhaps on equal footing with current Jotaro, Pucci, and current Dio.
> 
> Also, FYI Araki had switched genders in Stone Ocean. Annasui and Hermes Costello were female in the past.



Well at least Annasui never outright said he was a girl before he became important in the story.  Hermes is living up to his/her name being like a hermaphrodite...I could have sworn she had boobs in one of the most recent chapters.


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2008)

Hermes was retconned by his gender into a male, Annusai was never outright stated or showcased, so its not so obvious with him.

Anyway, Jolyne was only buffed because it showcases her transition from a frail girl to a strong woman. She also at times seem's to have an adam's apple.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh also, C-Moon is damn awesome.  I wonder how Jolyne will recover her arm being imploded...


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 12, 2008)

TWF said:


> Hermes was retconned by his gender into a male, Annusai was never outright stated or showcased, so its not so obvious with him.
> 
> Anyway, Jolyne was only buffed because it showcases her transition from a frail girl to a strong woman. She also at times seem's to have an adam's apple.



Ewww, seriously, wtf?

Jolyne getting buff isn't really that bad, but Hermes being a guy? 

Also, all that getting strong shit could've been done without gicing her adam's apples and making her buffer than Jotaro.


----------



## Felix (Nov 12, 2008)

Wait a second
Isn't Hermes a girl?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 12, 2008)

I always thought Annasui was a guy... 
Goddammit Araki.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 12, 2008)

HOw can a mangaka create the manliest and the faggiest characters at the same time?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, he _is_ Araki Hirohiko...

I heard he also made an amazing manga called JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. So maybe his amazing bizzare talent is in this?


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 12, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Who do you think is the ballsiest of them?
> 
> Jolyne is manlier than many male manga characters. (an I'm not talking about her body. )



I have to say Joseph.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 13, 2008)

He could have pulled it off better if he didn't introduce her by saying she hides money in her boobs...Kind of a hard thing to forget.


Here's a question though now that most of us have read the majority of jjba.  How do you rank the Jojos in quality?


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Rohan's Bizarre Adventures is the Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan one shot.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 13, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Yeah, I wondered about that too.
> 
> At least Steel Ball Run has a justification for it.
> 
> ...


Gyro is a Zepelli isnt he? 

Jonathan>Joseph(part 2 version)>Jotaro>Old Joseph>Josuke>Joylne>GioGio

Cant place Johny anywhere till i get farther in SBR


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 13, 2008)

Another JJBA fighting game would be awesome. I heard the one on PS was pretty good, really in-depth and everything.

And I'm sure this question has been done to DEATH before, but what do you think is the strongest stand? Stands that have been altered by the Stand Arrow, or that are related to the fusion of a certain green baby and a priest, don't count. I'm wondering what the strongest "default" stand is. And what the strongest stands in part 3,4,5, and 6 were.

and Notorious B.I.G. is out of the question.


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2008)

How you ranked Jotaro and Josuke below Joseph and Jonathan is beyond me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 13, 2008)

Ripple fanboy I am 

Though now that i look at it id probaly put Josuke over part 3 Joseph


----------



## Fang (Nov 14, 2008)

It goes as followed for me:

In terms of plot, drama and emotional appeal: Phantom Blood, Diamond Is Unbreakable, Stardust Crusaders, Stone Ocean, Golden Wind.

In terms of villains: Kira Yoshikage, Dio Brando, Enrico Pucci, Cars, Diavolo.

In terms of heroes: Josuke, Joseph (Part 2), Jotaro/Jolyne, Jonathan (its really hard to rank the first/original Jojo, especially considering how absolutely bad-ass his fight with Dio Brando was and their connection).


----------



## Schneider (Nov 14, 2008)

My ranks for Main chars:
Stand powers:
1. GioGio
2. Jotaro
3. Josuke
4. Jolyne
5. Joseph

As characters:
1. Jotaro
2. Jonathan
3. Joseph
4. Jolyne
5. Josuke
6. GioGio

Villains:
Stand Powers
1. Enrico Pucci
2. Dio Brando
3. Diavolo
4. Yoshikage Kira

As characters:
1. Dio Brando
2. Yoshikage Kira
3. Enrico Pucci
4. Cars
5. Diavolo


----------



## Zack_Strife (Nov 14, 2008)

Hermes has breasts in the most recent chapters, wtf is this gender bending shit? As for the "goatee" thing I always assumed it was some sort of facial markings, like Caeser had.


----------



## Taichi (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats not hair those markings are scars. It says so in her profile.


----------



## Fang (Nov 14, 2008)

Look at what I found.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Nov 14, 2008)

Taichi said:


> Thats not hair those markings are scars. It says so in her profile.



Ah. It's been ages since I've read anyone's profiles, that explains that then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm already on chapter 260 of JJBA. I'm really getting into this manga, as you can already tell.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 14, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'm already on chapter 260 of JJBA. I'm really getting into this manga, as you can already tell.


One of us! One of us!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2008)

Stroev said:


> One of us! One of us!



I'm already up to where Giorno makes his appearance. Very nice.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 14, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'm already up to where Giorno makes his appearance. Very nice.


Keep it coming, then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Keep it coming, then.



Oh, yessum.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 14, 2008)

Has anyone here played the JJBA fighting game for PS?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> Has anyone here played the JJBA fighting game for PS?


Sadly I havn't.

And I see how C-Moon relates to the green baby's powers. The baby's abilities keep it from anyone getting near it, whilst C-Moon protects Pucci with the gravity field.

...Now White Snake, I can only see the ATGC codons still etched onto the body. Can't find any relation to C-Moon's powers.

*EDIT:*Hell yes! Jotaro is coming back! Now for the last two stands to appear.

*Freaking EDIT #2* I lol'd at Freshy's explanation. "Waarudo". Heh.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah I have emulator with a Rom


so close to the end of 'Jojo's Bizarre Adventure' then hopefully quick SBR scans


----------



## Yammy (Nov 15, 2008)

wait wtf this shit is still in production?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah Araki said he had planned for 9 parts and 7 isn't even done yet


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 15, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Gyro is a Zepelli isnt he?
> 
> Jonathan>Joseph(part 2 version)>Jotaro>Old Joseph>Josuke>Joylne>GioGio
> 
> Cant place Johny anywhere till i get farther in SBR



JOnathan wasn't that awesome, he was pretty dull compared to the others. But  he makes it up in manliness, so that's OK. Also, why do you seperate young and old Joseph?



TWF said:


> How you ranked Jotaro and Josuke below Joseph and Jonathan is beyond me.



You highly underrate Joseph. Dude had everything.


----------



## Yammy (Nov 15, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> JOnathan wasn't that awesome, he was pretty dull compared to the others. But  he makes it up in manliness, so that's OK. Also, why do you seperate young and old Joseph?
> 
> 
> 
> You highly underrate Joseph. Dude had everything.



They are 2 different ppl. Young joeseph was a kickass dude with plans out the ass and crazy Hamon.  Then they stick old joeseph as some pervert with a weak stand unbecoming of him.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2008)

Joeseph was always a pervert


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 15, 2008)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> They are 2 different ppl. Young joeseph was a kickass dude with plans out the ass and crazy Hamon.  Then they stick old joeseph as some pervert with a weak stand unbecoming of him.



No they aren't. They are the same person.

And as Taleran said, wasn't Joseph going "I wanna flip these girls' dresses " in New York?


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Look at what I found.



Look at all the dongs who ignored this post.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Look at all the dongs who ignored this post.



Especially the ones who speak Italian


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2008)

Because the letter A through E require translating from Italian.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 15, 2008)

"POTENZA DISTRUTTIVA"

"DURATA AZIONE"

Yup, only A through E.

I assume they mean destructive power and duration, respectively. But I thought Stands had 6 stats, and those aren't one of them.


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah I wonder what Velocita and Precisione stand for.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 15, 2008)

You don't need to know Italian to understand em.

Is this canon? I didn't see it in any chapter.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 15, 2008)

My guess would be.

Velocita = Velocity

Precisione = Precision

They sound almost like spanish words.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 15, 2008)

You fail at sarcasm.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 15, 2008)

I was just adding my input.

Sorry I didn't catch your sarcasm over the internet.


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> You don't need to know Italian to understand em.
> 
> Is this canon? I didn't see it in any chapter.



Considering how the Stand Databooks didn't come out till during Part V. And what we're seeing are the rough sketches and drawnings from Araki's sketch books and earlier pencils, probably they are.

At that point, the six stats for Stands didn't come out until Golden Wind.

Ie Part IV Echoes Act III has a A in speed, and lower stats without the sixth being developed until it first came out.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2008)

They're called "cognates".

Journey to the West reference in Pt. 5 of C-Moon battle.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 16, 2008)

So how do you think Jolyne got out of that? Maybe she learned how to completely unravel herself?

For the record, I rank the Joestars: 
1. Joseph 2. Giorno 3. Jotaro 4. Jolyne 5. Johnathan 6. Josuke

and the villains: 1. Dio 2. Kira 3. Pucci 4. Diavalo 5. Cars


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2008)

Josuke last and Diavolo, the worst JJBA villain, in front of Cars?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 16, 2008)

Cars bored me, Joseph was the only one keeping his fight fun.  Though Ultimate Cars was entertaining.  

I would've put Josuke ahead of Johnathan but it didn't seem right putting the original Jojo last...Josuke had a really well used ability but as a character I didn't like him all that much.  Part 4 was all about Rohan and Kira.


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2008)

The Invincible Crazy Diamond.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> The Invincible Crazy Diamond.


Rohan Kishibe's Bizarre Adventure.
Yoshikage Kira Wants A Normal Life.
Killer Queen's New Power.
Sheer Heart Attack.


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2008)

Rohan is the alter ego of Araki in the manga. Rohan's own Stand, Heaven's Door, reflects this in its powers.

Kira is his favorite villain and Josuke is his favorite Jojo and main character as well.

And it was "Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan" as the one shot on Rohan. Just like Dead Man's Questions was for Kira after Part IV ended.

Seriously Diavolo was one of the most over-powered villains in JJBA not too mention a wannabe The World with King Crimson and a shitty personality and backstory.

Such a boring character.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 16, 2008)

Seriously, Wham>Cars.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> Seriously Diavolo was one of the most over-powered villains in JJBA not too mention a wannabe The World with King Crimson and a shitty personality and backstory.
> 
> Such a boring character.



QFT


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2008)

HEY THIS IS MY DAUGHTER I LOVE HER
WAIT HURR HURR I WANT TO KILL HER 
MY IDENTITY MUST REMAIN CLOAKED IN THE SHADOWS OF DARKNESS!

Diavolo never, Diappolo forever.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2008)

didn't help that for a mob boss he looked about 20 years old


but King Crimson isn't a World Knockoff, If it was Gio probably could have won without need the requiem


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2008)

Still the ten seconds thing of skipping and erasing time, and in general, just seems like a World knock off.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2008)

Diavolo said:
			
		

> At least my stand looks cool, right guys?
> 
> ...Right?


tendamnfugginshitcharactersargh!


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2008)

I wonder how Sex Pistols would've worked as a Requiem...


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2008)

As much as I loved the stands, they got a bit too whiny. But then again, listening/reading to their screams made the fight epic.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2008)

11 more chapters of Stone Ocean


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2008)

I wonder why Araki hasn't given us Jotaro in Part VII. And I wonder how Part VIII will be like.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 16, 2008)

What kind of outfit would Jotaro have in part 7.


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2008)

Obviously not something as cool as what he was wearing in Stardust Crusaders or Diamond is Unbreakable.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, I know that much.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 17, 2008)

Jotaro looks better in dark colors, mainly blue. And I hope his counterpart won't get a shitty stand.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2008)

TWF, who made that sig and avatar set that you're using at the moment?


----------



## Fang (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't know who made the Kira/Killer Queen fanart that I have. Also, I liked Jotaro's outfit in Part IV over his stuff in Part 3 or Part 6.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Fang (Nov 17, 2008)

That's older then the internet.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 17, 2008)

TWF said:


> I don't know who made the Kira/Killer Queen fanart that I have. Also, I liked Jotaro's outfit in Part IV over his stuff in Part 3 or Part 6.


That fanart is on an Italian website that's all I know.

Same here.


Aokiji said:


>



What TWF said.


----------



## Fang (Nov 17, 2008)

What Italian website are you talking about?

Links plz.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 17, 2008)

TWF said:


> That's older then the internet.



Saw it just now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2008)

TWF said:


> I don't know who made the Kira/Killer Queen fanart that I have. Also, I liked Jotaro's outfit in Part IV over his stuff in Part 3 or Part 6.



Oh. 

Either way, killer set you have.


----------



## Fang (Nov 17, 2008)

Of course anything involving Kira and Killer Queen is fuckwin.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2008)

Yep. Other than that, I've just started reading Steel Ball run. Not as good as Part 6, but then again, I've just started reading it.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 17, 2008)

Steel Ball Run is prolly the best.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 17, 2008)

TWF said:


> What Italian website are you talking about?
> 
> Links plz.



Not sure if its the same one I saw before but this site is awesome


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Steel Ball Run is prolly the best.



IT'S GOT GYRO AND DINOSAURS!


----------



## Felix (Nov 17, 2008)

AND DIEGO BRANDO


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2008)

Felix said:


> AND DIEGO BRANDO


AND BALLS OF STEEL!


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 18, 2008)

Stroev said:


> AND BALLS OF STEEL!





You don't have to read SBR for that.


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2008)

Manliness incarnate.


----------



## Taichi (Nov 18, 2008)

That picture needed more Okuyasu, The Hand, and Rohan.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2008)

Where is that one pic of Jotaro and Star Platinum beating the dayshits out of Steely Dan, except it was photoshooped Poke'mon style?

(Star Platinum was Pikachu, Jotaro was Red).


----------



## Taleran (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _HES BACK!_


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2008)

[nintendo64kid]SUTA PORATINA ZA WARUDO! Yes![/nintendo64kid]


----------



## Taleran (Nov 18, 2008)

damn I'd love to see these 2 sites translated



If only this was in color


----------



## Stroev (Nov 18, 2008)

I lol'd at Babel Fish's trans for the second link.

Part 1 - The Springtime of Life
Part 2 - the proud high coming lineage 
Part 3 - to future heritage - 
Part 4 - As for the diamond the fourth section east 仗 help which does not break 
Part 5 - the heritage which becomes gold - 
Part 6 - 'sea of stone making'
Part 7 - STEEL BALL RUN.

All of the above are subtitles(or maybe just the main titles?) for each of the parts.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 19, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _HES BACK!_



I just read it.

Is it weird I got a hard on


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2008)

God I wish Josuke would've appeared in Part VI. He would've been what, in his late 20's/early 30's?

Also Steel Ball Run's final curtain is rising. This is the begining of the end for Part VII.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 19, 2008)

That would have rocked.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 19, 2008)

Newest chapter shows that B speed stands aren't anywhere near bullet timers.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 19, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> Newest chapter shows that B speed stands aren't anywhere near bullet timers.



Well then again, Jolyne was injured as hell fighting off C-Moon. I want to see if a healthy B stand can dodge bullets or not before saying they can't.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 19, 2008)

Jolyne deflected bullets before. Your point?


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2008)

Jolyne was punching meteros from Planet Waves that moved over 255 times the speed of sound with no problem.

And she was heavily injured in her fight with Pucci during the C-Moon incident.

So lawl when C ranked Stands have casually show bullet-timing since Part III.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2008)

Gentleman, with Part VI coming to a close, and being near or finished with the final leg of Part VII, it has been an honor posting with you. I only hope Mr. Hirohiko-san may be able to continue with JJBA.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2008)

We have arrived


its time for Made in Heaven


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2008)

Araki admitted to having up to Part IX planned.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2008)

I wonder if it's Eichiro Oda's lifelong plan to beat Araki.  10 years down.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2008)

Araki's already passed 25


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2008)

And Toriyama has almost 30.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2008)

TWF said:


> And Toriyama has almost 30.


30? For what? I'm talking about long running series.


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2008)

30 years or more for just being the best gag humor/mangaka/writer in Shounen Jump history.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 19, 2008)

30 years? What did he do besides Dragonball and Dr. Slump? 

Anyway, this scan team is pumping these chapters crazy fast.  Part 6 will be done by next weekend at this rate.  Finally I can see just how ridiculous Stairway to Heaven really is.


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2008)

He's done a lot of mangas: Cowa!, Go! Go! Ackman!, Cross Epoch which was co-writen and designed with Echiro Oda, and several one shots compiled into manga color volume releases.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah I knew about the crossover with Oda.  I'm not that big a fan of gag manga though, so I'm not familiar with his work outside of Dragonball.


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2008)

Well the point is Dr. Slump went for a few years, and Dragon Ball ran for almost 12 years on its own. And he's been creating mangas for Shonen Jump since the late 70's/early 80's.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, and he designed the cast of Chrono Trigger...that deserves some respect.  I really ought to actually read Dragonball sometime.  I bet the fights are a lot better without 30 minutes of screaming between punches.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2008)

he still has Kochikame to compete with for the single series title




> In continuous publication since 1976 with over 1400 chapters


----------



## Stroev (Nov 20, 2008)

I wonder if JoJoProject will go on a short hiatus or not when they finish SO.


----------



## Fang (Nov 21, 2008)

Stardust Crusaders and Dio Brando/Jotaro Kujo are boring. Diamond is Unbreakable with Josuke, Rohan, Koichi and Kira is where its at.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't think I like Giorno like I did the previous four...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 21, 2008)

screw all of you more Dinosaurs and Cowboys


----------



## Stroev (Nov 21, 2008)

TWF said:


> Stardust Crusaders and Dio Brando/Jotaro Kujo are boring. Diamond is Unbreakable with Josuke, Rohan, Koichi and Kira is where its at.


Oh.
No.
You did just not. 

Also, I'm starting to grow a beard waiting for SO's last volume to finish up.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> screw all of you more Dinosaurs and Cowboys



And shooting nails.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 21, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> And shooting nails.


Spinning baaawls.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 22, 2008)

Felix said:


> Are you kidding me?
> Part 4 was horrible at the beginning
> The scan quality was crap, and that's being nice
> And don't even get me started on the Typesetting



90% of part 3's scans look like dirty tissue papers. Your point?


----------



## Fang (Nov 22, 2008)

Diamonds > Stardust.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 22, 2008)

I second that.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 22, 2008)

Steam Rollers>Diamonds.

And Jotaro lost 40% of his testosterone in part IV.


----------



## Felix (Nov 22, 2008)

Schneider said:


> 90% of part 3's scans look like dirty tissue papers. Your point?



Part 4 scans look even worse


----------



## sayewonn (Nov 22, 2008)

And that's not even mentioning the translated dialog.  Good god, some parts of it hurt my brain reading to read.


----------



## Fang (Nov 22, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Steam Rollers>Diamonds.
> 
> And Jotaro lost 40% of his testosterone in part IV.



You mean he lost 60% of it in Part VI.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 22, 2008)

Some random comparison:

Stardust Crusader


Diamond is Unbreakable


Part IV gradually gets better, while part III stayed that shitty until the end. And there's also the classic factor.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 22, 2008)

TWF said:


> You mean he lost 60% of it in Part VI.



Can't deny that. This is a rare case where a daughter grows manlier than her father, especially when her father is one of the biggest manly icon.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 22, 2008)

5 more chapters of Stone Ocean


----------



## Fang (Nov 22, 2008)

It looked like a five year old with ADD was writing the type-sets for Part IV.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 22, 2008)

"I wasn't mad enough just now. Super bad guy like you should...be embeded into the stone."

Badass.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> "I wasn't mad enough just now. Super bad guy like you should...be embeded into the stone."
> Badass.


Then he goes bishie. TWF must be crying now.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> 5 more chapters of Stone Ocean



And dear god Stairway to Heaven is epic. I mean, I knew it was broken but damn, it shits on almost all stands.

@TWF: How did Jotaro lose 60% of his manliness in Part 6?

The man was absent for like 90% of it, and during the short time he was in, he punched his daughter in the fucking face with his stand like it was a normal thing to do. 

He may not be as badass as he was in Part 3, but he's still manly.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> @TWF: How did Jotaro lose 60% of his manliness in Part 6?
> 
> The man was absent for like 90% of it, and during the short time he was in, he punched his daughter in the fucking face with his stand like it was a normal thing to do.
> 
> He may not be as badass as he was in Part 3, but he's still manly.


Yes. And they way he cracked Pucci for the first time was just...


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Then he goes bishie. TWF must be crying now.



Mission failed, there buddy.



Giorno Giovanna said:


> @TWF: How did Jotaro lose 60% of his manliness in Part 6?



Do you consider anything from Part V or Part VI to be manly?



> The man was absent for like 90% of it, and during the short time he was in, he punched his daughter in the fucking face with his stand like it was a normal thing to do.
> 
> He may not be as badass as he was in Part 3, but he's still manly.



Lol I don't think I can ever answer this without cracking up. Jotaro in Part V or Part VI, is nothing compared to his first half in the manga.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 23, 2008)

Jolyne is manly. Hermes is manly. Jolyne is manlier than Jotaro in Part VI.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 23, 2008)

Holy shit...

There are actually 3 things that can keep up with Stairway to Heaven:
1. God
2. Pucci himself
3. Rohan Kishibe's manga release

And it's fucking canon.


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2008)

I loved the fact that Pucci threw Knives...
Just like Dio


----------



## sayewonn (Nov 23, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> "I wasn't mad enough just now. Super bad guy like you should...be embeded into the stone."
> 
> Badass.



Dear god, its been a few years since I read it, but its actually worse than I remember.  I remember at one point I wanted to learn typesetting just to fix the shit myself.  Its probably why I haven't gone back and read it, as much as I want to.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 23, 2008)

TWF said:


> Araki admitted to having up to Part IX planned.



Wait, that's nine!?

*does the math*  Steel Ball Run is part VII... Damn!  Two more parts planned at least!  Awesome!


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2008)

TWF said:


> Mission failed, there buddy.


I try my hardest. 

And the final battle is juuust...


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2008)

It is coming to an end


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, Stairway to Heaven doesn't disappoint.  All the random things speeding up was pretty hilarious.  

I have to wonder if most mangaka know how fast bullets are though...Or if stand users have a fraction of the reaction time their stands do.


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Wow, Stairway to Heaven doesn't disappoint.  All the random things speeding up was pretty hilarious.
> 
> I have to wonder if most mangaka know how fast bullets are though...Or if stand users have a fraction of the reaction time their stands do.



He probably does
He knows to much random things to pass up on that detail

I think the stands auto protect the users from such things. Remember Jotaro when he was in prison?
He fired a gun to his head for it to be stopped by Star Platinum


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2008)

Araki is a incredibly smart man. Stand Users are obviously well above human reflexes/speeds but nowhere near their actual Stands performances.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 23, 2008)

Araki fails hard at science...

But I don't really care 

I thought that stand users without their stands are just normal people, no?
If not, is it the stand that gives them reflexes, or they already had those?


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2008)

Stand Users aren't normal people, not by a long shot.


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2008)

Wait. There is still another Volume?


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought it was more along the lines of willpower than reflex speed that determined whether you survived the stand arrow or not. It would make sense for the stand user to have fast reflexes though, or else they wouldn't have any idea what their stand was doing.

And Stairway to Heaven is really weird. From the looks of it, it speeds up the time of everything except human consciousness (minus the user).


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2008)

Well duh, a Stand is the sentient portion of a Stand User's soul.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2008)

there is this one is 12

ARGH


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 23, 2008)

They say its a manifestation of your will in part 6...maybe before that but I cant remember.  The connection between the user and stands attributes has always been a mystery to me to be honest.  The stand should be much better but then the person still has to control it.

Wait, so how many chapters are left of part 6?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2008)

1 more and it won't be released until tomorrow evening


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2008)

Taleran said:


> there is this one is 12
> 
> ARGH



One chapter left
Tomorrow it will be done I guess


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, its weird how that works out. The user has to verbally tell the stand what its orders are, and they don't always follow them either.


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2008)

They don't have to verbally tell the Stand orders at all. Its just cosmetic effect, Dio Brando doesn't have to say THE WORLD or ZA WARUDO to stop time, he just does it because its cool.

Ect, ect...


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2008)

TWF said:


> They don't have to verbally tell the Stand orders at all. Its just cosmetic effect, Dio Brando doesn't have to say THE WORLD or ZA WARUDO to stop time, he just does it because its cool.
> 
> Ect, ect...



First time we saw him doing it he said nothing at all
He just warped around


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2008)

Exactly, its the same that Kira doesn't have to tell Killer Queen to touch people people to turn them into bombs and against with AOBTD.

Anyway, tommorrow night, the wait is over.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 23, 2008)

I always thought that the stand and its user's mind were linked together, but this scan apparently disregards that.



Pucci had to order Whitesnake around like a Pokemon


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2008)

That's just Pucci's relationship with his own Stand.

99% of the rest don't work like that at all.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2008)

Enrico Pucci said:
			
		

> Hurry WhiteSnake, you must retrieve that remote! What I fear most, is losing whatever new skit was *'born'* on SNL!


Fffffffffff-


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 23, 2008)

I for one welcome our new Overlord Pucci.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 24, 2008)

Emporio turned from a pussy to a friend the moment he ate Weather Report's disc. I'd say he's going to bitch-slap Pucci soon, and fuck up his plan so SBR will be able to come in.


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2008)

I never thought Emporio would turn GAR
Everybody is dead, Emporio is saving the World

He is the Sam of this Part


----------



## Schneider (Nov 24, 2008)

Since the SBR existed, there's no saving the world. But SBR's existence itself tells that Pucci's plans got fucked up before it was halfway done.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 24, 2008)

I found it ironic that it's his brother's stand that will be the key in Pucci's defeat.

But damn Jolyne and everyone got destroyed.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 24, 2008)

And I find it exceptionally pissing me off when I saw Jotaro's head split in half.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2008)

That's because Josuke wasn't there to save Jotaro's ass.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 24, 2008)

TWF said:


> That's because Josuke wasn't there to save Jotaro's ass.




Please, like Josuke could have done something in that situation. Even if he healed Jotaro, Pucci would have just killed Josuke and then kill Jotaro...again.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2008)

Your welcome to believe that. *yauns*


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2008)

I love the sublte nod to Part IV in chapter 8


other than that Pucci is climbing my villains list and damn hes done something only Dio has done before him, killed the main character


also 
*Spoiler*: __ 



everyone in Part VI got an epic moment right before death except for Hermes


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 24, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I love the sublte nod to Part IV in chapter 8
> 
> 
> other than that Pucci is climbing my villains list and damn hes done something only Dio has done before him, killed the main character
> ...



True that, and I'm loving Pucci even more than anyone. Black and Badass? Smells like epic win to me.

@TWF: Denial is never a good thing.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2008)

Muda muda muda muda, Giorno.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2008)

I love how much of a walking hypocrite Enrico is aswell


*Spoiler*: __ 



He goes on about how coming to grips with your death can make you happy up until it, while his entire plan is to remove the means to his death so he can recreate the world without death being a part of it for himself DERP


----------



## Oh Lonesome Me (Nov 24, 2008)

Schneider said:


> And I find it exceptionally pissing me off when I saw Jotaro's head split in half.



Me too Pucci would of climbed the list of villainy if it wasn't for him killing Jotaro... But he is still my second favorite, and first is Dio of course. I feel kinda sad because Jolyne never got to have a kid, and this is the end of the kujo's


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh Lonesome Me said:


> Me too Pucci would of climbed the list of villainy if it wasn't for him killing Jotaro... But he is still my second favorite, and first is Dio of course. I feel kinda sad because Jolyne never got to have a kid, and this is the end of the kujo's



And the start of a new world


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2008)

technically Dio is still the architect to the events in part VI and the holder of the final revenge


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2008)

I still can't believe how quickly I saw Kira's awesome as a villain in Part IV.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2008)

1 more chapter


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2008)

Is it possible that Pucci shows up in SBR...at all. There are still a couple volumes left, right?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol i like how Rohan was mentioned 

Also fucking Emporio


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Nov 24, 2008)

YES Only 1 more chapter
I can't believe the Kujos are dead


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2008)

Johnny (Jonathan) is still alive.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Nov 24, 2008)

^
I meant both Jolyne and jotaro


----------



## Stroev (Nov 24, 2008)

Just one thing to say about Part VI, gentlemen:

"I CAME."


----------



## Medusa (Nov 24, 2008)

holy shit! pucci killed them!! his stand is pretty scary

I love pucci twins heh


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2008)

Seriously Part VII is also like on its second to last volume or something, I can't wait to see if there's a time skip or something for Part VIII.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2008)

That video isn't working here.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2008)

click the title bar then

weird


----------



## Borsalino (Nov 24, 2008)

This just proves that Wes was always the better brother. Heavy weather> Whitesnake and Stairway to heaven.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 24, 2008)

It Is Finally Over.

*EDIT:* "URL contained a malformed video ID".


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2008)

Spoiler that shit, Stroev.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm surprised that SP wasn't able to even see Pucci and StH, even though it's only going as fast as a bullet train.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 24, 2008)

Borsalino said:


> This just proves that Wes was always the better brother. Heavy weather> Whitesnake and Stairway to heaven.



obviously

pucci is afraid of his bro


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2008)

Stairway to Heaven acclerates human willpower, so Jotaro probably had no idea of what was happening.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 24, 2008)

Organisms were the only thing that didn't accelerate. Stairway to Heaven sped up the time of objects (and Pucci) while keeping organisms at the same time-speed. It sped up Pucci so that his running speed would equal that of a bullet train. I don't know why Star Platinum wouldn't be able to at least see him running around.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 24, 2008)

We already covered this...that's why I wondered if mangaka know how fast bullets are.

But damn, he really killed them all.  Emporio would have been my absolute last guess for who would stop him.  I've Got to give Araki credit for such a excellent and surprising ending even when we all knew what was coming.

So I guess Emporio is the only person in the world who remembers the past.  Pretty damn crazy, and now finally on to part 7.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 24, 2008)

Truly one of the most satisfying endings to a manga arc ever. Araki definitely redeemed himself after what he did in the ending of Part V.

And I love how Emporio ends up reuniting with his friends again in this new world.

NOW BRING ON STEEL BALL RUN, MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2008)

Hapayahapaya said:


> I'm surprised that SP wasn't able to even see Pucci and StH, even though it's only going as fast as a bullet train.



what? StH is going as fast as time is.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 24, 2008)

Aside from a big grin on my face at the end, I lol'd at the new names. 

Anakiss.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 24, 2008)

I like his hat

great nod


----------



## Oh Lonesome Me (Nov 24, 2008)

Man that was the best ending ever!!! Everybody that didn't die still remembers what happened, but none of them knew what was going on in the first place. MiH was super fast because everybody was moving super slow to him. while a hour passed in like 2 minutes to everybody, to him everybody was moving super slow.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2008)

Still, I was never sure Norisuke was Josuke in Part VII or just his descendent.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 24, 2008)

And thus ends an amazing part.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2008)

I lol at people who think Naruto is better than this


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 25, 2008)

What ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) said that?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2008)

Faggy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Makes me sad


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 25, 2008)

It's a sad world when ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) think Naruto > JJBA.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2008)

Nevermind he started on the wrong arc

Going to see how he likes it whe he reads it right

Woops nevermind hes a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who doesnt feel like it now


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh wow.

Just ignored those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Let them jack off to their Cock loving Sasuke.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Felix (Nov 25, 2008)

I wish Stardust Crusaders would scan Steel Ball Run faster


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Nov 25, 2008)

Man that was a great ending

So does anyone know if Jojo project plans to continue SBR where stardust crusaders left off


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 25, 2008)

Samurai Ryuuma said:


> Man that was a great ending
> 
> So does anyone know if Jojo project plans to continue SBR where stardust crusaders left off




I wish to Almighty God they do, because SBR is looking epic.


----------



## Fang (Nov 25, 2008)

Of course they will. Not that it matters but there isn't a whole lot left for Part VII to begin with.

Or they could help Faleria with those Chinese Raws for Part IV.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 25, 2008)

Steel Balls>Diamonds.

Even though Jojo Project can continue SBR, it'll most likely take a long time, or at least slower than Saurian's phenomenal speed (I read 4 released chapters within a fucking day). And now Saurian's probably not in this anymore so..


----------



## Bonten (Nov 25, 2008)

Pretty good ending, not my favourite part (VI) by a long shot though.

Steel Ball Run is becoming one of my favourites, the characters are awesome.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 25, 2008)

i liked the ending to part 6, it wasnt what i expected

it was pretty cool, now i understand evreyone who said weather report killed father pucci, it was i guess true, it wasnt emporio, even though the person weather died, the stand had a power all its own born from the unconscious hatred father pucci created through his evil dio-inspired actions.


----------



## Oh Lonesome Me (Nov 25, 2008)

I loved the ending, It was the best ending for a manga ever. I am not gonna go right into SBR it is gonna take me a while to recover from the epicness. But I seen the us flag scar on the back of mr. president back, and that looks badass...


----------



## Felix (Nov 25, 2008)

Stardust crusaders never finished the "Scary Monsters" chapter right?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2008)

Felix said:


> Stardust crusaders never finished the "Scary Monsters" chapter right?


I think they did... Or it was Ignition One. Whate the hell are they doing anyway?!?


----------



## Fang (Nov 25, 2008)

Recess was proven wrong by my theory of Wes being involved in Pucci's death during Stairway to Heaven's activation.

Great success.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2008)

So where can I find the chapters for SBR after the Scary Monsters/Super Creeps battle?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Nov 25, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i liked the ending to part 6, it wasnt what i expected
> 
> it was pretty cool, now i understand evreyone who said weather report killed father pucci, it was i guess true, it wasnt emporio, even though the person weather died, the stand had a power all its own born from the unconscious hatred father pucci created through his evil dio-inspired actions.



And yet I can't help but feel that there would be many more kickass moves that Araki could've given Weather Report beyond oxygen paralysis and snailification. But that ending was definitely kickass.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn, that was EPIC!!  Frickin' Emporio saves the day!?

That was brillant!  The kid called it perfectly too!

Emporio - If only you can change destiny, then I'll let you change it!  You hit the Disc into my head with your Stand!

Damn, for the final villain to be owned by freaking Emporio and not make it lame!  Only Araki could pull this off!

As for Joylene and Jotaro, they still technically exist in the new world.

This is what confuses me.  Araki confirmed that Steel Ball Run was in continuity, well, the NEW continuity, so does that mean SBR is in the past of the world Emporio ended up in?

Maybe Part VIII will star Emporio with these new incarnations of the Kujo family and company?  I LOLed at how Emporio is now the Psycho Pirate (Crisis on Infinite Earths reference) of the JJBAverse!

Oh, and props to Annasui.  He origianlly pissed me off something fierce, but he proved his brass in the fight with Pucci, merging Diver Down with everyone to protect them all, and not just Joylene and her father, and he technically did get Joylene in the end (or he will if her father approves)!


----------



## G-Man (Nov 25, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> And yet I can't help but feel that there would be many more kickass moves that Araki could've given Weather Report beyond oxygen paralysis and snailification. But that ending was definitely kickass.



That's the porblem.  Weather was like a broken version of Storm (and much more clever than her too).  If he had more fights, he'd have been pwning people left and right.

I still love how he figured out how to beat Bohemian Rhapsody by getting it to bring to a life a character that was created to defeat it!  That had to be the most brillant solution to a fight I've seen in all of Stone Ocean!


----------



## Fang (Nov 25, 2008)

You realize the only reason why Wes wasn't owned by Ugaro was because his memory was gone right?


----------



## Schneider (Nov 25, 2008)

G-Man said:


> That's the porblem.  Weather was like a broken version of Storm (and much more clever than her too). * If he had more fights, he'd have been pwning people left and right.*



Amen brother.

@Stroev

Try to look here:


And if you find it tell me ASAP.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2008)

TWF said:


> You realize the only reason why Wes wasn't owned by Ugaro was because his memory was gone right?


Unless he took out Ungaro right then and there at the begining of the battle, I doubt he would have attacked the plane full of people. Should that have happened, he still would have had to think decisively.


----------



## mootz (Nov 25, 2008)

caught up with the manga. brilliant stuff all around though i am not as mesmerized by the stone ocean ending as some people here its all great stuff.

I am a josuke tard


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 25, 2008)

mootz said:


> caught up with the manga. brilliant stuff all around though i am not as mesmerized by the stone ocean ending as some people here its all great stuff.
> 
> I am a josuke tard



I'll say it:

FUCK JOSUKE AND FUCK PART IV.

There, I said it. Come get me.

And before any of you try to insult Part V or GioGio, it won't work anymore since I am a Pucci brothers tard and Part VI is my new favorite part.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2008)

Jonathan is still the best 

Also if forgot how creepy it was when Jack the Ripper came out of the horses body back in part 1


----------



## mootz (Nov 25, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> I'll say it:
> 
> FUCK JOSUKE AND FUCK PART IV.
> 
> ...



part 5 had some of the more epic fights so i am also a fan of V and gio

though josuke kicks his ass in manlyness, attitude and comedy


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 25, 2008)

mootz said:


> part 5 had some of the more epic fights so i am also a fan of V and gio
> 
> though josuke kicks his ass in manlyness, attitude and comedy



I liked Gio's attitude more since he was very cool-headed and smart as hell, though Josuke's comedic skills cannot be matched by anyone.

Though with that said, The Pucci brothers made themselves my favorites for being so bad ass and made of win.


----------



## Oh Lonesome Me (Nov 25, 2008)

I like Josuke almost as much as I like Jotaro, and Johnathan Joestar. Josuke was the most down to earth Joestar. He was more of an average teenager.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm sure people would like part IV more if it had better quality scans 



TWF said:


> Recess was proven wrong by my theory of Wes being involved in Pucci's death during Stairway to Heaven's activation.
> 
> Great success.



Come again?


----------



## Schneider (Nov 26, 2008)

Giorno's cool literally meant he had little no expression at all throughout Golden Wind, even less than Jotaro (at least he constantly puts a pissed off face).

Don't go downing part IV. At least it has Killer Queen, which imo, is the best designed stand.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Aokiji (Nov 26, 2008)

That would be perfect, except for the fact that Obama is muslim. 





**


----------



## Stroev (Nov 26, 2008)

He has us right where he wants us! 

Curse you younger, naive generation voting for Obama!


----------



## mootz (Nov 26, 2008)

Stairway to Hope?


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2008)

Recess you said Wes wouldn't be involved in Pucci's death. Also Giogio is the most boring fucking protagonist in the entire series.

Part V's fights was :snorlax: unless they involved Sticky Fingers, Kraftwerk, Spice Girl or Sex Pistol and Metallica.

Josuke and Jotaro's little adventure with the Rat Stand Users, the fight between Josuke and Kira, the Highway Star arc, Rohan's adventures, Keicho and so on, as well as Okayasu and Koichi made that Part awesome.

Aside from that Josuke's attitude and design was awesome. Not too mention Crazy Diamond is even cooler than the World.


----------



## Brighton Rock (Nov 26, 2008)

All the parts are great, really. I liked both Josuke and Giorno as protagonists. I wished they would have showed up later in the series to help out the family in whatever dire straights they found themselves in. But TWF, besides Giorno being the "worst fucking protagonist", the only thing I would disagree with you on is that I thought Spice Girl was actually crappy. I didn't care about Trish at all. I mean, the Notorious B.I.G. fight was better then the whole Requiem spiel, but I still didn't like it.


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2008)

Really, I didn't mind Trish at all. And there's still the fact that you went from having fantastic baddies like Dio and Kira to...Diavolo.


----------



## mootz (Nov 26, 2008)

Gio was certainly outshined by Bucciarati and some of his other cast mates but i still dont hate him personally like i hate jotaro. jotaro is the only one i dont like.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 26, 2008)

Giorno owns!!

he is teh smartest protagonist in thiz series


----------



## Brighton Rock (Nov 26, 2008)

They were all pretty smart, really. I didn't see anything in his strategies that made him stand out from the others. I mean, he's probably smarter than Johnny, but otherwise I'd say he's no smarter than the others.


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2008)

He's still bland. :armcross:


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Nov 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> Recess you said Wes wouldn't be involved in Pucci's death.



Not directly 

And Giogio's cool as a character, but when you compare him to the rest of the Jojos, he's kind of like the Hitsugaya of JJBA: Stonefaced shota who doesn't really stand out(aside from his hair, I must admit) that everyone seems to fawn over(well, the female fans at least).


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2008)

I never said directly, you said he wouldn't be involved at all with Pucci's death.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2008)

Gio got overplayed by every single person in that gang that walked around with him

even Abbachio

comparing him to the other parts isn't needed because he can't even compare to his own


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2008)

And Mista did it again with Rolling Stones as well, so I see your point there.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2008)

Brighton Rock said:


> They were all pretty smart, really. I didn't see anything in his strategies that made him stand out from the others. I mean, he's probably smarter than Johnny, but otherwise I'd say he's no smarter than the others.



heh just wait till its revealed(translated) how his stand really works before you make those wild assumptions


----------



## Brighton Rock (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't say it's that wild of an assumption. I'm not saying Johnny's stupid, it's just that his strategies haven't been on the level of the other protagonists, but like you said, I've only read up to Scary Monsters so I don't know everything yet, so I wouldn't be surprised if I'm proven wrong in that case. Were you referring to the "damage transfer" part of Tusk or is that just something else entirely?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 26, 2008)

Brighton Rock said:


> I wouldn't say it's that wild of an assumption. I'm not saying Johnny's stupid, it's just that his strategies haven't been on the level of the other protagonists, but like you said, I've only read up to Scary Monsters so I don't know everything yet, so I wouldn't be surprised if I'm proven wrong in that case. Were you referring to the "damage transfer" part of Tusk or is that just something else entirely?


I would expect so. I can't remember anything else from the Raws and what I heard.


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2008)

Just curious but what is the President's Stand's powers? Is it something relating to time? Or has that not been revealed? I haven't really read much of SBR.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 26, 2008)

If it's something related to time, then he's probanly the final antagonist of Part VII. 

I mean, when you look at the other villians...


----------



## Oh Lonesome Me (Nov 26, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> That would be perfect, except for the fact that Obama is muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is still black you idiot. That being said giogio was cool, I think Johnny is an embarrassment to the Joestar name, but then again I haven't read much of SBR.


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2008)

What can Araki do even if he does use time? The World stopped time, Killer Queen/AOBTD looped time, King Crimson skipped time and Stairway to Heaven needs no bothering on what it can do.

Unless he reverses time.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2008)

Brighton Rock said:


> I wouldn't say it's that wild of an assumption. I'm not saying Johnny's stupid, it's just that his strategies haven't been on the level of the other protagonists, but like you said, I've only read up to Scary Monsters so I don't know everything yet, so I wouldn't be surprised if I'm proven wrong in that case. Were you referring to the "damage transfer" part of Tusk or is that just something else entirely?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tusk doesn't fully manifest until he fights with Sandman (just like Gyro's stand doesn't till the upcoming fight with Ringo), then it goes math crazy, can't wait for that to be translated


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Nov 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> Unless he reverses time.



That's Ringo's job :layton1:


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2008)

Ringo is the final villain. :layton1:


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 26, 2008)

The only thing I will say in defense of Giorno is this:

He's better than Ichigo or Naruto and that's good enough in my book.


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2008)

That isn't saying much. 

Anyway we're talking about Ringo now.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Nov 26, 2008)

OH BOY THAT'S SUCH AN ACCOMPLISHMENT 

And how many chapters until Ringo again? Two? Three?


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2008)

Is Ringo the final villain...Recess? Or am I going to have to beat that out of you with a couple hundred Oras?


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Nov 26, 2008)

...Are you seriously asking that question


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2008)

PlaygroundPredator said:


> OH BOY THAT'S SUCH AN ACCOMPLISHMENT
> 
> And how many chapters until Ringo again? Two? Three?



well theres a couple chapters of Hot Pants then Ringo starts right up from there


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2008)

Of course I am. Like many, I haven't read past Scary Monsters much, really.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 26, 2008)

So, is Diego Brando a good guy? 

I'd be ashamed if he became a canon fodder.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2008)

What gives you that idea?


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2008)

Mountain Tim is pretty awesome.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> Pocoloco is pretty awesome.


I have to agree with ya there, TWF.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2008)

latest sbr preview




GOD YES


----------



## Stroev (Nov 26, 2008)

Diego can also make people into dino-lamps, I hear.

_DINOSAUR-LAMPS._


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2008)

not everyone is reading ahead in SBR aren't you forgetting something?


----------



## Fang (Nov 27, 2008)

No one answered my question. What are Mr. President's powers? He has a Stand right?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 27, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Diego can also make people into dino-lamps, I hear.
> 
> _DINOSAUR-LAMPS._



Only someone like Araki could take such an idea and make it full of win


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2008)

TWF said:


> No one answered my question. What are Mr. President's powers? He has a Stand right?



yes and NOONE KNOWS


----------



## Felix (Nov 27, 2008)

What the 
The President is Kenshiro?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2008)

Felix said:


> What the
> The President is Kenshiro?



except for the fact that


*Spoiler*: __ 



his Scars are on his back and they are int he shape of the American Flag


----------



## Felix (Nov 27, 2008)

Question number 2:
Why is Pucci semi-black and Wes white?

Aren't they twins?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 27, 2008)

Felix said:


> Question number 2:
> Why is Pucci semi-black and Wes white?
> 
> Aren't they twins?



They're both semi-white and semi-black, just that Wes took more from their mother while Pucci took more from their father.


BTW, the stand of the President looks awesome. Man I can't wait for SBR to be completely translated


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Nov 27, 2008)

Wasn't the President short and fat did Araki change him like he did with Anasui


----------



## Felix (Nov 27, 2008)

Samurai Ryuuma said:


> Wasn't the President short and fat did Araki change him like he did with Anasui



I remember him like that
Short and a bit fatty

EDIT:

He still looks short, but more muscular now
Or maybe it was his clothes


----------



## Fang (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah he got tougher. Its pretty much the opposite of what happened to Josuke and Kira at the end of Part IV when Araki started shifting styles to Part V's...more flamboyant take in the manga.


----------



## Azira (Nov 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> latest sbr preview
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I...It's Beautiful!


----------



## Stroev (Nov 27, 2008)

Aside from 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sandman/Soundman



What significant characters die?


----------



## Fang (Nov 27, 2008)

Mountain Tim can never die.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 27, 2008)

TWF said:


> Mountain Tim can never die.


New favorite character? 

Also, did anyone find out the name of whatever the hell Pocoloco has(a stand..?)


----------



## Bonten (Nov 27, 2008)

Goddamn, Dio is awesome in SBR. Actually the whole thing is brilliant; I can't wait for them to find the rest of the parts.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 27, 2008)

JJBA gets more epic with each part, just wait 'til IX, should Araki actually go through with it.


----------



## Bonten (Nov 27, 2008)

I can only imagine. The guy's a genius; I can't get enough of JJBA whereas I get bored of other manga so easily.


----------



## Fang (Nov 27, 2008)

Part I and Part IV still had the best plot going for them. But damn if Part VI and Part VII aren't going to tie with them.

One can only imagine what happens with Part VIII when it comes. Perhaps the Pillar Men will return. And I can only imagine how Araki is going to deal with that revamp.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 27, 2008)

Since Part VII a.k.a SBR is like a remake of Part 1, which other parts is Araki going to remake in this new universe?

Part II is probably a definite but i wonder what other parts will he re-do?


----------



## Fang (Nov 27, 2008)

Who knows. We know he has everything planned up to Part IX. But several Part II characters have shown up like Strohiem already.

Even if he got owned.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 28, 2008)

Bonten said:


> I can only imagine. *The guy's a genius*; I can't get enough of JJBA whereas I get bored of other manga so easily.



True dat. I can't believe I'm addicted to fucking horse race.

Curse you Araki.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 28, 2008)

Schneider said:


> True dat. I can't believe I'm addicted to fucking horse race.
> 
> Curse you Araki.




Araki:


----------



## Bonten (Nov 28, 2008)

Who're the Pillar Men? There's so many years worth of manga to remember I forget things sometimes.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 28, 2008)

Bonten said:


> Who're the Pillar Men? There's so many years worth of manga to remember I forget things sometimes.



Santana, Cars, Wham, AC/DC


----------



## Bonten (Nov 28, 2008)

Ahhh of course. Thanks Pringer Lagann.

I kinda missed the vampire fights tbh, they seemed a little more epic than a lot of stand user fights (not all, don't bloody crucify me).


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2008)

Pillar Men are super vampires, they created the stone masks to turn normal humans into more edible food. Cars is the actual reason behind all this and is the cause of the story from Part I to Part III, V and VI.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> Who knows. We know he has everything planned up to Part IX. But several Part II characters have shown up like Strohiem already.
> 
> Even if he got owned.



Him and Abdul if that camel rider was who I thought it was...


----------



## Schneider (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't forget Diavolo. Without him, Enya Geil won't get her hands on the arrow, and in turn, Dio won't get The World, and Pucci effectively won't get Whitesnake, which means Stairway to Heaven won't be created. Hell without him about 90% of stand users won't even exist now.

Wait, how does Cars have any relevance to Part V and VI? He's as far as Part III where Dio is still running around. After Dio died the Pillar Men and their food went extinct.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 28, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Don't forget Diavolo. Without him, Enya Geil won't get her hands on the arrow, and in turn, Dio won't get The World, and Pucci effectively won't get Whitesnake, which means Stairway to Heaven won't be created. Hell without him about 90% of stand users won't even exist now.



Kind of annoying how we owe so much to that putz!  

Definitely the least interesting of the major villains save maybe Cars himself (Cars was too stereotypical for me and lacked Dio's style).

Did anyone ever come up with a decent explanation of how King Crimson worked?


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2008)

What does it have to do with plot at all. Dio himself wouldn't exist if it weren't due to Cars creating the Stone Masks for humans to turn into Vampires. And Part I and Part II were the reason for everything else happening.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 28, 2008)

Blame it on Araki for making such a characterless villain for that big importance to the plot.

King Crimson erases a period that spans 10 seconds after Diavolo activates King Crimson. That period is erased by Diavolo, so other people won't experience those 10 secs and thus everyone will feel as if time was skipped. However, Diavolo can see what happen around him in those 10 secs, and pretty much can interact with the objects inside that period. But I still can't find out why he didn't just rip his victim off within the erased period instead of spraying blood or splattering a fucking fly.

@TWF: Yes, but if you put it that way might as well say Jonathan instead of Cars.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2008)

Its called PIS and Cars, ACDC and Wham were all awesome, unlike Diavolo.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 28, 2008)

All I can remember about Diavolo now is a muscular bishie with pink hair that does nothing but grit his teeth and rip people apart like tissue papers.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2008)

Part VIII will be underground resistance against Dio and the Dinosaur Empire

Part IX will be Jotaro but in Space


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2008)

Then we have X.

Then X-2, which will open up with Josuke in a pop concert. Then he goes playing dress up for forty hours. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Final Fantasy joke/reference.


----------



## mootz (Nov 28, 2008)

Josuke looks better than Yuna


----------



## Stroev (Nov 28, 2008)

mootz said:


> Josuke looks better than Yuna


tru dat. 

How many years will Araki take to go on with JJBA? Is he gonna make something short, like Phantom Blood, or long like III - VII?


----------



## Schneider (Nov 28, 2008)

mootz said:


> Josuke looks better than Yuna



I'd still tap her over Josuke though.


----------



## mootz (Nov 28, 2008)

well thats understandable


----------



## Felix (Nov 29, 2008)

Seems JoJo Project are really thinking into scanning SBR although Saurian seems busy Real Life

But it seems they all want to


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2008)

Not that it matters but Part IV was the longest Part in JJBA.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 29, 2008)

TWF said:


> *Not that it matters* but Part IV was the longest Part in JJBA.


You're right, it doesn't. 

And I can finally see those JJBA vids on s-manga without getting confused or wondering what's going on.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2008)

Only three of Araki's favorite characters and half of the one-shots and a novel involve itself with Part IV of the manga.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Tash (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Stroev (Nov 29, 2008)

TWF said:


> Only three of Araki's favorite characters and half of the one-shots and a novel involve itself with Part IV of the manga.




Also, must...get...Kira...tie...


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2008)

Jumpin Jack Flash t-shirt...must have.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 30, 2008)

Part II and Part V are the only completed arcs where Araki actually give hot girls. I'm still looking at SBR though. (Lucy ftw)


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Part II and Part V are the only completed arcs where Araki actually give hot girls. I'm still looking at SBR though. (Lucy ftw)


I'm sure _ONE_ of the prison ladies in VI looked good, right?

...Right?


----------



## mootz (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah there was one


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 30, 2008)

Fuck you Araki for making Hermes a dude, seriously.


----------



## Taichi (Nov 30, 2008)

Hermes is a girl, but I swear she's a dyke.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Nov 30, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Part II and Part V are the only completed arcs where Araki actually give hot girls. I'm still looking at SBR though. (Lucy ftw)



I just read up to Vol 14 and I have to agree Lucy Steel FTW!!


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2008)

There were plenty of good looking girls in Part IV. If by Part V you guys me Diavolo and Giorno, sure.


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

TWF said:


> Not that it matters but Part IV was the longest Part in JJBA.


Not only that, it also dragged on the most out of all the parts.


----------



## mootz (Nov 30, 2008)

Part 4 is the best with 3 and 6 being the closest to it


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

Parts 2 and 3 are my favorite. I haven't read 6 or 7 yet.

Though I remember before there were very much scans of part 6, many people said that it was their least favorite for some reason.


----------



## mootz (Nov 30, 2008)

those people are idiots


----------



## Felix (Nov 30, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Parts 2 and 3 are my favorite. I haven't read 6 or 7 yet.
> 
> Though I remember before there were very much scans of part 6, many people said that it was their least favorite for some reason.



Part 6 is shit at the beggining to be honest
And I hate the prison theme... Maybe I'm biased against it

But it turned into one of my favorites near the middle, where they had a bit more freedom


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2008)

Part VI's start was amazing, right up there with Part II and Part IV.


----------



## Felix (Nov 30, 2008)

TWF said:


> Part VI's start was amazing, right up there with Part II and Part IV.



Are you kidding me?
Part IV start was a bit lackluster
Apart from the Josuke badassery


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2008)

Wrong.

Part IV's start was not lackluster. It was better than Part I's borefest or Part III's intro barring Jotaro showning off his Stand.

Introduced to Koichi, Jotaro and Josuke. Josuke's design being fantastic, Star Platinum vs Crazy Diamond, Angelo vs Jotaro and Josuke, was absolutely A+ for any Part's start in JJBA.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2008)

Fanboy alert. 

Aaanyway, does anyone actually like the music of their favorite character's namesake?(ie, does TWF like SOYCrazyDiamond and Queen, etc).


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2008)

Red Hot Chili Peppers, Steely Dan, J Giel Band are some of my favorites.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2008)

Queen fan. It's a shame there weren't anymore names. Only 5 were in(IV and VI).


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2008)

Killer Queen (song), Sheer Heart Attack (album), Another One Bites The Dust (song), Bohemian Rhapsody (song)...what was the fifth one?


----------



## Felix (Nov 30, 2008)

TWF said:


> Killer Queen (song), *Sheer Heart Attack *(album), Another One Bites The Dust (song), Bohemian Rhapsody (song)...what was the fifth one?



Sheer Heart Attack is a music
And an awesome one to boot

Made in Heaven is the last one...


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2008)

It was the name of the Album they made. Therefore album title > song title in precedence.


----------



## Felix (Nov 30, 2008)

TWF said:


> It was the name of the Album they made. Therefore album title > song title in precedence.



Kinda weird that they are all names of Songs except for that one 
Sheer Heart Attack is a song too
Why shouldn't they refer to it?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2008)

Made in Heaven was a song(a solo by Mercury, I think).


----------



## Felix (Nov 30, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Made in Heaven was a song(a solo by Mercury, I think).



Yes it is a song
And also the last album made by Queen
(Well, it was released after Freddy died, but it had new material did by them)


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Nov 30, 2008)

The Ultraviolence apparel is awesome, too bad its so damn expensive.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2008)

I also happen to like a little bit of Pink Floyd. Too bad "Time" wasn't a stand.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2008)

Felix said:


> Kinda weird that they are all names of Songs except for that one
> Sheer Heart Attack is a song too
> Why shouldn't they refer to it?



How is it weird when there are plenty of Stand Users and Stands or other characters just named after bands not songs?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 30, 2008)

TWF said:


> How is it weird when there are plenty of Stand Users and Stands or other characters just named after bands not songs?


Completely. Maybe Araki should just rename the title to "JoJo's *Bizarre* Adventure".

Araki just likes the band as a whole than just one song.


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

Black Sabbath, Pink Floyd, Red Hot Chili Peppers, and Queen are great. I'm a rock and metal fan.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm back to reading Stone Ocean again. The first couple chapters kinds of blew me off, but the next few are interesting.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2008)

GOO GOO DOLLS!


----------



## mootz (Nov 30, 2008)

Am i the only one who laughed when that one killer was like "and my stands is the one of darkness,  limp bizkit" or something like that

just doesnt scream darkness or scary to me


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2008)

It doesn't sound the same to Western readers because the Japanese readers won't/wouldn't understand the contest of the Stand's name, so it still comes off as dramatic to them.

But yeah, I laughed my ass off when I read that part in JJBA. Just like when Diapolo took that little kid's ice cream and started talking in to it like it was a telephone.


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

mootz said:


> Am i the only one who laughed when that one killer was like "and my stands is the one of darkness,  limp bizkit" or something like that
> 
> just doesnt scream darkness or scary to me


lol Limp Bizkit. 

Eh, some of their music is pretty good.


----------



## mootz (Nov 30, 2008)

TWF said:


> It doesn't sound the same to Western readers because the Japanese readers won't/wouldn't understand the contest of the Stand's name, so it still comes off as dramatic to them.
> 
> But yeah, I laughed my ass off when I read that part in JJBA. Just like when Diapolo took that little kid's ice cream and started talking in to it like it was a telephone.



Yeah you are probably right about that. 

I mean rasengan sounds better than spiral ball to my ears.



Paul the SK said:


> lol Limp Bizkit.
> 
> Eh, some of their music is pretty good.



 good songs?

id like to see the scans


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2008)

Behind Blue Eyes. The rest of Limp Bizkit's songs suck ass.


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2008)

I liked Limp Bizkit more when I was a teen to be honest. I went through a Linkin Park phase too. Don't judge me bro.


----------



## mootz (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont judge


----------



## Schneider (Dec 1, 2008)

I wonder why Araki didn't use Linkin Park as a stand.


----------



## Monna (Dec 1, 2008)

Schneider said:


> I wonder why Araki didn't use Linkin Park as a stand.


CRRAAAAAWWWWLLIIIINNGG IIIINN MAAAHH SKIIIIIIINNNN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually Linkin Park would be a good Stand. Crawling for example would be that the Stand would have the ability or power to dissolve your skin if you make eye contact with the Stand User.


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Behind Blue Eyes. The rest of Limp Bizkit's songs suck ass.



and it's a cover lolololol

inferior to the original too of course


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah I know that, as well Nuzzie. But it's still that band's best work. Which is pretty bad. I wonder why Araki never put Depeche Mode in JJBA.

Personal Jesus has a lot of potential.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Dec 1, 2008)

luls, im actually in the process of GMing a tabletop JJBA RPG (using Mutants and Masterminds rules) in which the players name their stands after death metal bands/songs/ etc.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Dec 1, 2008)

Re-reading part IV, it's actually rather good.
And seriously, how does one go about getting some of that ultra violence stuff? I need that fucking tie!


----------



## mootz (Dec 1, 2008)

part 4 is awesome, dont act surprised


----------



## Taleran (Dec 1, 2008)

No, i'm not watching porn, tehee

5:20, Araki's CD collection

O_O


----------



## Zack_Strife (Dec 1, 2008)

It was actually my least favourite part up until now but I'd probably rate it equal to the latter part of part III now. For some reason I just didn't find the characters as compelling or funny until the second go round.


----------



## mootz (Dec 1, 2008)

my first read through i stopped reading jojo at chapter 7 so i know about rereading something before i realize how awesome it is


----------



## mootz (Dec 1, 2008)

ok i will



LdP


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2008)

mootz said:


> ok i will
> 
> 
> 
> she knows, at least, that he is an immortal


Clearly, you're not doing a good job. Maybe you should put in some characters or something, like Narancia, Bucciarati, Leone, Mista,Fugo, and Giorno. _Jeez._

Also, JJBA Dissidia: Some more tarot card names Araki could have used; also a kabbalah, I think.


----------



## mootz (Dec 1, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Clearly, you're not doing a good job. Maybe you should put in some characters or something, like Narancia, Bucciarati, *Leone*, Mista,*Fugo*, and Giorno. Jeez.



who


----------



## Monna (Dec 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Source
> 
> 5:20, Araki's CD collection
> 
> O_O


The page doesn't want to load for some reason.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 1, 2008)

mootz said:


> who



they are both in your sig


----------



## mootz (Dec 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> they are both in your sig



i am sure that facepalm is for yourself


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2008)

Taleran why didnt you tell me Mountain Tim was so fucking bad-ass.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 1, 2008)

Mountain Tim's stand powers kinda reminds me of Stone Free.


----------



## G-Man (Dec 2, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Mountain Tim's stand powers kinda reminds me of Stone Free.



Only way weaker, and less aesthetically pleasing to look at (it looked cool whenever Joylene unwound herself into string).

Not that Mountain Tim isn't a badass, he is, and it's surprising just how badass he is considering how lame his power is/sounds.


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2008)

G-Man making bad posts about Mountain Tim.


----------



## mootz (Dec 2, 2008)

But he does that constantly


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2008)

mootz said:


> FulaniTo


Reply to the pic in the thread.


Yare yare 'ttebayo...


----------



## mootz (Dec 2, 2008)

thread wasnt as well received as i was hoping,

time for me to move on


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2008)

mootz said:


> thread wasnt as well received as i was hoping,
> 
> time for me to move on


It's Naruto, what did you expect?


----------



## mootz (Dec 2, 2008)

I dont know what i expected, I should have mentioned the stands name is Foxtrot


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2008)

mootz said:


> I dont know what i expected, I should have mentioned the stands name is Foxtrot


Mr. Henrix's "Foxy Lady" would have been better.


----------



## mootz (Dec 2, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Mr. Henrix's "Foxy Lady" would have been better.



well ando always said kyuubi was a girl


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2008)

More or less


----------



## Schneider (Dec 3, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Reply to the pic in the thread.
> 
> 
> Yare yare 'ttebayo...



That looks like a fusion between Naruto and Dio Brando.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Schneider said:


> That looks like a fusion between Naruto and Dio Brando.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 3, 2008)

Jotaro is an Uchiha?

What is this faggotry?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 3, 2008)

Good God, I think I just lost my testicles after seeing this.


----------



## Bonten (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh there's worse.


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2008)

Giogio doesn't have testicles.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> Giogio doesn't have testicles.



Who is this GioGio you are talking about?

Now, if you are talking about Weather Report or Enrico Pucci, then you and I are going to have problems.

BTW, you shouldn't talk:

Kira doesn't have a body


----------



## Felix (Dec 3, 2008)

> *Gio*rno *Gio*vanna
> 
> *Who is this GioGio you are talking about?*
> 
> ...


Right...
Yeah...
Right...


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2008)

GioGio doesnt even exist anymore


----------



## mootz (Dec 3, 2008)

why all the gio hate


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2008)

Because he's boring. Not that I care but Kira > Diavolo/Giogio anyway day of the week.


----------



## mootz (Dec 3, 2008)

Gio is boring at times and yet everyone likes Jotaro like he is a god when he is just as boring as Gio except his stand is way more boring that Gio's

I dont get it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2008)

Well Kira is better than a lot of characters, especially Diavolo


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2008)

mootz said:


> Gio is boring at times and yet everyone likes Jotaro like he is a god when he is just as boring as Gio except his stand is way more boring that Gio's
> 
> I dont get it.



I think you need to read Stardust Crusaders again


----------



## mootz (Dec 3, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I think you need to read Stardust Crusaders again



jotaro almost made me quite the manga 

after joseph and jonathan some guy with a hat isnt to interesting, 

Jotaro is your standard Cloud type good guy who has to fight that sephiroth like Dio. He is just gonna win randomly through some power up (wow time stop how lucky of him) while looking cool the whole time. Not the least bit fun to me when you consider other jojos.

further examples, ichigo from bleach (except Jotaro is smart unlike ichigo)



not that anyone would agree with me....


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay first, Time Stop was Star Platinum's power and The World was borrowing it like it did Hermit Purple etc etc also it wasn't just boom I can stop time it was built up to as the fight progressed

and then you go and compare him to Ichigo and Cloud of all people...........Gio is more like them to be honest


----------



## mootz (Dec 3, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Okay first, Time Stop was Star Platinum's power and The World was borrowing it like it did Hermit Purple etc etc also it wasn't just boom I can stop time it was built up to as the fight progressed
> 
> and then you go and compare him to Ichigo and Cloud of all people...........Gio is more like them to be honest



It was great that it was built up all fight except I dont recall it being built up at all in the other hundred or so chapters of part 3. 

Also I dont think you understand my comparison to Cloud and Ichigo. They are the forced cool types like Jotaro. Of course that is my opinion since I find characters like cloud, ichigo, jotaro, sasuke and other male heroes who have blank expressions and no personality boring and yet their large fanbase are to blind what i see. Gio is also boring but in a different way, the author never forced a cool guy aura on a character without a personality like with the before mentioned characters. Plus Gio has an interesting stand, he isnt just a plain fighter who is strong much like Ichigo and cloud. 

anyway i will repost this since you are taking my opinion so seriousily 



> not that anyone would agree with me....


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 3, 2008)

Giorno was awesome...He's the son of Dio, had amazing tactics, a versatile stand, and wanted to be a mafia lord.  He's the most unique jojo imo...not the best, but very unique.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 3, 2008)

Well yea but he lacks the personality aspect by a LOT. He didn't even show any expression when any member of his gang died.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2008)

He drank a glass of piss didnt he?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 3, 2008)

He seemed pretty mad at Green Day...and he spared Bruno because he spared that drug user.  I think being cool under pressure is a fairly standard jojo trait.  His goal was to be a crime lord and you want him getting weepy at the death of people he didn't even know for more than a week?

Also his stand is named after Hendrix's band.  Damn, I just remembered how much I like Giorno...though all jojos are second to Joseph.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 3, 2008)

Eh, he was alright. Speaking of which; Faint Smile your avatar is awesome. Best scene in Part V.


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2008)

Bruno spared Giogio. Then Giogio followed up. He isn't stoic so much as apathetic and emotionless.

Look at Jotaro's personality and actions during his fight with Steely Dan.

Or Josuke's attitude and actions with the fight against Super Fly.

Or Jospeh's insane tactics and mocking of his opponents or Jonathan's simple awesome or Jolyne's drive.

Giogio may be unique but I'll be damned if Bruno and Mista didn't steal the limelight in terms of personality from him.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Dec 3, 2008)

Giorno was disgustingly effeminate.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 4, 2008)

Hold up, hold up.

You have to take into account the setting of Part V. 

You basically have a city controlled by the mafia, where drugs and crime run free and the law enforcement agencies are corrupted.

Also, you have to take into account the fact that Giorno's parents were shitty as fuck, his real dad was dead and also you have to take into account that his dream is to be a mobster and last time I check, being cool under pressure gives you a much higher chance of going high in the ladder in terms of the mafia, like Brandon Heat in Gungrave for example.

Finally, you have to take into account that Giorno was basically the rookie in the group and thus had to learn the ropes as he went on. But despite that, he showed tremendous intelligence and gain their respect alot, like during the episode of grateful dead and so on.

So you add all those factors and you end up with a character that is indifferent, cool-headed, and emotionless, and simply focused on his goal.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

mootz said:


> It was great that it was built up all fight except I dont recall it being built up at all in the other hundred or so chapters of part 3.
> 
> Also I dont think you understand my comparison to Cloud and Ichigo. They are the forced cool types like Jotaro. Of course that is my opinion since I find characters like cloud, ichigo, jotaro, sasuke and other male heroes who have blank expressions and no personality boring and yet their large fanbase are to blind what i see. Gio is also boring but in a different way, the author never forced a cool guy aura on a character without a personality like with the before mentioned characters. Plus Gio has an interesting stand, he isnt just a plain fighter who is strong much like Ichigo and cloud.
> 
> anyway i will repost this since you are taking my opinion so seriousily




excuse me if he can't show off slight movements while time is stopped when none of the other stands other than his and Dio's stop time


and reasoning is very dumb for the rest of it, and again you should probably take another read through Stardust, having a simple stand gives you more opportunity to stand out from it rather than less it doesn't typecast you like you seem to think


----------



## Schneider (Dec 4, 2008)

Bruno also has shit personality. His stone face isn't much different than Giorno. The only ones good to me are Mista and Narancia, and maybe Trish. They're the ones who's able to tell you if they're mad or lulz. 

@TWF
Gio spared Bruno. Judging by that situation Gio could have killed him in place if Gio didn't think he's worth enough.

@Giorno Giovanna
Being cool under pressure doesn't mean he had to put the same face for the entire arc. A little sinister grin would do better.


----------



## mootz (Dec 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> excuse me if he can't show off slight movements while time is stopped when none of the other stands other than his and Dio's stop time
> 
> 
> and reasoning is very dumb for the rest of it, and again you should probably take another read through Stardust, having a simple stand gives you more opportunity to stand out from it rather than less it doesn't typecast you like you seem to think



you dont seem to understand my point at all so lets just pretend this debate didnt happen


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

No I understand the point you are trying to make but its wrong


----------



## mootz (Dec 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> No I understand the point you are trying to make *but its wrong*



a brilliant rebuttal once again, 

i already said i dont want to argue. lets leave this alone now,

 you won. is that better?


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2008)

Giogio being a rookie has nothing to do with it, look at his fight with a matured Koichi and Echoes Act III.

He pretty much had the same facial expression the entire run of Golden Wind. As for Jotaro vs Joseph or Jonathan, he's was a school thug who was use to being the "bad" boy with his mom up until his gramps and Abdul got him out of jail.

As for Jotaro's facial expressions and personality, he's stoic on the outside, he however, was never apathatic or expressionless. Again, his interaction with Steely Dan during the Lover's fight, and again with the Wheel and so on showcase this.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 4, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Well yea but he lacks the personality aspect by a LOT. He didn't even show any expression when any member of his gang died.



Some people are like that.



Lord Genome said:


> He drank a glass of piss didnt he?



Nope.

I agree with TWF on Jotaro and Steely Dan.

Giorno, on the other hand, had that smoothness and confidence.

But Giorno isn't one of the best JoJos.


----------



## piccun? (Dec 4, 2008)

Jotaro's personality is as wild and savage as his stand, but he always keeps it under control. 
He's not emotionless,he's a person with great emotions but an even greater self control. 
Giorno instead is always a bit distant, as if nothing really touches him, not deeply anyway.


BTW, among the abilities of a stand, I was never able to understand  what characteristic "_staying_"  is . Power, speed, range, are obvious, but staying? the ability of a stand to _stay_?  
I'm really at a loss there :/


----------



## .access timeco. (Dec 4, 2008)

Giorno pretty much sux, poor guy.
But the main reason is that he seemed so "Diolike" at first, thinking about how to manipulate people to rise in mafia, but ended up as a healing-fighter-motivational robot. Not much his fault as Araki's, since the whole arc did the same (instead of Giorno outsmarting people and acting in the shadows, it ended up as just fightfightfight)... but, still, it made Giorno lose everything he had of amazing at first and, after that, he didn't got any new feature to show.

For some reason, I use to think Diego is what Giorno could be (i.e. pure win) if it was not for this change... but how it ended up, Giorno pales in comparison to other characters in this part.
Things would be better if he kept his original hair style instead of that crap he made when he landed in Italy. At least his character design would be badass.

But, well, he is not as bad as Diavolo


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Dec 4, 2008)

mootz said:


> Jotaro is your standard Cloud type good guy who has to fight that sephiroth like Dio.*He is just gonna win randomly through some power up (wow time stop how lucky of him)* while looking cool the whole time. Not the least bit fun to me when you consider other jojos.



You seem to be forgetting something: Gold. Experience. FUCKING. Requiem.

Also Jotaro showed his personality at least a handful of times(the Sun fight comes to mind) while Gio was pretty much :| through the entire manga. And he would've been cooler if he was secretly psychotic and stuff, being the son of Dio and all.


----------



## Bonten (Dec 4, 2008)

piccun said:


> Jotaro's personality is as wild and savage as his stand, but he always keeps it under control.
> He's not emotionless,he's a person with great emotions but an even greater self control.
> Giorno instead is always a bit distant, as if nothing really touches him, not deeply anyway.
> 
> ...



I've always assumed _staying_ was how tough they were to defeat or something. Always been a little confused about it myself too though.


----------



## mootz (Dec 4, 2008)

PlaygroundPredator said:


> You seem to be forgetting something: Gold. Experience. FUCKING. Requiem.
> 
> Also Jotaro showed his personality at least a handful of times(the Sun fight comes to mind) while Gio was pretty much :| through the entire manga. And he would've been cooler if he was secretly psychotic and stuff, being the son of Dio and all.



he had to actually do something for GER. He had to obtain the arrow and use it on himself, which required effort.

Its not an argument over hax, because Gio wins that, but rather randomness which goes to Jotaro for getting it all of a sudden without any indication or training.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 4, 2008)

OH SHI! YESTERDAY I SAW A DIO BRANDO RAPING BRIDGET HENTAI PIC (YES I GOT A BONER IN INSTANT)

FOR WHO DOESNT KNOW BRIDGET HE IS FAMOUS SHOTRAP FROM GUILTY GEAR X2

& WHO WANTS T OSEE IT PM


----------



## mootz (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG DIO AND BRIDGET A MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN (who thinks these things up) 

um no thanks do not want


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Dec 4, 2008)

mootz said:


> he had to actually do something for GER. He had to obtain the arrow and use it on himself, which required effort.
> 
> Its not an argument over hax, because Gio wins that, but rather randomness which goes to Jotaro for getting it all of a sudden without any indication or training.



Actually, Kakyoin found out that The World and Star Platinum were the same kind of Stands when he was running away from Dio with Joseph. And its not that surprising really, considering Dio had Jonathan's body and all.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 4, 2008)

Medusa said:


> OH SHI! YESTERDAY I SAW A DIO BRANDO RAPING BRIDGET HENTAI PIC (YES I GOT A BONER IN INSTANT)
> 
> FOR WHO DOESNT KNOW BRIDGET *HE* IS FAMOUS SHOTRAP FROM GUILTY GEAR X2
> 
> & WHO WANTS T OSEE IT PM



Hmmm..

I can't decide whether you're into yaoi stuff, or is it just that any man can get a boner from a manly man/Dio induced hentai.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 4, 2008)

mootz said:


> OMG DIO AND BRIDGET A MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN (who thinks these things up)
> 
> um no thanks do not want



Lol sounds so great

aww why not  PM u



Schneider said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> I can't decide whether you're into yaoi stuff, or is it just that any man can get a boner from a manly man/Dio induced hentai.



err actually I was looking for bridget stuff.. dunno why dio randomly shows up 

I dont think I'm interested in dio.. he is pretty hot but...

ps I am bi


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

mootz said:


> Its not an argument over hax, because Gio wins that, but rather randomness which goes to Jotaro for getting it all of a sudden without any indication or training.



UHHHHH its a stand when has anyone ever had to train to get ability?


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2008)

Didn't Dio train The World to continually better at stopping time?


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2008)

Also Jotaro's interaction with Kira was anything but "stoic".

" That watch is evil...but there is something more evil than that...it is your FACE!"


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Didn't Dio train The World to continually better at stopping time?



that is true but I thought that was because his body wasn't fully absorbed yet (main reason for him going for their blood)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> that is true but I thought that was because his body wasn't fully absorbed yet (main reason for him going for their blood)



I think it depends on how fast his healing is, or the more he gets used to Johnathan's body. After the scar of his neck healed, he was able to stop time for 2-3 seconds at the most.


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2008)

Dio's maximum time stopping with Jonathan's body due to the scar on his neck was ten or eleven seconds.

Without that scar, his time stopping would be infinite. Jotaro won for example, because he time stopped during The World's cool down period. Even though his time stop only works at maximum for five seconds.

Also staying is the duration of an effect.

Another One Bites The Dust/Killer Queen Bites The Dust staying is infinite as time is completely looped and repeated.


----------



## mootz (Dec 4, 2008)

PlaygroundPredator said:


> Actually, Kakyoin found out that The World and Star Platinum were the same kind of Stands when he was running away from Dio with Joseph. And its not that surprising really, considering Dio had Jonathan's body and all.



did he figure it out? because i seriousily dont remember that happening



TWF said:


> Also Jotaro's interaction with Kira was anything but "stoic".
> 
> " That watch is evil...but there is something more evil than that...it is your FACE!"



Jotaro doesnt totally suck, I was referring to him in his own part more than anything else. He was more than decent as a support character even if i thought he was lacking as a main character.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

As I keep saying you really need to re read Stardust (yeah it was Kakyoin)


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2008)

Like I said earlier, Mootz and like Taleran is trying to tell you, Jotaro isn't completely stoic and apathetic the entire manga.

His fight and reaction with Dio, especially when Dio desecrated and drained Joseph's body, and so on proves this during Stardust Crusaders.


----------



## mootz (Dec 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> As I keep saying you really need to re read Stardust (yeah it was Kakyoin)



just because i forgot Kakyoin was the one to figure it out doesnt mean i must have forgot what i think about jotaro. 





TWF said:


> *Like I said earlier, Mootz and like Taleran is trying to tell you, Jotaro isn't completely stoic and apathetic the entire manga*.
> 
> His fight and reaction with Dio, especially when Dio desecrated and drained Joseph's body, and so on proves this during Stardust Crusaders.







> *Jotaro doesnt totally suck*, I was referring to him in his own part more than anything else. He was more than decent as a support character even if i thought he was lacking as a main character.



 can we talk about something else now? Like how awesome josuke is or how jolyne was more manly giorno or how ripple fighting is way more manly than stand fighting.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi gais, just started reading this. I'm almost on chapter 30


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh hey you actually started reading it

Good very good


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2008)

This scan almost seems like White Snake is backhanding Jotaro.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm still wondering what happened to Runaway Girl after Part 3. Keeps bugging me for some reason.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 4, 2008)

Jolyne's mama.

not


----------



## mootz (Dec 5, 2008)

Stroev said:


> I'm still wondering what happened to Runaway Girl after Part 3. Keeps bugging me for some reason.



i was wondering about her, and the black kid from joseph's part

also i am testing new set, yay or nay?


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2008)

It seems with Wes, and Weather Report, his Stand is either hit or miss.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Dec 5, 2008)

Weather Report is the shit.

And where the heck does everyone get these awesome sets?


----------



## Schneider (Dec 5, 2008)

Weather Report always hits.

And I've seen too much part IV sets this days.


----------



## Bonten (Dec 5, 2008)

Watched one of the OVAs this morning, was the first one but it was dubbed.

Oh my.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 5, 2008)

Why would you watch the anime in the first place?


----------



## mootz (Dec 5, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Weather Report always hits.
> 
> And I've seen too much part IV sets this days.



part 4 is the best


----------



## Bonten (Dec 5, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> Why would you watch the anime in the first place?



Lack of new JJBA manga.


----------



## mootz (Dec 5, 2008)

Bonten said:


> Lack of new JJBA manga.



what is up with steel ball run? is anyone actively scanning it or is the manga on hiatus?


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2008)

Schneider said:


> Weather Report always hits.
> 
> And I've seen too much part IV sets this days.



Considering he has the gay ass hell ability to turn people into slugs and make rainbows for NO fucking reason, a lot of people don't like that.


----------



## mootz (Dec 5, 2008)

seriousily weather report had to many abilities


----------



## piccun? (Dec 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> Also staying is the duration of an effect.
> 
> Another One Bites The Dust/Killer Queen Bites The Dust staying is infinite as time is completely looped and repeated.





ah thanks . 

now that I know it seems kinda obvious too  



Stroev said:


> I'm still wondering what happened to Runaway Girl after Part 3. Keeps bugging me for some reason.




I'm curious to know what happened to Achtung baby.  

really, I always wished to see some character from the previous series. When Polnareff appeared in the 4th series it was a totally awesome moment


----------



## Bonten (Dec 5, 2008)

mootz said:


> what is up with steel ball run? is anyone actively scanning it or is the manga on hiatus?



Well as far as I know, Stardust Crusaders are still doing it but they haven't had a release since what, April? :/

So I'm not sure. It really sucks knowing the RAWs are out (already been spoiled by a JJBA forum whilst looking for new chapters) but not being able to read them.


----------



## mootz (Dec 5, 2008)

So thats what it is, I need a fix so bad it hurts.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2008)

We should all get together and throw a fight, punching each other with "oras", "mudahs", and make ripple movements. Or act like a plane and spit watermelon seeds shouting "bora".


----------



## mootz (Dec 5, 2008)

Stroev said:


> We should all get together and throw a fight, punching each other with "oras", "mudahs", and make ripple movements. Or act like a plane and spit watermelon seeds shouting "bora".



That is the most sane idea I have heard on this forum.

List your name and address we will meet up at your place.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2008)

mootz said:


> That is the most sane idea I have heard on this forum.
> 
> List your name and address we will meet up at your place.



1) + reps 

2) Let's meet in Washington when Obama is inagurated. Right in front of him, too. Foreigners, you need a plane, sorry to say.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 5, 2008)

The scaners were focusing on finishing part VI, not sure what theyre doing now 


TWF said:


> It seems with Wes, and Weather Report, his Stand is either hit or miss.


I like Wes, some of his stands abilities are rediculous though


Schneider said:


> Weather Report always hits.
> 
> And I've seen too much part IV sets this days.


I have a part 1 set that im gonna use eventually 


Elijah Snow said:


> Why would you watch the anime in the first place?


The Dio fight is cool


----------



## mootz (Dec 5, 2008)

Stroev said:


> 1) + reps
> 
> 2) Let's meet in Washington when Obama is inagurated. Right in front of him, too. Foreigners, you need a plane, sorry to say.



What day his he inagurated, I may have class 



Lord Genome said:


> The scaners were focusing on finishing part VI, not sure what theyre doing now
> 
> I like Wes, some of his stands abilities are rediculous though
> 
> ...



You may never change away from Josuke, he is eternal. 

i am now gonna push josuke like i did sogeking before


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 5, 2008)

Jonathan>Josuke


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2008)

Anakiss > Josuke.

And inaguration is the... 20st of January, IIRC. A Tuesday.


----------



## mootz (Dec 5, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Jonathan>Josuke



The only jojo better than Josuke is Joseph. Though I would admit that jonathan is more or less equal to him.

IMO dont want taleran negging me anymore, lol 



Stroev said:


> Anakiss > Josuke.






> And inaguration is the... 20st of January, IIRC. A Tuesday.



 i will be in class


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 5, 2008)

MUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2008)

Someone be sure to bring a steamroller.


----------



## mootz (Dec 5, 2008)

I will bring the knives


----------



## Stroev (Dec 5, 2008)

We can invite Rev. Jesse Jackson, too! ucci


----------



## Schneider (Dec 6, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Someone be sure to bring a steamroller.


----------



## Fang (Dec 6, 2008)

The Jojo clan breaks down as followed:

- Josuke/Joseph
- Jotaro
- Jolyne
- Johnny
- Giorno

Jonathan is impossible to gauge but he is defiently and easily the single most under-rated and neglected protagonists in the entire series. He also happened to be the most tragic one and had the worst life.

Dio stole his girl, beat the shit out of his dog Danny repeatedly, eventually murdered the pup that helped put Jonathan on a better path to life. He also lost everything, his family fortune, his father and his path in life until he paid Dio back at the end of Phantom Blood.

Seriously, and he also happens to be the manliest of them all. And there would be no JJBA if it wasn't for Dio and Jonathan's conflict.

And the ending to Part I happened to be probably one of the most emotional curtain fallers in Shounen.

Everything Jonathan did, fought for believed in, even getting the girl and having a kid: fell short because he finally stopped Dio and took him down.


----------



## Bonten (Dec 6, 2008)

I wonder if the next part (VIII) the main character will have a name similar to Joseph, maybe Joe. 

Agree with Joseph being the most badass though; the ending was insanely epic.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 6, 2008)

Part VIII will have a Jewish Jojo. And thus he'll be named Joshua Joestar.


----------



## mootz (Dec 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> The Jojo clan breaks down as followed:
> 
> - Josuke/Joseph
> - Jotaro
> ...



I would rate Jonathan just after JOsuke and Joseph myself. BUt you are right about him being compeletly underrated.



Bonten said:


> I wonder if the next part (VIII) the main character will have a name similar to Joseph, maybe Joe.
> 
> Agree with Joseph being the most badass though; the ending was insanely epic.



It was insane indeed.



Schneider said:


> Part VIII will have a Jewish Jojo. And thus he'll be named Joshua Joestar.



See this I really want to see now, lol


----------



## Borsalino (Dec 6, 2008)

Am I the only person that Like Jospeph and Jonathon and hates Diavolo but also thinks that Josuke looks like and is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## mootz (Dec 6, 2008)

Borsalino said:


> Am I the only person that Like Jospeph and Jonathon and hates Diavolo but also thinks that Josuke looks like and is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



A lot of people hate diavolo and your wrong about Josuke. He has shown real interest in women (literraly not gay) and he fucking wins (figuritivly not gay)

Also if you cant tell I am bad at spelling.


----------



## Borsalino (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm just not really that big a fan of him and everyone here seems to worship him it's weird. and BTW your spelling is fine.


----------



## mootz (Dec 6, 2008)

Borsalino said:


> I'm just not really that big a fan of him and everyone here seems to worship him it's weird. and BTW your spelling is fine.



I know how you feel, everyone worships Jotaro and I hate him. 

Its really just opinions in the end so no big deal.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> The Jojo clan breaks down as followed:
> 
> - Josuke/Joseph
> - Jotaro
> ...


I agree completly


----------



## Borsalino (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Mootz and people really don't give Jonathan enough credit for beating the vampire Dio the first time with no special powers, just manliness.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2008)

Josuke has his own variation of Ora Ora Ora.

And his hair.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2008)

Where did you find that Taleran?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 7, 2008)

What the hell, Taleran. Stop finding awesome pictures. I have cum bricks all over my keyboard now.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 7, 2008)

Taleran, can you find another (awesome) pic for other characters? Preferably Dio Brando, Enrico Pucci, Weather Report and Jotaro Kujo.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2008)

No one cares about Wes.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 7, 2008)

Well I do.

No one denies the awesome of crippling Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2008)

Wes would be seriously cooler if Weather Report didn't have that gay ass " YOU TURN INTO SLUGS NOW FROM MY RAINBOW OF FAGGOTRY " move.


----------



## Felix (Dec 7, 2008)

TWF said:


> Wes would be seriously cooler if Weather Report didn't have that gay ass " YOU TURN INTO SLUGS NOW FROM MY RAINBOW OF FAGGOTRY " move.



That was an awesome move


----------



## Monna (Dec 7, 2008)

Why does everyone hate Diavolo?


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2008)

Not really at all. He could already become intangible, manipulate air pressure/oxygen, and so on.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 7, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Why does everyone hate Diavolo?



He's the blandest major villain in Jojo. Doppio is an autistic fuck.



TWF said:


> Not really at all. He could already become intangible, manipulate air pressure/oxygen, and so on.



Slug transmutation is his initial ability, and his thing that fucks things up the most. Definitely one of his deadliest move along with Oxygen rape.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2008)

Its still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) power, even by JJBA standards. I know that his ability to turn people into slugs was the first power his Stand showed but its still gay.

Just like Sky High.

" LETS SPEND HALF A VOLUME TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO PUNCH RYKIEL IN THE FACE "

Also Diavolo is a dong and a terrible villain. His fate from Gold Expierence Requiem was probably the best redeeming end for a villain as bad as him.

And it doesn't help that he looked like a bishie twenty five year old either.

But he still had his moments, like taking that kid's ice cream cone and talking into it thinking it was a phone.

Doppio was hilarious.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 7, 2008)

At the very least that power of his accidentally fucked the whole city. Nothing is gayer than that ability in part IV that extends hair to ridiculous level.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2008)

Are you talking about Cinderella?


----------



## Schneider (Dec 7, 2008)

IIRC Cinderella is the plastic surgery stand? Definitely not that.

It belongs to the girl obsessed over Koichi.


----------



## Fang (Dec 7, 2008)

So what. We're not talking about her, even though Koichi is a pimp, Part VI really broke the mold on wacky ass powers even by JJBA's standards, and most of them weren't good.

Hell I think that Bohemian Rhapsody can possibly beat Stairway to Heaven/Gold Expierence Requiem in terms of actual cheapness.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 7, 2008)

Good thing Araki gave Bohemian Rhapsody to that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Ungaro.

I thought we were talking about the gayest ability?


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 8, 2008)

Diavolo would have been cool if the roles between him and Doppio were switched


----------



## mootz (Dec 8, 2008)

TWF said:


> So what. We're not talking about her, even though Koichi is a pimp, Part VI really broke the mold on wacky ass powers even by JJBA's standards, and most of them weren't good.
> 
> Hell I think that Bohemian Rhapsody can possibly beat Stairway to Heaven/Gold Expierence Requiem in terms of actual cheapness.



I find them all to be just as cheap but thats just me.


----------



## Monna (Dec 8, 2008)

I mainly liked Diavolo because of his stand abilities.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 8, 2008)

His stand is broken as a villain, however he's shit as a character.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 8, 2008)

Diavolo said:
			
		

> At least my stand looked cool, right guys? ...Right?






Why hey, lookie here, chibi villain complitation(sp?)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uowre59iTrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2008)

Eww Diavolo and Cars.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 9, 2008)

The vid doesn't have Cars.


----------



## Monna (Dec 9, 2008)

New JJBA set. Its been awhile since I've had one.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2008)

Schneider said:


> The vid doesn't have Cars.



Yes it did.


----------



## Monna (Dec 9, 2008)

Cars was at the very end. The guy with a purple loin cloth and long black hair. You can't miss him.



Schneider said:


> {video}
> 
> 00:00-00:47
> 
> Holy shit..


Wow... the Japanese really have nothing better to do.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 9, 2008)

So I don't know wether or not I can call Enrico a villain

*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean before the last chapter he comes off as a hypocrite telling others to face what he does not, but then he reveals that it was always his intent to die at the Space Center just with humanity in this new time

he reminds me of hte God Emperor


----------



## mootz (Dec 9, 2008)

If anyone is interested in an JJBA set


----------



## Stroev (Dec 9, 2008)

mootz said:


> If anyone is interested in an JJBA set


ZA MIKDONUUDO!

Oh god, what did they do to Dio!?!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 9, 2008)

mootz said:


> If anyone is interested in an JJBA set



Special abilities?


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2008)

I really don't see how you can't label Enrico Pucci as a villain. While the ends are noble, the entire pathway through the means as well as his other goals pretty well establish Pucci as a baddie: wants to remove the Joestar bloodline (George Sr, Jonathan, Joseph, Hollie, Josuke, Jotaro, Jolyne, ect...) in its entirety from the universe when he recreated the JJBAverse, he murdered people and so on.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 10, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Cars was at the very end. The guy with a purple loin cloth and long black hair. You can't miss him.



He seemed more like Straights to me.

And regarding Dio's violation..


----------



## Bonten (Dec 10, 2008)

My need for JJBA is insatiable; just finished Part III again. The last battle against Dio has got to be up there with Joseph's against Cars.

I'd forgotten how totally fucking badass Jotaro was after seeing him in Part VI. 

"You pissed me off."


----------



## RivFader (Dec 10, 2008)

I just started reading the first 6 chapters. It's pretty cool, especially Dia Brando.


----------



## Bonten (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh it gets better Riv. So much better.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 10, 2008)

I have to agree that even though Pucci had a more enlightened motive then the other villains, he still was almost amoral in his means to get that goal.  He killed, manipulated and lied to get his way.  

What is kind of shocking to me is that Stairway to Heaven was Dio's goal.  Though I guess he would just use it to rule rather than what Pucci was doing.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 10, 2008)

Pucci was still a villain, no matter the reason. Even if his reasons may have been somewhat noble, he still murdered people and that makes him a villain, just that simple.

Now, this is EPIC

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYMBxVBzHWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 10, 2008)

Even more epicness

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XIHN6OPTzs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mootz (Dec 10, 2008)

epic win !


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Dec 10, 2008)

JOJO Family:
[YOUTUBE]pF6WKX0VGd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Dec 10, 2008)

_JJBA Part VIII: Chibi is Unbreakable_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 11, 2008)

Jotaro Kujo - Ace Attorney 



Or


----------



## Schneider (Dec 11, 2008)

The scans are up until Stone Ocean/Part 6. SBR still got a lot to do. 

However, part 3 (which has ZA WARUDO in it) scans are shit quality, followed by early part 4.


----------



## mootz (Dec 11, 2008)

Sweet! 

When i finally get around to rereading the whole thing it would be nice to have some clean scans.


----------



## Bonten (Dec 11, 2008)

How far into it are they TWF? 

That's some good news for the day. ;p


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 11, 2008)

mootz said:


> not true, i read all of jojo in 30 minutes and nothing was scantalated in that time



That's because you are a jjba-whore, just like the rest of us


----------



## mootz (Dec 11, 2008)

few survive calling me a whore 

but yeah i havent seen any new sbr since i have been reading which is a shame especially if you consider the fact i read sbr before stone ocean


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 11, 2008)

They should really focus on sbr more than other mangas. 

SBR DEMANDS IT


----------



## Fang (Dec 11, 2008)

JJBA - Steel Ball Run - Part VII.
Bastard!!
Berserk.
Red Eyes.
Ect...


----------



## mootz (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah cancel this "naruto" scantalation crap and do some manga people want to read


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2008)

mootz said:


> Yeah cancel this "naruto" scantalation crap and do some manga people want to read


Screw the weaboo, shippers, rabid fans and 13 year olds!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2008)

highervoltage

jojoproject


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2008)

LURK is over-rated.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2008)

only by those too foolish to utilize it


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2008)

:armcross:

Half the time when I'm searching for SBR stuff it never works.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2008)

works perfectly for me


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2008)

Still doesn't work for me. Maybe its my connection or something.


----------



## Felix (Dec 12, 2008)

Lurk works 100% for me
It's a great place to get Manga imho


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2008)

have you tried search for Steel Ball Run and not sbr?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 12, 2008)

no I mean on gotlurk when you search for the files


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2008)

You wouldn't have links to download whats out for SBR outside of LURK in its entirety do you?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 14, 2008)

Umm, you probably got this already but
alternate translation
Unless it goes past ch. 31...

I hope a group starts scanning again.  All my favorites are on hold right now.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2008)

Wish I was a bit more multi-lingual. 

Anyway, JJBA gets more broken every part. Never realized that 'till now.


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Wish I was a bit more multi-lingual.
> 
> Anyway, JJBA gets more broken every part. Never realized that 'till now.



Are you kidding me, that may be true from Part III and onwards but Part VII is a weak sauce.

Even Ringo's ability to reverse the flow of time still allows people of being aware of when he does it.


----------



## Monna (Dec 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck them, Kira was awesome.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 18, 2008)

That was awesome.


----------



## .access timeco. (Dec 18, 2008)

I could like that image, but I am somehow in shock due to Kira's line.


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2008)

That's because Kira is the greatest villain in JJBA.

*looks at set*


----------



## Bonten (Dec 18, 2008)

It really was. Perfect.


----------



## Cacofonix (Dec 18, 2008)

You think Kira is a bad villain?


----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone who thinks that gets to bite the dust. L


----------



## Stroev (Dec 18, 2008)

Diavolo shows Kira who a real villian is.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm up to part 3 now and I had to read Jotaro beating up steely dan 3 times just to comprehend the awesomeness of it all.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 18, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Kira shows Diavolo and Cars who a real villian is.



fixed


----------



## Fang (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah Jotaro writing down everything that Steely Dan did to him when holding Joseph hostage was pretty hilarious.

" What are you doing? "

" Writing everything you've done to me since when this is over I will pay you back three fold for everything. "

" Huh? "

" ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA! "


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats one of the reasons I like Jotaro the best. Giorno has his moments too.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 19, 2008)

Freaking every JoJo post Part II said:
			
		

> Hey, look at this guy a crazy ability to take down an entire city. I'mma gonna go beat'em up now.
> 
> ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA!
> 
> ...


Badass, yo.


----------



## Hagen (Dec 19, 2008)

*refuses to read spoilers*

i've just started to read JJBA, because of many recomendations

and i love the storyline so far, (im currently in chapter 84 )

but damn, this manga would be truly epic if only this guy knew how to draw bodies 

in the following arcs, does he ever improves when it comes to draw bodies and fighting poses?


----------



## Fang (Dec 19, 2008)

Insert a massive barrage of face palms here. And thanks for ignorning Josuke's version of ORA ORA ORA, Stroev.


----------



## Oh Lonesome Me (Dec 19, 2008)

About the blasphmy picture in post 2377. Everyone at the end of part 6 doesn't die, only Jotaro, hermies, anassui, and jolyne dies, in the jump to the new universe, everybody else is still alive, except for the ones exposed to cold places.


----------



## Hagen (Dec 19, 2008)

oh, i get it

the drawing will keep sucking til the end 

well, im gonna keep read it because of the storyline


----------



## Fang (Dec 19, 2008)

Locard said:


> oh, i get it
> 
> the drawing will keep sucking til the end
> 
> well, im gonna keep read it because of the storyline



His art style does not suck. The only negative point in Araki's drawning that he admitted was with Part II and that was the head to body ratio.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 19, 2008)

You prefer art like Lucky Star over JJBA... 

And I forgot what Josuke said, TWF!


----------



## .access timeco. (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't think it sucks, it is unique (something REALLY rare nowadays when the Lucky Star style that Stroev mentioned is in almost every anime released).

But, yeah, it changes over the years... this is one page from the last chapter released in Japan so you can see how his drawings are now: Messi Responds To Cannavaro And Cruyff Criticism

The character making weird poses, however, remain unchanged (thankfully!).


----------



## piccun? (Dec 20, 2008)

It does get better over time, just like the narrative structure. 
One thing you can notice while reading JOJO is how the author perfections himself, and his art style  becomes more complex and detailed. 

anyway the thing I dislike the most about part one art is that it reeks of testosterone  
I had to read it from a distance because it was too much to bear D:


----------



## Schneider (Dec 20, 2008)

Pussies can't stand part 1 and 2 due to testosterone spilling like a faucet

And Josuke's possible source of battle cry:


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2008)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap.

Mr. President, your right up there with Kira Yoshikage and Dio Brando as one of the best JJBA villains now.

Fuck your eye, Diego.


----------



## Felix (Dec 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> *Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap.*
> 
> Mr. President, your right up there with Kira Yoshikage and Dio Brando as one of the best JJBA villains now.
> 
> Fuck your eye, Diego.



That's an AC/DC Album


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2008)

Felix said:


> That's an AC/DC Album



I know that. I also found the Sheer Heart Attack album from Queen and saw no mention of any song called Sheer Heart Attack.


----------



## RivFader (Dec 20, 2008)

Just finished Volume 9. cars seems to be pretty badass and I gladly enjoyed the fight against ACDC. I mus say I found JJBA a little strange at the beginning, but now I really like it and will most likely go thorugh a lot of chapters till the end of my winter holidays. How long is Part 2 going to take?


----------



## Felix (Dec 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> I know that. I also found the Sheer Heart Attack album from Queen and saw no mention of any song called Sheer Heart Attack.



Because Sheer Heart Attack wasn't finished when they made the album with the same name
So they released it in "News of the World" album

If you play Sheer Heart Attack and Stone Cold Crazy you will notice similarities in style


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2008)

JJBA's art style is great. It truly is a breath of fresh air from all the other manga and anime I read and watch.

I kinda miss the Hokuto no Ken style muscles though.


----------



## Felix (Dec 20, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> JJBA's art style is great. It truly is a breath of fresh air from all the other manga and anime I read and watch.
> 
> *I kinda miss the Hokuto no Ken style muscles though*.



This
And Ripple


----------



## Tracespeck (Dec 20, 2008)

Does Dio have any sort of catch phrase? Like jotaro says yare yare daze and i think all the jojo's have variations of that.  Not counting oro oro, or muda muda as catch phrases.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 20, 2008)

_Dirty Deeds Done Cheap 

Scary Monsters and Super Creeps_

Cannot get any more awesome, but knowing Araki, this is only the surface. Ironically VII is almost complete.


----------



## Felix (Dec 20, 2008)

I can't wait for the next part. I wonder what we are having next


----------



## Zack_Strife (Dec 20, 2008)

So, someone spoil SBR for me. What the fuck is going on? I've only got up to chapter 31 or something.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 20, 2008)

Zack_Strife said:


> So, someone spoil SBR for me. What the fuck is going on? I've only got up to chapter 31 or something.



*Spoiler*: __ 



A bunch of masculine dudes and dudettes and a guy/gal named JoJo fight off insane villians while journeying on bizarre adventures.


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2008)

Felix said:


> I can't wait for the next part. I wonder what we are having next


Araki is sure to throw us something new and unexpected.


----------



## Felix (Dec 20, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Araki is sure to throw us something new and unexpected.



Space Odyssey


----------



## Stroev (Dec 20, 2008)

ODA  ARAKI  is God.


----------



## BlueFox! (Dec 20, 2008)

Right now I'm reading The Sun part 2,loving it.

Still pretty bummed out Abdul is dead =\.
Yeah I'm pretty far behind in the series.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 20, 2008)

BlueFox! said:


> Right now I'm reading The Sun part 2,loving it.
> 
> Still pretty bummed out Avdol is dead =\.
> Yeah I'm pretty far behind in the series.


Increase of JJBA fans per week: 3.57

I've done the calculations. So long as we don't get pairings and rabid fans, JJBA will become popular and have a _respectable, funny, fabulous, sexy, good looking, non overrated, growing fanbase_ in no time.


----------



## BlueFox! (Dec 21, 2008)

Obvious: Pain=Nagato [theory]

Hype. Now that I think about it,Polnareff has been in a lot of deep shit. Lol.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2008)

Dio has WRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYY, and Muda Muda Muda.


----------



## Monna (Dec 21, 2008)

Felix said:


> Space Odyssey


Holy shit. That actually doesn't sound too far fetched.


----------



## Felix (Dec 21, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> Holy shit. That actually doesn't sound too far fetched.



Imagine fabulous battles in bizarre planets
Spaceships with STANDS


----------



## RivFader (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn....I just finished volume 13 and this shit is getting really awesome. The stands so far are all pretty cool and unique, the story is progressing fast and Dio is back 
One question: Aren't there any MQ or HQ scans for JJBA after volume 13, the LQ scans are pretty horrible and maybe someone could help me out. Oh well..still going to read it anyway...


----------



## Stroev (Dec 21, 2008)

The quality of the manga itself offsets the quality of the scans.


----------



## RivFader (Dec 21, 2008)

Stroev said:


> The quality of the manga itself offsets the quality of the scans.



So true 

Anyways, I know that JJBA doesn't have an anime but are there OVA's instead?


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Dec 21, 2008)

Xell said:


> Thank you so much sir. I wish there was some way I could show you some love.
> 
> Got any good quality scans before Volume 36? I don't need Volume 29 or 30 because I already have those in good quality.
> 
> Thanks again.



Not yet, cause we just started doing this, but I assure you we'll try to do all of it in the future.


----------



## Xell (Dec 21, 2008)

PlaygroundPredator said:


> Not yet, cause we just started doing this, but I assure you we'll try to do all of it in the future.



Ah okay. Nice nice, thanks. Good luck with this.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 21, 2008)

So TWF, how do you think DDDDC works?
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheep


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2008)

I think he controls the fabric of space and time.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 22, 2008)

^^The fuck??

Steel Ball Run is reality warping now?


----------



## RivFader (Dec 22, 2008)

PlaygroundPredator said:


> Not yet, cause we just started doing this, but I assure you we'll try to do all of it in the future.



Good luck with that.
Does that include Part III aswell?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 22, 2008)

Am I the only one who didn't mind Part III scans looking like a dustrag?


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 22, 2008)

Stroev said:


> Am I the only one who didn't mind Part III scans looking like a dustrag?



It had this rugged oldschool style. I didn't mind it either.

Btw, did we have a "What's your favourite part?" before?


----------



## mootz (Dec 22, 2008)

part 2 and 4


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 22, 2008)

No SBR?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 22, 2008)

Loved Part I.  

Part VI's plot was amazing, but I coudn't compeltely like all the characters.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 23, 2008)

Weather Report.

Which stand is stronger, GER or StH?


----------



## mootz (Dec 23, 2008)

sbr just started, it could suck later


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2008)

its winding down

no idea what you are talking bout


----------



## mootz (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah i know we will never be on the same page


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Dec 23, 2008)

mootz said:


> yeah i know we will never be on the same page



Its not about being on the same page, SBR's nearing the end(Maybe a year and half left?) and its been pretty fuckawesome all the way through so far.


----------



## Fang (Dec 23, 2008)

DIRTY DEEDS DONE DIRT CHEAP!

Also how dare you super impose a face over Joseph's, you French-Canadian scoundrel.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 23, 2008)

TWF said:


> DIRTY DEEDS DONE DIRT CHEAP!
> 
> Also how dare you super impose a face over Joseph's, you French-Canadian scoundrel.



I thought Joseph was a crossdressing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 23, 2008)

He looked like a sex slave when he had the Vader mouthpiece on. With the shading obiously looking black and all...


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 23, 2008)

Or it's your wishful thinking.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 23, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Or it's your wishful thinking.


Doesn't everybody, though? :ho


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 23, 2008)

Not me. :ho **


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2008)

how can you not like a manga that teaches such valuable lessons


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2008)

Are you saying you like Wes?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2008)

I didn't not like him


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2008)

Strange, I figured you'd be more of an Annusai kind of guy.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 24, 2008)

Taleran said:


> how can you not like a manga that teaches such valuable lessons



This shows how much of a pimp Weather was.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Dec 24, 2008)

TWF said:


> DIRTY DEEDS DONE DIRT CHEAP!
> 
> Also how dare you super impose a face over Joseph's, you French-Canadian scoundrel.



You dong, its the  face! It only makes it better.


----------



## RivFader (Dec 25, 2008)

Just finished Part III. Epic shit is epic 
Diow as as awesome as ever and the stands were all really original and fucked up. I still liked Part II a (very very) little bit betetr, but I think this series in general is one hell of a ride. It is in the same league as One Piece that's for sure.


----------



## Fang (Dec 25, 2008)

JJBA is well above One Piece.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 25, 2008)

TWF said:


> JJBA is well above One Piece.


DragonBall, TWF?


----------



## Fang (Dec 25, 2008)

Part IV was heavily influenced by the Android and Cell arc from Dragon Ball, according to Toriyama.


----------



## RivFader (Dec 25, 2008)

Damn it... I can't find scans for Volume 30. I want to know how these arrows work 

Oh..and btw:

ZA WARUDO!!!!!!!!! 
That was bloody awesome


----------



## Fang (Dec 25, 2008)

#lurk as well.


----------



## Xell (Dec 26, 2008)

RivFader said:


> Damn it... I can't find scans for Volume 30. I want to know how these arrows work
> 
> Oh..and btw:
> 
> ...



Link removed

Enjoy the good quality while you can.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> Part IV was heavily influenced by the Android and Cell arc from Dragon Ball, according to Toriyama.



Hmm...In what way?


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Hmm...In what way?



Have you read the Sheer Heart Attack arc when Koichi and Jotaro fight Sheer Heart Attack in the Clothing Tailor store?

When Koichi attains the final form of Echoes, Act III, his hair spikes up. When asked about this, Araki stated that Gohan during the Cell Games (Part IV and the Cell Games were going on at the same time at that point) was a huge influence.

Hence his massively spiked up hair and how powerful of a Stand the squirt, Koichi and his final Stand are.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 26, 2008)

Sadly, JJBA is better than DB in art and writing.


----------



## Fang (Dec 26, 2008)

They are two completely different styled mangas. And Dragon Ball played a huge influence on JJBA, according to Araki.

Not that it matters because Toriyama's strong points are character designs and humor.


----------



## Fang (Dec 29, 2008)

Volume 18 by Dark Horse should be coming out soon, according to Barnes/Nobles and Borders.

I think that question would be better asked in the Bastard!! pimping thread or to resident Bastard!! manga experts like Yak, Aldric or Ryoma.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Dec 29, 2008)

Do any of you guys know where I can find SBR vol 15+16 raws

EDIT: I was looking through my YT favs and found this vid I saw almost a year ago:
[YOUTUBE]E328asn-QfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Dec 30, 2008)

Yak won't PM me back; and I don't live near Barnes and Nobles, only Steve and Barry's! 

Also, what was in the shop during Sheer Heart Attack?


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2008)

What do you mean what was in the shop during the Sheer Heart Attack arc in Part IV? It was a clothing tailor shop for men that also had a kitchen and office.

Why?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 30, 2008)

TWF said:


> What do you mean what was in the shop during the Sheer Heart Attack arc in Part IV? It was a clothing tailor shop for men that also had a kitchen and office.
> 
> Why?


You were talking about the DragonBall references, and said something about the shop they were in.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 3, 2009)

One of us! One of us!


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2009)

-Phantom Blood (Part I)
-Battle Tendency (Part II)
-Stardust Crusaders (Part III)
-Diamond is Unbreakable (Part IV)
-Golden Wind (Part V)
-Stone Ocean (Part VI)
-Steel Ball Run (Part VII)

Interesting names Araki-san has choosen for each part of JJBA. But more to the point, aside from Part I and II, a Vampire and Immortal/Ultimate Being as villains, all of the JJBA villians or major characters have usually have time/temporal based powers.

In fact I think Ringo is the only character to have the ability to control time (reversing) that isn't a main character or major antagonist/villain.

And they all remind me of remote button functions.

- The World (time stopping) = Pausing.
- Another One Bites The Dust (time looping/repeating) = Looping/Replaying.
- King Crimson (time skipping/erasing) = Fast Forwarding.
- Stairway to Heaven/Made in Heaven (time accelerating) = fast forwarding/chapter skipping.

Am I wrong on this?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 3, 2009)

TWF said:


> Interesting names Araki-san has choosen for each part of JJBA. But more to the point, aside from Part I and II, a Vampire and Immortal/Ultimate Being as villains, all of the JJBA villians or major characters have usually have time/temporal based powers.
> 
> In fact I think Ringo is the only character to have the ability to control time (reversing) that isn't a main character or major antagonist/villain.
> 
> ...


Now give me DDDDC.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2009)

Are you saying they got the inspirations for certain Stands by just happening to see an universal remote?

Plausible.?


----------



## Azira (Jan 3, 2009)

Good Lord I can't wait for some clarification on what D4C does.


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2009)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap has to be the best name in current manga.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 3, 2009)

Azira said:


> Good Lord I can't wait for some clarification on what D4C does.


20 bucks it kills Gyro/Jairo or Johnny for the iconic death scene.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless the iconic death scene went to Sandman.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 3, 2009)

TWF said:


> -Phantom Blood (Part I)
> -Battle Tendency (Part II)
> -Stardust Crusaders (Part III)
> -Diamond is Unbreakable (Part IV)
> ...



King Crimson cuts segments of time, or erases periods of time or skips time around whichever term you want to take. But it's not necessarily fast forwarding.



Stroev said:


> Now give me DDDDC.



Fucks time in doggy style. I don't know why Araki loves to fuck time like a bitch.


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2009)

Araki said that time based powers are the most broken and cheap abilities that he can think of.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2009)

Raptor Dio riding Raptors. That's even more awesome.


----------



## Felix (Jan 4, 2009)

TWF said:


> Raptor Dio riding Raptors. That's even more awesome.



"I herd you like riding raptors. So we turn you into a raptor so you can ride while you ride"


----------



## Stroev (Jan 4, 2009)

This just proves that raptor Dio alone makes JJBA the most amazing and badass manga. 

And this is just part VII here. 


But of course, not that JayJayBeeAe doesn't have competition.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah after SO I thought Araki had finally reached his peak in crazy/awesomeness but then I got to DINOSAUR HOPPING. 

Its amazing what he can still do after 20 years.


----------



## Fang (Jan 5, 2009)

Recess I heard your favorite characters are Diavolo and Cars.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jan 6, 2009)

You're the one with a boner for the pillar ^ (use bro), not me


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2009)

Bullshit, you know you loved Rykiel as well.


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 6, 2009)

Pillar Men were awesome!  No dissin'

Btw, can what Gyro's using be considered Hamon?



			
				Stroev said:
			
		

> This just proves that raptor Dio alone makes JJBA the most amazing and badass manga.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Raptor Jesus Dio is too winsome for words to describe  Araki's done it again! I really hope Dio'll be an antagonistic side-character this time around, so that he won't have to be killed off


----------



## Hagen (Jan 7, 2009)

Im reading JJBA for the first time, right now im in chapter 319 

Stardust Crusaders is now one of my favorite manga arcs of all time, Joseph Joestar is my favorite character of this manga (pains me to see him as a decrepit old man in the current arc, getting old really sucks)

At first i didn't like the artwork of JJBA and i kept reading it because of the great storylines, but the mangaka has been improving a lot, and right now i must declare he doesnt draw bodies in a shitty way anymore (curiously, his only flaw has been the bodies, because backgrounds and details have always been great) 

btw, does anyone feel disturbed by the ungodly amount of innocent animals (specially dogs) getting killed and tortured here?

I've never seen so many innocent dogs getting brutalized. Burned dogs, decapitated dogs, etc. If the mangaka loves occidental culture so much, why doesnt' he know that dogs are sacred in our fiction? just watch any hollywood movie, dogs are inmortal there!

sigh, i guess i still cant get over Iggy's demise yet!


----------



## Stroev (Jan 7, 2009)

Locard said:


> btw, does anyone feel disturbed by the ungodly amount of innocent animals (specially dogs) getting killed and tortured here?
> 
> I've never seen so many innocent dogs getting brutalized. Burned dogs, decapitated dogs, etc. If the mangaka loves occidental culture so much, why doesnt' he know that dogs are sacred in our fiction? just watch any hollywood movie, dogs are inmortal there!
> 
> sigh, i guess i still cant get over Iggy's demise yet!


Puppies dying make you like Dio as a better douchebag. 

And at least Iggy had an awesome death. He was a main character.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, Araki really knows how to make touchy deaths for main characters. 
Iggy's demise was uber sad, so was Jonathan's, but Caesar with his bubble of blood was the best/saddest , (so far ofc, remember im only halfway the manga) 

On the other hand, Abdul's death at the hands of Vanilla ice was pathetic, never saw it coming , but i liked it regardless. It's good to see important characters killed off like crap from time to time, it gives more realism and suspense to the manga, not all the good guys can die like heroes all the time.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 8, 2009)

Locard said:


> Yeah, Araki really knows how to make touchy deaths for main characters.
> Iggy's demise was uber sad, so was Jonathan's, but Caesar with his bubble of blood was the best/saddest , (so far ofc, remember im only halfway the manga)
> 
> On the other hand, Abdul's death at the hands of Vanilla ice was pathetic, never saw it coming , but i liked it regardless. It's good to see important characters killed off like crap from time to time, it gives more realism and suspense to the manga, not all the good guys can die like heroes all the time.


His original death was by Hol Horse, but fans wanted him back. So apparantly Araki says "Fuck you" to the fanbase by killing him again. 

Wish more mangaka could do that(I'm looking at you Bleach).


----------



## mootz (Jan 9, 2009)

bleach = shit


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

So much aggression so fast.  Like I blink and the thread's emotion shifts.


----------



## mootz (Jan 9, 2009)

The interenet is fast like that


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2009)

Iggy and Abdul were never main characters.


----------



## mootz (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree with the horrible treatment of Abdul.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 9, 2009)

Stroev said:


> His original death was by Hol Horse, but fans wanted him back. So apparantly Araki says "Fuck you" to the fanbase by killing him again.
> 
> Wish more mangaka could do that(I'm looking at you Bleach).


lol, i can see the Abdul fandom complaining about the shitty death he had by Hol horse. So araki just revived him to kill him off again, in an even worse way?
poor Abdul fans. Araki = cold  

and yeah, Bleach = shit. lack of death isnt the only thing that sucks there, though. 

Kubo Tite is one of those mangakas incredibly gifted when it comes to artwork/character design, but mediocre to terrible when it comes to plot/character development

I was thinking the exact opposite about araki at first, but now i must say he's as great artist as he's a writer. (It's not that his art "grew on me", he really has improved with time )



TWF said:


> Iggy and Abdul were never main characters.


they were, for that arc 
just like BenimaruPolnareff, kakyioin and the Joestars


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 9, 2009)

Just got back into JJBA. Stardust Breakers has caught my interest again.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2009)

I havent read Stardust Breakers

it's as good as Stardust crusaders?


----------



## Xell (Jan 10, 2009)

Locard said:


> Kubo Tite is one of those mangakas incredibly gifted when it comes to artwork/character design, but mediocre to terrible when it comes to plot/character development



Why does everyone seem to like Kubo Tite's art?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Because it's good.  Why do people like Araki?  I mean, let's be real about the flamboyant over muscled men/woman/dogs/birds/stands.  What is good about that?  It's detailed you say?  That's nice, Kubo's is smooth without looking churned out.


----------



## RivFader (Jan 10, 2009)

Well...I think Kubo Tite CAN write a good plot if you take a look at TBtP or the Soul Society arc. however he just focuses on totally unneeded fights, killing all the tension and the plot. His art and character design are good, though.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Xell said not a word about his storylines.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 10, 2009)

Zombie Powder >>> Bleach


----------



## Xell (Jan 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Because it's good.  Why do people like Araki?  I mean, let's be real about the flamboyant over muscled men/woman/dogs/birds/stands.  What is good about that?  It's detailed you say?  That's nice, Kubo's is smooth without looking churned out.



Kubo's art is lazy. His face shots show pretty much no variation. When he decides to add a shock moment, it involves a character having a shocked look on their face and the enemy appearing behind them. 

Sure, you can insult Araki's art since it's a matter of preference, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out who puts more effort into their art and manga.



Agmaster said:


> Xell said not a word about his storylines.



Nothing needs to be said about the storyline of Bleach.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 13, 2009)

We must save Rukia Orohime Jolyne from Soul Society Hueco Mundo Space Kennedy Center! 





_WAIT WAIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIIIT BABY!_ I've read something on the "JBA" forums in the recent SBR thread:


*Spoiler*: _The real iconic death scene?!? This may or may not be true, and more random spoilers and some-such_ 



*Johnny dies.* Sandman dies. Diego uses WRRRYYYYY! Mountain Tim is discussed about not returning. Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap is President Valentine's Stand, and can "allow worlds ot coexist". Diego may also have been wounded or killed.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 14, 2009)

Stroev said:


> We must save Rukia Orohime Jolyne from Soul Society Hueco Mundo Space Kennedy Center!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shut it.

I still don't know what the fuck Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap does.


----------



## Felix (Jan 14, 2009)

Stroev said:


> We must save Rukia Orohime Jolyne from Soul Society Hueco Mundo Space Kennedy Center!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is...
Great, seriously. Stardust Crusaders, hurry up


----------



## Fang (Jan 14, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Shut it.
> 
> I still don't know what the fuck Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap does.



It fucks up Diego, that's what.


----------



## RivFader (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm currently at the beginning of Part V and I must say that Kira was fucking awesome


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 14, 2009)

OH SHIT, RAPTOR DIO!


----------



## Hagen (Jan 15, 2009)

> Nothing needs to be said about the storyline of Bleach.


*deep silence*
but Kubo knows how to draw boobs and design cool clothes regardless! 




RivFader said:


> I'm currently at the beginning of Part V and I must say that Kira was fucking awesome


Same here, Kira was epic

To be honest, Part 4 was sucking at times, with so many totally lame stands like
highway star, man in towar, boy 2 man, alien guy etc   but Kira alone made this arc great

and wtf with Giorgio Giovanna
how can he be Dio's son without sharing a single vampiric trait? >>
he should be at least more fond of night or something


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jan 15, 2009)

Locard said:


> and wtf with Giorgio Giovanna
> how can he be Dio's son without sharing a single vampiric trait? >>
> he should be at least more fond of night or something



That's because if he did, then he would have totally own the entire arc in like 5-10 chapters.

I really need scans to SBR, I am missing out big time.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2009)

Giorno used WRRRYYYYY! when laying the smack down on Chocolatta.

And Highway Star was cool, there were worse Fillers.


----------



## Xell (Jan 15, 2009)

Locard said:


> *deep silence*
> but Kubo knows how to draw boobs and design cool clothes regardless!



You may think I'm being harsh, but I disagree again.

Sorry.
--------------------

Fuck it, I'm sick of waiting for good Part 4 scans. I might just go straight to Part 5.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone know where this is from? I haven't seen any translated volume that looks like this...


More here, with some Giorno cosplay on the previous page.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, part 4 had a lot of really unnecesary boring parts.  

Highway Star was not one of them.   

The last few volumes of part 4 are as good as anything in the series though.  Also Rohan Kishibe was awesome no matter what he was doing.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm thinking my pic was one of the Italian trasnlations, but I heard they were only doing Part III, like the US(which should be on at least 10, last I checked).

I'll buy the english trans from ViZ when Vannila Ice appears.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah Kishibe is cool

btw, is wikipedia lying?





> He is the only non-Joestar to have survived the adventure.



I found the article when i was reading SC, so i have been expecting to see Koichi, Rohan etc all getting killed at some point

now the Diamond arc is over, and they didn't die. should i stop waiting now


Im enjoying Vento aureo right now, is getting interesting, 
lol, i wonder why araki decided to give a gay look to every male character  there 

the mangaka must have some funny ideas about italians


----------



## Fang (Jan 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> Im enjoying Vento aureo right now, is getting interesting,
> lol, i wonder why araki decided to give a gay look to every male character  there
> 
> the mangaka must have some funny ideas about italians







The Faint Smile said:


> Yeah, part 4 had a lot of really unnecesary boring parts.
> 
> Highway Star was not one of them.
> 
> The last few volumes of part 4 are as good as anything in the series though.  Also Rohan Kishibe was awesome no matter what he was doing.



There was only one single arc in Part IV that was boring.


----------



## RivFader (Jan 16, 2009)

Finished reading Volume 56. Seems like there is a rule that every main antagonist has to have a time ability. King Crimson still rocks, though.


----------



## Felix (Jan 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> yeah Kishibe is cool
> 
> btw, is wikipedia lying?
> 
> ...



He meant at the Part 3 obviously


----------



## Hagen (Jan 16, 2009)

Felix said:


> He meant at the Part 3 obviously



that would make sense

they should be more specific, though. since the manga is called Jojo's bizarre _adventure
_


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2009)

If there was a live action adaption, it would have to be for Part 1, split into several movies(Star Wars, etc.) to cover it. and have someone like... well, someone _GOOD_ to direct it. 
Nvm, maybe live action might not be the greatest idea there is.


----------



## Borsalino (Jan 17, 2009)

Some should try and explain what the hell Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap does because it looks way more confusing than KIng Crimson.


----------



## Felix (Jan 17, 2009)

Wait a second
Is there actually scans beyond Scary Monsters?
Because if there is, I want linkages


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2009)

JBA community has raws. 

I'll try to find the link, since the url is different than the name of the site.


----------



## Felix (Jan 17, 2009)

Stroev said:


> JBA community has raws.
> 
> I'll try to find the link, since the url is different than the name of the site.



But no scans.
Color me sad, but I can still skim through the RAWs which is cool


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2009)

Stroev said:


> If there was a live action adaption, it would have to be for Part 1, split into several movies(Star Wars, etc.) to cover it. and have someone like... well, someone _GOOD_ to direct it.
> Nvm, maybe live action might not be the greatest idea there is.



You realize that Part I is only like three volumes in length right?


----------



## Hagen (Jan 17, 2009)

TWF said:


> But damn, second longest manga of all time (and current ongoing manga) that doesn't have an actual TV adapation.


and whats the explanation for this?

we are talking about a pretty great manga with lots of fans here, after all

i mean, there are mangas that are not even a bit popular, yet they get their tv adaptations *points at Rozen Maiden*


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2009)

Because Araki doesn't trust anime adaptions of mangas, most notably how Stardust Crusaders was butchered in some areas by the animators and he swore in an interview that he would never allow a TV adaption to his manga.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 17, 2009)

they made OVAS, of course they had to cut off some parts.

and i think they did a great job with the animation regardless. it would have been great if they had continued

A Battle Tendency OVA would be awsm


----------



## Xell (Jan 17, 2009)

Locard said:


> they made OVAS, of course they had to cut off some parts.
> 
> and i think they did a great job with the animation regardless. it would have been great if they had continued
> 
> A Battle Tendency OVA would be awsm



I don't blame Araki for not wanting an anime adaption. They changed so much shit in the Dio vs. Jotaro battle which just didn't need to be changed.

The OVAs are enjoyable, but compared to the manga, it's a joke. Still though, I LOVED D'arby the Gambler in the OVA.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 17, 2009)

that fight was still great, the only unforgivable thing was replacing the epic steamroller with a truck D:<


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2009)

As long as it's a road lorrie, I don't care what it is.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Jan 18, 2009)

Part 7 is pretty tight....but goddamnit, Tusk is the lamest stand EVAR!


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2009)

Chapter 431

Relation between Stand's and their namesakes.


----------



## Fang (Jan 18, 2009)

I like how Red Hot Chili Pepper's Stand User was the only actual Rocker in JJBA.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sure Passione had their own dance club.


----------



## Fang (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, of fagg0ls.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 20, 2009)

Havent finished Golden wind yet, but is great so far. So full of bloodshed and senseless violence 

I was missing this level of violence since Dio's good ol' days. Good to see the enemies getting crushed by trains, vivisected, melted alive etc instead of becoming friends with the main characters and shrinking. Now Im glad Josuke is gone



TWF said:


> Yeah, of fagg0ls.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 20, 2009)

No wonder they dressed like that.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2009)

Stroev said:


> here
> 
> Relation between Stand's and their namesakes.


God Damn it, I thought Gold Experience was a reference to Jimi Hendrix's band and instead it's Prince...Cool link though, I thought the Kiss stand was weird considering the band.


TWF said:


> I like how Red Hot Chili Pepper's Stand User was the only actual Rocker in JJBA.


Is it just me or does that stand remind you of Frieza.  Even it's stance reminded me of him.


Locard said:


> Havent finished Golden wind yet, but is great so far. So full of bloodshed and senseless violence
> 
> I was missing this level of violence since Dio's good ol' days. Good to see the enemies getting crushed by trains, vivisected, melted alive etc instead of becoming friends with the main characters and shrinking. Now Im glad Josuke is gone


That part was hilarious and I agree that the rapid pace of part 5 was a great change from the sometimes dragging part 4.


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2009)

Part IV inever dragged out except for a single arc, and that was with that guy who was messing with Josuke's mom.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2009)

I didn't really like that cook, the hair dresser, or fatty...there were probably some others that I've forgotten.

If it didn't directly involve RHCP, Kira or Rohan I was a little bored.  Stray Cat and Highway Star were fun too.


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2009)

Tonio was great, so was Fatty (it wasn't his fault he got killed off so early, he was in the manga for less than a full volume)  and the Cinderella played a huge part in Part IV.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2009)

The cook was good in that for once a new stand user wasn't a bad guy.  I just wish he would have served some purpose after that.  It was like a volume of red herring.

Fatty annoyed the hell out of me and I was happy he died.

Cinderella did change Kira's face but outside of that most of her storyline wasn't that interesting imo.


Anyway, JJBA is like OP in that different parts of it appeal to people but everyone can find something to love.


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2009)

Tonio does what? Make Kira or those Stand Users under Yoshiro's command make their nails grown extra long?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Tonio does what? Make Kira or those Stand Users under Yoshiro's command make their nails grown extra long?


So that's why that happened.


----------



## Cacofonix (Jan 20, 2009)

So I've just finished rereading JJBA Part 5.

It was a good arc but I thought Giorno was boring and Diavolo sucked.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 20, 2009)

Cacofonix said:


> So I've just finished rereading JJBA Part 5.
> 
> It was a good arc but I thought Giorno was boring and Diavolo sucked.


Alot of people thought that.

But Part VI comes in with the epicness, especially on the latter half.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 20, 2009)

I just finished reading Part 6. I had put it on hold when there were no scans and once JoJo Project started blazing through the chapters I decided to wait until it was over to read it.

All I can say is that my mind was blown. Jolyne is now my second favorite Jojo after Joseph, a bunch of fucking awesome stands and fights, more WTF moments than any other Part by far, a conclusion to the Joestar/Dio story and a truly awesome ending. Part 5 is still my favorite overall but still...

JJBA really has become my favorite manga ever.

Now if only SBR scans weren't so retardedly slow 


(by the way Rohan Kishibe's drawing speed >>> Stairway to Heaven lulz)


----------



## Hagen (Jan 20, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> Is it just me or does that stand remind you of Frieza.  Even it's stance reminded me of him.


yeah, he looks like Frieza, and he has the same mouth as level 1 Cell 



TWF said:


> Tonio does what? Make Kira or those Stand Users under Yoshiro's command make their nails grown extra long?


his stand can make food _tastier and healthier_. 

no wonder why his character was never used again :/





The Faint Smile said:


> I didn't really like that cook, the hair dresser, or fatty...there were probably some others that I've forgotten.


boy 2 man, man in tower


----------



## Stroev (Jan 21, 2009)

We all know that *Wheel of Fortune* is where it's at.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 21, 2009)

Man in the Tower was awesome. It was original and I liked the concept.


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2009)

Super Fly was awesome.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 21, 2009)

Stroev said:


> We all know that *Wheel of Fortune* is where it's at.





TWF said:


> Super Fly was awesome.



Who were they again?

Anyway, I think one of the most memorable scenes in part 4 was the dice game.  That pretty much made Rohan for me.  He was interesting before but after that he was epic.


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> Who were they again?
> 
> Anyway, I think one of the most memorable scenes in part 4 was the dice game.  That pretty much made Rohan for me.  He was interesting before but after that he was epic.



Link removed

YOU CANT ESCAPE NOW YOU SUPER RETARD


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 21, 2009)

TWF said:


> Super Fly was awesome.


Yeah that, I don't know why I called it Man in the Tower

Stroev confused me


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jan 21, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> Who were they again?
> 
> Anyway, I think one of the most memorable scenes in part 4 was the dice game.  That pretty much made Rohan for me.  He was interesting before but after that he was epic.



SF was the tower guy. And I probably said it earlier, but the dice game is my fave JJBA story out of everything. And I don't get people who diss Mikitaka(alien dude), the guy could turn into anything! And he could make BAGGED ICE CREAM!  And I liked how it was never explained if he was an actual alien or just a loon with a really fucked up Stand.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 21, 2009)

The callous hands. the rain of shit. the "i cant even control my lame stand" , a lot of things didnt amused me.

but boy 2 man was worse, though. all you need to beat him is refusing to play ja-ken-pon

i've just finished reading the King Crimson vs Bucciaratti fight 

manliest lines said by a girly guy ever?


*Spoiler*: __ 









even with that hair, buciarati is a man's man!


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2009)

How can you hate on Part IV but love some of that nakama crap from Part V? Also Super Fly and everything about him was awesome.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 21, 2009)

it's not about nakamas, its about Buciarati's badassery 

I dont hate part IV at all, only disliked a few stories. 

like someone already said, the stands not directly related to RHCP, Kira and Rohan were kinda boring and many of them really lame. 

i would have wanted to see more Jotaro and Joseph action. what was the purpose of bringing Joseph anyway? 

and what the hell happened with the invisible baby? i was expecting the baby would play some important part in the story, but it didn't.

i havent read Steel ball or stone ocean yet, but currently my ranking is like this

1-Stardust crusaders
2-Battle tendency 
3-Golden Wind
4-Diamond is unbreakable
5-Phantom blood


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2009)

The vast majority of arcs and stories in Part IV are universally considered better then the bore fest of Golden Wind.

Tonio, Rohan, Koichi, Keichi, Red Hot Chili Peppers, alien boy, Super Fly and so on.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 21, 2009)

Locard said:


> his stand can make food _tastier and healthier_.
> 
> no wonder why his character was never used again :/



A small correction.

His Stand, Pearl Jam, allows him to sense any illnesses or poor physical conditions your body may be suffering from simply by touching you.

He then prepares a meal that is good for whatever ails you (ie - something with the vitamins and minerals that best combat your condition), and mixes in his Stand (it must be an automatic Stand since cutting the little onion creatures up doesn't hurt him).

His Stand super-charges the healthy effects of his food (the vitamins and minerals), and forces your body to eject any diseased parts and replaces them with healthy parts.

When Okuyasu ate the food, it forced out his cavity-ridden teeth and made him grow new healthy teeth, and forced his body to shed all of his dirty, unhealthy skin and replace it with new, fresh skin.  It also forced his body to cry out tears that somehow cleaned his eyes until he had 20/20 vision (as a normal "healthy" person does).

It's awesome if you want to live a long, healthy life, or if you're sick or poisoned.

I always figured he'd be shown in some mini-arc where the gang was fighting some bad guy whose Stand makes you sick (and Josuke was unavailable for whatever reason), or he'd be the one responsible for the guy with Highway Star's speedy recovery depsite Josuke stopping him from draining people for their nutrients and reinjuring him.

I get the feeling Araki was just flinging shit against the wall and seeing what sticked in Part 4...


----------



## Tash (Jan 21, 2009)

PlaygroundPredator said:


> SF was the tower guy. And I probably said it earlier, but the dice game is my fave JJBA story out of everything. And I don't get people who diss Mikitaka(alien dude), the guy could turn into anything! And he could make BAGGED ICE CREAM!  And I liked how it was never explained if he was an actual alien or just a loon with a really fucked up Stand.



It was a stand called Earth, Wind, and Fire according to the databook.

Or that's what I was told by somebody who read it.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jan 22, 2009)

Tash said:


> It was a stand called Earth, Wind, and Fire according to the databook.
> 
> Or that's what I was told by somebody who read it.



Yeah I heard about that too, but it still doesn't explain why he couldn't see other Stands or got sick and virulent every time he heard a siren.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 22, 2009)

G-Man said:


> A small correction.
> 
> His Stand, Pearl Jam, allows him to sense any illnesses or poor physical conditions your body may be suffering from simply by touching you.
> 
> ...


basically, the same idea. to make the food tastier and healthier.

Tbh, i wasn't very dissapointed with Tonio, because he was never an enemy from the start, so even if his stand was lame, it's forgivable because he's not supposed to fight. 

Hmm, now that i think about it, Tonio stand would be a good counter for Talking Heads.




PlaygroundPredator said:


> Yeah I heard about that too, but it still doesn't explain why he couldn't see other Stands or got sick and virulent every time he heard a siren.


because his stand sucks and is below average in overall quality!




TWF said:


> The vast majority of arcs and stories in Part IV are universally considered better then the bore fest of Golden Wind.
> 
> Tonio, *Rohan, Koichi, Keichi, Red Hot Chili Peppers*, alien boy, Super Fly and so on.


yeah, those were great

but how is Golden wind a bore fest?

i mean, how can you not love a bunch of hardened criminals killing each others mercilessly, while traveling across the country in order to solve a mistery greater than those from Scooby doo?

compared to a group of highschool kids goofing around a small town, finding lame stands in every other corner that instead of fighting, want to play bet games, cook, do hairdos, etc

unlike Part IV, Golden wind has never bored me (im currently reading notorious B.I.G )


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 22, 2009)

I liked the part4 the best personally, but Golden Wind was awesome. Giorno's ability was ridiculous after the upgrade. Thats my favourite Stand by a mile

kind of disappointed in Steel Ball Run so far. Probably in part because I can't read it from start to finish

Is it finished in Japan?


----------



## Schneider (Jan 23, 2009)

^^ Not yet. But it's getting close I think.

@Locard
B.I.G fight was great. Gio was fucking brilliant there.


And my new pimpin' Gutts set. Yay or nay?


----------



## Felix (Jan 23, 2009)

Schneider said:


> ^^ Not yet. But it's getting close I think.
> 
> @Locard
> B.I.G fight was great. Gio was fucking brilliant there.
> ...



Yay for sig Nay for Avatar


----------



## Schneider (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmm. Can't find any good Gutts pic for the avvy though.


Or maybe I should enlarge the resolution perhaps.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Locard said:


> but how is Golden wind a bore fest?
> 
> i mean, how can you not love a bunch of hardened criminals killing each others mercilessly, while traveling across the country in order to solve a mistery greater than those from Scooby doo?
> 
> ...



NOTORIOUS BIG sucks. King Crimson and Diavolo sucks. So does Gold Expierence/Gold Expierence Requiem and Giorno, along with Narncia, Fuggo and so on.

Too many overtly retardedly powerful Stands as well as boring applications of their powers in fights.

Really, its one of the most bland parts in JJBA.


----------



## mootz (Jan 23, 2009)

part 5 isnt nearly that bad. its quite good as far as fights go.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Its kind of hard to enjoy the fights when Mista and Brucciereti are the ones getting the good fights, along with Trish.

Its hard to like the fights when you have an incredibly lame and broken protagonist like Giorno and his Gold Expierence while not knowning what the fuck Diavolo's King Crimson does half the time even if it is a time-powered Stand.

And then you have stupid shit like NOTORIOUS BIG, SILVER CHARIOT REQUIEM AND GOLD EXPIERENCE REQUIEM.

And the whole good fights involved Sex Pistols and Sticky Fingers.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow I love Part V for exactly the reasons that you hate it.

It's bland to you, but to me it's my favorite.


----------



## mootz (Jan 23, 2009)

Sticky fingers certainly stole the show and the villains werent spectacular but the fights still were good imo.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

No doubt it had good fights.

Sex Pistols vs Kraftwerk. Sticky Fingers vs King Crimson. Sticky Fingers vs Gold Expierence.

Spice Girl vs NOTORIOUS BIG.

Sadly they were too far out. Hell my favorites were Kraftwerk and Metallica's fights, too bad Nero got taken out for no reason in less than a volume.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 23, 2009)

Give me a break...like Josuke didn't have an overpowered stand.

How do you like part 3 and hate part 5?  Part 5 was just like part 3 except more exciting and with a better plot.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, Crazy Diamond has same wacky ass power that puts you in infinite death loops, puts a value on concepts like death and time and got a power up to power up to beat the main villain.

Wait that was Gold Expierence and it was a boring end. And how the fuck does Part V have a better story then Part III.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 23, 2009)

Remember how Jotaro got the ability to stop time right at the end of his final fight?

GER was in all of like 3 chapters...It's hardly a reason to hate the whole thing.

And Part 3 didn't have a plot.  Dio comes, sends hordes of stands, they beat them all, the end.  At least in part 5 there was a bit of mystery and the different factions were cool.  Also I liked that the main character's goal was to be a crime lord.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Star Platinum and The World were the exact same type of Stand. And both Stands were the root for the rest barring King Crimson.

It wasn't an ability that magically came to Jotaro and that was also the same for Dio. And the goal of the Stardust Crusader's protagonists were to find and kill Dio as well as learn the secret of his Stand, The World.

Hence why Dio kept recruiting other Stands Users to protect him and take out the Joestar family.

And GER is one of the most overpowered Stands in JJBA. There's a reason why it came into being, because there was no other way for Gold Expierence, Sex Pistols, Sticky Fingers and Spice Girl to beat King Crimson.

Araki already admitted to it.

Anyway.

Part III - Action/Adventure/Drama on a global scale.

Part IV - Adventure/Drama/Thriller/Murder mystery.

Part V - ????


----------



## mootz (Jan 23, 2009)

i am one of the few who likes part 5 over 3 myself


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jan 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> Star Platinum and The World were the exact same type of Stand. And both Stands were the root for the rest barring King Crimson.
> 
> It wasn't an ability that magically came to Jotaro and that was also the same for Dio. And the goal of the Stardust Crusader's protagonists were to find and kill Dio as well as learn the secret of his Stand, The World.
> 
> ...



Part V would be Action/Crime/Drama/Adventure and it's also silly to argue which parts is better considering every part has something for everyone to love and that is what makes JJBA great.

So you may hate Part V but no one gives a shit because it's your opinion in the end.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Part V would be Action/Crime/Drama/Adventure and it's also silly to argue which parts is better considering every part has something for everyone to love and that is what makes JJBA great.
> 
> So you may hate Part V but no one gives a shit because it's your opinion in the end.



:snorlax:

Your just mad because Araki's favorite part is Part IV.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 23, 2009)

Part V _DID_ have better plot. Part III, while being good, was like powerleveling in an RPG. Fight after fight with hardly any plot transition. At least not as much as Part V; by far.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi I'm Sale and I want that money.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 23, 2009)

:snorlax: :munchlax: Sorry, couldn't hear you over my bag of chips, TWF.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Blub blub blub blub. I win.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 23, 2009)

_Glub._


----------



## Biolink (Jan 23, 2009)

All I know is I liked all of the parts except the one with Crazy Diamond.

Wasted so much time 

Admittedly the translations I read of it, didn't make me like it anymore.

Maybe I'll go back and try to read it one of these days


----------



## Hagen (Jan 23, 2009)

TWF , how does it feel like to be the only person in the world that hates part V and thinks part IV was _overall _great?


----------



## mootz (Jan 23, 2009)

part 4 was great!


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Locard said:


> TWF , how does it feel like *to be the only person in the world that hates part V* and thinks part IV was _overall _great?



Looooooooooooooooool.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2009)

part V wasnt that great lol

i mean it was definitly good but by jojo standards its my least favorite, mainly cause Diavolo is the worse thing to ever come out of the series


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

The only parts and fights I liked involved:

- Sticky Fingers
- Sex Pistols
- Metallica
- Doppio
- Kraftwerk
- Spice Girls
- White Album


----------



## Stroev (Jan 23, 2009)

Everyone loves Sticky Fingers and Mettallica.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Too bad Nero was only in like one real fight.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 23, 2009)

He was written out like Fugo because he was so great.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought it was because Purple Haze was retardedly hard to match up.

Oh wait it was for that reason, Nero was just killed off.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh you and your _sarcasm_. That was a knee-slapper. 

He was killed off for being great and having badass eyes.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2009)

No GER and Silver chariot requim was pretty stupid

LETS SPEND HALF A FIGHT CHASING A SUIT OF ARMOR DOWN YEAH


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Locard said:


> I agree that King Crimson is kinda dissapointing after things like Dio or Kira,* but that doesnt mean he sucks. he's just less good*
> 
> and Cars was made of win



No Diavolo just straight up sucks as a villain and his Stand, tried to hard to emulate The World.

There's a reason why he's the single most hated and unpopular baddie in JJBA. 

Btw I don't think Silver Chariot Requiem sucks, because it served a very important reason and in the end it sucked even though that Polneraff had to die.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought Polneraff lived but just got his soul put into a turtle?


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he was reincarnated as turtle but its whatever, that's another thing. Golden Wind was straight up confusing.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> I'm pretty sure he was reincarnated as turtle but its whatever, that's another thing. Golden Wind was straight up confusing.





Lord Genome said:


> I thought Polneraff lived but just got his soul put into a turtle?


Cripple Crazy Eyepatch-Wearing Crazy Frenchman Turtle Guy.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Josuke could've saved Polneraff.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 23, 2009)

Naw.

And JJBA needs a Purple People Eater stand sometime, or Bat out of Hell.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Josuke could've restored an explosion back to a human after they blew up. And his ability is to restore things back to their original state (when he's calm).

He could've done it.


----------



## mootz (Jan 23, 2009)

Josuke is the healer of all that is wrong.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 23, 2009)

But can he fix the shit on NF? With his ability only, not by punching members in the face.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 23, 2009)

Didn't work for his grandpa


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

He turns bad posters into rocks.



Locard said:


> Didn't work for his grandpa



What the hell are you talking about. He can't revive the dead but in the process of *dying* he can still save people.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 23, 2009)

restoring a person who was just blown on a thousand pieces is the same thing as restoring the dead


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

No it isn't. You need to re-read Part IV. Crazy Diamond can touch and interact with intangible energies (like kinetic energy during the fight with Super Fly), so touching and restoring an explosion back to its natural state as a human being before the explosion finished would well be within his boundaries of power.

His power is to HEAL and RESTORE things back to their natural states. Not that its limited to that but its only major handicap is he can't bring the dead back to life.

So if the explosion was still occuring, he could return it back to its original state as a human being. Why? Because an explosion is not the original state of a human being.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jan 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> :snorlax:
> 
> Your just mad because Araki's favorite part is Part IV.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2009)

Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan
Dead Man's Questions


----------



## Schneider (Jan 24, 2009)

Araki loves part IV the most.

But fans love part III and V more.


----------



## Fang (Jan 24, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Araki loves part IV the most.
> 
> But fans love part III and *V more.*



Maybe if your Italian.


----------



## mootz (Jan 24, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Araki loves part IV the most.
> 
> But fans love part III and V more.



i agree more with Araki in this case



TWF said:


> Maybe if your Italian.



lol


----------



## Schneider (Jan 24, 2009)

You can add the Italian part.

But there's a reason why there are loads of part III and a part V game adaptations (though crappy). While part IV gets none.

Heck, even Phantom Blood got a movie and a game.:ho


----------



## Fang (Jan 24, 2009)

Joseph Joestar is more popular than Jotaro Kujo. What's your point, Schneider? Diamond is Unbreakable is pretty popular already, in fact I've seen just as plenty of fansites devoted just on Kira, Rohan and Josuke or Koichi alone.

Video games? So what. Phantom Blood and the Stardust Crusaders OVAs are the last anyone will ever likely see of Jojo's Bizarre Adventures being animated. Battle Tendency, Diamond is Unbreakable, Golden Wind, Stone Ocean and Steel Ball Run aren't lower than those two now are they?

Hell, JJBA  wasn't exactly a major manga to western or Japanese audiences even at the time of its publication (Stardust Crusaders) in Weekly Shonen Jump. They just choose to use it for the OVAs.

So I'm not really at all getting where Part IV is less popular than Part III, for the most part. When all signs point to otherwise it not being below either of them.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> Joseph Joestar is more popular than Jotaro Kujo. What's your point, Schneider? Diamond is Unbreakable is pretty popular already, in fact I've seen just as plenty of fansites devoted just on Kira, Rohan and Josuke or *Koichi* alone.


WAT.------


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 24, 2009)

TWF said:


> No it isn't. You need to re-read Part IV. Crazy Diamond can touch and interact with intangible energies (like kinetic energy during the fight with Super Fly), so touching and restoring an explosion back to its natural state as a human being before the explosion finished would well be within his boundaries of power.
> 
> His power is to HEAL and RESTORE things back to their natural states. Not that its limited to that but its only major handicap is he can't bring the dead back to life.
> 
> So if the explosion was still occuring, he could return it back to its original state as a human being. Why? Because an explosion is not the original state of a human being.



I would think a human being in the process of exploding would already be dead...

But seriously, I don't give a shit what "the fans" or the author thinks (he also likes Lucky Star).  I was just stating my opinion of part 4.  I still like it too, it's not like there's a bad part in JJBA.


----------



## Fang (Jan 24, 2009)

When did Araki say that he likes Lucky Star?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2009)

Araki dropped FotNS style when Part III came around.

He adapted Lucky Star style for Part VIII.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 25, 2009)

I swear I've seen countless people cosplay Jotaro more than anyone cosplaying Joseph. So I don't know where you got the Joseph more popular than Jotaro stuff.

Unless you meant internet stuff, and I still highly doubt that.

Also, IIRC Stardust Crusaders is the part that made Jojo famous, mainly for Dio and Jotaro. Then road roller, MUDA and ORA have become internet memes. It may or may not have been the mainstream manga at the time but the arc undoubtedly made Jojo more well known to people.

And I'd like to see this little Koichi fansite.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2009)

Part III was just the one choosen by Araki to be animated into the OVA. Its not like popularity polls had anything to do with it.

And for the Jojo sites I've been to, typically, Joseph > Jotaro in popularity. Also I'm not searching through five thousands Jojo's sites in Japanese to pick out the Koichi sites.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 25, 2009)

You don't make OVAs/any adaptations for unpopular stuff. (well, usually anyway.)

But you still can't change the fact that Stardust Crusaders had more influence to fans for introducing stands, ORA, MUDA, having so much gar and road rollers.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2009)

Most of the more well informed fans tend to associate the best part of JJBA's origins with Part I. Particularly considering we're introduced to WRRRRRY and Muda Muda MUda in Phantom Blood.

And the only reason I can remember from the animation studio (again can't be arsed to search for the site) was that Araki was more comfortable with the Stand system in the anime than Hamon/Sendou/Ripple.

And I don't know where you got the idea that Joseph is less popular than Jotaro. Maybe too people who only watched the anime, they might have that idea.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 25, 2009)

Many people skip the "boring" parts and go for part III. Thus why people tend to associate JJBA with road rollers, MUDA, ORA and other stuff with part 3. There are not many well informed-fans out there.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2009)

Part I and Part II weren't close to boring unless again, your simply a fan of the anime of JJBA.


----------



## mootz (Jan 25, 2009)

i found part 1 and 2 way more interesting than part 3, anyone who skipped over those parts for part 3 is really misinformed imo


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2009)

Part I is like Moby Dick, The Hobbit, Farenheit 451, etc.

You have to have refined taste for a masterpiece.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

Part II was one of the more interesting parts IMO, with the mystery of the stone mask and all. Cars FTW


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 25, 2009)

Part 1 wasnt my favorite but its definitly in the top three


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

Yo ya'll know Abdul is the best right? Ya dumbies.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

Stone Ocean has also caught my eye. Something about Jolyne and Hermes.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2009)

SO has Bohemian Rhapsody and Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## Xell (Jan 25, 2009)

Stroev said:


> SO has Bohemian Rhapsody and Stairway to Heaven.



It also has Jolyne.

Sexy.

Delicious.

Jolyne.

She deserves a mention twice.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 25, 2009)

Xell said:


> It also has Jolyne.
> 
> Sexy.
> 
> ...


And on fire.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 25, 2009)

Not only the anime fans, but I found people who said part I and II "boring'' mainly for the reason of lacking stands. Thus they skip to part III.



Xell said:


> It also has Jolyne.
> 
> Sexy.
> 
> ...



Speculative, but Jolyne and Hermes might actually have a dick.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Not only the anime fans, but I found people who said part I and II "boring'' mainly for the reason of lacking stands. Thus they skip to part III.



Those are some pretty dumb people then.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 25, 2009)

No one said they were intelligent.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 26, 2009)

Is that a condom next to Trish in the last frame?


----------



## Xell (Jan 26, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Speculative, but Jolyne and Hermes might actually have a dick.



The question is: Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Hagen (Jan 26, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Not only the anime fans, but I found people who said part I and II "boring'' mainly for the reason of lacking stands. Thus they skip to part III.


madness!!! Ripple was more interesting than stands and Joseph prime is the coolest character in the whole manga! (at least before Stone ocean)


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> When did Araki say that he likes Lucky Star?


In one of his interviews.  It might not have been Lucky Star but it was some loli-looking shit that made me cringe.  He was probably just being nice since I think it was one of the creators that was interviewing him.


Locard said:


> madness!!! Ripple was more interesting than stands and Joseph prime is the coolest character in the whole manga! (at least before Stone ocean)


Joseph is and always will be the most epic Joestar.  I don't know if I think ripple is more interesting then stands but I really liked the first 2 parts.  Part 2 is probably still my favorite.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 26, 2009)

Jonathan > Joseph and Josuke.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 26, 2009)

Joseph > Dio's bitch 

Jonathan allowed the man who *burned* his best friend to go unpunished, no man would ever do that

And Joseph?

- Badass beyond belief? check

- he can also be a funny and easygoing guy (unlike the one-dimensional "im always srs" Jotaro)? check

-can make the best cracklines during a death match? check  

-the only one who can use ripple AND stand? check

-rich guy? check

-girls get freaky with him, even when he's 60yo? check

-can still impregnate teens when he's +60? check

seriously, Joseph is DA man. the type you aspire to be like


----------



## mootz (Jan 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Jonathan > Joseph and Josuke.



are you kidding me?

Joseph and Josuke >> The other mains combined minus gyro


----------



## Hagen (Jan 26, 2009)

so far, my main character ranking is

1-Joseph
2-Josuke
3-Jotaro
4-Giorno
5-Jonathan

ofc, this could change in the future, because i havent read stone ocean and steel ball yet


----------



## mootz (Jan 26, 2009)

Johnathan is above Jotaro and Giorno. He was all kinds of manly and had ripple.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 26, 2009)

And chibi Josuke?


----------



## mootz (Jan 26, 2009)

You leave chibi Josuke out of this


----------



## Hagen (Jan 26, 2009)

manly? 

Dio bullied him big time, *burned his dog*, molested his chick

and Jonathan , instead of killing the bastard, forgives Dio and lives with him like a bro,

until Dio kills mr.Joestar 

eventhough he improved a LOT after he got the ripple, Jonathan was a spineless whelp most of his life

gawd, Dio made him his bitch even after death! taking over his body and all


----------



## Stroev (Jan 26, 2009)

mootz said:


> You leave chibi Josuke out of this


He lost his balls after the first few chapters. 

And Jonathan post Zepelli death was GAR incarnate.
SHIIINIIINNNGGG  RIIIIIPPLLLE FIIINGAAARRR!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2009)

I have read JJBA within the last 2 months from Part I all the way up to chapter 525, which is where I am now.

It's obvious that Joseph is the most badass Joestar, so far. What I don't get is why he turned into some senile decrepit man when the Ripple/Hamon/whatever is supposed to keep your body young (Straights?). Whateva. I guess he was pretty fit at 60.

Anothing thing I don't get is why Dio had to get knives durin the Jotaro fight when he could just shoot his eye lasers. I'm willing to ignore that.

As for which is more interesting, I think the Stands are. Ripple was great and all, but it had its limits. I wish they would've just combined them with the Stands at least in the Joestar's case.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2009)

Araki explained in an interview after Part III/Stardust Crusaders was finished that Dio's blood freezing and stingy ripper eyes would be too broken for Jotaro to overcome with, even with his own time stopping and Star Platinum's power.

Which is why Dio didn't have those powers in Part III. Another reason is Dio didn't have a Vampire's body but Jonathan Joestars.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2009)

Well that's dumb. 

His head is all that's needed for the eye beams and his body, even though it was Joestar's, is obviously a vampire body otherwise it wouldn't be alive after 100 years nor regenerate.

I'm willing to ignore it though. I just was reading it confused as hell. I figured maybe the freezing thing only worked on humans, not stands, and since only stands can kill stands....


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 27, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Jonathan > Joseph and Josuke.


This


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 27, 2009)

He beat vampire Dio with a spear and balls the first time.  Then he set his fists on fire to bypass Dio's blood freezing the next time.  He may have gotten pushed around at first but that was the point.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that's dumb.
> 
> His head is all that's needed for the eye beams and his body, even though it was Joestar's, is obviously a vampire body otherwise it wouldn't be alive after 100 years nor regenerate.


nor die with the sunlight 

agree, that was dumb 

Dio also forgot his absolute zero freezing ability for some reason

I blame stands! they surely screw somebody's original power set when they appear for the first time! 

yeah, that must be 




CrazyMoronX said:


> As for which is more interesting, I think the Stands are. Ripple was great and all, but it had its limits. *I wish they would've just combined them with the Stands at least in the Joestar's case.*


Yeah, that would have been great, it was odd how ripple was just forgotten. Not even Joseph used it again the way he used to. 

And i still say ripple is more interesting, because it was an actual fighting system. The whole "dont forget to breathe properly!" thing made it a more believable (kinda) and strategic fighting system than the broken and cheap stands. 

It was also way more versatile. All stands can do is use 1 ability and throw speedy punches. With ripple, you could achieve an infinite amount of different effects by infusing people, animals, objects or your own body with it.

Raw power goes to stands, versatility goes to ripple

but in terms of coolness ripple > stands


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 27, 2009)

Araki couldnt get as far as he wanted to with ripple, overall the fights would get to similiar

stands can constantly change so their better for a longer series


----------



## Stroev (Jan 27, 2009)

GER > Ripple.

Oh yeah, I went there.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2009)

Emotions > GER.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2009)

SBR #32 is out bitches! 

actions


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2009)

24 hours slow but good work.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2009)

Well I'm sorry I can't adapt to everyone's needs.

Good day, _SIR_.


----------



## mootz (Jan 28, 2009)

my balls got bigger


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2009)

I always tell you, no need to point out the obvious.


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2009)

what's the difference between the original JJBA and Steel Ball Run?

and Stone Ocean..

are they seperate manga?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 29, 2009)

Stone Ocean then Steel ball run


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2009)

Phantom Blood - Battle Tendency - Stardust Crusaders - Diamond is Unbreakable - Golden Wind - Stone Ocean - Steel Ball Run.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2009)

I haven't caught up to the confusing timeline parts yet, but I am closing in. Thanks for the clarification ahead of time. 


As for the Ripple and Stand things, I still prefer Stands. The fights would get rather repetitive with just Ripple effects. It would always just be a matter of how to get the Ripple into the body. Although the same can be argues for Stands until a new user is introduced.

However, JJBA liberally make use of the old bait and switch, tacitcs, intelligence, trickery, etc... so the fights are still quite interesting with just one or the other.


----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 29, 2009)

That's weird chapter 33 has been translated and released for a whole day but isn't shown anywhere except for manga traders


CHAPTER 33 can be found here:
Trans by cnet128


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's a question, and maybe it has been addressed in the past:

Notorious BIG: if the stand only works after the user is dead, how the hell did they figure that out? You could say he got pierced by the arrow and survived so they assumed, but why would he kill himself based off of just that? Normally you die, your stand dies.

Is there another stand revealed later that can tell what the ability of the stand user is or something? Was this ever explained?


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2009)

Araki has sometimes released databooks explaining the ratings of Stands and how their powers work.

As for NOTORIOUS BIG, his Stand User died to gain his Stand. But Araki is pretty clear cut with how their powers and abilities operate ie Gold Expierence Requiem's death loop, as Giorno explains is like this: " Never ending means never ending! " Or NOTORIOUS BIG's as having infinite speed due to always being faster than its opponents.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 29, 2009)

GER: Resets fucking everything. There you go.


----------



## RivFader (Jan 30, 2009)

Just finished Part 6 and all I can say is: WTF??! 
Pucci has done some crazy shit right there and with dead of all the characters as we know them I'm curious how this will effect Part 7. Oh yeah..Part 6 is along with 2 and 3 my favorite part of JJBA. Jolyne f***ing rocks and Weather Report is just epic.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 30, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Just finished Part 6 and all I can say is: WTF??!
> Pucci has done some crazy shit right there and with dead of all the characters as we know them I'm curious how this will effect Part 7. Oh yeah..Part 6 is along with 2 and 3 my favorite part of JJBA. Jolyne f***ing rocks an*d Weather Report is just epic*.



Amen my friend.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2009)

Need 33, now!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

When does Stone Ocean get undull?  I stopped right after Jotaro got disced and maybe it's the setting, or Jolyne not as interesting, but I can't get into without her being on the move or with a partner.


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2009)

Stone Ocean was never dull.


----------



## mootz (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with twf on this issue.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2009)

It did get a little, but I can't really remember. Only a teensy bit.


----------



## Felix (Jan 31, 2009)

TWF said:


> Stone Ocean was never dull.



It stopped being dull for me when the priest finally reveals himself


----------



## Stroev (Jan 31, 2009)

Series needs Purple People Eater, Toys in the Attic and Bat Out of Hell to never have small boring moments ever again ever.


----------



## Dark Travis (Feb 1, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Need 33, now!



Are people purposely ignoring my posts or something?  I posted 33 ages ago.

Right, one more time then:

CHAPTER 33 BELOW

"Path of the Assassin"


----------



## Brighton Rock (Feb 2, 2009)

So, does Johnny develop the ability to put his arm into some kind of wormhole, or what's the deal there?


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw this a while ago but since no one's brought it up here I thought I'd let you know...

SBR Chapter 34 is out by JoJoProject/Stardust Crusaders:


----------



## Schneider (Feb 3, 2009)

My spidey sense is telling me Ringo is going to be epic. Gotta love Jojo Project & SC.



Also, I wonder if Araki will ever use "Rape Me" as a stand name.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 3, 2009)

So was there ever an explanation of why Giorno never showed up as a son of Dio towards the end of Part 6?


----------



## mootz (Feb 3, 2009)

i dont know, i was waiting for him as well


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 3, 2009)

Did you notice the Steel Ball Run race rankings has a Higashikata on the list, too? If he's anything like Josuke...


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2009)

No one knows if he's Josuke or a descendent of Josuke.


----------



## mootz (Feb 3, 2009)

still its very exciting


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 3, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> So was there ever an explanation of why Giorno never showed up as a son of Dio towards the end of Part 6?



Way too overpowered, plus he's got a syndicate to run.  He's not some bum like the rest of Dio's bastard children.

Oh btw I was looking at that Araki interview and it's CLAMP he said he liked, not Lucky Star.  That's much more acceptable.


----------



## Felix (Feb 3, 2009)

I just saw this Gintama episode
They said every Mangaka is a gorilla
Then they said "Except Araki-sensei, he is immortal and handsome forever more"


----------



## Stroev (Feb 3, 2009)

Felix said:


> I just saw this Gintama episode
> They said every Mangaka is a gorilla
> Then they said "Except Araki-sensei, he is immortal and handsome forever more"


This is true.

Also, 33 made me go "whoa".


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 4, 2009)

34 made me go


----------



## Stroev (Feb 4, 2009)

Where are my recommened names?


----------



## Schneider (Feb 5, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Where are my recommened names?



How about a stand called Rape Me?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh! Lonesome Me sounds close enough. :ho


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2009)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirty Cheap.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 5, 2009)

In that pic of D4C TWF posted, there was something going on in Valentine's eye.



I'm guessing it can "merge and split" time.


----------



## Dark Travis (Feb 5, 2009)

The Faint Smile said:


> Oh btw I was looking at that Araki interview and it's CLAMP he said he liked, not Lucky Star.  That's much more acceptable.



What beautiful mutual love between mangaka


----------



## Stroev (Feb 5, 2009)

Luffy's GG no Gatling reminds me of a certain flurry of blows.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 5, 2009)

GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU GOMU


----------



## Schneider (Feb 6, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Oh! Lonesome Me sounds close enough. :ho



Still, I'd like to see someone screaming "RAPE ME!" while calling out stand.:ho

Oh, and TNT>Back In Black>>>>>Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 6, 2009)

There's a Joestar in Impel Down:

Link removed

Probably another one of Dio's sons, he can even impregnate women on One Piece


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Feb 6, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> There's a Joestar in Impel Down:
> 
> technique
> 
> Probably another one of Dio's sons, he can even impregnate women on One Piece


lol nice find
I think he also referenced Hokuto no ken[Fist of the North Star] in one of the early chapters
edit : Oda-Sensei, i always feel happy when i read One Piece! By the way, at volume 7 page 18 and at the 3rd panel, There is something written at the knife that Sanji hold, but it is too small...i can't read it . I don't understand what you have write there. Please tell me!!

O: It's not a big problem even if you don't understand it. I draw it to make you not understand it. But, you're great to find it. OK, i will confess. The word that i wrote is 'Hokuto No Ken'(Fist of North Star). It's title of a famous Jump's comic when i was elementary school. You know that comic?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 6, 2009)

Everyone should know about FotNS.


----------



## masterriku (Feb 7, 2009)

Alright by the end of this next week I will force myself to finish part 3 no forgetting at all.personally I blame all those chapters they are very intimidating, proably why I won't read Hajime no Ippo .


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 7, 2009)

You shouldn't think about the goal (finishing the manga), but think about the ride (reading through the manga).


----------



## masterriku (Feb 8, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> You shouldn't think about the goal (finishing the manga), but think about the ride (reading through the manga).



I know I just don't want to get suck in to it late at night and lose a whole night of sleep ....again.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2009)

I just started last week and I'm near chapter 400. Part 4 isn't as good as I'd expected. Three was the best, thus far.


----------



## Fang (Feb 8, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Everyone should know about FotNS.



Considering how Fist of the North Star was a huge influence on JJBA, Dragon Ball, Berserk and Bastard!!

Also Part IV is the best.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 8, 2009)

Proxy said:


> I just started last week and I'm near chapter 400. Part 4 isn't as good as I'd expected. Three was the best, thus far.



I found Pt 4 to be the best by a wide margin, I really wasn't so hot on 3 (maybe it was the scans quality), but 4 just had great characters and humour throughout.


----------



## Fang (Feb 8, 2009)

Part III sand paper scan.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2009)

I really need to get back with JJBA. Still on Stardust Breakers currently. Abdul has come back.


----------



## Fang (Feb 8, 2009)

You mean Stardust Crusaders.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2009)

Part 4 seems more like a training arc for Josuke, with Jotaro being the mentor. Maybe it's just me who thinks like that. It is funnier than part three. The best characters in it is Josuke and Rohan. Overall, Jotaro is my favorite character in the series.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 8, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Part 4 seems more like a training arc for Josuke, with Jotaro being the mentor. Maybe it's just me who thinks like that. It is funnier than part three. The best characters in it is Josuke and Rohan. Overall, Jotaro is my favorite character in the series.



I preferred Jotaro in Diamonds by a wide margin over Stardust Jotaro, his character was a lot more likeable then, imo. Joseph was the main man for me in III, any South-East Asians/Persians/Arabs here? How true was the bartering scene between Joseph and the Pakistani kebab stall dude 

Josuke/Okuyasu had a brilliant tandem, the chemistry was just great, especially with their antics towards the end.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, that.


----------



## Fang (Feb 8, 2009)

Training arc? Not really. Josuke shows off Crazy Diamond, goes through similar shit that Jotaro and Joseph did in their youth and comes out on top in the end. Plus it was good that Araki got away from the time related powers with Star Platinum and The World.

Its really similar to how Jotaro was in Part III. Not that it matters but its kinda of hard to compare a action/adventure Part like Stardust Crusaders to Diamond is Unbreakable, which a horror/drama/thriller story.

Also there are plenty of great characters.

- Oykaysu
- Koichi
- Rohan
- Alien
- Tonio
- Super Fly dude
- Keicho

And Kira is just fantastic, probably the most interesting villain in JJBA, as well as creative. In fact Kira and Josuke are Araki's favorite characters, if ya didn't know that. But yeah, again, I never saw anything of it being like a training arc.

And if any Part was meant to be animated, it would be Part IV.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> I preferred Jotaro in Diamonds by a wide margin over Stardust Jotaro, his character was a lot more likeable then, imo. Joseph was the main man for me in III, any South-East Asians/Persians/Arabs here? How true was the bartering scene between Joseph and the Pakistani kebab stall dude
> 
> Josuke/Okuyasu had a brilliant tandem, the chemistry was just great, especially with their antics towards the end.



Maybe it's because of not seeing Jotaro as much, but I liked seeing him figure things out or fool someone into losing like with the D'Arby (sp?) brothers. And that scene was funny. 



TWF said:


> Training arc? Not really. Josuke shows off Crazy Diamond, goes through similar shit that Jotaro and Joseph did in their youth and comes out on top in the end. Plus it was good that Araki got away from the time related powers with Star Platinum and The World.
> 
> Its really similar to how Jotaro was in Part III. Not that it matters but its kinda of hard to compare a action/adventure Part like Stardust Crusaders to Diamond is Unbreakable, which a horror/drama/thriller story.
> 
> ...



I was thinking that at the start of the arc, there would be some central villain mentioned, but with it being Kira, thus far, he's not a bad villain. He's finds ways to escape, despite the odds being against him. These new stands I do like better than the previous ones. I'll have to finish it up soon to see what's the deal with the baby and the alien.


----------



## Fang (Feb 8, 2009)

Kira is the main "antagonist" if you want to call him that for Part IV. Also he's the best villain in the series aside from Dio. And as you go on you'll appreciate him better, especially when you get to Part V - Golden Wind and the shitfest that is Diavolo.

But you also have Keicho and Red Hot Chili Pepers as well who function as the earlier villains.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Feb 8, 2009)

SBR is quickly turning out to be my favorite part.

I didn't like the first half of part IV, but Kira made up for it. He's the only villain I know that just want's to be left alone with his girlfriend, how awesome is that?


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2009)

Alright then. I'll check it out. Thanks again.


----------



## Fang (Feb 8, 2009)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap.

Valentine is probably going to become my favorite villain after Kira.


----------



## Fang (Feb 8, 2009)

Some people have up to volume 16. Don't know where they're getting that though.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 8, 2009)

Hapayahapaya said:


> SBR is quickly turning out to be my favorite part.
> 
> I didn't like the first half of part IV, but Kira made up for it. *He's the only villain I know that just want's to be left alone with his girlfriend*, how awesome is that?



You make it sound so innocent...


----------



## Stroev (Feb 8, 2009)

G-Man said:


> You make it sound so innocent...


Oh irony, you.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 8, 2009)

Just finished part four, and the ending was better than what had happened in the previous arcs. What I liked about this one, as with part three, is that you're not entirely sure of who's going to survive in the end. I guess what made this one good, or stand out, was that the villain wasn't someone bent on taking over the world, as seen with countless other villains.

Josuke's stand I'm liking all the more. Dare I say it's my favorite? Who knows.


----------



## Fang (Feb 8, 2009)

It doesn't hurt that unlike Diavolo and Dio or Pucci, Kira didn't start off with a army of minions on his dick either.

Also Another One Bites The Dust is an awesome power, even if it had to be limited to be less broken.

There are also two one shot side-stories based on Part IV.

- Dead Man's Questions which stars Kira after the end of Part 4.
- Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan which stars Rohan before he gets caught up in the story.


----------



## SomeOtherGuy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering about your opinion, what do you think about the colouring in my sig?


----------



## G-Man (Feb 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> It doesn't hurt that unlike Diavolo and Dio or Pucci, Kira didn't start off with a army of minions on his dick either.
> 
> Also Another One Bites The Dust is an awesome power, even if it had to be limited to be less broken.
> 
> ...



I'm REALLY curious as to how that one is supposed to work out considering Part IV's ending!


----------



## Stroev (Feb 9, 2009)

Where are these sidestories anyways?

Also, coloring looks nice.


----------



## Fang (Feb 9, 2009)

G-Man said:


> I'm REALLY curious as to how that one is supposed to work out considering Part IV's ending!



He's a ghost.



Stroev said:


> Where are these sidestories anyways?
> 
> Also, coloring looks nice.



You can find them when you stop using Kirby sets.


----------



## .access timeco. (Feb 9, 2009)

Veggie's is the place for all the side stories you can find: Tobirama


Btw, just me or someone else found Baoh a really bad manga? :/ Good to see how much Araki improved between Baoh and JJBA.


----------



## Fang (Feb 9, 2009)

Also the new Rohan one-shot will be around soon when Araki finishes up in France.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> You can find them when you stop using Kirby sets.


boss sized bird

Also, thanks for the links, guys.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 10, 2009)

Indeed. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 10, 2009)

Needs more Pink Floyd.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 10, 2009)

Echoes
Shine on you Crazy Diamond
Atom Heart Mother


----------



## Stroev (Feb 10, 2009)

Time
Breathe
High Hopes
Great Gig in the Sky
Another Brick In the Wall

Granted, they aren't the best of names except the last two...

Also, needs Roxxane, Purple People Eater, Bat out of Hell, Black Dog, Take On Me, Smoke on the Water, Toys in the Attic, Y.M.C.A., Radio Ga Ga, and many others.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 10, 2009)

Great Gig in the Sky sounds like it could be an awesome stand. Also Bat out of Hell and Toys in the Attic.

Who knows maybe when we get to Part 9000 we'll see them all. 

It also needs more Metal, like Iron Maiden for example.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 10, 2009)

Judas Priest.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Feb 10, 2009)

Fall Out boy


----------



## Schneider (Feb 11, 2009)

JJBA needs more Guns N' Roses and Nirvana. Especially Nirvana because there's potential for Rape Me.:ho


----------



## G-Man (Feb 11, 2009)

Schneider said:


> JJBA needs more Guns N' Roses and Nirvana. Especially Nirvana because there's potential for Rape Me.:ho



I'm noticing a trend in your posts on this thread...


----------



## Fang (Feb 11, 2009)

Hapayahapaya said:


> Fall Out boy



A neg worthy post if any in here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm nearing the end of Part VI. Man, part VI is confusing sometimes. 

I think my favorite so far is II because of Joseph's badass, closely followed by III. I wish I had a stand. I'd kick your guys' asses.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think my favorite so far is II because of Joseph's badass, closely followed by III. I wish I had a stand. I'd kick your guys' asses.


You've triggered my trap card! I have GER. :ho

And Schneider, do you want me to call a rapist for you?


----------



## Fang (Feb 11, 2009)

GER is a terrible Stand.

You can keep it.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 11, 2009)

It's still the most broken. Oh ho ho.


----------



## Fang (Feb 11, 2009)

Who cares. Lame design and lame power with none of the trade mark balance of weaknesses and strengths other JoJo Stands possess.

You can't take any action because GER won't let you.
Even if you do take action, during or after it that action is still nullified.

Lame Stand is lame.

Also a rip off off Killer Queen Bites The Dust and Stairway to Heaven > GER. Canon.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 11, 2009)

I just started reading part one and so far it is kick ass.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 12, 2009)

Stroev said:


> And Schneider, do you want me to call a rapist for you?



As long as she's hot. And no STD.





And I figured out that there are other stands that could possibly kill GER.


----------



## SomeOtherGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Guys what you think of this new colouring i just did


----------



## Stroev (Feb 12, 2009)

SomeOtherGuy said:


> Hey Guys what you think of this new colouring i just did


Sweet, it's even colored in a bizarre fashion like Araki does(forgot what style it's called).


----------



## Fang (Feb 13, 2009)

Araki is in France currently guys.

Araki-san's Bizarre Adventures in Tours.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 15, 2009)

Going all over the place, huh.

And I need my fix of SBR soon.


----------



## Monna (Feb 16, 2009)

Just finished Stone Ocean. Shit was awesome.

EDIT: Holy shit Stroev I own one of those Kirby plush/pillows in your sig.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2009)

I finished Stone Ocean last week, too. What a coincidence.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Jo Bizarre Adventure, never heard of it. :ho


----------



## Stroev (Feb 17, 2009)

That's what their logo says.


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Feb 21, 2009)

whose that in TWF's set


----------



## Schneider (Feb 21, 2009)

It's Yoshikage Kira in Dead Man's Question. Read it. It's pretty good.


----------



## Fang (Feb 21, 2009)

Scneider where are you in that JJBA vs Tohou thread.

You missed and forgot about Atom Heart Father.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 21, 2009)

So Rohan being a self-insert, is _Knockin' On Heaven's Door_ his favorite song since Heaven's Door is the stand?


----------



## Fang (Feb 21, 2009)

One can argue that Queen can be his favorite band. As well as AC/DC and The Cars/Police by that logic.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 21, 2009)

_The Carrs _- Cars

_Queen_ - Bohemian Rhapsody, Killer Queen, Sheer Heart Attack, Another One Bites the Dust

_The Police_ - I can't find anything...

_Knockin' On Heaven's Door_ - Heaven's Door/Gate

AC/DC - Highway to Hell, AC/DC,  Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap

---

Also, thread finally goes back to being alive. Almost started having seizures for a while.


----------



## Fang (Feb 21, 2009)

Its quite obvious that Neil Diamond and Queen are Araki's favorite bands ever. Also I don't know why Araki ranked a self-insert in his favorite characters.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 21, 2009)

Where are any references to The Police?

And I only assumed that Araki would make Rohan's stand his favorite song or such(as well as make it very broken).


----------



## Fang (Feb 21, 2009)

Killer Queen and Bohemian Rhapsody/Made in Heaven are his favorite songs.

All of which are Queen and majorly important Stands at that.

And like I know how Knockin on Heaven's Door is probably a reference to Bob Dylan's original song or the tributes by Zeppelin and Clapton. Probably all three of them.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 21, 2009)

Guns N' Roses also covered it. Axl Rose is apparantly an SBR character as well.

Forgot about Made in Heaven, too.


----------



## Fang (Feb 21, 2009)

Queen wins.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 21, 2009)

Favorite band of mine. I even like their songs that lots know(We Are the Champions, etc) and the unknown ones(Flick of the Wrist, etc). 

Still waiting for Eleanor Rigby, Bat out of Hell, Purple People Eater, and Toys in the Attic to appear.


----------



## Fang (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope a Depeche Mode Stand shows up.

Enjoy the Silence/Personal Jesus have great potential as Stands.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 21, 2009)

If Araki's listend to a 1937 song (My Funny Valentine = Mr. President Valentine), then Purple People Eater should show up.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 22, 2009)

TWF said:


> Scneider where are you in that JJBA vs Tohou thread.
> 
> You missed and forgot about Atom Heart Father.



Hmm, I thought the thread was already over? Well I think for my part anyway. I got a "good debating" comment on my user cp and no more replies for my posts ITT. 

Well if you need a backup your fellow mofos are always there watching your back.

Also, can't remember Atom Heart Father. Too fodder for my tastes.:



TWF said:


> I hope a Depeche Mode Stand shows up.
> 
> Enjoy the Silence/Personal Jesus have great potential as Stands.



Personal Jesus has potential. The song is pretty good.



Stroev said:


> Favorite band of mine. I even like their songs that lots know(We Are the Champions, etc) and the unknown ones(Flick of the Wrist, etc).
> 
> Still waiting for Eleanor Rigby, Bat out of Hell, Purple People Eater, and Toys in the Attic to appear.



Love of My Life and I Want to Break Free. 

Well, maybe not for the fruity music video of the latter.

And I'm still waiting for Rape Me.


----------



## RivFader (Feb 22, 2009)

I just finished catching up with the SBR scans: RAPTOR DIO 
So far I like the direction the story goes to, a evil conspiracy is always a good evil plot device. Tusk is kind of lame, however Gyro's win and ability easily compensates for that.

I wish for a Weird Al stand , but some Depeche Mode, Queen and Black Sabbath ones would also be cool. Same goes for Nirvana, Iron Maiden and Dire Straits (Money for Nothing, Sultans of Swing and especially Telegraph Road would make great stands).


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Also, can't remember Atom Heart Father. Too fodder for my tastes.:


Only a major character.




> Love of My Life and I Want to Break Free.
> 
> Well, maybe not for the fruity music video of the latter.
> 
> And I'm still waiting for Rape Me.


Tranny Freddy Mercury would be a cool charcter. 

And I'm still waiting for PPE.


----------



## Fang (Feb 22, 2009)

Black Sabbath was in Part V.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 23, 2009)

_Welcome to the Jungle_ and _Stone Cold Crazy_ are needed.


----------



## RivFader (Feb 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> Black Sabbath was in Part V.



Not BS himself, but more satnds based on songs from them (_Paranoid_ would be kinda cool).


----------



## Schneider (Feb 24, 2009)

Stroev said:


> *Welcome to the Jungle* and _Stone Cold Crazy_ are needed.



Quoted for the motherfucking truth.

Along with some Dream Theater, Michael Jackson, and Tupac Shakur. Especially Pac since Jojo already had Biggie in Golden Wind.

Also, Rape Me.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 24, 2009)

_Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict_

Better name than DDDDC. 

It's by Pink Floyd, and Araki loves them as well. See Part IV for details.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice.

Too bad we may never know it's true colors, since Araki is a Picasso guy.


----------



## Gain (Feb 24, 2009)

How good is Part VI in comparison to the other parts ?

Cause I might consider skipping that whole section and going right into SBR if it's as underwhelming as V


----------



## mootz (Feb 24, 2009)

dont skip shit


----------



## Yammy (Feb 24, 2009)

Gain said:


> How good is Part VI in comparison to the other parts ?
> 
> Cause I might consider skipping that whole section and going right into SBR if it's as underwhelming as V



You can skip it although its my third fav arc after part 2 and part 3.


Starts off slow but really pics up.


----------



## RivFader (Feb 25, 2009)

Gain said:


> How good is Part VI in comparison to the other parts ?
> 
> Cause I might consider skipping that whole section and going right into SBR if it's as underwhelming as V



Stone Ocean is along with Part 3 and 2 the best part of JJBA (at least in my opinion). The win in the latter parts is over 9000.


----------



## Felix (Feb 25, 2009)

Gain said:


> How good is Part VI in comparison to the other parts ?
> 
> Cause I might consider skipping that whole section and going right into SBR if it's as underwhelming as V



Don't do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Part VI is epic shit. Starts slow, ends awesome


----------



## Schneider (Feb 25, 2009)

Reasons why you don't skip Stone Ocean:

1. There's Weather Report.
2. Deepest back story hands down. Pucci bros' back story actually. Makes part V's back story look like shit. The plot definitely doesn't deserve to be skipped either. 
3. The most powerful stand.
4. Black Catholic priest = terrorist.
5. Manly girls.
6. Weirder ass stands.
7. Weather Report.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't skip part 6, Jew


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 25, 2009)

Part VI is also the conclusion to the entire story set up from Part I, it brings everything to a close and Part VII is kind of like a fresh start.

Don't skip it.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 25, 2009)

VII really focus' a lot on Wekapipo during the latter of the story. And Valentine(President; DDDDC) as well.

Don't you dare skip six, either.


----------



## Fang (Feb 25, 2009)

Ringo and Mountain Tim are my favorite characters in Steel Ball Run.
Then Gyro and Johnny with Valentine.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 25, 2009)

I wonder how Wrecking Ball acts.


----------



## Cacofonix (Feb 25, 2009)

I get the feeling Yoshikage Kira was the real main character in Part 4. 

I know my opinion sounds weird.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 25, 2009)

He was.

Everything revolved around him.


----------



## Fang (Feb 25, 2009)

Kira, Josuke, Rohan, Okayasu and Koichi.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 26, 2009)

Because that's what main characters do.

Also, anyone know where to download a .zip or a file that can be opened immediately of Dead Man's Questions?


----------



## Proxy (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm almost through with part VI and Weather Report is making things all the better. Stone Ocean isn't to be missed.


----------



## Fang (Mar 3, 2009)

Wes is a cool guy. Problem I had with him was that he had too many powers and abilities. Especially that retarded I TURN YOU INTO SNAILS WHEN YOU FEEL TEH RAINBOWS.

Diver Down was an awesome Stand too.


----------



## Doc. Q (Mar 3, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Reasons why you don't skip Stone Ocean:
> 
> 1. There's Weather Report.
> 2. Deepest back story hands down. Pucci bros' back story actually. Makes part V's back story look like shit. The plot definitely doesn't deserve to be skipped either.
> ...



Numba 5 in spades.

And Araki doesn't even try to hide it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2009)

Weather Report was a great supporting character.  Part VI was great, but not as good as VII which is fucking legit


----------



## Stroev (Mar 5, 2009)

Wekapipo seems to replace Johnny and Gyro as main characters for a good two volumes; more or less according to raws.


----------



## Fang (Mar 5, 2009)

I want Mountain Tim back.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 6, 2009)

Specualtion seems to say that he died.

In the J(J)BA forums.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 8, 2009)

well if someone didnt like all of part v.... maybe they just dont like jjba vrey much , and they wouldnt enjoy part vi either


----------



## Stroev (Mar 8, 2009)

What makes you say that? 

I didn't like some parts of ceratain sagas but I still loved each part as a whole.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 8, 2009)

part v is probably the best of them all

its just a sequence of badass fights

with an awesome and surprising plot with twists


----------



## Fang (Mar 8, 2009)

i'm giorno giovanni i go from being interesting to a horrible character after 4 volumes into the story booga booga booga.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 8, 2009)

At least there wasn't a giant dick on his head. :ho


----------



## Fang (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, he just had holes that seeped out his personality from his hair.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 8, 2009)

he was a great character

gold experience

requiem stands

bringing back older characters

the whole apocalyptic feel to it

wacky creative stands and characters, a GREAT part


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 8, 2009)

Here is how I rank the parts I have read so far

3
6
2
5
1
4


Should I give part 7 a go?


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 8, 2009)

If you don't, you don't deserve to breathe.


----------



## .access timeco. (Mar 8, 2009)

TWF summarized Part V pretty accurately.

I go with 2 > 1 >= 6 > 4 > 3 > 5 

V and III both have great fights and characters, but they are simply lots of fights put together without any plot development. Actually, part III fights aren't that great until Iggy appears, just after that point they become interesting (as the whole part as well).
III is still better because Jotaro and Dio are LEAGUES above Giorno and that piece of crap with pink hair.


----------



## Fang (Mar 8, 2009)

I found the Egyptian God fights pretty interesting. Personally I see it as this.

Part IV > Part VI > Part II/Part VII > Part III > Part I > Part V. Araki really hit his creative designs in Part IV, Part V and Part VI since he got past the initial stages of pulling off Stands on their powers and abilities.

Hell Rohan got mentioned in Part VI as that crazy mangaka (hey Araki your awesome!) and while Part V had good fights, almost none of them after the early Parts of Golden Wind involved Giorno, mostly Mista or Brucci.


----------



## .access timeco. (Mar 8, 2009)

Part V fights are probably the best of all JoJo (along with some from VI), so I don't mind Giorno almost never taking an active part in them. Actually, I usually got angry when Gold Experience stepped in and reverted all the damages, ruining all the tension :/ so, it's better this way (ok, in Stone Ocean we had F.F., but her healing abilities were quickly taken away from the scene, so I never got annoyed with it).


offtopic: episodeG!Aiolia??? Oh, man... -____-


----------



## mootz (Mar 8, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Here is how I rank the parts I have read so far
> 
> 3
> 6
> ...



3 is first and 4 is last? try reversing that shit and then come back to this thread.



TWF said:


> I found the Egyptian God fights pretty interesting. Personally I see it as this.
> 
> Part IV > Part VI > Part II/Part VII > Part III > Part I > Part V. Araki really hit his creative designs in Part IV, Part V and Part VI since he got past the initial stages of pulling off Stands on their powers and abilities.
> 
> Hell Rohan got mentioned in Part VI as that crazy mangaka (hey Araki your awesome!) and while Part V had good fights, almost none of them after the early Parts of Golden Wind involved Giorno, mostly Mista or Brucci.



You bring up good points, even if I think 1 is better than 3.


----------



## Fang (Mar 8, 2009)

accessBR said:


> offtopic: episodeG!Aiolia??? Oh, man... -____-



What about the Gold Saint in question in my set or the manga?


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 8, 2009)

Part 1 is pretty high that's for sure.

Same goes for SBR.


----------



## .access timeco. (Mar 8, 2009)

The Episode G ruined Aiolia! And Aiolia ruined the Episode G (for damn sake, he is fighting since '07! The other Gold Saints are barely doing cameo).


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 9, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Here is how I rank the parts I have read so far
> 
> 3
> 6
> ...



lol



> Should I give part 7 a go?



lol


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2009)

Part VIII and IX blow them all out of the water. Even fucking IV.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 9, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Part VIII and IX blow them all out of the water. Even fucking IV.



Blasphemy, Part XXIII is the best one.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2009)

No, VI is still better than XXIII.

Besides, it had Kefka Pucci.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 10, 2009)

I've only read I - IV and VI, so this is how I'd rate them so far:

6: Weather Report  > 3:> 4 > 2 > 1

Which should I read next, 5 or 7? I know 7 is in an alternate timeline, so should I check it out now or finish 5?


----------



## mootz (Mar 10, 2009)

I honestly questioned your desire to skip parts over and read the manga in such an order. Then I noticed your ranking system and came to the conclusion that not everyone thinks the same. Some are just different...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 10, 2009)

parts 1 and 2 are just you cant compare them to the other parts, they're totally different

parts 1 and 2 are like a different manga almost

part 3 = shit in my opinion, too generic and gay

part 4 = awesome

part 5 = the best

part 6 = almost too bizarre

part 7 = ongoing so cant comment but seems good so far


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2009)

part 5 is the worst. the least creative designed character, bland powers that were basically a rip off of crazy diamond with gold experience, diavolo is the worst antagonist hands down in JJBA's entire history and story, and some pretty bland story and fights for the majority of it.


----------



## mootz (Mar 10, 2009)

you hate part 5 as much as i hate part 3


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 10, 2009)

I don´t see what´s so generic about part 3.

No really. 

I also don´t understand how gay is a criticism of Stardust Crusaders but not of Golden Wind which is the gayest.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 10, 2009)

You two hate steamrollers and soup sharks. 

As much as I have... mild contempt for IV.


----------



## mootz (Mar 10, 2009)

Dio Brando said:


> I don?t see what?s so generic about part 3.
> 
> No really.
> 
> I also don?t understand how gay is a criticism of Stardust Crusaders but not of Golden Wind which is the gayest.



It is generic journey with random villains popping up. 



Stroev said:


> You two hate steamrollers and soup sharks.
> 
> As much as I have... mild contempt for IV.



Steamrollers in what, one or two chapters? Out of how many? It doesnt save the whole part for me.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 10, 2009)

mootz said:


> Steamrollers in what, one or two chapters? Out of how many? It doesnt save the whole part for me.


Because random allies and enemies many out of many chapter who play very little roles are what make part IV. ritey?


----------



## mootz (Mar 10, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Because random allies and enemies many out of many chapter who play very little roles are what make part IV. ritey?



yo dog part 4 had funny characters with charisma throughout the story. all part 3 had was a old and jospeh with hermit purple and dio.

also stands were better designed in 4. its just better.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 10, 2009)

mootz said:


> yo dog part 4 had funny characters with charisma throughout the story. all part 3 had was a old and jospeh with hermit purple and dio.
> 
> also stands were better designed in 4. its just better.


Charisma as in being beaten and turning tiny.


----------



## mootz (Mar 10, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Charisma as in being beaten and turning tiny.



your posts suck more than kirby 

Opinions are so much fun :dowant


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 10, 2009)

mootz said:


> It is generic journey with random villains popping up.


All of JJBA is a generic journey with random villains popping up. All of it. 


mootz said:


> yo dog part 4 had funny characters with charisma throughout the story. all part 3 had was a old and jospeh with hermit purple and dio.
> 
> also stands were better designed in 4. its just better.



Part 4 also had Josuke absent for lengthy periods of time for no apparent reason. 

Part 3 had Jotaro , Polnareff, Iggy, Kakyoin, Abdul. Some of them were a bit underused but again, I can say that about characters in every part of Jojo.

As for the stands, well that?s a bit of a no brainer as he was still developing the system in Stardust. Even now he still toys with the concept and indtroduces even more exceedingly mind bogging powers.


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2009)

To be fair a lot of Stands in Part III were generic as hell and boring. Flame Magican and Abdul weren't particularly great, nor were Polnareff's Silver Chariot. We've seen what Araki did with Hamon/Sendo/Ripple in Part I and Part II and with the Pillarmen and Vampires, that really isn't a valid excuse.

But yeah Part V is the worst.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 10, 2009)

Part VII will still wind up being better than IV.


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 10, 2009)

Magician´s red did more interesting things with fire than the usual generic shonen fire user.

The same can be said of Silver Chariot. 

Overall part 5 is the worst I agree there but at the same time what I like the best about Jojo is that it´s constantly changing for better or for worse. When it starts to drag on too much you can keep reading because you know it will get better.


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2009)

Dio Brando said:


> Magician?s red did more interesting things with fire than the usual generic shonen fire user.
> 
> The same can be said of Silver Chariot.
> 
> Overall part 5 is the worst I agree there but at the same time what I like the best about Jojo is that it?s constantly changing for better or for worse. When it starts to drag on too much you can keep reading because you know it will get better.



What are you talking about Magican's Red sucked.

FLAME WALL
FLAME HURRICANE
FLAME FLAME
FLAME CROSS


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 10, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Part VII will still wind up being better than IV.



Steel Ball Run is the best part so far.


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> What are you talking about Magican's Red sucked.
> 
> FLAME WALL
> FLAME HURRICANE
> ...


FLAME CLOCK
FLAME COMPASS

Would you prefer ball of fire?


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats practically what all of his techniques were. And its not like Silver Chariot had anything other than " I shed my armor and go faster with afterimages ".

Magican's Red is to Ace is to the Logias of One Piece.

Kinda of stale and not really creative compared to like Crocodile or his JJBA equivalent like White Album.


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 10, 2009)

In the relative context yes but Araki is the sort of guy who makes shit up on the spot. With part 3 it started off generic (fire, sword, punch, vines) but by the time he realized he could do more the characters were already there. So he made sure they did more creative things, or better yet, the character´s used them creatively.


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2009)

That still doesn't change the fact that he didn't need a new system to justify stale Stands when he already had such unique stuff from Hamon and Vampires/Pillarmen.


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 10, 2009)

Stands turned out better in the end so it doesn´t really matter. And it´s not like there isn´t any creative stuff in there like Hanged Man or Vanilla Ice. I´m pretty sure the spirit manifestation was completley original at the time too.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 10, 2009)

Proxy said:


> I've only read I - IV and VI, so this is how I'd rate them so far:
> 
> 6: Weather Report  > 3:> 4 > 2 > 1
> 
> Which should I read next, 5 or 7? I know 7 is in an alternate timeline, so should I check it out now or finish 5?



Honestly, how can you rate 1 so low? It was extremely plot driven and went into the HnK way of manliness instead of the...JJBA ness of the latter parts. (I can't compare it to anything, really)

That and an awesome villain like Dio, who was at his best then. No other part had such a villain/hero dynamic.



AbnormallyNormal said:


> parts 1 and 2 are just you cant compare them to the other parts, they're totally different
> 
> parts 1 and 2 are like a different manga almost
> 
> ...



I can't really call 3 shit, even though you're right about it being generic. But it had Jotaro and Joseph, some awesome fights/moments like the one against Bast (),  D'Arby (the gambler, not the gamer), Jotaro vs Steely Dan and not to forget, the most climactic final fight. 

Says alot about the quality if even one of the worse parts of the manga is this good.

And 5 was easily the most bizarre.



TWF said:


> part 5 is the worst. the least creative designed character, bland powers that were basically a rip off of crazy diamond with gold experience, diavolo is the worst antagonist hands down in JJBA's entire history and story, and some pretty bland story and fights for the majority of it.



If you mean in terms of personality, yes, he is, but in terms of appearance, he's prolly the most unique character. And how can you call Gold Experience a ripoff of Crazy Diamond, just because both can be used to heal? They are completely different. Honestly, GE had many more useful applications in the story. Truth about Diavolo. Not about the fights. Notorious BIG, the guy who can make people age, Green Day, Clash and Talking Heads disagree. Oh and Kraftwerk.

But the homoness and the lack of personality on Giorno's part are a huge downer.



Dio Brando said:


> I don´t see what´s so generic about part 3.
> 
> No really.



The powers. 



Stroev said:


> You two hate steamrollers and soup sharks.
> 
> As much as I have... mild contempt for IV.



4 had Kira, Rohan and Stray Cat. 



Dio Brando said:


> All of JJBA is a generic journey with random villains popping up. All of it.



Not as much as Stardust Crusaders. OHNOZ, HOLLY'S DYING, IT'S DIO'S FAULT, LET'S KILL HIM

150 chapters of the crew going to Cairo and the climax. 

Yeah, I don't think something like that happened in another part.



TWF said:


> That still doesn't change the fact that he didn't need a new system to justify stale Stands when he already had such unique stuff from Hamon and Vampires/Pillarmen.



What he said.

I might remind you of all the shit Joseph did in Battle Tendency.


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh sure Joseph is the best. That´s unquestionable. 

But what I´m saying is that Stands as a whole are alot more original than most powers and ultimatley is not that important that they aren´t as interesting as they get later because they use them in awesome ways...

IE the best thing about Jojo fights is how absurdly they use their powers not how absurd the power is in the first place.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2009)

Jonathan is the best


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 10, 2009)

Dio Brando said:


> Oh sure Joseph is the best. That´s unquestionable.
> 
> But what I´m saying is that Stands as a whole are alot more original than most powers and ultimatley is not that important that they aren´t as interesting as they get later because they use them in awesome ways...
> 
> IE the best thing about Jojo fights is how absurdly they use their powers not how absurd the power is in the first place.



Yeah, but look at their powers. They are staple powers. 

You're misunderstanding this. You're right that Araki probably had to get used to stands till he went crazy with them. But you're simply admitting that part 3 stands were pretty compared to the later stands. Sure, compared to most manga, it's still great but we're not comparing them to most manga we're comparing them to JJBA. 

And it that regard, it comes off as bland. 

As I said, it still had great moments and a great protagonist.

EDIT: Next thing Lord Genome will say is "Johnathan is the best "



Lord Genome said:


> Jonathan is the best



:ho


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 10, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Jonathan is the best


Tsk tsk no. I don?t see Beatles tapes and lethal bottlecaps coming from Jonathan


Aokiji said:


> Yeah, but look at their powers. They are staple powers.
> 
> You're misunderstanding this. You're right that Araki probably had to get used to stands till he went crazy with them. But you're simply admitting that part 3 stands were pretty compared to the later stands. Sure, compared to most manga, it's still great but we're not comparing them to most manga we're comparing them to JJBA.
> 
> ...



Yeah ok I see what your saying.


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2009)

Jonathan was the most tragic, that doesn't mean he was the best. Then again he only had about five volumes and kinda portrayed similar to the noblemen style so I can see people perfering Joseph over him easily.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 10, 2009)

Joseph was as gutsy as Johnathan and funny to boot. He did everything Johnathan did, but with style. Oh and he was smarter.

Btw, had he really died at the end, it would've been as tragic, if not more tragic than Johnathan.


----------



## Cacofonix (Mar 10, 2009)

I wish JJBA Part 5 didn't consist of a long escort mission.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 10, 2009)

What Part 3 says about other parts:


> OH! MY! GOOOOOD!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 10, 2009)

when you compare parts 1/2 to the others, its almost like do you prefer a realistic gothic horror manga to a superhero action mystery manga..... its more broad, in some ways part 1 is the best of them all, usually the first part of any long manga is best because it has most of the mangaka's best original ideas in it. 

yeah i apologize for calling part 3 "shit" thats probably harsh. but it IS generic (at least until the end, the final like 20 or 30 chapters were pretty good). 

i dont like joseph becuase his stand was shit and they trotted him out as an old guy where he was next to useless.

josuke not being present was part of part 4's charm guys.... part 4 was set in "1999 world" whre it was all peace love harmony, soviet union died, we're all friends, lets solve a serial killer mystery within our quaint town. part 4 had *awesome* stand ideas too, and the plot especially at the end, very tense and complex

i mostly love part 5 because of the unique stands, the fast paced action, and the surprise factor


----------



## Proxy (Mar 10, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Honestly, how can you rate 1 so low? It was extremely plot driven and went into the HnK way of manliness instead of the...JJBA ness of the latter parts. (I can't compare it to anything, really)
> 
> That and an awesome villain like Dio, who was at his best then. No other part had such a villain/hero dynamic.



1 was good, like the others, but I took more of a liking to Stands than to Hamon abilities and the like. For a villain, he wasn't Dio, but I liked Enrico's character. Seeing his background with Wes' and how their story played out was the best, imo.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 11, 2009)

Enrico Pucci was indeed awesome.

A different kind of black preist that wasn't all "OMG racism!" and "praise da lordah!" Not that I have a problem with the latter, but the former is just, wow.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 12, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Enrico Pucci was indeed awesome.
> 
> A different kind of black preist that wasn't all "OMG racism!" and "praise da lordah!" Not that I have a problem with the latter, but the former is just, wow.



And to think, we've gone from a good black character to "AIZEN-SAMA!" since them 

Enrico was the character I wanted to see lose, yet wanted to see how things would turn out once he acquired the power he wanted.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6WIUFZAJX8[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not sure if this was posted before, but I couldn't help but like how this was made. Any word on if an anime or OVA is coming out for the other parts?


----------



## Fang (Mar 13, 2009)

There will be no more OVA or film adapations after the farce with Phantom Blood/Part I and the bullshit the animators pulled with the Stardust Crusaders/Part III OVAs. Araki is adamant that he will never allow that to happen to his manga again.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 13, 2009)

What exactly happened with the Phantom Blood animation? I still can't find it anywhere. Also, what was Araki's objection?


----------



## Fang (Mar 13, 2009)

Cutting out Speed-Wagon, drastically edging out the majority of the story and compressing it in a retarded way.

Araki says there will never again be an anime for JJBA.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2009)

TWF said:


> There will be no more OVA or film adapations after the farce with Phantom Blood/Part I and the bullshit the animators pulled with the Stardust Crusaders/Part III OVAs. Araki is adamant that he will never allow that to happen to his manga again.



Was the movie bad?
Seriously, it has been so long and yet no RAWs


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 13, 2009)

TWF said:


> Cutting out Speed-Wagon, drastically edging out the majority of the story and compressing it in a retarded way.
> 
> Araki says there will never again be an anime for JJBA.



Well if that's the case then I'm fully behind it. I wonder how they would have tried to explain SPW Foundation in further part adaptations


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 13, 2009)

Honestly, the animation was fantastic though.

[YOUTUBE]hITz4LfTmKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Mar 13, 2009)

I still liked the animations regardless, they were a little diversion from the canon series.

And I just realized, even if Pucci did beat Emporio, his heaven was flawed. One character's precog failed to help him due to his doubts, so I think that was implied to show that Enrico still would not have gained all he wanted. Sans the fact he could just StH/MiH everything again, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Mar 14, 2009)

Felix said:


> Was the movie bad?
> Seriously, it has been so long and yet no RAWs



Apparently many fans in Japan were very unhappy with it.

Credit to sukreih at JJBA community:

"Okayyy...I looked up some comments on the movie in Japanese sites and basically,all I read was that it was utter crap. And wayyy to short, and it went nothing like the manga. And it dissappointed lots of Jojo fans.
One kind of positive remark I read was 'the movie alone was okay if you don't know the manga'
Welll,I didn't expect a lot right after I knew the staff but geez it must have been pretty bad"

"Besides being short (like 90 mins), I think it also did not explain the story that well. Here's some stuff I read:

1.Dio becomes ferocious vicious evil monster to a simple dracula (btw I love his new costume..with the heart buckle.)
ie: Dio doesn't make that much of an impact..

2.Somehow,Dio isn't like Dio. Maybe he looks less evil,I don't know..

3.Dio's castle springs up from the ground. What is this...the Technodrome?

4.Erina is expressed like a strange "Moe" character.(I always thought she looked too gaudy for a doctor's daughter in the 1800s..) Well,her voice actor IS Mizuki Nana.. and in the 'official movie guide book',you can see 3 pages Mizuki Nana in her pretty dress..while the other two VAs have more interviews than photos.

5.No extreme battle with Tarkus and Braford..they are dead before you know it. There's no Poco and his sister anyways. And no Jack the Ripper.And no Speedwagon.(sob sob)

6.They tried to condense it too much. Too much condensed even excluding SpeedWagon..geez I wonder how..

7.Diar doesn't throw the hamon rose. Only Tonpetti shows up,no Diar or Straightz.. My guess is Zeppeli.He has a rose on his chest..

8.Did not explain the concept of Hamon that clearly.(I was like "wha..?" on this one.)

9.Many of Jojo fans are saying 'the movie destroyed the original story'.

10.'Super short!' <-I read that a lot.
'need xtra 20mins!' 'will there be more in the DVD?' and so on.

11.'What am I seeing? This isn't Phantom Blood!' <-I read this a lot too..

12. 'Although it completely destroyed the original, I guess it's okay as a whole movie..' is something positive(?) I read.. "
-----------------------

BTW SBR vol 17 is out


----------



## mootz (Mar 15, 2009)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Mesa want more Jojo! SBR may be my least favorite part but I really like it and want more!
> 
> My rating: 1>6>2>5>3>4>7.



4 and 7 are your least favorite?

blasphemy


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 15, 2009)

I reread the 34 SBR chapters, not as good the second time. 

4>1>2>7>rest

Oh God kill me now


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 15, 2009)

mootz said:


> 4 and 7 are your least favorite?
> 
> blasphemy



Uh... kinda, I haven't yet got the feeling for 7 so im may still go up on the chart and 4 is low since the scans where so crappy and it left a bit of an impression... But a correction would be:

1>6>2>5>3=4>7.

Though, Gyro and Johnny are really growing on me so it'll probably soon be equal with the others. And both 4&7 lacks Heroic sacrifice!


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 15, 2009)

Every other part lacks Josuke and Kira


----------



## mootz (Mar 15, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Every other part lacks Josuke and Kira



pek             .


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2009)

Who ranks Part I at the top?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 15, 2009)

TWF said:


> Who ranks Part I at the top?



I do? 

Is there a problem with that?


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 15, 2009)

I like part 1


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 15, 2009)

Part 1 was cool.


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2009)

Phantom Blood was pretty slow for the first volume and half. Also pretty boring as well, Speed-Wagon, Dire and Dio were really the only interesting characters along with the Black Knights (Tarkus and Bruford) and Jonathan wasn't that great himself.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 16, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Every other part lacks Josuke and Kira



And every other part lacks Weather Report and Whitesnake.


----------



## mootz (Mar 16, 2009)

Schneider said:


> And every other part lacks Weather Report and Whitesnake.



who           ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2009)

mootz did you not read part VI

what is wrong with you


----------



## mootz (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh I am up to date LG. I just dont see who are these mortal characters that try to compare themselves to Josuke and Kira!


----------



## Schneider (Mar 17, 2009)

Crazy Diamond's design is a rip off of The World. Josuke's personality is kind of toned-down version of Joseph. 

I won't say anything about Kira because he's actually great.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 17, 2009)

Last few pages said:
			
		

> I like Part so-and-so





			
				Last few pages said:
			
		

> That one sucked, and now I'm going to waste time explaining why even thoough pretty much everything is still amazing.



Because opinions are bad.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 17, 2009)

mootz said:


> who           ?





mootz said:


> Oh I am up to date LG. I just dont see who are these mortal characters that try to compare themselves to Josuke and Kira!



Who can compare to this?


----------



## Fang (Mar 17, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Crazy Diamond's design is a rip off of The World. Josuke's personality is kind of toned-down version of Joseph.
> 
> I won't say anything about Kira because he's actually great.



That's pretty off if anything. Josuke is nothing remotely like Joseph. The only trait they share is thinking on the fly as father and son are alike. Josuke is a pretty casual guy who only gets pissed off when you insult him or his friends. His entire strategy is beating the shit out of someone once he figures out how to beat their techniques, ect...

Also Crazy Diamond's design > The World's, easily.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 17, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Who can compare to this?



*Insert AC/DC bawwing.jpg*


----------



## Fang (Mar 17, 2009)

Wes was so boring once he got those gay slug powers.


----------



## mootz (Mar 17, 2009)

TWF said:


> Wes was so boring once he got those gay slug powers.



agreed


----------



## Fang (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyway, I'm going to try and re-read Part V. Also the Dolce and his Master one-shot was kinda of freaky weird.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 18, 2009)

Now that I think about it, the snail powers actually did nothing but fuck everybody up beside himself. Wait, Jolyne crashing her car could be partly because she turned into snail. That makes his snail powers actually fucked anybody including himself. Or she could be just purely suck at driving.

But for some reason the snail powers is one of his biggest asset on winning matches in the OBD.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 18, 2009)

OBD knows what quality is. 

Oh, and what hax is as well.


----------



## Fang (Mar 18, 2009)

Ironically Josuke curbstomped Wes in their match-up pretty hard.


----------



## Schneider (Mar 19, 2009)

Stroev said:


> OBD knows what quality is.



Current OBD is pretty shitty. There's Raigen and other fellow bullshitty noobs. Just as if Sosuke Aizen was gone last year and it's his shitty offsprings for this year. And I heard some old known trolls came back.



TWF said:


> Ironically Josuke curbstomped Wes in their match-up pretty hard.



I'm curious if Josuke wants to get raped hard again.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 19, 2009)

Gyro W/ prep vs. Josuke. And a speedcap.


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2009)

Josuke   wins


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2009)

mootz said:


> Gyro  wins


Fix'd that spelling mistake for ya, buddy.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 20, 2009)

Josuke embeds Gyro's steel ball in his opponent's rectal cavity.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Gyro launches his steel ball in Josuke's rectal cavity.


So many spelling msitakes, honestly!


----------



## mootz (Mar 20, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Fix'd that spelling mistake for ya, buddy.



what?



Tobirama said:


> Josuke embeds Gyro's steel ball in his opponent's rectal cavity.



this is correct 



Stroev said:


> So many spelling msitakes, honestly!



Stroev *ahem*.... NO U!


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2009)

YES ME .. .


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2009)

Jojo Olympics 2008






Most Fabulous fanbase ever or what


----------



## Proxy (Mar 23, 2009)

That looks like some damn good fun 

One question: where was this from?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2009)

Part 5

its Silver Chariot Requiem


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Jojo Olympics 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit that's insane...

I had already seen some crazy stuff from Jojo fans in japan but this tops everything


----------



## Proxy (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh okay. Thanks.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 23, 2009)

THE HORSE


----------



## Crowe (Mar 23, 2009)

This is for the JJBA fans: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 23, 2009)

Queer Giorno, what else is new

Jotaro, eh

Gender Bender Dio???

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 23, 2009)

Wooo! Jojo Olympics!

Any info on new SBR?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2009)

Jojo Olympics? What the fucking hell?


----------



## RivFader (Mar 23, 2009)

That's some serious shit. This fandom > 90% of all other mangas.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2009)

How come we suddenly stopped having SBR scans?
Wasn't there an active group doing it?


----------



## RivFader (Mar 23, 2009)

Felix said:


> How come we suddenly stopped having SBR scans?
> Wasn't there an active group doing it?



There is this group, but they're doing a rescan of another part of JJBA.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2009)

no its the same people

well some of them, I heard its real life catching up with one of the members but I'm not sure


----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> no its the same people
> 
> well some of them, I heard its real life catching up with one of the members but I'm not sure



Oh fair enough. I can understand them


----------



## RivFader (Mar 23, 2009)

We have time. It's not like Araki will start Part VIII right after finishing SBR...


----------



## .access timeco. (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh my god, Weather Report

Insanely cute.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 23, 2009)

JoJo is just amazing. Soon we'll be having doujins NO.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Holy shit that's insane...
> 
> I had already seen some crazy stuff from Jojo fans in japan but this tops everything



These are some crazy fans. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43roxsVnYh4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Schneider (Mar 25, 2009)

accessBR said:


> Oh my god, Weather Report
> 
> Insanely cute.



This pipsqueak is what we get for Weather Report?

I'd take the little kid home. Along with the wig.

@Shin_Yagami

Araki probably retconned the power out of the story, as apparently the powers are pretty hard to handle. Kind of like Purple Haze, but GE's just disappeared from thin air.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 25, 2009)

Schneider said:


> @Shin_Yagami
> 
> Araki probably retconned the power out of the story, as apparently the powers are pretty hard to handle. Kind of like Purple Haze, but GE's just disappeared from thin air.




Yeah, I read that was what happened with Purple Haze and why it's owner didn't join the group.It makes sense, for example Green Day would've pwned himself within seconds if Giorno just created a frog and had it jump down.In certain situations like that the opponent would've been defeated at beginning speed. 

With beginning speed I mean how quickly the early battles in part 5 went, while they now take like 5-10 chapters. Luca and that tiny guy were defeated with one attack made by himself. It was an interesting ability but like Purple Haze it was too powerful.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 26, 2009)

New smiley. 

Also, I swear Araki probably has a board meeting to discuss these powers, he'd be quite something if it wasn't.


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 26, 2009)

I bring you good news 

Chapter 35 of SBR is finally out by JoJoProject/StardustCrusaders:




Incidentally this is my post number 2500


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2009)

that was a great fucking chapter


SBR is KING!


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 27, 2009)

Awsome chapter , but did Hot Panst die or survive?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 27, 2009)

People who are up to the latest RAWs don't know that yet. 

That or he had another encounter(few chapters before the latest), and they're not sure if he's alive or dead after THAT one.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 27, 2009)

Stroev said:


> People who are up to the latest RAWs don't know that yet.
> 
> That or he had another encounter(few chapters before the latest), and they're not sure if he's alive or dead after THAT one.



Hot Pants is a mystery. 
Anyone got a page where it shows Joskes representation in SBR, haven't found him yet?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So they didn't lose an Jesus Part  yet, had me worried for minute there.


----------



## Azira (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone see the Latest Raws yet?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2009)

Lucy get's an ability that seems to cause bad luck to enemies(like a reverse Pocoloco).

One guy got stuck repeating something, and another tripped.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And she's prego.


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2009)

Are you one of the Jonas Brothers?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2009)

I am not shit, thank you very much.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 31, 2009)

Chapter 36 up on OM: Even Sasuke's Sharingan couldn't keep up with Itachi.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh balls yearh!


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahhh! Spoiler sig! Use spoilertags!


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2009)

Aw, why'd you have to ruin the fun. 

It doesn't show anything, and D4C may not even be in the pic.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 31, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Aw, why'd you have to ruin the fun.
> 
> It doesn't show anything, and D4C may not even be in the pic.



Scans are that far?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2009)

And past that.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 31, 2009)

Stroev said:


> And past that.



If you don't mind, direct me to those scans


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 31, 2009)

So who out of all you guys would be kind enough to upload all SBR scans so far on MediaFire for me?


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Have they revealed what the president's stand does yet?


----------



## Fang (Apr 1, 2009)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 2, 2009)

"Allows worlds to coexist".


----------



## G-Man (Apr 2, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Have they revealed what the president's stand does yet?



From what I understand, it pulls bits of other dimensions into his universe moves parts of his world to other dimensions, hence the holes in his head in that pic; he just moved that part of space his face was occupying to a different dimension.

It seems to be a space/time manipulation ability (mostly spatial manipulation), but nowhere near the scale of past villains (ie - it doesn't compare in power to The World, Another One Bites the Dust, King Crimson, Made in Heaven, etc., yet).


----------



## Stroev (Apr 2, 2009)

He's managed to remain unharmed, however, and confuse Wekapipo and Diego.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 2, 2009)

We've come a long way; gained many readers.

So in honor of so many pages acquired, here we go.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 2, 2009)

Stroev said:


> We've come a long way; gained many readers.
> 
> So in honor of so many pages acquired, here we go.



This never gets old


----------



## Schneider (Apr 8, 2009)

Mountain Tim.. Well, he's a minor detail anyway.

I'd tap Lucy Steel. And it seems that Araki made everyone in SBR to become a badass, with inspirational quotes, especially the moment before they die. And the art quality is getting better and better.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't wait for the stand called 20th Century Boy to appear!:WOW


----------



## RivFader (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, that chapter was awesome. But Mountain Tim...


----------



## TicoTico (Apr 8, 2009)

No other manga gives me this warm, fuzzy feeling inside 

Lucy's gonna use the spine herself, amirite?


----------



## RivFader (Apr 8, 2009)

TicoTico said:


> No other manga gives me this warm, fuzzy feeling inside
> 
> Lucy's gonna use the spine herself, amirite?



Trish 2.0? I'm fine with it


----------



## Schneider (Apr 8, 2009)

Yo, check this out.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I got Yoshikage Kira.

At first I filled the total opposite, and I got Jonathan Joestar. From that I got the feeling that I'm not a good-natured person (and thus the result).

And it's shitty because there's no Weather Report.




So whatcha all got? (no Stone Ocean onwards)


----------



## TicoTico (Apr 8, 2009)

My #1 is:	Giorno Giovanna  	
My #2 is:	Joseph Joestar 	
My #3 is:	Koichi

Oh well, atleast I've got the most broken ability evah


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm Josuke. 

WHAT NOW FANG AND MOOTZ?


----------



## mootz (Apr 8, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I'm Josuke.
> 
> WHAT NOW FANG AND MOOTZ?



You probably picked answers to get him on purpose 

also i got rohan


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2009)

Kira Yoshikage and Kishibe Rohan.

Not bad.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

I wanted Rohan or Jotaro, actually.


----------



## mootz (Apr 8, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I wanted Rohan or *Jotaro*, actually.



ewww why ?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

In his time(III), he was one of the top badasses.

Plus I can relate to him.


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2009)

With what? Yare Yare no Daze? Ora ora ora ora?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

Why yes.  Most badass since Kenshiro. And if DragonBall was around at that time, Vegeta would also count.


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2009)

Jotaro doesn't count Kirby fans as buddies of his.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

TWF said:


> Jotaro doesn't count Kirby fans as buddies of his.


I'm a Mother and Zelda fan as well. :ho


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2009)

Mother/Earthbound don't like Kirby fans either.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

That made no sense. I like Mother, Kirby, and Zelda. Doesn't matter if they love me or not. Your mother does, though.

Now what was the plot synopis of Kira and Rohan's spin-offs, I'd like to know. Rohan had 2, IIRC, and I only read the one with the monster of the boyfriend in it, what was the other one.


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2009)

Rohan only had one one-shot.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

So then what happened in Kira's? I none of the DL's worked, and it would take forever for me to do so anyways with how my computer is.


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2009)

Kira's takes place after Part IV ends and Part V begins. Its him as a Ghost having to do shit for some crazy bald monk girl. I have to redownload it to give you a better summary but basically he's a ghost and he can't use his Stand.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for that. I wonder if Killer Queen is still around regardless or if he's in that place at the alley.


----------



## GuidoMista (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, I need help with something. My teacher said we could choose any artwork and I wanted to do the Phantom Blood Arc of JJBA. This is a research paper so I need to find some contextual info (or whatever) for the work like what was going on in Araki's mind when he made it, inspiration etc.

So is there anyone on this site who can help find those kind of resources or is there a better site to go to?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

Wikipedia has some great sources, try those out. Not the article on Wiki, but I said sources. Also try the sources listed on the author's article(Araki Hirohiko).

Go to External Links on the page, and there they are. I don't have the best sources, but there are others who should have better as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 8, 2009)

So I'm back to reading JJBA again. Currently on Vol. 22. Might make some sets while reading


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

And are you ready for another FUN TIME trying to get my avatar to work, Musashi?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 8, 2009)

Which avatar we talking about?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

You enjoyed all that time wasted.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 8, 2009)

Ah, I'll do that 

Going to make a set from SS Episode G as well after


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2009)

I got Rohan constantly Wtf, i guess i got mad mangaka skillz.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

I got...

Araki himself.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 8, 2009)

Now if they don't work, you know who to call. Rep and red pl0x


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2009)

Stroev said:


> And are you ready for another FUN TIME trying to get my avatar to work, Musashi?



Where do you get those scans?


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2009)

Stroev said:


> And are you ready for another FUN TIME trying to get my avatar to work, Musashi?



Thanks for the pix, time to fap to Trish.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 8, 2009)

Not Jolyne?


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2009)

Jolyne wouldn't take my dollar bills.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 9, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Yo, check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mohammed Avdol   
   Jonathan Joestar   
   Joseph Joestar


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 9, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Yo, check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I got 
  Number 1- Mohammed Avdol   
   Number 2-Jonathan Joestar   
  Number 3- Joseph Joestar

:ho


----------



## Tobirama (Apr 9, 2009)

That was completely wrong, it gave me Kakyoin


----------



## mootz (Apr 9, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> That was completely wrong, it gave me Kakyoin



that sounds right to me


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2009)

i got REO Speedwagon by far as #1

the #2 and #3 were some doofuses i forgot their names

interestingly johnathan and joseph were high like 4 and 5 for me but jotaro was like almost the last lol. weird.

edit: i think josuke was #3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

1- Aceto Doppio
2- Giorno Giovanna
3- Guido Mista


----------



## Abigail (Apr 9, 2009)

1. Koichi   
2. REO Speedwagon   
3. Higashikata Josuke


----------



## Schneider (Apr 10, 2009)

IIRC Valentine was a short fat slob. How did he get that figure?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 10, 2009)

Acquired the "heart" of Jesus. Though it might have been the "spine". Or he got slimmer with all that running in chapter 36. 

Regardless, new looks and DDDDC.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 15, 2009)

Part VIII: the JoJo will be a monkey, that's my prediction.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 15, 2009)

I need some Dio Brando/Jotaro Kujo stock. Know where I can get some good pics?


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 18, 2009)

The last chapter is not really 47, it's actually 70-something I think. It's just that the magazine changed the numbering for some reason.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 18, 2009)

Ah that makes sense. The RAWS I once had did have numbers in the 60's, IIRC.


----------



## Fang (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll be honest and say aside from looking at the raws due to Valentine and Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap, I haven't read any of SBR past chapter 16.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 18, 2009)

That was surprising, Fang.

Also, is that set from Lost Canvas or Episode G?


----------



## Fang (Apr 18, 2009)

Eww Lost Canvas. Episode G of Gemini Saga.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 19, 2009)

We should go bug SC and Veggie about it. 

*EDIT:* here Some Italian site had a tourney where you make your own stands and characters, apparently.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 25, 2009)

You've seen his insides right?

Somebody needs a teaching about the testosterone food chain.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep, Kira Yoshikage is at the top with Josuke and Joseph.


----------



## Keaton (Apr 25, 2009)

:lolkubo
Really awesome. Now I wish that I'd understand japanese.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 25, 2009)

There was also another show sometime in the 80's with Akira Toriyama, Tezuka(Astro Boy), and Hirohiko all at the same time.

Sweet eye candy. :ho


----------



## Random Member (Apr 25, 2009)

How interesting is Part 6, guys? New Stand Users 1-7 with the tongue and fish Stands bored the hell out of me and Diavolo's defeat was a bit anticlimactic. Was planning on skipping 6 and going straight to SBR unless I'd be missing anything good.


----------



## mootz (Apr 25, 2009)

dont skip shit

ever


----------



## Stroev (Apr 25, 2009)

I liked Squall and Tizzianno.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 26, 2009)

I mistook Bucciarati for a girl the first time I saw him, until someone mentioned a "he" to address him. 

Fuck, I even thought Diavolo was a girl.

And what's with the name change Stroev?


----------



## RivFader (Apr 26, 2009)

Part 6 is one of the best in my opinion: Weather Report, Jotaro, Pucci, etc...everthing gets really epic in the end.

Traitors were shot in the German army, Stroev


----------



## .access timeco. (Apr 26, 2009)

Part 6 starts weak, but gets amazing in no time.
Believe me, JoJo will never get as bad as Part 5 again... if you could stand it, the worst is over. Now relax and enjoy the manliness of Part 6 girls (...).


----------



## Keaton (Apr 26, 2009)

My favourite thing in Part 5 was Giorno's Gold Experience going Muda + Wryy for 5 pages.


----------



## RivFader (Apr 26, 2009)

Keaton said:


> My favourite thing in Part 5 was Giorno's Gold Experience going Muda + Wryy for 5 pages.



Well, that was one of Part 5's great moments. 
However the one with Jotaro in Part 3 was way more awesome....


----------



## mootz (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont understand why people  like Weather Report that much

Joylene >>> WR


----------



## Keaton (Apr 26, 2009)

I hated the whole slug thingy.  But he was still pretty cool. Jolyne was awesome in the end, saving Emporio and stuff.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, we all know that Valentine is >>> Part 6 cast, however awesome they were.

And I'm going for change - Steopn Stroev will be back - in time.


----------



## RivFader (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm so hoping your set's getting turned into a stand....


----------



## Stroev (Apr 27, 2009)

Ironically, I never knew they had two other albums.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 28, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Well, we all know that Valentine is >>> Part 6 cast except for Weather Report, however awesome they were.



I agree.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2009)

Too bad Weather Report was so boring to read about most of the time in Stone Ocean. Should've have Annusi instead of him as the main male role lead opposite of Jolyne.


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 28, 2009)

I started reading this ages ago and boredom set in much too early. Is it worth picking up again?


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol what part of the manga could you possibly find boring? 

But yeah, you should definitely pick it up again.


----------



## RivFader (Apr 28, 2009)

Pick it up and enjoy the awesomeness of JJBA.
And Lazlow: Your signature is awesome, too


----------



## Keaton (Apr 28, 2009)

I want to read more SBR so badly.  
Have no idea who Valentine is, but I'm really looking forward to see him.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 28, 2009)

He's our main bad guy. 


*Spoiler*: _Huge spoilerz_ 



The president, that one fat guy. He gets buff, and a new stand called "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" based off the AC/DC album/song. He either has the spine, heart, or all of the Jesus parts.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 29, 2009)

TWF said:


> Too bad Weather Report was the most epic to read about most of the time in Stone Ocean. Should've had Weather Report as the main character instead of Jolyne.



You have a great taste there.



Survivor said:


> He's our main bad guy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Huge spoilerz_
> ...



Still curious on how he turned from a short fat fuck to a sex symbol.


----------



## RivFader (Apr 29, 2009)

Schneider said:


> You have a great taste there.
> 
> 
> 
> Still curious on how he turned from a short fat fuck to a sex symbol.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Since his stand allows him to interract with parallel universes I think he switched his body with one of himself in another universe, who is apparently a sex symbol


----------



## Stroev (Apr 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just thought it was because of the stand, like Giorno going from black hair to gold.


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2009)

Schneider said:


> You have a great taste there.



Yep, Wes is equivalent to a less shallow Giorno.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 29, 2009)

Much like the ruinage of Josuke to chibi Josuke.


----------



## mootz (Apr 29, 2009)

I hurd Josuke


----------



## Stroev (Apr 29, 2009)

I hurd Valentine. :.hollie


----------



## mootz (Apr 29, 2009)

oh your so clever


----------



## Keaton (May 2, 2009)

If Dio stopped time and walked into sunlight, would he get killed?


----------



## Stroev (May 3, 2009)

Most likely. 

Light/solar energy/light particles still exist in the space he'd be in.


----------



## mootz (May 3, 2009)

But the real question would be could he insult josuke's hair and then hide using time stop.

for which the answer is an obvious no he couldnt


----------



## Stroev (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, but someone like Gyro can. He's that badass. and kirby


----------



## mootz (May 3, 2009)

who is gyro?


----------



## Stroev (May 3, 2009)

Now hush, let the rest of the grownups talk if you don't know real awesomeness.


----------



## mootz (May 3, 2009)

Shutta joo face

What is gyro gonna do throw a ball at him. That is like a lame version of joseph's balls which were more impressive.


----------



## Schneider (May 4, 2009)

There's another reason why Josuke modeled his hair after a cock.


----------



## Stroev (May 4, 2009)

After a guy as well. :ho


----------



## mootz (May 4, 2009)

Because he is godwin!


----------



## Stroev (May 4, 2009)

Please come out of the closet, Josuke!


----------



## mootz (May 4, 2009)

Gay and epic are not mutually exclusive. See Bon Clay from one piece.


----------



## Stroev (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Kizaru (May 13, 2009)

So I've been reading a lot of JJBA lately.

I've finished Part 1 and 2 and I've enjoyed Part 2 a little bit more and Part 3 is off to a great start. I have a question though, did anyone else feel it was weird Jojo survived? Such a big fall should of killed him. Poor cars stuck in space forever.


----------



## Keaton (May 14, 2009)

Been wondering about that too, I guess he was just pretty damn lucky.


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2009)

Joseph's awesomeness saved him.  Plus Cars sucks.


----------



## Stroev (May 14, 2009)

Cars was awesome. And I'm the only one who thought Diavolo was a least a bit cool, too.


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2009)

I should've of rephrased that to this "Cars sucks compared to Joseph. "


----------



## Fang (May 14, 2009)

Cars was okay, I thought he was my favorite villain till I got to Kira Yoshikage in Part IV - Diamond is Unbreakable.


----------



## Schneider (May 15, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Cars was awesome. And I'm the only one who thought Diavolo was a least a bit cool, too.



I liked King Crimson and Doppio. Diavolo was a bit too bland.

Anyway, Araki needs more Nirvana and if there's Biggie there should be Tupac Shakur.

And wouldn't hurt to have more prog heads like Rush and Dream Theater.


----------



## Stroev (May 15, 2009)

New chapter in Japan next week.


----------



## Fang (May 15, 2009)

Mountain Tim....


----------



## Stroev (May 15, 2009)

Johnny Sandman... 

*EDIT:* o hey ther 37 Link removed


----------



## Keaton (May 21, 2009)

The game rocks my socks. It's so much fun.


----------



## Arcanis (May 21, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> So I've been reading a lot of JJBA lately.
> 
> I've finished Part 1 and 2 and I've enjoyed Part 2 a little bit more and Part 3 is off to a great start. I have a question though, did anyone else feel it was weird Jojo survived? Such a big fall should of killed him. Poor cars stuck in space forever.


Didn't he survive because Stroheim caught him and stopped his fall by completely wrecking his own legs?


----------



## Stroev (May 21, 2009)

Stroheim doesn't have his legs broken. 

He breaks other's legs.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 6, 2009)

WHEN are we going to get another Jojo?!


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 7, 2009)

Is 37 still the latest, or have I missed one?


----------



## Keaton (Jun 8, 2009)

Yay, new chapter.  Pretty intense one too. 
Got to love Blackmore's design.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 8, 2009)

This place seems to be dead in my absence.

How disappointing for a manly association. 

Anyway..

Shtekelenburg

For those who wants DL links.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 8, 2009)

Schneider said:


> This place seems to be dead in my absence.


/slowpoke



> How disappointing for a manly association.


poke


----------



## RivFader (Jun 8, 2009)

Some interesting developments in the newest chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was hoping for Lucy Steel to become a Stand User like Trish in Part V but I guess that will not happen


----------



## Stroev (Jun 8, 2009)

RivFader said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it won't take that long. This isn't Final Fantasy or Super Smash Bros. we're waiting for.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 8, 2009)

Guess you're right, since there are only 3 chapter per volume....


----------



## Stroev (Jun 8, 2009)

Part V had beatings, but with bullet shells. Same happened sometime here as well.

...That Golden Sun in your sig?


----------



## RivFader (Jun 8, 2009)

Let's hope for some of these scenes, they were always pretty good.


----------



## valerian (Jun 8, 2009)

I gotta start reading again. I'm pretty close to seeing Iggy, I think?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 8, 2009)

Part 3, then I guess so.


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 8, 2009)

Samurai Ryuuma said:


> So is this release from a different group?


It's not. It's the same joint group by JoJoProject and Stardust Crusaders.

porkypiggu

It even says so in the credit page from the chapter.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 8, 2009)

Araki had a birthday recently. He's 49. I need a pic to see if he grows a wrinkle/whiting hair or not.


He's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?!


----------



## mootz (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn, fifty. I wonder when he plans to retire.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 8, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> It's not. It's the same joint group by JoJoProject and Stardust Crusaders.
> 
> Here
> 
> It even says so in the credit page from the chapter.



the Part IV group has some people the same but all the members aren't part of either of those 2 groups


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 9, 2009)

Taleran said:


> the Part IV group has some people the same but all the members aren't part of either of those 2 groups


I was talking about chapter 38 of SBR that Samurai Ryuuma asked about on the previous page.


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, the group working on Part IV (not Faleria and company) isn't Stardust Crusaders.


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 9, 2009)

Like I said I wasn't talking about them. 


By the way nice Saga set.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 9, 2009)

The Lives of Eccentrics

The Lives of Eccentrics

Read it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2009)

So he did that one, too...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2009)

Goddamn Steel Ball Run is the best manga


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Taleran, you haz links to JJBA raws? Mainly Stardust Crusaders, if possible.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

After the JJBA series is finished. 



> - Take over NF
> - Become God Admin
> - Neg everyone into submission, starting with Stroev/Survivor, and banning those bitches unworthy to mate with me to preserve the family bloodline.
> - Bring Stone Cold back to the WWE
> - ZA WARUDO !


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Taleran, you haz links to JJBA raws? Mainly Stardust Crusaders, if possible.



Link removed

search Jojo

scroll down till the column at far left reads

[UR]DAN


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2009)

Would that link have some Part IV raws as well, Taleran?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Made a Yoshikage Kira set if anyone wants it.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> Would that link have some Part IV raws as well, Taleran?



it has everything up until either the end of Golden Wind or Stone Ocean


----------



## Schneider (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Made a Yoshikage Kira set if anyone wants it.



Lemme see. 

Also, in need of a good Weather Report/Dio Brando/Enrico Pucci (Whitesnake) set.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

If you want some Dio sets, I can provide that as well :ho


----------



## Spectre (Jun 10, 2009)

Do you guys think Stairway to Heaven also erased Notorious B.I.G floating on the ocean?


----------



## mootz (Jun 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Banchou
> 
> If you want some Dio sets, I can provide that as well :ho



anymore mooney sets?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)

Mooney sets? I have some avatars. Ask Hollie if she's okies with it though. Me, I don't mind. I have several.

Unless you mean moar JJBA sets.


----------



## mootz (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah I meant jjba when i typed mooney.

 noob






Ill just make my own set, plus the one i have now is pretty good


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2009)

Spectre said:


> Do you guys think Stairway to Heaven also erased Notorious B.I.G floating on the ocean?



what the hell


----------



## Schneider (Jun 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> -.-
> 
> If you want some Dio sets, I can provide that as well :ho



That's hot.:ho

And that colored set gave me wild imaginations with these stuffs:
-.-
-.-
-.-
-.-
-.-

Though I'm afraid those pictures might make some certain person here get so dangerously horny.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)

Lacks Jolyne Kujo


----------



## Schneider (Jun 10, 2009)

Trish & Lucy Steel >> Jolyne.

Jolyne is a man.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Robinho:Me Want Barca
> 
> If you want some Dio sets, I can provide that as well :ho



I'm taking the second set. :ho


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 10, 2009)

Awsome sets Darth Nihilus! But I'm sticking to the Law (bad pun).

Want's SBR to be released quicker, loved 38!


----------



## Tobirama (Jun 10, 2009)

Goddammit

JoJo the best.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Trish & Lucy Steel >> Jolyne.
> 
> *Jolyne is a man*.


 
Hell to the naw. Pure bred womanz.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 10, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Hell to the naw. Pure bred womanz.



Her ballz shittin' on yer own lil' sack yo.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)

Proof of sack or GTFO


----------



## Schneider (Jun 10, 2009)

Canon or fanart?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)

c-a-n-o-n


----------



## Schneider (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm back.
Hey guys, I'm back.
Hey guys, I'm back.
Hey guys, I'm back.
Hey guys, I'm back.
Hey guys, I'm back.
Hey guys, I'm back.
Hey guys, I'm back.
Hey guys, I'm back.

Fuck it's scattered all over the manga!

Ain't no bananas there dude but those are real ballz dawg.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)

But I saw bananas


----------



## Stroev (Jun 10, 2009)

I could kill for some 39 right now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Stroev (Jun 10, 2009)

There are also some Raws in the Respect thread as well, I just realized.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)

I already have all of Vol 27. Going to dl 28 later on.


----------



## valerian (Jun 10, 2009)

Sucks to be you guys. I've got like 400 chapters left to read, while you're all waiting for one chapter to come out.  But I'll be in the same spot as you guys later on.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 10, 2009)

I know Raws of SBR, so I'm cool.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)

How good is SBR compared to the earlier parts of JJBA?


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 10, 2009)

From what I've read of it (first 5 volumes), I found it way more exciting compared to other parts.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 10, 2009)

It's an exciting racing part, then it goes to stand battles with some racing mixed in.

Just as good as the others. It's pretty much a canon part of the series.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 10, 2009)

Recent SBR's artwork is epic beyond words. Someone can call it better than Bastard!! and it won't be a big deal anymore.


----------



## Keaton (Jun 10, 2009)

It's great when you don't know japanese one bit.


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Stroev (Jun 10, 2009)

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## Keaton (Jun 10, 2009)

Alright, time to post your favourite page/panel from the whole series!
My favourite:


----------



## Stroev (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, alrighty then.

Masculinity incarnate.


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Heheheheh_ 









*Spoiler*: _Oyakusa_ 










*Spoiler*: _Rohan_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)

Urahahaha


----------



## Keaton (Jun 10, 2009)

I bet Dio would be a pretty good billiard player.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2009)

Favorite Single Page?


probably this (but I haven't read the series in forever)


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2009)

Heh I thought you were gonna post something with Joseph not Jonathan/Dio, Taleran.


----------



## valerian (Jun 10, 2009)

Home

Home

Damn perverted ape got what was coming to him.


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kira and his girlfriend_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fatty meet Kira_


----------



## Schneider (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone got a link to a good site for downloading the Jojo OVA?


----------



## Keaton (Jun 11, 2009)

Pirate Bay: Stock

Think it's the best one available, but not so sure.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 11, 2009)

Good enough for me.  Thanks!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been trying to get into this for a while now. But its just dreadfully boring at the beginning. And the number of chapters is a bit intimidating


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you gotten to where Dio turns into a vampire? Tis where things heat up, besides Dio sodomizing Jojo in a boxing match.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone got a clue on the vid I posted earlier?


----------



## RivFader (Jun 11, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Pirate Bay: Sims 3
> 
> Think it's the best one available, but not so sure.



Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stroev (Jun 11, 2009)

Schneider, was that a Yoshikage reference?


----------



## Xell (Jun 11, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I've been trying to get into this for a while now. But its just dreadfully boring at the beginning. And the number of chapters is a bit intimidating



Maybe you should start with Part 3.

If you like trash like D.Gray-man, there's no reason why you can't like something like this.


----------



## mootz (Jun 11, 2009)

skip part 3 actually


----------



## Keaton (Jun 11, 2009)

I liked Part 3 alot. 
The final battle was purely awesome.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 11, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Schneider, was that a Yoshikage reference?



Sure does. But take a look again, the song is from the 50s. I wonder if Araki got his inspiration from this or just pure coincidence.


----------



## Keaton (Jun 11, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Sure does. But take a look again, the song is from the 50s. I wonder if Araki got his inspiration from this or just pure coincidence.



I wouldn't be surprised if he got inspired by it, with the huge Western music collection he got.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

mootz said:


> skip part 3 actually



Why would you even suggest that


----------



## mootz (Jun 11, 2009)

Keaton said:


> I liked Part 3 alot.
> The final battle was purely awesome.



The final battle was amazing. Everything else, not so much.



Taleran said:


> Why would you even suggest that



Because I thought it was the most boring part.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2009)

Part 3 has Dio at his best.

Just start from Part 2.

Still the best scene in Part IV - Diamond is Unbreakable by far.


*Spoiler*: _Another One Bites The Dust_


----------



## Keaton (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol Polnareff


The last panel is serious bisness.


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2009)

Mathias124



Polnarref is easily my favorite character from part 3.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jun 11, 2009)

Is it possible that Ohkubo got the inspiration for Black*Star's name from Highway Star's tattoo? 
Blueeyedpea


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Croagunk (Jun 11, 2009)

tanukibeast said:


> Is it possible that Ohkubo got the inspiration for Black*Star's name from Highway Star's tattoo?
> [Chihiro] TLR DVD OVA 02



Most of the JoJo family has a star-shaped tattoo, as well.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2009)

Jonathan, Joseph, Jotaro, Dio with Jonathan's body, Giorno, Jolyne. The only I one I think that doesn't have one is Johnny.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 11, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Lol Polnareff
> 
> 
> The last panel is serious bisness.


The last image was someone's signature once.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 12, 2009)

Prog stands in Jojo (that I know of):

Crazy Diamond
Echoes
Atom Heart Mother Father
Moody Blues
Soft Machine
King Crimson
Epitaph
Tubular Bells

Bohemian Rhapsody's song structure and sound differs from any of other Queen songs, and the complexity kinda resembles those of prog songs.


----------



## Keaton (Jun 12, 2009)

If I had a stand, I'd name it Speed King, right after the Deep Purple's song.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 12, 2009)

Smoke on the Water must be added, so that'd be two stands in the series. It was surprising for Araki to use such an overlooked band, King Crimson, though. But that was a great band nonetheless. 

Also, Bat out of Hell, Thriller, and Purple People Eater.

*Spoiler*: _ For those who haven't heard these. /pek_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXiHW5px4LY[/YOUTUBE]
Not the song Thriller, but the album. Beat It. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqxo1SKB0z8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9H_cI_WCnE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 12, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Pirate Bay: Lineart & His Colored Version Can Be Found Here.
> 
> Think it's the best one available, but not so sure.



Gah! Thanks for the link, but it's in english! 
I wanted jap with subs! 

Could anyone provide that?


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2009)

Heaven's Door would be the best Stand to have.

Also how is Shine on You Crazy Diamond prog?


----------



## Stroev (Jun 12, 2009)

More like soft rock or psychodelic. As with most/all Pink Floyd.


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 12, 2009)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Gah! Thanks for the link, but it's in english!
> I wanted jap with subs!
> 
> Could anyone provide that?


Try these:

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Schneider (Jun 12, 2009)

Shine On You Crazy Diamond sounds like a prog song to me. I dunno. Haven't checked the wiki.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2009)

Survivor said:


> More like soft rock or psychodelic. As with most/all Pink Floyd.



Neil Diamond isn't Pink Floyd.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 13, 2009)

Dunno who that is. Or if it was even a joke.

...?


----------



## Schneider (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Keaton (Jun 13, 2009)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Gah! Thanks for the link, but it's in english!
> I wanted jap with subs!
> 
> Could anyone provide that?



Can't you change the audio track with the player you are using, like VLC or something?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 13, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Can't you change the audio track with the player you are using, like VLC or something?



Ah, didn't try that... Works now


----------



## Schneider (Jun 14, 2009)

ZA WARUDO!!

I'm barely a second, and it comes with a slow-down too.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 14, 2009)

Holy shit I slowed the clock down!


----------



## Fang (Jun 14, 2009)

11 seconds for me.


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2009)

Any here played any JJBA games?


----------



## Keaton (Jun 14, 2009)

I got the arcade game on emulator, which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 14, 2009)

I heard the PS2 one was pretty sweet as well.


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2009)

I so want a Japanese PS2.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh, hey.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 14, 2009)

Beat me to it, but I thought I'd get negged because eveyone thought Emperor Time was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Or something.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2009)

Creepy pic is creepy pic.

Where can find the latest SBR chaps? I'm done with the one manga scans.


----------



## valerian (Jun 22, 2009)

Green Day hilariousness
Green Day hilariousness
Green Day hilariousness
Green Day hilariousness



Anyone know where I could download some good quality scans of part 3? English too.

Anyone a good program that can play rar. files? I've already downloaded Winrar, but for some reason it keeps opening Windows Media Player everytime I open a rar.file.


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 22, 2009)

Get CDisplay. It's by far the best manga reader ever. And it works directly from the rars/zipz no need to decompress.

MySpace
Link removed


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2009)

Nearly finished reading part 3.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 23, 2009)

Only 4 more parts to go


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2009)

Bring it on! 

Wait a minute, that's a good thing.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2009)

You are going to heavily enjoy Part IV/Diamond is Unbreakable. Your not going to like Part V/Golden Wind after its first few parts, and the villain, Diavolo, is particularly terrible after guys like Dio Brando Kira Yoshikage.

Part VI/Stone Ocean is a good part. Probably my favorite after Parts IV and II.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2009)

Only thing I liked about Golden Wind was Giorno and his stand, after readins some of it for a respect thread I made for him some time ago. 

About finished with Part III.


----------



## Keaton (Jun 23, 2009)

I liked pretty much everything about Golden Wind except Diavolo.

Still can't decide which is my favourite part or who's my favourite Jojo though.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 23, 2009)

Keaton said:


> I liked pretty much everything about Golden Wind except Diavolo.
> 
> Still can't decide which is my favourite part or who's my favourite Jojo though.



Let's just say everything is awesome 
Part 2, 3 & 6


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2009)

The best parts still remain to be Part II, III and IV.


----------



## RivFader (Jun 23, 2009)

I want more scans for Part VII, so I can compare them better


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> You are going to heavily enjoy Part IV/Diamond is Unbreakable. Your not going to like Part V/Golden Wind after its first few parts, and the villain, Diavolo, is particularly terrible after guys like Dio Brando Kira Yoshikage.
> 
> Part VI/Stone Ocean is a good part. Probably my favorite after Parts IV and II.



Is golden wind the one with Gio?



Keaton said:


> Still can't decide which is my favourite part or who's my favourite Jojo though.



It's either part 2 or 3 for me but that might change after I read the other parts, but as for my favorite JoJo, it's easily Joseph. 


*Spoiler*: _Part 3 spoilers_ 



R.I.P Abdul and Iggy.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2009)

Golden Wind is Part V: main character Giorno Giovanni aka GioGio (another incarnation of Jojo) and the main villain is Diavolo.

It does have some cool Stands and characters like Brucci/Sticky Fingers, Narncia/Aerosmith, Ghiacco/White Album, Kraftwerk and Mista/Sex Pistols.


----------



## Fang (Jun 24, 2009)

Manga Traders. Better quality scans, same level translations (for Part 3 and Part 4 sadly) the resolution is the only thing that increases.


----------



## valerian (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks, it's better than nothing, besides I normally try to correct the things they say.


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2009)

Just dropped by to bring some life into this topic.

Ok, I've just read some of part IV and I can't say I really like some of the new characters, but that's probably because I haven't got over the other characters from part 3. Maybe I'll have to give it some more time and see some more stuff from them before I start saying anything about them at the moment, but Josuke is awesome though. 

Oh and what would you say is the worst fight in the series, in your opinion? For me it would have to be D'arby the gamer, but that's only because of the baseball part. Kakyion should've of won, the other three chapters weren't really needed in my opinion.


----------



## Keaton (Jun 27, 2009)

Worst ones? Can't really come up with any at the moment, but there were couple of annoying fights in parts 5 and 6. I guess The Sun fight in part 3 was pretty lame, being really short and stuff. 


...and awesome set you got there Franky.


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks, and forgot about the sun battle, that was pretty retarded and pointless.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 27, 2009)

The Sun had much potential, like Kraftwerk.


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2009)

It sure did, if only the user wasn't such an idiot.

Up to chapter 320 now. 

Poor Joseph, what Josuke said to him made me shed a tear, and when he saved the Achtung Baby too.  God damn it Joseph, you're ****ing awesome, even at the age of 79.  He's definitely in my list of man among men.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 28, 2009)

Keaton said:


> I liked pretty much everything about Golden Wind except Diavolo.
> 
> Still can't decide which is my favourite part or who's my favourite Jojo though.



My favorite parts in order would be: 

1) Part VII
2) Part III
3) Part VI
4) Part II
5) Part IV
6) Part I
7) Part V


----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2009)

> Jospeh stuff


OH 

MY

GOD!


----------



## valerian (Jun 29, 2009)

Was it ever mentioned who this was? Because it awfully looks a lot like Josuke.  Just answer it with either yes or a no, I don't want to be spoiled.

"Itachi Likes Candy = Double Entendre" 

Oh, by the way, Kira and Killer Queen are both awesome!  Though, poor Fatty.


----------



## mootz (Jun 29, 2009)

to my mental knowledge they do not.


----------



## valerian (Jun 30, 2009)

Really? Well that's a shame.


----------



## mootz (Jun 30, 2009)

I could be wrong but I really do not think that I am.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 30, 2009)

No, they don't. 

Cheap character backstory development.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 1, 2009)

Part 3 cast only. Another what JJBA char are you. I'm Dio Brando this time. :ho

Also, I haven't seen a Jojo hentai in my entire life until now.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 1, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Part 3 cast only. Another what JJBA char are you. I'm Dio Brando this time. :ho
> 
> Also, I haven't seen a Jojo hentai in my entire life until now.



Hol Horse?!


----------



## Schneider (Jul 1, 2009)

You money grubbing fuck.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm reading the Chapter Black arc of Yu Yu Hakasho, and I noticed quite a few JJBA influences.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 1, 2009)

Schneider said:


> You money grubbing fuck.



So what? 



Survivor said:


> I'm reading the Chapter Black arc of Yu Yu Hakasho, and I noticed quite a few JJBA influences.



Yeah, I'm currently reading YYH too and also noticed this.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 1, 2009)

Survivor said:


> I'm reading the Chapter Black arc of Yu Yu Hakasho, and I noticed quite a few JJBA influences.



Like what?


----------



## Keaton (Jul 1, 2009)

Woo, I'm Joseph. Maybe because I picked Overdrive from the battle cries.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jul 1, 2009)

Kakyoin, that badass with shades.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 1, 2009)

I knew he had a terrible secret


----------



## Stroev (Jul 1, 2009)

Sensui's poses are flamboyent, while he's a big guy(at least upper body). Then Seaman's water monster(in when vs. Kuwabara) reminded me of a stand, as well as the whole group having unique power(not a reference, but just throwing that out there). 

There were others as well.


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it just me or does Araki hate dogs? And am I the only one who thinks some parts in Part 4 seem a bit fillerish? Like that alien part for example. Oh by the way, Rohan is awesome. pek



Schneider said:


> Part 3 cast only. Another what JJBA char are you. I'm Dio Brando this time. :ho
> 
> Also, I haven't seen a Jojo hentai in my entire life until now.



I got Joseph.  pek


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 2, 2009)

Alien guy is awesome in the Super Fly fight. 


But yeah Part 4 was made to seem like a Slice of Life, until Kira's introduction.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 2, 2009)

Fights seemed a bit filler-ish, maybe to merely experiment with stand powers and see how'd they work out in his manga.


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay guys, who is/are your favourite(s) character from each part?

Go go go!

I'll put mine up later on.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 2, 2009)

Part 1: Dio Brando, Jonathan Joestar, Will. A Zeppeli
Part 2: Lord Wham, Lord Cars, Joseph Joestar
Part 3: Joseph Joestar, Jotaro Kujo, Dio Brando, Iggy
Part 4: Koichi Hirose, Rohan Kishibe, Yoshikage Kira
Part 5: Trish Una, Jean Pierre Polnareff, Risotto Nero, that turtle with a Stand ability 
Part 6: Jolyne Kujo, Jotaro Kujo, Weather Report, Enrico Pucci, 
Part 7: Mountain Tim, Gyro Zeppeli, Lucy Steel

​


----------



## .access timeco. (Jul 2, 2009)

^what is that? I can't imagine a list that would contain Rohan and Kira at the same time as Koichi.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 2, 2009)

Part 1: Will Zeppeli
Part 2: Joseph, Ceasar
Part 3: Jotaro, Dio, Polnareff
Part 4: Josuke, Kira
Part 5: Giorno, Mista
Part 6: Jolyne, Weather Report
Part 7: Gyro

Nothing special, and there are tons of other characters that I like,  but these are the ones I liked most.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 2, 2009)

I - Jonathan
II - Cars
III - Dio
IV - Kira
V - Doppipo
VI - Annasui
VII - Valentine(president)


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2009)

Part 1: Will. A Zeppeli, Jonathan Joestar
Part 2: Joseph Joestar, Stroheim Wham and Cars
Part 3: Jotaro Kujo, Dio Brando, Jean Pierre Polnareff, Joseph Joestar
Part 4: Josuke Higashikita, Yoshikage Kira, Rohan Kishibie
Part 5: Erm... Polnareff 
Part 6: 
Part 7:

I liked the other characters, but these are the ones I liked the most.


----------



## Xell (Jul 2, 2009)

Part 1: Zeppeli
Part 2: Joseph 
Part 3: It's difficult.. Maybe Dio? Hol Horse? Polnareff.. I'm not sure.
Part 4: Josuke.
Part 5:
Part 6:
Part 7

Must.. Finish.. It.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 2, 2009)

I: Jon, Zeppeli
II: Joseph, Pillar Men sans Santana
III: Dio Brando, Jotaro Kujo
IV: Yoshikage Kira, Tonio Tussardi
V: Diavolo(Doppio), Bucellati
VI: Weather Report, Enrico Pucci
VII: (pending)

Need SBR moar. Though Ringo Roadagain is definitely fantastic. 

Wait a minute,

This guy:  <------------- Kinda looks like Ringo don't you think.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 2, 2009)

Part I: Dio, Zeppeli
Part II: Joseph, Stroheim, Wham, Ceasar
Part III: Jotaro, Polnareff, Dio
Part IV: Josuke, Kira, Rohan 
Part V: Buccellati/Bucciarati, Giorno, Risotto, Abbachio
Part VI: Jolyne, Jotaro, Pucci, Annasui, F.F.
Part VII: don't know enough yet...


----------



## Xell (Jul 3, 2009)

Why is Part 3 often described as 'THE BEST PART'.

I can honestly say that Part 4 is my favorite. This is just amazing.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 3, 2009)

Not really the best part, just that it's by far the most popular and well known thanks to the OVAs and the wryyyy and za warudo memes.


----------



## Xell (Jul 3, 2009)

I guess we should really thank the video game for that. And a damn good video game it is.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 3, 2009)

Part V had a game as well.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 3, 2009)

Waiting for new SBR scans.


----------



## valerian (Jul 3, 2009)

Xell said:


> Why is Part 3 often described as 'THE BEST PART'.
> 
> I can honestly say that Part 4 is my favorite. This is just amazing.



What Arcanis said and probably these too; the return of Dio, two JoJo's in one part, more main characters, more fights and the introduction of Stands and knowing the Japanese, probably Jotaro too. 



Xell said:


> I guess we should really thank the video game for that. And a damn good video game it is.



Yeah, it looks pretty good, what console was it on? PS1?



Survivor said:


> Part V had a game as well.



That game looks far too repetitive in my opinion. =/



Keaton said:


> Waiting for new SBR scans.



I loved that part. 

I think it's safe to say that I'm now a genuine JJBA tard.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 3, 2009)

Just started reading this and was wondering can anyone tell me if all the Jojo in later arcs are relatives of the original protagonist Jonathan Joestar?


----------



## valerian (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, yes they are.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 3, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Yes, yes they are.



Awesome glad to know the Joestars live on.


----------



## Xell (Jul 3, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Yeah, it looks pretty good, what console was it on? PS1?



Yep, as well as the Dreamcast and arcades. Made by Capcom and everything.

Capcom need to bring it over to something like the Playstation Network and Xbox Live Arcade. Hell, remake it in HD.. 

They had a real nice what if story where that stand user that makes people young turned Joseph into his Part II self.



Survivor said:


> Part V had a game as well.



Ah yeah, and there were rumors that it was going to be bought over to Europe, but Araki refused because they wanted to call it 'GioGio's Bizarre Adventure' or something. I also heard they had problems getting Araki to agree to changing the copyrighted stand names. Shame really.

Not forgetting the Part I game either. Oh and the Part III SNES game. So many games...


----------



## Stroev (Jul 3, 2009)

Waiting for Super JoJo Bros. 64 melee brawl.


----------



## valerian (Jul 3, 2009)

They need to make new JJBA games with characters from all parts.  Wait, that would be like DBZ: Tenkaichi... But still they need to make new JJBA games, I'm tired seeing loads of DBZ and Naruto games. And I'll soon get bored playing Jotaro and Dio all the time soon in J!US. Well if they make a new Jump game they need to add Joseph and Josuke, and maybe Kira too.


----------



## Xell (Jul 4, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Waiting for Super JoJo Bros. 64 melee brawl.



Fuck yes. I'll air juggle those fuckers with my FISTS. 



Cyborg Franky said:


> Well if they make a new Jump game they need to add Joseph and Josuke, and maybe Kira too.



;_; Oh god, stop it. You're killing me.

It's criminal having people like Josuke and Joseph as assist characters in Ultimate Stars. I could understand someone like Koichi (Echoes assist koma? DO WANT), but not the main characters. It's just evil..


----------



## valerian (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I was excited when I unlocked Joseph and when I unlocked his koma's and saw he wasn't playable I was really disappointed. 

Nice set.


----------



## Xell (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you sir. Your Rohan set inspired me to look through my fanart folder and find something to use.

It's a shame Dio has such a bad rep on JUS.. Considering he's a favorite to use for hackers.

Anyways, was I the only one that was laughing my ass off during the alien 'dice' storyline in Part 4?


----------



## masterriku (Jul 4, 2009)

Survivor said:


> I - Jonathan
> II - Cars
> III - Dio
> IV - Kira
> ...



The answer is Jonathan right?


----------



## Keaton (Jul 4, 2009)

Anything that involves Josuke and money usually ends up pretty funny. 

And Dio is pretty neat in JUS. Time stop and go smash people's faces in.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2009)

Jonathan will always be the number one man. 

Maybe I should emulate Jump Super/Ultimate Stars, hm...


----------



## valerian (Jul 4, 2009)

Just finished reading JJBA part 4. A little different from the past 3 parts, but it was still awesome nevertheless. Now I'll put it on hold and read some other mangas.



Keaton said:


> Anything that involves Josuke and money usually ends up pretty funny.
> 
> And Dio is pretty neat in JUS. Time stop and go smash people's faces in.



How dare you laugh at Josuke's misfortune. 

Yeah, I laugh at him too. 

It's awesome stopping time in JUS and then continuing pounding their faces in, while screaming OraOraora!/MudaMudaMuda! 



Survivor said:


> Jonathan will always be the number one man.
> 
> Maybe I should emulate Jump Super/Ultimate Stars, hm...



Nuh uh, Joseph will. 

And yeah, you should.


----------



## Xell (Jul 4, 2009)

Jotaro can be a real pain to fight in sudden death. His 'ora ora ora' attack is great at edge guarding, so you can't get back up if you start to fall.

God, I wish they would make a third Jump Stars game.

Anyways, I laughed when I saw this:


*Spoiler*: _Probably a slowpoke, but funny nonetheless_ 





Araki, you cheeky rascal.


----------



## valerian (Jul 5, 2009)

I won't lie, but that's what Joseph gets for being a racist.


----------



## Xell (Jul 5, 2009)

I just got done with Part 4.

Wow, that final battle was something else. Araki really is a genius with some of the ideas he comes up with. 

Onto Part 5 now I guess. Hopefully it will be as enjoyable as Part 4.


----------



## valerian (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, the last battle mind fucked me.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 5, 2009)

Incoming fire truck!


----------



## Xell (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor Kira, dying like that. Jotaro's ORA ORA ORA could have at least killed him, but no, he had to get killed by a firetruck.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 5, 2009)

Preety solid stuff this manga seems to have a rich history.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 5, 2009)

Who would you guys rank as the strongest Joestar with and without stands?


----------



## Keaton (Jul 5, 2009)

Jonathan, if you go with the theory somebody made about him and The World.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 5, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Jonathan, if you go with the theory somebody made about him and The World.



The theory being?


----------



## Schneider (Jul 5, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Who would you guys rank as the strongest Joestar with and without stands?



With stands:

-Enrico Pucci: Depends if you meant "anyone with a star tattoo", or main characters only. He shares the throne if it's the former, not in the list if it's the latter.
-Giorno Giovanna: The mob boss is absolute. Who doesn't know what Gold Experience Requiem can do.

The rest of the rank:
-Jotaro Kujo/Dio Brando/Weather Report(depends, same as Pucci)
-Josuke Higashikata
-Jolyne Kujo
-Joseph Joestar
-Johnny Joestar (I don't know which is stronger between shooting fingernails and thorny tree vines)

Without stands:
-Jonathan, but going by pure muscles I think. Joseph is more effective in battle because he also has craftiness to assist his battle style (hamon only).

Can't do much on without stands list. They're pretty much normal humans without their stands.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 5, 2009)

Schneider said:


> With stands:
> 
> -Enrico Pucci: Depends if you meant "anyone with a star tattoo", or main characters only. He shares the throne if it's the former, not in the list if it's the latter.
> -Giorno Giovanna: The mob boss is absolute. Who doesn't know what Gold Experience Requiem can do.
> ...



Preety awesome list, I havent got that far in the series still on Joseph arc but glad to know there is still plenty of things to look forward to.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 5, 2009)

Dio got his stand, The World, when he started to get used to Jonathan's body and the scar started to heal. So it's pretty possible that The World was originally Jonathan's hidden stand. But now we got all the arrows and stuff, so the theory doesn't really make sense anymore.

But Giorno's GER pwns anyways.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 5, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Dio got his stand, The World, when he started to get used to Jonathan's body and the scar started to heal. So it's pretty possible that The World was originally Jonathan's hidden stand. But now we got all the arrows and stuff, so the theory doesn't really make sense anymore.
> 
> But Giorno's GER pwns anyways.



The world is when he freezes time right, so it was meant to orginally be Jonathans ability.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 5, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> The world is when he freezes time right, so it was meant to orginally be Jonathans ability.



Stands are the manifestation of their user's psyche. So I'd rather lean to The World being Dio Brando's stand rather than The World belonging to Jonathan's body.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 5, 2009)

Schneider said:


> With stands:
> 
> -Enrico Pucci: Depends if you meant "anyone with a star tattoo", or main characters only. He shares the throne if it's the former, not in the list if it's the latter.
> -Giorno Giovanna: The mob boss is absolute. Who doesn't know what Gold Experience Requiem can do.
> ...




Just curious but overall how would you rank everyone in the series, would you say Santana was greater than Dio etc...........


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 5, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Stands are the manifestation of their user's psyche. So I'd rather lean to The World being Dio Brando's stand rather than The World belonging to Jonathan's body.



Oh all right, well I am sure Jonathan would have had a badass stand judging by how he was.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 5, 2009)

However, stands are stated to be a "ghostly ripple"(says Wiki ), so that would also support that it was Jonathan's.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 5, 2009)

But, think about it, time stop + hamon overdrive! 

The time stopping still fits Dio more though.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 5, 2009)

Now I wonder what kind of stand I'd have, then?


----------



## Schneider (Jul 5, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Just curious but overall how would you rank everyone in the series, would you say Santana was greater than Dio etc...........



Holy shit. Just take a glance at wikipedia to see how many characters are there in the series. You'll know it's impossible. 



Survivor said:


> However, stands are stated to be a "ghostly ripple"(says Wiki ), so that would also support that it was Jonathan's.



The manga itself said what I said, Giorno being one of those to say it in Golden Wind.

The wiki or Giorno.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 5, 2009)

What do you get when you put a Smurf, Aztec culture and Tarzan in a blender?

...Star Platinum!


----------



## Schneider (Jul 5, 2009)

Keaton said:


> But, think about it, time stop + hamon overdrive!
> 
> The time stopping still fits Dio more though.




*Spoiler*: _ Not kinda much of spoilers, but I'll hide it just in case_ 




Dio was asking why Pucci doesn't steal The World in from him in Stone Ocean, considering that he can do it so easily while Dio is asleep, and said to him that he could have the world if he has "The World".Taking Dio's greed into account, it's made possible for him to conquer the world with The World's powers, and thus it's birth.






Survivor said:


> Now I wonder what kind of stand I'd have, then?



I dunno. A pink blob that eats shit?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 5, 2009)

*Link in post*



Schneider said:


> I dunno. A pink blob that eats shit?


*Stand: Gourmet Race*


----------



## Schneider (Jul 5, 2009)

It has to be a name of a song. The artists are Kirby ft. Snoop Dogg, but there's no name for it. So just take either Kirby or Snoop or other food related song.


----------



## valerian (Jul 5, 2009)

I wonder who'd win?  Prime Joseph Joestar with Hermit Purple vs. Part 3 Dio Brando w/o Time Stop.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I wonder who'd win?  Prime Joseph Joestar with Hermit Purple vs. Part 3 Dio Brando w/o Time Stop.



Isnt Joseph stronger than Jonathan? I mean before he even had ripple training he killed a masked vampire and one of those evolved beings. While Jonathan struggled against a masked vampire (Dio).


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I wonder who'd win?  Prime Joseph Joestar with Hermit Purple vs. Part 3 Dio Brando w/o Time Stop.



Depends if he has The World. Even without time stop The World moves at light speeds, with muscles rivaling or maybe surpassing Star Platinum.

I don't remember much about Joseph and Jonathan when they still use muscles and hamon.


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah he has the world. 

Joseph in his prime was really athletic, and the range of Hermit Purple would give him an huge advantage.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2009)

In the Court of the Crimson King is fucking classic.


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2009)

Just started Part 5. Damn I'm addicted this manga, I just can't stop reading.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2009)

Schneider said:


> In the Court of the Crimson King is fucking classic.


Regarding your set...

FUCK YES FUCK YES FUCK YES FOR THE COURT OF THE CRIMSON KING


----------



## Bourdain (Jul 6, 2009)

Rereading part 4, goddamn Josuke is one fabulous mutha. What is the latest update on SBR? Way too slow, as much as I love the rescanning of my favourite part, I'd much prefer some more of the latest to be sorted out first.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2009)

37 or 38 are out to my knowledge, on SBR.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Just started Part 5. Damn I'm addicted this manga, I just can't stop reading.



Part V...

The worst part for sure.

Diavolo sucks ass compared to Enrico Pucci and Dio Brando.


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard. But it seems alright so far, though I'm only at the start so that could all change.


----------



## Bourdain (Jul 6, 2009)

Part 5 had quite a few good fights, though I agree it's not as rocking as the rest of the series.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't really see what's so bad about Part 5. 
Giorno was pretty badass, but didn't really have much screen time. Diavolo did really suck, but we got other awesome bad guys like Risotto Nero and the Grateful Dead guy for example.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2009)

Doppio was always an entertainment. I'd take any fights from part 5 over part 4 (sans where there is Kira/Jotaro) anytime of the day. Keep going Cyborg Franky, the battles in part 5 uses brains a lot and you're close to encountering one of the most powerful stands out there.


----------



## Xell (Jul 6, 2009)

After seeing all the hate against Part 5 in the later portions of this thread, it blew my mind to see people praising Part 5 when this thread was first made.

I read the first volume of Part 5 and it seems alright. Golden Experience seems like a pretty interesting stand.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 6, 2009)

Not everyone hates Part V.

It is actually my favorite one. Not counting SBR.

It has some of the best stands and fights and one of my very favorite characters.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2009)

The hate on the last part of the threads probably came from the mindset that says part 5 is not worth shit after looking at the hate posts. Though I really wonder who started the hate. 

I read JJBA way before I got to this thread, I enjoy part 5 way more than part 4, my tastes anyway. I told other people to read part 5 too and they actually enjoyed it a lot. I found it a little bit surprising to see a lot of hate on part 5 here, all because of Diavolo and his lulz character. Understandable and got used to it, but the hate seems to be going strong here.


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2009)

Well Gold Experience's ability is better than I thought it would be, at first when Gio used it on Buccellati I thought it made him stronger, so I was like "Wtf", but then I saw the next pages and it's actually pretty awesome. Araki never fails to surprise me. pek I also liked it how he found which body Buccellati was in.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2009)

I liked Part V. I really think it's only TWF and maybe some others that actually hate it. blub blub blub


----------



## mootz (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah part 5 was good


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 6, 2009)

Survivor said:


> I liked Part V. I really think it's only *TWF *and maybe some others that actually hate it. blub blub blub


This.

And also, you have the best sig ever.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 6, 2009)

Schneider said:


> It has to be a name of a song. The artists are Kirby ft. Snoop Dogg, but there's no name for it. So just take either Kirby or Snoop or other food related song.


Gourmet Race is the name of the sing.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 6, 2009)

I just finished re-reading Deadman's Questions I would truly love it if Araki made that into it's own spin-off series.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 7, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> I just finished re-reading Deadman's Questions I would truly love it if Araki made that into it's own spin-off series.



Try Lives of the Eccentrics.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 7, 2009)

That's the one with Ty Cobb being bat shit insane right?

If it is I've already read and loved it.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Xell (Jul 7, 2009)

Woah, that's awesome. I take it that's Raptor Dio and X Drake? 

Very nice.


Anyways, I'm on volume 3 of part 5, and I'm not really enjoying this as much as part 4.

Can't wait to see Sex Pistols in action though. I love the Sex Pistols.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 8, 2009)

I used that for my set once. Few people repped me for its awesome


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2009)

I've posted that somewhere else, but it looks like this one has been touched up a bit.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 8, 2009)

Survivor said:


> I liked Part V. I really think it's only TWF and maybe some others that actually hate it. blub blub blub



I don't hate it, I just think it's pretty poor compared the other parts.

Compared to other stuff, it's still fairly good, but I don't find it to be spectacular, unlike the other parts. There were some cool fights anyway.

What do you think of part 6?


----------



## Schneider (Jul 8, 2009)

Part 6 =


----------



## RivFader (Jul 8, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Part 6 =



Part 6 = Greatest mindfuck ever.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 8, 2009)

Part 6 = When you see it, you'll shit bricks


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2009)

Just reread Joesph's and Wham's fight, and the finishing blow was just awesome.

This is what you call a work of art.

durability

durability

durability

durability

God damn it Joseph, you're the best.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 8, 2009)

I liked Part 6... except the freakin' snails!


----------



## Schneider (Jul 8, 2009)

Keaton said:


> I liked Part 6... except the freakin' snails!


----------



## RivFader (Jul 8, 2009)

I see what you did thar


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2009)

When does JJBA get to be Manga of the Month again


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2009)

More like Manga of Forever


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 8, 2009)

More of this pl0x


----------



## Schneider (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't expect it to happen when mangas like Negima is Manga of the Month.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 8, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> When does JJBA get to be Manga of the Month again



It already can.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2009)

All we have to do is make it happen then 

JJBA Motivational Poster thread


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Abigail (Jul 8, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> All we have to do is make it happen then
> 
> JJBA Motivational Poster thread



A whole thread dedicated to Deadman's Questions.


JJBA must win next month.


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2009)

Normally curly nipples are a turn off, but she pulls it off very well.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> I don't hate it, I just think it's pretty poor compared the other parts.
> 
> Compared to other stuff, it's still fairly good, but I don't find it to be spectacular, unlike the other parts. There were some cool fights anyway.
> 
> What do you think of part 6?



I don't hate Part V, it's just by far the most boring and convulted story arc in the series with the lamest main character and villain to couple with it.

I like Ghiacco, Brucci, Nero (manly tears shed for your awesome fight) and what not. Just the art style at that Part bothers me and I couldn't get emotionally involved with it.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2009)

IIT JJBA advertising and threatening for Manga of the Month, go!


----------



## RivFader (Jul 8, 2009)

JJBA for MotM!


----------



## Stroev (Jul 8, 2009)

I've got pawns that I can use to help vote.

I'll get some pawns interested in the series so they can vote.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 8, 2009)

What, can you vote for this somewhere?


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2009)

Araki is eternally young


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2009)

Found these videos while I rummaging through youtube for JJBA. I guess some of you have already seen them but I'll just post them for the hell of it.

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 8, 2009)

On the subject of videos...


WTF video: Chapter 238

2nd best video ever: Chapter 238 (Part V spoilers)

Best video ever: Chapter 238 (Spoilers for every part)


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2009)

I liked your old Nero set


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 8, 2009)

Ah yeah I wore that a while back. And you had a Kira set from the same author of those fanarts I think. Those fanarts are awesome.

I might get a new Jojo set soon, I'm getting bored of this one.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jul 8, 2009)

Can someone give me the links for the Part 4 rescans



Arcanis said:


> Best video ever: durability (Spoilers for every part)


One of my favs "YOU ARE SO YOUNG FOREVER"


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 8, 2009)

Samurai Ryuuma said:


> Can someone give me the links for the Part 4 rescans


The guys who are currently doing it made a blog to post all their releases, plus other Part 4 rescans by other groups:

Kanamemo_-01_[XviD_AviFaG][3982A538].avi


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jul 9, 2009)

I was browsing for some Jojo fanarts and found some great ones from Pixiv user touge666

Doppio & King Crimson:


Diego 'DIO' Brando:


Kira & Killer Queen:


Killer Queen:


Jotaro & Star Platinum:


The World:


The World Vs. Star Platinum:


----------



## Schneider (Jul 9, 2009)

I like the Doppio/King Crimson and The World one.

pixiv is a great site, unfortunately I don't know shit about Japanese.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 9, 2009)

I started to re-read a certain manga again. Damn, Jonathan is still


----------



## Stroev (Jul 9, 2009)

I love that Valentine sig, Ryuuma.


----------



## Fang (Jul 9, 2009)

Schneider said:


> *I like the Doppio/King Crimson* and The World one.
> 
> pixiv is a great site, unfortunately I don't know shit about Japanese.



Of course you would.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2009)

I made a trans sig from that Za Warudo pic some time ago 

Needs more Giorno/GER stock


----------



## Keaton (Jul 10, 2009)

Got two pics of Giorno:





No GER though. :/


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2009)

So Danzou is Obito


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2009)

Know what we need?

Bee Gees, Abba, and Carl Douglas(Kung Fu Fighting fame).


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Enjoy the Silence

Main villain Stand in Part VIII


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> Enjoy the Silence or Darkest Star or Personal Jesus or Wrong
> 
> Main villain Stand in Part VIII


Also, The Village People.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Darkest Star is not a good song if Araki choose something from Depeche Mode it would be:

Personal Jesus, Enjoy the Silence, People are People, Black Celebration (!) or Master and Servant


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2009)

Tenacious D would be top tier if it appeared.


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

More like low tier for just being comedic relief.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 10, 2009)

La Villa Strangiato as the next Jojo stand.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 10, 2009)

We've had a female, now it's time for a monkey as a JoJo.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 10, 2009)

Tranny........


----------



## Fang (Jul 10, 2009)

Duran Duran Stand.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 10, 2009)

Schneider said:


> La Villa Strangiato as the next Jojo stand.



Natural Science. So many possibilities.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Natural Science. So many possibilities.



YYZ and Bastille Day are also good.

Need more good Rush songs though.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 11, 2009)

But I meant Natural Science has so many possibilities for powers.

But yeah, so many Rush songs to choose from, Limelight would work.

Also many Dream theater songs like Space Dye-Vest or Panic Attack.

For Type O Negative you could use Creepy Green Light, Pyretta Blaze or Set me on Fire.

Wow, I could go on for a while.


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd love to see a stand called Panic Attack.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> But I meant Natural Science has so many possibilities for powers.
> 
> But yeah, so many Rush songs to choose from, Limelight would work.
> 
> ...



Somehow I'm strangely addicted to Limelight's drum intro. Hey, have any Rush recommendations? 

I find Octavarium and Metropolis very fitting for a high tier stand. A Change of Seasons for Weather Report's SBR counterpart. Glass Prison of Dying Soul can be a pretty good stand names too.

Haven't listened to Type O Negative.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2009)

Heavy Weather/Weather Report was an annoyning Stand. Too many abilities were given to it on the fly for it to adapt against other Stands in Stone Ocean.

Don't want to see something similar for a baddie or good guy in any other JJBA part.

That said Erasure would be a good one.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 11, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Somehow I'm strangely addicted to Limelight's drum intro. Hey, have any Rush recommendations?
> 
> I find Octavarium and Metropolis very fitting for a high tier stand. A Change of Seasons for Weather Report's SBR counterpart. Glass Prison of Dying Soul can be a pretty good stand names too.
> 
> Haven't listened to Type O Negative.



A counterpart to The Glass Prison could be The Shattered Fortress.

For Rush Red Barchetta could work as well as Red Sector A, Jacob's Ladder and Subdivisions.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2009)

TWF said:


> Heavy Weather/Weather Report was an annoyning Stand. Too many abilities were given to it on the fly for it to adapt against other Stands in Stone Ocean.
> 
> Don't want to see something similar for a baddie or good guy in any other JJBA part.
> 
> That said Erasure would be a good one.



Jonathan went from hamons and muscles to a cripple shooting nails. William went from philosophic to a steel ball grinding jock. Dio became a raptor instead of a vamp. What makes you think Weather's counterpart would have as much as abilities as his previous one or even stay manipulating weather (which is natural for itself to have a LOT of abilities)?



Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> A counterpart to The Glass Prison could be The Shattered Fortress.
> 
> For Rush Red Barchetta could work as well as Red Sector A, Jacob's Ladder and Subdivisions.



I wonder what abilities Constant Motion, Systematic Chaos or Erotomania would have if they became actual stands. Sad to see Araki not knowing much about the prog metal scene, which rather stays underground while Araki loves to pick off mainstream songs.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Jonathan went from hamons and muscles to a cripple shooting nails. William went from philosophic to a steel ball grinding jock. Dio became a raptor instead of a vamp. What makes you think Weather's counterpart would have as much as abilities as his previous one or even stay manipulating weather (which is natural for itself to have a LOT of abilities)?



Intagiblity on top of generic Stand phasing ability, poisons rain and turning people into snails, ect...

It was way too over the top and convulted like Gold Expierence or King Crimson as a Stand, especially one for a protagonist.

All in all, too many abilities, and Wes fights were generally pretty boring to me. Then again I only liked Diver Down and White Snakes to begin with and Versace's Stand the most in Stone Ocean.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2009)

King Crimson only had 2 abilities. What are you talking about?


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2009)

How does that change the fact it was a convulted Stand whose time-skipping/erasing power was incredibly difficult understand given the wacky nature it affects cause and effect.

In any case Diver Down > Heavy Weather.

Pet Shop Boys would be another good Stand for Part VII if there's another Part for JJBA.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 11, 2009)

Led Zeppelin I, II, III, and IV for a multipart/seperate stand(like individual bullets from Sex pistols, each had a name, or each transformation of Whitesnake).


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2009)

TWF said:


> In any case Diver Down > Heavy Weather.



Weather would stomp Diver Down with even having to move.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm sure having and move involve a certain adverb there. 

Don't care either way though, Annusi and Diver Down were basically my favorite character and Stand in Part VI aside from Versace and his.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2009)

So you like trannies after all.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2009)

And Jolyne whose practically a dyke.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2009)

Jolyne is more man than Annasui even if she's female.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2009)

Jolyne has an adam's fucking apple

she's about as womanly as Anne Coulter in the pants


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2009)

I want to have Tonio Tussardi's stand. Or having him work for me is pretty good.


----------



## Fang (Jul 11, 2009)

Is Ringo dead, I haven't been paying attention to SBR much lately.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 11, 2009)

TWF said:


> Is Ringo dead, I haven't been paying attention to SBR much lately.



KamuiEyes


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2009)

I c u Josuke.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 12, 2009)

Found this today on Youtube:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jbWCP0inDo&feature=rec-HM-rev-rn[/YOUTUBE]

At first I was like , then I did research on that song and after that I was like


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 12, 2009)

*link*

Try and make it find JJBA characters, so far I've only found Jotaro but I'm pretty convinced it has them all.


----------



## valerian (Jul 12, 2009)

Just got Joseph Joestar.  Now for Josuke.

Would Hollie count as Josuke's sister? 

Nevermind, I just got him there.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2009)

I got Dio on there.

_Modern Talking_ and _Cutting Crew_ are stands I wouldn't mind either.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 13, 2009)

Akinator needed 50 questions to get Doppio. He's a retard.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 13, 2009)

Awaiting Thriller anytime, Araki.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 13, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Awaiting Thriller anytime, Araki.



Main Stand for Part 8. Believe it!


----------



## Schneider (Jul 13, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Awaiting Thriller anytime, Araki.



Billie Jean > Thriller.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Billie Jean > Thriller.



Smooth Criminal> Thriller>Billie jean


----------



## RivFader (Jul 14, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Smooth Criminal> Thriller>Billie jean



Earth Song and Black & White have great Stand potential, too.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2009)

Part 3 was popular because of the anime and games during the advent of the internet, before that the manga caused all that popularity with being in Jump.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think this will be a success, but have any of you guys a source for the Phantom Blood movie? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jul 15, 2009)

RivFader said:


> I don't think this will be a success, but have any of you guys a source for the Phantom Blood movie? Thanks in advance.





Samurai Ryuuma said:


> Apparently many fans in Japan were very unhappy with it.
> 
> Credit to sukreih at JJBA community:
> 
> ...



There hasn't been any updates since then..My guess is Araki put a stop to a DVD release


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2009)

Well that sucks. I hoping to see phantom blood in all it's awesomeness animated.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2009)

Survivor said:


> Part 3 was popular because of the anime and games during the advent of the internet, before that the manga caused all that popularity with being in Jump.



Is the OVA long/detailed like the HXH OVA? Like could I watch the part 3 OVA and get as much depth as I do from reading the manga?


----------



## RivFader (Jul 15, 2009)

Samurai Ryuuma said:


> There hasn't been any updates since then..My guess is Araki put a stop to a DVD release



Oh well, guess I'll leave it like that. Too bad Araki won't allow an anime series. If only some decent studio could convince him....


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2009)

Part 3 OVA cannot detail the entire Part 3 manga. At all. But it was sweet.


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2009)

I gotta watch the anime of Part 3.

By the way, just made my character on Fable 2 look like Joseph from Part 3.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2009)

I tried making a Dio Brando Mii.

Wasn't too shabby, but far from close.


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2009)

I might try and make Dio now.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 16, 2009)

Finally getting into this series. At first it was excruciatingly slow, but the more I read the better it gets.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2009)

Now a fundamental OBD series will be known to you, good job.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 16, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Finally getting into this series. At first it was excruciatingly slow, but the more I read the better it gets.



Be very ware of part 3 and part 4. Their scans look no better than toilet papers.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 16, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Be very ware of part 3 and part 4. Their scans look no better than toilet papers.



Part four is currently being re-done with better scans.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 17, 2009)

It seems that OG respects the great man himself.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2009)

Holy shit that's awesome.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 17, 2009)

Schneider said:


> It seems that OG respects the great man himself.



Damn, I wish we had more information about the recent chapters....


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2009)

New chapter of SBR coming out in Jump on the 19th.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 17, 2009)

Survivor said:


> New chapter of SBR coming out in Jump on the 19th.



WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE SCANS?!


----------



## RivFader (Jul 17, 2009)

Survivor said:


> New chapter of SBR coming out in Jump on the 19th.



Do you have an link to all the SBR RAW's?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 17, 2009)

How much of SBR is there really left? Like, is it ending soon? 
Please answer without spoilers >.< !


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2009)

I heard from a site that it comes out, but thye should have the RAWS.

It may end soon, but who knows. Final battle is coming up, but there's still the next to last enemy character(Ice, Cheap Trick, Green Day & Oasis, etc) if Araki follows with that formula. Even then, it may not be the last. So if he goes through with that formula, there's *at least* 2 battles left.


----------



## valerian (Jul 17, 2009)

How many chapters have there been for SBR?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2009)

37 out now, and roughly 45(more or less) now in numerical labels.

However, numbers got switched up, so there are about 60 - 70 chapters in reality.


----------



## valerian (Jul 17, 2009)

I really hope there are more when I catch up.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2009)

Blackmail. 

Also, I said earlier we should have went to Obama's inaguration for his presidency in the US, and shouted battle cries. Should we do that for another event sometime?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 18, 2009)

74 should be out tommorow.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 18, 2009)

37, IIRC, is the most recent.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 18, 2009)

kirthiabcd


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 18, 2009)

That's weird. Why doesn't he do the volumes in order?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 19, 2009)

Avy~

They explain why here.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn, I hoped for scans


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2009)

So what volume does Part 4 start on?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 19, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Damn, I hoped for scans


Sorry for getting your hopes up.


Violent By Design said:


> So what volume does Part 4 start on?



29.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 19, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Sorry for getting your hopes up.
> 
> 
> 29.



No problem, I think I'll just wait and wait and wait until we got some new chapters...
Araki-san, denwa?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 20, 2009)

Chapter should be out today...

*EDIT:*


			
				JBA Comm. said:
			
		

> So Lucy's bodyparts start to fly off and are BEng replaced with corpse parts. She begins to wonder if she'll become a corpse entirely.
> 
> Over to the prez in the other room who is talking about "taking the napkin" (remember that speech he gave Lucy several chapters ago?). We then see Dio and HP on their horses and it is revealed that the scene is taking place in the alternate universe. The prez that we know comes over, chats with his alternate self, then slams the door on Dio and HP, sending them to the normal universe like we saw at the end of the last chapter. Apparently only the one prez can hop dimensions, so the other prezs follow his orders cause they know it's for the greater "napkin taking" good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 21, 2009)

So what's everyone's favorite saga/part of Jojo's?


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2009)

That's a tough one, I'm stuck between 2nd/3rd/4th.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 21, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> So what's everyone's favorite saga/part of Jojo's?



4th. I'm a massive Kira fanboy.


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## RivFader (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Arcanis.
Finally more Jojo


----------



## Ubogin (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I had the idea how cool it would be to have a stand in the real world.
If I had the chance to choose a stand I probably would pick White Snake. His abilities are just awesome (Stealing stands, control living things, create illusions, great strength despite longer range). 

What about you?
What stand would you pick if you had the chance? 
Given that there exist other stand users as well. No Made in Heaven, since it would be just too boring ^^


----------



## Keaton (Jul 21, 2009)

Heaven's Door would be pretty neat and useful.
Plus it helps with drawing.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 21, 2009)

Enigma would be awesome.

You can keep anything and everything wrapped up in some napkins inside your pockets.
Imaging bringing out whole collection of cars out of nowhere.


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2009)

Heaven's door for me.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 21, 2009)

Scary monsters

Sure, you can control the weather or catch bullets or stop time, but I just turned everyone into motherfucking _dinosaurs_


----------



## Stroev (Jul 21, 2009)

GER it is. 

*MotM Nominations, go for JJBA!*


----------



## Abigail (Jul 22, 2009)

Vote JJBA and Bastard!! for Manga of the Month in the nomination thread.

They both already have a decent lead on everything else.

Help keep them at the top.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 22, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Scary monsters
> 
> Sure, you can control the weather or catch bullets or stop time, but I just turned everyone into motherfucking _dinosaurs_


I read that as if it was the guy in your sig saying it and laughing...

I shat bricks


----------



## Keaton (Jul 22, 2009)

> 100 post minimum is needed in order for a vote to count.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 22, 2009)

exeBeast said:


> Hey guys, I had the idea how cool it would be to have a stand in the real world.
> If I had the chance to choose a stand I probably would pick White Snake. His abilities are just awesome (Stealing stands, control living things, create illusions, great strength despite longer range).
> 
> What about you?
> ...



1. The World. Stopping time helps my life infinite, has always been a desire of mine (). Star Platinum would also be fine, but it has to learn, unlike The World that has it naturally. Both are fine though.

2. King Crimson: Clairvoyance is nice. Added with the time skip ability that can be used as a substitute for time stop.

3. Heaven's Door/Whitesnake for reasons already stated.

4. Crazy Diamond/Kiss. Use them good and you'll be filthy rich in moments.



Keaton said:


>



Derail the convo thread with some yo momma's stuff. Ask Crimson Dragoon or TWF for help if available.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 22, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Derail the convo thread with some yo momma's stuff. Ask Crimson Dragoon or TWF for help if available.



There is a small problem with that idea...


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 23, 2009)

I just got done reading parts 1-6, and I don't know why the everyone hates part V so much. It happened to be my favorite. Maybe someone could explain it to me. Mainly why Diavolo was such a bad character.

And part six was kind of a letdown for me and everyone one just seemed weak compared to the other series. Jolyne said it would take 3 minutes to get past the steel bars in the prison. She is barely catching bullets, can't keep track of the subsonic rods, and Jotaro says something about a bullet train being hard to see.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 23, 2009)

*Picking it apart*



tanukibeast said:


> I just got done reading parts 1-6, and I don't know why the everyone hates part V so much. It happened to be my favorite. Maybe someone could explain it to me.


.


> Mainly why Diavolo was such a bad character.


I thought he was okay, but he was kind of a Kira clone. Others think he's just bland.



> And part six was kind of a letdown for me and everyone one just seemed weak compared to the other series. Jolyne said it would take 3 minutes to get past the steel bars in the prison. She is barely catching bullets, can't keep track of the subsonic rods, and Jotaro says something about a bullet train being hard to see.


By your view, apparently strength = quality.


----------



## valerian (Jul 24, 2009)

Link, link and another link


----------



## Schneider (Jul 24, 2009)

God.. I just realized how important TWF was in keeping JJBA's place in the OBD, despite some of his superwanks.. 

It's hard to believe I know, but I swear I saw someone posting about Tsuna soloing Dio fucking Brando with Hyper Intuition. 

And Stroev stop wanking the Kirby thread. Where the fuck were you?


----------



## Keaton (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish they'd make a 24 episode long anime from any Part. The bad thing would be that they'd have to cut lots of stuff.  
But seeing some of the fights animated would be so awesome.


----------



## valerian (Jul 24, 2009)

Part 4 please.  Wait, to be honest, I think part 2 would do well with 24 episodes.  But I agree, they need to make anime adaptations of the other parts, other than just Part 3.

I don't know much about SBR, but I do know that's it in a different universe, I think?  But what do you think will happen? Do you think that'll be the main verse now? So no return for Josuke, Gio, Jolyne and Jotaro? If that's the case then I'm going to be really sad.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 24, 2009)

MotM final voting is open now.

Link removed

It's down to 
FMA
JJBA
Bastard!!

Currently FMA is in the lead.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 24, 2009)

Schneider said:


> God.. I just realized how important TWF was in keeping JJBA's place in the OBD, despite some of his superwanks..
> 
> It's hard to believe I know, but I swear I saw someone posting about Tsuna soloing Dio fucking Brando with Hyper Intuition.
> 
> And Stroev stop wanking the Kirby thread. Where the fuck were you?


There a problem? 



Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> MotM final voting is open now.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


Fuck!

...That and I've only read like 11 chapters of FMA/

Good vids, C. Franky.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 24, 2009)

It's a tie between FMA and JJBA now.

What are you doing JJBA fans?

Also if JJBA wins please vote for Bastard!! next month.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 24, 2009)

And it's still tied. 

Why aren't you guys voting.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2009)

I did. 

And in the latest SBR, Norisuke, Pocoloco, and someone else appear at the end.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 25, 2009)

JJBA is in the the lead now, with one vote!


----------



## Schneider (Jul 25, 2009)

Trafalgar Law said:


> JJBA is in the the lead now, with one vote!



That's me.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 25, 2009)

now its leading by two


----------



## RivFader (Jul 25, 2009)

I voted for FMA


----------



## Schneider (Jul 25, 2009)

RivFader said:


> I voted for FMA


----------



## RivFader (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry Joseph 
I voted JJBA, FMA should get the MotM when it's just about to end.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 25, 2009)

Leading with 5 votes.


----------



## valerian (Jul 25, 2009)

Cyborg Franky to the rescue. Im going to that save that.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 25, 2009)

Torn on voting this or Bastard!!.

Whatever stops FMA winning really, because that should win later on in it's final chapters.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Abigail (Jul 25, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Leading with 5 votes.



Now it's back to only 1.

Also I'm probably going to vote for JJBA but you guys should vote for Bastard!! next month.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 25, 2009)

Stroev said:


> .
> 
> I thought he was okay, but he was kind of a Kira clone. Others think he's just bland.
> 
> By your view, apparently strength = quality.



Ok thanks.

No, I just thought compared to the amazing and versatile stands of part 4 and 5, part 6's stand abilities were just lackluster. 

For example: I loved Foo Fighters as a character but its only main method of attack was basically a gun. 

And I don't know why but I just couldn't get into the plot.

I just voted for JJBA in the poll.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 25, 2009)

And now back down to a one vote lead again.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 25, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> And now back down to a one vote lead again.



I almost went apeshit!


----------



## Abigail (Jul 25, 2009)

I know. Well I still haven't voted yet so that's one more for JJBA when I do.

Just remember to vote for Bastard!! next month.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2009)

JJBA will win.

I'm on the part where Ninja Gara joins with DS in Bastard!!


----------



## Abigail (Jul 25, 2009)

Where are you reading it at?


----------



## Schneider (Jul 25, 2009)

I have gobbled up all Bastard! scans in OM. I need to read at least until the galaxy busting part.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2009)

Billy Joel as a character name would be a cool reference.

and something referring to Led Zeppelin I, II, III, and IV as well.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh you! **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

One of the best scenes of part 3, along with this one.

King? So i herd u liek Diavolo?


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

If I ever embarass the JJBA fandom

I will wear a Diavolo set

for a week as retribution for my sins as a form of absolution


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

also Diavolo how many cocks can you fit in your King Crimson


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Manga of the month 24 -27 in JoJo's favor, yes.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Let's try to make this a repeat of last year with JJBA winning then Bastard!! the next month.


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

link me to voting thread


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Dio emote


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

I posted an OH!MY!GOD! emote once. 

MotM thread


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

I wonder if Araki likes Michael Jackson...?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Holy fuck I'm Elysian


----------



## Schneider (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I wonder if Araki likes Michael Jackson...?



Man In the Mirror.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Holy fuck I'm Elysian


You've pretty much beaten mootz in rep and PC then.


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

Stripped would be another good DM inspired Stand.

Hey Schneider what did you think of my post in that Power Six vs JJBA thread in the OBD

plz comment


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

So I googled JJBA


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

Diamond is Unbelievabily The BEST


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Needs more Led Zeppelin references!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Then I googled Diamond is Unbreakable


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev wants to be negged


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Diamond is Unbelievabily The BEST



This is true.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Stroev wants to be negged


Okay.

What was the Rohan shot called again?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

So I googled Stroev



Then TWF


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan

Stroev I linked you to this before, I'm sure of it. And Dead Man's Questions as well, thinking back on it.


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

No Jotaro.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Deadman's Questions is amazing.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

DMQ is the only one I haven't got to yet...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

So I googled Yoshikage Kira


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> DMQ is the only one I haven't got to yet...


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Stroev said:


> DMQ is the only one I haven't got to yet...



Booo Stroev.

It's three chapters long, it would take no more then ten minutes to read it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Baoh **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Anything on Part III?

Also Quite interesting


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I'm aware of those already though. 

And Faleria is doing HQ versions from the Chinese raws of Part IV, she has volume 29 and 30 out as well. But had some delays after starting on a edit on 30 again and now has disappared off the face of the world.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

Raws, my only weakness


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

Then I don't know of anything else.

I would also love better scans of part 3 and 4.

Especially part 4.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

> Under Execution, Under Jailbreak is a collection of short stories by Mangaka Hirohiko Araki, more famous for his 20 year spanning, 80+ volume work JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, of which I've already spoken on a bit too much. The stories themselves are stand alone one-to-three chapter deals, though likely rooted in the JoJo universe (if only for the character cameos), and continues Araki's habit of bizarre concepts laced with incredible violence, complimented by his distinct drawing style. I can't help but think his unpopularity State side arises from his art being such a departure from the accepted standard fare, but American's having bad taste in Manga is nothing new (seriously, three volumes of Naruto on the best seller list? What?).


 **


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

JJBA is losing now.


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

assemble the troops


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Time for a beating IRL.

*EDIT:* Tied.


----------



## valerian (Jul 26, 2009)

To be honest, I'm surprised Jojo is winning this. Since FMA is the well more known manga out if two. Hopefully if Jojo does win this then we could have more potential new readers.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

We're winning again.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

BAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## Abigail (Jul 26, 2009)

FMA is now wining by two.

Get of your butts and vote for JJBA.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

I will go through either extreme rage or happiness depending on the winner.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 26, 2009)

So I just started reading volume 1. Interesting so far...never read anything like it.

Oh, and I voted FMA.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

kumabear said:


> So I just started reading volume 1. Interesting so far...never read anything like it.
> 
> Oh, and I voted FMA.


Change da vote, change da vote!


----------



## Fang (Jul 26, 2009)

Again JJBA being one-upped by horrible mangas for MotM.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 26, 2009)

Got to chapter 11 of FMA, then quit. I'll get back to it once any one of the big 3 are over and done with.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2009)

If FMA wins, Jotaro breaks another one of D'arby's fingers


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

JJBA is falling behind again.

Also I'm disappointed in you guys, JJBA should be ahead by at least 10.


----------



## Gain (Jul 27, 2009)

so much suspense


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Gayn.

I don't want suspense, I want a blowout.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 27, 2009)

QUICK! GET REINFORCEMENTS FROM THE OBD!11!


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

IT'S TIED NOW


----------



## valerian (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Jojo is still in the lead since two people wanted their vote changed to Jojo.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 27, 2009)

Try and spread the word to everyone to vote, but make sure they're JJBA fans, or give a reason not to vote for it.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 27, 2009)

...and tied once again. This is pretty tense.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

JJBA is losing again.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

And now JJBA is getting it's ass kicked.

We're losing by 4 votes.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2009)

rah rah rah Jojo


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Taco


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Seriously, get everyone you know who likes JJBA and has over 100 posts and get them to vote.

Hell, even if they don't like JJBA bribe them to vote for it.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll contact my fellow men.



TWF said:


> Taco


Fangy  :ringo


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

I hate Gyro, Ringo is the manliest.

And Mountain Tim too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF, how manly is Diamond is Unbreakable

I'm about to start


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

I am going through my entire friend list asking people to vote for JJBA.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

It is the best


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Does it feature Polnareff


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 27, 2009)

Last time I checked we were up by two votes wtf happened.



Btw Sam can  I have that Dio avy I seen you wear like once?


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2009)

he appears again in part V


TWF said:


> I hate Gyro, Ringo is the manliest.
> 
> And Mountain Tim too.


what about Blackmore?


----------



## Keaton (Jul 27, 2009)

Re-read Josuke vs. Kira again. Rocks my socks everytime!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

I herd about this Silver Chariot Requiem


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Alright, I asked everyone on my friend list who hasn't voted to do so for JJBA.

You all should do the same.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Blackmore is okay.

And SCR/GER are in Part V.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 27, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Alright, I asked everyone on my friend list who hasn't voted to do so for JJBA.
> 
> You all should do the same.


I only have like nine people.


Grimmjow said:


> Btw Sam can  I use that Dio avy I seen you wear like once?



Faaaaaaaaaaaang.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I only have like nine people.
> 
> 
> Faaaaaaaaaaaang.



Any votes will help.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 27, 2009)

I wonder what Stairway to Heaven Requiem could do


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Dani


----------



## Kizaru (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF said:


> Dani



Yes thanks Sam.

Welcome back too.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, 62-62 now. You people sure are influential.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

From a deficit of 5 it is now tied again.

By the way Keaton, you need 100 posts for your vote to count.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jul 27, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> I wonder what Stairway to Heaven Requiem could do


It wouldn't be as awesome as Heaven's Door Requiem


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 27, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Any votes will help.



They already did vote.

Most of them post here.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Fair enough then.


----------



## Brigade (Jul 27, 2009)

where is this voting thread?

MAKE ITS LOCATION KNOWN

ill make things happen.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 27, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> By the way Keaton, you need 100 posts for your vote to count.



Yeah I noticed, not too far now though.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2009)

Brigade said:


> where is this voting thread?
> 
> MAKE ITS LOCATION KNOWN
> 
> ill make things happen.



Link removed

You are late, Terry.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 27, 2009)

Brigade said:


> where is this voting thread?
> 
> MAKE ITS LOCATION KNOWN
> 
> ill make things happen.



Link removed


----------



## Brigade (Jul 27, 2009)

Totitos said:


> Tobi stopped them.
> 
> You are late, Terry.



Better late then never, I always say.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Kizaru said:


>


 
Link2stocknao

And some others that you can find


----------



## valerian (Jul 27, 2009)

The interwebs needs more art of Kira. 

I has the stock for that, Nihilus. But I was going to ask someone to make me a set out of it. 

Oh by the way Polnareff returns in part 5.


----------



## valerian (Jul 27, 2009)

Nevermind, can't post it on the iPhone. 

I am so fucking bored, I want to read some Jojo.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## valerian (Jul 27, 2009)

Iggy is a fucking badass. Cried manly tears when he died.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 27, 2009)

Leading with 10 votes, time to relax?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

So finally I'm fucking going to start Diamond is Unbreakable


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Leading with 10 votes, time to relax?



No. It's not over til it's over.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Jul 27, 2009)

I dunno, I didn't really like part IV. It's probably due to the horrible translation quality though, I'll have to reread it later when its re-released.

I mean c'mon, "Super bad guy like you...should be embeded in the stone".

Cindy, I believe you will like this.


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, yes. Excellent reason to dislike Part IV; shitty translations therefore it is bad.


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Jul 27, 2009)

Even the best series loses its charm when the translation is horrible. It ruined the mood, imo. I also didn't like (some parts) of part 3 that much, mostly for the same reason.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm.

I just finished Part 1. It was s'Okay. Expected a bit better.

I love part 2 though. JoJo's grandson is such as ass bahaha.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Just wait till you get to Part III


----------



## Abigail (Jul 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Just wait till you get to Part III



Then after that comes the better part 4.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 27, 2009)

JJBA stomping.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2009)

Darby and Jotaro's poker match was the best.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Nah, baseball game took it by far

I guffawed throughout


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

Totitos said:


> Darby and Jotaro's poker match was the best.



I liked Steely Dan and Jotaro during the Lovers fight

Jotaro just writing shit down that Dan was doing that pissed him off


----------



## .access timeco. (Jul 27, 2009)

It's about time someone redid Part III scans with better images. I mean, the translation is ok, so unlike Part IV it would be just putting the lines on them.
If I wasn't so lazy... :/


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

You are Super Retard


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

That is a gem though

JOSUKE

YOU ARE SUPER RETARD

you know you swooned when you heard that CD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

YARE YARE DAZE


----------



## Fang (Jul 27, 2009)

It's actually YARE YARE NO DAZE.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Shitty translations


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2009)

TWF banned


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Abigail (Jul 28, 2009)

What are you guys doing?

JJBA is only leading by 16.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 28, 2009)

Za Warudo!


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2009)

_WWWRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!_


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 28, 2009)

Vote vote vote if you haven't already.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 29, 2009)

SBR chapter 39 is out!




GOGOGO!


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 29, 2009)

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2009)

heh Gyro

"Yare Yare Daze"


great chapter all around


----------



## Keaton (Jul 29, 2009)

Gyro going ORA.  Awesome chapter, I loved it.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jul 29, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> SBR chapter 39 is out!
> 
> Chapter 43 RAW.
> Chapter 43 RAW.
> ...



Fuck Yes!!



It's a shame nobody has uploaded this months SBR


----------



## Bonten (Jul 29, 2009)

"Yare Yare Daze" - fuck yes, that was awesome. 

They don't release this stuff regularly enough, I checked the JJBA Community last night and almost had a heart attack because the new chapter was out.


----------



## Felix (Jul 29, 2009)

So wait a second. Johny got the Spine right?
Does that mean he will be able to walk again?


----------



## Schneider (Jul 29, 2009)

Gyro: Women are bad luck.

Johnny: *thinks of Hot Pants*

Me: WHAT THE FUCK. So what is Hot Pants actual sexuality?


----------



## Schneider (Jul 29, 2009)

AND I FOUND OUT THAT LIKING LUCY STEEL MAKES YOU A PEDO?! 

Damn it..


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jul 29, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Gyro: Women are bad luck.
> 
> Johnny: *thinks of Hot Pants*
> 
> Me: WHAT THE FUCK. So what is Hot Pants actual sexuality?



Vol.8: pg.139:


----------



## Schneider (Jul 29, 2009)

Samurai Ryuuma said:


> Vol.8: pg.139:



I see...

I can't believe I missed it somewhere.


----------



## Felix (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait
Lucy Steel is really 14?


----------



## Keaton (Jul 29, 2009)

Shocking truth!


----------



## Schneider (Jul 29, 2009)

So I guess that gives Chris Hansen a field day with Mountain Tim and Stephen Steel huh.


----------



## valerian (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone know any good sites like Pixiv with JJBA art?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Anyone know any good sites like Pixiv with JJBA art?



Danbooru is good.

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Esponer, Iria, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Protoman, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by: Phanteros


Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Esponer, Iria, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Protoman, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

No new updates yet?


----------



## valerian (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Danbooru is good.
> 
> she's decided to do something instead
> 
> she's decided to do something instead



Already searched there, no good Josuke art.  Thanks though.



			
				Bonten said:
			
		

> They don't release this stuff regularly enough, I checked the JJBA Community last night and almost had a heart attack because the new chapter was out.



How's that forum?


----------



## .access timeco. (Jul 30, 2009)

Danbooru main source is pixiv it seems... except the hentai.
But try here:  against another guy running named Bill Thompson. maybe there will be some Josuke.


Anyways, missing page in the ch.39 pack:  against another guy running named Bill Thompson. (pg. 190)


----------



## Stroev (Jul 30, 2009)

We won! /slowpoke

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Jul 30, 2009)

I do believe JJBA is the first to win MotM for a second time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Abigail (Aug 2, 2009)

JJBA sub forum is open.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> I do believe JJBA is the first to win MotM for a second time.



**


----------



## valerian (Aug 4, 2009)

Just read this.

Sorry folks, Kirin is a better jutsu then FRS.

And saw this.



> The JoJos from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure:
> Jonathan Joestar
> *Joseph Joestar*
> Jotaro Kujo
> ...





> 3) Both teams are given one hour of prep time.





> *Joseph Joestar*





> *Joseph fucking Joestar*





Seriously, what was with that thread. I mean if one JoJo can rape them why the fuck put the other six in?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 6, 2009)

IO and JJP and Veggie are ripe for blackmail.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone has all chapters of Part VI: Stone Ocean ?


----------



## Abigail (Aug 9, 2009)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Anyone has all chapters of Part VI: Stone Ocean ?



torture is torture


----------



## Keaton (Aug 9, 2009)

He has a hairy hat, or hatty hair, or something.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 9, 2009)

It's still a mystery .:ho


----------



## Stroev (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2009)

why would you post that


----------



## valerian (Aug 12, 2009)

Are there any animals with stands in Part 6 and Steel Ball Run?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 13, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Are there any animals with stands in Part 6 and Steel Ball Run?



Foo Fighters maybe counts?


----------



## Proxy (Aug 13, 2009)

Or if you count Raptor Dio?


----------



## RivFader (Aug 13, 2009)

I think they both would qualify under certain circumstances. But Iggy's still the best


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2009)

Homo Sapiens.


----------



## valerian (Aug 13, 2009)

Next main character needs to be a dog that's related to Iggy.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 13, 2009)

It has to be a monkey. We've had a chick and a cripple, now a chimp.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 15, 2009)

I just stard reading this seems really interesting and that main character changes that sound really awsome.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 15, 2009)

Chapter 40's Out. Read it.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2009)

Keaton said:


> He has a hairy hat, or hatty hair, or something.





Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> It's still a mystery .:ho



Wes probably murdered some beatiful magical creature and welded to his scalp, that sick fucker.


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 20, 2009)

Chapter 41 of SBR is out

first page, bottom right

Hopefully they keep coming out this fast...


----------



## Keaton (Aug 20, 2009)

Under my mozarella, rella, rella- I mean umbrella, ella, ella...!


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2009)

Norisuke :swoon:
Ringo


----------



## Proxy (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice chapter. Gyro never seems to disappoint


----------



## Stroev (Aug 20, 2009)

I loved that happy face he made.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 21, 2009)

Ella, ella ella... 

*makes himself a pizza*


----------



## valerian (Aug 21, 2009)

Just started reading JJBA again, and Sex Pistols and Areosmith kick so much ass.


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you dupe account.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 21, 2009)

What'd it say? I'm interested.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 21, 2009)

just some advertising


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 21, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUU

Chapter 42 and end of Volume 10 is out:

480
480

This speed is crazy if they keep this up I'll die of awesomeness


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2009)

Speaking of awesome I always liked that Nero set you had from Part V.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 21, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Chapter 42 and end of Volume 10 is out:
> 
> ...



That's awesome


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 21, 2009)

TWF said:


> Speaking of awesome I always liked that Nero set you had from Part V.


I'll wear that again some time or a different Nero set if I find fanart


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 23, 2009)

Just started reading this myself, so far i'm up to chapter 30


----------



## RivFader (Aug 23, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Just started reading this myself, so far i'm up to chapter 30



Enjoy your ride


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2009)

One of us!


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2009)

So Fang's updated list of favorite minor villains after re-reading Part II to Part V: 

1.] Akira (Part IV - Red Hot Chilli Peppers)
2.] Keicho (Part IV - Bad Company)
3.] J-Giel/WHAM (Part III - Hanged Man/Part II Wind Mode)
4.] Nero (Part V - Metallica)


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2009)

Nero, Akira, J Geil and Hanged Man should have mad a slightly larger impact in my opinion(longer battles or something).


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2009)

J-Giel certainly, I was pretty disappointed in how Araki handled him in his fight with Kakayoin and Polneraff in Stardust Crusaders. I mean, okay he can travel through light, change his size, reflect himself off surfaces, objects and people's sight but what the fuck, all he can do is stab you.

Should've given him something better, and the end of his fight was pretty gay.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2009)

The begining of the fight was entertaining, to say the least.

Also made more JJBA characters FTL in the OBD. *?*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 25, 2009)

:ho


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 26, 2009)

5 and 6 kick the shit out of 4 in bizarre shit.


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2009)

Earth, Wind and Fire, Heaven's Door, Act I and II, The Lock, Super Fly, Bad Company, and Atom Heart Father.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2009)

Yoshiro/Atom Heart Father's battle got mr pumped; I honestly coulnd't figure any real surefire way to get out of it.

But I do know how to beat The World, if I ever fight it irl. :ho


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2009)

It also happens to be broken as fuck.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 26, 2009)

I was hoping J Geil would play a bigger part considering how he was related with Polnereff

I think he got offed to early

Nero was understandable since he was hax as fuck


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 27, 2009)

SBR ch43 (1st chapter of volume 11) is out:

damn she's pretty
damn she's pretty


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> I was hoping J Geil would play a bigger part considering how he was related with Polnereff
> 
> I think he got offed to early
> 
> Nero was understandable since he was hax as fuck



Again yeah, J Giel got shafted pretty bad and pretty early at that into Part III. Hol Horse is fucking awesome though. And yeah, Nero was too damn stronger, I like how when he was shot up by Diavolo tricking Metallica and Aerosmith that he tried to take Doppio/Diavolo with him instead of begging for mercy or his life.

Nero.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 27, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> SBR ch43 (1st chapter of volume 11) is out:
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed


Woo new chapter! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



What just happend!? Sandman is also just a tool of the goverment. I didn't expect that at all!


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 27, 2009)

If anything i wish Nero played a bigger panel time role since he was the leader of all the guys trying to kill diavolo

other than that i cant really ask for more than what he did

though honestly Nero would have been a far more interesting final villian than Diavolo


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2009)

At that point Nero was one of the loose ends Araki had to deal with: Metallica was too strong and powerful of a Stand to be defeated by Gold Experience or Sticky Fingers and Sex Pistols in tandem.

I guess that's why he had one of the two major antagonists kill off the other since King Crimson was really the only thing that could beat it even if it was handicapped by Doppio. And yeah, Nero is awesome regardless.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 27, 2009)

Nero would actually have massacred Diavolo if it weren't for Aerosmith coming.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 27, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Nero would actually have massacred Diavolo if it weren't for Aerosmith coming.



Nero would've been the better final villian for part 5


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 27, 2009)

Kraftwerk was broken too though.


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2009)

Kraftwerk wasn't that broken.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 27, 2009)

What about Jailhouse Rock?


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 27, 2009)

Jailhouse Rock was hilarious and broken


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 27, 2009)

Jailhouse Rock was a ridiculous Stand, so damn strong with a crazy set of rules. Araki owns.


----------



## Keaton (Aug 29, 2009)

Chapter 44 is out!


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 29, 2009)

Fuck, they're fast


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my God! /joseph

Really got to hand it to the groups for the awesome quality of the scans, looks fabulous.


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2009)

Norisuke noooooooo


----------



## Keaton (Aug 29, 2009)

He got healed by Hot Pants, didn't he?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 29, 2009)

Norisuke is back!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 29, 2009)

Kira is now my favorite villain, so far 

Heaven's Door, favorite Stand


----------



## Stroev (Aug 29, 2009)

A certain politcal figure's stand is my favorite.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 29, 2009)

Sandman's stand did look cool, although the ability wasn't too original. 

No more running man?


----------



## Schneider (Aug 29, 2009)

Everyone knows that all the stands that begin with "W" > all.


----------



## Taichi (Aug 29, 2009)

Am I the only one who think Okuyasu got kinda shafted in Part 4 after Fatty died? Araki didn't really show his true potential anyway. Was his stand really that powerful that the user needed to be an idiot to makes fights fair?


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2009)

Same thing happened to Vanilla with Cream.

And at least Okuyasu got to take away Killer Queen's power up aka Stray Cat to give Josuke the chance to beat him.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 30, 2009)

No, no more MotM! 

At least BAA seems to be winning, I may check that out sometime.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 30, 2009)

Stroev said:


> No, no more MotM!
> 
> At least BAA seems to be winning, I may check that out sometime.



You really need to.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh well, lets try for October.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, I just learned that Araki once made a manga about Nikola Tesla.

I want to read


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

Araki was also recently in France having some of his artwork being shown off in some Frenchie mueseum.


----------



## Keaton (Aug 31, 2009)

I want to see Pearl Jam Requiem.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 31, 2009)

The Lives of Eccentrics was a brilliant read, it was so quintissential Araki: utterly weird with stories you'd think are so far-fetched, no one could come up with them.

Also the art work is to die for. Love Araki's anatomy.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2009)

This proves that Araki > Oda.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> It's from a work called Lives of Eccentrics, about the amazing lives of different famous people, all written and drawn by Araki.
> 
> The other chapters are here:
> Naruto RADIO Shippuujinrai 08.17.09 [Gaara]



that's pretty cool


----------



## Fang (Aug 31, 2009)

Araki = Oda when it comes to creating a really unique fighting system ie Stands and Devil Fruits.

Both of them are really creative mangakas.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 31, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Link removed
> 
> It's from a work called Lives of Eccentrics, about the amazing lives of different famous people, all written and drawn by Araki.
> 
> ...



Oh           shit.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2009)

Actually I'd have to give it to Araki for creativeness.

But Oda is better for emotional drive; Araki does it good with Part I and VII, and the deaths of characters, but Oda was more consistent.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 1, 2009)

Oda's battles doesn't even come close to Araki's fights that are mostly testosterone and brain driven, maybe except for the exceptionally epic ones, like the current WB battle.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2009)

Never said anything about the fights, I was just comparing the Stand and Devil Fruit systems.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd agree Oda creates a better sense of emotion, the Stand system and its detailed use is better than the Devil Fruits though. The fights in JoJo are absolutely insane.


----------



## Keaton (Sep 4, 2009)

*Chapter 45* is out! I freaking love this pace. 

nuclear explosions


----------



## RivFader (Sep 4, 2009)

Keaton said:


> *Chapter 45* is out! I freaking love this pace.
> 
> doujin



Wonderful.
Maybe'll catch up to the most recent chapters in Japan if this goes on...and then...maybe...*dares tod ream* some rescans of older parts?


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2009)

Maybe when these guys are done with SBR they can go back and five Parts 3 and 4. 

Also Landa set.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 4, 2009)

TWF said:


> Maybe when these guys are done with SBR they can go back and five Parts 3 and 4.
> 
> Also Landa set.



Lets hope so. These guys doing Part 3 would be amazing.

And Landa's role is even better in the German version as Waltz's linguistic skill is so much more impressive in his native language. Too bad our best actors have so few good roles


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2009)

He's German? I thought he was Slavic.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 4, 2009)

TWF said:


> He's German? I thought he was Slavic.



No, he's an Austrian but both of our countries share good actors that are doomed to play in shitty movies for decades


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2009)

I see.

At least the Russians got a good WW2 movie like Enemy at the Gate.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 4, 2009)

TWF said:


> I see.
> 
> At least the Russians got a good WW2 movie like Enemy at the Gate.



That movie was decent. But it's a shame that most Nazi roles are so generic, as a German I sometimes pity the characters as they have absolutely no personality 90% of the time; if they're the main villians they should have at elast some traits that defines them other than "Jews are inferior to us, lololol". At least Tarantino's good at creating realistic personalities 

On-Topic: 
What do you think about the girl in the latest chapter? She's totally creepy, but I'm curious about her Stand's power. The same goes for the 11 Riders.

And did we ever get to know the name of the magnetic stand at the beginning of SBR?


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2009)

I haven't read anything of SBR since Ringo bite the dust.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 4, 2009)

TWF said:


> I haven't read anything of SBR since Ringo bite the dust.



How come so?


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2009)

Lazy, plus I'm watching Kamen Rider Kabuto, Jyuken Sentai Gekiranger and reading Episode G.

Got past the Kreios vs Shura second round match up finally.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 4, 2009)

TWF said:


> Lazy, plus I'm watching Kamen Rider Kabuto, Jyuken Sentai Gekiranger and reading Episode G.
> 
> Got past the Kreios vs Shura second round match up finally.



I still want to read Saint Seiya, but I'm afraid scans are rare for the original series. How's the situation on Episode G and The Lost Canvas?


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2009)

I tried reading Lost Canvas once.

I couldn't get past that FMA esque feeling to the mangaka's style. Plus I heard Athena got depowered from getting a haircut.

As for Episode G, I think in the next few chapters is the fight between 1-sealed Dark Lightning Coeus and Leo Aiolia.


----------



## Keaton (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the last spread so much. Looking forward to the Eleven dudes!


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2009)

Sasuke-KUN doesn't like my set.

UH OH


----------



## RivFader (Sep 4, 2009)

TWF said:


> I tried reading Lost Canvas once.
> 
> I couldn't get past that FMA esque feeling to the mangaka's style. Plus I heard Athena got depowered from getting a haircut.
> 
> As for Episode G, I think in the next few chapters is the fight between 1-sealed Dark Lightning Coeus and Leo Aiolia.



So I guess there aren't good scans for the original Saint Seiya series on teh interwebs? 



Keaton said:


> I love the last spread so much. Looking forward to the Eleven dudes!



They are going to play soccer 



TWF said:


> Sasuke-KUN doesn't like my set.
> 
> UH OH



Let's hide. He's a brutal avenger and won't sop before he kills you.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2009)

Well the first two or so volumes and the entirety of Hades are in English.

But the Hades arc is bad quality and translations and you have to watch the anime to understand the whole story.

As for Sasuke kun, this is the poster who hates JJBA, Episode, Saint Seiya and Bastard!!

Speaks volumes when he compares Naruto to Berserk.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 4, 2009)

TWF said:


> Well the first two or so volumes and the entirety of Hades are in English.
> 
> But the Hades arc is bad quality and translations and you have to watch the anime to understand the whole story.
> 
> ...



 I sense great amounts of fail from this guy. Especially if he commited the sin of degrading Berserk by putting it in the same sentence with _that special_ manga.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 4, 2009)

Gyro's been freaking hilarious in recent chapters.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 4, 2009)

Good chapter and stand ability. I'm looking forward to finding out more about Gyro though.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 6, 2009)

Is the corpse really Jesus? Wasn't it mentioned earlier in the manga as one of his companions, or a saint, or somesuch?


----------



## Fang (Sep 6, 2009)

Volume 32 aka volume 3 of Part IV is going to be released tommorrow by the Invincible Trio.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 6, 2009)

TWF said:


> Volume 32 aka volume 3 of Part IV is going to be released tommorrow by the Invincible Trio.



Good news. Bad Company was an awesome stand.


----------



## Fang (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep, and they also have volume 36 done as well.

Keicho was such a great character.


----------



## Keaton (Sep 6, 2009)

Nerazzurri said:


> Is the corpse really Jesus? Wasn't it mentioned earlier in the manga as one of his companions, or a saint, or somesuch?



I don't recall any of Jesus's companions getting crucified, so I think it really is Jesus's corpse.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 6, 2009)

Keaton said:


> I don't recall any of Jesus's companions getting crucified, so I think it really is Jesus's corpse.



It could be an alternate reality Mel Gibson


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 6, 2009)

Jesus didn't visit the northern Americas either.


----------



## Fang (Sep 6, 2009)

Not according to Hot Pants.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 6, 2009)

Will Araki follow the shitty internet memes and make Jesus ride Dio?


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Sep 7, 2009)

Nerazzurri said:


> Jesus didn't visit the northern Americas either.



He did according to the Mormons. 

And I am LOVING the rate of releases for SBR.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 7, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Will Araki follow the shitty internet memes and make Jesus ride Dio?



It would certainly provide some lulz.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 7, 2009)

Hapayahapaya said:


> He did according to the Mormons.



Hot Pants is sent by the Vatican, Mormons are considered heretics by the Catholics.


----------



## Felix (Sep 7, 2009)

I always had the idea that it was Jesus.
Seems I was right


----------



## Proxy (Sep 7, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Will Araki follow the shitty internet memes and make Jesus ride Dio?



Araki trolling fandom? 

Any word on a chapter?


----------



## RivFader (Sep 7, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Araki trolling fandom?
> 
> Any word on a chapter?



We should get a rescan of a volume from Part 4 from the Invincible Trio soon - according to TWF. But nothing regarding SBR scans.


----------



## Felix (Sep 7, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Will Araki follow the shitty internet memes and make Jesus ride Dio?



That would be one more feat of awesome for Jojo


----------



## Proxy (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds good. Part IV was one of the best.


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2009)

So far nothing on volume 32 yet.


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 8, 2009)

SBR chapter 46 AND chapter 47 are out in a double release:

Mister B
Mister B

holy shit


----------



## RivFader (Sep 8, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> SBR chapter 46 AND chapter 47 are out in a double release:
> 
> Mister B
> Mister B
> ...


----------



## Abigail (Sep 8, 2009)

That's absolutely brilliant news.


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 8, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> SBR chapter 46 AND chapter 47 are out in a double release:
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



mother of god


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 8, 2009)

@ Hapayahapaya : acording to William Crowdy, Jesus was black .


----------



## Keaton (Sep 8, 2009)

Bloody battle at the casino!


----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2009)

About the body parts.
Why don't just trade the parts between themselves so it counts as a "trade"


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 8, 2009)

Love for all those scanslators, _double_ release? I don't think my heart can handle this.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 8, 2009)

Tatoo You is pretty awesome

nice quick brutal fight


----------



## Keaton (Sep 8, 2009)

The designs are so awesome lately. First with Sandman's stand, now the Tattoo You! one.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 8, 2009)

Good couple of chapters. And seeing Gyro at the end of 47 was cool, imo. Even for JJBA, seeing them like that was bizarre


----------



## Keaton (Sep 8, 2009)

We've almost catched up to the Japanese releases now. The latest raw in MangaHelpers is chapter 50. 
Oh, the pain of waiting.  Got to be patient!


----------



## RivFader (Sep 8, 2009)

Keaton said:


> We've almost catched up to the Japanese releases now. The latest raw in MangaHelpers is chapter 50.
> Oh, the pain of waiting.  Got to be patient!



It's up to chapter 71 at the JBA community.


----------



## Fang (Sep 8, 2009)

This is exciting yet frightening at the same time. I'm worried when SBR is over if or when Part 8 will come around.


----------



## Keaton (Sep 8, 2009)

RivFader said:


> It's up to chapter 71 at the JBA community.



Oh, much better then!


----------



## Stroev (Sep 8, 2009)

Wekapipo is next! 

And my god does Araki look young.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 8, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Oh, much better then!



SBR jumped from WSJ to UJ and the numbering reset


----------



## RivFader (Sep 9, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Oh, much better then!



I know :ho



TWF said:


> This is exciting yet frightening at the same time. I'm worried when SBR is over if or when Part 8 will come around.



Fear not, my friend!
Instead, hope for rescans!


----------



## Keaton (Sep 9, 2009)

Does Araki take breaks between the parts? Or does he just jump to the next one straight away when he finished the other one?


----------



## RivFader (Sep 9, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Does Araki take breaks between the parts? Or does he just jump to the next one straight away when he finished the other one?



I think there've been a few months breaks between each parts. There was a 2 year break between Part 6 (ended 2002) and 7 (started in 2004), but don't ask me about the other Parts....


----------



## Stroev (Sep 10, 2009)

RivFader said:


> I think there've been a few months breaks between each parts. There was a 2 year break between Part 6 (ended 2002) and 7 (started in 2004), but don't ask me about the other Parts....


To Wikipedia then!


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 12, 2009)

More SBR. Chapter 48. 

Katou boasting either him or his friends could destroy a mountain
Katou boasting either him or his friends could destroy a mountain



By the way I know the 4chan link dies quickly but I put it up for the people who can catch it before that since Shizuka sometimes answers questions there and mentions some interesting stuff.

Like for example, apparently they only have good quality raws up to volume 13, so after they finish that one we're gonna have to wait a while until they buy the volumes themselves and scan them...


----------



## Keaton (Sep 12, 2009)

Holy hell, that was one freakin' weird chapter.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 12, 2009)

A balloon dog stand?


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Morpheus said:


> A balloon dog stand?



Part 7 just got 10x times more awesome


----------



## Keaton (Sep 12, 2009)

I couldn't stop laughing when it appeared though.   Something so weird, funny and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2009)

I preferred the last few pages of the chapter


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2009)

Is it possible for Pucci to actually be the Saint's corpse?


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 12, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Is it possible for Pucci to actually be the Saint's corpse?



 You might be on to something!


----------



## Schneider (Sep 12, 2009)

Psyduck vs. Uchiha Itachi 
Psyduck vs. Uchiha Itachi 

Don't think so.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 12, 2009)

Good chapter. Scarlet Valentine?


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 12, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Good chapter. Scarlet Valentine?



Lesbians?  In mah JJBA?


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Rachmiel said:


> Lesbians?  In mah JJBA?



You know what the B in JJBA means, right?


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 12, 2009)

RivFader said:


> You know what the B in JJBA means, right?



True.  Killer balloon animals was actually less surprising for me.


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2009)

Re-reading Part IV today.

Tonio should've had a bigger role in Part IV story. A Highway Star vs Pearl Jam fight would've been great.


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 12, 2009)

TWF said:


> Re-reading Part IV today.
> 
> Tonio should've had a bigger role in Part IV story. A Highway Star vs Pearl Jam fight would've been great.



Yeah, he becomes a ally who is then never even seen again


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been reading this manga and im currently beginning part V, 

so far Part III has been my favorite altogether, followed by part IV thanks to motherfucking Kira 

i like the originality of the stands and the lots of strategy involved in every battle

only downside so far is the lack of loli characters imo, but hey you cant have everything  

and wtf happened to the ripple powah? will it ever come back? its like the world forgot its existence 

if i was a JJBA character i would prefer ripple instead of stands, just to keep me forever young  




TWF said:


> Re-reading Part IV today.
> 
> Tonio should've had a bigger role in Part IV story. A Highway Star vs Pearl Jam fight would've been great.


doubt it, considering Pearl jam pretty much cant do anything but to make food more tasty


----------



## Quelsatron (Sep 12, 2009)

no pedophiles allowed


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 12, 2009)

dont go offtopic punk 

best villain: Kira
best main character: Jotaro
best fight: star platinum vs the world
saddest scene: iggys death


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 13, 2009)

Is there a JJBA fanclub?


----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Is there a JJBA fanclub?



I don't think so, but we still have this thread


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Totitos (Sep 13, 2009)

Fatty nooooooo


----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

So I heard you guys like spamming in the JJBA thread?


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdYcgr8iOvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 13, 2009)

Great chapter, there's no chance in hell Mrs Steel will succeed, el Presidente has way too many freaks guarding him.

Oh and what was that "the President of the United States of Valentine" about


----------



## Stroev (Sep 14, 2009)

Valentine is his name.

Also;


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 14, 2009)

I just saw The Emperor.  How much of Hol Horse and his assistant (hanged man) is animated?  You know it's funny, I only became his fan because of the capcom fighter.  Best super in that game.  Man, they should've had capcom take care of the audio for that team's part.


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2009)

J Giel isn't Hol Horse's assistant you clod.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2009)

Pfft, Giel was so boring, he made me stab myself in the eye.  Hol Horse MADE him, character wise.


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _doog_ 












New IGGY merch.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 17, 2009)

I see 

: C

and 

: [


----------



## Keaton (Sep 18, 2009)

Chapter 49 is out! 
Jesus was an Uchiha

Things get wierder with every chapter.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 18, 2009)

Keaton said:


> Chapter 49 is out!
> her
> 
> Things get wierder with every chapter.



Thanks for the scan!


----------



## Keaton (Sep 18, 2009)

You should thank the peeps in the other thread, they're the ones that did it. 
I'm just spreading the message!


----------



## RivFader (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyway, this chapter was indeed bizarre. Lucy's pretty much fucked up right now.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 18, 2009)

This wasn't bizarre, just plain fucking weird. Maybe 'cause I sped through it, but still.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

"Mutually entrusting their souls, for the final battle--"

Chapter 51: The Last Fortress

Spoilers! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Beginning from the last chapter; Dio's knocked Valentine out of the window and both are falling to the ground. Dio's yelling how he's set in the tragic 'line' of the Human World. Then pouncing for another attack, how this line will surpass it. He will obtain the 'line' to this world.

However, Valentine's hair is nearing the train tracks. He grabs onto Dio by his legs. Blurring and the train zooming by. "Surely...He was mangled...Valentine instantly died...I've won!"

"The one that won was... me!!" However, if that's ture, it came at a heavy price. Dio crawls down the train tracks. His lower half some fifteen feet away.

Back to Gyro and Johnny, watching what has happened from afar. Standing next to a 'beware of bears' sign. "Dio has died!" reports Johnny. He was defeated by Valentine's 'ability' and the President has slipped between the train's wheels to the other world. The pair recollect what has happened and what they should do from there. Should they quit the race? If so, it'd be the end.

So, they decide to tell a personal secret. Gyro tells Johnny that that is not his real name. His real name is Julius Caesar. Johnny just cannot get over this fact. Wondering what his father was thinking to name him after the Roman Emperor. Gyro's finished with it and not to say it any more. It's Johnny turn.

"It's... How do you say... Ehem! You know a fetish? I have a little fetish..." Johnny's secret is that he has a fetish for girls with mosquito bites. He gets off on it. They agree not to tell either's secret. Then set out for the train.

"Lets go save Lucy Steel." "That's our #1 objective." As they are leaving the forest line Johnny repostions himself with his feet in the stirrups, making his spurs spin. This new spinning travels up through his body into his hand and makes his Stand appear. However, Gyro has another revelation; who's conducting the train? Again the 'beware of bears' sign... But it's moved...

But no, it's in the same place it was when Johnny turns around. Still Gyro's not even sure of himself. His point that there may be a conductor could be just useless conjecture.

'Beware of bears'! The sign has certainly moved and Johnny has noticed!!

Well, Dio's been killed off... He's been stealing the show for the last year. Gyro and Dio sure haven't been in the picture since I suppose Axel Ro and Civil War. The last time Gyro was really in action was against Disco and Chocolate Disco. After that it was mostly Lucy and Dio/Wekapipo then Dio/Hot Pants. I guess this is their time to shine again. I actually just saw the 'beware of bears' sign and laughed. After a bombshell like killing Dio it was funny. Then it starts to move. Looks like it might be an interesting battle. Hopefully.

Seems like the Race might not be starting it's final Stage any time soon. At least 2 or 3 chapters for a Stand battle? Also after this next chapter there'll most likely be enough chapters for another volume. Wow... it has been a while since there's been a promise of a 'wtf is going on' Stand battle.




Credit goes to Taleran.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 28, 2009)

well yeah stolen from the jojo forums


----------



## The Imp (Sep 28, 2009)

Are there any good scans of Part 3?


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

Wasn't really expecting Diego to go out, how many chapters did Valentine and him fight for?


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 28, 2009)

Wait, is chapter 50 even out yet?


And nah, part 3 scans are sandpaper quality all the way.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2009)

They've fought for like 1 chapter, aside from this one. But it was more of a chase or somehting, like the first few chapters of Dio's World arc.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2009)

I could've sworn that Diego and Valentine's fight was at least longer than that if you count Diego breaking into his mansion or whatever it was.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2009)

I was talking about the final fight.

Diego and Hotpants board the train/boat whatever and they start fighting, IIRC. Valentine is with Lucy on it, and Johnny and Gyro start following as well.


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 2, 2009)

GOD BLESS LUCY!


and sheer mindless violence!


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 2, 2009)

pretty easy way out of this, since the pres seems to believe lucy is scarlett

assassinate him whenever you feel like. Do it discreetly so they'll find the body later. Leave the mansion as scarlett, leave a letter that you killed your husband, then turn back to lucy 

go drink a soda and enjoy watching the rest of the race


----------



## RivFader (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome chapter, too bad we don't see more from the First Lady


----------



## Proxy (Oct 2, 2009)

That was probably one of the worse deaths I've seen thus far.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 2, 2009)

I suddenly want another alternate reality with a medieval setting...


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2009)

Scarlet x Lucy 4evar


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 2, 2009)

there's a new chapter? where?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 2, 2009)

Fuck year girl powah.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2009)

lol Lesbian first ladies.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 4, 2009)

Her name is hotpants and she has a stand called cream starter. They don't mess around with the subliminal messages do they. 

Even hotter if when she was talking about nuns she meant herself. I really like Steel Ball Run more than I thought I would. I was turned off at first with the whole alternate timeline and lack of the original characters. 

Stone Ocean is still probably my favorite part but this could be a close second depending on how it turns out.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 4, 2009)

That set of yours is win


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Proxy (Oct 7, 2009)

Chapter 51


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what the explanation for this ability's going to be.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 7, 2009)

I know a little what happens, but I'm interested to see how it plays out.

Also, interesting notes section at the end.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 8, 2009)

Wait, does everyone in Naples use the steel ball as a weapon?


----------



## Felix (Oct 8, 2009)

In Naples, manly men fight with their balls


----------



## Kiyoshi (Oct 8, 2009)

.... my first time in this thread since reading Jojo from start to finish straight through, and the first post I read implants in my mind the possibility this whole series is a thinly disguised yaoi manga.

Thanks Felix.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 8, 2009)

Masculine men in meterosexual poses, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 13, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure or JJBA, is a manga that started in 1988, it is still running today it is 90+ volumes





> its this year running in its 25 year anniversary and is epic beyond words,


??? did  I fall in a coma or something..
Ill check it out, ive been interested a few years now back when all the scans were coming from jojohot


----------



## Stroev (Oct 13, 2009)

Can't wait for future releases and Part VIII.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 17, 2009)

Two chapter release. Here


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2009)

*I am the man who will rule over heaven*


----------



## Felix (Oct 17, 2009)

This week on Steel Ball Run:

Supreme fight with Steel balls between 4 men continue and intensify as they feel they are losing their other halves


----------



## Jugger (Oct 17, 2009)

Now i have read Diamond is Unbreakable arc it was great. It had better side character than Stardust Crusaders arc. I still say Stardust Crusaders because it had more Jotaro. Josuke is great main character 2best so far but Jotaro is still so much more awsome main character. 3 arcs left


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2009)

Magenta rah rah rah.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 19, 2009)

A SOUL'D Out reference, huh.

looking at TWF's set reminds me of The World, Clock Up = Za Warudo(not really but still) :ho


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2009)

There is a Za Warudo using Executive Worm that fights Hyper Kabuto in Kamen Rider Kabuto.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Now i have read Diamond is Unbreakable arc it was great. It had better side character than Stardust Crusaders arc. I still say Stardust Crusaders because it had more Jotaro. Josuke is great main character 2best so far but Jotaro is still so much more awsome main character. 3 arcs left



I need to start reading again.


----------



## GeorgPrime (Oct 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g9kU9PmbRM[/YOUTUBE]

Part 4>> Part 3


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2009)

The Invincible Crazy Diamond.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm currently partway through Part III, and it's great so far, The Stands thus far are awesome.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 28, 2009)

Part III and you say it's awesome? 

Should have said it by Part I You are in for a wild ride with the rest of the series my friend.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Part III and you say it's awesome?
> 
> Should have said it by Part I You are in for a wild ride with the rest of the series my friend.



It's always been awesome, but Part II is where it got me hooked


----------



## Stroev (Oct 28, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> It's always been awesome, but Part II is where it got me hooked





Stroev said:


> You are in for a wild ride with the rest of the series my friend.


**


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Nov 9, 2009)

how strong are SBR protagonists compared to previous parts?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 9, 2009)

Without using the corpse parts, weaker. Johnny's nail bullets can only do so much, plus the fact that he only has 10 shots and a waiting time for them to grow back.

Then again, the protagonists of parts 3, 4, and 5 were haxxed and Johnny simply isn't.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 9, 2009)

hachiroku7143 said:


> how strong are SBR protagonists compared to previous parts?



Either Jotaro, Josuke, Giorno or Jolyne and most of their allies would maul all the good casts from SBR alone.

And Buckethead is Pocoloco's stand?


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2009)

Part 6 was completed a few months ago, Shodai.


----------



## valerian (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _<3_


----------



## Totitos (Nov 9, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> *Spoiler*: _<3_


I love every single work he does that involves Rohan. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stroev (Nov 9, 2009)

Rohan rohan fight da powah.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2009)

He bites the dust good.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2009)

Talked to one of their guys he said the group should be getting back together to release a few more chapters to round out volume 32.


----------



## valerian (Nov 9, 2009)

Bah, so close to Red hot chilli pepper.  You got a link to their site?


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2009)

I think I posted the link a few pages or so back IRRC.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## valerian (Nov 9, 2009)

Where's Kira and Iggy? 

And wtf at Josuke.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 9, 2009)

Kira - far top right it seems. That kitten must represent a female, then you have the tie. Too bad there's no creepy smile.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2009)

Kira is a cat? 

Also why the fuck is Josuke, Joseph and Jonathan smaller then Jotaro?


----------



## Totitos (Nov 9, 2009)

lacking Rissoto and Toyohiro


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't see Tonio on there either.


----------



## valerian (Nov 9, 2009)

Lacking Pillar men too.


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 10, 2009)

Needs Iggy as a human


----------



## Shodai (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn           furries.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm actually worried what woud happen if a weaboo gets their hands on JJBA. 

Hopefully they'll be de-otakunized.


----------



## valerian (Nov 10, 2009)

Pick a name,

Jotaro, Josuke or Rohan.

It's for a new username. I'm leaning towards Jotaro though, since he's pretty much the poster child for JJBA.


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2009)

Jojuhan                    .


----------



## valerian (Nov 10, 2009)

That made me think of something; Rohan and Josuke doing fusion.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 11, 2009)

Rohan or Jotaro.

Or Araki Hirohiko.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 11, 2009)

Rohan. Since Jotaro is the poster-boy, go for someone less recognizable.

P.S. Any word on new chapters of SBR?


----------



## Schneider (Nov 12, 2009)

Weather Report is a fucking fur ball. 

Josuke.


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2009)

Wes is just fat. 

Young Joseph and Caesar are together.

More homo lust.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 12, 2009)

Let me lick you up Caesar


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2009)

I recall an old doujin that had CLAMP-style versions of Jotaro and Kakyoin...


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2009)

And they had a child too didn't they?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## RivFader (Nov 12, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2009)

Lol fap.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2009)

The Invincible Crazy Diamond


----------



## RivFader (Nov 13, 2009)

Part 7: *Hot* Pants


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2009)

Part I: Zeppeli

Part II: Cars

Part III: Jotaro

Part IV: Super Sayain Bruce Willis Koichi

Part V: Rissoto

Part VI: Wes

Part VII: Gyro


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2009)

Part 1: Dio
Part 2: Wham
Part 3: J-Giel/Steely Dan
Part 4: Yuuya
Part 5: Risotto
Part 6: Versace 
Part 7: Ringo


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2009)

And hear you are crying about Mountain Tim, but you put down Ringo? 

Tsk tsk.


----------



## valerian (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm disapointed in you guys. 









I don't see Joseph Joestar in any of your lists.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2009)

If he saw these post he wouldn't stop the flurry of OH MY GOD!'s.


----------



## valerian (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, because he ain't in them.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 13, 2009)

I meant like looking at the posts on NF. I'm sure he's lurking as we speak.

Though probably ready to kick the bucket at anytime.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 13, 2009)

Hot Pants definitely takes it for part 7.

Despite the circumstances, I did like the body "Foo Fighters" inhabited.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 14, 2009)

Lucy Steel is a jailbait.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 14, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Lucy Steel is a jailbait.



We need more JJBA hentai.


----------



## valerian (Nov 14, 2009)

More like we need JJBA hentai.

I want to see Jotaro naked.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 14, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> More like we need JJBA hentai.
> 
> I want to see Jotaro naked.



Dio rape doujins


----------



## Stroev (Nov 14, 2009)

Not even Dan and Gel have decent works. the -booru's


----------



## Proxy (Nov 14, 2009)

Lisa Lisa doujins


----------



## Stroev (Nov 14, 2009)

Has anyone used JJBA battle cries while fapping? there i said it


----------



## Schneider (Nov 14, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Has anyone used JJBA battle cries while fapping? there i said it



_MUDA DA!_

*whips out wang*

_MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDAAAAAAA!_

_JIZZ ROLLER DA~_

*squirt*

_Wryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy~_


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Nov 14, 2009)

There's actually an alternate download to that v32 release by the Trio that fixes some missing the titles in the credit pages


----------



## RivFader (Nov 15, 2009)

Schneider said:


> _MUDA DA!_
> 
> *whips out wang*
> 
> ...



I came.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

No SBR yet?

;~;


----------



## RivFader (Nov 15, 2009)

Stroev said:


> No SBR yet?
> 
> ;~;



No SBR hentai yet, too


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

Needs more chicks in JJBA for a perfect orgy of all the good looking ones.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 15, 2009)

And more Rock/Hard Rock/Metal Stands.

Nice Set :ho


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2009)

I honestly wouldn't mind some ska and DEATH/GRIND/THRASH METAL.

Nice set. :ho


*Spoiler*: _for DEATH GRIND THRASH_ 




It suck, but it's hilarious to sing along to.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 16, 2009)

Stroev said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind some ska and DEATH/GRIND/THRASH METAL.
> 
> Nice set. :ho
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2009)

I for one believe we need more Beatles references.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 16, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Needs more chicks in JJBA for a perfect orgy of all the good looking ones.



Trish, Jolyne and Hot Pants steamy lesbian scene.. 














































 



RivFader said:


> And more Rock/Hard Rock/Metal Stands.
> 
> Nice Set :ho



We need more modern prog rock/metal stands (DT, Tool, Opeth, Porcupine Tree, etc.).



Stroev said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind some ska and DEATH/GRIND/THRASH METAL.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _for DEATH GRIND THRASH_
> ...


----------



## RivFader (Nov 16, 2009)

Sepultura are awesome.

We need a Dream Theater Stand


----------



## Schneider (Nov 16, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Sepultura are awesome.
> 
> We need a Dream Theater Stand



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNKjuC2kSPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 16, 2009)

Doth anyone have subbed links to the OVAs


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

Symphony X 
Less Than Jake
Ramstein
Meatloaf


----------



## RivFader (Nov 16, 2009)

A rammstein Stand would be the best thing ever 

Maybe "Ich tu dir weh" or "Feuer Frei!"


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmm...

Killa Beez
2pac
Bareneaked Ladies
Guns' n Roses


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2009)

No Meatloaf


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

No Depeche Mode


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2009)

Nah Depeche Mode stays.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

Depeche Mode and their recording company sues Araki and JJBA goes down under.

THE END OF EVERYONE


----------



## RivFader (Nov 16, 2009)

Imagine a U2 Stand!


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

Never listened to U2, sad to say.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 16, 2009)

Bono will be the antagonist plotting how to finally become a REAL god.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

I thought Part VIII revolved around a monkey JoJo saving the rainforest from Cruella DeVille. Seriously.

But throwing in Bono into the mix would be sweet.


----------



## valerian (Nov 16, 2009)

Part VIII should be about Iggy's son's son, and his mother was related to Danny (); Jonathan Joestar's dog. (So it still ties in with the Joestar family)


----------



## RivFader (Nov 16, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Part VIII should be about Iggy's son's son, and his mother was related to Danny (); Jonathan Joestar's dog. (So it still ties in with the Joestar family)



That would be pretty awesome.
Aristocats stand incomin'


----------



## kanoha*yellow*flash (Nov 16, 2009)

if its a decent manga I will give it a try.


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2009)

No this is a terrible manga don't waste your time with it read Gantz instead my erudite friend.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 16, 2009)

They're gullible, don't do that Fang!


----------



## valerian (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Schneider (Nov 17, 2009)

I saw titz. that must be a man

Mere lack of the mention of a Porcupine Tree stand makes the thread less awesome.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

New chapters are out by JoJo Project.

JJBA is the best once again.


----------



## Felix (Nov 17, 2009)

I loved that last chapter
The details on the survival throughout the race seemed like a nice tidbit of information that made the race feel more... real


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2009)

Not too far away from catching up. And SBR is finishing up on it's last chapter or so in Japan IIRC.


----------



## Candy (Nov 17, 2009)

Theres a _jojo_ thread, when did this happen?!!!?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 18, 2009)

Gol D. Roger said:


> Theres a _jojo_ thread, when did this happen?!!!?



02-26-2007, 06:48 AM


----------



## valerian (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## valerian (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyone know where I coould find JJBA colorspreads?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 21, 2009)

The internet.


----------



## Fang (Nov 21, 2009)

Steel Ball Run is almost done.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 21, 2009)

TWF said:


> Steel Ball Run is almost done.


----------



## valerian (Nov 21, 2009)

How many chapters till it's done?



Stroev said:


> The internet.



I knew someone was going to say that. 

Well I think it's time for to me to buy the volumes. 

Shame Viz only publishes Part 3. 

I hate this cruel world...


----------



## Proxy (Nov 21, 2009)

Really? Compared to the other arcs, this one is shorter.


----------



## Fang (Nov 21, 2009)

Not really, the majority of SBR is Seinen, and thus the chapters are usually two to three times longer than the average Weekly Jump versions, even Stone Ocean was roughly the same length as SBR.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 22, 2009)

Since Araki already had Buckethead as a stand, other shredders like Vai, John Petrucci, Satch, Francesco Fareri, Batio, Paul Gilbert, etc, must at least be in the series.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

Still have to fight Axl Ro and the Chocolate Disco stand user.

And then OMFG PRESIDENT VALENTINE AND D4C!1!


*Spoiler*: _major surprise on deaths_ 



Apparently Diego and Hotpants die? It seems to be that way on the summaries for recent chapters. Wether they actually did die or make it out alive is unclear.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

The suspense 

I hope we'll get some info on Part 8 soon


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

Part VII isn;t even done, and usually Araki takes abreak between parts.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

Believe! 

I don't want to wait 4 years


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

Araki is not Togashi.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank god for that.

Maybe we'll get some nice rescans in the time between?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

Part IV has yet to be fully rescaned I guess.

I think he usually takes off a month or so, but don't take my word for it.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Part IV has yet to be fully rescaned I guess.
> 
> I think he usually takes off a month or so, but don't take my word for it.



Stone Ocean: 
Original run 	2000 ? 2002

Stell Ball Run:
Original run 	2004 ? ongoing

2 years?!


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2009)

It better be about Iggy's son's son, who befriends a chimpanzee. 

Or it's set in space,

or Josuke, Giorno, Jotaro and Jolyne. 

Not sure how Araki would pull off the last one though, with having four Jojo's in one arc.  Though it would be cool if they did all meet each other.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

Next part will be a monkey saving the rainforest, or set in space.

Final part all JoJo's meet, including villians, and one big showdown. Like Smash Bros., KR Decade, or FF Dissidia.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> It better be about Iggy's son's son, who befriends a chimpanzee.
> 
> Or it's set in space,
> 
> ...



I want a nice D4C mindfuck at the end that pulls everything together to start the final, 60+ volume lasting part called _Fuck it, I'll make every good band into a stand and ochestrate a genuine plot that'll fuck all other mangas._



Stroev said:


> Next part will be a monkey saving the rainforest, or set in space.
> 
> Final part all JoJo's meet, including villians, and one big showdown. Like Smash Bros., KR Decade, or FF Dissidia.




You stole my idea


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

Well shit.


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2009)

A chimpanzee in space fighting Kars and stand using aliens.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Well shit.



Don't worry, you already paid off your debt.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> A chimpanzee in space fighting Kars and stand using aliens.



I want a Stand called Mars Attacks that takes the shape of Tom Jones and screams out "SEXBOMB SEXBOMB SEXBOMB" while wrecking the shit out of Kira with it's mini nukes.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

Actually I wanted either Monkey *or* Space.

then Finale Part will be something amazing. Even moreso than Namek Saga DB, G-Gundam, GaiGaoGar, TTGL and OP. Actually, I can't even begin to imagine something that amazing.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Actually I wanted either Monkey *or* Space.
> 
> then Finale Part will be something amazing. Even moreso than Namek Saga DB, G-Gundam, GaiGaoGar, TTGL and OP. Actually, I can't even begin to imagine something that amazing.



Imagine a Dream Theater and Rammstein Stand tagteam against Jotaro and Josuke 
And of course a Buffalo Springfield Stand, and the Beatles. And The Scorpions. And this, and that, and...

Too many Stands...


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

EVERYONE vs. EVERYONE

Plus Araki Hirohiko as... Himself.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

Stroev said:


> EVERYONE vs. EVERYONE
> 
> Plus Araki Hirohiko as... Himself.



He'll be the winner at the end of the gigantic tournament that'll be held in the last part. He'll also end the series with the words:
_Thanks for buying all 160+ Volumes. You made me rich, you fuckers!_


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

Not a tournament.

All at once.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Not a tournament.
> 
> All at once.



Come on, a tournament with a host called Goku


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2009)

Josuke and Giorno do fusion.

Cock hair + Gio's fucked up hairstyle.

Btw, how many years do you think we have left till Araki stops doing JJBA?


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2009)

Still like it all at once.

Think of it like these:


----------



## RivFader (Nov 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM4djwryPIo[/YOUTUBE]

Imagine this as a Rammstein Stand 
Hunting time :ho


----------



## Schneider (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder what kind of stands Kamen Riders would have.

Or maybe the suit itself is a stand. Kinda works like White Album.


----------



## Fang (Nov 23, 2009)

A bunch of Kamen Riders tend to have wonky time based abilities.

- Hyper Kabuto can reverse time and create temporal duplicates with his Hyper Zecter
- Odin can restore time to a specific point
- A Executive class Worm from Kabuto does Za Warudo.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2009)

Giovanna fucking with the mind of a stand. GG Babyface


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2009)

TWF said:


> A bunch of Kamen Riders tend to have wonky time based abilities.
> 
> - Hyper Kabuto can reverse time and create temporal duplicates with his Hyper Zecter
> - Odin can restore time to a specific point
> - A Executive class Worm from Kabuto does Za Warudo.


The worm was Nogi, and weren't there two later on?

Then one can infer Decade can pull off Clock Up as well, as well as the ZECT Riders(minus the Hoppers :/)


----------



## Schneider (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Candy (Nov 27, 2009)

Whoa a jojos thread, no idea something as awesome os this exesitsed


----------



## Fang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stroev said:


> The worm was Nogi, and weren't there two later on?
> 
> Then one can infer Decade can pull off Clock Up as well, as well as the ZECT Riders(minus the Hoppers :/)



Hoppers can Clock Up. Anyone who thinks otherwise is a retard since the budget never gave them a fight scene to do so.


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Still like it all at once.
> 
> Think of it like these:


----------



## Stroev (Dec 10, 2009)

I liked the volume cover.

Araki is my hero *<3*


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

You got a link to it?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 10, 2009)

Only one more stand fight from a new character after this, then to the last bouts.


----------



## Pompous (Dec 10, 2009)

I think there's like 2 - 3 volumes to catch up?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 10, 2009)

More or less, yeah.


----------



## Pompous (Dec 10, 2009)

Gyro's teddy bear shenanigans are fun.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 11, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I've always thought about a JJBA game similar to Dissidia.
> 
> Heroes side:
> 
> ...




There should be more villains and heros though, too much from part 5 and 2. 

Add in Polnareff, Vanilla Ice, Weather Report and Anansui as well. Echoes Act III would be cool too.


----------



## valerian (Dec 11, 2009)

I was trying to even it out, seeing how theres more main villains then the main protagonist.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2009)

*IT'S BURNING GRIP TELLS ME TO DEFEAT YOU!*


----------



## Schneider (Dec 12, 2009)

I wonder if someone can make a Jotaro vs. Dio gif pokemon style.

Wild Dio appeared!
Go Star Platinum!

Star Platinum used ORAORAORAORAORAORAORA!
It's not very effective..

Dio used MUDAMUDAMUDAMUDA!
It's super effective!

Star Platinum uses "PROTECT JOTARO WITH COMIC BOOKS!"
Jotaro becomes resistant to knife based attacks.

Dio uses ZA WARUDO!
Jotaro is frozen.

Dio tosses knives at Jotaro!
It's not very effective..

Time is normal again.
Star Platinum caves in Dio's skull!
It's super effective!

Dio uses Joseph's blood.
Dio regains health!

Jotaro is pissed!
Star Platinum is on steroids!

Dio hurts himself!
He regenerates instantly!

Jotaro is pissed!
Star Platinum learns to move in time stop!

Dio uses STEAM ROLLER!

Star Platinum uses ORAORAORAORAORA!

Dio uses MUDAMUDAMUDAMUDA!

Star Platinum uses time stop!
Dio is frozen.

Star Platinum uses ORAAAAAAA!
It's super effective!

Dio fainted.

Or something like that.


----------



## Shodai (Dec 12, 2009)

So i've finished part 6 and i'm into part 7 now.

Part 6 ending was probably the worst but i'll forgive Araki since I love him and it gave us 
*Spoiler*: __ 



COWBOY WORLD.




Johnny is moe and Gyro is incredibly fucking badass so far.

Also, the implied collecting 
*Spoiler*: __ 



jesus corpse parts 


 has potential for fucking epic. I also like how Araki seems to have sort of brought hamon/ripple back somewhat.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 12, 2009)

VI had an epic ending 

And in VII, it's hinted that Jesus(or his stand) may be an antagonist, at least in the ambiguous pseudo righteous anti hero kind of way.


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2009)

Part VIII's final villain: Buddha.


----------



## Shodai (Dec 13, 2009)

Is part 7 finished serialisation or is it ongoing?


----------



## Pompous (Dec 13, 2009)

I liked Stone Ocean's ending, it felt bittersweet.


Shodai said:


> Is part 7 finished serialisation or is it ongoing?



Ongoing but finishing.


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 13, 2009)

JoJo in space

You know it's going to happen.


----------



## valerian (Dec 13, 2009)

I want more animals with stands.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2009)

I just finished part 5 and have to say, crazy outfits and insane possible latex aside, that had to be my favorite arc. I really loved how it wasn't the basic hero vs. villain, but more a battle of pride amongst gangs. Also never had I felt so saddened by the loss of heros, My god WHY BRUNO WHY! My only real complaint with it was the final battle against Diavolo, I really felt that if they all attacked he would have too many effects to nullify and that one would have to have lead to a serious muda rapefest that even over did green day.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2009)

I was always wondering - is there some official reason why hasn't JoJo ever been made into animated series? I mean did the author break some laws or requested never to do so or something like that? I don't understand how this gold mine is still untouched. 
Or is it that JoJo is so awesome, animators are actually dying at their drawing boards from the overdose of sheer masculinity and testosterone while trying to recreate scenes from the manga?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2009)

I believe it has to do with the sheer amount of references to so many bands. The fighting game proved this as certain characters names had to change or else lawsuits and such things, which I believe is something Araki doesn't want with his manga, he'd rather it stay in book form than have to conform to how he should name characters.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2009)

Aside from the OVAs.


----------



## Fang (Dec 13, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> I was always wondering - is there some official reason why hasn't JoJo ever been made into animated series? I mean did the author break some laws or requested never to do so or something like that? I don't understand how this gold mine is still untouched.
> Or is it that JoJo is so awesome, animators are actually dying at their drawing boards from the overdose of sheer masculinity and testosterone while trying to recreate scenes from the manga?



Stardust OVA's caused some sort of problem when the animators put some filler material in it that bothered or upset Araki pretty heavily from what I remember. Plus the whole Qoran thing didn't help either.

Either way Part IV would've been a better anime adaptation.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2009)

found this while hopping around youtube

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g9kU9PmbRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pompous (Dec 13, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> I was always wondering - is there some official reason why hasn't JoJo ever been made into animated series? I mean did the author break some laws or requested never to do so or something like that? I don't understand how this gold mine is still untouched.
> Or is it that JoJo is so awesome, animators are actually dying at their drawing boards from the overdose of sheer masculinity and testosterone while trying to recreate scenes from the manga?



From what I've heard he doesn't like how the animators butcher the artstyle.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 14, 2009)

I see - that is sad, but what you gonna do


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2009)

We wait for Pucci to reset our universe in 2011, then we may see some when the time comes around.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2009)

I squeal like a little girl out loud IRL when I discover a new chapter is out.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 15, 2009)

Hot Pants


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 15, 2009)

Civil War is a scary stand


----------



## Jugger (Dec 15, 2009)

I just finished stone ocean it is best arc so far and Jotaro is best jojo so far


----------



## Stroev (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't count out HP out just yet.


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 30, 2009)

Any theories (spoiler free!) on how Civil War works? 

I'm simply anticipating President Valentine to enter the fray judging by the titles of the next few chapters.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah he does.

And Civil War manifestes old memories(like Danny and HP's bro) to haunt them. Apparently you have to purify them to hold them back.


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds like a rip off of Underworld.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, but instead of settings, it's actual people/things that ruin you.


----------



## Candy (Jan 8, 2010)

HAs there been any chapters out after civil war 2?

If so, where could I find them


----------



## Pompous (Jan 8, 2010)

Not yet. 

character limit


----------



## Candy (Jan 8, 2010)

Man, that sucks. Does it come out weekly or monthly?


----------



## Stroev (Jan 8, 2010)

I wonder if the newest Japan chapter came out though?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 9, 2010)

So I started about a month ago and am only in part III, but I would like to say this manga is awesome beyond words.


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 9, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I wonder if the newest Japan chapter came out though?



I'm not too sure on that since it's the Christmas period, either way it should be landing soon.



noobthemusical said:


> So I started about a month ago and am only in part III, but I would like to say this manga is awesome beyond words.



Agreed, one of my favourite comics, even the B-movie-like _Phantom Blood_ is pure camp fun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> So I started about a month ago and am only in part III, but I would like to say this manga is awesome beyond words.



I'm only halfway through part II and I agree. :ho


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 9, 2010)

I've just now got to part 3, do the battles stay as intuitive as they were in part 2? If so, what's stopping this from being the greatest manga of all time?


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 9, 2010)

The fighting system is a complete departure from Part III onwards, none of the Hamon stuff anymore, but the fights themselves are so much better. It really is an amazing manga.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 9, 2010)

Yosemite Sam said:


> The fighting system is a complete departure from Part III onwards, none of the Hamon stuff anymore, but the fights themselves are so much better. *It really is an amazing manga.*


Quite the understatement. Call me a fanboy, but I haven't been this passionate about manga since...ever. This manga has completely blown me away. Araki Hirohiko dosen't use "ink" to write this manga, he uses "pure awesome".


----------



## Candy (Jan 9, 2010)

Ive cuaght up with the manga (finally), and _wow_. after I finished the latest chapter, I had to sit back and take it all in 

I was really disapointed when they got rid of hammon   but when the fights got better and the story didnt suffer, I relised that it was a turn in the right direction.

Somemight notice that my sig is from part 2


----------



## Stroev (Jan 9, 2010)

So who has read all 6 parts and caught up to Part VII scalations? 

Which isn't that hard, as many wind up reading One Piece quickly all the way through and this is only a bit longer. Plus the awesome scenes make it go faster.


----------



## Candy (Jan 10, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So who has read all 6 parts and caught up to Part VII scalations?
> 
> Which isn't that hard, as many wind up reading One Piece quickly all the way through and this is only a bit longer. Plus the awesome scenes make it go faster.



if the civil war chapters are the latest ones then that means im caught up


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So who has read all 6 parts and caught up to Part VII scalations?
> 
> Which isn't that hard, as many wind up reading One Piece quickly all the way through and this is only a bit longer. Plus the awesome scenes make it go faster.



I only read one volume a day, so it's gonna take me a while.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 11, 2010)

AHAHAHA chapter 202


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 11, 2010)

Are there any good translations out for part 4? Whoever translated the one I'm reading needs to be killed for making an outright butchery of the english language.


----------



## Tobirama (Jan 11, 2010)

Part 4 was the best, that gibberish made it 10x more entertaining too.


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2010)

you are SUPER RETARD


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Stroev (Jan 11, 2010)

you mean different people have stands with different abilities?

Yes. stand. that is what it called.

Before they say a word

will meet him

KILLER QUEEN

I NAMED HIM


----------



## Candy (Jan 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Link removed



Someone needs to see a shrink


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello everyone.
Are there any new SBR chapters out there? His Holiness is getting impatient...


----------



## Stroev (Jan 13, 2010)

Wait your turn.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 14, 2010)

I want some Hot Pants


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Wait your turn.



Very well then, I shall wait 



Proxy said:


> I want some Hot Pants



Yes, he's very precious to me.


----------



## Schneider (Jan 14, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Yes, *she*'s very precious to me.



hush don't spoil the little kids


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

Schneider said:


> hush don't spoil the little kids



Sorry.
But don't worry, that's Father Pucci's metier.
And now edit your post


----------



## olashorty (Jan 17, 2010)

Stroev said:


> So who has read all 6 parts and caught up to Part VII scalations?
> 
> Which isn't that hard, as many wind up reading One Piece quickly all the way through and this is only a bit longer. Plus the awesome scenes make it go faster.



Finally finished Part 6 around a month ago. Pucci...pek

Part VII couldn't hold my interest...will try again at some point


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2010)

Time for blackmail.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2010)

Sexy Brando.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2010)

Nami Jojoized


----------



## valerian (Jan 17, 2010)

DAYUM!


Dio Brando is one sexy man.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy shit do I need a change of pants now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Totitos (Jan 17, 2010)

who's the person behind Kira


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2010)

She was the woman that tried helping him as he struggled after getting beat.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Meztryn (Jan 18, 2010)

Dio. Is. Fucking. Boss.

I love JJBA.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Tobirama (Jan 18, 2010)

Raw 55 was just released? Aren't chapters upto 57 scanned?

(excuse the all-nighter inevitable mind freeze)


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2010)

Tobirama said:


> Raw 55 was just released? Aren't chapters upto 57 scanned?
> 
> (excuse the all-nighter inevitable mind freeze)


The numbering changed.

I think it's like in the 60's or 70's in reality. Regardless, endgame material right here.


----------



## Tobirama (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Pompous (Jan 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Golden Triangle or not I have no fucking clue how my bois are going to beat Valentine. Unless something happens with Lucy.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2010)

By the summary I read, Gyro has a plan. 

The only drawback is that Johnny can no longer attack. And Lucy is pretty much a ticking timebomb or something. The area they're fighting in will become a "holy land" and... Well it's all simialr to Stairway to Heaven; time is the enemy.


----------



## Pompous (Jan 18, 2010)

The difference is that this time (pun unintended) it's time/space. I guess Tusk sort of operates with that in mind, what with the portal thing he does and all but still.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2010)

I meant that Johnny and Gyro don't have much time left to defeat Valentine. Plus they're chasing a fucking train the entire fight at the same time.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 20, 2010)

I just read volume 1 (of 99 or so  ) and think the manga has some interesting things but not really that good yet

When does the manga start to become fucking epic? and will all parts have the same main character set?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 20, 2010)

The entire manga is fucking epic.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 20, 2010)

It becomes epic when Zeppeli comes in. Or when Part 2 starts. It was epic for me around the first volume.

And no parts has *all* the JoJo's together, but they do team up sometimes.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 20, 2010)

Volume 1 was nice

Not epic

Oh and Im looking forward to read the rest


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNY7vixYtc0[/YOUTUBE]

really fucking neat-o


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Justice is Determined By the Results
> 
> #54 - Justice & Evil 2
> 
> ...



Copy pasta from Taleran's post.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 21, 2010)

I finished Part 3 The AWESOME NEARLY KILLED ME


but what I don't get is why Dio exploded in his final clash with Jotaro can anyone explain why.


----------



## Pompous (Jan 21, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> I finished Part 3 The AWESOME NEARLY KILLED ME
> 
> 
> but what I don't get is why Dio exploded in his final clash with Jotaro can anyone explain why.



His knee was damaged from before, then SP hits The World in the same place so hard that he broke the Stand and it blew up.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 21, 2010)

JJBA manga vol. 2 was 

Tomorrow I will read vol. 3


----------



## Stroev (Jan 21, 2010)

Rythm Tengoku/Heaven JJBA style?

YES


----------



## TargaryenX (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey, I just read parts 1 and 2...so far it hasn't really grabbed me. Is it worth continuing? The thing in part 3 with the stands is kind of giving me a pokemon/yugi-oh vibe.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2010)

Read it. Part 4, 6, and 7 are worth it.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 27, 2010)

TargaryenX said:


> Hey, I just read parts 1 and 2...so far it hasn't really grabbed me. Is it worth continuing? The thing in part 3 with the stands is kind of giving me a pokemon/yugi-oh vibe.



The stand users are very involved in fights, it's not like with pokemon where they stand(dohoho) back and let their creatures fight. The stands feel like a natural extension of the user, as they are.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2010)

Finished Part 2 recently, onto Part 3.

I liked Part 2 alot, but I think I enjoyed Part 1 more, so hoping part 3 turns out epic since it's the fan favorite.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 27, 2010)

Finished part 3


----------



## Stroev (Jan 27, 2010)

I personally thought Part I, VI, and VII were the best.

Part 3 was popular due to a more shonen nature and the games and OVA it spawned. Still awesome, and one of, if not the best final battles I have ever seen.

And if Araki dies for some reason I will literally flood my house with tears of sorrow and rage.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2010)

Part III is mostly known for the game (/b/ and /4chan/ basically immortalized it).

Why is Part I considered the best, it was pretty boring until the late midway point and ignoring Dio's shenanigans.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 27, 2010)

Part I was never boring, at least when reading through it again. Also makes you grow chest hair.

And Kenshiro reminds me of Jonathan, while Kongoh Banchou reminds me of Jotaro.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2010)

No, its honestly pretty freaking sluggish in terms of pacing and action, and doesn't pick up the till a bit after Dio becomes a Vampire with the Cars' mask, I wanted to drop JJBA when reading the build up and again ignoring the nasty shit Dio did to Jonathan.

Also Kenshiro was the influence for Jonathan's physical nature (most obvious after he gains the Reborn power up from Will) and Joseph with attitude.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 27, 2010)

I liked it regardless. Plus the simplistic early fights weren't half bad.

And I justed picked up FotNS again(even though I knoew the influence). Have you followed Yak's suggestion of KB?


----------



## Candy (Jan 27, 2010)

Part 2 was my personal fav.

The story flowed well, and the fights were pretty epic imo


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm re-reading Red Eyes, catching up in W, watching Garo, and re-watching Blade.

No time for Banchou yet.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 27, 2010)

I wouldn't rewatch a Rider show until after quite a long time. And it'd probably be Agito or Den-O.

_Den-O._


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2010)

Stroev said:
			
		

> Part 3 was popular due to a more shonen nature and the games and OVA it spawned. Still awesome, and one of, if not the best final battles I have ever seen.



Seen the OVA, now I get to see how it stacked up against the manga.

Edit:
Ah, why the quality drop in the scans?

Anyone know where I can find some good scans for part 3 and up?


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

None exist. Part IV is being rescanlated but nothing for Part III as of yet.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 28, 2010)

I miss part 1 and 2s body horror


----------



## Tobirama (Jan 28, 2010)

Jack the Ripper in a horse is B-movie horror awesomeness


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought the best part between Phantom Blood and Battle Tendencies was the door Vampire that Joseph was fucking around with


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2010)

I remember Lisa Lisa intervening, but can't recall the rest. Twas a short battle.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Fom which volumes are there bettrer scans?



All of Stardust Crusaders I know at least.

You can check for yourself if it's for the later volumes.

Chucky


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 29, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> I miss part 1 and 2s body horror




*Spoiler*: __ 





That's just revolting.




So instead of finishing Steel Ball Run I decided to re-read some of the fights in Part V (shame on me), but I didn't remember the ending being confusing until I gave it a look again


*Spoiler*: __ 



What was up with "destroying the light behind you" and the evolution Polnareff was babbling about.


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 29, 2010)

The top level stands get so esoteric that I'm not sure anyone kept up, Rykiel. I still have difficulty deciphering King Crimson's limits.


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

King Crimson's time skipping/erasing takes the effect out of cause and effect ie fucking up causality.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 29, 2010)

Silver Charitot Requiem messes up evolution and transposes souls.

Now I wonder what Zombie Jesus' powers(SBR) and other future abilities there will be? And if the final part or an epilogue part(like Evangelion movies or GaoGaiGar Final, Kamen Rider ZX, etc) has the ultimate enemy, just thinking of the epicness makes my hair crawl.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2010)

I like Part V, but it was one of the most boring if not boring arc within the JJBA series, and the fights drag on like hell. But the broken Stands make up for that.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 29, 2010)

I liked Clash's and Talking Head battle. Even if Narancia was retarded during the fight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2010)

Polnareff as a turtle


----------



## Stroev (Jan 29, 2010)

French and Italian people are silly.


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

Sale vs Mista
Brucci vs Pruccisotto (however you spell his goofy italian name)
and Diavolo/Doppio vs Nero were probably the best fights

oh and Giorno and Brucci vs Ghiacco

also Nero too good for Part 5


----------



## Stroev (Jan 29, 2010)

Nero was glamourously badass.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Feb 1, 2010)

Jotaro is so manly he can talk underwater.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 1, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Jotaro is so manly he can talk underwater.



Jotaro is so manly he can pimp the enemy in the face underwater


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 1, 2010)

Jotaro's hat is the best hat.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

Rykiel said:


> Jotaro's hat is the best hat.



Speedwagon has the best hat.


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Speedwagon has the best hat.



Well yeah if it was entered in a "most fabulous hat" contest

But Jotaro's hat is the manliest simply for staying on his head throughout the whole series (except when Geb knocked it off, the ^ (use bro))

And we all know that MANRY> Faaaabulous. This cannot be argued


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2010)

Rykiel said:


> Well yeah if it was entered in a "most fabulous hat" contest
> 
> But Jotaro's hat is the manliest simply for staying on his head throughout the whole series (except when Geb knocked it off, the ^ (use bro))
> 
> And we all know that MANRY> Faaaabulous. This cannot be argued



When it comes to manly, none can touch Zepelli's.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 2, 2010)

Kenshiro and Guy(GGG) have to traverse to the JJBA in order to top them.


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

Just wondering, how do you pronounce Buccellati/Bucciarati, and which is the correct one? Same with Okuyasu as well.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 2, 2010)

Boo cha rah tea.
Oh coo ya sa (kinda like ta)


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 2, 2010)

It's not on hold, I read somewhere that the chapter come out quarterly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Kenshiro and Guy(GGG) have to traverse to the JJBA in order to top them.



They don't have hats.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 3, 2010)

Hats are the mark of real men.


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 3, 2010)

indeed.


----------



## valerian (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Bilaal (Feb 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> When it comes to manly, none can touch Zepelli's.



Weather Report's hat>Zepelli's


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Feb 4, 2010)

MrRoastDuck said:


> Weather Report's hat>Zepelli's



 That would be true, if Weather Report had a hat xD
It's actually his hair that looks like a hat!


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 4, 2010)

Trafalgar Law said:


> That would be true, if Weather Report had a hat xD
> It's actually his hair that looks like a hat!


Well I fail. I'm only part 4 and just seen pics of him, I had no idea.


EDIT: Weather Report's _*hair*_>Josuke's


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 4, 2010)

Wait wait at minute

I just realized why couldn't they revive Josuke's grandfather I mean sure he was dead but so was Joseph, his soul left his body you can't get more dead than that.

I mean really couldn't Josuke heal all the wounds then have Jotaro make SP pump his heart.


----------



## Candy (Feb 4, 2010)

They probably just didn't feel like it was worth the effort


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Wait wait at minute
> 
> I just realized why couldn't they revive Josuke's grandfather I mean sure he was dead but so was Joseph, his soul left his body you can't get more dead than that.
> 
> I mean really couldn't Josuke heal all the wounds then have Jotaro make SP pump his heart.



Phasing is something Crazy Diamond can do too as well. And Joseph is a lot different from a relatively normal human like Josuke's grandfather thanks to the effects of Hamon and being a Stand User.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 4, 2010)

Joseph also had his blood transferred back to him.


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2010)

Which didn't even make any sense.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 4, 2010)

JoJo's *Bizarre* Adventure.


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

Well seeing how Joseph has the same blood type as Jotaro and Josuke I wouldn't be surprised if Jonathan had the same as well, therefore it all makes perfect sense.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd love for the JoJo's to pilot Super Robots.

Jonathan = GaoGaiGar(he's courageous)
Joseph = Canti from FLCL(wacky nature, and technically he'd pilot it by being eaten)
Jotaro = Shining Gundam(power of badass love)
Josuke = Mazinger? Getter Robo? RahXephon?
Giorno = ???
Jolyne = Gunbuster/Diebuster/Dix Neuf(female pilot)
Johnny/Gyro = Gurren Lagann(added Gyro for sake of two pilots, plus gotta be hip and recent)


----------



## Candy (Feb 7, 2010)

If it just me or is *jesus* standing behind johnny through-out the chapter


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

> Giorno = ???



Demonbane .


----------



## Keaton (Feb 8, 2010)

And chapter 59 is out now too: told WKBN. 
Cheers JoJoProject! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Johnny took a level in badass.


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 8, 2010)

That. Was. Badass.

And the cliffhanger


----------



## Croagunk (Feb 8, 2010)

As I was reading the latest chapter, I kept thinking about how amazingly overpowered Johnny's activated Stand is now and ways to exploit it.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anyone else scream everytime a new chapter is avaliable?


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 9, 2010)

A crafty move by the president. What a chapter.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Hey Jo Jo fans I am currently on part 6 and I am loving the series it took me forever to get through part 5 because it didn't really hold my interest but I did it.

I was just wondering is Part 6 and 7 really good?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

Part 6 and 7 are amazing.

Part may start a bit slow(or at some points), but they're over quick.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Part 6 and 7 are amazing.
> 
> Part may start a bit slow(or at some points), but they're over quick.



Awesome that makes me happy.

So far the 4th Part has been my favorite I just really liked the concept and the characters alot.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

Part VI's ending was like WOAH HOLY SHIT

If you're keeping up with One Piece it easily rivals the current war.

Part VII may be the same.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 22, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Part VI's ending was like WOAH HOLY SHIT
> 
> If you're keeping up with One Piece it easily rivals the current war.
> 
> Part VII may be the same.



Haha I am really excited now!

So it's still on going correct?

I am keeping up with One Piece lol it is my fav Shounen series.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

And VII is almost done, and Araki said he wanted to do up to Part IX :jizz: so yeah that's pretty kickass.


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope he does VIII right after VII.  And when I mean right ater I mean like in a couple of months or shit.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

7

8

9

Do the math.


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

FFFFFFUUUUUUU

fuck you roman numerals


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there any good Jo Jo Art around?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

Someone neeeds to play their Final Fantasies.


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 22, 2010)

Did I hear Part 9? 
Enough time for a Rammstein stand, DO IT ARAKI!


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 22, 2010)

Tier, Asche zu Asche, Waidmann's Heil, Feuer Frei and especially Zerstören would make for great stands.

And we need an Octavarium Stand.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 22, 2010)

Part VI is my personal favorite.

Weather Report


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 22, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Part VI is my personal favorite.
> 
> Weather Report



I just got to the part where he is fighting the guy with Jumping Jack Flash.


----------



## Shadowgloom (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone have, or can anyone list the Jo Jo's?  I think I have read 3.  The one with the guy with the hat that never falls off.  The one with the guy and his hair.  Hmm...  The one where they first show the balls attacking but its not the cross crounty one.  And the cross country race.

So I've read 4.  Where's the rest???


----------



## Stroev (Feb 22, 2010)

Jonathan - MANLY TEARS BURNING SPIRIT COURAGE 

Jospeh - _exploding cracker balls_

Jotaro - "Yare Yare Daze..."

Josuke - Long frontal hair

Giorno - Blonde with holes in hair, shouts "mudah"

Jolyne - tits

Johnny - Cripple


----------



## Shadowgloom (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmmm, who si Giorno?  The girl sounds familiar now.  She's the one that fights the priest dude right?  I don't remember the ending to that one.  

So I guess I just don't remember Giorno.  Maybe I never read it.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 23, 2010)

Shadowgloom said:


> Hmmm, who si Giorno?  The girl sounds familiar now.  She's the one that fights the priest dude right?  I don't remember the ending to that one.
> 
> So I guess I just don't remember Giorno.  Maybe I never read it.



Giorno is the Mafia based part.


----------



## Fang (Feb 23, 2010)

The girl is Jolyne from Stone Ocean in Part 6, Giorno is a DUDE from Part 5's Golden Wind.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 23, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Tier, Asche zu Asche, Waidmann's Heil, Feuer Frei and especially Zerst?ren would make for great stands.
> 
> And we need an Octavarium Stand.



we all need any modern prog rock/metal based stand.



Stroev said:


> Jonathan - MANLY TEARS BURNING SPIRIT COURAGE
> 
> Jospeh - _exploding cracker balls_
> 
> ...



fixed.

and hey what's with the new wakka obsession?


----------



## valerian (Feb 23, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Jonathan - MANLY TEARS BURNING SPIRIT COURAGE
> 
> Jospeh - _exploding cracker balls_ The perfect man
> 
> ...



added some stuff in


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 23, 2010)

^Better Part 3 scans?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 23, 2010)

Google is the best supplier around.


----------



## Fang (Feb 23, 2010)

Schneider said:


> we all need any modern prog rock/metal based stand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is Wes such an awful character

can you tell me


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 23, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Google is the best supplier around.



Links please


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 23, 2010)

And I thought there were whole volumes like that. I only found some blog entries -.-

We should commission Random Scans to do some JJBA. The 8 Bastard!! volumes were great.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 23, 2010)

SBR 56(in Japan)


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 25, 2010)

Spoiler for those who haven't read Stone Ocean.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Noooo! Weather Report died I am super sad he was one of my fav characters.


----------



## valerian (Feb 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjhzXnTKayU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Feb 26, 2010)

I liked how

*Spoiler*: __ 



the entire cast of SO was killed off like fodder. No epic death moments or flashbacks or monlogues, just one right after another.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 26, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I liked how
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That was really cool.His Stand was really strong.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 27, 2010)

though the best part of course is the prepubescent turned friend shitting all over that stand.


----------



## Keaton (Mar 5, 2010)

Steel Ball Run vol. 20 is going to be Araki's hundredth volume, awesome.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 5, 2010)

Too bad it seems to be nothing special.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

SBR 60


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Mar 6, 2010)

SBR vol.20 cover:


btw does anyone have links for SBR ch.54[79] & ch.55[80] RAWs


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

Might upload them later...


----------



## Jinibea (Mar 6, 2010)

Im having a really hard time getting used to part five. I guess I just like Jotaru and Josuke so much.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know Jotaru and Kiochi are in part 5, but what about Josuke and the others from part 3 and 4. I like the new guy in part five. but for some reason its kinda hard for me to get into. Then again I said the same thing about part 4 and I ended up loving it. Part 3 was really easy for me to like. When does part five get better?


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2010)

how are you even reading JJBA its too good for you


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 6, 2010)

Im finally done with Part 3 


WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Jinibea (Mar 6, 2010)

TWF said:


> how are you even reading JJBA its too good for you



I just like it. 

Really cool and I love the fights and the story line.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

And another one corrupted by Dio's might


----------



## valerian (Mar 6, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Im having a really hard time getting used to part five. I guess I just like Jotaru and Josuke so much.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



When the one and only Bruno Bucciarati appears, and pretty much the rest of Passione.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I just like it.
> 
> Really cool and I love the fights and the story line.



Get out Magellan.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 6, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Im finally done with Part 3
> 
> 
> WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



Wait until you get to part 4 and 6.


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 6, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> And another one corrupted by Dio's might









Proxy said:


> Wait until you get to part 4 and 6.



It becomes even more epic??


----------



## MdB (Mar 6, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I just like it.
> 
> Really cool and I love the fights and the story line.



get out magellan


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> It becomes even more epic??



Part 6:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzx-J0U75Zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Mar 6, 2010)

MdB said:


> get out magellan



And take Trafalgar and Ulqourria with you.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 6, 2010)

Samurai Ryuuma said:


> SBR vol.20 cover:
> 
> 
> btw does anyone have links for SBR ch.54[79] & ch.55[80] RAWs



I just realized something looking through my JJBA folder.

This is JJBA Volume 100.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow I'm behind n SBR. I haven't read it since Sandman died... 

Whyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 6, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Im having a really hard time getting used to part five. I guess I just like Jotaru and Josuke so much.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



knowing you read this makes me feel dirty


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2010)

He also wants to read Malazan

which I find hilarious


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Mar 6, 2010)

touge666 updated his pixiv today with Valentine and D4C:


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 7, 2010)

dayum steven steel

Also looks like Lucy's gonna be taught a lesson if she can't seduce Valentine, love how everything she said about killing herself if he even tries to kiss her was turned on it's head in the space of 3 panels.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 7, 2010)

Young, hot, and loyal wife?

Damn.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 7, 2010)

JJBA is really good
i just finished Part 3 today and it was just too good. I cant w8 to start part 4


----------



## Schneider (Mar 7, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Young, hot, and loyal wife?
> 
> Damn.


----------



## Felix (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought Valentine was fat and stuff but damn
He is just buff as hell


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 8, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Young, hot, and loyal wife?
> 
> Damn.



Well said


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 8, 2010)

Also wait 
*Spoiler*: __ 



shouldn't the presidents stand just auto activate and caught the knife


...


----------



## Felix (Mar 8, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Also wait
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



SBR stands are different from the rest of Jojo stands
I dont think the same rules apply


----------



## Fang (Mar 8, 2010)

Felix said:


> I thought Valentine was fat and stuff but damn
> He is just buff as hell



He starts out fat, out of shape, and somewhat like in his late 40's but gets fixed up once he starts acquiring Corpse parts.


----------



## Felix (Mar 8, 2010)

TWF said:


> He starts out fat, out of shape, and somewhat like in his late 40's but gets fixed up once he starts acquiring Corpse parts.



I kinda forgot, but I thought the corpse parts had no effect in the user except from the stand powers

Or else Johny would be able to walk since he acquired the spine a few volumes ago


----------



## Totitos (Mar 8, 2010)

post the one with Rykiel


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 8, 2010)

Btw 61 is out courtesy of the JoJo Project

Link removed


----------



## Rykiel (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Funny Valentine substituing 'society' with 'universe' 

I haven't even seen the RAWs yet and I can already tell this manga is going OUT of there. It's going to get crazy. Crazier than Jesus.

And if I'm not mistaken, he has scars forming the American flag adored on his back, yes?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 9, 2010)

I think were are at least a few chapters behind the RAWS.


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 9, 2010)

Chapters 60 and 61 were quite good. That whole ordeal with Civil War was so messy I wasn't sure whether to laugh or cry.





RockyDJ said:


> It becomes even more epic??


The ending of Part 6 is something so epic, so over-the-top, so crazy, so unpredictable that I've yet to find _anything_ that comes even close to it! Apart from SBR of course.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 9, 2010)

Is SBR the prequal to the JJBA series or an alternate universe?


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 9, 2010)

It was originally a spinoff but it's actually the continuation of the main storyline.

It does take place in an alternate timeline though.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2010)

So this is how Barack Obama does it with his wife...


----------



## Fang (Mar 9, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> It was originally a spinoff but it's actually the continuation of the main storyline.
> 
> It does take place in an alternate timeline though.



different universe, same timeline, its at retroactive retconning of Part 1.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2010)

Originally spinoff, different unvierse, same timeline, retcon of Part 1 arc


----------



## Fang (Mar 9, 2010)

Kirby's speed is instantaneous


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2010)

Why thank you good sir.


----------



## Fang (Mar 9, 2010)

To be gay :rimshot:


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2010)

More like :nut shot: as I call it over here.


----------



## Fang (Mar 9, 2010)

Why you gotta go below the belt


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2010)

look at your post.


----------



## Fang (Mar 9, 2010)

Tendou says you have to shape up Stroev


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2010)

My abs just started coming through

tendou's late.


----------



## Fang (Mar 9, 2010)

Tendou see's all and knows all


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2010)

Too bad he became a whiny bitch because of Hiyori.  Then the series went from kickass awesome to merely okay awesome.

Now, Tsugami Souichi is da man.


----------



## Fang (Mar 9, 2010)

woah whining for all of three episodes out of the entire series
oh no


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2010)

Hence the 'merely okay awesome' I said. 

And that he couldn't be in ARvs.DS like Tsugami. :dissapoint


----------



## Fang (Mar 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYG4teIO3UE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2010)

Holy shit they finally made videos for them? 

_*YES*_


----------



## Stroev (Mar 9, 2010)

Replied to that in Convo.

Anyways. Tendou vs. Jospeh, who's your favorite?


----------



## Fang (Mar 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsF8xmaE3E4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Mar 12, 2010)

Giorno beats down Diavolo while making fitting battle cries.


----------



## firefist (Mar 14, 2010)

finished part one, pretty good I must say.
so, riv told me to ask here for hq scans of jjba. Anyone got some links for part 2 and higher please?


----------



## Rykiel (Mar 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEzDZMt8ydw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 15, 2010)

So I've been catching up with Stone Ocean

FF


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 16, 2010)

I've been reading part 4 and so far i'm liking it, alot. The stand user abilities in this part is just incredible.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 16, 2010)

I wonder if Araki has still thought of a way to utilize Purple Haze.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 16, 2010)

Rykiel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEzDZMt8ydw[/YOUTUBE]


*This is the best thing ever. Jojo has surpassed (mostly) all animu and mango.*​


----------



## Amuro (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't die! (big bro, big bro)
What the hell are you doing!? (big bro, big bro)

That was amazing downloading the mp3 to my iphone.


----------



## Papaya (Mar 19, 2010)

Everyone seen this already?



I'm unbelievably tempted to buy it, seems to be really high-grade stuff.
the link 
Guessing no-one's bought from there??


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2010)

I should wear that at my brother's wedding


----------



## Schneider (Mar 19, 2010)

JJBA needs Orphaned Land.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo2ItqDkznc&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


*Fapfapfap*

Who's the artist? Hope he does Whitesnake/Weather Report/The World also.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 19, 2010)

Firefist said:


> finished part one, *pretty good *I must say.
> so, riv told me to ask here for hq scans of jjba. Anyone got some links for part 2 and higher please?





Part 1 was... Interesting. And cheesy, can't forget cheesy. Zombie Jack the Ripper anyone?


----------



## Papaya (Mar 19, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I should wear that at my brother's wedding



Save it for the funeral



C. Hook said:


> Part 1 was... Interesting. And cheesy, can't forget cheesy. Zombie Jack the Ripper anyone?



It wasn't cheesy! It fit in smoothly and calmly


----------



## Keaton (Mar 19, 2010)

Schneider said:


> Who's the artist? Hope he does Whitesnake/Weather Report/The World also.



Seems to be by Touge666, from Pixiv.  
And yeah, he's done some fanart from those three.


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2010)

Papaya said:


> Everyone seen this already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit.

I'm tempted to buy that.


----------



## firefist (Mar 20, 2010)

finished part 2, loved it 
the fights were really entertaining and fun to read.
started part 3 and it seems to be good. But it should be good, too. looking at the fame and hype of part 3.


----------



## valerian (Mar 20, 2010)

More Rohan?  Yay!


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 20, 2010)

rohans the artist with the stand "heavens gate" right?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 20, 2010)

I really need to join Pixiv.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Papaya (Mar 21, 2010)

Ha, dio's expressions's priceless there. Emotion in ma jotaro tho? Not gonna happen


----------



## Stroev (Mar 21, 2010)

Can't wait for the short.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 22, 2010)

Is that suppose to be a montage of villians? Cause I recognise (what I think is) Cars, Dio and Kira


----------



## Mister B (Mar 22, 2010)

I never commentated on this thread before...weird, cause JoJo's Bizarre Adventure is one of my faves, an epic series. Truly one for the ages.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> Is that suppose to be a montage of villians? Cause I recognise (what I think is) Cars, Dio and Kira



Yep. Cars, Dio, Kira, Diavolo, Pucci and Valentine.


----------



## Felix (Mar 22, 2010)

Valentine is awesome


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Yep. Cars, Dio, Kira, *Diavolo*, Pucci and Valentine.



Scum.**


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Yep. Cars, Dio, Kira, Diavolo, Pucci and Valentine.



I'm familiar with cars, dio and kira

I'm yet to know about Diavolo, Pucci and Valentine


----------



## Papaya (Mar 22, 2010)

Felix said:


> Valentine is awesome



You must be ahead then, Valentine's done jack all for now but try and get into his wife's pants (and failing) 
Blatantly his power's going to waste everything seen so far but, till now he's just relied on cronies.


----------



## Felix (Mar 22, 2010)

Papaya said:


> You must be ahead then, Valentine's done jack all for now but try and get into his wife's pants (and failing)
> Blatantly his power's going to waste everything seen so far but, till now he's just relied on cronies.



You kidding?
His napkin speech was god tier 
And it wasn't his wife.

And that man is ripped has shit and has the American flag in form of scars on his back


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 22, 2010)

So am I safe to assume that Diavolo is the antagonist for part 5  Pucci the antagonist for Star Ocean (part 6) and Valentine antagonist for SBR?


----------



## Felix (Mar 22, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> So am I safe to assume that Diavolo is the antagonist for part 5  Pucci the antagonist for Star Ocean (part 6) and Valentine antagonist for SBR?



Exacta


----------



## Stroev (Mar 22, 2010)

Felix said:


> Valentine is awesome


Fuck yes! 



Papaya said:


> You must be ahead then, Valentine's done jack all for now but try and get into his wife's pants (and failing)
> Blatantly his power's going to waste everything seen so far but, till now he's just relied on cronies.


...fuck no!


----------



## Papaya (Mar 23, 2010)

Felix said:


> You kidding?
> His napkin speech was god tier
> And it wasn't his wife.
> 
> And that man is ripped has shit and has the American flag in form of scars on his back



And he can walk without making a sound, that's impressive. I'm waiting until he survives getting his head forced off or actually makes some decent decision first. He's below diavolo for now as I see it.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 23, 2010)

I like this manga.

Although in my humble opinion, Part 3 is the best. Nostalgia and all that, yah know?


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 23, 2010)

Papaya said:


> And he can walk without making a sound, that's impressive. I'm waiting until he survives getting his head forced off or actually makes some decent decision first. He's below diavolo for now as I see it.



And he can play the bloody guitar with his feet. Best villain ever.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 23, 2010)

Felix said:


> Exacta



HUZZAH!!:mj


----------



## Papaya (Mar 23, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> And he can play the bloody guitar with his feet. Best villain ever.



It's kinda like Araki put in a really interesting character but without any buildup. It's kinda cheating, Dio was great because he rose up through decisions and lasers and shit to get to the world stage.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe we'll get a flashback or something about his past

then again judging by what's going down in the raws maybe not


----------



## Stroev (Mar 24, 2010)

He's already in a bit of a predicament, especially with Johnny acquiring a new power up in the raw.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Mar 24, 2010)

Is part 7 complete yet?  I took a break after Stone Ocean and havn't really started Iron Balls or whatever its called.


----------



## Fang (Mar 24, 2010)

How do you get Iron Balls from SBR


----------



## Schneider (Mar 24, 2010)

The Faint Smile said:


> Is part 7 complete yet?  I took a break after Stone Ocean and havn't really started Iron Balls or whatever its called.



Iron Balls. 

Anyway, it's Steel Ball Run. And the raws are almost complete, though the scans weren't as fast as it used to be.


----------



## Papaya (Mar 25, 2010)

It's sort of sad but I can't blame em'. I'm tempted to try and help with it over easter, might need to brush up a bit first but should be doable.

SBR's hard enough to follow without waiting more than a month between.


----------



## Fang (Mar 25, 2010)

then read Part 2 in between it


----------



## Krombacher (Mar 25, 2010)

Part 4 was


----------



## Stroev (Mar 26, 2010)

Part IV's initial Josuke design was badass.


----------



## Fang (Mar 26, 2010)

Josuke is always Josuke.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 26, 2010)

Manly Josuke > New Josuke


----------



## Fang (Mar 26, 2010)

So when was Josuke girly ever


----------



## Fang (Mar 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUeAk2m5lNI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Proxy (Mar 26, 2010)

Rohan


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 27, 2010)

I herd someone talking about rohan


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 27, 2010)

Koichi is a pimp!


----------



## Aldric (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey guys

Didn't see it posted yet but to celebrate the 100th volume of JJBA they did the same thing as with One Piece and Naruto's 10th anniversary, they asked a bunch of artists (mostly from Ultra Jump) to draw some pics

Here they are

Oh! Great - Tenjo Tenge



Yukito Kishiro - Battle Angel Alita: Last Order



Kazushi Hagiwara - Bastard!!



Miwa Shirow - Dogs Bullets and Carnage



Hiroyuki Takei - Shaman King


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 27, 2010)

ArtieBoy said:


> Koichi is a pimp!



Koichi is awesome like that 

Also, good post there Aldric


----------



## Fang (Mar 27, 2010)

That Joseph is awesome


----------



## Proxy (Mar 27, 2010)

Killer Queen look the best, imo.


----------



## Fang (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks Aldric

:swoon:


----------



## Aldric (Mar 27, 2010)

I like how those are basically the best artists under contract with Shueisha

And then HIROYUKI TAKEI


----------



## Fang (Mar 27, 2010)

Everyone told me that Shaman King went from OKAY to garbage 

is he really that bad? oh yeah and I'm about to start Aqua Knight


----------



## Aldric (Mar 27, 2010)

Never read Shameful King

But I believe Zephos when he says it's awful

Aqua Knight is a fun little read you should like it


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 27, 2010)

TWF said:


> Everyone told me that Shaman King went from OKAY to garbage
> 
> is he really that bad? oh yeah and I'm about to start Aqua Knight



Alot of series start to go bad once the concept of "returning to life" is introduced. 

Shaman King abused the concept.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 27, 2010)

That Polnareff pic makes the dude actually look mature. 

Not that Polnareff isn't intelligent (Like when he kicked up dust to fight Vanilla Ice), but he definitely... Isn't the most manly character.

The Battle Angel Alita one made me go "WAT?"


----------



## Fang (Mar 27, 2010)

I thought that was Hagiwara during a Jojo impersonation 

since he looks like an ogre


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 27, 2010)

I never expected Koichi to be one of my favorite Characters. Maybe its because of his stand
First Polenarff (i probably spelled it wrong) Now Koichi lol


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 27, 2010)

Any word on Steel Ball Run this month? A user from the JoJo Community forums said he would scan the chapter when his copy of Ultra Jump gets in


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 27, 2010)

Aldric said:


> Yukito Kishiro - Battle Angel Alita: Last Order



Funny, I don't remember this from JJBA


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 27, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> Alot of series start to go bad once the concept of "returning to life" is introduced.
> 
> Shaman King abused the concept.



I don't think it was to terrible, I mean it isn't Wow or anything, but it's a decent enough read.


----------



## Pompous (Mar 27, 2010)

You missed a few there Aldric

Utatane Hiroyuki (Seraphic Feather)


Imai Kami (Needless)


Ry?ji Minagawa (Arms)


There's a couple more but they are shit. I find it interesting that Hagiwara drew the only Jojo. I'm really curious about what some of them saying too.


Oh and here's the UJ cover. How Johnny manages to stand up for all the covers puzzles me




Quelsatron said:


> Funny, I don't remember this from JJBA



That's because it's from Baoh.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 27, 2010)

Pompous said:


> Imai Kami (Needless)
> 
> 
> Oh and here's the UJ cover. How Johnny manages to stand up for all the covers puzzles me



1) Shit just got real

2) Obvious foreshadowing that Johnny shall regain usage of his legs at the end of part 7.


----------



## valerian (Mar 27, 2010)

Pompous said:


> You missed a few there Aldric
> 
> Utatane Hiroyuki (Seraphic Feather)
> 
> ...



Avatar worthy stuff. *saves*

Can't wait till someone colors them.


----------



## Pompous (Mar 27, 2010)

I like Kami's alot, because it's so deliciously Phantom Blood-ish. I like that OG's Killer Queen but the skulls are silly, he blows shit up don't leave no traces. It doesn't surprise me that Hagiwara did Joseph and Wham, and I like how well he captured their personalities. That Polnareff is pretty cool, especially how Silver Chariot is blending into his shoulder there. That Mista is a bit generic looking but he's got the odd pose/angle down right so he gets points for that. I'm really disappointed in Kishiro, I think his style would look great on Jojo characters, especially since both him and Araki actually draw lips. I can't tell if that's supposed to be Stroeheim or Mark, still neat though. 

My disorganized opinion.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 27, 2010)

When is Rohan at the Louvre coming out?


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn those artist renditions of the JJBA characters are sick. I especially Liked Oh! great's killer queen.
Plus the guy who did Polnereff (sp?) was awesome too (my fave character from part 3).

I think i'm almost done with part 4 i'm on volume 43 and I believe it ends at 46 (am i right?)

So far my fave character has to be either rohan or koichi


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 28, 2010)

It ends half way through 47. I hope you liked Kira as much as I did


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 28, 2010)

Kira so far is indeed a very good villian but to me Dio still reigns over him. The most dissapointing villian in this series so far was Cars.


----------



## Fang (Mar 28, 2010)

Dio was at his best in Part 1. He's still fantastic in Part 3 but Kira remains the absolutely most original, creative, and themed villain in the entire series.

Second would be Pucci.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 28, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> Kira so far is indeed a very good villian but to me Dio still reigns over him. The most dissapointing villian in this series so far was Cars.



Cars was a million times better than Diavolo.


----------



## Fang (Mar 28, 2010)

Actually I would say either Akira or Keicho are better baddie than Diavolo, by a long shot. Akira man, rockstar and RHCP.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 28, 2010)

Who was Keicho again, Kiras father?


----------



## Fang (Mar 28, 2010)

Keicho was Okyuasu's older brother, you know the guy with the kick ass Bad Company Stand? 

Yoshiro is Yoshikage's dad.


----------



## Fang (Mar 28, 2010)

Wait what? Not really, if anything Part IV then Part 3 need the most attention before Part 5 then Part 7. Translators aren't suppose to literally impose the most direct statements or words over into the language their using because it will sound wrong in a way the native language won't.

For example, in Episode G in both Spanish and Portuguese translations, Saga says something about how his power is menacing and encompassing. Where as the literal connotations remain the same as it was in Japanese.

But in English it made out the statement to be "all knowing or all powerful". So not always does it work.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 28, 2010)

TWF said:


> Keicho was Okyuasu's older brother, you know the guy with the kick ass Bad Company Stand?
> 
> Yoshiro is Yoshikage's dad.



Oh yeah, that guy was pretty awesome


----------



## Pompous (Mar 28, 2010)

TWF said:


> Wait what? Not really, if anything Part IV then Part 3 need the most attention before Part 5 then Part 7. Translators aren't suppose to literally impose the most direct statements or words over into the language their using because it will sound wrong in a way the native language won't.
> 
> For example, in Episode G in both Spanish and Portuguese translations, Saga says something about how his power is menacing and encompassing. Where as the literal connotations remain the same as it was in Japanese.
> 
> But in English it made out the statement to be "all knowing or all powerful". So not always does it work.



All of Golden Wind is translated from Chinese, like the early volumes of Diamond. That's why you lose a lot of their personalities and such. It's well edited but the actual translation blows.  Part 3 has bad RAWs but the translations are solid.  Diamond translations eventually stop coming from Chinese RAWs but the editors fucking sucked.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 28, 2010)

Pompous said:


> All of Golden Wind is translated from *Chinese*, like the early volumes of Diamond. That's why you lose a lot of their personalities and such. It's well edited but the actual translation blows.  Part 3 has bad RAWs but the translations are solid.  Diamond translations eventually stop coming from Chinese RAWs but the editors fucking sucked.


I now realize that actually makes alot of sense due to strict tones for every word.

And while Dio being the coverboy villian for JJBA, Kira, Pucci, and Valentine are awesome.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 29, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Cars was a million times better than Diavolo.



I haven't gotten that far yet so I stand with what I orginally said.



TWF said:


> Actually I would say either Akira or Keicho are better baddie than Diavolo, by a long shot. Akira man, rockstar and RHCP.



Keicho was awesome and so was RHCP for awhile in the begining of part 4 (which i'm still working on) I thought that RHCP was the major baddie until the whole ordeal at that one certain alleyway an kira's first appearance.



TWF said:


> Dio was at his best in Part 1. He's still fantastic in Part 3 but Kira remains the absolutely most original, creative, and themed villain in the entire series.
> 
> Second would be Pucci.



I find the Dio's from part 1 and part 3 extremly differn't. Whenever I mention Dio I think of the vampire from part 1 not the stand user of part 3 (which I know is a vampire still).


----------



## Schneider (Mar 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> Wait what? Not really, if anything *Part IV then Part 3* need the most attention before Part 5 then Part 7. Translators aren't suppose to literally impose the most direct statements or words over into the language their using because it will sound wrong in a way the native language won't.
> 
> For example, in Episode G in both Spanish and Portuguese translations, Saga says something about how his power is menacing and encompassing. Where as the literal connotations remain the same as it was in Japanese.
> 
> But in English it made out the statement to be "all knowing or all powerful". So not always does it work.



no, part 3 then part 4. the scans look like tissue papers after you wiped your ass.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 29, 2010)

starting on stone ocean.

part 2 & 3 are the fucking best. ... tho now it's with more females in it.
i'll have to revise my opinion after reading stone ocean. :33


----------



## Stroev (Mar 29, 2010)

You will lurve Stone Ocean forever.


----------



## Fang (Mar 29, 2010)

Schneider said:


> no, part 3 then part 4. the scans look like tissue papers after you wiped your ass.



and the translations look like an autistic kid with Unknown's grammar tried to steam roll the dialogue in Part 4.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2010)

Part V dragged on for waaaaaay too long.


----------



## Papaya (Mar 29, 2010)

Can't stop imagining them in a chinese accent now.
Arg, forgot how bad these were. The translators must have blitzed the job.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Mar 29, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Part V dragged on for waaaaaay too long.



especially considering how lame it was.


----------



## Fang (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't think photoshop was in the mainstream when mangas like JJBA came out into the internet for the first time in the late 90's


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 29, 2010)

Just finished pt3. Took me a bit to really get into this series,but it was worth it. Looking forward to read pt4. It's a shame about the scans though.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 29, 2010)

I remember part 3 like a dream most of it's hazy but the really bad ass parts I still remember.

Y'know what's even more badass? A zeppelli =D


----------



## Papaya (Mar 29, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Just finished pt3. Took me a bit to really get into this series,but it was worth it. Looking forward to read pt4. It's a shame about the scans though.



It's like going through really old games, you just have to use your imagination a little. Imagine that it's not fuzzy and that every speech bubble has ora in it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 29, 2010)

BuggytheYonkou said:


> especially considering how lame it was.



I'm  currently finding it enjoyable.

Though I'm less that halfway through so maybe it starts to drag on later


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 29, 2010)

Papaya said:


> It's like going through really old games, you just have to use your imagination a little. Imagine that it's not fuzzy and that every speech bubble has ora in it.



there are some speach bubbles where it's obvious there saying something else and not ora,so I just guess at what they might be saying due to the situation at hand.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2010)

Part V had some amazing fights, though.

I'm thinking of anohter D4C set soon, once Nihilus finishes a request I made, then I'll have Ryoma make me a Getter batch from some stock I've found.


----------



## Fang (Mar 30, 2010)

Akira vs Josuke


----------



## Fang (Mar 30, 2010)

nice


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 30, 2010)

TWF said:


> nice



Nice find there TWF, I love how green is the main color focus in that picture since green is my favorite color.


Edit: Just noticed that your set changed TWF and I have to say it's bitchin


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 31, 2010)

Just finished Part 4! 

And i cant wait to read part 5 

XD


----------



## Pompous (Mar 31, 2010)

Either we get another SBR chapter tomorrow or it's going to be delayed for awhile.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 31, 2010)

Is SBR almost done with? i'm nowhere near to that part in the epic tale of JJBA but i'm just curious.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 31, 2010)

than any word on another part?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2010)

May have another chapter or two IIRC, I think the final battle is still going on.

And that is a classy sig, Pompous.


----------



## Pompous (Mar 31, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> Is SBR almost done with? i'm nowhere near to that part in the epic tale of JJBA but i'm just curious.


The scans are a few volumes behind Japan but the final battle should probably be finished in a few months


Stroev said:


> May have another chapter or two IIRC, I think the final battle is still going on.
> 
> And that is a classy sig, Pompous.



Thanks, I'm quite fond of it myself


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 31, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can read Araki's other works?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 31, 2010)

SBR is now my favorite part.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Apr 1, 2010)

Finished part 4 last night, I love how kira died..well now i'm off to begin part 5.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 1, 2010)

So I am on chapter 29 of SBR and


*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF Dio is a Dinosaur?


----------



## Fang (Apr 1, 2010)

Raptor Diego


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol it is so crazy I hope they explain it at some point.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 1, 2010)

TWF said:


> Raptor Diego



The best Dio


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 1, 2010)

I just found out why it happened that is pretty cool.I wonder if Dio has his own power though.


----------



## Dog of War (Apr 1, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> The best Dio



Hiss   boo


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Apr 1, 2010)

Diego can also turn people into DINOSAUR LAMPS FUCK YEA .


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Apr 2, 2010)

What I just read about dio in SBR in the above comments now makes me want to catch up in this series more than ever.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 4, 2010)

I schemed through the first chapter and for the most part its much cleaner than OM. ill look though more chapters more chapters later on since its so late and point out typos ect





This page is more mafia like than anything that came out of KHR
(Besides KRH Concept of rising to power)


----------



## Stroev (Apr 4, 2010)

Can't DL right now, but if the others are closer to what's posted above, then very nice.

Dino lamps should happen in the next 2 or 3 chapters, when Diego readies for the DDDDC fight with Wekapipo.


----------



## Papaya (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't know what Artie was posting; I was scanning part 4.

Looking back my scans are very hit and miss and just don't match the quality that's been used for now. I guess it's more about how long you'd be willing to wait for slightly better scans with decent text. As a comparison:

Own Scan average quality

Invincible Trio quality 

You really learn to appreciate the effort these guys put in after trying it.

Wekapipo Fight! Think I've seen a few of the spoilers for that actually, so much to look forward to.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 5, 2010)

Does any one of you know where to find the Phantom blood and Golden wind ps2 games, i've been searching them for months and can't find them anywhere.


----------



## ansoncarter (Apr 5, 2010)

Papaya said:


> Don't know what Artie was posting; I was scanning part 4.
> 
> Looking back my scans are very hit and miss and just don't match the quality that's been used for now. I guess it's more about how long you'd be willing to wait for slightly better scans with decent text. As a comparison:
> 
> ...



speed is by far the most important thing imo


----------



## Pompous (Apr 5, 2010)

Papaya said:


> Don't know what Artie was posting; I was scanning part 4.
> 
> Looking back my scans are very hit and miss and just don't match the quality that's been used for now. I guess it's more about how long you'd be willing to wait for slightly better scans with decent text. As a comparison:
> 
> ...


Yeah at least they made sure to do HQ stuff. Still, your stuff isn't too bad, it just needs some more proofreading and better scan quality. If I were you I'd try talking to the Invincible Trio I'm sure they could use a hand


the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Does any one of you know where to find the Phantom blood and Golden wind ps2 games, i've been searching them for months and can't find them anywhere.


I wish I did. 


ansoncarter said:


> speed is by far the most important thing imo


Oh god no.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Apr 5, 2010)

Trans are fine, it's mainly cleaning uo on some parts(and scans).

Those were originally on IO's website, so yeah.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 5, 2010)

Just finished DL JoJo 6251  should I post the link?


----------



## Papaya (Apr 6, 2010)

That's the book right? Is it translated?


----------



## Papaya (Apr 6, 2010)

Ooh pretty. I love how he's planted maps for each series and a proper timeline. Not much new art in there really but it's good to see everything with that quality. My favourite out of them's actually 83 and I don't even know what it's from, could be either part1 or Baoh, didn't read past that first chapter.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 6, 2010)

It is nice, I think it's from Baoh.

Anyways though this book really peaked my interest in his other seires. They all look like good reads. I just wish I could find them.


----------



## Papaya (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, Baoh's over here
Ch.17
Gonna have to read it soon too, can't even remember why I stopped, it's really good.


----------



## Honzou (Apr 6, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> Finished part 4 last night, I love how kira died..well now i'm off to begin part 5.



So am I.

From the other posts it sounds like Dio is back with a vengeance.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 7, 2010)

Started pt4 today. I heard before that the scans and trans aren't top notch,but damn.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

I just read 4 chapters and I have to ask, does it get better?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes it does after a while.It picks up especially in pt2,though pt3 was the one where I really got into it.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

Where does part 2 start ?


----------



## The Imp (Apr 7, 2010)

Freija said:


> Where does part 2 start ?



around chapter 40


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

I shall continue reading then.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 7, 2010)

Chapter 45   .


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2010)

YOU ARE SUPER RETARD


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

Just like you then


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Apr 7, 2010)

About to go back and finish reading this manga, I stop at the end of part 3. I also wanted to ask this question, if you can rate the different parts in the manga from good to bad how would put it ?


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 7, 2010)

Stevenh1990 said:


> About to go back and finish reading this manga, I stop at the end of part 3. I also wanted to ask this question, if you can rate the different parts in the manga from good to bad how would put it ?



Part 1 Good
Part 2 Good
Part 3 Good
Part 4 Amazing (my favorite)
Part 5 Terrible
Part 6 Great
Part 7 so far it's real good.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like I'll get bored around part 5.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 7, 2010)

Freija said:


> Looks like I'll get bored around part 5.



Part 5 was my least favorite part I hated it and it took me about 2 months to get threw it cause I just could not bring myself to read threw to the end.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm so turned off by the art in this manga though.


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2010)

Freija said:


> I'm so turned off by the art in this manga though.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 7, 2010)

Freija said:


> I'm so turned off by the art in this manga though.



I like it and it gets better.I think once you really get into it the story will pull you in more than anything.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 7, 2010)

Freija said:


> I'm so turned off by the art in this manga though.



Just enjoy the horribly proportioned characters and the awesome 80's style art. It gets pretty good in part 2 and part 3 is prefectly normal in terms of proportions. And his artstyle is fucking awesome and unique.


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2010)

I always liked early Part 3 to mid Part 4 art the best. Part 7's is out there too, but hilariously Part 1 is the goofiest.


----------



## Pompous (Apr 7, 2010)

Part 1 gets better though, especially at the end. (both in art and story, come to think of it) Just force yourself through it.


----------



## Keaton (Apr 7, 2010)

Part 5 seems to be hit-or-miss for most people. For me, it's my favourite part with Steel Ball Run.


----------



## Pompous (Apr 7, 2010)

Keaton said:


> Part 5 seems to be hit-or-miss for most people. For me, it's my favourite part with Steel Ball Run.


I know lots of people who adore Golden Wind. To be fair a lot of them are women but still... I do think the bad translations make some of the characters worse than they really are (namely Giorno and Diavolo) but I don't think that saves all the faults it has as a series.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 7, 2010)

I always found those freaky poses(Johny Bravo,some 80's glam metal bands and horrible soap opera acting comes to mind) in pt1 and pt2 hilarious.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 7, 2010)

So I'm one of the few people who like golden wind?


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2010)

Pompous said:


> I know lots of people who adore Golden Wind. To be fair a lot of them are women but still... I do think the bad translations make some of the characters worse than they really are (namely Giorno and Diavolo) but I don't think that saves all the faults it has as a series.



To my knowledge the only people who really seem to like it are you guessed it...Italian/Latin based fandoms and girls.

And translations have nothing to do with how boring Giorno and Diavolo were with their abilities and fights, just awful to follow up Jotaro and Josuke with Giorno and even worse with Dio and Kira to be succeeded by Diavolo.


----------



## Pompous (Apr 7, 2010)

TWF said:


> To my knowledge the only people who really seem to like it are you guessed it...Italian/Latin based fandoms and girls.
> 
> And translations have nothing to do with how boring Giorno and Diavolo were with their abilities and fights, just awful to follow up Jotaro and Josuke with Giorno and even worse with Dio and Kira to be succeeded by Diavolo.



Yeah I agree, I meant more along the lines of characterization. 

I mean Diavolo's grand masterplan was to have a group of his subordinates protect and bring his daughter to him so he could kill her himself because he was worried she might know what he looks like even though he can take on a different persona that looks nothing like the real him. What the fuck Araki that's just retarded.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2010)

Papaya said:


> The games are apparently import only.
> 
> 
> Found em quite easily on the us ebay and play asia if you're that interested. They didn't get great reviews though, I blame bandai, why'd Araky sign them up for it, Capcom would've done a decent job.



Well i was thinking more about cof cof pirate iso cof cof but thanks anyway.


About part 5, i don't dislike it but can't say i'm a big fan either, my biggest problems with it is that it feels like more of the same, there's too many battles and barely any story, the main character, Giorno, is pretty much the less important character in the entire story, and Diavolo was kind of disappointing. 
Must confess that some of my favorite things in Golden Wind were the appearances of Jotaro, Koichi and Polnareff.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 8, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> So I'm one of the few people who like golden wind?



It was ok. I liked it. Wasn't nearly as interesting Part 3 or Part 4. 

Jotaro and Kira just can never be surpassed in my eyes. Don't know how Enrico Pucci is going to turn out, but so far I like him more then Diavaolo.


----------



## Pompous (Apr 8, 2010)

I have to admit though, Diavolo's death is one of my favourite scenes in the series.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2010)

I've always enjoyed Part V a lot, but yeah it is the weakest part of the series.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 8, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> It was ok. I liked it. Wasn't nearly as interesting Part 3 or Part 4.
> 
> Jotaro and Kira just can never be surpassed in my eyes. Don't know how Enrico Pucci is going to turn out, but so far I like him more then Diavaolo.



Pucci is really cool but Dio and Kira still beat him.


----------



## Pompous (Apr 8, 2010)

CH 63 is just another one of Gyro's dumb jokes and not a full chapter btw


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 8, 2010)

lol, Magenta Magenta


*Spoiler*: __ 



His stand somehow gives him an infinite supply of oxygen and food, it also stops bodily functions.


----------



## Pompous (Apr 8, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> lol, Magenta Magenta
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No it just makes him invulnerable to drowning or starvation.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 8, 2010)

Pompous said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No it just makes him invulnerable to drowning or starvation.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I find it funny that any non stand user looking under the water would just find some guy curled up under the water.


----------



## Pompous (Apr 8, 2010)

It's quite the Cars-like situation.


----------



## Rykiel (Apr 8, 2010)

That Funny Valentine fanart made my day.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 8, 2010)

Pompous said:


> It's quite the Cars-like situation.



Wouldn't he resume thinking if found and brought to life? Then again, his stand prevents anyone interfering with him.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 8, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Wouldn't he resume thinking if found and brought to life? Then again, his stand prevents anyone interfering with him.



Well, he's self aware when he's using his stand, so he should feel the movement. 

Considering that his his stand's ability is to transfer all shock waves into the earth, wouldn't it be easy just to pick him up (possibly along with a large chunk of the ground that he's attached to) and ORA him?


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2010)

It's actually pretty disheartening to see the majority of Stands in SBR are more like objects/items than compared to Part 3 through Part 6. 

There's like what, three humanoid ones and Jesus right?


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 8, 2010)

TWF said:


> It's actually pretty disheartening to see the majority of Stands in SBR are more like objects/items than compared to Part 3 through Part 6.
> 
> There's like what, three humanoid ones and Jesus right?



It's probably so handguns aren't completely fucking worthless. Imagine if someone had star platinum, he'd be fucking invincible.


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2010)

Uh....Valentine does and his still doesn't give that much of an advantage but I see your point.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 8, 2010)

well, Guido Mista can potentially solo 80-90% of SBR.


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Jinibea (Apr 9, 2010)

BuggytheYonkou said:


> Pucci is really cool but Dio and Kira still beat him.



I figured. I got more into stone ocean today. Pucci is alright. Still no Dio or Kira. Sorry, but Dio and Kira made my villan expectations high for any villan of anyseries.

To Pompous- One of my favorite scenes too. 

Love your sig btw.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 9, 2010)

So just to clarify , could anyone explain about the parts of this series again ? I!m thinking of looking into it .


----------



## Papaya (Apr 9, 2010)

Gotta say I'm a massive fan of the properly simple stands in SBR, they just even out every fight and give Araki all the freedom to bring characters back into use later, earlier way too many specific stands were thrown in. Like Notorious, he literally had one weakness, stands shouldn't work that way.

Right, Lobo, if anyone tries to explain the series you'll sort of lose the whole sense of the series, and also know who dies where. It's way more exciting when you go through and sort of realise how the series is changing yourself.  

Part 1 - Is like your simple, classic story about rivalry. Starts up the manic araki style gradually. The story's set in Victorian England and follows Jonathon Joestar as his rich lifestyle gets changed by the arrival of lowerclass genius Dio Brando.
Part 2 - Similar to every adventure movie ever, more laidback but also more kickass than the last part. 
Part 3 - Things get interesting. Characters start to get really defined and bizarre. Includes giant talking chimps, microscopic and grand poker fights.
Part 4 - Fuck it, can't explain this. If you like good things, read this.
Etc.


----------



## Keaton (Apr 9, 2010)

Part 4 is like a slice-of-life mystery with a twist. Part 5 has mafia business, and Part 6 kind of continues the Joestar family's story.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 9, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> So just to clarify , could anyone explain about the parts of this series again ? I!m thinking of looking into it .



The parts are like story arcs, however instead of featuring the same characters in a new adventure, each part has his own main character, secondary characters and villains, this doesn't mean they are not related, the new main character is usually descendent of the previous hero, for example, part 2 hero is the grandson of part 1 hero and part 3 hero is the grandson of part 2 hero.
Many of the previous main characters and side characters return sometimes as secondary characters, for example part 2 hero is a very important secondary character in part 3 and part 4. 
Each part has his own plot but they are all more or less related to the actions of a certain character. 
Currently there are 7 parts.


----------



## Pompous (Apr 9, 2010)

TWF said:


> It's actually pretty disheartening to see the majority of Stands in SBR are more like objects/items than compared to Part 3 through Part 6.
> 
> There's like what, three humanoid ones and Jesus right?





Quelsatron said:


> It's probably so handguns aren't completely fucking worthless. Imagine if someone had star platinum, he'd be fucking invincible.





Papaya said:


> Gotta say I'm a massive fan of the properly simple stands in SBR, they just even out every fight and give Araki all the freedom to bring characters back into use later, earlier way too many specific stands were thrown in. Like Notorious, he literally had one weakness, stands shouldn't work that way.



What I miss is the puzzle solving aspect to the fights, sometimes it's still there but most of the time it's just a strange gunfight. On the other hand they feel more fluid and natural and not so much GOTTA GET CLOSE TO BEAT HIM UP. Don't really miss the humanoids much, they were overused anyway. 



Jinibea said:


> I figured. I got more into stone ocean today. Pucci is alright. Still no Dio or Kira. Sorry, but Dio and Kira made my villan expectations high for any villan of anyseries.
> 
> To Pompous- One of my favorite scenes too.
> 
> Love your sig btw.


Thanks


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 9, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> So just to clarify , could anyone explain about the parts of this series again ? I!m thinking of looking into it .



There 7 parts. Each one has a different main character, and a different story line.

There all part of the Joestar Bloodline.

Part 1-Sets it up, with the Joestar rivalry.
Part 2- Finishes off the Mask Story line.
Part 3- Are where the stands come in to the fighting system. This is like the last arc with the Joestar and the Dio Brando Rivalry.
Part 4- A slice of life story with a kickass villan. Basicly there's a strong evil force and Jotaro meets up with Josuke to get rid of it. There's not much traveling around like in the first three parts, but this part has the best villan.
Part 5- Mafia related. I don't even know how to explain this one with out given away spoilers.....

My opinion- Part 3 and 4 are the best in the series. Part 1 is going to be a little slow, but you will enjoy it as it goes on. Part 2 is amazing from the start. Same with three. Part 4 is a little slow at the begining, but after you get into it easily one of the past JJBA stories.
I had to force myself to read 5. I'm on part 6....its ok...better then 5. I need to finish reading it.
I haven't even looked into part 7.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 9, 2010)

I rate the villains like this:

Pucci = Kira >>> Dio >>> Cars = Funny Valentine >>> Diavolo


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 9, 2010)

I see it like this.

Dio=Kira > Pucci > everyone else


----------



## Rykiel (Apr 9, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Wouldn't he resume thinking if found and brought to life? Then again, his stand prevents anyone interfering with him.



Huh, I assumed he was in a permanent vegetable-like state after all that time waiting. That would be prevent him from disclosing Lucy's identity even if Diego somehow carefully cut the wires around him.


----------



## TicoTico (Apr 9, 2010)

Wham=Raptor Dio>>>Pucci=Dio (Stone Ocean onwards)>Kira>Funny Valentine>Dio>Diavolo (I didn't find him that bad)>Cars (not bad, just meh)

Really, I've got no complaints with any of the main baddies so far.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 9, 2010)

Main villain list:

Kira =/> Dio > Pucci > Cars > Valentine
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Diavolo


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2010)

Kira is the best


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Main villain list:
> 
> Kira =/> Dio > Pucci > Cars > Valentine
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Diavolo



BRING ME MY DAUGHTER TO ME AND PROTECT HER
SO
THAT

UHHH

I MAY KILL HER MYSELF

IMPECCABLE LOGIC


----------



## Dog of War (Apr 9, 2010)

Why is Jinibea still posting in this thread.


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2010)

the above poster who is obviously a quality poster


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 9, 2010)

an honorable bastion of truth


----------



## valerian (Apr 10, 2010)

Kira had spiffing suits.


----------



## Papaya (Apr 11, 2010)

Why all the diavolo hate, he had easily the most interesting stand of the whole series, a multiple personality disorder, punched a bleedin hole through bucciarati and just overall rocked part 5. 

So what if his plan sucked, he still pulled off more than the president's even dreamt of. And he would have won no problem if Giorno's hack of a stand didn't appear.


----------



## Fang (Apr 11, 2010)

He had no personality whatsoever save for Doppio (who is a separate character anyways technically)...his motives and character behavior were completely lackluster and asinine and he was an attempt at a Dio Clone gone very very bad.

And most interesting Stand? How....the presentation of its ability was almost too hard to make sense of at all and because of it we had to have GER which is an ass pull Stand it itself since there was no way Giorno, Mista, Trish, and Brucci could beat him otherwise.

King Crimson was interesting, but its time power was stupid and Diavolo was just fucking boring.


----------



## Papaya (Apr 11, 2010)

I sort of see what you're saying, when he did appear he didn't exactly get many lines and totally was shown as the emotionless villian. But that's what he was, the behind the scenes master criminal. The way that the multi personality thing panned out worked brilliantly (That whole spirit mixup towards the end was class, same with the little fortune telling playout) and the personality that was shown, that of Doppio's was eccentric and pretty interesting. Having a badass, but unshowing real personality was to be expected really.

The time power was creative and fitting, just really messy, but figuring it out (and then being ballsdeep confused again) was interesting anyway. Calling it a Dio clone's unfair, I guess at the end of the day it was about the character's multiple personalitys not making up for the staleness of the mafia ego.

That pink hair's still legendary.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 11, 2010)

Even with all his faults, Diavolo is amazing compared to Aizen and Madara.


----------



## Keaton (Apr 11, 2010)

A mafia boss with a split personality who just wants to kill everyone to stay unknown sounds pretty cool to me.


----------



## Papaya (Apr 11, 2010)

Exactly! That's the spirit.


----------



## Keaton (Apr 11, 2010)

But I still have a feeling that Valentine is going to be my favourite villain after SBR ends.


----------



## Papaya (Apr 11, 2010)

Nah, he's got the scars but nothing to prove it. I'm sure he'll pull some insane stunts in no time of course. 

Aint got nothin on Dio


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Apr 11, 2010)

So i'm almost done with part 4 and Kira is cool but what makes him better than or equal to Dio as a villian ? He is more pimping .


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 11, 2010)

Stevenh1990 said:


> So i'm almost done with part 4 and Kira is cool but what makes him better than or equal to Dio as a villian ? He is more pimping .



Its more taste really.


Kira was alot better for me cause he was different. He wanted a normal life where he can live with his weird habits. Those killing anyone who saw it as awfull or distastefull.  It was different an excecuted well.

Nothing wrong with Dio either.


----------



## Rykiel (Apr 11, 2010)

Yup, the way Kira is presented is what makes him such a memorable villain. With the other villains you get an interesting backstory and a few quirky habits, but with Kira you get an all out dissection his demented character right down to how he measures his toe-nails and pops boners to Mona Lisa's hands. 

And his fashion sense is so. fucking. fly.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 11, 2010)

Rykiel said:


> Yup, the way Kira is presented is what makes him such a memorable villain. With the other villains you get an interesting backstory and a few quirky habits, but with Kira you get an all out dissection his demented character right down to how he measures his toe-nails and pops boners to Mona Lisa's hands.
> 
> And his fashion sense is so. fucking. fly.


Agree


I mean they even franchised his fucking tie.


----------



## Dog of War (Apr 11, 2010)

That was cowardly, Jinibea.


----------



## Fang (Apr 11, 2010)

is there some shenanigans coming on here


----------



## Dog of War (Apr 11, 2010)

At least I can be safe in the knowledge Malazan has too many big words for Magellan to follow.


----------



## Fang (Apr 12, 2010)

lol              Kira


----------



## Stroev (Apr 12, 2010)

Kira is the definition of suave.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 12, 2010)

Who's the guy at the bottom?

Also why you be sealed? 

I need to rep you for this.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 12, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Who's the guy at the bottom?



Diego Brando


----------



## Fang (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't get how Jolyne is moe


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 13, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Who's the guy at the bottom?
> 
> Also why you be sealed?
> 
> I need to rep you for this.



Cause I'm section banned from the OBD


----------



## Proxy (Apr 13, 2010)

Speedwagon


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 13, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Cause I'm section* banned from the OBD*



Heresy.

Also new chapter.


----------



## Papaya (Apr 13, 2010)

TWF said:


> I don't get how Jolyne is moe




She really isn't that moe though, it's only really the mousy bit.
Actually wait, how's the underground guy Ever been moe? That's plain weird.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 13, 2010)

How is Doval or whatever he'd called moe, or even fabulous.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 13, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> How is Doval or whatever he'd called moe, or even fabulous.


Who're you talking about? Speedwagon?


Papaya said:


> She really isn't that moe though, it's only really the mousy bit.
> Actually wait, how's the underground guy Ever been moe? That's plain weird.



Probably because he's a patient and under that doctors care, you know how helpless people like little sisters are considered moe? Yeah.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 13, 2010)

Kira 

By far, the greatest villain of the series. Well okay, there is just Caars who is better than him


----------



## Keaton (Apr 13, 2010)

Har har Johnny Moestar! :ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 13, 2010)

Poor Cars.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 13, 2010)

My favorite chapters are coming up!


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 13, 2010)

Is Diego vs. Valentine Coming up?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 13, 2010)

Should be next chapter or two. Recent ones are up at OM.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 14, 2010)

> Who're you talking about? Speedwagon?



No the guy who's title is Batshit fabulous moe.

I'm pretty sure that's the mafia boss in part 5.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, that's Doppio not Diavolo ... or are they the same


----------



## Stroev (Apr 14, 2010)

If two different personalites are the same to you, then yes.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 14, 2010)

Part 5 was awesome. 
Gold Exp Req looked awesome
to bad one of my favorite characters had to die


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 14, 2010)

ArtieBoy said:


> Part 5 was awesome.
> Gold Exp Req looked awesome
> to bad one of my favorite characters had to die



All I have to say about this is ewwww.

Lol but to each there own I suppose.


----------



## Rykiel (Apr 15, 2010)

ArtieBoy said:


> Part 5 was awesome.
> Gold Exp Req looked awesome
> to bad one of my favorite characters had to die



You had better be talking about Bucciarati. cuz if you actually weeped over Diavolo's demise, I'd wipe the floor with you >: (


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 15, 2010)

Rykiel said:


> You had better be talking about *Bucciarati*. cuz if you actually weeped over Diavolo's demise, I'd wipe the floor with you >: (



Good character right there.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 15, 2010)

Concerning Doppio/Diavolo had araki ever explained why their respective bodies change ?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 15, 2010)

Rykiel said:


> You had better be talking about Bucciarati. cuz if you actually weeped over Diavolo's demise, I'd wipe the floor with you >: (



Bucciarati was the only person in part 5 who was even cool.I like him alot and was upset when he died,I also really liked his stand ability.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 15, 2010)

Rykiel said:


> You had better be talking about Bucciarati. cuz if you actually weeped over Diavolo's demise, I'd wipe the floor with you >: (



If he comes back and claims Diavlo was his favorite i'm quoting these post.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 17, 2010)

ArtieBoy said:


> Part 5 was awesome.
> Gold Exp Req looked awesome
> to bad one of my favorite characters had to die



I can only say 

:GioGio


----------



## Punpun (Apr 17, 2010)

Today, i went to the Fnac ( equivalent of Virgin ) to buy Rohan au Louvre in color 

Infortunately I haven't been able to buy it because of technical problem ... what a sad day 


Ps: Part 5 was the worst of all JJBA.


----------



## firefist (Apr 17, 2010)

finished part 3.









 wonderful.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 17, 2010)

Firefist said:


> finished part 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy Part 4 it is my favorite part.


----------



## firefist (Apr 17, 2010)

BuggytheYonkou said:


> Enjoy Part 4 it is my favorite part.



I already read the first two chaps of part 4 and I must say I'm quite surprised that Joseph is Josukes father.
I guess there won't be any Hamon techniques anymore?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 17, 2010)

As far as I remember, no. Just awesome stand.

Killer Queen


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 17, 2010)

Firefist said:


> I already read the first two chaps of part 4 and I must say I'm quite surprised that Joseph is Josukes father.
> I guess there won't be any Hamon techniques anymore?



Yeah I am afraid not.

It is all about stands now.


----------



## valerian (Apr 17, 2010)

BuggytheYonkou said:


> Enjoy Part 4 it is my favorite part.



And the scans make it all the more better


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> And the scans make it all the more better



Lol if really high quality scans came out I would read it over.


----------



## firefist (Apr 17, 2010)

kind of sad news, I liked the Hamon fighting style.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 17, 2010)

The quality of Part 4 scans really turned me off 


As awesome this fighting style was, he can't compare with stands system. Araki  is trully a genius.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 17, 2010)

Mandom said:


> The quality of Part 4 scans really turned me off
> 
> 
> As awesome this fighting style was, he can"t compare with the system of stands. Araki  is trully a genius.



I was like wah!? at first about the scans but as I read on I just liked the Characters and Story so much I forgave them.


----------



## firefist (Apr 17, 2010)

yeah, the Stands are awesome. I remember knowing of Jotaro's and Dio's Stand before I started it, and thought all Stands would be more or less like that. But the variety was truly amazing.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 17, 2010)

I was wondering does Mountain Tim and Hotpants have official colors?


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 17, 2010)

Hot Pants is pink on the Banpresto models, not sure about Mountain Tim.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 17, 2010)

Firefist said:


> I already read the first two chaps of part 4 and I must say I'm quite surprised that Joseph is Josukes father.
> I guess there won't be any Hamon techniques anymore?



Joseph is that awesome.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Apr 17, 2010)

This manga is great but I am the only one that laughs at all the gay poses that the author make the characters do ? Thank god my favorite charater Jotaro got lucky .


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 17, 2010)

Gay?

I thinks it's unique and adds to his art.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 17, 2010)

It's not gay, It's fabulous.


----------



## Fang (Apr 17, 2010)

Dog of War banned

this is an outrage


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Joseph is that awesome.



HE will KILL YOU WITH HIS BALLS.


To bad he had to grow old.

I still say part 3 Joseph is what Part 4 should have looked like.


----------



## firefist (Apr 18, 2010)

Stevenh1990 said:


> This manga is great but I am the only one that laughs at all the gay poses that the author make the characters do ? Thank god my favorite charater Jotaro got lucky .



the poses are pure awesomeness.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LqGOeJNYFI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2010)

Firefist said:


> I already read the first two chaps of part 4 and I must say I'm quite surprised that Joseph is Josukes father.
> I guess there won't be any Hamon techniques anymore?



Well,Joseph is boss.



Stevenh1990 said:


> This manga is great but I am the only one that laughs at all the gay poses that the author make the characters do ? Thank god my favorite charater Jotaro got lucky .



Those poses were sure weird at first.

Like I said before they reminded me of some glam metal bands and Johny Bravo.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 18, 2010)

Joseph is the most badass/awesome/ ... JoJo.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 18, 2010)

Agree, Joseph is my favorite Jojo.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm reading Battle Tendency at the moment and I like Joseph a lot more then Jonathan.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 18, 2010)

Battle tendency


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 18, 2010)

I see that Bluebeard's reading JJBA


----------



## firefist (Apr 18, 2010)

Joseph is really awesome. I wonder why Battle Tendency isn't as popular as Stardust Crusaders.
Jonathan is awesome, too. Truly a gentleman.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 18, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> I see that Bluebeard's reading JJBA



I read Phantom Blood like two years ago and finally decided to read Battle Tendency. 

Phantom Blood had a few highlights, but so far I'm enjoying Battle Tendency more. There's Joseph, Stroheim, the Wedding Rings, and Cars of course.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol, ok so guys what are your favorite poses in the manga ?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 18, 2010)

post-road roller-da WRYYYYYYY pose


----------



## Punpun (Apr 18, 2010)

All poses from Joseph and Cesar in Battle tendency


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 18, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> I read Phantom Blood like two years ago and finally decided to read Battle Tendency.
> 
> Phantom Blood had a few highlights, but so far I'm enjoying Battle Tendency more. There's Joseph, Stroheim, the Wedding Rings, and Cars of course.



Stardust Crusaders and Diamond is Unbreakable > Battle Tendency


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 18, 2010)

Wrong.**


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 18, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Wrong.**



Jotaro Kujo and Kira bitch


----------



## Punpun (Apr 18, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> *Battle Tendency > Stardust Crusaders and Diamond is Unbreakable *



Fixed for you


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 18, 2010)

Is Josuke technically a Joestar cause if so he is my favorite one.If not I really like Johnny.

Mandom must not be a fan of Stands.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 18, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Jotaro Kujo and Kira bitch


Kira was awesome, Jotaro is my second least favorite JoJo.



Mandom said:


> Fixed for you


Right


BuggytheYonkou said:


> Is Josuke technically a Joestar cause if so he is my favorite one.If not I really like Johnny.
> 
> Mandom must not be a fan of Stands.


Josuke is a Joestar, he just has his mom's last name. Josuke is my second favorite JoJo.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 18, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Fixed for you



Shouldn't matter anyways. The first 4 parts of the JJBA series > Anything else in Shounen 

Part 5 was alright. I liked One piece and FMA better. 

I can't get into part 6... decided to take a break and read Veritas and SDK.


Jotaro>Joesph>Jonathan> Josuke. When it comes to the JoJos.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Joseph is awesome indeed.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 18, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Shouldn't matter anyways. The first 4 parts of the JJBA series > Anything else in Shounen
> 
> Part 5 was alright. I liked One piece and FMA better.
> 
> ...



Part 6 is good you just have to push threw the beginning.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 18, 2010)

BuggytheYonkou said:


> Part 6 is good you just have to push threw the beginning.



I'm on chapter 61. 

I just can't get into the characters. Jolyne is ok I actually like her, and Pucci is ok too.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 18, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I'm on chapter 61.
> 
> I just can't get into the characters. Jolyne is ok I actually like her, and Pucci is ok too.



F.F. and Weather Report are my favorite characters from that part.

Anasui is really awesome,everyone else was pretty meh to me.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sometime ago I drew this character. Recognize who it is?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 18, 2010)

You are right Jinibea 

Oh and don't misunderstand me, I love the concept of Stands but IMO Battle tendancy is better.

Edit: Isn't it Jonathan's wife


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Edit: Isn't it Jonathan's wife



Yes 

Erina  Joestar


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 18, 2010)

BuggytheYonkou said:


> F.F. and Weather Report are my favorite characters from that part.
> 
> Anasui is really awesome,everyone else was pretty meh to me.


Hmmm I'm almost down with SDK. When I am I will finish Part 6. Then work on part 7.


> You are right Jinibea


Yay!



> Oh and don't misunderstand me, I love the concept of Stands but IMO Battle tendancy is better.



Both fighting styles are good. I didn't honestly think I would like the ripple/harmon fighting style when it was first introduced but hey. I was proven wrong.



> Edit: Isn't it Jonathan's wife



I think so


----------



## Punpun (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah it is  

And yes, who could have thought that Balls and Soap bubbles would have been this dangerous/awesome


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree I started Jojo's because I watched the Anime Adaptation of Part 3.Then I started to read and I was like wait where are the Stands,I didn't think I was going to enjoy the Hamon style but I was wrong it was awesome.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 18, 2010)

Pretty much the same for me  except I was expecting to see Dio with the world right from the beginning


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 18, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Yeah it is
> 
> And yes, who could have thought that Balls and Soap bubbles would have been this dangerous/awesome




Balls and Soap > Ninja


EDIT: I started reading JJBA because all the hype it got. Which I never give into hype, but I wanted to check it out anyways.

Hooked after part 1. Which is good because if I read the Diavlo crap first then I probably wouldn't have picked it back up.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone knows where to get the movie adaptation of part one "phantom blood"???


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 18, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> Anyone knows where to get the movie adaptation of part one "phantom blood"???



I heard it was never released on DVD.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 18, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> Anyone knows where to get the movie adaptation of part one "phantom blood"???



I was lucky to order all the Part 3 Anime Adaption videos.

I don't know what to tell you about the phantom blood one. Hardest to fine. I just gave up on it.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 18, 2010)

BuggytheYonkou said:


> I heard it was never released on DVD.



 -cries for the rest of the day and becomes temporally emo-



Jinibea said:


> I don't know what to tell you about the phantom blood one. Hardest to fine. I just gave up on it.



Same here.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 18, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> -cries for the rest of the day and becomes temporally emo-



I was upset also.I wanted to get my friend to watch it to try and get him into the series.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 18, 2010)

BuggytheYonkou said:


> I was upset also.I wanted to get my friend to watch it to try and get him into the series.



Indeed it sucks.


----------



## firefist (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah the Phantom Blood movie was never released on dvd, only the trailers on youtube.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 18, 2010)

I wonder why it was never released.


----------



## firefist (Apr 18, 2010)

some user on myanimelist posted this:



> this movie will never come out for dvd for a reason. it looks like araki got REALLY pissed with the productors, because they have cut some scenes. even Speedwagon wasn't in the movie.
> 
> I feel kinda glad, because there wouldn't be a way that I would like something from jojo that araki-san wouldn't approve.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 18, 2010)

Firefist said:


> some user on myanimelist posted this:



ahhh ok then I am not so upset anymore.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 18, 2010)

JJBA deserves an full anime


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 19, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> JJBA deserves an full anime



FROM START TO WERE IT IS NOW!
if i got rich i would pay the japanese people to do so


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 19, 2010)

It would be the greatest anime ever.

Imagine Kira Yoshikage animated.


----------



## firefist (Apr 19, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> JJBA deserves an full anime



true. so very true.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 19, 2010)

Kira & Killer Queen animated 

Joseph animated


----------



## .access timeco. (Apr 19, 2010)

It would also mean Snail!Jolyne and Snail!Hermes animated D:


----------



## Fang (Apr 19, 2010)

The whole reason why JJBA will never be animated is because you can't animate Araki's style its simply fucking impossible


----------



## firefist (Apr 19, 2010)

What about the OVA?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 19, 2010)

Araki art have greatly improve since then 

Ps: tell me if you don't understand what I am typing.


----------



## Pompous (Apr 19, 2010)

Firefist said:


> What about the OVA?



It butchered the art and isn't particularly well animated


----------



## firefist (Apr 19, 2010)

Pompous said:


> It butchered the art and isn't particularly well animated



hm, I had the feeling that the style wasn't well adapted. The faces looked alot different especially Jotaro's.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 19, 2010)

Jotaro is like "How come?" lol


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 19, 2010)

TWF said:


> The whole reason why JJBA will never be animated is because you can't animate Araki's style its simply fucking impossible



The person who somehow manages to do so will live in the annals of history forever.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 20, 2010)

The Jotaro vs Dio fight in the OVA was cool though. They were using they're stands to throw buildings at each other


----------



## firefist (Apr 20, 2010)

but it lacked steamrollers.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 20, 2010)

Firefist said:


> hm, I had the feeling that the style wasn't well adapted. The faces looked alot different especially Jotaro's.



They looked like Part 1 characters.

Which although not that bad is nowhere near what the actual part 3 was, or the later parts.


----------



## Keaton (Apr 20, 2010)

Firefist said:


> but it lacked steamrollers.



Oil tankers for bigger explosions!   Still can't beat steamrollers though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 25, 2010)

Finished reading Part Two.

My thoughts: Joseph was awesome. Lisa Lisa was awesome. The chariot race was also beast as well. I have to say though, I liked Wham a lot better then Cars. Cars was okay though. The ending overall felt a little rushed, but I was generally satisfied with the ending. Especially since Cars is lost in space .


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 25, 2010)

I liked Wham more as well.

I hope you're not too used to the way things worked in the first two parts, because part3 is very different. It took me a while to accept the changes.


----------



## firefist (Apr 25, 2010)

I think everybody aggrees that Wham was a better villain than Cars.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 25, 2010)

nah, Cars was badass. 

Come on; the moment where he tricked Lisa Lisa was epic


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 25, 2010)

Firefist said:


> I think everybody aggrees that Wham was a better villain than Cars.



Amen      .


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 25, 2010)

Firefist said:


> I think everybody aggrees that Wham was a better villain than Cars.



You can never go wrong with this.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 25, 2010)

Mandom said:


> nah, Cars was badass.
> 
> Come on; the moment where he tricked Lisa Lisa was epic



meh

I liked that part, but besides that and his Ultimate form, he seemed a little bland to me compared to Wham.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2010)

So,I just finished the part with Rohan Kishibe.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I presume the person who helped child Josuke and his mother in the snow storm was Josuke from the future?...


----------



## Punpun (Apr 25, 2010)

That's because Wham was the one who interacted the most with Joseph.

But nah, IMO Wham was more a stereotypical villain while Caars was ... different. Or at least, it's how I perceived it. 

Edit: We know absolutely nothing about this guy.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 25, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> So,I just finished the part with Rohan Kishibe.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nah we never find out who he is, he's just a badass with a pompadour


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2010)

I see. Would have been interesting though.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Apr 25, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> It would be the greatest anime ever.
> 
> Imagine Kira Yoshikage animated.



that indeed would be awesome



Firefist said:


> I think everybody aggrees that Wham was a better villain than Cars.



I would have to agree Wham's fights were also more entertaining too. Especially his fight against Zeppelli and that chariot race battle was beyond epic. I still put that as the best JJBA fight ever why? chariots FTW.

I'm slowly reading part 5 and the reason why i'm reading it slowly is because it's not as interesting as part 4.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 25, 2010)

Who knows maybe Araki's planning is so great that part 8 or 9 will have time traveling.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Apr 25, 2010)

oooh time travel and have the character(s) show up during the course of differn't parts for differn't reasons this would give araki a good excuse to use characters that are gone.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 25, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Who knows maybe Araki's planning is so great that part 8 or 9 will have time traveling.



I'm honestly surprised it hasn't been used yet, when we have over a hundered stands and all the main villains have time powers.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 25, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> I'm honestly surprised it hasn't been used yet, when we have over a hundered stands and all the main villains have time powers.



 a Time Lord with a Stand.

I guess it hasn't been used since it wouldn't be a strong offensive power, and the whole murder while young might just get to convoluted.

Though it could work if it had the current Jojo follow the time traveler through different times and dimensions interacting with the old Jojos, like Kamen Rider Decade except not crap.



Also I think the final part of JJBA will have a protagonist named Jojo, who has no last name.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 25, 2010)

Crazy Diamond learns how to travel back in time to stop Pucci.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 25, 2010)

Nah, Joseph (young) discovers the true power of his stand, yeah he has one, and then go back in time to kill Pucci


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if there was ever a female Big Bad for JoJo, seeing as I haven't read the whole story, but know most of the villains.

Has there been a female big bad though?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry no female main villain as of yet.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 25, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> oooh time travel and have the character(s) show up during the course of differn't parts for differn't reasons this would give araki a good excuse to use characters that are gone.



I would love this idea. I also think it would be cool if all the main good guys have interactions with each other. Same with the villans. Maybe a little missmatch. Josuke meeting (destryoing) diavlo would always be nice.


----------



## Dog of War (Apr 25, 2010)

Seriously, what the fuck Jinibea.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 25, 2010)

Dog of War said:


> Seriously, what the fuck Jinibea.



?................


----------



## Dog of War (Apr 25, 2010)

Magellan how many times must I tell you off


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 25, 2010)

Dog of War said:


> Magellan how many times must I tell you off



The fact that your even wasting your time on such a thing is laughable. 

I mean alot of people have a problem with me, but they take it to pm or chats. Not in a thread, but then again you probably just want my attention.Your obviously not grown enough to play nice with the other kids. So all treat you like a baby and play along with your games. Make you feel like you accomplished something.  We all happy now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> Crazy Diamond learns how to travel back in time to stop Pucci.



No better, All Jojo's vs Super Dio.

Super Dio will be a dinosaur vampire, who somehow gained the Pillar men abilities as well, who can also stop time and has a Requiem arrow.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Apr 26, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> I would love this idea. I also think it would be cool if all the main good guys have interactions with each other. Same with the villans. Maybe a little missmatch. Josuke meeting (destryoing) diavlo would always be nice.



that indeed would be neat


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 26, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> No better, All Jojo's vs Super Dio.
> 
> Super Dio will be a dinosaur vampire, who somehow gained the Pillar men abilities as well, who can also stop time and has a Requiem arrow.



I can't even think what would take to defeat that Super Dio.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 26, 2010)

That would be awesome. All JoJo's vs. Dai Dio


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 26, 2010)

If all of the blood in Old Joseph's body was from Dio's legs...

Shouldn't Joseph be a vampire?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2010)

Did it ever say that he died?

that would also explain why he doesn't eat meat it makes him want blood.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 27, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I can't even think what would take to defeat that Super Dio.


But you've gotta admit that would be one _helluva_ battle if Araki were to orchestrate it.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Vampire Joseph.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 27, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> I'm still waiting for Vampire Joseph.



If Joesph was a vampire then why did he age so much over the course of part 3 and 4?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 27, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> If Joesph was a vampire then why did he age so much over the course of part 3 and 4?



CIS, he didn't drink anyone's blood.

Or he used the stone of Asia to purify himself

Ultimate vampire Joseph Joestar?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 27, 2010)

Araki probably just forgot.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Apr 27, 2010)

lol I always wondered why he wasn't a vampire.I wonder if it will ever be explained.


----------



## firefist (Apr 28, 2010)

basic vampire rules don't apply here (except the afraid of the sun thing)
srsly, drinking blood by pushing the fingers into someone? 

btw, I finally watched the OVA (1993). It was quite good, but many scenes were missing, altered etc. But the Dio fight was enjoyable.


----------



## valerian (Apr 28, 2010)

Joestar blood > vampire blood


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 28, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> CIS, he didn't drink anyone's blood.
> 
> Or he used the stone of Asia to purify himself
> 
> Ultimate vampire Joseph Joestar?



Actually this explains why he looks old no blood drinking + no Harmon cause he would die equals old.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 28, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> If Joesph was a vampire then why did he age so much over the course of part 3 and 4?



Actually part 2 and 3 had the largest jump, remember Lisa Lisa looked 20 when she was 50, although Joseph was 67 he should have just started to get white hair.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, Araki just forgot, since Joseph was literally bathing in sunlight.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 30, 2010)

Where's the scene in part 3 where Kakyoin and Polnareff do a knuckle touch?

I wanna make a macro out of it.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2010)

That's when they fight a girl who traps them on her mouth 

Searching it ...

Chap 181 page 5 

Chapter 49

My pleasure


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 30, 2010)

Fuck yes thanks


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 30, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> Well, Araki just forgot, since Joseph was literally bathing in sunlight.



SWF issue ULTRA SUNBLOCK keeps 100% of all ultraviolet rays out.

The rest of the light won't hurt Joseph.


----------



## valerian (Apr 30, 2010)

Polnareff should of been the main character of Part 5.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2010)

Polnareff in a turtle 

Jotaro, where do you find those avatars


----------



## firefist (Apr 30, 2010)

I had the feeling that Polnareff got more screentime/fights than anyone else in part 3.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2010)

Personnaly, i'm going with Jotaro for this


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 30, 2010)

Joseph needed an actual fight in part 3.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2010)

Nah, Joseph should had died being young


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 30, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Polnareff should of been the main character of Part 5.


Agreed.


Firefist said:


> I had the feeling that Polnareff got more screentime/fights than anyone else in part 3.



Pfft Iggy should have been the main one after Jotaro.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 2, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> Joseph needed an actual fight in part 3.



But there were no more vampires.


----------



## Punpun (May 2, 2010)

There was Ice cream. 

Actually Joseph powned the darby brother. (the one with the game)


----------



## noobthemusical (May 2, 2010)

Ice Cream is very high tier though.


----------



## Punpun (May 2, 2010)

So is Joseph. 

IE, Joseph would had been able to make Ice Cream eat himself


----------



## Sazabi24 (May 2, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> But there were no more vampires.



There was the guy with the face on the back of his head


----------



## noobthemusical (May 2, 2010)

WHO          ?


----------



## Sazabi24 (May 2, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> WHO          ?



The idiot guy whose stand ability was to grow a face on the back of his head.


----------



## Stroev (May 2, 2010)

There were lots of idiots in Part 3, 4, and 5. And Gyro acting like one in the SBR short.


----------



## Punpun (May 2, 2010)

Actually Gyro is awesome on those side story ... 

... Even Johny is taking notes of him


----------



## noobthemusical (May 2, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> The idiot guy whose stand ability was to grow a face on the back of his head.



Hmm okay, I guess theres him.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 4, 2010)

read V.13 of JJBA

My thoughts: Jotaro is awesome (although, I liked Joseph better). Abdul is pretty interesting and I'm happy to see a black character in a Manga. Joseph is the same as usual, but now he is old, and less hip which was the thing I liked about his character mainly. I don't really like Noriaki, and I can only hope he improves, because his battle with Tower of Gray, I think, was terrible as well. But hey, it had a promising start. Plot seems interesting, and poor Holly


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 5, 2010)

Just Found my favorite character in Part 6 

So my favorite characters in each of the JJBA series are the characters that IMO have the most personality  like Part 1 was Strangely Speed Wagon now that i look back on it 2 Probably JoJo for sure he did some pretty outrageous things
3 Polenarf  (sorry if i spelled his name for like the 3x) 4 Koichi  5 Mista. and now this guy i dont know how to spell his name though. 

but most if not all of the characters in JJBA stand out in someway shape or form which is y i love the series


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2010)

Pic not working man


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 5, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Pic not working man



ever sense i started using google chrome this has been happening alot


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2010)

Use Opera it's better.


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 5, 2010)

Chapter 4 link


----------



## Jinibea (May 5, 2010)

So i'm finally interested in JJBA stone ocean. 

Weather Report is just....


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 5, 2010)

Weather Report is awesome I also like F.F. alot.


----------



## Punpun (May 5, 2010)

At first Annasui was supposed to be a girl not a boy 

Fuck'n editors


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 5, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> So i'm finally interested in JJBA stone ocean.
> 
> Weather Report is just....



yea he's one of my favorites too

Stands on his toes talks with his mouth closed so he has to get in your face to talk to you...
HOW DOES HE COME UP WITH THIS?


----------



## Jinibea (May 5, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Weather Report is awesome I also like F.F. alot.


F.F is alright. I like Jolyne way better. Although thats because im such a fan of her father that I can't help but like his spawn. 


Mandom said:


> At first Annasui was supposed to be a girl not a boy
> 
> Fuck'n editors



Why did they change it?


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 5, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> F.F is alright. I like Jolyne way better. Although thats because im such a fan of her father that I can't help but like his spawn.
> 
> 
> Why did they change it?



Yea I like Jolyne the most out of the females too but FF is cool. she can be pretty funny too

to sexy


----------



## Porcelain (May 5, 2010)

Glorious manga


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 5, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> read V.13 of JJBA
> 
> My thoughts: Jotaro is awesome (although, I liked Joseph better). Abdul is pretty interesting and I'm happy to see a black character in a Manga. Joseph is the same as usual, but now he is old, and less hip which was the thing I liked about his character mainly. I don't really like Noriaki, and I can only hope he improves, because his battle with Hierophant Green was terrible as well. But hey, it had a promising start. Plot seems interesting, and poor Holly


Abdul looks more indian than black


----------



## Fang (May 5, 2010)

Abdul is Egyptian.


----------



## Bilaal (May 5, 2010)

Part 6 was awesome from the get go for me.

Probably because Jolyne is awesome.


----------



## Stroev (May 5, 2010)

Annasui is fine as a dude.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> F.F is alright. I like Jolyne way better. Although thats because im such a fan of her father that I can't help but like his spawn.
> 
> 
> Why did they change it?



I think he probably wanted to give Jolyne a love interest and didn't feel like making something new.


----------



## Punpun (May 6, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> F.F is alright. I like Jolyne way better. Although thats because im such a fan of her father that I can't help but like his spawn.
> 
> 
> Why did they change it?



Shonen jump at the time.


----------



## αshɘs (May 6, 2010)

Read the chapters with Kira's introduction today. I can tell this going to get really awesome.

...Fatty.


----------



## Punpun (May 6, 2010)

Ya know, you just don't try to fuck kira. 

Fatty got what he deserved.


----------



## αshɘs (May 7, 2010)

Man, Kira's an awesome bastard.


----------



## Jinibea (May 7, 2010)

Fatty comapred himself to Jotaro. 

He needed to die


----------



## Punpun (May 7, 2010)

This guy was fucking funny. 

And the dice game against Rohan was pure awesomeness. :33


----------



## Jinibea (May 7, 2010)

Mandom said:


> This guy was fucking funny.
> 
> And the dice game against Rohan was pure awesomeness. :33



Anything with Rohan Kishibe is usually awesome. 

Loved the allien too. I wasn't expecting it so it was a nice experience for me.


----------



## Punpun (May 7, 2010)

Yay 

By the way, have someone read the "Rohan au Louvre" ?

He is a fucking pimp/awesome/badass in it.


----------



## Sazabi24 (May 7, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Yay
> 
> By the way, have someone read the "Rohan au Louvre" ?
> 
> He is a fucking pimp/awesome/badass in it.



You have it?

Links?


----------



## Punpun (May 7, 2010)

Yay, I have it. 

But no links, i bought it


----------



## Stroev (May 7, 2010)

Lucky, lucky mandom.


----------



## Jinibea (May 8, 2010)

Mandom doesn't share his Rohan


----------



## firefist (May 8, 2010)

If I only just paid more attention during french class 
well, still got the materials, so maybe I refresh my french one day lol


----------



## noobthemusical (May 9, 2010)

Finally finished part 5 it was okay overall, not the best part of Jojo's...

Still good.


----------



## Jinibea (May 9, 2010)

Firefist said:


> If I only just paid more attention during french class
> well, still got the materials, so maybe I refresh my french one day lol



I all of sudden got a desire to pay attention to French next year when I enter high school.


----------



## Stroev (May 9, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Finally finished part 5 it was okay overall, not the best part of Jojo's...
> 
> Still good.


Nero/Metallica, Soup Shark and Grateful Dead would like to have a word with you.


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 9, 2010)

Some Back story weather report has


----------



## Jinibea (May 9, 2010)

ArtieBoy said:


> Some Back story weather report has



Yeah I just finished part 6 today. 

Pretty harsh, but emporio is


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 9, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Yeah I just finished part 6 today.
> 
> Pretty harsh, but emporio is



Yea im gonna finish it either today or really early tomorrow.

ive been taking my time with this series and now im just about ready to finish it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 9, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Yeah I just finished part 6 today.
> 
> Pretty harsh, but emporio is



Prepare yourself for part 7 now because is awesome


----------



## Jinibea (May 9, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Prepare yourself for part 7 now because is awesome



Taking a break from JoJo 

Fist of the North Star has been calling me.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 9, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Nero/Metallica, Soup Shark and Grateful Dead would like to have a word with you.



It wasn't the best in terms of story, but In terms of stand it has to be my favorite.

Though I feel Fugo got gipped I mean he just disappeared after not coming on the boat I expected a sudden heroic rescue.

I mean 


> Fugo's dropping out of the gang was due to Araki realizing he made Purple Haze too strong of a Stand.
> Originally he was meant to be a spy for Diavolo against Buccellati's team.
> He is very good in school with his IQ being 152; at the age of 13 he was able to enter a college. He is seen giving Narancia arithmetic lessons despite being a year younger than him.
> He takes up a central role in the Part 5 novel, in which he did not leave Buccellati's gang.



How is purple Haze to strong? GioGio can make a cure.


----------



## Bilaal (May 10, 2010)

Novel?:33**


----------



## noobthemusical (May 10, 2010)

What's wrong with 1 manga?


----------



## Stroev (May 10, 2010)

OM is most up to date, and has some of Ignitionone's scans, and no other place I know of has anything else.


----------



## ArtieBoy (May 10, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> What's wrong with 1 manga?



just a preference
but i guess if SBR is doing well there ill give it a chance


----------



## Stroev (May 10, 2010)

So.

Been a while since a chapter was released.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 10, 2010)

Yeah a long while.


----------



## Jinibea (May 11, 2010)

^^^^Always time to reread Battle Tendacy, Stardust Crusaders and Diamond is Unbreakable


----------



## Stroev (May 12, 2010)

I'll reread when it's all over. 

One Piece and this will be fun to do so.


----------



## Punpun (May 12, 2010)

It is always time to read Battle tendency.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 14, 2010)

So who do you guys think is gonna win the SBR I mean Gyro is basically main character, but he is a Zeppeli so he's probably gonna die, and Johnny is still a Jojo.

Or in a surprise twist Dio could win.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 14, 2010)

Diego Brando for the win.


----------



## Bilaal (May 14, 2010)

Anybody got any good Weather Report stock?


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bilaal (May 14, 2010)

perfect**


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2010)

Pocoloco gonna win. 

Edit: Or he become Black Jesus.


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

I might start Steel Ball Run soon.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 14, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Pocoloco gonna win.
> 
> Edit: Or he become Black Jesus.



He might already be Black Jesus.


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2010)

Then he will win the SBR. 

Jotaro, SBR is by far one of the better JJBA part so read it.


----------



## Bilaal (May 14, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I might start Steel Ball Run soon.


your set is godly

HnK and Ai Wo Torimodose


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 14, 2010)

I've been reading part 6. This shit is amazing. The babies abilities blew my mind. I'm on chapter 96. This is probably my favorite JoJo Part.


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2010)

You skip Battle Tendency, don't you?


----------



## firefist (May 14, 2010)

battle tendency has medium quality scans.
just go read it, it's fantastic.


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2010)

Awesome set is awesome.


----------



## Stroev (May 14, 2010)

Joseph's excited to fuck someone's shit up.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## noobthemusical (May 15, 2010)

Since Johnny has to sex someone up to make part 8 Jojo, who do you think it'll be?

Do you think he'll do Hot Pants 
or maybe steal Lucy Steel away
or just do some random chick.


----------



## Punpun (May 15, 2010)

Lucy Steel.


----------



## Bilaal (May 15, 2010)

Pairings?

In my fandom?

couldn't be


----------



## firefist (May 15, 2010)

Finished Part 4. Oh snap, that was awesome.
Started part 5. Hope this one is just as good as the other parts before.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 15, 2010)

Famous last words.


----------



## Bilaal (May 15, 2010)

lol**


----------



## Punpun (May 15, 2010)

The big bad isn't as awesome as Dio or Kira are but he is still funny. 

So well, it is no on the level of those part but it is still enjoyable. :33


----------



## Bilaal (May 15, 2010)

Part 5 has some awesome fights and interesting powers, but Giorno and Diavolo suck.

The other protagonists were good though


----------



## Punpun (May 15, 2010)

I actually like the design of those two character. 

And Diavolo/ditto were funny as hell. :33

Edit: Oh and without Giorno we won't have one of the most funny moments of JJBA.


----------



## valerian (May 15, 2010)

Nero should of been the main villain of Part 5.


----------



## Bilaal (May 15, 2010)

They had nice character designs (then again who in JJBA doesn't).

The split personality thing was cool, but the Diavolo half was a bad villain compared to his predecessors and Pucci.

Giorno is just boring.


----------



## Punpun (May 15, 2010)

This scene with Giorno is one of the most epic gag in JJBA. 


Ares 176


----------



## Stroev (May 15, 2010)

Doppipo was p. sweet.


----------



## Bilaal (May 15, 2010)

Mandom said:


> This scene with Giorno is one of the most epic gag in JJBA.
> 
> 
> Ares 176


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K2IezACM3k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Punpun (May 15, 2010)

This game had done it in an awesome way.


----------



## Keaton (May 15, 2010)

Gio is still my favourite JoJo. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, a mafia boss at the age of 15? That's a pretty awesome feat.


----------



## Stroev (May 15, 2010)

Valentine for sleaziest character ever.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 16, 2010)

Stoev do know where I could get the Raws of unscantalated chapters?


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2010)

Also, the Stray Cat chapters were great.


----------



## αshɘs (May 27, 2010)

Sorry for the dp.

Finished pt4 today. It definitely rivals pt3 as my favorite. Kira was such an amazing villain and I liked how he met his end, though I expected some deaths on the good side like in pt3 with Abdul, Iggy and Kakyoin to make it have a bigger impact, but still was a great read.


----------



## Stroev (May 27, 2010)

Part 5 will blow you away in terms of fights.


----------



## Sazabi24 (May 27, 2010)

I've been waiting so long for SBR 65...


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2010)

I wonder how far behind we are in raws. I Know it's at least 2.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jun 5, 2010)

Rohan au Louvre:

Cam raw:

dat ass!

trans:

dat ass!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice real Nice.


----------



## Pompous (Jun 8, 2010)

United States of Valentine.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2010)

USV! USV! USV! USV! USV! USV!.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetness!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Today i've officially started reading this epic tale 
it's awesome  and i'm only at part 1, still a lot to read i'm so happy :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 13, 2010)

It's gets better.

It's like grows a beard on top of another beard.

Cause seriously while not bad I doubt anyone has part 1 as their favorite.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 14, 2010)

Just finished part 1.. it was really really good 
Dio Brando is a fucking great villain


----------



## Stroev (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome to the club. :gentleman:


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 14, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Just finished part 1.. it was really really good
> Dio Brando is a fucking great villain



I can't wait till you get to part 4


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Welcome to the club. :gentleman:



:gentleman should honestly be a smilie.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 15, 2010)

= :gentleman.


 :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah but they made it quite.

Also anyone else sad that we're SOOOO behind the Raws.

I wanna get to the main event.

I wanna see Valentine with full Jesus power.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 15, 2010)

I need to start reading Part VII. I took a break after part VI.

This villan Valintine seems to be all the rage these days


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2010)

When a man has Scars forming the American flag on his back you know he has to be good.


Or filled with a lot of Narm.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

We're not too far behind. Once Chocolate Disco ends(gridboard stand), we'll be at vs. D4C. Then things only escalate.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 17, 2010)

Chocolate disco is 

Hmmm, does he redirect any objects throw toward him or just make a clone(?) of it ???


----------



## Stroev (Jun 17, 2010)

Not that I know of, but there is a planned re-release of the chapters(I could be late on this).


----------



## Proxy (Jun 18, 2010)

How can you not like Stands? 

Soon, it'll be all you'll talk about.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the description of Chocolate disco.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2010)

And that's all he needs to say.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 23, 2010)

allright i've finished part 3! This part was kinda a collage of mini stories, i enojoyed all the different stand fights, particularly the two against the D'arby brothers (i'm kinda addicted to everything similar to Liar Game stuff ) Going to start Part4!

So far Part2 > Part3 > Part1


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2010)

Part 4 has the best villain.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 23, 2010)

This man knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 23, 2010)

Part 6 has the best teammate: Weather Report


----------



## Punpun (Jun 23, 2010)

And Annagirl.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 23, 2010)

This is why he's the best.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 23, 2010)

Annagirl must be dumber than a tree then.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 23, 2010)

Part 6 is hilarious.


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2010)

Just wondering, but has Araki said how many more parts he'll be making?


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 28, 2010)

i've heard nine

don't remember from where though


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2010)

He better make a part with Josuke, Giorno and Jolyne all in it. 

Hell, I don't think I'd be able to contain myself if he ever did that


----------



## Abigail (Jun 28, 2010)

Lacks Kira.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 28, 2010)

Cars will return in Part VIII


----------



## Punpun (Jun 28, 2010)

Sadly he won't. 

I want young Joseph in Part VIII.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not liking part 4   I wonder if i have took some kind of illness or it's only the start of Part4 that sucks


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2010)

Part IV gets better.

And I wonder if he'll make a reimagining of Part III from Joseph's point of view or as the main character, either as a whole part or a spin-off like the Kira series.


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2010)

Bubi said:


> I'm not liking part 4   I wonder if i have took some kind of illness or it's only the start of Part4 that sucks


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 28, 2010)

ARE YOU READING THE BAD SCANS? THAT MIGHT BE THE PROBLEM.


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Cars will return in Part VIII



As a meteorite.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jun 30, 2010)

I just noticed, wekapipo doesn't have a stand but can see stands.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 30, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> As a meteorite.



A meteorite that gives Stand powers and that will slowly take over the minds of people who get powers from it.

Leading to a twist the revelation that the Big Bad was actually a good guy being manipulated all along, and now you have a Stand wielding ultimate Cars as final villain.




Also I wanna see Adult GioGio I want to see if he looks like Dio.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 30, 2010)

Bubi said:


> I'm not liking part 4   I wonder if i have took some kind of illness or it's only the start of Part4 that sucks


Boo.


Jotaro Kujo said:


> As a meteorite.



I'm okay with this.


----------



## valerian (Jun 30, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> A meteorite that gives Stand powers and that will slowly take over the minds of people who get powers from it.
> 
> Leading to a twist the revelation that the Big Bad was actually a good guy being manipulated all along, and now you have a Stand wielding ultimate Cars as final villain.



That'd actually be pretty awesome.



			
				noobthemusical said:
			
		

> Also I wanna see Adult GioGio I want to see if he looks like Dio.



He'll probably look more like Diego.


----------



## Candy (Jun 30, 2010)

Just wondering, but since pucchi reset that world and johnny is the alternate version of Johnathon, then what will the alternate version of CARS be like?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2010)

That depends really, if the Pillar Men as a species even exists in the new universe in the first place.


----------



## Candy (Jul 1, 2010)

If humans exist then I dont see why the pillar men wouldn't, same with dinosaurs.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 1, 2010)

raptors replace vampires, which are pillar men's bread and butter. with vampires gone they're also going to be replaced by another species, if the next arc repeats battle tendency that is.


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2010)

Pretty certain Araki isn't going to a repetition of what if's with 8 and 9 series(s)

that would be dull as fuck


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 1, 2010)

Schneider said:


> raptors replace vampires, which are pillar men's bread and butter. with vampires gone they're also going to be replaced by another species, if the next arc repeats battle tendency that is.



Would this mean that Cars would be a T-rex


----------



## Abigail (Jul 1, 2010)

That would be so awesome it's not even funny.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 1, 2010)

or one of these


----------



## Stroev (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyrano-Cars

my god man what have you done.


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2010)

A T rex wearing speedos

Oh god.


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 6, 2010)

shittiest manga ever read, thanks candy for wasting my time.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 6, 2010)

shittiest post ever read, thanks nova for wasting my time.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 6, 2010)

Nova said:


> shittiest manga ever read, thanks candy for wasting my time.


----------



## Candy (Jul 6, 2010)

Nova said:


> shittiest manga ever read, thanks candy for wasting my time.



Screw you nova, youre getting negged 

edit: Crap, I repped you yesterday


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 6, 2010)

Candy said:


> Screw you nova, youre getting negged
> 
> edit: Crap, I repped you yesterday



dont worry, ill be getting negged for that post, already have, and guess what, still makes it a shitty manga


----------



## Candy (Jul 6, 2010)

Nova said:


> dont worry, ill be getting negged for that post, already have, and guess what, still makes it a shitty manga



Thats what franky said for 3 months. Then he picked it back up again and now he thinks its awesome


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 6, 2010)

Nova said:


> shittiest manga ever read, thanks candy for wasting my time.



If you read the first part, then you had the same reaction as me. But just try reading part 2, if you haven't. That made me love this manga. Or you could just skip to Steel Ball Run, which is , imo, the best part.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 6, 2010)

I actually dropped part one for like six months

then I read through it, came to part 2, and _came_ because fuck yeah part 2


----------



## Candy (Jul 6, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> I actually dropped part one for like six months
> 
> then I read through it, came to part 2, and _came_ because fuck yeah part 2



Same here, I did exactly the same thing


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 6, 2010)

I read to chapter 15, i couldnt take it anymore.

the part where the mask thing takes over dio, i got uninterested. or rather, was never interested, but gave it a shot.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 6, 2010)

I enjoyed part 1


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 7, 2010)

Nova is a homo


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 7, 2010)

.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 7, 2010)

You need to read part 1 knowing that it's a manga from the 80's with the spirit of the 70's.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 7, 2010)

If you skip parts, references to certain characters would be lost, not to mention missing out on some good action.


----------



## Candy (Jul 7, 2010)

Part 1 is _possible_ to be skipped, but skipping it would mean missing a part filled with DIO's gar


----------



## Quelsatron (Jul 7, 2010)

part 1 isn't even that long


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2010)

Though part one is probably the worst of the parts in comparison it's far from bad...


Speaking of which guys which Part was worst in your opinion?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 8, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Speaking of which guys which Part was worst in your opinion?



Part2 > Part3 > Part1 > Part4 so far 
I'm reading Part5, still to read the others


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 8, 2010)

7>2>4>3>6>1>5


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2010)

7 Truly the best part.


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2010)

7>6=4>3>5>2>1


----------



## Candy (Jul 8, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Speaking of which guys which Part was worst in your opinion?



Part 1, but that doesn't mean it wasn't a good read.  Part 4 was my personal favorite, followed by part 7.

4>7>6>5>2>3>1


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 8, 2010)

part 5 was the worst

the fights were okay and so were a few of the characters, but the plot was the weakest overall

not to mention it had the worst main protagonist and antogonist

for me it's:

7>=2>6>4>3>1>5


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

*Favorite JJBA part*

For me, it goes like this;

1: Part 2 - Battle Tendency
2: Part 7 - Steel Ball Run
3: Part 3 - Stardust Crusaders
4: Part 1 - Phantom Blood
5: Part 5 - Vento Aureo
6: Part 4 - Diamonds is Unbreakable
7: Part 6 - Stone Ocean


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 24, 2010)

I stopped around the beginning of part three.

But between part 1 and 2, I'd say 2 by a small margin.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 24, 2010)

Parts 1-4

Especially Stardust Crusaders and Diamond is Unbreakable


----------



## MdB (Jul 24, 2010)

Either Steel Ball Run or Battle Tendency.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 24, 2010)

Stardust Crusaders and Battle Tendency.


----------



## Rikishi (Jul 24, 2010)

Definitely gotta go with Battle Tendency, but Diamond is Unbreakable seems pretty good so far. I also heard Steel Ball Run was really good too


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2010)

Steel Ball run is the best.giogio


----------



## Proxy (Jul 25, 2010)

Create a poll for this.

Part 6.


----------



## Candy (Jul 25, 2010)

Diamonds is Unbreakable was simply the best. Steel ball run comes in for a close second followed by battle tendency.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 25, 2010)

Part 2 is my favourite

Joesph is the best Jojo


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 25, 2010)

Battle Tendency easily


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 25, 2010)

ive read parts 1 and 2 and am still in the middle of 3.  Don't want to read them all though.  Which parts after 3 should I read?  I'm thinking of just reading part 4 and steel ball.

also, which part of Jojo do you think is the worst?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 25, 2010)

Part 2 > 1 > 3 > 4 > 5
Joseph, villains like Cars and ACDC and the training with Lisa and Caesar: all amazing

still to read part 6 and 7


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 25, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> ive read parts 1 and 2 and am still in the middle of 3.  Don't want to read them all though.  Which parts after 3 should I read?  I'm thinking of just reading part 4 and steel ball.
> 
> also, which part of Jojo do you think is the worst?




part 5 is the worst

awful lead, awful villain, and an awful plot


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks fellas.  I'll be skipping part 5 for now.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 25, 2010)

i really would advise against skipping around parts of JJBA

it's a series that's better enjoyed read in full, and in order

the worst parts of JJBA are better than A LOT of other manga


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 25, 2010)

ill take that into consideration.  part 5 arc doesn't seem to be  that long though so I might just read it anyway.


----------



## firefist (Jul 25, 2010)

Part 2 is my favorite. I'm currently at Part 5 but can't advance, it's kinda boring.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 25, 2010)

Part 5 had some cool stands though.

And of course Doppio.


----------



## Neelon (Jul 25, 2010)

Part II > Part IV > Part I > Part III > Part V

Battle tendency is the best out of what I've read , no contest.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2010)

Have'nt read all but from what I've read, I like part 3 the most.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 25, 2010)

3,4,6,2,5,1 i haven?t read 7 part yet


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 25, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Create a poll for this.
> 
> Part 6.



I would if I could. Apparently you can't create a poll in the OP unless you did it when you created the thread, since the option isn't available when editing.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 25, 2010)

*Best JJBA part*

Since some meathead felt the need to delete the previous thread I made, we'll do it again with a poll this time, to see what the general opinion about which part is the best and collect some statistics.


----------



## valerian (Jul 25, 2010)

Steel Ball Run.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 25, 2010)

Josef Joestar man.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2010)

part 5
part 2
part 7(might change at the end)
part 6
part 4
part 3
part 1


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 25, 2010)

Part 2 for sure.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2010)

Guys do you find that your favorite part has your favorite Jojo?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2010)

I actually don't like johnny all that much from part 7, he's getting better but so far he's my least favorite. In terms of my other favorite yes I love Giorno and Joseph.


----------



## olashorty (Jul 25, 2010)

Part III > Part V > Part II > Part VI > Part IV > Part I > Part VII.

I like all of the Jojos pretty much(minus Part VII, which cannot hold my attention). My rankings mainly come from the other characters. 

Part III is best because of Dio and Za Warudo. Part V comes next because of Buccellati, etc.


----------



## olashorty (Jul 25, 2010)

First vote for Stardust Crusaders.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 25, 2010)

no one deleted it, they merged it with the main JJBA thread because this topic really doesn't deserve it's own thread

in b4 delete


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 25, 2010)

Op, this will get merged with the original or just get deleted. There shouldn't be a thread for this alone. 
You could just ask a smod to make a poll for the original thread.


For the topic. From pt 1 - 4 my joint favorites are 3 and 4. Haven't read the rest yet.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 25, 2010)

Lovin' that Stone Ocean.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 25, 2010)

Part 5. I love my mafias.


----------



## Dasra (Jul 25, 2010)

Part 3


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 25, 2010)

Everybody loves part 2; it's got more votes than the other titles combined.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, Jonathan is amazing in the amazing Part 1.

Also, 6k post is dedicated to all things JoJo.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 25, 2010)

7>4=2>6>1>3>5

my personal opinion.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 26, 2010)

Part 2 followed more or less closely by Part 3


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 26, 2010)

Part 1: Phantom Blood
First vote... 
Part 2 was great too. 3rd one bored me and I put Jojo on hold during that part.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 4, 2010)

Started Jojo a little while ago just finished part 1 . It's jawsome .


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Started Jojo a little while ago just finished part 1 . It's jawsome .



dawg, finished part 2 awhile ago and its even better.  Haven't finish part 3 however, the beginning is kind of slow.  Hopefully I'll start reading it again because I'm sure ill get back into it


----------



## Blinky (Aug 4, 2010)

A lot of people talk about how great part 2 is so I'm expecting great things


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2010)

Expect shit that's out there spectacular.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> A lot of people talk about how great part 2 is so I'm expecting great things



Indeed it is. 
It has my favorite JoJo and also one of my favorite fight.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 4, 2010)

That douchey cop got a nasty death . friend deserved it though .


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2010)

Still no new chapters.

We are so behind the raws it's not funny.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 5, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> A lot of people talk about how great part 2 is so I'm expecting great things



It has the best JoJo and the best ally.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 5, 2010)

Space Ripper Stingy Eyes .


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 5, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Space Ripper Stingy Eyes .


 Haha I remember that. Straight said it right? Wait till you get to amazing stuff!


----------



## Stroev (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm freaking out a little. Just a little.





Just a little.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

What's dis here?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 15, 2010)

> What an exciting chapter!!!
> 
> Has Johnny finally put the prez into checkmate?
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

GYRO DIES

WHAT WHAT


----------



## Stroev (Aug 15, 2010)

_IIRC_ he's just wounded/out of the fight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Jojoproject so slow


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 15, 2010)

we're only a year behind the raws....


only a year......


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2010)

I wonder if Jesus will play a bigger part other than sentient McGuffin.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2010)

Zeppeli better not die. There's too many dead in that family.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 16, 2010)

Stroev said:


> -snip-





Darth Nihilus said:


> -snip-





Stroev said:


> -snip-





Stroev said:


> -snip-





zenieth said:


> -snip-




WHATEVER HAPPENED TO SPOILERTAGS


----------



## Stroev (Aug 17, 2010)

I did spoiler a few things, I don't recall anything big like Dumbledore dies or something like that.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2010)

With Satoshi Kon gone, I fear for Araki-san.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 25, 2010)

Why would you ? Araki doesn't age.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2010)

Actually he ages backwards Judging by his current looks I give him 30-40 years.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 25, 2010)

Jojoproject re-scanning Part V?


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2010)

no one cares about Satoshi Kon


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 25, 2010)

JJBA has to win this MotM :33
it would be a shame to lose against Negima


----------



## Punpun (Aug 25, 2010)

JJBA is too gar to lose.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 25, 2010)

Voted. Did you (wo?)men do your part?


----------



## Zaino (Aug 25, 2010)

I voted, I'll be so pissed if Negima wins, after we been doing so good to prevent that recently. I wanna see how long we can keep this up.

Anyways can anyone tell me what chapters the Dio Brando vs Jotaro Kujo are? Along with Yoshikage Kira vs Jotaro Kujo and Yoshikage Kira vs Josuke?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 25, 2010)

I voted for it . Although I'm still on Part 2.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 25, 2010)

Part 2 is the most awesome one.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 25, 2010)

Araki doesn't like the anime adaption of his art.

Also, people have no taste and go for wahtever looks "mature" or is cliche shonen or moe. Though OP is really good. Will be saddend by it's abscence for 4 weeks.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 25, 2010)

The OVA was good, but it sort of butchered the art.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 25, 2010)

We'll never see the Phantom Blood movie.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 26, 2010)

doh I was just about to ask that.

but why is no one uploading that awesome shit to the internets? I just don't gedit.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 26, 2010)

Chalice said:


> doh I was just about to ask that.
> 
> but why is no one uploading that awesome shit to the internets? I just don't gedit.



Probably because it was terrible and Araki was not pleased with it at all, for the fans who actually got to see it they were also displeased with the film (no Speedwagon ) but despite all of that I still want to see the film just to see if it's as bad as everyone says it is but apparently it was never released on dvd


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I voted for it . Although I'm still on Part 2.



more people need to vote

Negima is getting way, way too close

can't have that shit pulling a miracle


----------



## Abigail (Aug 27, 2010)

Kira Yoshikage released into Mahora academy?

Greatest show ever or greatest show ever?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2010)

it would be a short show, Abi


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 27, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it would be a short show, Abi



FLCL was 6 episodes or so.

You say short I say fast paced and entertaining.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 27, 2010)

Short, but oh so entertaining.


----------



## MarySassy (Aug 27, 2010)

Stroev said:


> *Araki doesn't like the anime adaption of his art.*
> 
> Also, people have no taste and go for wahtever looks "mature" or is cliche shonen or moe. Though OP is really good. Will be saddend by it's abscence for 4 weeks.



I thought it was because the movie was just that bad and he hated it on its merits as a film alone.

Now, whats usually popular is moe so you can't escape it. I remember Shinichiro Watanabe talking about how the japanese anime fans usually just typecast different series before even watching them.


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2010)

A short show filled with fireworks


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2010)

TWF said:


> A short show filled with fireworks



it'll be like when Vegeta blew up Cui


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 28, 2010)

by The Invincible Trio is out. Will check it sooner. Now, I'm at vol. 26. I'm eager to catch up to SBR.
Since Jojo will be MotM, I hope, it will accelerate the scan project.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 28, 2010)

Did JJBA author confirm anything like a part 8 and 9?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 28, 2010)

Guys seriously this is one of the best Abridges ever.
Watch it now 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVGBo5X8wvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Aug 28, 2010)

53 people missed the JJBA button by accident. Who also just happen to like Negima for a silly reason.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2010)

tell the guys who voted for Bastard to switch their votes to JJBA

it doesn't have a chance in Hell right now


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> 53 people missed the JJBA button by accident. Who also just happen to like Negima for a silly reason.



oh god if you are please don't do that stupid youtube shit


----------



## Stroev (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh so you know that as well. 



Sorry.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

I hadn't read much Jojo in the last few weeks but I read some chapters today


----------



## Punpun (Aug 28, 2010)

Joseph is just that awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2010)

Part 2 made Nazis awesome, think about that for a moment.


----------



## firefist (Aug 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I hadn't read much Jojo in the last few weeks but I read some chapters today



I still wonder how they saw through his disguise.

Must be the tequila.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 28, 2010)

Nazis, except Stroheim (:33), don't like beautiful women. That's why.


----------



## valerian (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd totally be all over that


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

Not as catchy as "Space Ripper Stingy Eyes " But still pretty awesome . 

And wow this is so much better than part one . Don't get me wrong part 1 was great but I much prefer this :33


----------



## Stroev (Aug 28, 2010)

Time to kill us some natzis. I want 100 scalps from each of you.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Stroev (Aug 29, 2010)

Saw three black squirrels this morning while running.



			
				Endless Mike said:
			
		

> You don't have to like it, but acting like your opinion is law is retarded.


Hey Fang.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 29, 2010)

where can i find steel ball run raws?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 30, 2010)

after reading jjba series artwork in other series very overused


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome to the world of superior taste. Though other series are still sweet though.


----------



## valerian (Aug 31, 2010)

Why is there a lack of Anasui and Weather Report art?


----------



## Abigail (Aug 31, 2010)

Nowhere near enough Kira art.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I have around 40 pieces of Kira Art.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 31, 2010)

Still not enough.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2010)

Kamen Rider Kira = Explosion Rider Kiiick


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 31, 2010)

what's wrong with kira's mouth


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

He is not pleased.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2010)

It's been a while since I read this. /end of high school before college

I think I should start from chapter 1


----------



## Stroev (Aug 31, 2010)

Start from manly part 1.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 31, 2010)

The beautiful skies of DUWANG.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 1, 2010)

What a beautiful Duwang.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## tkROUT (Sep 2, 2010)

Finished Part III. 
Should I start SBR now ? I mean Part 4/5/6 are not related to it, right ? I can read them later. I'm eager to start SBR. 

on current topic, I love Jojo's art style. imo best art in weekly series.

on poll, I'll vote after reading all parts, as per now part I & II better than Part III.


----------



## Croagunk (Sep 2, 2010)

I remember first reading JJBA a few years ago and hating the artwork...

 My tastes back then were obviously terrible.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 2, 2010)

tkROUT said:


> Finished Part III.
> Should I start SBR now ? I mean Part 4/5/6 are not related to it, right ? I can read them later. I'm eager to start SBR.
> 
> on current topic, I love Jojo's art style. imo best art in weekly series.
> ...



Part 6 is related to Part 7. 

No, you can't miss the awesomeness of those 3 part.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, join us in the holy church of JoJo.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2010)

Needs more final form kira.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2010)

Zeta Warudo


----------



## Stroev (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, JBA is really rad. They like other cool things as well, like mecha and recnognize that only one of the Big 3 don't suck.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2010)

Why exactly are you skipping part 4-6?


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 2, 2010)

I am reading all , now will read part 4.  
I was planning to read 4-6 later because I'm eager to go SBR. By the time more volumes of better scans by invincible trio and jojo project would have released.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 4, 2010)

tkROUT said:


> btw is this JBA community the best english forum for Jojo ? Seems pretty nice to me.


Yeah, they're good people.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ch 66. It's out

mentioned here.

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 16, 2010)

I think it's about time to sport a Gyro set.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 16, 2010)

DLing like Dio on a steamroller.


----------



## Orthio (Sep 29, 2010)

Posting PartIV rescans link before the motm thread gets taken down.

CH 107


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 20, 2010)

Bumping with Doppio


----------



## Quelsatron (Oct 28, 2010)

I would just like to thank araki for helping me discover Oingo Boingo, because that band is absolutely brilliant


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2010)

YES YES FUCKING YES


----------



## Punpun (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh God that's sooooo good. As soon as I saw the first frame I knew what was coming. 

Don't look at the spoil if you don't want to be .. spoiled.


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 17, 2010)

TOO LATE


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 17, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> YES YES FUCKING YES




*FUCK YES*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2010)

Universe explodes


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 17, 2010)

I was spoiled, usually i would be pissed, but the radiance of epic win shined so brightly that i just don't care


----------



## valerian (Nov 17, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> YES YES FUCKING YES



After 4 parts it has finally returned.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 17, 2010)

MUDA MUDA MUDA

I fucking came


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 17, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> YES YES FUCKING YES



Fuck man you just ruined my pants, my room, and possibly my house.

DIO


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2010)

god someone get me to SBR, I haven't read it since lesbians in the white house.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2010)

here


----------



## Abigail (Nov 17, 2010)

...

I'm seriously tearing up a bit, here.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Tokio to tomare!


----------



## zenieth (Nov 17, 2010)

What dreams are made of


----------



## Abigail (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful     .


----------



## Stroev (Nov 17, 2010)

If that is real, then I have a reason to shed a tear.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 19, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> YES YES FUCKING YES



can't be fucking real

this is simply too good to be true


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 19, 2010)

Dio Brando lives again.


----------



## Captain America (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, Dio's back?

I need to pick up part 7.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Nov 19, 2010)

Wait a minute: how on Earth is Johnny going to beat _The World_ in a straight-up battle?

I can't see anything in Part VII outside of D4C taking that scary monster out


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2010)

I like how the guys over at Jojoproject are stumped as to whether this is real or fake


----------



## Proxy (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for speaking about spoilers outside of tags


----------



## Krombacher (Nov 19, 2010)

This is too awesome


----------



## zenieth (Nov 19, 2010)

Too awesome for spoilers


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2010)

Most likely Johnny will be fleeing, or Dio will suffer some PIS or Lucy's predicament will kick in at last. 

Because Gyro is...


----------



## Epik High (Nov 20, 2010)

Krombacher said:


> This is too awesome





zenieth said:


> Too awesome for spoilers



Sums everything up pretty well.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 20, 2010)

Johnny gets Star Platinum 

only way he'll be able to stop the Dino time stopper

Tusk + Star Platinum = Rocket Punch


----------



## Punpun (Nov 20, 2010)

Wait we all know what does Dio/The World return means. Gyro's death, you can't ight against destiny.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 20, 2010)

new chapter is dubbed "New World" 

 holy shit this actually might be true


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 20, 2010)

Would have been more fitting it was titled "Diego's World"


----------



## Abigail (Nov 20, 2010)

This is very true.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 20, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Wait we all know what does Dio/The World return means. Gyro's death, you can't ight against destiny.


Well actually...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gyro's suffered a case of Another One Bites the Dust.

By that I mean he's the next Zeppeli to go, I'm not referencing the stand.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 21, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Well actually...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




..... Araki. 

Destiny is a bitch.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 21, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Well actually...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Who did it?


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 21, 2010)

Just read Part 6 again
Still confused about Stairway to Heaven. Hes ending the universe two times and then a new universe is created but since Pucci got killed before it finished the 2nd reset all the characters that died the 1st time got replaced by different people. Confusing as hell

I think I understood the concept more when I was just speed reading through it the 1st time.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 21, 2010)

It was either the President or some side effect of the battle(falling on the ground or something), or after Valentine did the deed, then Gyro fell. 

Will have to take a look later to confirm. There's also dimension shenanigans that happen as well, so once more gonna have to check it out.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 24, 2010)

From Tippy off the JJBA board


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Lucy and Steven get healed with Hotpants' cream starter. Johnny goes to bundle up the corpse and then talks to Lucy and Steven for a little bit and he's standing. He goes back to the corpse but it's gone. Johnny tells Lucy to search for Gyro's body while Johnny goes after the corpse. He's the only person left who knows its significance so it's his right to have it. Steven says that Valentine had made a shelter in Manhattan and maybe whoever took it went there. That's also the ending point for SBR so Johnny take off to manhattan. We see people cheering as the final contestants ride into the final stage. Ba-ba Ya-ga- retires. Somehow this was also a very moving scene. Johnny is checking the contestants's footprints but can't seem to figure out whose footprints he saw (the starting point for the footprints was the hole that the president was in) he rides around and sees a shadow of a person. That person disappears...rides around some more...and suddenly Dio!! And The World!! Dio freezes time and throws knives at Johnny. And then...to be continued....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 24, 2010)

Chapter 67 is out

Aion Gold


----------



## Punpun (Nov 24, 2010)

DDL it at the speed of light. 

---

After reading it I'm even more confused about what's going on....


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 24, 2010)

Shit, I can't DL it. Is there anywhere you could read it online?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 2, 2010)

SPOILER ALERT


*Spoiler*: __ 



Za Warudo Diego is from another dimension, Scary Monsters Dio is dead


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2010)

I think that's slightly old, but maybe that was just a rumor that just got serebii confirmed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 2, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Even so, it's going to be awesome when the chapter is scanned where he arrives from his dimension.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Johnny boy, want some lube?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 2, 2010)

well, at this rate, we're probably going to have to wait for a year or two


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't you mean the Bastard!! Team


----------



## Stroev (Dec 2, 2010)

The end justifaiz the means, so I'm cool with either. 

Haven't read much of Bastard!! due to other things, so I'm taking it Abigail and co. did that as well.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 31, 2010)

Stroev said:


> The end justifaiz the means, so I'm cool with either.
> 
> Haven't read much of Bastard!! due to other things, so I'm taking it Abigail and co. did that as well.



Well, I _was_ involved in the Bastard!! project.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 31, 2010)

I have LQ Raws up until volume 22

How far have the trans reached? Last time I checked JOJOProject released chapter 67.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 31, 2010)

Chapter 68.

Chapter 202


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 31, 2010)

Thats good, 
so Johnny gets non intentionally fucked up again


----------



## Abigail (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep.

Also, could you upload those raws for us? I would be much obliged.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Dec 31, 2010)

Here are the LQ raws to volumes 17,18,and 19 since the links I originally DL'd from are down
again


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh snap!!
thanks so much for the Raws bro


----------



## Abigail (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks. **


----------



## Stroev (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah there's a lot of big battles with Johnny fucked up over and over again every time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2011)

What's the next part called anyway.

Cause IIRC that Dio w/ the World scans is suppose to part 8?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 1, 2011)

I see SasuOna with a Kira Yoshikage set.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 1, 2011)

I know it's awful


----------



## Abigail (Jan 1, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What's the next part called anyway.
> 
> Cause IIRC that Dio w/ the World scans is suppose to part 8?



Which is why he's fighting Johnny, right?


----------



## Koori (Jan 1, 2011)

Raw 89:

Chap. 40 online scan


*Spoiler*: __ 



Funny is finally defeated!!!!


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2011)

Jojo: universally loved.



> Gunbuster: Reminds me of Pucci's punch to the skull
> Massani: Shit, i don't remember that part
> CoinOp: Damn, Star Platinum
> Massani: Part VI i know
> ...


----------



## zquabez (Jan 2, 2011)

awesomeness
Ch.18.5


----------



## Stroev (Jan 2, 2011)

Always a classic.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 3, 2011)

Those last chapter are so confusing....


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just started reading this yesterday (didn't have enough time before) and needless to say, this manga is fucking awesome. I'm almost done with part 2 now but i here parts 3 and so on last for numerous volumes.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 3, 2011)

jesus christ what's wrong with your sig


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 3, 2011)

Quelsatron said:


> jesus christ what's wrong with your sig



I second this


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 3, 2011)

tHE AVATAR IS THE PROBLEM.


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 4, 2011)

Koori said:


> Raw 89:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Johnny is indeed the man


----------



## Stroev (Jan 4, 2011)

Mod SasuOna


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 4, 2011)

derp                     .


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 4, 2011)

Quelsatron said:


> jesus christ what's wrong with your sig





Sazabi24 said:


> I second this





GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> tHE AVATAR IS THE PROBLEM.




I have no idea what you're talking about 

Ne ways, currently on Jotaros arc now. He's probably going to be my most favorite of the Joestars even after I catch up most likely.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 4, 2011)

Jotaro is quite the man


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 4, 2011)

Glad to see that JJBA has gotten another fan.


----------



## Saturday (Jan 4, 2011)

Going to be starting JJBA this weekend. My question is, is this the type of manga you can marathon and read it for hours straight or is it more of read it little by little?


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 4, 2011)

Definitely a marathon type manga IMO. You can marathon it part by part and take a break in between each part.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 5, 2011)

Part by Part, not the whole thing.


----------



## zquabez (Jan 5, 2011)

the chapters fly by when ur having fun


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 8, 2011)

I just found the Raw for Vol 20 of Steel ball run again
Gonna try and upload it soon


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 12, 2011)

Beautiful, glorious

Araki is the greatest


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 12, 2011)

What in The World is going on here?!


----------



## Orthio (Jan 19, 2011)

Shit, really shouldnt have clicked that. Excited though!! 

Are the raws good quality btw?


----------



## Fang (Jan 22, 2011)

Once a month.

At its fastest.


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I'm guessing thats an alternate universe Diego since the regular universe Diego is dead or whatever.



Time For Johnny to evolve his stand again now that he has all of the corpse parts.


----------



## valerian (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks bro.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice.

Thanks, GM.


----------



## Saturday (Jan 23, 2011)

I started this manga yesterday. I read the first 13 chapters. It was confusing at times but I understood it at the end. 

So does it start getting really good from now?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes. Part 1 is underrated, it's pretty damned good. Part 2 is where things start getting spectacular, and Part 3 well, I'll let you find out for yourself.


----------



## Saturday (Jan 23, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Yes. Part 1 is underrated, it's pretty damned good. Part 2 is where things start getting spectacular, and Part 3 well, I'll let you find out for yourself.



Okay thanks. I almost stopped reading it at the first chapter because of how confused I was but I read alot of great review in this thread so I kept going. So the first 13 chapters in just a backstory?


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2011)

Part 1 is pretty boring. Not until Dio gets the Stone Mask does it actually get exciting, and I say that even with all that great build-up and growth Araki puts on both Jonathan and Dio prior to that.

Part 2 just makes it worse via contrast.


----------



## Orthio (Jan 24, 2011)

God Movement!! Massive respect, although I am surprised that part3's getting redone it definitely needs it.

Greenbeast, just judge it for yourself, having any preconceived ideas about the series ruins it really. Like Fang says it does improve over time but that doesn't mean you'll suddenly love it later, just keep an open-mind and like what you like.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice to hear from rescans, I loved your Bastard!! scans and I'm sure you'll do a good job on this piece of art as well.

Btw: When do you plan on releasing the next Bastard!! chapters?


----------



## .access timeco. (Jan 24, 2011)

To be honest, I find Part 3 REALLY weak. Things only get good when the last fight starts.

So it is like 1 is a slow start, 2 is amazing, 3 is a poor "restart", 4 is a pleasant change of pace, 5 has a poor plot but fucking great fights, 6 brings the amazingness back, 7 makes it even better.


----------



## Orthio (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm completely with you on that, it's like araki sort of realised that he could create decent fights using stands across part 3 but couldn't properly integrate them/ just plain ruined them by adopting the shonen fight by fight structure. By partIV the unpredictability and concentration of land-use supported him a bit, he could properly mix up the characters where he wanted and let loose kira a bit. 

Maybe if part 3 was a bit more loose, had a much greater variety in main cast and let dio properly fuck everything over it'd be up to battle tendency standard.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2011)

Really? I've found all the parts of JJBA to be very well done.


----------



## Fang (Jan 24, 2011)

most of Golden Wind honestly was boring too, everything changed once Giorno and Bluno wanted to take out Diavolo and become the boss

only exception was naturally Nero and Prosciutto's fights

4 and 2 are the best


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2011)

Part V had some cool stand but that's about it.

Giorno is so bland he's overshadowed alot of the time by the other protagonists and Diavolo is a boring ass villian.


----------



## zquabez (Jan 29, 2011)

diavolo is a sociopath...


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Diavolo was a troglodyte.

"Quickly, protect my daughter from assassins who would otherwise easily killer her so that I may kill her myself."


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 30, 2011)

To be fair he wanted the assassins dead anyway, so whether the Giogroup won or lost he would benefit.


----------



## Orthio (Jan 30, 2011)

The big question is, if he wanted to hide so badly, why have pink hair?


----------



## Epik High (Feb 5, 2011)

.access timeco. said:


> To be honest, I find Part 3 REALLY weak. Things only get good when the last fight starts.
> 
> So it is like 1 is a slow start, 2 is amazing, 3 is a poor "restart", 4 is a pleasant change of pace, 5 has a poor plot but fucking great fights, 6 brings the amazingness back, 7 makes it even better.



This, albeit I've only read up until 4, I need some major catching up to do.

Part 1 is an incredibly slow start, if it wasn't for the fact that people pushed me to actually continue reading it, I wouldn't have started.

Part 2 is dope.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2011)

Part 6 is underrated, imo.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 6, 2011)

Part I is a masterpiece.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 19, 2011)

Well I finished part 4 yesterday.

Been looking forward to reading part 5 for a while now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2011)

Best fights.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 22, 2011)

So whats up with part 7 ending in April maybe?
If thats the truth then the Diego fight might be a lot shorter


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 22, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> So whats up with part 7 ending in April maybe?
> If thats the truth then the Diego fight might be a lot shorter


Any word/rumor on what hes planning afterwords?


----------



## Mangopunch (Feb 23, 2011)

I just started jojo's and read up to the part when Dio gets burned alive in the mansion. Haven't figured out where the main draw is, characters? plot? Battle? I know it's not the art, cause it's kinda cruddy. The women look ugly (lol at the neck size) and the men look even uglier(God the eyebrows). I know I just touched the surface of this manga, but I want to hear why other people like this series so much.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 23, 2011)

You are at the first half of the first part. Nothing else to add really..


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 23, 2011)

The art gets considerably better.


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Feb 24, 2011)

jojo is the shit


----------



## zenieth (Feb 26, 2011)

Part 5 is my favorite, even if the plot just gets really convoluted by the time Diavolo appears. Giorno is so meh because the plot really isn't about him, it's really about Blueno and Passione. Giorno's basically an untrusted extra to the group he has moments, but they're usually just him being a foil to another gang member. He's not the focus until up to the very end where he basically takes up Blueno's cause and gained their trust by, basically being that foil he's been from the beginning.

Diavolo sucks because, honestly Araki gave him the Part 3 Dio treatment to him, without the accompanying backstory that Part 3 Dio had. He was basically, Mafia Boss, Pink Hair and cool tattoos.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 27, 2011)

A CHAPTER A WEEK?

YES!!!!!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 28, 2011)

Chapter 69 was all kinds of craziness, Valentine's Stand makes even less sense than Diavolo's Stand did, and i'm okay with that


----------



## Stroev (Mar 3, 2011)

So looks like Part VII may be ending in 3 chapters?


----------



## SasuOna (Mar 3, 2011)

Its supposed end mid april IIRC
Its going to suck if it ends with the race just ending. The sad endings just keep on coming.


----------



## Markness (Mar 3, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> I just started jojo's and read up to the part when Dio gets burned alive in the mansion. Haven't figured out where the main draw is, characters? plot? Battle? I know it's not the art, cause it's kinda cruddy. The women look ugly (lol at the neck size) and the men look even uglier(God the eyebrows). I know I just touched the surface of this manga, but I want to hear why other people like this series so much.



Keep reading. It's an essential manga and it gets better as it goes on. The main draw for me has to be Araki's incredible imagination, especially when Part 3 hits and the Stands are introduced. I also give him a lot of credit for emphasizing strategy and tactics during the fights instead of just overwhelming bravery and power.


----------



## Mangopunch (Mar 4, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Keep reading. It's an essential manga and it gets better as it goes on. The main draw for me has to be Araki's incredible imagination, especially when Part 3 hits and the Stands are introduced. I also give him a lot of credit for emphasizing strategy and tactics during the fights instead of just overwhelming bravery and power.



I'm up to volume 23. HOLY SHIT. You guys were spot on. This manga really does get better and I especially loved part II. I've noticed in the poll that part II was the favorite and I'm kinda scared that maybe it will descend from there? But part III is still top notch, cause Joseph Joestar's still in there. Gotta say, he's a total badass, I creamed myself when he re-used his "that's what you are going to say" line as a grandpa. 

Fucking battles. What the fuck guys. The battles. So damn awesome. You could have maybe emphasized this more! At first, the drawings made the battles kinda awkward, with the weird hand gestures and slightly homosexual poses, but that disappeared and I really started to appreciate how much strategy is put into each fight. The fight with Wham? Holy shit, A+ No cop outs, believable fights, each guy using power to their fullest. 

You know what I really wish happened? I wished that Joseph Joestar could have fought that guy with the aging stand. If he reverted back to his young form, he could've owned everyone single handedly(lol single hand). Btw, what happened to the ripple after the stands? I want to see Joe pull more spider man moves.


----------



## Syed (Mar 4, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> I'm up to volume 23. HOLY SHIT. You guys were spot on. This manga really does get better and I especially loved part II. I've noticed in the poll that part II was the favorite and I'm kinda scared that maybe it will descend from there? But part III is still top notch, cause Joseph Joestar's still in there. Gotta say, he's a total badass, I creamed myself when he re-used his "that's what you are going to say" line as a grandpa.
> 
> Fucking battles. What the fuck guys. The battles. So damn awesome. You could have maybe emphasized this more! At first, the drawings made the battles kinda awkward, with the weird hand gestures and slightly homosexual poses, but that disappeared and I really started to appreciate how much strategy is put into each fight. The fight with Wham? Holy shit, A+ No cop outs, believable fights, each guy using power to their fullest.
> 
> You know what I really wish happened? I wished that Joseph Joestar could have fought that guy with the aging stand. If he reverted back to his young form, he could've owned everyone single handedly(lol single hand). Btw, what happened to the ripple after the stands? I want to see Joe pull more spider man moves.



After part 2, part 3 is still awesome (my favourite). Part 4 is fine but not as great as the first 3 arcs but it does have its moments. Part 5 was meh and part 6...I just didn't like. Part 7 Steel ball Run is pretty good. Of course this all my opinion, it may differ for you.

And yeah I totally see where your coming from with the poses and battle scenes/fights. they seemed weird at the beginning but people get used to it. I still lol at some fight scenes though.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 4, 2011)

Part 4 is great as is part 6.. Part 5 has a weak plot but fabulous battle..


----------



## Markness (Mar 5, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> I'm up to volume 23. HOLY SHIT. You guys were spot on. This manga really does get better and I especially loved part II. I've noticed in the poll that part II was the favorite and I'm kinda scared that maybe it will descend from there? But part III is still top notch, cause Joseph Joestar's still in there. Gotta say, he's a total badass, I creamed myself when he re-used his "that's what you are going to say" line as a grandpa.
> 
> Fucking battles. What the fuck guys. The battles. So damn awesome. You could have maybe emphasized this more! At first, the drawings made the battles kinda awkward, with the weird hand gestures and slightly homosexual poses, but that disappeared and I really started to appreciate how much strategy is put into each fight. The fight with Wham? Holy shit, A+ No cop outs, believable fights, each guy using power to their fullest.
> 
> You know what I really wish happened? I wished that Joseph Joestar could have fought that guy with the aging stand. If he reverted back to his young form, he could've owned everyone single handedly(lol single hand). Btw, what happened to the ripple after the stands? I want to see Joe pull more spider man moves.



Part III, in my opinion, is where the series truly hits its stride. Joseph is indeed a badass grandpa. In the JoJo's fighting game, he actually does turn back into his Part II younger self when afflicted by Alessi's Stand! The game is actually how I discovered the world of JoJo's. I also helped others learn about the series at an anime convention I attended and I was the only one who really knew about JoJo's besides the game. 

Not only do the fights utilize a lot of strategy, they also show that JoJo characters can make quite a hell for opponents who aren't prepared. The ouch factor is also quite high. I can't help but say "OWW!" whenever Jotaro pounds someone with Star Platninum or when a limb gets severed. The viscerality of Araki's style really accentuates this. 

I don't have a clear answer for the disappearance of the ripple but I tend to think that the Stands made it obsolete.


----------



## Mangopunch (Mar 5, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Part III, in my opinion, is where the series truly hits its stride. Joseph is indeed a badass grandpa. In the JoJo's fighting game, he actually does turn back into his Part II younger self when afflicted by Alessi's Stand! The game is actually how I discovered the world of JoJo's. I also helped others learn about the series at an anime convention I attended and I was the only one who really knew about JoJo's besides the game.
> 
> Not only do the fights utilize a lot of strategy, they also show that JoJo characters can make quite a hell for opponents who aren't prepared. The ouch factor is also quite high. I can't help but say "OWW!" whenever Jotaro pounds someone with Star Platninum or when a limb gets severed. The viscerality of Araki's style really accentuates this.
> 
> I don't have a clear answer for the disappearance of the ripple but I tend to think that the Stands made it obsolete.



Well I would think that the ripple could have killed the dio cells that were infecting people easier. Oh and in the magnetism chapter, Joseph could've stuck to a wall by holding onto a surface with the ripple? Oh and didn't the ripple provide hax healing? What ever happened to that??? Could've fixed up a lot of characters much easier.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 5, 2011)

Nah it didn't give Hax healing. It helped you heal faster sure, but it couldn't be compared to a Vampires regeneration.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 5, 2011)

I think Araki later explained that Stands are a evolution of the Ripple/Hamon power, kind of like the ultimate form.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2011)

He said that initially but it was reckoned. Hamon and Stands are two entirely separate things, however Hamon can prepare one for the attainment of a stand.

This is proven by the fact that Jotaro is unable to use the ripple at all.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 12, 2011)

Araki's safe ? Good to hear.


----------



## SpaceMook (Mar 18, 2011)

Midway into part 7 and I can't decide if Raptor Dio is better than Za Warudo. It's damn hard. That and I'm addicted to the horse races.

Any reason for the near-lack of humanoid stands? I'm guessing its saved for the people with really powerful stands like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sandman's *In Silent Way*.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 19, 2011)

Probably just a design thing. Part 3 had a lot of non humanoids.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 19, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Probably just a design thing. Part 3 had a lot of non humanoids.



Like a winter catfish.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 19, 2011)

And a car. And slime. And a fly. And a transforming giant mass.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2011)

D4C is really the best stand acronym.

Just rolls of the tongue.


----------



## eternalmetal (Mar 21, 2011)

Almost done with part one, and one thing ive noticed is the continued use of 70s rock band icons as names.  Does this trend continue on throughout the entire series? 

So far im really liking it.  Cant wait to move on to part 2.  This is the action manga ive been looking for!


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah. Keep on going for a pretty much everything is named after some kind of band.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, some other things as well.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 22, 2011)

Well in part 3 it was all tarot cards.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

Cards then bands then other products.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2011)

what chapter was wham vs jojo again?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh wait in part 3 it was cards then Egyptian gods or the like.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 23, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> what chapter was wham vs jojo again?



Do you mean their fight with the chariots?
It starts from chapter 95, i checked and read it till the end, Joseph is so charming.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm buying the Viz volumes for part 3. Good stuff.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 27, 2011)

Too bad Viz didn't do parts 1 and 2 though.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah it's a pity. I'd definitely buy part 2.


----------



## Ishamael (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah I'd love a part 2 release as well but the chances for that are slim. Araki is unwilling to change any characters names (their was a part 5 game that was released only in Japan because Araki didn't want to change any character/stand names). Part 3 was able to be released because musical references were very limited. That and the fact that Jojo's is unfortunately not very popular in America.

Personally I wouldn't mind if they changed some names around if that would mean an English release.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh so that's why there won't be an English release of those parts ?

I never even thought about that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 28, 2011)

And then I remembered, chapter 71 is out

slowed down to a retarded stop.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 28, 2011)

Seems like Jojo project is releasing them even slower then before

Oh well can't complain too much


----------



## Punpun (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you serious ?


----------



## Ishamael (Mar 28, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Oh so that's why there won't be an English release of those parts ?
> 
> I never even thought about that.


 Yeah, copyright issues are Jojos biggest problem in America, that and Araki's unwillingness to change names.



Darth Nihilus said:


> And then I remembered, chapter 71 is out
> 
> This refutes your argument


 You had me excited for a second but I dled it a week ago.



Matta Clatta said:


> Seems like Jojo project is releasing them even slower then before
> 
> Oh well can't complain too much


 What? Their going practically light speed compared to their past releases. 

About the chapter, Lucy being impregnated with Jesus or whatever is really weird, I have no idea where Araki is going with this because I haven't spoiled myself with the raws but knowing Araki its probably gonna be something awesome.

I want more D4C though, the ability is just so awesome, definitely one of his most creative (that saying a lot). I really wonder how their going to beat Valentine.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 28, 2011)

Its immaculate conception she got pregnant when she touched the corpse part.


----------



## Ishamael (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, I get that but I don't really see the point of it at this stage in the story. We'll see, it sucks being 20 chapters behind the raws.


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 29, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Do you mean their fight with the chariots?
> It starts from chapter 95, i checked and read it till the end, Joseph is so charming.



Is there any Jojo as awesome as Part 2 Joseph? I think not.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2011)

Y'know those question they ask in school, "if you ruled the world" or "if there is one thing you can change about the world" then I've got a good idea about Jojo being released. Or popularity.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 3, 2011)

Is this possible?! Another SBR chapter?

already gonna cry

Jojo Project continuing their streak of awesome.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 4, 2011)

Za Warudo!

Sorry.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, Valentine's ability makes alot more sense now


----------



## Punpun (Apr 4, 2011)

I still have no idea how the fuck he was shot like he was/about what happened in the chapter prior to the last one.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay let me give a quick explanation.
Last chapter Dio tried fighting Valentine. Valentine's went to another world taking Dio with him, but stopped before all of Dio could get through. In the other world we learned that 
A) If you and your duplicate are in the same world parts of you will start coming off combining and then ceasing to exist.
B) There is only 1 corpse in all the multiverse. Located in the primary world.
Then Dio who was still connected to his legs had WP pull him back to our world, but that also brought the alternate Wekapipo into our world killing both WPs. Johnny got shot by both Dio and WP because in one world Dio got the gun and shot Johnny and in another WP got the gun and shot Johnny. Valentine used his ability to have both of those scenarios occur at the same time getting Johnny shot by both.


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2011)

This massive clusterfuck STILL makes more sense than Araki and translators trying to explain King Crimson's powers, I have no complaint.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 4, 2011)

But a hobo also saw Valentine shooting him.. as for overlapping universe well I can kind of understand it but still.. Thinnk I willl go read thos eevents again..


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 4, 2011)

The transitions to the parallel worlds were hard to follow at first when reading the Raws but overall when Wekapio got killed I understood what Valentine's ability does.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 4, 2011)

D4C isn't very confusing when you understand what it does, but before it was explained I was just completely lost. I wonder if the stand has any more secrets?

 Definitely one of my favorite stands.


----------



## David (Apr 5, 2011)

I finally - *finally* - got around to finishing Part 4.

How does Part 5 stand in comparison?


----------



## Fang (Apr 5, 2011)

Meh protagonist, worst antagonist by far, the big baddie's Stand is essentially in a nutshell...  cheap knock off in a to Dio's The World.

Ridiculous end.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 5, 2011)

David said:


> I finally - *finally* - got around to finishing Part 4.
> 
> How does Part 5 stand in comparison?


Part 5 is overall better. The plot is worse and the emphasis isn't on Giorno but more so those around him. The fights and stands however are in my opinion way better. 



Fang said:


> Meh protagonist, worst antagonist by far, the big baddie's Stand is essentially in a nutshell...  cheap knock off in a to Dio's The World.
> 
> Ridiculous end.


Maybe I'm in a minority but I liked Diavolo. I think Pucci is a way worse villain then Diavolo, at least Diavolo has his own ambitions were Pucci is just Dio's lapdog. Not to mention his plan for the universe made no fucking sense. 

And King Crimson isn't a cheap knock off. Time skipping and time stopping are not the same thing. All The World did was stop time while King Crimson erased it and allowed Diavolo to predict everyone's movements.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 5, 2011)

Pucci, the worst? 

Part 6 was one of the best, imo. Story, characters, and such, everything was done well.


----------



## Fang (Apr 5, 2011)

You are in the minority.

Part 5 is by far the worst JJBA series. Diavolo is easily the most unlikable, uninteresting, and undeveloped baddie, his purpose, point, and motivation make no sense and Giorno doesn't help things either.

And no, the mechanics of the King Crimson do rip off The World, essentially "I can serase time for basically 10.5/11 seconds like Dio does and I'm super strong and I try to emulate him as much as possible but I'm also a gangster". I know what the difference in their time abilities is, I know quite a fucking lot about JJBA.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 5, 2011)

Pucci was a character way more complex and good than Diavolo "I"ll not kill you now because if I fight for too long you may see my face"...


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 5, 2011)

Fang said:


> You are in the minority.
> 
> Part 5 is by far the worst JJBA series. Diavolo is easily the most unlikable, uninteresting, and undeveloped baddie, his purpose, point, and motivation make no sense and Giorno doesn't help things either.
> 
> And no, the mechanics of the King Crimson do rip off The World, essentially "I can serase time for basically 10.5/11 seconds like Dio does and I'm super strong and I try to emulate him as much as possible but I'm also a gangster". I know what the difference in their time abilities is, I know quite a fucking lot about JJBA.


Haha I know you do, but King Crimson is just a far better version of The World. If Dio weren't a vampire Diavolo would completely eclipse him. But I see what your saying they are similar. 

And yes Diavlo's motivations and goals made no sense but honestly I just love his design. 

Part 4 is my least favorite, I just didn't care to much for it. Kira however was a really great villain and made it interesting.



Proxy said:


> Pucci, the worst?
> 
> Part 6 was one of the best, imo. Story, characters, and such, everything was done well.





Mandom said:


> Pucci was a character way more complex and good than Diavolo "I"ll not kill you now because if I fight for too long you may see my face"...


 Yeah part 6 was great, but Pucci just sucked. The story between him and Weather was great but he just falls apart after that. He's just an extension of Dio's will.


----------



## David (Apr 5, 2011)

So if I skip to Part 6 (from Part 4) will I be missing any crucial info?


----------



## Fang (Apr 5, 2011)

Pucci was fucking awesome.

And yes you would. Part IV establishes how Stands came to be, Part V explains even further background for Dio before and during the early events of Part III. And skipping on Josuke (the main of Part IV) and Kira (the main baddie) is reprehensible.


----------



## Fang (Apr 5, 2011)

And to add to that, the second half of Part IV is where the story really picks up. There's a reason why Josuke and Kira are Araki's self-admitted favorite characters and why there are two side stories for Rohan and Kira before and after Diamond is Unbreakable ends.

Don't give up on it.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 5, 2011)

David said:


> So if I skip to Part 6 (from Part 4) will I be missing any crucial info?


As it relates to part 6? Not much besides some additional info on the Arrow. But just try part 5 for yourself. Everyone has different opinions and your not going to know how much your going to like/hate it if you don't read it. 

Haha it also seems I'm in the minority with Pucci.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2011)

My villain rank would be like

1) Valentine or Kira
3) Dio
4) Pucci
5) Cars or Diavolo.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2011)

Fang said:


> Pucci was fucking awesome.
> 
> And yes you would. Part IV establishes how Stands came to be, Part V explains even further background for Dio before and during the early events of Part III. And skipping on Josuke (the main of Part IV) and Kira (the main baddie) is reprehensible.





Fang said:


> And to add to that, the second half of Part IV is where the story really picks up. There's a reason why Josuke and Kira are Araki's self-admitted favorite characters and why there are two side stories for Rohan and Kira before and after Diamond is Unbreakable ends.
> 
> Don't give up on it.



Actually, sorry for the misunderstanding.  I read Part IV already, I was just wondering if I'd miss anything by skipping Part V (which you answered).

But after reading this, I decided I'll try out Part V.  Thanks


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's a little tease from the official Jojo twitter.



> 新作の予定気になりますね～。第８部だとすると一体誰が主役なんでしょうか?



It means something along the lines of "part 8, I wonder who the lead will be?"

This was then followed up with: 



> え!?第８部、管理人!!?ギクッ!!!　???は置いといて、第4部人気ですね～。ちなみに静ジョースターてどなたでしたっけ？？



Translation: "Eh!? Part 8, manager!? GIKUH!!! .........I'll leave it at that. Man, part 4 sure is popular. By the way, anyone remember who Shizuka Joestar was??"



> あ～～～～！あの赤ちゃんですね～！みなさんすごい！緑色の赤ちゃんは覚えてたのですが?。第４部読み返しま～す。



Translation: "Ah~~~~~! It was that baby, huh~!? You guys sure know your stuff! I remember that green child but... I'd better go re-read part 4."

So it seems like we're getting confirmation of a Part 8. Shizuka for those who don't remember was the baby Joesph takes care of in Part 4 who can turn invisible and apparently Shizuka can be read as "Jo".


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2011)

link                 ?


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 8, 2011)

Also here is Araki's new website as well. Mainly new info about volumes and figures coming out but there's probably more to it than that, to bad I can't read Japanese.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 12, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> The transitions to the parallel worlds were hard to follow at first when reading the Raws but overall when Wekapio got killed I understood what Valentine's ability does.


Wekapipo killed?

Welp better go reread then.


----------



## David (Apr 13, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> My villain rank would be like
> 
> 1) Valentine or Kira
> 3) Dio
> ...



Favorite Villain - Darby.

I mean, his breakdown followed by the revelation of Jotaro's bluff was just that awesome.

And one more question about parts 5 and on - how does the art change (if it does)?

My favorite art had to be from Part 3, and Part 4's was alright, but it just seemed kind of rough to me - perhaps the cleaners didn't do it justice (?).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 13, 2011)

David knows what's up


----------



## Fang (Apr 13, 2011)

I like how Diavolo has the worst fate ever for series main baddie.

Fitting for such an awful character.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 13, 2011)

One of my favorite manga.




Don't play that homie.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 14, 2011)

> friends of justice


Even if there is no god or buddha, there is always...

a stardust crusader.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 16, 2011)

New Main character for Part 8 ???

Nice design..


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 16, 2011)

Mandom said:


> New Main character for Part 8 ???
> 
> Nice design..



Stand name: Sailor's Tale?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 16, 2011)

You may be on something.. :33

I got some new infos.. Story will take place in Morioh and will be named JoJo's Bizarre Adventure - Jojolion.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 16, 2011)

And wonders, it will begins in #06 issue of Ultra Jump.. or in other words in May !


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 16, 2011)

His teeth and face are so derpy! But besides that I like the French sailor thing he's got going and the stand looks to be interesting.


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2011)

He only looks derpy because of that little gap in his teeth. His uniform has the signs of Josuke's heart, Jotaro's little emblem from 3/4, and Koichi's little sign ( I think).

Anyway fuck yeah alternate Josuke. Will we see an alternate Kira later on? Who knows.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 16, 2011)

Only problem I have with his design is the gap. It looks kinda.... eh.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 16, 2011)

Fang said:


> He only looks derpy because of that little gap in his teeth. His uniform has the signs of Josuke's heart, Jotaro's little emblem from 3/4, and Koichi's little sign ( I think).
> 
> Anyway fuck yeah alternate Josuke. Will we see an alternate Kira later on? Who knows.


Knowing Araki's love of Part 4, probably. Although I wouldn't want him to be repeated as main villain. 

Wonder how far after SBR the story's going to be set?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice stand at the back


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2011)

World War 2 I bet.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 16, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Only problem I have with his design is the gap. It looks kinda.... eh.



Sailors man
I think its cool, like something out of flapjack


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2011)

Mandom said:


> New Main character for Part 8 ???
> 
> Nice design..



lol @ the gap


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 16, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> lol @ the gap



what are you, dentist?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2011)

Not at all, mein square


----------



## Punpun (Apr 16, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> His teeth and face are so derpy! But besides that I like the French sailor thing he's got going and the stand looks to be interesting.





Blinky said:


> Only problem I have with his design is the gap. It looks kinda.... eh.





Darth Nihilus said:


> lol @ the gap





You better excuse yourself while you have still time.. :33​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 16, 2011)

The character design for the protagonist of part 8 seems interesting. It's rare to see a protagonist within fiction with a gap....

And I have a question, who do you guys think is the worst protagonist out of all the parts(Except 8 of course) of JJBA?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesomesauce.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 16, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> The character design for the protagonist of part 8 seems interesting. It's rare to see a protagonist within fiction with a gap....
> 
> And I have a question, who do you guys think is the worst protagonist out of all the parts(Except 8 of course) of JJBA?



diavolo**


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2011)

diadonglo          .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Quelsatron said:


> diavolo**



I said protagonist(Heroes), not antagonist(Villains), not that Diavolo is the worst antagonist anyway. That spot's reserved for Cars.



Fang said:


> diadonglo          .



I have never heard this name in JJBA. That is such a wierd name. I must've skipped or forgot this character.


----------



## Koori (Apr 16, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> I said protagonist(Heroes), not antagonist(Villains), not that Diavolo is the worst antagonist anyway. That spot's reserved for *Cars*.





Cars is the best after Dio and Valentine and on par with Kira and Pucci.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Cars is too generic for JJBA.

A poor man's Sephiroth really.


----------



## Koori (Apr 16, 2011)

So poor he reached godhood and the only way to get rid of him was sending him to the stratosphere.

While that idiot of Diavolo had the worst death you remember. A very fitting end for one of the most pathetic villians in Jojo.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 16, 2011)

Cars was awesome.. A true villain compared to Diavolo.


----------



## Koori (Apr 16, 2011)

It's also funny how you say Cars is a poor man's Sephiroth when the later wasn't born till 1997


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Koori said:


> So poor he reached godhood and the only way to get rid of him was sending him to the stratosphere.
> 
> While that idiot of Diavolo had the worst (and deserved) death of a villian you remember.



Doesn't really matter. He's still too generic. I've seen this kind of villainy before. It's the good ole, "get the artifact/Macguffin that gives me impossibly awesome powers and then take over the world" kind of thing. 

Lets also note that him being sent trapped into the void of space was his own fault when he attempted to get back to earth. And he got an arguably worser death than Diavolo. And Diavolo's death was at least not a fault of stupidity like Cars' death.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 16, 2011)

Why so terrible ? If you like an objectively bad character.. good or you but don't bring in your delusion good characters like Cars.


----------



## Koori (Apr 16, 2011)

My same thoughts.



Mandom said:


> Why so terrible ? If you like an objectively bad character.. good or you but don't bring in your delusion good characters like Cars.



Leave him. You just need to take a look at his rep bar.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2011)

>Labels a villain with actual quality as the worst villain because his favorite antagonist is getting bashed by other members
>Keeps posting where he's not wanted even after the mods tell him to stop


----------



## Punpun (Apr 16, 2011)

Koori said:


> Leave him. You just need to take a look at his rep bar.



If the only problem was the rep bar.. you missed his fabulous meltdown.


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2011)

Pucci = Kira
Dio/Funny
Cars
Akira
Straights
Jack the Ripper/Tarkus












Diavolo


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 16, 2011)

Man Cars is my top JOJO antagonist after Dio. Hes generic in the same sense that you would call Kira generic as in a completely original and fresh take on villainy.

As for the worst JOJO protagonist, that would easily go to Giorno to go right along with Diavolo in terribleness. I mean personally I like to think bucciarati as the main character since I cared about him way more during the duration of part 5.


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2011)

Herp derp Cars wants to take over/destroy the world.

SO UNIQUE


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 16, 2011)

Cars wanted to become the Ultimate lifeform so he wouldn't have to worry about the sun anymore
If hes to rule over humans it would be because thats his food source not some megalomania trip.


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2011)

> tries the same tactic
> spends ten minutes or more coming up with response
> this time colors more red herrings about something that isn't true
> still trying to pass off Cars as being "unique" in his goals


----------



## Stroev (Apr 16, 2011)

>mfw I like Diavolo and Cars and the worst they can come at me with is a silly reaction image or say it's okay to have shit taste or ruin my green internet bar


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2011)

no one cares about answering to you

just those two


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 17, 2011)

who's the best jojo buddy? my list
part 1: zeppeli and speedwagon tie
part 2: general stroheim
part 3: avdol and polnareff tie
part 4: rohan and koichi tie
what's yours


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 17, 2011)

Yo 
well new to this thread ..so i guess i'll start quoting everything from the first page  , here we go 







nah i'm kidding...not really gonna do that.. welp let's start from the last post than and see where this goes 


*Kirihara *



> who's the best jojo buddy? my list



if by jojo buddy you mean other main characters who aren't jojos than my pick would easily be ceaser  followed by kakyoin and nazi guile ( aka stronheim )


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 17, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> if by jojo buddy you mean other main characters who aren't jojos than my pick would easily be ceaser  followed by kakyoin and nazi guile ( aka stronheim )



Actually, Guile is American Stronheim. Guile's an homage.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah i do realize that
same deal as benimaru being a girly looking polnareff    
it's just more people are familiar with guile so the joke would make sense more like that..never said it would be  a funny joke..or that it would make sense in a jojo thread

hindsight ...my worst enemy


----------



## Mister B (Apr 17, 2011)

Stroheim was quite a man, even for a Nazi. Same with Polnareff, he was 100% the man Benimaru ever will be.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 18, 2011)

^^^^^

yeah that's true  , benimaru is oddly unmanly for being based on such a manly character


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 18, 2011)

JOJO Lion starts next month


Depending on how it ends this might surpass part 6 as my favorite part.


----------



## Mister B (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll follow it for sure. Can't go wrong with GAR sailors.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 18, 2011)

Kira's still my favorite character.


----------



## Fang (Apr 18, 2011)

No hand like being in Kira's hand.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 18, 2011)

Indeed. **


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah kira is easily the best jojo character , i mean he is a nice guy he just want people to lend him a hand .


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 19, 2011)

Mandom said:


> New Main character for Part 8 ???
> 
> Nice design..


The main character's design is like this guy.

(found on 2ch)


----------



## Mister B (Apr 19, 2011)

A very manly sailor I see.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 20, 2011)

Bit of a slowpoke, but after reading spoilers for the last 2 chapters of SBR, all I can say is

*HOOOLLEEEEEEE SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 23, 2011)

sorry for the necro but I can't really get into Stardust crusaders because of the shitty quality does anyone know where I can read nice quality scans ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 23, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Bit of a slowpoke, but after reading spoilers for the last 2 chapters of SBR, all I can say is
> 
> *HOOOLLEEEEEEE SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT*



STROEVVVVVVVVVVVV!!!! LINK ME BRO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> sorry for the necro but I can't really get into Stardust crusaders because of the shitty quality does anyone know where I can read nice quality scans ?



Bleachexile?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 24, 2011)

Steel Ball Run chapter 73 (Jojo Project):
2


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 25, 2011)

Did Araki have a bad experience with tree climbing or something? 

Wonderful chapter as usual, D4C is quickly becoming one of my favorite stands. Valentines reaction when he sent that guy to another dimension was hilarious.

And Jojo Project is saying they should have another chapter by the end of week and that their announcing something Sunday (probably something to do with Part 8).


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2011)

He's getting closer and closer to classic Dio, Kira, and Pucci's levels but still a long way to go imo.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 28, 2011)

Have to finish part 6.


----------



## Lacie (Apr 28, 2011)

Still at part 3 but Jotaro gets on my nerves with his tsundere character, Polnareff is irritating but Kakyoin and the others are ok. I miss Joseph's tactics and wits. Does it get better afterwards?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Punpun (Apr 29, 2011)

Gorgeous. 

You don't have a larger picture though ?


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2011)

Lacie said:


> Still at part 3 but Jotaro gets on my nerves with his tsundere character



Jotaro is not a "tsundere".


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 29, 2011)

Lacie said:


> Still at part 3 but Jotaro gets on my nerves with his tsundere character, Polnareff is irritating but Kakyoin and the others are ok. I miss Joseph's tactics and wits. Does it get better afterwards?



Yeah it gets better, and you'll love Polnareff. 

There is no one like Joseph.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 29, 2011)

Calling Jotaro a tsundere  

As far as characters for part 3 go I have the opposite opinion. I like Jotaro and Polnareff but I never liked Kakyoin. He was pretty bleh imo. 

But I do think Joseph was the better Jojo.


----------



## Lacie (Apr 29, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Calling Jotaro a tsundere



I know, I know 

Anyway, I knew it. Joseph was the best. Jeez, that doesn't hype me up for the next parts (I'm an absolute Joseph fan).


----------



## Fang (Apr 29, 2011)

Josuke is Part IV's JoJo and he's Joseph's illegitimate son. His personality, character, and behavior in general is FAR closer to Joseph's than Jonathan or Jotaro's are or will ever be like. So you should enjoy it.


----------



## Lacie (Apr 29, 2011)

Fang said:


> Josuke is Part IV's JoJo and *he's Joseph's illegitimate son*. His personality, character, and behavior in general is FAR closer to Joseph's than Jonathan or Jotaro's are or will ever be like. So you should enjoy it.



So Joseph was naughtier than Suzy Q would've expected. If he's like Joseph, I'm not complaining.


----------



## .access timeco. (Apr 29, 2011)

Lacie said:


> Still at part 3 but Jotaro gets on my nerves with his tsundere character, Polnareff is irritating but Kakyoin and the others are ok. I miss Joseph's tactics and wits. Does it get better afterwards?



You are probably like me in the JoJo department.
I was in love with it once I finished Part II. Loved it, LOVED JoJo, loved Cesar, loved Lisa Lisa, loved Wham... the only thing Part II was missing was a memorable main villain (Cars never delivered it).
So, when Part III came and everything was so damn different, it was a shock. More than that, I hated it. Plain and simple.

Part III made me drop JJBA. Twice. But (just like with One Piece), I had this vague impression that I should always give it a new try and I finally managed to enjoy Part III once I watched the OVAs (usually I am completely into mangas instead of anime, this was an exception).


So, if you are like me, no, it doesn't get better any time soon. You may learn to like the Part III characters and some parts of it, but you will always think it is nowhere near the level of the first two parts.


Joseph will always be the best JoJo (at least so far, he is), but don't feel down. There are other Jojos almos as great (his son being one of them), and other sagas that are as good as Part II (namely, Stone Ocean) or even better (up to the point it was translated, Steel Ball Run is pleasing me even more).


----------



## David (Apr 30, 2011)

.access timeco. said:


> You may learn to like the Part III characters and some parts of it, but you will always think it is nowhere near the level of the *first two parts*.



I'm going to have to admit that I hardly enjoyed Part 1 at all.

The only parts of it that intrigued me were Dio's villainry build-up (beating up the first Jojo, burning his dog, kissing his girlfriend), Dio's blood freezing power, Speedwagon, ripple boxing not being a generic shiny Shonen blast, and the homosexual poses for their laughs.

That's about it, I might have missed a few things but honestly I had to force myself to read it to get through to Part 2, which was awesome.


----------



## Lacie (Apr 30, 2011)

.access timeco. said:


> You are probably like me in the JoJo department.
> I was in love with it once I finished Part II. Loved it, LOVED JoJo, loved Cesar, loved Lisa Lisa, loved Wham... the only thing Part II was missing was a memorable main villain (Cars never delivered it).
> So, when Part III came and everything was so damn different, it was a shock. More than that, I hated it. Plain and simple.



Yep.
I think Part II's characters held more charisma, they had more character, were more original. 
I don't hate part III, but I first didn't like the idea of "Stands". The ripple technique made battle strategies more interesting, whereas Jotaro's Stand seemed more about being extremely fast and powerful, so no wits here. But Araki has those ways to make things grow on you, since he puts so much originality in his battles.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 1, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find downloads for Part 4?


----------



## Ishamael (May 2, 2011)

A group called the Invincible Trio has high quality scans of everything through Vol 33 but they haven't released anything since August of last year. After that you have to suffer through Duwang, which is completely and utterly awful but unfortunately the only thing we have.

Heres the Invincible Trio: 



Read the rest of part 4 online, you can find it pretty easy if you Google it. I read it off Bleachexile myself.


----------



## Abigail (May 9, 2011)

DUWANG
Awful.

Pick one.


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> A group called the Invincible Trio has high quality scans of everything through Vol 33 but they haven't released anything since August of last year*. After that you have to suffer through Duwang, which is completely and utterly awful but unfortunately the only thing we have.*



Super Fly disagrees on Duwang being awful buddy


----------



## Blinky (May 9, 2011)

What a beautiful DUWANG.


----------



## Ishamael (May 10, 2011)

Have any of you guys seen this? It a list of Araki's favorite characters through part 5. 



100% Canon: Diavolo > Dio, Jotaro, Joseph, Jonathon, Cars, Caesar, Polnareff and almost everyone else. 

How does this make you guys feel?


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2011)

Josuke and Kira are his favorite characters, so it makes us feel good and its old news.


----------



## valerian (May 10, 2011)

Nice to see Josuke, Kira and Bruno as his top 3 characters.

I really hope we see Josuke again.


----------



## Ishamael (May 10, 2011)

Fang said:


> Josuke and Kira are his favorite characters, so it makes us feel good and its old news.


I knew Josuke and Kira were his favorites but I'd never seen the rest. As far as Jojo's go, Joseph is my favorite then Jolyne followed by Josuke who I think is about equal to Jotaro (I liked Jotaro in part 6, although Josuke as part 4 main was much better then Jotaro in part 3). 


Hopefully he'll make a new list. This one was originally in Jojo A!-go!go! which is a book and CD set with various information about JJBA. Now would be a pretty good time to release something like this since part 7 just wrapped up.


----------



## Stroev (May 10, 2011)

We'll probably get an artbook or something similar with Part VIII upon us and the anniversary as well.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 13, 2011)

ugh how do I open these volumes


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 13, 2011)

You don't have WinRAR? CDisplay?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 13, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You don't have WinRAR? CDisplay?



Nope, I  always end up deleting winRAR but if I need I guess I have no choice.


----------



## Schneider (May 14, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Have any of you guys seen this? It a list of Araki's favorite characters through part 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doppio made that possible


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 14, 2011)

Part 3 and Part 6 had the best fights but Part 7 might just take one of those spots.


----------



## Punpun (May 18, 2011)

Jojolion first issue cover. 

Here more image. :33

Chapter 320

And the complete raw here


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 18, 2011)

All I see is naked sailors


----------



## Punpun (May 18, 2011)

With 4 testicules please.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2011)

unites the scattered blades into complete swords


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 20, 2011)

One dick, 4 balls. 

But it does seem like this'll really be more like Part 4.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2011)

Hope it's not a continuation of Steel Ball Run. D:

President's stance still mindfucks me.


----------



## Blinky (May 22, 2011)

Four Ball Run.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2011)

And still no SBR from Jojo Project. So much for catching up.


----------



## Blinky (May 22, 2011)

In fairness at least they have been releasing chapters. Unlike a few months ago.


----------



## Colderz (May 22, 2011)

So I guess Jojollian is part 8?

Wow I still haven't read part 7 yet. 

Though Yoshikagi Kira and Josuke being Araki's favorite characters made my day


----------



## ~M~ (May 22, 2011)

They seem pretty intent on this 4 ball thing being a serious matter.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 23, 2011)

What the fuck?4 balls?

And those bite marks?


----------



## Blaizen (May 23, 2011)

So what is the next universal level stand we'll get?

being smashed by 4 testicles for eternity?


----------



## SpaceMook (May 23, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> What the fuck?4 balls?
> 
> And those bite marks?



We might see Vampires once again and possibly new Pillar Men.


----------



## valerian (May 23, 2011)

Jonathan and Joseph are going to come flying out of his balls.


----------



## Blinky (May 23, 2011)

One can hope.


----------



## Badalight (May 25, 2011)

So I started reading this manga the other week. It's amazing.

One problem though.

I read the first 123 chapters, they were fine. The quality of the scans was really good. Then I got to chapter 124....

Ichigo wasn't even hollowifying properly

Uhh... I'd rather not read scans that look like that. I mean if it's the only thing out there then yes I'll read it... but does anyone know of a place where I could find better quality scans? So far every place I've checked has those scans starting from chapter 124 =/


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 25, 2011)

Badalight said:


> So I started reading this manga the other week. It's amazing.
> 
> One problem though.
> 
> ...



You think that's bad? You'll eventually get used to the quality of the scans since the great quality of the story makes up for that but later on after the end of part 3, the quality of the translation is shit and it ruins the feelings of certain scenes at times.


----------



## Badalight (May 25, 2011)

Is there no better alternative?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2011)

The Bastard Team is re-scanning Part III currently with a few chapters out.


----------



## Badalight (May 25, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> The Bastard Team is re-scanning Part III currently with a few chapters out.



Can I have a link? <3


----------



## Bluebeard (May 25, 2011)

Four balls. 

Wonder where this is going...


----------



## Ishamael (May 25, 2011)

If you have the money buy the official part 3 release by Viz. They did a really good job with it and they stayed faithful to the original as best they could (there are a few name changes and some scenes of animal cruelty were removed). Infinitely better then the shitty part 3 scans available online (aside from the Bastard Team).


----------



## Badalight (May 25, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> If you have the money buy the official part 3 release by Viz. They did a really good job with it and they stayed faithful to the original as best they could (there are a few name changes and some scenes of animal cruelty were removed). Infinitely better then the shitty part 3 scans available online (aside from the Bastard Team).



I heard most of the volumes are hard to find of part 3.


----------



## Blinky (May 25, 2011)

I'm buying the part 3 volumes. Viz did a good job.


----------



## Ishamael (May 25, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I heard most of the volumes are hard to find of part 3.


Hard to find in store, yes. Online, no way. I think almost any site that sells it has it in stock. Try Viz's official website or Barnes and Noble (where I got mine) or even Amazon. You should have almost no problems finding them. The Japanese volumes on the other hand...


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 3, 2011)

Is it too much to ask a series that's been done forever in japan get finished by scan groups? :/


----------



## Badalight (Jun 3, 2011)

So where can I can find the good part 4 scans?

I ended up finishing part 3 and yeah, I got used to the scans eventually.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 3, 2011)

I read the crappy translations of 4 but I got used to it. It gets better as it goes along.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 3, 2011)

~M~ said:


> I read the crappy translations of 4 but I got used to it. It gets better as it goes along.



But I heard they were being re-translated, so I'd rather read the better versions.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 3, 2011)

Eh, knowing jjba projects though it probably isn't done. I wouldn't know where to find them though.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Badalight (Jun 3, 2011)

I know part 3 is seemingly the most famous/popular, but after reading the first 3 parts I have to say so far I like part 2: Battle Tendency the best. 

We'll see if anything tops it, though with the horrible translations in part 4 and 5 I'm not too sure.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 3, 2011)

Part 4 and 7 are really good imo.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 4, 2011)

I heard a lot of people like part 4, I'm just afraid the bad translations might ruin it for me. I heard some details are left out and some things are plain made up.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 4, 2011)

The plot and characters are so good, it really didn't bother me at all. Really I love each jojo arc for it's own reasons, all a lot, but this one has my favorite villain.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)

Read the bad part 4 translations. Take your DUWANG like a man!


----------



## Badalight (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm guessing I'll understand what that means eventually.


----------



## Blastrix (Jun 6, 2011)

I need some JJBA fan help:

I just finnished the first 2 parts of the manga, and heard there was a ova series for the third. Is it worth anything? (Like is it covering the _whole_ part and is it faithful to the story.. etc).
I tend to enjoy the anime medium more, so if it is a good adaption i'd rather watch that.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a summarized adaptation of the story, many things are changed, some events are reduced to the essential, many others are fused together but the majority of them are nowhere to be seen, references to previous parts are for the most part gone, most bad guys and their fights are gone as well, only a few fights are adapted and even most of those fights are reduced to the essential, sometimes it even makes those fights seem dumb, the summarization also makes the story make less sense, the animation is okay for the most part with some good animation moments in some parts, especially in the final fight, the ost is forgettable, Dio voice actor is probably the best part of the ovas, especially his "za warudo" screams.

Basically the ovas can't compare to the manga, is a nice thing to watch after reading the manga but that's it.


----------



## Blastrix (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay thank you  I'll keep reading then


----------



## Blinky (Jun 6, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Read the bad part 4 translations. Take your DUWANG like a man!



Ah what a beautiful DUWANG.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 7, 2011)

Is that not the real name of the city?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 7, 2011)

You'll know the real name eventually. But suffice to say that is just a really really bad translation.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 21, 2011)

New Jojolion chapter.

which nearly one-shotted Vizard Bankai Ichigo?

What's everyone think of his name?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 21, 2011)

My mind was blown.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 21, 2011)

So many balls

So little time


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 21, 2011)

I have the odd feeling he is some kind of clone.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 21, 2011)

reading story one. was on the must-read list too long


----------



## Colderz (Jun 21, 2011)

So Jojolian is part 8 of the manga?


----------



## Fang (Jun 21, 2011)

Its Part 2 of the manga


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Part 7 is over? I can read it now?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 21, 2011)

No, it's not fully translated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Fucking fuckers. Is most of it translated and then when I get to the end it will be?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 21, 2011)

Depends on what chapter you're on. It's at 74 and I think it's getting near the end.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 21, 2011)

I think SBR has 95 chapters. Jojo Project isn't going to be finishing it any time soon at their current rate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

~M~ said:


> Depends on what chapter you're on. It's at 74 and I think it's getting near the end.





Ishamael said:


> I think SBR has 95 chapters. Jojo Project isn't going to be finishing it any time soon at their current rate.



Well I haven't started it at all yet. Though I would probably tear through 74 chapters pretty quickly given I would be reading it every day at work. 


Maybe I'll just read it anyway. Then be pissed off like in Hunter x Hunter when I run out.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 21, 2011)

The chapters are decent length. The newest chapter is due out.... about one month ago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh. 

I could learn Japanese by the time they're done I bet.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 21, 2011)

The delay is mainly drama within the translation group from what I read


----------



## Blinky (Jun 21, 2011)

there is always drama about JJBA scans for some reason


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2011)

What kind of stand would our multiball friend have? I can't think of any other Queens ongs off the top of my head.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking at a list of Queen songs, maybe "Dreamer's Ball" or "Sail Away, Sweet Sister." I'm assuming his stand will be based off some kind of sailing reference.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 22, 2011)

I really wish they would finish Steel Ball Run. I have been waiting for the series to either catch up or finish scanalating. 

At this point JoJo project's need to get there ass in gear and start translating. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly I don't get why people complain so much about them. They do an excellent job with the translations and the scan quality is amazing. Besides their the only group bothering with Jojo's and as I said they do a damn good job. I wish they would go faster but there's nothing they can do about it.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2011)

Spending three months on thirty or forty pages, even with the utmost quality, is being their top speed is complaint worthy.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean Fang. They were good with their one chapter a week for about two weeks but we're back to the same old speed.

I wish somebody else would pick it up, I know Jojo isn't the most popular manga but it has enough fans to where there should be more then one group working on it.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2011)

End of 2011, we'll be lucky to have 2 or 3 chapters out, the latest one being a "christmas present", so it really wouldn't count anyways.

Also am I the only one that sees the one star Dragonball in the recent chapter?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

You would think there would be more than one group translating this. It doesn't make much sense to me.  Maybe I'll just pretend I can read it and look at the pictures.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2011)

In the case of anyone wondering WHY Araki choose to revisit the settings and characters of Part IV with Part VIII its pretty simple:

- Morioh/Duwang is based off Araki's actual hometown
- Many of the characters are also inspired by people he interacted with growing up
- Kira being heavily based off David Bowie and his Stand and all its powers being related to Queen is his or one of his ultimate favorite bands
- Favorite top two characters as well as protagonist and antagonist are literally Kira and Josuke
- We'll likely see a revisit with Rohan's character


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

More Rohan and Killer Queen? I got no problems with that.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 23, 2011)

I own Rohan Kishibe Louvre's adventure. THat's how much of a fan of his I am.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2011)

Also Part IV has the most spin-off works:

- Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan
- Deadmen's Questions
- Part IV prequel novel


----------



## Punpun (Jun 23, 2011)

Ain't those the only jjba's spinoff araki did ?


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2011)

No.

Dolyce and His Master was one for Part V or VI, can't remember exactly.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 23, 2011)

Lord knows I'd love me some part 4 quality translations too.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 23, 2011)

So Yoshikage Kira's the protagonist's name eh?

Did not expect that one...


----------



## Blaizen (Jun 24, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> So Yoshikage Kira's the protagonist's name eh?
> 
> Did not expect that one...



I think that it probably won't. I bet that the shopkeeper knows something. Even the girl (whats her name again?) said that his face didn't match his name. Plus he had the joestar birthmark.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2011)

I think the bigger mystery right now is why he doesn't remember a couple of days ago. That likely relates to his name/
*Spoiler*: __ 



whoever is in his house


----------



## Badalight (Jun 26, 2011)

Finally finished part 4. I'm pretty impressed. I was not liking it much in the beginning (The awful translations certainly didn't help) but Josuke ended up having a lot of charm about him. He had much more personality than Jotaro did. The fights were pretty reminiscent of part 2 as-well which IMO had the best fights.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 27, 2011)

Also, does it ever explain why Joseph cheated on his wife? He's my favorite jojo's character and it seemed pretty out of place for him to do something like that. Kind of saddened me.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 27, 2011)

You've know Joseph's personality. He's always joking, never to serious, and hot headed. Its not hard to believe that he wouldn't be faithful as a husband.

As for why Araki did it. He doesn't seem to like writing future settings. I think that's one of the reasons why he resets the universe after part 6. Part 4 was written in 1992 and its set in 1994 (I think). If Araki were to have Jotaro have a kid for part 4 then the story would have to be set almost 20 years in the future. Joseph having another kid was the only way he could keep a contemporary story.


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 27, 2011)

A retelling of Diamond is Unbreakable? Sounds like a great idea. Then I read some shit about a dude with 4 balls where Josuke is the villain and Kira is the hero. I thought Steel Ball Run was taking the series in a new direction but this shit is crazy even for JoJo standards.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 27, 2011)

We can consider it the primary source of cannon cause we always known Kira > Josuke


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 28, 2011)

What saddens me immensely is that hamon is no longer relevant with the advent of Stands.
I'd love it if the series come with some way to put one against another.

I am currently at the Stone ocean. I should say vento aureo was lackluster. Main villain wasn't engaging (he managed to cripple his own capabilities with his idiotic reliance on disguise; he had nothing on Dio's charisma or Kira's determination and... something endears me to Kira despite him being a horrible human being, but i can't put a finger on it and Diavolo doesn't have it anyway).
Also, the amount of bullshit is too high. I never fully understood how Golden Experience works, especially in light if how it apparently changed mid-series, seeing as its feats in the beginning were never replicated. Random dead man walking was random, and concept of Requiems was awful - not to mention incompabile with Diamond's use of stands pierced by arrows.

By the way. That mangaka in Diamond was ungodly broken. Especially considering he got rid of trigger conditions of his powers.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 28, 2011)

Survivor19 said:


> What saddens me immensely is that hamon is no longer relevant with the advent of Stands.
> I'd love it if the series come with some way to put one against another.


Joseph tried using it in Stardust Crusaders


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 28, 2011)

With somewhat less then successful results )


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 28, 2011)

Only because the stand was part of his body, so he couldn't kill it since his body is naturally Hamon loving.


Also If Joseph just had a humanoid stand that was suited for CQC he would probably have beat Dio if he acted fast enough.

Chanel Hamon through stand, Hope Dio is too cocky and blocks with his stand instead of LOL timestop. Watch as Dio Crumbles away.


Also anyone else dissapointed that he looked older. Really Part 4 Joseph should look like part 3, and Part 4 Joseph should be what he looks like when he's like 200.
I mean sure he didn't have vampires to fight, but I think anyone could have seen the benefits of training in Hamon to stay young.


Anyone know why Araki made him old?


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Either part 2 and part 3

btw, how else agrees that they should do a anime of the entire series?


----------



## Koori (Jun 28, 2011)

The main character has no memories, and recently the girl nicknamed him "Kira Josuke", and the attire he wears in the cover of the second chapter as well as his star-shaped birthmark should be enough to tell he's a descendant of Johnny. So stop speculating with his identity.


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 28, 2011)

> Anyone know why Araki made him old?


I think he progressively became older when Suzie started giving him hell for being unfaithful.


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2011)

Joseph used the Ripple/Sendou/Hamon twice in Part III. Once again the Stand User whose Stand would physically attach itself like a parasite or symbiote to a person's body before beating the shit out of it in a bucket of water. And the second time against Dio.

He literally had Hermit Purple on Dio and sent Hamon into him, which did nothing, at all. Have a more humanoid Stand means nothing considering that The World > Star Platinum in all stats.

Also Joseph was made older because it makes more sense when introducing Jotaro, and he said he didn't want Joseph to steal the spotlight from the new JoJo, hence the shitty Stand and its powers and being an old man.


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I know he used them twice, yes.
That's kinda my basis for an argument that hamon gets no love. It could be great utility power, if not attacking. Hamon a) gives greater mobility - walking on water, oiled surfaces and the like b)greater destructive powers on inanimate objects (Zepelli destroyed a stone with it... by hitting a frog, that was sitting on it - and the frog wasn't harmed at all) c) healing capabilities d) more advanced location capabilities
All things could be immensely useful even in a Stand battle.


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2011)

Exception is that Hamon died out with Joseph. It was explicitly stated that a) one has to have the potential to use Hamon and b) even if you did have the potential most people are weak with it with exception to c) the Joestars. And finally, it was again explicitly stated that Jotaro and Josuke had no affinity or Hamon powers. 

So while I understand what your saying, its kind of hard to write-in into the amazing battle concept of Stands when the main party its known to be used by no longer carries it when Stands came out in Part III.


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 28, 2011)

True, that


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2011)

He used it on the Dio fleshbud that was in Kakyoin after Jotaro removed it too.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ripple is reborn as spin after Made In Heaven so it's not dead in that sense.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jun 28, 2011)

except... one was a breathing technique made for killing vampire/aztec gods, while the other was a ball based technique that was eitehr used for medicine or protection.

derp


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2011)

Dio ZaBeeando


----------



## Punpun (Jun 28, 2011)

I for one do not mourn nor regret the death of the Ripple.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sazabi24 said:


> except... one was a breathing technique made for killing vampire/aztec gods, while the other was a ball based technique that was eitehr used for medicine or protection.
> 
> derp



Hamon is an ancient art developed to fight vampires yes 
The spin is also an ancient combat method  

The spin is more versatile anyways, and it isn't always through a ball (uhh, johnny). It wouldn't make sense if the two were the same in an alternate universe.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 29, 2011)

I was about to ask that because I was getting so pissed at they fact that grandpa joestar in story 3 wouldn't ripple slap dio. come on he is way weaker then the pillermen. 

Who knows maybe the powers will all be mentioned in the last story resulting in one BAMF martial arts. still not done book 4. knowing the trend their will be much more insanity. plus the art seems to pick up


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

I think Jospeh got nerfed with a shitty stand and only like 2 ripple uses  because the author new he would solo Dio otherwise.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 29, 2011)

no shit I was expecting him to him to rofl stomp his grandson before a training arc not stands. though stands are cool not nearly as pimp as ripple.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone have the stat sheet for Star Platinum where it was stated to be faster than light? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 30, 2011)

Some time in part 6.


----------



## hisoga (Jun 30, 2011)

sorry guys but is it true that Pucci (part6 main villain) stand was name "stairway to heaven" at first and then was changed? if true why it was changed?


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 30, 2011)

The other name for it is in "Made in Heaven." If I'm not mistaken when it was released in SJ it was called Stairway to Heaven but when the volume release came it was renamed to Made in Heaven. Both names are correct though.


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 30, 2011)

To thinl of it, i can name another primarily melee character in Stone Ocean. That cult leader old man.
The concept of his fighting style is awesome


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 30, 2011)

It was changed to honor the writer of Made In Heaven who died I believe around the time it came out.


----------



## hisoga (Jun 30, 2011)

owh.. thank you guys for the info..


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 1, 2011)

newest SBR chapter out


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

So how many chapters left until SBR is complete?


----------



## Abigail (Jul 2, 2011)

20.

Translations are up to chapter 75 and the last SBR chapter is 95.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

It will take a while, then


----------



## Berserk (Jul 3, 2011)

Any site with decent quality scans?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Question already asked X amount of time. The answer is still no.


----------



## Berserk (Jul 3, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Question already asked X amount of time. The answer is still no.



Alright then.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Though only part 3 and 4 have really awful scans from what I remember.


----------



## Z (Jul 3, 2011)

Started this manga like 2-3 weeks ago. On Part 4 right now. Fucking awesome manga.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 3, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Though only part 3 and 4 have really awful scans from what I remember.


Part 5 is also really bad at times, towards the end the stuff with the soul/balls is extremely confusing and poorly translated.



Colderz said:


> Part IV is easily the best part of the series. Enjoy Z.


Nope. That belongs to Part 2.


----------



## valerian (Jul 3, 2011)

Poor Stone Ocean.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Part 5 is also really bad at times, towards the end the stuff with the soul/balls is extremely confusing and poorly translated.



It's not because of the translation or the quality of scans that Part V ending makes no sense.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 3, 2011)

valerian said:


> Poor Stone Ocean.



Stone ocean is good, but I guess it doesn't have any defining characteristics when compared to other parts of JoJo.


----------



## Z (Jul 4, 2011)

Why did Colderz message get deleted? 

Oh and I think Part 3 and 4 are the best so far. Not sure which one is better though, yet.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 4, 2011)

Battle Tendency the best


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 4, 2011)

Punpun said:


> It's not because of the translation or the quality of scans that Part V ending makes no sense.


It doesn't make much sense but better translations would it at least make it better to read.



Sazabi24 said:


> Stone ocean is good, but I guess it doesn't have any defining characteristics when compared to other parts of JoJo.


I thought Stone Ocean felt different from the other parts. The prison setting felt unique and I feel Joylne as a character grew more then any other Jojo.


----------



## Fang (Jul 4, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Nope. That belongs to Part 2.



Part 2 is the exact same as Part 4.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 4, 2011)

chapter 76 out

teleport themselves to Guillotine Hill


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 5, 2011)

Except less Josef though it does have 3 Jojo's so yeah whatever


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 5, 2011)

Z said:


> Why did Colderz message get deleted?



I think he was banned for being a dupe


----------



## Z (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going to start Part 5 now. Part 4 was great.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 5, 2011)

Parts 1 and 3 were personally my favourites.  I still like the series, but the lack of Dio really hurt it for me.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 5, 2011)

Part 7 has four Dios


----------



## Z (Jul 5, 2011)

Yoshikage Kira was better than Dio Brando imo overall, but Dio was awesome too.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm still in love with Cars, best villain imo.


----------



## Z (Jul 5, 2011)

Well so far its Kira > Brando > Cars


----------



## Abigail (Jul 6, 2011)

Punpun said:


> It's not because of the translation or the quality of scans that Part V ending makes no sense.



Actually, it kinda is partially because of the translations.

They're not DUWANG! level, but they're not good either.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, Kira da best.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished Part 1

I like how Dio just doesn't know went to just fucking stay dead. 

As a villain: I fucking hate him. I wish he would eat 20 pounds of c4 and then die. But that was his appeal. He was supposed to be the biggest dick for a villain. But... he is brilliant for what he does. Everytime he died i wished he would just fucking stay dead. But nooooo! 

I am glad he is dead for this time. 
Until part 3 anyway O:

Johnathan 
Why so maaaaaaaaaaaaaanly?

Also, Speedwagon is a baller.
jus sayin 

Edit: Fuck how could I have not mentioned Zeppeli?
Fuuuuuuck.


Now to read Part 4 since I have read 2, 3 and 1. :33 [in that order]

----

Might have been talked over to death here:
but does anyone feel that Dio overall did win in Part 1?


----------



## Savi (Jul 6, 2011)

Jojo's is one of my favorite series. It's still hard to me to understand how part 3 was more popular than part 2 which was truly awesome and better than part 3.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2011)

I never got the extreme hard on fans had for Part IV.  It's really good but the best of Jojo lol


----------



## Fang (Jul 6, 2011)

cause you like Part V


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2011)

them words sting


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 6, 2011)

I loved part IV probably because I feel it had the best cast.


----------



## darknigh18700 (Jul 7, 2011)

New Jojo and HxH returns . Is this real life ?


----------



## Fang (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (Jul 7, 2011)

Part 2 da best


----------



## ElBarto (Jul 7, 2011)

I dont read part 4 yet, its extremely necessary to understand jojolion?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't be too sure yet, but chances are you're gonna miss some of the references.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

I haven't kept up with the SBR scans in months, what chapter is the most recent release?


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2011)

ElBarto said:


> I dont read part 4 yet, its extremely necessary to understand jojolion?



Yes                      .


----------



## ElBarto (Jul 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Can't be too sure yet, but chances are you're gonna miss some of the references.



Yeah, its probably, thanks anyway.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I haven't kept up with the SBR scans in months, what chapter is the most recent release?


Chapter 76


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 10, 2011)

Found an awesome JoJo MAD. 
Gonna put up dl link later


----------



## Badalight (Jul 10, 2011)

So I have a question. Giorno is Dio's son right? But since he's 15 that means Dio would have conceived him during part 3. In part 3 Dio had Johnathan's body, so is Giorno technically a joestar?

Also a part 5 spoiler question

*Spoiler*: __ 



Giorno kill Polpo right? He turned the gun into a banana, but how did he get the gun to fire? Also how exactly does Golden Experience's power work? I thought he could only turn inanimate objects into living things. Is a banana considered a living thing? Also, does he get to choose what he turns the objects into or does it just turn into whatever it's shaped like?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, he's a Joestar


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 11, 2011)

Giostar



Badalight said:


> So I have a question. Giorno is Dio's son  right? But since he's 15 that means Dio would have conceived him during  part 3. In part 3 Dio had Johnathan's body, so is Giorno technically a  joestar?
> 
> Also a part 5 spoiler question
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



He can choose whatever object he turns


----------



## Z (Jul 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

> *Random Guy on youtube *
> 
> ok to be honest part one was great 4 of 6
> 
> ...


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2011)

The babyface fight in part 5 really did not make any sense to me at all... I was so confused. Giorno knocked his stand's hand off, but his own hand wasn't affected? Then he turned the motorcycle into his hand, and reattached it. Then somehow he turned Baby Faces arm into the bike?

Edit: I still have zero clue how Golden Experience works... like they change it every chapter. I'm sure the translations has a big part of why it's so confusing to me, but I was under the impression that it could give life to objects. So how does THIS work then?

Ch.49

He turned a turtle into an amulet? Wouldn't that be taking away life?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 16, 2011)

Badalight said:


> The babyface fight in part 5 really did not make any sense to me at all... I was so confused. Giorno knocked his stand's hand off, but his own hand wasn't affected? Then he turned the motorcycle into his hand, and reattached it. Then somehow he turned Baby Faces arm into the bike?
> 
> Edit: I still have zero clue how Golden Experience works... like they change it every chapter. I'm sure the translations has a big part of why it's so confusing to me, but I was under the impression that it could give life to objects. So how does THIS work then?
> 
> ...


Didn't he make the amulet into the turtle first?

And I'm still waiting on Meatloaf, Little Richie, and Wu Tang stands, Araki.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 16, 2011)

anything is possible after nellyville


----------



## Badalight (Jul 16, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Didn't he make the amulet into the turtle first?
> 
> And I'm still waiting on Meatloaf, Little Richie, and Wu Tang stands, Araki.



That doesn't make any sense. So are there 2 turtles with a special key then? Even still, I thought he could only give life, and he had to punch it to do that. How did it transform when he wasn't even in the same building as it?

God part 5 had so much potential, but every time gold experience has a fight it completely ruins it. It's not a good thing when I start to dread the fights with the main character and love every single other fight more.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 16, 2011)

GioGio became confusing as hell after his fight with Babyface


----------



## Badalight (Jul 16, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> GioGio became confusing as hell after his fight with Babyface



That's exactly what I mean. Part 5 was turning out to be pretty darn good, and seriously when that fight happened I just sat there scratching my head. I still don't know what happened, I've re-read it like 3 times. I checked other sites to make sure pages weren't missing because I was so confused.

He had another fight directly after that which didn't make any sense either, and what's worse is he involved Mista in it who usually has some pretty awesome fights.

Next time I read one of his fights, if I get confused I'm just going to say "screw it" and move on because I don't think I'll ever quite understand his power.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Where do they host the "good" scans  of part 5 ?


----------



## Z (Jul 19, 2011)

Finished part 5, was pretty good. On to part 6


----------



## Stroev (Jul 19, 2011)

Part 6 started pretty slowly, but man those last arcs are amazing.


----------



## Killerqueen (Jul 19, 2011)

Jojo news


----------



## Stroev (Jul 19, 2011)

Makes sense since women seem to love prettyboys.


----------



## Fang (Jul 19, 2011)

Makes sense since women seem to love Arakis.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 19, 2011)

1. Why doesn't this series have an actual anime? Aside from the 13 episode OVA of part 3 (which is eh over-all) and the part 1 movie (Which I heard a rumor Araki hated it).

2. Where can I find the spin-off series that stars Kishibe from part 4?


----------



## Fang (Jul 19, 2011)

1. Because the OVA series had animators and direction that could not feasibly emulate Araki's style from the manga. And more importantly leading to your second question, a scene inserted to make Dio more evil with the insulting of Islam and contempt of the Koran also made it infamous in the Middle East.

Also Part 1 movie was awful, not that well animated, and condensed and removed several important character, lest of all Speedwagon completely from the story.

2. There are no "spin-off" series. I think what you mean is Thus Spoke Kishibe Rohan, a tie-in to Part 4, as well as the Rohan goes to France manga was posted in this thread awhile ago, your going to have to search it unless someone has it bookmarked.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 19, 2011)

Another Rohan book ? Damn here hoping it will be published just like the Louvre's adventure.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 19, 2011)

Fang said:


> 1. Because the OVA series had animators and direction that could not feasibly emulate Araki's style from the manga. And more importantly leading to your second question, a scene inserted to make Dio more evil with the insulting of Islam and contempt of the Koran also made it infamous in the Middle East.



So because of this they never wanted to try another anime? I always wanted some form of part 2 besides the manga, whether it be an anime or a video game. Part 1 had a movie (even if it was shit as you say) part 3 had a game and an OVA, part 5 had a game, etc. Poor part 2


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2011)

More Rohan stories pleases me.  



Badalight said:


> So because of this they never wanted to try another anime? I always wanted some form of part 2 besides the manga, whether it be an anime or a video game. Part 1 had a movie (even if it was shit as you say) part 3 had a game and an OVA, part 5 had a game, etc. Poor part 2


 Part 1 also had a vidya game too.


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2011)

link



New chapter is out. 


Things became kinda 'intense'.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 20, 2011)

What the fuck is going on. 

And nice nails. Who could have done it ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 20, 2011)

Yashuo running out of the bathroom crying

Someone's jealous


----------



## Punpun (Jul 20, 2011)

She is showing her tsun tsun side. Jealousy.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2011)

"There is a girl in the tub." 

Man, things really picked up with this chapter, though.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 20, 2011)

3 chapters and I'm confused as fuck. That's a record.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 20, 2011)

So is part 8 monthly?

Was part 7 monthly?

Should I start part 7 even though it's not complete? At the pace it's going apparently, it could be years before they finish it.


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah start part 7 (and when you caught with the series, even if the translations aren't complete), then if you want, start reading part 8 as well.


Part 8 is monthly, like part 7 was.


----------



## Fang (Jul 20, 2011)

Part 7 and Part 8 were both and are monthly releases. Even before Part 7 went over to Ultra Jump/transitioned to Seinen, it was monthly. Part 8 however is the first JJBA series to be entirely in Seinen from the get-go.

I think Part 6 was also monthly but it was still under the "Shonen" moniker.


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2011)

Part 6 was 'shonen' and was serialized at weekly shonen jump.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, part 6 definitely isn't monthly with 150 chapters and them all being around 20 pages long. I'm already amazed at the length of this manga as it is, if part 6 was monthly with 150 chapters, oh god.

So part 7 is a definite thing I should start despite the translation not being finished?

Btw, I voted part 2 in the poll right after finishing it. Now that I've completed part 5, I can safely say that I stand by my decision.


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, start part 7. It is interesting as well.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm very interested in it, no question about that. Just not sure how I feel about waiting months for chapters to release. Also, I'm not too fond of reading the raws either. 

Anyway, still have part 6 to read before I have to decide.


----------



## hatorihanzo2010 (Jul 21, 2011)

I played a game of this in my ps1.really cool


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Stroev (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone like thestarwriters videos?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 25, 2011)

Talk about SBR we need activity here


----------



## Z (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 26, 2011)

Z said:


> This is awesome. Is there a Part 3 or 4 version?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpIsWEQaIOM&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
_Daiyamondo wa Kudekanai _


----------



## Badalight (Jul 26, 2011)

Part 6 is okay so far, but it's sort of annoying that just because there is a female lead that all of her teammates and enemies so far have also been female.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 27, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Part 6 is okay so far, but it's sort of annoying that just because there is a female lead that all of her teammates and enemies so far have also been female.


Jolyne gets some male companions later on. Where are you currently at?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 27, 2011)

Part 6 gets really good in my opinion.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 27, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Jolyne gets some male companions later on. Where are you currently at?



About 1/3 done. Weather report just came in so yeah.


----------



## Killerqueen (Jul 30, 2011)

You see what i see *cough*Background *cough*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89eSibst9tA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry for the problem, folks. JJBA thread is back where it should be.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Badalight (Aug 5, 2011)

I finally finished part 6. What did everyone think of the ending?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CmzcCiy4NAo[/YOUTUBE]

Higher quality vid of that mad.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 6, 2011)

Killerqueen said:


> You see what i see *cough*Background *cough*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89eSibst9tA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Great find reps


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I finally finished part 6. What did everyone think of the ending?



I liked it, and nothing is ever gonna beat the "No matter how fast time flows, you are fucked because Weather report controls the weather!" line


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2011)

Also

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEzDZMt8ydw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 6, 2011)

Danny   .


----------



## Badalight (Aug 6, 2011)

I quite liked the ending of part 6, even though it was semi spoiled for me.

So is part 7 a continuation of the series? I've heard that it is and that it isn't. At the end of part 6 there are cars and buses, and part 7 takes place in 1890 I believe.


----------



## Koori (Aug 6, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I quite liked the ending of part 6, even though it was semi spoiled for me.
> 
> So is part 7 a continuation of the series? I've heard that it is and that it isn't. At the end of part 6 there are cars and buses, and part 7 takes place in 1890 I believe.



It is. It takes place in the alternate world created by Enrico Pucci with his stand power.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 6, 2011)

Koori said:


> It is. It takes place in the alternate world created by Enrico Pucci with his stand power.



But like I said, at the end of part 6 there are cars and buses. So I guess it's at an earlier time frame in the alternate universe?

And Sandman's sister looks an awful lot like Jolyne, even though in the alternate verse Jolyne was Irene and definitely not an Indian.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2011)

Badalight said:


> But like I said, at the end of part 6 there are cars and buses. So I guess it's at an earlier time frame in the alternate universe?


Oh wow I never thought of it that way.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 7, 2011)

I dunno, doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. Just another thing Araki didn't really plan (Like how Annasui was originally a female).


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 7, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I quite liked the ending of part 6, even though it was semi spoiled for me.
> 
> So is part 7 a continuation of the series? I've heard that it is and that it isn't. At the end of part 6 there are cars and buses, and part 7 takes place in 1890 I believe.


Originally part 7 was non-canon but Araki later changed that. Part 7 is a continuation of the story and takes place in the universe Pucci created at the end of part 7.

As for the ending of Part 6, it was completely unexpected and I liked it although I am sad that we'll most likely never see Josuke, Giorno or any of the other characters from the old universe.

Also I'm not sure if Araki ever gave an official reason for the gender change of Anasui but he probably wanted to give Jolyne another male companion or he wanted for the love triangle to develop.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 8, 2011)

Ah, so what about part 8? Is it also a continuation?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

It is the events of part 4, but in the alternate world created by Pucci.


----------



## Survivor19 (Aug 8, 2011)

I must say that Pucci had the most blatant plot armor i've seen in these series. Amount of bizarre accidents that let him slip from recieving end of ORAORAORA is staggering.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

I wanna read the new chapter.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wanna read the new chapter.



What new chapter?

Also... what the hell is on Gyro's face?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

All of them. I mean the new whatchamacallit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

Survivor19 said:


> I must say that Pucci had the most blatant plot armor i've seen in these series. Amount of bizarre accidents that let him slip from recieving end of ORAORAORA is staggering.



It was to show that destiny was with him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2011)

A godsend to have.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2011)

I finished part 5 and I have to say it's probably right behind battle tendency making it my 2nd fave. I still don't like Giorno more that Josuke though. But he's still better than Jotaro, imo at least.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I finished part 5 and I have to say it's probably right behind battle tendency making it my 2nd fave. I still don't like Giorno more that Josuke though. But he's still better than Jotaro, imo at least.



What did you like about it exactly? Not that it's bad or anything, but it tends to be rated pretty low by a lot of people. I thought it was over-all pretty good, though I also did not like Giorno.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

1.The fights were phenomenal and this part had the best pacing of all the adventures so far. 

2. Fucking Metallica. 

3. Diavolo was pretty fucking rad he would have been up to Dio standards if his real form wasn't so disappointing. He was cooler before as Doppio/Dia rather than full on Diavolo. His design almost ruined it.

4. Ending was boss all around and it had a nice wrap up with the Godfather scene.

5.4 page Muda

6. Fucking Mista

7.Funny as hell


----------



## Badalight (Aug 11, 2011)

I did have some of the better fights in the series. Though having a bad main character really puts it lower on my list. Also I am one of the people who didn't really like the main antagonist. Having 2 personalities was unique and all, but he didn't really have an identity until the end of the series. I guess that makes it different from the normal way Jojo's does it, but I didn't particularly like it.

Also, he was never really that intimidating. Once he finally did show himself, he ended up switching bodies. Silver Chariot requiem was a lot more intimidating IMO. The final fight wasn't ever really Giorno Vs. Diavolo. It was more "who could get the arrow first".

I do like the ending, just not the main villain himself.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Also, he was never really that intimidating. Once he finally did show himself, he ended up switching bodies. Silver Chariot requiem was a lot more intimidating IMO. The final fight wasn't ever really Giorno Vs. Diavolo. It was more "who could get the arrow first".
> 
> I do like the ending, just not the main villain himself.



Well part 4 had a underwhelming ending as well but that's still alot of people's favorite. (my 2nd fave) But I see what you mean; one of my other criticisms was that Narancia death was so unnecessary.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

Also I don't want it to seem like I don't like Giorno because I do, I like him alot in fact. But Josuke and Joseph are simpley the best Jojos, no point in debating that. 

 Giorno is probably my 3rd fave so far, take in mind I don't know much about Joylene or Johnny.


----------



## .access timeco. (Aug 12, 2011)

My big problem with Part 5 (and Giorno) is that it start very promising with Giorno trying to get into the mafia and manipulate everyone from inside and gain some influence in order to raise to the top. But suddenly it was forgoten and the arc became just an endless series of fights (amazing fights, at least).

Well, that and Diavolo, of course.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Also I don't want it to seem like I don't like Giorno because I do, I like him alot in fact. But Josuke and Joseph are simpley the best Jojos, no point in debating that.
> 
> Giorno is probably my 3rd fave so far, take in mind I don't know much about Joylene or Johnny.



Giorno is probably my least favorite. I've read through part 6.

Basically.....

1. Joseph - You can't top Joseph, he's the man
2. Josuke - Another obvious choice
3. Jotaro - He's badass, and he has the coolest stand. I also grew up playing the dreamcast Jojo's game so part 3 has a special place in my heart
4. Jolyne - Hated her at first, but LOVED her towards the end
5. Johnathan - I don't hate him or anything, he's just a litle boring
6. Giorno - ugh 

I hate Giorno mostly because of his stand and his fights. They honestly make zero sense. His fights were some of the worst in the entire series. The only things about his fights I liked is the incredibly long Muda, and I liked how he used his powers against Polpo. The other fights were... nonsensical.

More power to you if you liked him though. I do agree part 5 had some amazing fights. Most of the Mista fights were amazing. My favorite though has to be the train battle against the 2 brothers.


----------



## Cheeky (Aug 13, 2011)

Johnathan was pretty bland in comparison to the majortiy of the JoJo's.

Would liked to have seen Erina get more characterisation, but I guess Battle Tendency kind of makes up for it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey do you guys think that the first 2 parts almost feel like prequels ?


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2011)

There aren't 'prequels' or 'sequels'.


The story within each part is important. Though, every part has informations which are connected with the previous one or are gonna play major role for the upcoming one.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

Blade said:


> There aren't 'prequels' or 'sequels'.
> 
> 
> The story within each part is important. Though, every part has informations which are connected with the previous one or are gonna play major role for the upcoming one.



I know but  what I'm asking is that do you think they would work if Araki had done them later in the story.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2011)

Youcheekylittle said:


> Johnathan was pretty bland in comparison to the majortiy of the JoJo's.
> 
> Would liked to have seen Erina get more characterisation, but I guess Battle Tendency kind of makes up for it.



Part 1 was only five volumes long, what are you expecting?


----------



## Schneider (Aug 14, 2011)

Youcheekylittle said:


> Johnathan was pretty bland in comparison to the majortiy of the JoJo's.
> 
> Would liked to have seen Erina get more characterisation, but I guess Battle Tendency kind of makes up for it.



jon has way better expression as a character than gio who pretty much sports a stoneface throughout the story and perhaps jotaro who doesn't do a lot outside of getting pissed. he's also well developed from a spoiled rich kid to a gentleman during the course of the story.



Blade said:


> There aren't 'prequels' or 'sequels'.
> 
> 
> The story within each part is important. Though, every part has informations which are connected with the previous one or are gonna play major role for the upcoming one.



actually, the "main" storyline are part I, III, and VI going to the new universe. you can skip part IV and V and not miss anything when you read part VI.


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2011)

Part IV is important, and its repeated with Part VIII. 

Favorite antagonist? Check
Favorite protagonist? Check
Repeat the cycle but invert it? Check
Explain how Stands can be created? Check
Author's overall favorite series, and bands in the manga? Check.

JoJoLion validates everything about Diamond is Unbreakable. The only filler is Part 2 and Part 5.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 14, 2011)

Part 2 is not filler. Cause if there is no Part 2, there is no Part 4.


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2011)

Araki disagrees. There's no Joseph in the new universe yet the reincarnation of Part 4 is there. 

Anyway I was being sarcastic. But 2 and 5 are the least plot essential.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 14, 2011)

Schneider said:


> jon has way better expression as a character than gio who pretty much sports a stoneface throughout the story and perhaps jotaro who doesn't do a lot outside of getting pissed. he's also well developed from a spoiled rich kid to a gentleman during the course of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, the "main" storyline are part I, III, and VI going to the new universe. you can skip part IV and V and not miss anything when you read part VI.



Well, 4 introduces the arrow, so you'd miss out on that.

Also, no one should skip parts 2 and 4, no one.


----------



## Schneider (Aug 14, 2011)

Fang said:


> Part IV is important, and its repeated with Part VIII.
> 
> Favorite antagonist? Check
> Favorite protagonist? Check
> ...



well i'm afraid favorites aren't really plot essential are they, fang-kun? 

part 3 already introduced how stands could be awaken (via bloodline or hamon manifestation) outside of stand arrows. arrows did serve vital to the plot in part 5 and a minor role in pucci backstory though araki could have used the former ways or introduced it late. tho also not plot related, i'll give you the music names.



Fang said:


> Araki disagrees. There's no Joseph in the new universe yet the reincarnation of Part 4 is there.
> 
> Anyway I was being sarcastic. But 2 and 5 are the least plot essential.



joseph was pretty major in part 3, part 2 would be important to fully know joseph as a character, though still not really plot essential.

also, the abnormal gonads could possibly be tributed to joseph's crackers.


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2011)

Schneider said:


> well i'm afraid favorites aren't really plot essential are they, fang-kun?



Says you. But Araki shows differently. 



> part 3 already introduced how stands could be awaken (via bloodline or hamon manifestation) outside of stand arrows. arrows did serve vital to the plot in part 5 and a minor role in pucci backstory though araki could have used the former or introduced it late. tho also not plot related, i'll give you for the music names.



Arrows were vital in 4, 5, and 6. So yes their plot centric. Especially when its reinforced that neither "bloodlines" nor "hamon" had anything to do with Dio in Jonathan's body getting The World thanks to Diavolo obtaining the Bow and Arrow (part 4) and giving it to Enya (back story before part 3 starts up). And it still stands that Part 4 is Araki's favorite. Which is pretty damn important. 

Oh yeah and 4 is the only one with the most spin-off series and side-stories: 4 I think (the newest being Rohan goes to the Lourve) and also featuring as the fashion designer for woman's clothing magazine.




> joseph was pretty major in part 3, part 2 would be important to know joseph as a character, though still not really plot essential.



Joseph was a major character but not a main character in Part 3. That would fall to Jotaro, Kakayoin, and Polnareff.



> also, the abnormal gonads could possibly be tributed to joseph's crackers.



No, its from the pompadour.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 14, 2011)

Joseph was Josuke's father. Enuff said.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 14, 2011)

Nah, if we trully talk about plot essentials, 2, and 4 and 5 together, wouldn't matter that much.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

5 would because of the Requiem sub-plot (Technically part 4 did that first though.)

EDIT:Lol I forgot that part 4 introduced stand arrows too.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2011)

So has anyone checked out music or groups that appeared throughout the series?

Checking out D'arby right now


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 20, 2011)

Dio - Last in line 

Also I really need to finish Suton Oshan so I can start SBR


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

Stroev said:


> So has anyone checked out music or groups that appeared throughout the series?
> 
> Checking out D'arby right now



Kira is the reason I started listening  to Queen.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 22, 2011)

Little girls by oingo boingo is a really inspirationnal song.

:33


----------



## illmatic (Aug 25, 2011)

ANN - Jojo's Bizarre Adventures Has Live-Action, Anime Films



> The September 1 issue of Asahi's Weekly Bunshun magazine reported on Thursday that the Jojo's Bizare Adventures manga has live-action and film adaptations in the works by separate production companies. According to the magazine, a "super-popular idol" is being cast for the live-action version. The release dates for both projects will be next summer or later.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah I'm more excited in an anime adaptaion of jjba


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 26, 2011)

I was expecting Berserk treatment - an entire manga adaptation series. I guess anime films are better than nothing


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 26, 2011)

I wanna know what part they gonna make an adaptation


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2011)

> live action & animation adaption


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 26, 2011)

Frankly, I wish they would just animate everything starting from part 1.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2011)

> live action & animation adaption


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

illmatic said:


> ANN - Jojo's Bizarre Adventures Has Live-Action, Anime Films


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 27, 2011)

fucked


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 27, 2011)

> No New Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Film — Shueisha


----------



## Blinky (Aug 27, 2011)

> No New Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Film — Shueisha


----------



## Killerqueen (Aug 27, 2011)

Steel Ball Run 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKfRhR_YJ6c[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYsgQ6d0ylQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 1, 2011)

here


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Punpun (Sep 18, 2011)

Did any of you read the new Rohan story ? (Rohan at Gucci)


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2011)

So this manga is still ongoing? I think I?ve read the first part, but stopped afterwards!!
I wonder how many more parts will be written xD


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 18, 2011)

I finish part 4 the other day and I was sad to see Kira die,He was the only villain I wanting to win or live I will alway be a big fan of him(He the reason i listen to Queen)  I started reading part 5 I heard there a lot of awesome fight and stand and Jean is going be there also.It was cool to know one of the Jojo is Dio son(Dio have John body so that make him a Jojo)I heard Dio have 3 other son in part 6.




BlueDemon said:


> So this manga is still ongoing? I think I?ve read the first part, but stopped afterwards!!
> I wonder how many more parts will be written xD


I heard there going be 9 or 10


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh God! Ah well, in some years, I?ll have a really satisfying manga-reading-orgy =D


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 22, 2011)

Just finished Stone Ocean, I'm at the cusp of tears. It really was great and it had a ending that surpassed even part 3's ending. (F.F cameo would have made it the world's greatest ending.)

Enrico was great, best main villain  development barring Dio of course. But he got a whole part for a back story so that isn't fair. Though I'm sad that I'll never see Josuke or Giorno or Jolyne or Joseph I'm  sure SBR is gonna be great.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Just finished Stone Ocean, I'm at the cusp of tears. It really was great and it had a ending that surpassed even part 3's ending. (F.F cameo would have made it the world's greatest ending.)
> 
> Enrico was great, best main villain  development barring Dio of course. But he got a whole part for a back story so that isn't fair. Though I'm sad that I'll never see Josuke or Giorno or Jolyne or Joseph I'm  sure SBR is gonna be great.



F.F. wasn't there for a reason. Remember she wasn't even actually human, and she said when she died that they would never meet again. 

I'm so sad I had the part 6 ending spoiled for me. I can't even imagine how it would've felt to see that without the spoilers.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 23, 2011)

Diego not the Main villain of  SBR, I am disappoint.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Diego not the Main villain of  SBR, I am disappoint.


Valentine's a fucking boss. 

Diego has some great moments in SBR as well.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 24, 2011)

SBR chapters are coming out super fast now! Chapter 80 was released.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2011)

Jojo Project finally getting the ball running again?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 25, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Jojo Project finally getting the ball running again?


I see what you did there.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 25, 2011)

no news for jojolion? smh .


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 25, 2011)

Finally some SBR chapters Funny Valentine is boss


----------



## Badalight (Sep 25, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> no news for jojolion? smh .



Jojolion was on break last month, and this month's chapter just got released apparently. Plus the chapters are lengthy so give them some time.

They arn't actually behind.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 25, 2011)

If Jojolion does fall behind, so help me Pucci...


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 26, 2011)

SBR Recent chapters review:


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 27, 2011)

Jojolion spoiler/Kira stand


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 28, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> no news for jojolion? smh .



I believe the scan group said they'd only scan the first few chapters of JJL then finish SBR, then go back to monthly JJL.


----------



## Monna (Sep 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I believe the scan group said they'd only scan the first few chapters of JJL then finish SBR, then go back to monthly JJL.


I hope they take this route. I'm eager to see how SBR wraps up.

Just finished rereading Stone Ocean by the way.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 28, 2011)

Kira stand name is Soft and wet from prince first song


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 29, 2011)

Hopefully before 2012


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

Was there any monthly release for Part 8 since chapter 3's release in July?


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 1, 2011)

I find the translation sheet for Jojolion chapter 4 
Ch.68


----------



## Badalight (Oct 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> Was there any monthly release for Part 8 since chapter 3's release in July?



July was chapter 3. August was a break month for the author. So we're at september now. So we're not behind or anything. Welcome to monthly manga.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

I've read Seinen before


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 1, 2011)

Say, guys, I have a friend who's actually retranslating all of Jojo. If anyone's interested in helping with cleaning and typesetting on that projec,t let me know


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

Kira's new Stand is named: Soft & Wet


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, he's trying to do a definitive translation of Jojo with the best possible quality. From what I hear, the early translations aren't too good.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

Like other groups, The Invincible Trio (who I know personally on another site) have real life issues like college, work, and so forth. And when other members were ready, their translator dropped off the face of the planet.

Also they just did volume 34 less then 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah I saw volume 34, I decided to check their site after you mentioned them in your post. Their releases are all excellent but infrequent.

Another group doing other Part 4 volumes certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

Not really, because its stupid when IT has already released 7 volumes in less then a year and half's time.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 1, 2011)

That's rather misleading considering five of the seven were released in 2009 and the most recent two were released a year apart with nothing to indicate more frequent releases. At that rate Part 4 won't be fully HQ for years to come.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

And your not complaining about JoJoProject abysmal record with SBR? Like I said, their doing entire volume releases and had issues with their previous translators.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not complaining about either group. My point was that another group doing other volumes of part 4 would help move things along. I'm grateful for the Invincible Trio's work, they could have easily called it quits but they haven't and their still sticking with it. I just wish they could be quicker but better slow releases then no releases.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 2, 2011)

Guys Did you read the Rohan at gucci ? It wa sposted on /a/ and I don't know if you did see it. Nor did I see it anywhere else. If not I could always upload it..

Just tell me.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd like to see it if you have it Pun.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 3, 2011)

It's simply gorgeous. Too short but gorgeous. The shoes Rohan is wearing on this oneshot are a collaboration with Gucci (as in they were actually made)

Link here.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 13, 2011)

the higashikata here is a supporting character


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 5, 2011)

Not sure how many of guys are aware but Jojo Project has released chapters 81-84 of SBR.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 6, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Not sure how many of guys are aware but Jojo Project has released chapters 81-84 of SBR.



link?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Badalight (Dec 6, 2011)

Whoa, can someone explain to me wtf happened to gyro in chapter 84?


----------



## GuidoMista (Dec 6, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Whoa, can someone explain to me wtf happened to gyro in chapter 84?



Basically he broke his own taboo and lost.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Goddess of victory gets jealous is Gyro lets other women ride with him

Gyro lost because Lucy was riding with him.









Also, if no one has noticed yet Jojolion chapters 1-5 are available to read online.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 6, 2011)

GuidoMista said:


> Basically he broke his own taboo and lost.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Putting this in spoiler tags in case people havn't read yet


*Spoiler*: __ 



But his injury, how did he get injured? 

I know it has something to do with the rotation being messsed up, but he got a hole in his chest and then it looked like a tree was sprouting out of it or something.

Very confused.


----------



## GuidoMista (Dec 6, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Putting this in spoiler tags in case people havn't read yet
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was shot in the second panel

You can see the damage here

I don't know why the bullet hole was moving like it was made by Tusk though.


By "tree" do you mean those white root looking things on his chest?


Yeah I'm not too sure about that myself. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that the wound was made by a parallel universe Valentine. It looks like a dimensional rip to me but that can't be it 'cuz there's blood on it. Or maybe it has something to do with him getting hit by D4C? But nothing similar happened to Johnny when he got his arm cut off so that's probably not it either. I really can't say.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 7, 2011)

He did get shot in the previous chapter and then D4C hit him in their exchange in 84. Those two are what caused his death I believe.

Can't believe Gyro's dead. He was such an awesome character, I never read the spoilers so this came as a complete shock to me.

The Zeppeli curse continues...


----------



## Badalight (Dec 7, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> He did get shot in the previous chapter and then D4C hit him in their exchange in 84. Those two are what caused his death I believe.
> 
> Can't believe Gyro's dead. He was such an awesome character, I never read the spoilers so this came as a complete shock to me.
> 
> The Zeppeli curse continues...



Yes but why did roots suddenly start to grow in his wounds?


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow Zeppeli family keep dying,
Some spoilers i found


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

So how many chapters of SBR are left to be translated?


----------



## Badalight (Dec 7, 2011)

Chapter 95 IIRC is the last chapter.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 7, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Yes but why did roots suddenly start to grow in his wounds?


I think that has to do with D4C/Love Train bringing everything toward them.



Endless Mike said:


> So how many chapters of SBR are left to be translated?


Eleven.


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 7, 2011)

I just finish Vento Aureo on to Stone ocean


----------



## Stroev (Dec 9, 2011)

You are in for a somewhat slow start, but a wild ride by the end.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 15, 2011)

JJBA review in this batch:


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 18, 2011)

that which the Espada unleash in their released state


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 18, 2011)

Killerqueen said:


> I just finish Vento Aureo on to Stone ocean



Funny thing, I just finished part V too


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 18, 2011)

I am stuck at Stone Ocean, it just isn't as enjoyable as any of the other parts so far.  Not sure whether to continue as I am not enjoying this at all.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 18, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I am stuck at Stone Ocean, it just isn't as enjoyable as any of the other parts so far.  Not sure whether to continue as I am not enjoying this at all.



Keep reading. The beginning is one of my least favorite parts in jojo's, but it leads into the most amazing conclusion of any part imo.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 19, 2011)

I wasn't a huge fan of SO until Weather Report and Anasui got introduced. Stick with it, the later parts are some of the best in all of Jojo's.


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 19, 2011)

They better do something to celebrate that, and by something i mean an anime.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2011)

Honestly I just want a part 2 anime. I can live without the other parts getting an anime (Though part 4 would be sweet as well).

Battle Tendency was simply too amazing for words.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 22, 2011)

Finally!! 
Rohan at the Louvre in English.


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 22, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Finally!!
> Rohan at the Louvre in English.



*I have to get this *
*Edit:*Along with this


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 22, 2011)

Pre ordered, to bad it comes out in April.

What's that KQ?


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 23, 2011)

there is small panel in the middle section where you can see Noi blurring out in the way an illusion would

Jojolion Chapter 6.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Kira Yoshikage is dead and he had no balls.

Josuke has four balls.

What the fuck is going on.


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 23, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Pre ordered, to bad it comes out in April.
> 
> What's that KQ?



It a Art Book call "Over Heaven" made by Hirohiko Araki himself


----------



## Borsalino (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a feeling jojolion is gonna get reeeeaaaaal weird based off of that last chapter.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 24, 2011)

Borsalino said:


> I have a feeling jojolion is gonna get reeeeaaaaal weird based off of that last chapter.



Well, "bizarre" is in the name


----------



## Stroev (Dec 25, 2011)

Killerqueen said:


>



Hell fucking yes.


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2012)

The Invincible Trio strikes back.

118-127 Bizarre Adventure Part 4 Vol.35.rar

Volume 35, as a belated New Year's/Xmas gift.

Enjoy.


----------



## AceDick (Jan 10, 2012)

Is there any update on when the next SBR volume will be uploaded?


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 19, 2012)

Ch.19

Jojolion chapter 7.

Higashikata's are an interesting family.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 20, 2012)

I really like the setup for part 8 so far. I didn't at first but I'm really starting to get into it. I like how it's sort of a mystery. The fact that Kira is already dead was really surprising.

Too bad it's monthly...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Badalight (Jan 25, 2012)

Live action....

edit: Thanks for the neg "The World". Sorry I have an opinion.


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought the anime and live action movie was fake,damn if it true mybodyisready.gif


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn Johnny Tusk act 4 is pretty damn powerful remind me of GER.Funny's Dad background story put tears in my eyes.Funny deal with Johnny is it legit or Funny going double cross him I saw in a spoiler Dio or Diego with the WORLD,so we still have some surprises to see


----------



## Ishamael (Mar 15, 2012)

So for some reason Amazon release Rohan at the Louvre almost two weeks early. And I got my copy of it today. Really good stuff. All of it is in full color. The story is really good, it follows Rohan as he searches for a mysterious painting in Louvre.

Really recommend you buy it if you can its in hardcover and its pretty cheap at the moment.

Oh and theres a cameo of Josuke, Koichi and Okuyasu.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 15, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> > Oh and theres a cameo of* Josuke*, Koichi and Okuyasu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishamael (Mar 15, 2012)

$14.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 15, 2012)

*Wow*,That is cheap I'm going order it later


----------



## Markness (Mar 15, 2012)

Glad to see a new official Araki release here after Part 3's publication ended. I'll be looking for it this weekend (I know some stores who get stuff early). I finished Part 4 a while back and it's now tied with Part 3 as my favorite JoJo arc. Rohan's a pretty stern but interesting character. It's funny how both him and Josuke drive eachother crazy! Glad to hear we haven't seen the last of him and his pals.

JoJolion has been a good read. It's good to see another female lead character and the bathroom scene didn't fail to make you feel "Oww!".
Araki's really good at that. His pain factor is really well implemented. 
It also makes the sight of the foes getting their beatdowns more enjoyable.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey, does anyone know where I can find part 6 in it's entirety, I'm not coming up with anything.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 16, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

